# Cube Hanzz (2010)



## CubeSebi (11. September 2009)

hi,

ich war wie wahrscheinl viele von euch bei da eurobike und natürlich auch am meinermeinung nach total überfüllten cube-stand.

Da hab ich den neuen freerider gsehn und war mir sicher den werd ich kaufen dann hab ich mir den neuen katalog gholt und gesehn dass der freerider ganz anders im katalog abgebildet is was mir nich so gefällt.

katalogfoto:






eurobike:





vom rahmen war es so ausgestellt nur in einem anderen design

jetzt stellt sich mir die frage wie wird er produziert und ausgeliefert?

wer es weiß oda irgendwelche tipps hat bitte beitrag schreiben

mfg sebi


----------



## freeridebiker66 (12. September 2009)

der hinterbau wird so sein wies im katalog abgebildet ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (12. September 2009)

Das Rad wird wieso nur erstmal ein Prototyp für diese Sesion bleiben und in dieser Sesion nicht richtig auf dem Markt kommen, Preis usw. steht auch nicht Fest 


Gruß Arne


----------



## schatten (12. September 2009)

Snevern schrieb:


> Preis usw. steht auch nicht Fest


In der neuesten Bravo (Bike) stehen Preise drin.
Hab sie mir aber nicht wirklich gemerkt (2xxx, 3xxx Euro)


----------



## CubeSebi (13. September 2009)

Snevern schrieb:


> Das Rad wird wieso nur erstmal ein Prototyp für diese Sesion bleiben und in dieser Sesion nicht richtig auf dem Markt kommen, Preis usw. steht auch nicht Fest
> 
> 
> Gruß Arne



das denke ich ist schwachsinn...wieso würden sie denn dieses bike dann in den katalog drucken warum war es auf der eurobike ausgestellt. wenn es ein prototyp wäre würde es genaus wie bei dem downhill-prototyp wo name,lakierung und preis noch nicht feststehn ... außerdem standen bei der eurobike schon näherrungswerte von den preisen der beiden varienten da. und warum würde cube schon die parts die sich vom teuren aufs billigere model ändern bekanntgeben.

gruß sebi


----------



## freeridebiker66 (13. September 2009)

CubeSebi schrieb:


> das denke ich ist schwachsinn...wieso würden sie denn dieses bike dann in den katalog drucken warum war es auf der eurobike ausgestellt. wenn es ein prototyp wäre würde es genaus wie bei dem downhill-prototyp wo name,lakierung und preis noch nicht feststehn ... außerdem standen bei der eurobike schon näherrungswerte von den preisen der beiden varienten da. und warum würde cube schon die parts die sich vom teuren aufs billigere model ändern bekanntgeben.
> 
> gruß sebi



völlig richtig!!


----------



## Snevern (14. September 2009)

Jaja ihr habt ja immer Recht, ich gebe auf


----------



## freeridebiker66 (14. September 2009)

also meins is bestellt also denke ich net das es nur ein prototyp is


----------



## Cube_ (14. September 2009)

würde mir das hanzz kaufen aber mein geldbeutel sieht ein bisschen leer aus


----------



## CubeSebi (15. September 2009)

freeridebiker66 schrieb:


> also meins is bestellt also denke ich net das es nur ein prototyp is




schon bestellt?! also entweder du findest beide varianten geil oda dir is es egal


----------



## freeridebiker66 (15. September 2009)

ich weiß das es mit dem Kataloghinterbau kommen wird und die Farbe auch so bleibt wie im Katalog.
Mehr muss ich doch net wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doempf (15. September 2009)

Es gibt 2 Versionen vom Hanzz.
Einmal das normale Model. Und ein mal das Freeride Model.
Ich denke das auf dem unterem bild zusehende bike is des Fr Model.
Schaut euch mal den link an. http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/hanzz_id_35849_.htm .
Bei ausstatung steht was von "Hanzz the one Fr"


----------



## dubbel (15. September 2009)

nein: es wird genau eine version geben. 
der rahmen auf der messe wird wieder geändert, der endgültige soll dann so aussehen wie auf dem katalogfoto.


----------



## freeridebiker66 (15. September 2009)

Doempf schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Versionen vom Hanzz.
> Einmal das normale Model. Und ein mal das Freeride Model.
> Ich denke das auf dem unterem bild zusehende bike is des Fr Model.
> Schaut euch mal den link an. http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/hanzz_id_35849_.htm .
> Bei ausstatung steht was von "Hanzz the one Fr"




Es wird 2 verschiedene Ausstatungen geben also ein teures und ein günstigeres.
Eines mit Saint Schaltung und Bremse und eines mit Sram x9 schaltung und Formula The One Fr Bremse.
Ausserdem wird das günstigere Modell eine Totem Coil und das teure eine Totem Solo Air haben.
Dämpfer sind auch unterschiedliche.
Beim teuren Fox DHX RC4
Beim günstigen Fox DHX 4.0


----------



## j-man (15. September 2009)

kann bitte jemand das KAtalogfoto noch mal posten oder einen Link angeben? Oben sehe ich nur schwarz.
Thx.


----------



## freeridebiker66 (15. September 2009)

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/hanzz_id_35849_.htm


----------



## j-man (15. September 2009)

danke, hatte es nur verrafft. *schäm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeSebi (15. September 2009)

freeridebike66 wie hast dus den bestellt also saint oda the one fr? fänd ich schon interessant weil ich finde dass bis auf dem dämpfer mir die billigere version besser gefällt obwohl der dhx 4.0 eigentl auch total ausreichen dürfte. die the one find ich hamma gut da kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass die saint noch besser bremsen und vorallem noch besser dosierbar sind (würde mich über eure meinung freuen) naja ob totem coil oda air ist mir egal und bei da schaltung ... find ich bei nem freeridebike nich so wichtig ... und die race face kurbel sieht finde ich besser aus als die saint ...


----------



## freeridebiker66 (15. September 2009)

Ich hab die günstigere Variante genommen, und mir gleich ne Hammerschmidt mitbestellt.
Für die Hammerschmiedt hätte ich sonst sowieso die Saint Schaltung gegen eine Sram tauschen müssen und die ist ja im günstigeren schon drin.
Ausseredem ist die Totem Coil nachdem was ich gelesen habe sowieso besser als die Solo Air.Die Solo Air ist halt leichter aber das ist mir an nem Freerider ziemlich egal
Zur Bremse:
Ich fahre am Fritzz die The One und finde sie super, am Hanzz ist die The One Freeride verbaut ich weiß nicht wie die ist aber ich denke das die auch sehr gut sein wird.
Das einzige ist finde ich wirklich der Dämpfer aber sons.

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht warum der Preisunterschied so heftig ist, weil ich finde das die Ausstattungen sogut wie gleichwertig sind.


----------



## CubeSebi (15. September 2009)

ja des mit dem preis is schon krass aba die raceface kurbel kostet nur 150 euro schaut aba sau geil aus dann saint macht schon was aus und der dämpfer mit kanpp 300 glabu ich
aba ich bin der mienung ob dhx4.0 oda 5.0 is fast egal und den rc4 brauchen meinermeinung "Normalfahrer" nicht


----------



## freeridebiker66 (15. September 2009)

ja find ich auch der dhx 4.0 isn super dämpfer und ist für mich ausreichend .
ich sehs nicht ein deswegen soviel mehr zu bezahlen


----------



## j-man (16. September 2009)

wie sind denn die Preise im Einzelnen?


----------



## freeridebiker66 (16. September 2009)

auf dem messemodell stand was von ungefähr 2400 und 3400 glaub ich zumindest.
ich denke das die preise irgendwo da liegen werden.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## CubeSebi (16. September 2009)

ne also ich glaub des billige 2600 und des teureu glaub ich 3400-3700 iwo dazwischen


----------



## freeridebiker66 (16. September 2009)

ich sag ja ich bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## CubeSebi (17. September 2009)

... was ich aber wirklich nich wusste dass die händler schon bestellfreigabe von cube bekommen haben  hat mich echt überarscht dass du schon bestellt hast... steht liefertermin auch socn fest? 

n bischen schade dass es in katalog-design produziert wird ... aba die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## freeridebiker66 (17. September 2009)

Mir wurde gesagt mitte März aber ich rechne mehr so mit Mai oder Juni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeSebi (17. September 2009)

du hast dir auch das fritzz gekauft  oda irre ich mich da  (wegen wartezeit )


----------



## freeridebiker66 (17. September 2009)

völlig richtig  ich bin echt gespannt wie langs diesmal dauert


----------



## CubeSebi (18. September 2009)

obwohl  ich seh grad du hasts in schwarz ... da hat man doch ga nich so lang warten müssen  außer es war ne frustentscheidung und dir war die wartezeit zu lang  und hast es doch in schwarz gekauft


----------



## freeridebiker66 (18. September 2009)

ich wollte erst den weißen aber hab mich dann kurzfrüstig zum schwarzen entschieden aber darauf hab ich auch lange genug gewartet


----------



## CubeSebi (26. September 2009)

neeeeeiiiiiin jetzt hab ich auch die bestätigung dass es wie im katalog rauskommt...schade  ich glaub ich steig um auf s scott voltage fr


----------



## Lohflip18 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey suche den genauen Preis für des Hanzz weil ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich es bestellen soll oder ob da noch gebastelt wird


----------



## freeridebiker66 (7. Oktober 2009)

2600 und 3700 glaub ich


----------



## blubie (7. Oktober 2009)

das nächste model heißt dann sowerkrauwd oder haidy  
aber wenigstens sieht das ding nach bischen was aus,
jetzt noch ne ordentlich lackierung, den preis bischen runter und wo zum donnerwetter  stecken da 17kg 
gefällt mir aber ansonsten


----------



## freeridebiker66 (7. Oktober 2009)

nö des nächste heißt bestimmt Franzz 
die lackierung is doch mega geil was gefällt dir da net?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubie (7. Oktober 2009)

find die viel zu lasch ,zumindest auf den bildern , ka ob das in echt vll besser rüberkommt
und ansonsten passt irgendwie der rahmen farblich zu nix was dran ist


----------



## Cube_ (7. Oktober 2009)

sah auf der eurobike super aus ...


----------



## matziie (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab gelesen dass das Hanzz  5,999â¬ kostet..


----------



## blubie (10. Oktober 2009)

das was man auf dem bild sieht passt doch eher unter 3kâ¬ oder seh ich das falsch
saint kurbe,alu parts,fox dhx,..

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/hanzz_id_35849_.htm

hmm 
http://209.85.135.132/search?q=cach...010&cd=6&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=firefox-a


----------



## Cube_ (10. Oktober 2009)

da will aber einer richtig abzocken.
das hanzz in teuerster ausfÃ¼hrung kostet nur 3600â¬.


----------



## matziie (10. Oktober 2009)

Cube_ schrieb:


> da will aber einer richtig abzocken.
> das hanzz in teuerster ausführung kostet nur 3600.



Habs aber jetz scho paar mal gelesen/gesehn dass es 5999 kostet/kosten soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_ (10. Oktober 2009)

ruf cube an!


----------



## CubeSebi (11. Oktober 2009)

ja des mit den 5999 euro steht wahrscheinl drin weil der preis bei der eurobike noch nich ganz feststrand zumindest stand im katalog "preis kommt in kürze" oda so ähnl....


----------



## mavboy (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich blick jeze nich ganz durch mit der lackierung!? Wie wird die den jeze ?wie auf der hp ? Rawn´n´Green?! Und ich hab auf videos/fotos von der eurobike nur die selbe lackierung gesehn wie im katalog :/

MfG mavboy


----------



## freeridebiker66 (18. Oktober 2009)

ja so wie auf der HP oder im Katalog!


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2009)

..was ist denn" jeze "für einen wortschöpfung ...??????


----------



## Cube_ (19. Oktober 2009)

muss man das checken?


----------



## freeridebiker66 (19. Oktober 2009)

mavboy schrieb:


> Ich blick jeze nich ganz durch mit der lackierung!? Wie wird die den jeze ?wie auf der hp ? Rawn´n´Green?! Und ich hab auf videos/fotos von der eurobike nur die selbe lackierung gesehn wie im katalog :/
> 
> MfG mavboy



Ich denke er meint das...
das soll jetzt heißen


----------



## Cube_ (19. Oktober 2009)

aaahhhh jetzt wo ich mir es nochmal durchgelesen habe, geht mir ein licht auf


----------



## mavboy (19. Oktober 2009)

Cube_ schrieb:


> aaahhhh jetzt wo ich mir es nochmal durchgelesen habe, geht mir ein licht auf



merkst was  jeze =jetzt


----------



## KILLERSEPP (3. November 2009)

gibts neues vom HANZZ ?
oder kommt doch ein FRANZZ auf den markt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (4. November 2009)

Der finale Preis für die beiden Modelle wäre sehr interessant....
Die Lackierung find ich ******, aber es scheint es hat kein anderer Hersteller ein Bike mit den selben specs im Angebot für 2010.


----------



## freeridebiker66 (4. November 2009)

2600 und 3600


----------



## _mike_ (4. November 2009)

freeridebiker66 schrieb:


> 2600 und 3600



2600 für was für ein Modell?


----------



## freeridebiker66 (4. November 2009)

the one fr


----------



## _mike_ (4. November 2009)

freeridebiker66 schrieb:


> the one fr



Danke!
Na wenn ich da noch was vom Preis abgeht wirs echt interessant.
Ist die Fabre mein The One FR gleich?
Kann keine Bilder vom Hanzz mit der Austattung finden.


----------



## freeridebiker66 (4. November 2009)

jo gleiche farbe
Bilder hab ich auch noch keine vom the one gesehn.
Meins soll im März kommen da glaub ich aba net dran


----------



## KILLERSEPP (4. November 2009)

ich finde März ist realistisch^^












frühestens März 2011


----------



## r19andre (4. November 2009)

freeridebiker66 schrieb:


> jo gleiche farbe
> Bilder hab ich auch noch keine vom the one gesehn.
> Meins soll im März kommen da glaub ich aba net dran



ähhh,

vielleicht sollte der Händler sich mal genauer bei Cube erkundigen.
Es wird schwierig

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Cube_ (4. November 2009)

freeridebiker66 schrieb:


> jo gleiche farbe
> Bilder hab ich auch noch keine vom the one gesehn.
> Meins soll im März kommen da glaub ich aba net dran




ja das könnte schwierig werden, denn es wird 2010 garnicht vermarktet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridebiker66 (5. November 2009)

So ein schwachsinn natürlich wirds vermarktet wer sagt denn so nen müll....


----------



## Cube_ (5. November 2009)

Mein Fachhandel und Cube...


----------



## freeridebiker66 (5. November 2009)

ich hab direkt mit cube geredet und die haben mir was andres erzählt


----------



## KILLERSEPP (5. November 2009)

also mir wurde gesagt, dass es quasi als midseason rauskommt


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. November 2009)

Wegen dem Preis.

2600-3600â¬ ?? Wo habt ihr das her?

Ich habe beide Modelle fÃ¼r 5999â¬ gesehen. Dabei fand ich das Teil echt geil.

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ealo/Cube Hanzz The One FR Raw 'n' Green 2010


----------



## littledevil (26. November 2009)

Nein, es kostet nicht 5999 .. und es ist nicht in 5-7 Tagen verfügbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (26. November 2009)

...eine definitive antwort wäre mal gut - keine mutmaßungen . also - der herr von cube : was is nu mit´m hanzz ????  wann ? preis ???


----------



## Tomson (29. November 2009)

Gut Ding will Weile haben!



Tom


----------



## Dirty.Harry (19. Januar 2010)

ich denke nicht das die das bike so promoten und es dann doch nicht rauskommt des währe ja schwachsinn.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Januar 2010)

..aber wissen tuts ansch.. keiner ... sehr seltsam .-


----------



## Michael_MTB (25. Januar 2010)

also, ich habe am Freitag das Hanzz von André Wagenknecht gesehen.
er hat noch einen Prototypenrahmen im RAW- finish und hat ihn erst letzte Woche bekommen. da er ja Teamfahrer ist denke ich das er, falls das Rad im märz rauskommen sollte, jetzt schon einen fertigen Rahmen hätte und nicht nur einen Prototypenrahmen. Die Version die er hat soll aber die Version sein wie sie auch in die Serie geht.
Ich muß sagen das der Rahmen in RAW -finish wirklich geil aussieht und sehr interressante details hat (wechselbare ausfallenden, bei ihm X12 achse, 1.5er steuerrohr kein konisches, schönes Gusset zwischen Sattelrohr und trettlager, RC4 dämpfer...)
Ich denke das das Bike kaum vor der Eurobike in die Läden kommt.
aber ich kann auch nur schätzen


----------



## Dirty.Harry (25. Januar 2010)

hey geile info lässt wieder hoffnung aufkoemmen.


----------



## Astaroth (25. Januar 2010)

Fotos gibt´s keine?


----------



## Mircwidu (25. Januar 2010)

du meinst aber nicht zufällig das oder?

www.mtbisokay.de/?p=3408

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Michael_MTB (25. Januar 2010)

nein war sein neues Hanzz.
rein optisch so wie es auf der HP ist nur halt in RAW -finisch.
hab mit ihm auch kurz über das bike gesprochen, er ist sehr angetan von dem Bike (und nicht nur weil cube sein sponsor ist). 
Seinen DH-Prototypenbike hab ich neulich auch wieder gesehen und es sieht noch genauso aus wie auf deinem Bild.
gruß Michael


----------



## Snevern (27. Januar 2010)

Wir konnten das Hanzz auch nicht vorordern und laut Cube wird es auch 2010 nich auf dem Markt kommen !!!!

Gruß Snevern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XantoR (27. Januar 2010)

oh man.. schade


----------



## Dirty.Harry (27. Januar 2010)

Naya solche Nachrichten gibts immer mal und dann solls doch erscheinen


----------



## Musicman (13. März 2010)

Gefällt aber


----------



## Tomson (6. April 2010)

News?


----------



## ThomasAC (7. April 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3673601&id=323916347621


----------



## drexsack (7. April 2010)

I like.


----------



## Musicman (7. April 2010)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3673601&id=323916347621


----------



## michael66 (7. April 2010)

Also für 6000 Euro kaufe ich mir aber kein Cube,sorry.


----------



## Musicman (7. April 2010)

Wer sagt was von 6kâ¬?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (7. April 2010)

haha, für 6000 bekommst du sogar 2 Stück, in jeder Ausstattung eins..


----------



## Tomson (7. April 2010)




----------



## XantoR (7. April 2010)

das teil sieht schon echt nett aus..


----------



## Themeankitty (8. April 2010)

Hi, 
also was michael sagt, stimmt. Die Bilder sind cool von Fotoshooting.


----------



## Mircwidu (8. April 2010)

schaut mal auf die Startseite von Cube.eu
dort läuft auch ein bild vom hanzz durch so leicht von unten Fotografiert 
schaut echt gut aus


----------



## Musicman (8. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLERSEPP (8. April 2010)

also ich bin jetz wieder völlig verwirrt...

kommt das Hanzz jetzt wie auf der hp im showroom oder wie auf obigem Biuld raus


----------



## Cube_ (8. April 2010)

so wie ich das sehe kommt das hanzz dieses jahr garnicht oder eben erst später. es wurde zwar auf der eurobike präsentiert und im katalog ist es auch aber mir wurde gesagt dass cube noch ein paar änderungen vornehmen muss und die produktion sich verschiebt.


----------



## wiesi991 (9. April 2010)

mein händler hat von cube eine definitive absage bekommen - begründung war, dass die entwicklung nicht so weit ist wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben + kleinere schwierigkeiten


----------



## Groudon (9. April 2010)

Interessant auch, dass auf der Cube-HP beim Hannz die Wippe vom Dämpfer am Unterrohr angebracht ist und auf anderen Bildern die Wippe am Oberrohr befestigt wurde (wie bei Lapierre).


----------



## Mircwidu (9. April 2010)

also ich habe mal gehört der der erste entwurf (CubeHP Übersicht) ein griff ins Klo war.
Dann wurde noch mal neu angefangen (sollte das vom Knecht sein)

Es könnte also durchaus möglich sein, da ab mitte des Jahres ein 2011 Hanzz bestellbar sein könnte.

Ob das nun alles so wahr ist kann jeder für sich entscheidne


----------



## michael66 (10. April 2010)

Ist ein schönes Bike aber einfach mal googeln und schon erscheinen zwei Versionen einmal Saint und einmal The One und beide sollen jeweils 5999Euro kosten,also erstmal informieren und dann meckern.
Lg
Michael


----------



## Mircwidu (10. April 2010)

ja und Cube hat einfach mal nen horent hohen Preis rausgehauen, damit nicht drauf losbestellt wird. Das ding sollte ja eigentlich dieses Jahr kommen. War aber nix, da es nicht so funktionierte wie es soll.
Das Teil wird nie und nimmer 6000 kosten. 

Hallo da kann man sich ein Nicolai oder sonst was kaufen mit BOS Federelementen.


----------



## littledevil (10. April 2010)

Also.. es gibt 2 Versionen.. soweit sind wir uns einig.. laut Preisliste 2600 und 3600..


----------



## Themeankitty (11. April 2010)

Ich hab  gehört, dass sie schwierigkeiten mit dem Dämpfer am Hanzz haben.


----------



## littledevil (11. April 2010)

Ay Caramba, mit dem Fox DHX RC4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (11. April 2010)

ich denke eher mit der anlenkung.
Die muss halt passen.
Ist ja auch zu erkennen der unterschied zwischen erstem entwurf und den neuen Bildern


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (12. April 2010)

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/vollgefedert/cube-hanzz-the-one-fr

Tja, sieht schon ziemlich schick aus.
Aber 5999  
Da kriegt man woanders 2 mit der selben ausstattung.


----------



## Musicman (12. April 2010)

Das Hanzz wird nicht 6k kosten!


----------



## Mircwidu (12. April 2010)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/vollgefedert/cube-hanzz-the-one-fr
> 
> Tja, sieht schon ziemlich schick aus.
> Aber 5999 
> Da kriegt man woanders 2 mit der selben ausstattung.



Hast du nur ansatzweise die letzte Seite des threads gelesen.
Dann hättest gesehen das das thema schon diskutiert wurde (mehrfach).
Das Ding wird kein 6k kosten!!!!
Auserdem sieht man in deinem Link noch die alte Dämpferanlenkung.


----------



## CubeSebi (13. April 2010)

man o man des steht auhc bei biker-boarder oda wie die heißen drin... und bei denen hab ich shcon öfter räder fpr 6000 gesehn die woanders 2000 oda so kosten ich glaub die machen die preise nur rein weil sie die richitgen nicht wissen.
auf der eurobike stand iwas von 2800 und 3400 so was rum


----------



## michael66 (16. April 2010)

Was Cube da angeblich macht ein Rad für einen Höllenpreis einstellen der so hoch später nicht sein soll ist absolut lächerlich und für mich überhaupt keine gute Werbung und das Rad habe ich schon vor einem Jahr gesehen und es funktioniert immer noch nicht seltsam,für mich hat sich das Rad auf jedenfall erledigt viel zuviele Ungereimtheiten.Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und nicht immer so aufregen sobald jemand etwas anders sagt als ihr meint gehört zu haben.
Lg
Michael


----------



## Mircwidu (16. April 2010)

Nein man sollte nur einfach mal lesen.
Dann hätte sich dein post erledigt.

Und das ein konzept nicht funktioniert kann pasieren.
Geht es cube wie litvile wie allen anderen rad herstellern. Wenigstens bekommen sie ihren fehler noch vor verkaufsstart mit.
Mal schauen was raus kommt. Zur eurobike sollten wir mehr wissen


----------



## wiesi991 (16. April 2010)

michael66 schrieb:


> Was Cube da angeblich macht ein Rad für einen Höllenpreis einstellen der so hoch später nicht sein soll ist absolut lächerlich und für mich überhaupt keine gute Werbung und das Rad habe ich schon vor einem Jahr gesehen und es funktioniert immer noch nicht seltsam,für mich hat sich das Rad auf jedenfall erledigt viel zuviele Ungereimtheiten.Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und nicht immer so aufregen sobald jemand etwas anders sagt als ihr meint gehört zu haben.
> Lg
> Michael



wer sagt, dass cube den preis gestellt hat und die onlinevertriebe das ganze nicht als lockwerbung missbrauchen? schon mal daran gedacht?
und für mich ist es eine weitaus bessere werbung als die anderer hersteller die unausgereifte produkte auf den markt werfen und den kunden reiheweise unterm arsch wegbrechen.....


----------



## ThomasAC (22. April 2010)

neue Bilder auf Facebook:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (28. April 2010)

Hab gehört am Bike Festival in Riva soll es schon 2011er Hanzz zum testfahren geben!? Ist jemand dort?


----------



## Tomson (28. April 2010)

Testfahrt wäre schon 

BIn ich auf Bilder gespannt


----------



## littledevil (28. April 2010)

Na dann warten wir mal gespannt


----------



## drexsack (30. April 2010)

@facebook


----------



## Mircwidu (1. Mai 2010)

Komisch 
ist wieder ne andere dämpferanlenkung wie auf den Bildern mit'm Knecht.
Aber es ist die aktuelle Fox 36 mit 180mm verbaut.

Nun ist die Verwirrung perfekt.


----------



## wiesi991 (1. Mai 2010)

farblich genau das wovon ich träume xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtman76 (1. Mai 2010)

Aktuelle Fox?? Denke eher 2011


----------



## drexsack (1. Mai 2010)

Es bleibt spannend


----------



## morph027 (1. Mai 2010)

Gefällt sehr gut...besser als die alte Version. Jetzt musses nur noch taugen


----------



## Musicman (2. Mai 2010)

Hmm, find die andere Anlenkung besser.

Die oben schaut so rustikal aus.


----------



## wiesi991 (2. Mai 2010)

das is ja das geile - passt super zu einem freerider wenner etwas wuchtiger ist


----------



## morph027 (2. Mai 2010)

Mir gefällt die abfallende Linie, die sich aus Oberrohr und Hinterbau ergibt. Nur etwas wenig Platz für den Piggy


----------



## littledevil (2. Mai 2010)

Mehr Platz braucht Piggy ja nicht


----------



## Tomson (2. Mai 2010)

Taugt bestimmt! Gefällt definitiv!


----------



## Spoked (2. Mai 2010)

Hier gibt es das Video zur Präsentation des Cube Hanzz in Riva:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLI4DyHFWtI"]YouTube- CUBE BIKES Hanzz PrÃ¤sentation auf dem Bike Festival Riva 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Musicman (2. Mai 2010)

Oh man, tatsächlich 6k!

Gelangweillte Pressevertreter.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hab 2599â¬ und 3599â¬ gehÃ¶rt. Wo sprachen die was von 6000â¬, oder meintest Du beide zusammen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLI4DyHFWtI#t=4m21s


----------



## frichte1 (2. Mai 2010)

sieht echt schick aus  nur warten wir mal ab, ob es das Hanzz nun endlich zum Händler schafft oder ob so wird wie nach der Eurobike.

Für mich war es sehr interessant ... wirklich schade, aber nach dem ewigen hin und her hab ich zum Kalula gegriffen.


----------



## Cortezsi (3. Mai 2010)

Interessant, die genauen Specs wären jetzt noch viel interessanter.
Bei der "Hintergrundmusik" hätte man sich nicht unbedingt bei der Konkurrenz bedienen müssen.
Siehe die Videos bei Canyon/Stefan Herrmann:
http://www.canyon.com/heroes/stefan_herrmann/tutorials.html


----------



## littledevil (3. Mai 2010)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Ich hab 2599 und 3599 gehört. Wo sprachen die was von 6000, oder meintest Du beide zusammen?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLI4DyHFWtI#t=4m21s


----------



## Tomson (3. Mai 2010)

Genau! Nix 6000,-!


----------



## OLB Carre (3. Mai 2010)

Die Socken sind toll!  
Und die Waden erst....


----------



## Mircwidu (3. Mai 2010)

ja bin auch schon auf der suche wo es diese Socken gibt.
Scheinen die Cube Socken zu sein. Hast du schon einen Shop gefunden wo es die gibt?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2010)

Warum issn des Video wieder draußen

G.


----------



## Mircwidu (3. Mai 2010)

schade das sich der Knecht noch verletzt hat. Ansonten wär er bestimmt beim Endurorennnen mit dem Ding angetreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (3. Mai 2010)

...und hätte gewonnen!


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2010)

Hi

Vor dem Bikefestival in Riva haben wir letzten Donnerstag unseren Freerider Hanzz der Fachpresse vorgestellt. Das Hanzz-Video ist heute gegen Abend wieder verfügbar. Wir überarbeiten es gerade nochmal.
Ausgeliefert wird unser Hanzz spätestens ab September, es könnte aber auch früher werden. Die Chancen stehen recht gut. Wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden.
Das Bike wird in zwei Ausstattungen kommen: Hanzz Saint für 3599,- & Hanzz One für 2599,-

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Mircwidu (4. Mai 2010)

könnt ihr mal grobe angaben zu dem ganzen machen?
Also Federweg im Heck und grobe ausstatung?
Da auf der HP ja noch die alte Version abgebildet ist


----------



## nullstein (4. Mai 2010)

@XC01_Biker: hier jibbet die Socken
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000540â©=DEU&product=A005604&sidDEMOSHOP=446ijl12ojjdlahdn0osa4eip4


----------



## Mircwidu (4. Mai 2010)

super danke


----------



## Musicman (4. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum issn des Video wieder draußen
> 
> G.


Wieder drin 


[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Vor dem Bikefestival in Riva haben wir letzten Donnerstag unseren Freerider Hanzz der Fachpresse vorgestellt. Das Hanzz-Video ist heute gegen Abend wieder verfügbar. Wir überarbeiten es gerade nochmal.
> Ausgeliefert wird unser Hanzz spätestens ab September, es könnte aber auch früher werden. Die Chancen stehen recht gut. Wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (4. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Vor dem Bikefestival in Riva haben wir letzten Donnerstag unseren Freerider Hanzz der Fachpresse vorgestellt. Das Hanzz-Video ist heute gegen Abend wieder verfügbar. Wir überarbeiten es gerade nochmal.
> Ausgeliefert wird unser Hanzz spätestens ab September, es könnte aber auch früher werden. Die Chancen stehen recht gut. Wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden.
> ...



Schönes Ding aber an Eurer Präsentation müsst Ihr noch arbeiten


----------



## WRC206 (5. Mai 2010)

Endlich ist das Video wieder online...gefällt mir sehr gut...also das Hanzz.

Es reizt mich ja wirklich, aber leider fehtl im Moment das Geld...aber ganz außer Sicht ist es noch nicht


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Mai 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Endlich ist das Video wieder online...gefällt mir sehr gut...also das Hanzz.



Unter welchem Link? Nicht unter dem von oben jedenfalls ("Video vom Nutzer entfernt")


----------



## littledevil (5. Mai 2010)

190mm am Heck habe ich vernommen!
Ausstattung sollte gleich sein, außer die Federelemente.. also 180 Van statt der Totem Coil und Float statt der Totem Solo Air!





XC01_Biker schrieb:


> könnt ihr mal grobe angaben zu dem ganzen machen?
> Also Federweg im Heck und grobe ausstatung?
> Da auf der HP ja noch die alte Version abgebildet ist


----------



## floindahouse (5. Mai 2010)

ich bins am wochenende in riva gefahren und war extrem überrascht!  wenn cube den preis halten kann steht bald ein neues rad bei mir! leider soll es erst am september verfügbar sein


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Mai 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Unter welchem Link? Nicht unter dem von oben jedenfalls ("Video vom Nutzer entfernt")



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTfPYbMrDuc"]YouTube- CUBE BIKES Hanzz at the Bike Festival Riva 2010.flv[/nomedia]

Bitte schön


----------



## Mircwidu (5. Mai 2010)

wie überrascht?
erzähl doch mal wie fühlt es sich an?
Wieviel Federweg hats im Heck usw.


----------



## floindahouse (5. Mai 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> wie überrascht?
> erzähl doch mal wie fühlt es sich an?
> Wieviel Federweg hats im Heck usw.



also der hinterbau hat 190mm... uphill tauglichkeit geht für den federweg in ordnung, dabei war das wippen im wiegetritt gering.. nach 300hm auf dem monte brione gings dann auf den singletrail! überrascht hat mich das ansprechverhalten! einfach satt! unebenheiten, drops und kanten bügelt der hinterbau einfach weg... 

noch ein bild in raw


----------



## Marcel Neubert (16. Mai 2010)

puuh... da wird man wohl zuschlagen müssen!


----------



## nullstein (24. Mai 2010)

Gibt es mittlerweile schon was neues vom Hanzz?Genaue Ausstattung der beiden Versionen,bleibt der Preis,bleibts bei September etc.Denn es steht der Kauf eines neuen Bikes an und der Hanzz ist unter den Top 3 Kandidaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (25. Mai 2010)

Hanzz


----------



## ketis (11. Juni 2010)

in der aktuellen mountain bike ist so nen viertel seite test bericht mit sehr positiven worten 

aber sonst nichts neues gehört...bestell status weiterhin drei rote lampen


----------



## nullstein (11. Juni 2010)

Eins muss man Cube lassen: der Informationsfluss in Richtung der Käufer ist mehr als bescheiden!! Ihre HP bekommen sie nicht auf den neuesten Stand, der Mitarbeiter, der hier angekündigt hat, dass das Hanzz ab 09/2010 wohl im LAden steht, scheint verschollen, kein Händler weiß was übers Hanzz etc....
Naja bin ja eh immernoch verletzt. Hab mich nichts destotrotz schon nach ner Alternative zum Hanzz umgeschaut...


----------



## ketis (11. Juni 2010)

mich stört es nicht, dass es noch nicht draußen ist mein geld reicht noch nicht


----------



## Paskull (11. Juli 2010)

Aussage in Hinterglemm. Kommt im September. Die große Version mit 2011 Fox.
Preise 3600 und 2600 ca.
Fährt sich wirklich gut


----------



## nullstein (11. Juli 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Aussage in Hinterglemm. Kommt im September. Die große Version mit 2011 Fox.
> Preise 3600 und 2600 ca.
> Fährt sich wirklich gut



September wurde hier ja auch schon mal im Juni erwähnt. Ich bin mal gespannt. Mal schauen gegen was mein Stereo getauscht wird


----------



## Paskull (11. Juli 2010)

Jo aber die Rahmen sind schon da müssen nur noch aufgebaut werden denke das bekommen sie bis September hin 

Zur Austattung scheint die Cubeseite zu stimmen nur die Gabeln ersetzen durch dei Van bei der kleinen Variante. Die große Variante mit 180mm Fox.


----------



## Mircwidu (12. Juli 2010)

beide bekommen die 180mm 36ger Fox.
Bei der günstigen die Van bei der teuren Variante die Float.

So nun zum Fahreindruck den ich am we in mehreren Testfahrten in Saalbach sammeln konnte. Das ding ist der absolute Hammer. Fährt sich so genial das es definitiv haben will Faktor hervorruft.

Es ist sehr laufruhig und der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr gut. Habe am WE viele räder getestet und auf keinem habe ich mich so wohl gefühlt.

Es will nicht zufällig jemand mein Fritzz das ich mir ein Hanzz kaufen kann


----------



## frichte1 (13. Juli 2010)

Kann XC01 nur zustimmen:
Der/Das Hanzz war echt eines der geilsten Bikes an diesem WE. Kompakt und verspielt, aber dennoch laufruhig. Ich hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt und hatte keinerlei Probleme. Von den auf dem Festival bereitgestellten Bikes hatte das Hanzz wohl das weiteste Einsatzspektrum bei sehr gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (13. Juli 2010)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Hanzz rockt. Fährt sich sehr schön. Ich glaub ich überleg mir die Anschaffung 

Die Hanzzen sind zum Testen/ Fahren da!


----------



## Steve Style (14. Juli 2010)

Meine Wenigkeit war zusammen mit den Verfassern der drei vorherigen Beiträgen in Saalbach-Hinterglemm. Da ich darüber nachdenke mein Big Bike und/oder meinen Freerider auszutauschen, habe ich ebenfalls die Gelegenheit genutzt und bin reichlich Testgefahren.

Auch aus meiner Sicht war das Hanzz eines der großen Überraschungen. Agil und (gefühlt) leicht genug, um auch kleinere Bodenwellen als Abflugrampen nehmen zu können, gleichzeitig blieb es bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten laufruhig und hatte eine hervorragende Geometrie, um mit speed durch die z. T. engen Kurven zu kommen. Wie schon geschrieben: Draufsetzen, wohlfühlen, Gas geben.

Für die meisten (Local-)Downhills, Hometrails etc. in D/A ist der Federweg absolut ausreichend und man wird bei verwinkelten Kursen definitiv das Gros der Federwegsmonster weit hinter sich lassen.  

Der Preis ist absolut konkurrenzfähig, so dass ich, sobald das Hanzz lieferbar ist, bei meiner Finanzministerin um eine Audienz bitten werde.


----------



## tizzlar (18. Juli 2010)

ab august soll unser hänzzchen jetz lieferbar sein lauft cube in facebook


----------



## Sgt.Green (18. Juli 2010)

Und in welcher Farbe wird es das Hänzzchen dann geben?

Ich fänd die dunkle Variante mit dem blauen Umlenker usw. gut

So wie hier zu sehen war:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7115341&postcount=136


Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## staubreifen (19. Juli 2010)

Und zu denn preisen. 
Gibt es da jetzt was, genaues ??? 
     _6000 ist doch ein wenig zu viel_


----------



## sepalot (19. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen!

2600,- â¬ fÃ¼r das "Kleine" und 
3600,- â¬ fÃ¼rs "GroÃe"

lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (19. Juli 2010)

lest ihr euch manchmal die Threads auch durch?
Hier wurde auch ein Video verlinkt mit der Offiziellen Vorstellung am Gardasee und das ein Hanzz keine 6000â¬ kostet wurde auf fast jeder seite nun schon geklÃ¤rt.


----------



## sepalot (19. Juli 2010)

So, mal mundgerecht zusammengetragen 

Präsentation zum Bike-Festival 2010 in Riva: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTfPYbMrDuc"]YouTube- CUBE BIKES Hanzz at the Bike Festival Riva 2010.flv[/nomedia]


Stellungnahme von CUBE hier im Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7117048&postcount=138

All diese Infos sind gerade mal eine Seite zurück 

lg
sepalot


----------



## staubreifen (19. Juli 2010)

ist ja wieder gut ich wusste doch das es nicht 6000 kostet.
aber trotzdem Danke neu lesser werden es euch auch danken das jetzt alles zusammen gefast ist.


----------



## homerkills (24. Juli 2010)

an den guten cube mitarbeiter....

gibt es mittlerweile aktuelle infos zum auslieferungstermin vom hanzz??

steht der preis so wie er hier genannt wird fest??(2700/3600)

bekommen beide versionen die 2011er 180er fox verbaut??(van/float)

danke für die aufklärung!!


ich frage nach da die letzten infos im mai gekommen sind.


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Hier wird uns wie gewohnt kein Cube Mitarbeiter Aufklärung geben.

Ich würde das Hänzzchen auch gerne mal Probefahren aber das wird wahrscheinlich noch etwas dauern bis man die Kiste beim Händler testen kann.

Eigentlich ist es auch ne Sauerei das Cube das Bike schon letztes Jahr auf der Eurobike vorgestellt hat! 
Die wussten mit Sicherheit genau das das noch länger dauert. 
Aber die Leute müssen ja schonmal heiß gemacht werden.  

Würde Cube das Bike dieses Jahr vorgestellen und dann sofort verkaufsfertig haben, 
würde das sicher ein besseres Licht auf Cube werfen

Aber was soll´s... sie können sich´s anscheinend leisten.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## nullstein (28. Juli 2010)

Laut meinem Händler soll das Hanzz Ende August/Anfang September ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Mircwidu (28. Juli 2010)

ja sowas habe ich auch gehört.
Finde es aber immer noch besser das Ding nicht auszuliefern bevor sie schund machen. Hatten schon nen Grund das ganze auf dieses JAhr zu verschieben.

Da ich es ja schon probe gefahren habe kann ich nur sagen das warten lohnt sich.


----------



## Musicman (28. Juli 2010)

Kommt dann auch die Farbgebung wie vom Post 136?


----------



## Mircwidu (28. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe 
in Saalbach waren nur RAW. Aber das waren ja auch Testbikes


----------



## Sgt.Green (29. Juli 2010)

Auf die Farbgebung hoffe ich auch
Um Längen besser als das Raw & Green was als erstes vorgestellt wurde.

Und klar ist es besser sie warten als das sie Schund verkaufen aber das hätten die sich vor der Vorstellung mal überlegen sollen. 

Naja gespannt bin ich trotzdem auf das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (29. Juli 2010)

sowas liebe ich ja...

..da ist der cube vertreter so gut wie jeden tag im forum...liest fleißig mit...und trotzdem gibt es keinerlei reaktion??!!
habt ihr etwas zu verheimlichen??
funktioniert das hanzz evtl. schon wieder nicht so richtig??


----------



## Paskull (29. Juli 2010)

Niemand zwingt dich ein Hanzz zu kaufen 

Alle Infos sind doch schon klar. Ja beide Versionen haben die 2011 180mm Fox. Wozu soll sich also hier noch ein Cube MA äußern wenn schon alles gesagt wurde?

Nicht böse sein, findest sicher was anderes tolles über das du dich ärgern kannst


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> ...Alle Infos sind doch schon klar.....




Wenn alles so klar wäre würden wir in einer trüben Welt leben

G.


----------



## homerkills (29. Juli 2010)

Paskull schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein, findest sicher was anderes tolles über das du dich ärgern kannst




habe ich schon gefunden..danke...trottel


----------



## Flairco (5. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal ein Hallo an alle! 

Mein erster Post beginnt direkt mit einer Frage. 
Entschuldigt meine Rechtschreibung und Satzbau, mir stehen nur die begrenzten Mittel des iPhone zur Verfügung.

Nun zur meiner Frage

Ich wollte mir eigentlich ein FR 10 von Scott kaufen. Dieses gab es nur in S, ich wollte jedoch ein L, was aber ausverkauft war. Vergleichsweise wurde mir das "Hanzz Saint" zu einem vergünstigten Preis angeboten. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen ^^ 

Ich erhalte das Bike am 27.8 und werde laut Telefonauskunft angeblich der erste sein, der das Ding in DE sein eigenen nennen darf (laut Telefonauskunft) also bitte keine falschen Anschuldigungen ^^ 

Ich habe mir die beiden Modelle natürlich angeschaut etc. 

Jetzt habe ich ein paar Fragen an euch,  ihr kennt euch da wesentlich besser aus wie ich. 

Wie ich gerade erfahren habe, handelt es sich um das 2011er Modell, weil das auf der Homepage abgebildete ist ja das 2010 Modell was aber nicht fertig geworden ist, deswegen wurde es genommen und auf 2011 "umgebaut". Das 2011 Modell schaut ähnlich aus, nur mit erheblich besseren Anbauteilen (Aussage vom Händler der mich gerade so eben angerufen hat)

So jetzt aber endlich zu meiner Frage. Selbst nach der Info bitte von der 2010 Austattung ausgehen. 

Sind die Shimanon Saint Bremsen wirklich besser wie die Formula One, soviel ich weiß, ist die Formula die bessere Bremse. Sind die die Saint Teile denn allgemein besser wie die Sram X9 Teile die im "the One" verbaut sind?? (wie gesagt, ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus)

Was mich noch interessiert, die Gabel! Ist die Luft gefederte Gabel wirklich besser wie die "Coil"? Weil sie ja beim besseren verbaut ist. Vorallem, wird hier ja gesagt, dass die Luftgabel fürs Freeride nicht daugt. Warum ist die Luftgabel schlechter fürs Freeride als eine mit Stahfeder. Ein "Fachmann" sagte, dass sei nicht wahr, es kommt nur auf die Pflege an und eine Luftgabel braucht einfach mehr davon. 

Im allgemeinen kommt es mir vor, als wären so manche Teile vom "the One" besser als die vom "Saint". Wie ich darauf komme, wenn ich (wie gesagt) keine Ahnung habe?! Vor ein paar Jahren, war ich aktiv im Bikesport, da waren so Sachen wie ne Sram 9 besser als ne Shimano Saint (glaub ich mich erinnern zu können). Wenn ich falsch liege korrigiert mich bitte. 

Vielleicht ein paar komische Fragen, aber ihr würdet mir sehr helfen wenn ihr drauf eingehen würdet

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag! 
(behandelt mich bitte wie einen blutigen Anfänger^^)

P.S: habe dem Händler gerade noch me Mail geschickt ob er mir ne Austattungsliste von dem "neuem" 2011 Modell schicken kann, von diesem Bike habe ich ja noch garkeine Infos. Mal schauen, wenn ich News habe, schreib ich sie hier rein!!


----------



## Mircwidu (5. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> 
> Wie ich gerade erfahren habe, handelt es sich um das 2011er Modell, weil das auf der Homepage abgebildete ist ja das 2010 Modell was aber nicht fertig geworden ist, deswegen wurde es genommen und auf 2011 "umgebaut". Das 2011 Modell schaut Ã¤hnlich aus, nur mit erheblich besseren Anbauteilen (Aussage vom HÃ¤ndler der mich gerade so eben angerufen


das 2011 wurde komplett umgebaut was die DÃ¤mpferanlenkung angeht. Auch ist der aktuelle RC DÃ¤mpfer im Topmodell verbaut.
schau die mal das Video an. Das geht auch auf dem Iphone:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTfPYbMrDuc"]YouTube- âªCUBE BIKES Hanzz at the Bike Festival Riva 2010.flvâ¬â[/nomedia]



> So jetzt aber endlich zu meiner Frage. Selbst nach der Info bitte von der 2010 Austattung ausgehen.
> 
> Sind die Shimanon Saint Bremsen wirklich besser wie die Formula One, soviel ich weiÃ, ist die Formula die bessere Bremse. Sind die die Saint Teile denn allgemein besser wie die Sram X9 Teile die im "the One" verbaut sind?? (wie gesagt, ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus)


Die Saint ist eindeutig die stÃ¤rkere und standfestere Bremse.
Also definitiv nicht schlechter wie die The one. Welche meiner Meihnung nach Ã¶fter Ã¼berbewertet wird.



> Was mich noch interessiert, die Gabel! Ist die Luft gefederte Gabel wirklich besser wie die "Coil"? Weil sie ja beim besseren verbaut ist. Vorallem, wird hier ja gesagt, dass die Luftgabel fÃ¼rs Freeride nicht daugt. Warum ist die Luftgabel schlechter fÃ¼rs Freeride als eine mit Stahfeder. Ein "Fachmann" sagte, dass sei nicht wahr, es kommt nur auf die Pflege an und eine Luftgabel braucht einfach mehr davon.


eine Lufgabel lÃ¤sst sich besser abstimmen. Hat aber eine komplett andere Kennlinie. Sie wird gegen ende Progressiver.
Ich fand aber das die Float im Hanzz beim Probefahren sehr gut funktionierte. Ansonsten ist es geschmackssache.
Ich wÃ¼rde PersÃ¶nlich eher zu Coil tendiren.



> Im allgemeinen kommt es mir vor, als wÃ¤ren so manche Teile vom "the One" besser als die vom "Saint". Wie ich darauf komme, wenn ich (wie gesagt) keine Ahnung habe?! Vor ein paar Jahren, war ich aktiv im Bikesport, da waren so Sachen wie ne Sram 9 besser als ne Shimano Saint (glaub ich mich erinnern zu kÃ¶nnen). Wenn ich falsch liege korrigiert mich bitte.
> 
> Vielleicht ein paar komische Fragen, aber ihr wÃ¼rdet mir sehr helfen wenn ihr drauf eingehen wÃ¼rdet



du kannst vor ein Paar Jahren nicht mit heute vergleichen.
Die Saint ist eine Top Freeride Ausstattung, welche der X9 in nix nachsteht.
Die Hauptunterschiede zwischen beiden Ausstattungen kommen eher vom DÃ¤mpfer und der Gabel.

Fahr das Ding erst mal. Falls mal was kaputt geht, kannst immer noch auf SRam wechseln. Ansonsten ist es definitv ein gutes Bike mit einer sehr guten und soliden Ausstattung


----------



## Flairco (5. August 2010)

Hallo, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort! Das war genau das was ich hören wollte  

Eine Frage bleibt mir noch, hat dann das neue Modell also keine Rock Shox sondern eine Fox vorne drin? 

Wenn ja welches Modell genau?? 

Auf alle Fälle, wie gesagt, danke für die kompetente Hilfe! 

Greets


----------



## nullstein (5. August 2010)

> Eine Frage bleibt mir noch, hat dann das neue Modell also keine Rock Shox sondern eine Fox vorne drin?






Du kaufst ein Bike für mehr als 2000 Steine und hast nichtmal ne Ahnung, was du gekauft hast? Geil!!!
Wär ich dein Händler würd ich dir ne Domain reinhauen und sagen: "Dat is so mein Junge."


----------



## Flairco (5. August 2010)

Hab schon gedacht, dass sowas kommt! Meine Antwort darauf: Ich kann's mir leisten  

Zufrieden? Gut! Jetzt zurück zum Thema!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_ (5. August 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Du kaufst ein Bike für mehr als 2000 Steine und hast nichtmal ne Ahnung, was du gekauft hast? Geil!!!
> Wär ich dein Händler würd ich dir ne Domain reinhauen und sagen: "Dat is so mein Junge."



Da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben


----------



## Flairco (5. August 2010)

Sag mal ist euch langweilig?? Ich will hier nur was fragen und nicht so blöde Kommentare zu hören bekommen! 

Zwar geht es euch nen Dreck an aber egal. Ich bin scho länger auf der Suche nach nem Freeride Bike, habe jetzt schon lange gesucht und mich eigentlich für das FR 10 entschieden. Da war mir soweit alles klar. 

Nur weil ich jetzt anfange soll ich eins für 1000  obwohl mein Geldbeutel mehr zulässt? Das waren für mich noch die letzten offenen Fragen! Ich habe telefoniert, geschaut, probiert und gelesen! Jetzt wusste ich garnicht mehr weiter, deswegen dachte ich mir, wende ich mich an ein Forum, wo wirklich Experten in der Theorie sowie in der Praxis anzufinden sind  (bis auf einige die nicht wissen was mit ihrer Zeit anzufangen) 

Deswegen, nervt jemand anderen, wenn ihr mir nicht helfen könnt. Um euren Wunsch nach zu kommen, habe ich mir noch ein Kettler Hzfahrrad bestellt und fang erstmal mit dem an  

So genug! Nervt jemand anders mit euren absolut nichtsnützigen Beiträgen

Cheers


----------



## nullstein (5. August 2010)

Ist doch fein , dass du dir ein Hanzz leisten kannst.
Ich glaube du hast mich einfach nicht richtig verstanden. Ich verstehe nicht, wie jemand ein Bike kaufen kann, ohne zu wissen welche Teile an dem Rad verbaut sind. Und ja es tut mir leid, aber soetwas empfinde ich als ... naja...nenne wir es fragwÃ¼rdig.

EDIT sagt: warum gehst du eigentlich gleich so ab? Und prollst hier rum, dass du dir wahnsinnige 2600â¬ leisten kannst! Bleib doch ruhig.


----------



## Mircwidu (5. August 2010)

also für 2011 verbaut Cube keine RockShox Gabeln oder Dämpfer.
Bei der günstigen ist die 36ger 180mm Coil  beim Teuren die Float.
Beim Dämpfer ist im günstigen der VAN RC und beim teuren der DHX RC4
Die Infos von Cube sind leider immer noch sehr weit verteilt. Findet man nicht so leicht

Also freu dich auf ein hammer Rad. Habe mich in Saalbach ja bei ner Probefahrt in das Ding verliebt


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2010)

Wobei es natürlich nur OEM Gabeln sind
Aber da die Indizien eh dafür sprechen das ihn das Rad hoffnungslos überfordert spielt es eh keine Rolle ob Float oder Coil.

G.


----------



## Flairco (5. August 2010)

Danke für die Info, dass war alles was ich wissen wollte!! 

So, sorry dass ich nicht zitieren kann, hab keine Ahnung wie das geht! 

Es ist auch sehr schwer heraus zu finden welche Teile da verbaut sind, wenn jeder was anderes schreibt und der Hersteller selbst sogar zum Teil falsche Infos angibt  

Zum Prollen... wenn mir jemand mit so einem blöden Kommentar kommt, brauchst du auch nichts anderes erwarten. Auf die Frage "Warum?" hast du deine Antwort bekommen! Prollen ist was anderes -.- Prollen ist, wenn ich sage es kostet 3600 und nicht 2600  

Ansonsten, hat es sich für mich erledigt. Danke für die Hilfe nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (5. August 2010)

Ja... ein Fahrrad wird mich hoffnungslos überfordern... Ich hoffe ich finde das richtige Futter und es wird nicht krank... Vielleicht bringen die PS mich um oder ein Motorschaden könnte alles zerstören... Man man man...


----------



## Mircwidu (5. August 2010)

Die Infos sind wirklich sehr spärlich.
Hast du dir mal das Video angeschaut? Dort wird über beide Ausstattungen gesprochen.
Das Rad wird dich nicht überfordern. Was die beiden meinen ist das es too much ist.

Der Vorteil des Hanzz ist das es sich sehr leicht fahren lässt. Bin da in Saalbach ganz andere gefahren, welche wirklich nen aktiven Fahrer gefordert haben.

Taste dich langsam an den Grenzbereich des Rades dann passt das.

Ich bitte um Bilder und genaue Komponenten Beschreibung sobald du es hast


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> Ja... ein Fahrrad wird mich hoffnungslos überfordern... Ich hoffe ich finde das richtige Futter und es wird nicht krank... Vielleicht bringen die PS mich um oder ein Motorschaden könnte alles zerstören... Man man man...



Ich meinte damit, wenn du schon mit PS anfängst, wird es so sein, wie wenn du dir eine Ferrari kaufst aber nie vor hast ihn für das für was er gebaut wurde nutzt.
Und außerdem denke ich das deine Fragen hier gestellt wurden weil du, wie du auch schreibst, dich wenig auskennst, aber auch deinem Händler nicht vertraust.
Ein Problempunkt wird für dich auch sein die Gabel und den Dämpfer mit dem richtigen Luftdruck zu befüllen.
Dein Händler wird dir wohl auch die falsche Pumpe dafür verkaufen, wenn du dich nicht auskennst....oder dir gar eine umsonst dazugeben.(und dann ist sie mit noch größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit untauglich)
Und ich meine des alles net überheblich, sondern ernst und wirklich als Tip hier weiterzuschreiben und zu fragen wenn du alles hast.
Mußt halt nur die richtigen Antworten rausfiltern


G.


----------



## Flairco (5. August 2010)

Dann tut es mir leid, dass ich dich so angefahren habe!

In der Tat ja, viel Ahnung habe ich nicht, ich wollte einfach nichts verkehrt machen am Anfang und gleich mal gut loslegen und alle Fragen klären! 

Ich muss selber schmunzeln, wenn ich an die Einstellungen denke bzw. wie ich was einstelle, nämlich mit Hilfe der Gebrauchsanleitung und ja mit der Zeit werde ich das schon herausfinden ^^ 

Zugegeben hört sich blauäugig an, ist es vielleicht auch, aber bisher habe ich einfach alles mit Erfahrung und Tips meistern können, auch wenn ich natürlich erst Erfahrung sammlen musste, so wie ich es mir mit dem Bike vorgestellt habe. 

Ich wohne wirklich nicht weit weg vom BMW Bikepark am Geisskopf und früher (vor ca. 3 Jahren) habe ich immer davon geträumt da mit meinem Bike da rüber zu brettern ohne mir ständig Gedanken über mein Bike machen zu müssen... 

Naja, ging wohl nach hinten los ^^ 

Danke auf alle Fälle für eure Antworten und entschuldigt, wenn ich überreagiert habe bzw. es so rüber gekommen ist


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> Dann tut es mir leid, dass ich dich so angefahren habe!
> 
> In der Tat ja, viel Ahnung habe ich nicht, ich wollte einfach nichts verkehrt machen am Anfang und gleich mal gut loslegen und alle Fragen klären!
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, ist normal im Forum
Na am Geißkopf zu wohnen sind ja schonmal beste Bedingungen schnell zu lernen
Kauf dir auf jedenfall eine anständige Dämpferpumpe die keinen Druckverlust beim Abschrauben verursacht.
Und falls das Rad wirklich mit einem 800mm breiten Lenker (so bin ich mal damit im Kreis gefahren) ausgeliefert wird, dann laß ihn dir kürzen.
Also mehr wie 760mm sind übertrieben, es seidenn du hast ein Kreuz wie Ralf Möller
Aber wenn du es hast, dann mach mal ein Bild rein davon.

G.


----------



## Mircwidu (5. August 2010)

> Und falls das Rad wirklich mit einem 800mm breiten Lenker (so bin ich mal damit im Kreis gefahren) ausgeliefert wird, dann laß ihn dir kürzen.
> Also mehr wie 760mm sind übertrieben, es seidenn du hast ein Kreuz wie Ralf Möller
> Aber wenn du es hast, dann mach mal ein Bild rein davon.



solche Kommentare sind gefärhlich bei nem Anfänger. Was ab ist ist ab.
Bei nem Freerider kann es auch sinn machen so nen breiten Lenker zu fahren.
Habe meinen Lenker auch nur gekürzt weil er für lange Touren bissl zu Breit war. Beim Bergab rocken hat es mich nicht gestört.

Dämpfer/Gabel abstimmen ist wichtig. Viel hier im Forum lesen oder Nachfragen.
Und Bitte immer nur eine Einstellung ändern und notieren. So findest irgendwann dein lieblingssetup.


----------



## nullstein (5. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Prollen... wenn mir jemand mit so einem blöden Kommentar kommt, brauchst du auch nichts anderes erwarten. Auf die Frage "Warum?" hast du deine Antwort bekommen! Prollen ist was anderes -.- Prollen ist, wenn ich sage es kostet 3600 und nicht 2600
> ...



Wieso kostet es 3600??? Ich denke du hast die The Saint Variante bekommen? Und wo ist dann die Vergünstigung hin?
Wie gesagt sei mir nicht böse, aber ich kann dich nicht ganz ernst nehmen. Was heißt denn hier spärliche oder gar falsche Infos. Dein Händler verkauft ein Bike ohne das er bzw du als Käufer genaue Infos darüber habt?  Hmmm....

EDIT sagt: bitte nicht gleich wieder so sauer werden und überreagieren. Die Kritik richtet sich auch deutlich an deinen Händler.


----------



## Mircwidu (5. August 2010)

Also laut Liste kostet die Top Variante also die The Saint 3600 die bilige The One Variante kostet 2600.

Was hast du an Rabatt bekommen?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> solche Kommentare sind gefärhlich bei nem Anfänger. Was ab ist ist ab.
> Bei nem Freerider kann es auch sinn machen so nen breiten Lenker zu fahren.
> Habe meinen Lenker auch nur gekürzt weil er für lange Touren bissl zu Breit war. Beim Bergab rocken hat es mich nicht gestört.




800mm ist kontraproduktiv, ansonsten geb ich dir recht.
760 ist ansich schon wirklich überaus breit, aber die Vorteile sind halt cool

G.


----------



## Mircwidu (5. August 2010)

das muss mir aber mal erklären wo bei nem Abfahrtsorientierten Rad 800mm Kontraproduktiv sind?

Aber bitte nicht die Baum Geschichte. Denn wenn ich mit nem 800mm Lenker nicht durch komme gehts auch nicht flüssig mit nem 760ger lenker. Da bremst man auch davor.

Außerdem müsste beim Hannz der Vector mit 780mm Montiert sein. Den einfach versuchen. Wenns passt ist es in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (5. August 2010)

Hi,

das Saint ist das "groÃe" von den zwei! Hab da auch nochmal nachfragen mÃ¼ssen, um genau zu wissen, was was ist.

Statt 3700 â¬ hat er es mir fÃ¼r 3400 â¬ Ã¼berlassen. Seine Angaben. Ich total perplex am Telefon gehangen, mit Ã¼berhaupt keinem Plan was jetzt los ist einfach nur stÃ¤ndig "mhm" "mhm" gesagt, bis ich kapiert habe was los ist. Das Fr 10 ist in L nicht vorrÃ¤tig also bekomme ich das Hanzz vergÃ¼nstigt. Ob das o.k fÃ¼r mich sei? "klar kein Problem" Das Hanzz sei besser etc. pp. 

So ist der Stand der Dinge, am 27. steht das Ding vor meiner HaustÃ¼re ^^


----------



## morph027 (5. August 2010)

Egal...viel Spass damit!


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> das muss mir aber mal erklären wo bei nem Abfahrtsorientierten Rad 800mm Kontraproduktiv sind?
> 
> Aber bitte nicht die Baum Geschichte. Denn wenn ich mit nem 800mm Lenker nicht durch komme gehts auch nicht flüssig mit nem 760ger lenker. Da bremst man auch davor.
> 
> Außerdem müsste beim Hannz der Vector mit 780mm Montiert sein. Den einfach versuchen. Wenns passt ist es in Ordnung.



Die perfekte Lenkerbreite hängt ziemlich stark von den Körperproportionen ab.
Und die Rahmengröße die man gewählt hat ist natürlich auch ausschlaggebend.
Aber gerade wenn man erst damit anfängt mit viel Federweg bergab zu fahren bringt einem ein zu breiter Lenker in eine falsche Körperhaltung.
Wobei ich natürlich sagen muß das ich weder die Körpergröße, noch Körperbreit und auch die Radgröße von Flairco kenne.
Aber 760 sind schon ein Maß das man ganz ungefährlich nenne kann...glaub ich
Hmmh..wenn der 780er verbaut ist....hmmh....erstmal probieren...Rahmengrößesache...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Saint ist das "groÃe" von den zwei! Hab da auch nochmal nachfragen mÃ¼ssen, um genau zu wissen, was was ist.
> 
> ...



Freu dich drauf. FÃ¼r den Preis ist es ein Topbike mit der Ausstattung

G.


----------



## Flairco (5. August 2010)

Sorry das ich euch hier stresse mit meinen Fragen, aber besser wie einfach drauf losfahren ohne Plan ^^ 

Ich bin (hört sich wiedermal toll an) ehemaliger Bodybuilder der noch auf 1.80 M, stolze 95 kg wiegt bei einem relativ niedrigem KFA. 

Da mich der Sport aber nicht mehr juckt, komme ich langsam wieder zu meinen alten Aktivitäten zurück. Biken war und ist einfach mein Ding... Jetzt will ich wieder durchstarten und Gas geben! 

Soviel zu meinen Dimensionen.

Auf alle Fälle danke für eure Tips, bin fleißig am lesen!


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

viel spass damit - und mach gleich bilder , wenn der hanzz bei dir eingezogen is !!


----------



## Flairco (5. August 2010)

Wird gemacht, versprochen!!


----------



## CubeSebi (7. August 2010)

ähm ja ich weiß ich hab den thread aufgmacht und war damals noch interessiert am hanzz jetzt hab ich n votage fr 10 und bin zufaul alles zu lesen(lang nich mehr im thread gwesen) klärt mich mal auf kommt nen 2011 er hanzz raus?


----------



## Mircwidu (7. August 2010)

schau einfach ab seite 6 dort ist alles beschriebem
es wird kommen und fährt sich hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (12. August 2010)

Also ich habe hier ein kleines update. cube hat mir auf nachfrage eine setupliste geschickt. 

ich lade die hier mal hoch. jetzt bin ich mal auf das gesamtpaket gespannt (mit der weissen fox gabel)

wenns jemanden hilft, bitteschön!

greets


----------



## Marcel Neubert (12. August 2010)

Geil... freu dich scho mal drauf!


----------



## sepalot (12. August 2010)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie die farbe ausschaut - hört sich interessant an


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. August 2010)

Thread ist abonniert und Hänzzchen Klein so gut wie bestellt .

btw: Habe ich da im Video richtig gehört? Das Hanzz The One kommt mit einer 180 Van *R*? Das wäre aber schade...


----------



## whigger (13. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Thread ist abonniert und Hänzzchen Klein so gut wie bestellt .
> 
> btw: Habe ich da im Video richtig gehört? Das Hanzz The One kommt mit einer 180 Van *R*? Das wäre aber schade...



Ja, habe ich auch so gehört... Mich würde nur interessieren, wie arg dann die Gabel wippt und weg taucht, wenn man keine Druckstufen einstellen kann!


----------



## Flairco (13. August 2010)

Hey Leute, 

soviel ich weiss, ist die R in dem "billigen" modell verbaut. Im teuren, hat ne float ihr zuhause gefunden! geiles teil, ich finde die sieht hammer aus! ich bin wirklich auf das gesamtpaket gespannt, ich kann mir es nicht so richtig mit der weissen gabel vorstellen, selbst wenn ich mir die bilder vom neuen modell anschaue. 

sobald es da ist, hau ich einfach ein paket an bildern rein, bin mal gespannt, was ihr dazu meint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motz82 (14. August 2010)

Hab hier noch ein denk ich aktuelles Bild vom Hanzz gefunden, sieht schon Hammer aus.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. August 2010)

Ach, das ist doch bloß ein Cub-


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2010)

Scheint mir aber keine Seriengabel zu sein....

G.


----------



## Flairco (15. August 2010)

Hey, 

was meinst du mit "keine Seriengabel" ?

Soviel ich weiss, ist das ja das aktuelle 2011er modell und sollte es ausgeliefert werden?!

Oder habe ich da wieder fehlinformationen

greets


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2010)

Die Standrohre schauen mir nach Aftermart Gabel aus.
Aber ich glaub genau das Fahrrad auf dem Bild fährt jetzt gerade in der Nebelsuppe am Ochsenkopf seine Runden
Und da ich da jetzt auch gleich hinfahre werd ich ja sehen ob des net nur aus bildtechnischen Gründen in der Farbe schimmert

G.


----------



## Mircwidu (15. August 2010)

mit keiner Seriengabel meint er das sie das Kawashima (oder wie das heißt) Coating (Standrohrbeschichtung) hat. Diese wird 2011 nur bei Aftermarket Gabel verkauft.
Deine OEM-Gabel die Cube ausliefert schimmert nicht ganz so Gold.

Das oben gezeigte müsste das Rad vom Knecht sein. Als Teamfahrer bekommt man natürlich nur das beste


----------



## Flairco (15. August 2010)

O.k verstehe was du meinst! 

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und höre dich mal um! 
Wäre super wenn du irgendetwas in sachen infos rausbekommen könntest!

Bis dann


----------



## Flairco (15. August 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> mit keiner Seriengabel meint er das sie das Kawashima (oder wie das heißt) Coating (Standrohrbeschichtung) hat. Diese wird 2011 nur bei Aftermarket Gabel verkauft.
> Deine OEM-Gabel die Cube ausliefert schimmert nicht ganz so Gold.
> 
> Das oben gezeigte müsste das Rad vom Knecht sein. Als Teamfahrer bekommt man natürlich nur das beste



Hi

also ich will dir nicht widersprechen, weil du natürlich mehr ahnung auf diesem sektor hast. 

ich habe in den letzten tagen und wochen so dermaßen viel gelesen um so fit wie möglich zu sein und da habe ich auch gelesen, dass die 2011er gabeln von fox (oder zumindest die 36er float) genau diese beschichtung hat. 

kannst du da was dazu sagen? also ich bin mir sicher das gelesen zu haben.

greets

Nachtrag: klick mal auf technology und das steht das gleich an erster stelle, dieses spezielle beschichtungsverfahren (über das ich auch schon was gelesen habe)

http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/11/forks/36_FLOAT


----------



## Mircwidu (15. August 2010)

also meine Info hab ich aus folgendem Thread.
schau dir mal das Video an.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457662&highlight=fox

Dort wurde gesagt das die Beschichtung erst mal nur Aftermarket bekommen.
Wie es nun ausschaut weiß ich leider nicht. Einen Einbuße in der Funktion werden wir nicht merken.
Also lass dich überraschen.


----------



## Flairco (15. August 2010)

Hey

lol, also weiss ich wieder genauso viel wie davor... nichts
sprich, abwarten ist wieder angesagt. 
ich schreibe einfach mal wieder dem händler und hole mir gleich die infos direkt vom werk ab. 

wenn ich was weiss, dann gebe ich sofort bescheid

aber was solls, angeblich bringt es nichts... doch da teilen sich die meinungen aber da auch gewaltig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. August 2010)

Kashima coating = Placeboeffekt und nur Aftermarket. Die OEM-Gabeln kommen mit einer normalen Schicht Hartanodisierung, ergo auch das Hanzz.


----------



## Flairco (15. August 2010)

Ja denke ich auch nachdem ich mir jetzt die ganzen anderen threads durchgelesen habe, dass es mit einer normalen beschichtung kommt. 
Ganz ehrlich, was ich bisher rauslesen konnte, ist es mir wirklich sowas von egal, weil wie du erwähnst, die beschichtung bringt garnichts. 

danke euch


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. August 2010)

Da brauchst du nicht viel zu denken . Fox sieht das so vor und wenn Fox das tut, dann ist das auch so. Du wirst kein einziges 2011er Rad sehen, das per se mit Kashimastandrohren kommt.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Kashima coating = Placeboeffekt und nur Aftermarket..



So isses....also nur Aftermarkt...und Placeboeffekt

Ach und die Rahmen sind gerade beim Pulvern....und das Hanzzzzz heut am Oko hatte nen Rocco Dämpfer drin...gräßlich

G.


----------



## Flairco (15. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So isses....also nur Aftermarkt...und Placeboeffekt
> 
> Ach und die Rahmen sind gerade beim Pulvern....und das Hanzzzzz heut am Oko hatte nen Rocco Dämpfer drin...gräßlich
> 
> G.



Oh man, ich hoffe es steht wirklich am 27 schon vor meiner haustüre. ich hoffe ich kann den shop vertrauen bzw. es wird am 27 verschickt. 

hoffentlich halten die ihr wort und die ganzen gespräche nach dem motto "ja wir sind da extraberechtigt etc. wir bekommen das eher" waren nicht nur einfach so ein blabla gerede wie ich es schon paar mal gehört habe ^^

aber auf jeden fall danke für die info


----------



## Mircwidu (16. August 2010)

so hab mir grad noch mal das Präsentationsvideo angeschaut. Kann es sein das die in beiden Versionen vom RC4 sprechen als Dämpfer?

Ich denke spätestens zur Eurobike werden alles ungereimtheiten geklärt sein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. August 2010)

Nein, ein mal RC4 und ein mal DHX 4.0.


----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2010)

Nettes Rad nur ob Kashima coating oder nicht, eine Totem würde dem ganzen besser stehen. Ich kenne die 180er 36 leider nicht, nur wenn die nicht erheblich steifer als die 160er wird, würde ich die Totem klar vorziehen... Aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache...


----------



## Flairco (16. August 2010)

Kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. bin weder die eine noch die andere gefahren 

im großen und ganzen gesehen meinst du (auf grund von deiner erfahrung) das die totem besser ist? 

kannst du mir auch sagen warum? habe wie schon gesagt in letzter zeit wirklich unglaublich viel gelesen aber nichts zählt so viel wie persönliche erfahrungen und je mehr ich davon mitbekomme umso besser denke ich. 

also bitte raus mit der sprache =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (16. August 2010)

also ich persönlich bin ne 36ger 160 mm Talas gefahren. Von der war ich enttäuscht und bin auf Totem Coil gewechselt.
Bei den Testrunden in Saalbach konnte ich keinen Nachteil zur Totem feststellen.
Aber das waren 5-7 Abfahrten. Dort hat sie mich überzeugt. Langzeit Erfahrung kann ich dir nur zur Totem geben.

Die unterschiede der Steifigkeit werden wir als Hobby-Fahrer sowieso nie wirklich merken.

Jetzt mach dir nicht so einen Kopf und freu dich auf dein Rad.
Damit wirst erstmal zu tun haben mit Low/Highspeed Druckstuf, Zugstufe und Druck der Gabel.
Beim Dämpfer fang ich jetzt nicht noch an


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. August 2010)

Die 180er sind angeblich durch die längeren Tauchrohre und die höherliegende Achse steifer als die 160er. Mehr kann ich dazu aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Flairco (16. August 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> also ich persönlich bin ne 36ger 160 mm Talas gefahren. Von der war ich enttäuscht und bin auf Totem Coil gewechselt.
> Bei den Testrunden in Saalbach konnte ich keinen Nachteil zur Totem feststellen.
> Aber das waren 5-7 Abfahrten. Dort hat sie mich überzeugt. Langzeit Erfahrung kann ich dir nur zur Totem geben.
> 
> ...



Ja, über das informiere ich mich am meisten. Der Shop wollte immerhin schon meine genauen maße etc. und die stellen es erstmal "standardmäßig" ein (immerhin). 
Da der trail nicht weit weg von mir ist kann ich wirklich immer schön meine testfahrten machen... Ich hoffe ich finde da meine optimale einstellung von gabel und dämpfer finde. 
Ich gebe mir aber wirklich sehr viel mühe und lese echt bis mir der kopf nur noch pfeift, bin immerhin schon wesentlich schlauer wie wo ich den kaufentschluss getoffen habe. naja, mal sehen, im endeffekt denke ich aber, dass die praxis mir wirklich weiterhelfen wird. hoffentlich komme ich aber auch klar mit ihr :-D

danke aber auf jeden fall (speziell dir) für die geduld und tips. kann ich dich privat auch mal anschreiben um offene fragen noch zu klären?!

greets


----------



## Mircwidu (17. August 2010)

dazu ist ein Forum doch da.
Kannst gerne weiterhin fragen stellen. Auch was das Setup usw. angeht. Gerne auch per PN, was den anderen die vielleicht in ein paar monaten hier suchen nicht weiter hilft.

Was ich mit meinem Post sagen wollte ist, das du dich nicht verunsichern lassen sollst.
Fahr das Rad erst mal und dann kannst sagen gut oder schlecht.


----------



## [email protected] (17. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. bin weder die eine noch die andere gefahren
> 
> im großen und ganzen gesehen meinst du (auf grund von deiner erfahrung) das die totem besser ist?
> 
> ...



Hi, ich habe eine Totem Solo Air und eine Fox36 Talas RC2, beide von 2009.

Die Fox ist an sich eine tolle Gabel. Die Variabilität ist durch die bei mir super funtionierende Talas Verstellung als auch durch das gute Ansprechverhalten ( ja meine hat nahezu kein Losbrechmoment  ) spitze. Die Steifigkeit finde ich eher mittelmäßig, bei Balancieren auf der Stelle oder ähnlichem merkt man schon das sich alles etwas bewegt. Qualitativ ist die Gabel über jeden Zweifel erhaben, einzig die etwas plump gelöste Schnellspannachse passt da nicht ganz ins Bild.

Die Totem fahre ich erst seit knapp 3 Monaten und kann nur sagen das sie im groben Gelände, Alpine Bikeparks und ähnliches meiner Meinung nach in einer anderen Liga spielt als die Fox. Die Steifigkeit ist merklich höher(da lass ich mir auch von niemanden was anderes erzählen da man es einfach so deutlich merkt). Auch die Dämpfung kommt mir viel kontrollierter vor. Die Totem hat natürlich in meinem Fall auch 20mm mehr Federweg, aber sie ist im Vergleich zu der Fox das deutliche bessere "Glätteisen", meiner Meinung nach in einem Bike wie dem Hanzz, welches ich niemals mit DC fahren würde, die ideale Gabel. Bei der Totem hatte ich in Willingen vor kurzen die Möglichkeit die Solo Air und die Coil zu vergleichen und da muss man sagen, dass bei ordenlich geschmierter SoloAir das Mehrgewicht überflüssig ist weil kein Unterschied auf dem Trail merklich ist. Dies haben mein Kumpel und ich bei Radtausch beide so empfunden.
Zudem hat natürlich die Optik der Totem mit ihren 40er Rohren auch was 

Ich möcht aber auch nochmal sagen das ich eben nur die 160mm FOX36 kenne. Allerdings wird der Hebel bei 180mm nicht besser


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2010)

Eine 180mm sollte doch immer das bessere Glätteisen sein wie eine 160er Gabel...oder es stimmt was net mit ihr.
Zu Steifigkeitsvergleichen solltet ihr aber immer mit angeben ob es einen 1 1/8 oder 1.5 Gabelschaft hat.
Eine 1 1/8 Zoll Totem ist wesentlich labriger wie eine 160mm 1.5 Fox Vanilla mit 1.5 Schaft.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eine 180mm sollte doch immer das bessere Glätteisen sein wie eine 160er Gabel...oder es stimmt was net mit ihr.
> Zu Steifigkeitsvergleichen solltet ihr aber immer mit angeben ob es einen 1 1/8 oder 1.5 Gabelschaft hat.
> Eine 1 1/8 Zoll Totem ist wesentlich labriger wie eine 160mm 1.5 Fox Vanilla mit 1.5 Schaft.
> 
> G.



Ich denke ich hatte sehr deutlich geschrieben das die Totem eben besagte 20mm mehr FW hat, aber es geht auch darum wie die Gabel sich bedingt durch ihre Dämpfung über den gesamten FW verhält und da ist bei meinen beiden Gabeln die Totem weit vorraus.

Beide Gabeln sind 1 1/8"

Auch wenns etwas OT ist, ich habe die Totem auch im Komplettbike gekauft und wollte sie eigentlich ungefahren neu verkaufen und gegen einen FOX40, Idylle oder Boxxer Team ersetzen. Auf Grund des Zeitmagels bin ich dann doch mit der Totem in die Alpen und habe sie dort 7Tage wirklich prüfen können. Da ich mein DH Bike eher als "dicken" Freerider ansehe und die Performance der Totem mich absolut überzeugt hat, bleibt sie jetzt sogar im Bike. Meiner Meinung nach sogar eine absolut unterschätzte Gabel. Also nix DC 

Und um wieder zum Hanzz zu kommen, meiner Meinung und wohl auch der von Cube nach, gehört da auch eine potente SC rein. Bin aber auch der Meinung das die Fox 36 180 bestimmt keine schlechte Gabel sein wird...


----------



## MOob (18. August 2010)

Gibts irgendwo Bilder vom Hanzz wo man sieht wo der Umwerfer festgemacht ist? bzw. Bilder wo man die Kurbel von links sieht?

Mfg MOob


----------



## sepalot (18. August 2010)




----------



## morph027 (18. August 2010)

Knuffig. Interessante Schweisskunst am Sattelrohr. Ich dachte, Wärme schadet dem Alu? Ist doch nicht wirklich eine Art Gusset, oder?


----------



## Flairco (19. August 2010)

Hi, 

wo hast du denn dieses Foto her? 
hast du noch mehr davon ^^


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. August 2010)

wär schön,wenn auf des blaue teil ochn deckel draufkommt,sonst wiegt das bike anch der ersten ausfahrt gleich ma 200g mehr


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

So, mein Hanzz ist bestellt. Angeblich heissen die Versionen nun Pro (günstig) und SL (teuer). Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist Ende August/Anfang September.


----------



## littledevil (19. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo hast du denn dieses Foto her?
> hast du noch mehr davon ^^



http://www.singletrackworld.com/2010/08/cube-2011-part-2-hanzz-and-the-hardtails/


----------



## Flairco (19. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So, mein Hanzz ist bestellt. Angeblich heissen die Versionen nun Pro (günstig) und SL (teuer). Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist Ende August/Anfang September.



Hi, ja das hat sich geändert, SL das teuere und Pro das billigere. Freut mich wirklich für dich. Bei mir hats geheissen, am 27.8 wird es verschickt, jedoch kann es mir der Händler nicht versichern, ich muss am 25. nochmal anrufen und nachfragen ^^

Mal schauen, ab da kann ich dann wieder infos posten. 

Danke für die Seite! 

greets


----------



## sepalot (19. August 2010)

Frage an die Besteller: Was gibt es den jetzt für Farbvarianten zur Auswahl - besser gesagt wie viele und gibt es unterschiedliche Farbvarianten für beide Ausstattungen?

lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (19. August 2010)

Hier noch paar Bilder (beim durchstöbern der Fotos bei Cube auf Facebook):












... und das hatte der Rob schon mal gepostet (das Hanzz und sein Meister):






lg
sepalot


----------



## Mircwidu (19. August 2010)

das weiße in der Mitte ist aber noch mit Totem. also eher unwahrscheinlich das es das aktuelle ist.

Kann einer der Fritzz Besteller, wenn er denn mal Kontakt zu seinem Händler hat, mal nach dem Preis des Rahmensets fragen? Der Händler den ich besucht hatte war nicht grad mit viel Enthusiasmus dabei.

@Müs Lee
bzgl. Dämpfer bin ich mir nicht sicher, da der DHX im letztjährigen beschrieben wurde.
Im Video ist nur vom RC4 die Rede.


----------



## mtb_matthias (19. August 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


>



Das ist noch die alte Hinterbaukonstruktion, das Bike wird's so nicht geben.



>


Hab wo gelesen dass das Hänzchen 2011 nur in dieser Farbvariante kommen wird, also raw mit grauer Grafik + Schriftzug. Umlenkhebel blau.


----------



## Flairco (19. August 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> Frage an die Besteller: Was gibt es den jetzt für Farbvarianten zur Auswahl - besser gesagt wie viele und gibt es unterschiedliche Farbvarianten für beide Ausstattungen?
> 
> lg
> sepalot



Hi! Farblich, wie auf den gelisteten Bildern, das "stonedwash Metall" irgendwas! Die Bilder auf FB habe ich auch gesehen und die grün-weiße Farbgebung, gefällt mir auch sehr sehr gut, fast schade, dass Cube die Farbe nicht beibehalten hat... 

Zur Austattung, wenn du auf die Cube Seite gehst, und die Austattungen anschaust, kommst du fast zu 100 % auf die Momentane Austattungsliste. Gabel ist anders ansonsten so gut, wie es auf der Seite zu sehen ist.

Greets!


----------



## sepalot (19. August 2010)

aber es zeigt, dass Cube anscheindend schon mal darüber nachgedacht hat, ne Totem zu nutzen. Ja, die Totem wird nicht kommen aber die Farbe des Rahmens kann trotzdem kommen - der ist ja nicht von der Gabel abhängig


----------



## Mircwidu (19. August 2010)

willst du wohl eins holen Sepalot? Zu oft den Knecht am Ochsenkopf gesehen?

naja als das Hanzz letztes Jahr geplant war, war die Totem die einzigste 180mm SC mit der man auf den Markt gehen konnte. Ich glaube ne Durolux macht bei vielen unwissenden keinen guten eindruck.


----------



## mtb_matthias (19. August 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


>



Den "Getränke Becherhalter" find ich jetzt nicht sooo toll, das hat m.M. nach Trek beim Scratch mit dem Direct Mount besser gemacht.

Auch die Schweißnähte am unteren Sattelrohrende kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Ansonsten, das Hänzzchen im schicken, matten dunkel Anthrazit (wie das Scratch Air) oder matten Schwarz mit roter oder goldener Grafik, das wär schon was. Ganz in Weiß mit schwarze Grafik wäre auch lässig ...


----------



## sepalot (19. August 2010)

der Kencht fährt immer nur mit den Downhillprototypen. Ihm fährt nur immer eins hinterher. Ach ich würd mir schon eins holen, wenn ich nur wüste, wo ich schnell mal das Geld her nehmen soll . Wenn ichs dann hab, ists wahrscheinlich nur noch mit Monate langer Wartezeit zu haben - falls überhaupt noch - außer die Reste


----------



## Mircwidu (19. August 2010)

die Umwerfer-Dom Idee ist gar nicht so schlecht.
Falls man ohne oder mit Hammerschmidt (falls ISIG vorhanden) fahren will das ding weg und fertig.


Hab auch grad so nen Konflikt. Hab dieses Jahr erst das Fritzz fertig. Das müsste weg. Nur wer kauft schon noch nen Fritzz Rahmen.
Totem usw hab ich shcon. Also ich brächt nur Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruch-Pilot (19. August 2010)

servus 

also ich werd mit der neuen fox sicher zufrieden sein, und die farbe spielt für mich auch keine große rolle. so lange es nicht lila oder pink ist, kann dieses schöne Rad nichts entstellen ;-)
ich hab meins am 16.08. bestellt - mal sehn wer´s als erster hat :-D


----------



## Flairco (19. August 2010)

Bruch-Pilot schrieb:


> servus
> 
> also ich werd mit der neuen fox sicher zufrieden sein, und die farbe spielt für mich auch keine große rolle. so lange es nicht lila oder pink ist, kann dieses schöne Rad nichts entstellen ;-)
> ich hab meins am 16.08. bestellt - mal sehn wer´s als erster hat :-D



Hihi! Mir wurde versichert, dass ich "der erste in De sein werde" naja... Map schauen! Am 27. sollte es da stehen. Wenn es erst am 27. versichickt wird, dann kommt es erst a
 Wochende danach. 

Deswegen, soll ich am 25. nochmal Anfragen, weil wenn es schon da ist, dann wird es sogar noch eher verschickt! Der Händler erhält es im Laufe der nächsten Woche! 

Abwarten und Tee trinken ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> Frage an die Besteller: Was gibt es den jetzt für Farbvarianten zur Auswahl - besser gesagt wie viele und gibt es unterschiedliche Farbvarianten für beide Ausstattungen?
> 
> lg
> sepalot



Ich habe zur Sicherheit einfach mal "schwarz" bestellt .


----------



## Flairco (23. August 2010)

Hi, 

hab heute ein bild gefunden

http://download.bikeboard.pl/foto5/n2010_cube_hanzz_2.jpg

hab ich noch nicht gesehen hier (glaube ich) deswegen, ich haue es hier mal rein! 

greets


----------



## morph027 (23. August 2010)

Ist noch die alte Version, die so nicht kommt. (Umlenkhebel oben statt unten)


----------



## Flairco (23. August 2010)

Oh sorry, hab ich übersehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDerWo (23. August 2010)

Servus zusammen!

Da ich mich auch für den _HANZZ_ interessiere und deshalb auch eure Beiträge regelmäßig verfolge muss ich nun auch meinen Senf dazugeben.

Wie gesagt, auch ich will mir den _HANZZ _zulegen, allerdings nicht ohne zu wissen welche Ausstattung und Optik er hat. Und da hier viel darüber spekuliert wird, habe ich einfach direkt bei _CUBE _angefragt.

Folgende Antwort habe ich bekommen:
 _"Leider dürfen wir vor der Eurobike (auf dieser Messe werden die neuen Bikes vorgestellt) keine genaueren Infos über Ausstattung und Aussehen der neuen Bikes geben ..."._

Ich glaube deshalb nicht, dass der Hobel also schon vor der Messe ausgeliefert wird.

Falls diese Info schon jemand gepostet hat tuts mir leid. Hab ich dann wohl übersehen!!!
_
_


----------



## Flairco (23. August 2010)

Hi, es gibt doch schon aktuelle bilder! Sogar relativ gute. Das ding kommt davor schon, ein Verkäufer begiebt sich nicht auf so dünnes eis und verspricht etwas und bestätigt es sogar noch schriftlich, dass es vor der euro bei mir steht. 

Cube hat mir schon so gut wie alles über das hanzz gesagt was ich wissen wollte. Sogar ne aktuelle partlist habe ich bekommen ^^ 

Such dir nen Shop von der cube Seite aus (wie bei mir der MHW), die bekommen extra service, wie z. b. eine vorläufige auslieferung und dann bist auf der sicheren seite! 

greets


----------



## DerDerWo (23. August 2010)

Naja, ich bin mit meinem Händler eigentlich sehr zufrieden und da weiß ich einfach was ich habe. Außerdem ist er gleich um die Ecke. Dann muß ich mich wohl noch bisschen gedulden.

Hast du evtl. auch eine Ahnung welche Ausstattung das günstigere Modell hat. Vor allem Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen und Schaltung würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. August 2010)

Fox Van R, DHX 4.0, X9 Schaltung, The One FR.


----------



## laultima83 (23. August 2010)

Ich wollte mir jetzt eins kaufen und vorher halt mal probe fahren aber so wie es aussieht ist das bike deutschlandweit ausverkauft laut aussage von 15 händlern......


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2010)

Öhm, was meint ihr: Kommt das Hanzz mit einer 1.5er Vorbauklemmung? Ich hoffe nicht, sonst kann ich meinen geliebten Straitline in die Tonne kloppen .


----------



## morph027 (24. August 2010)

Sieht zumindest hier nicht so aus:


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2010)

Ja, das dachte ich mir auch schon. Ganz schön nervig . Da kriegt man überall diesen Taperedmüll aufgedrückt, und nur dieses eine mal hätte es jemanden (mir) was genutzt, aber nein...


----------



## morph027 (24. August 2010)

Ne, ich meine, dass es nach tapered aussieht. Ist oben schon ganz schön reduziert. Auch das t bei dem _FSA Orbit Extreme Pro 1.5t_ aus der Partlist halte ich für ein tapered. Am Schluss wirst du's sehen, wenns da ist, ich denke, aber, das kommt tapered.


----------



## laultima83 (24. August 2010)

Ist tapered nicht zu empfehlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (24. August 2010)

Spricht nix gegen. Ist halt nur wie mit so vielen tollen Sachen (BB30, X12, ...) Ist alles auf dem Papier viiiiiel besser, aber das in einem Bereich, den man beim fahren bestimmt nicht unbedingt merkt. Gutes Marketing halt, mehr Möglichkeiten für die Ingenieure beim Steifigkeitswerte verbessen, etc. Obwohl Steckachsen abgesehen von der besseren Steifigkeit einfach cool sind


----------



## laultima83 (24. August 2010)

Ich weiss nicht wie der Müs Lee es gemacht hat aber das Bike zubestellen ist garnicht einfach........mal wieder einen Händler angerufen der kann mir gleich nur den Preis nennen aber es gibt wohl noch keinen offiziellen liefertermin.....

edit: wieviel mm soll die steckachse denn bekommen ?


----------



## Flairco (24. August 2010)

Hey,

soviel ich weiss kommt ne 20mm achse rein. 

bye


----------



## morph027 (24. August 2010)

Vorn sicherlich, ja. Aber hinten gibts doch afaik nur verschiedene 12mm-Lösungen (X12, Maxle Rear).


----------



## laultima83 (24. August 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Vorn sicherlich, ja. Aber hinten gibts doch afaik nur verschiedene 12mm-Lösungen (X12, Maxle Rear).



so solls werden steht zumindestens so drinnen 

*Nabe vorne:*                                                                                                  Marke: Sunringle
                                                    Typ: Flea 20 mm Steckachse
*Nabe hinten:*                                                                                                  Marke: Sunringle
                                                    Typ: Flea X 12 mm Steckachse


----------



## Flairco (24. August 2010)

kann da jemand von euch was zu den naben berichten? Wie die "so sind". Damit meine ich z. B. die Qualität

kommt zwar etwas OT aber helfen würde es mir, von denen habe ich bisher relativ wenig in erfahrung bringen können.


----------



## nullstein (24. August 2010)

Fahr sie doch erstmal tot, bevor du dir Gedanken über die Qualität machst.


----------



## laultima83 (24. August 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Fahr sie doch erstmal tot, bevor du dir Gedanken über die Qualität machst.



naja vielleicht sollte man sich doch besser vorher gedanken drüber machen bevor man sinnlos geld in etwas steckt das dann schneller kaputt geht als einem lieb ist  gibt da so ein sprichwort: erst denken, dann handeln  ist eigentlich ganz klerver


----------



## Flairco (24. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> naja vielleicht sollte man sich doch besser vorher gedanken drüber machen bevor man sinnlos geld in etwas steckt das dann schneller kaputt geht als einem lieb ist  gibt da so ein sprichwort: erst denken, dann handeln  ist eigentlich ganz klerver



EIGENTLICH hast du ja recht, doch hat der vorpost auch recht! 
Das bike ist schon gekauft, ich kannte die marke, machte mir jedoch keine großartigen gedanken. Im nachhinein muss ich wirklich zugeben, schwachsinnig, will ich auch garnicht abstreiten, ich vertraute aber einfach (noch blöder) dem Preis und dem (mir bekannten) guten ruf des unternehmens. 

Jaja ziemlich blauäugig jetzt im nachhinein, wie gesagt bin ich schlauer. War eine heiden arbeit mich überhaupt erstmal einzulesen (naja ich bin auch ein kleiner perfektionist, was manchmal ziemlich nervig sein kann) jetzt kann ich sagen habe ich einigermaßen eine ahnung aber gefahren bin ich noch nicht ^^

Jetzt frage ich nach den teilen, weil ich noch einen finanziellen spielraum habe und den vielleicht noch in verbesserungen stecken könnte(??) wenn ich schon nen scheiss mache, dann mache ich wenigstens noch das beste draus. 

Bin sogar am überlegen ob ich mir ne fox 40 noch zulege. Darüber informiere ich mich momentan ^^

Deswegen die frage

greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (24. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> EIGENTLICH hast du ja recht, doch hat der vorpost auch recht!
> Das bike ist schon gekauft, ich kannte die marke, machte mir jedoch keine großartigen gedanken. Im nachhinein muss ich wirklich zugeben, schwachsinnig, will ich auch garnicht abstreiten, ich vertraute aber einfach (noch blöder) dem Preis und dem (mir bekannten) guten ruf des unternehmens.
> 
> Jaja ziemlich blauäugig jetzt im nachhinein, wie gesagt bin ich schlauer. War eine heiden arbeit mich überhaupt erstmal einzulesen (naja ich bin auch ein kleiner perfektionist, was manchmal ziemlich nervig sein kann) jetzt kann ich sagen habe ich einigermaßen eine ahnung aber gefahren bin ich noch nicht ^^
> ...



na welches bike haste dir denn gekauft ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2010)

Die 40er hat da dran nix verloren...

Du sagtest doch selbst, dass du Anfänger bist. Reize erst mal das Hanzz aus, so wie es ist. Damit hast du ein Weilchen zu tun. Danach erst überlegst du dir, was du alles upgraden kannst.


----------



## morph027 (24. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> Bin sogar am überlegen ob ich mir ne fox 40 noch zulege. Darüber informiere ich mich momentan ^^




Würde ich nicht machen. Erstens ist die 36er ne Top-Gabel, sicherlich auch in der 180er Version. Fox hätte nicht RS so lange den 180er Markt (Domain, Totem) gelassen, um dann Mist rauszubringen. Ne 40er macht imho sowohl die Optik als wahrscheinlich auch die Ausgewogenheit (Schwerpunkt) des Bikes kaputt.

Ähdit: Da warst du wieder schneller  Hab dir in einem anderen Thread mal nen Interessenten für deinen Onkel zugeschanzt  ich würd ihn ja nehmen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, wo ich mit meiner nächsten Investition hin möchte. Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein stabiler 160er Freerider, die meisten aktuellen Enduros sind doch zu sehr auf Leichtbau. Egal, Offtopic für später.


----------



## Flairco (24. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> na welches bike haste dir denn gekauft ?



na den hanzzi =)

zu dem Rest, danke euch soweit! Bin froh, wenn ich von profis hilfe bekomme weil sonst würde ich noch komplett untergehen... 

bis dann

edit: kann es sein das es sich in diesem video um das kleine hänzzchen handelt? habs gerade gefunden auf youtube! lol

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VnxLvcI5r0"]YouTube- ApresentaÃ§Ã£o CUBE 2011[/nomedia]


----------



## morph027 (24. August 2010)

Rohrsatz und das C-Logo auf der Dämpferbefestigung lassen darauf schließen.


----------



## laultima83 (24. August 2010)

hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt das es das ist. haste dein hanzz bestellt ? und was sagt der händler wann es kommt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (24. August 2010)

Mit Sicherheit sind die LR am Hanzz nicht die Creme de la Creme, aber ich hoffe, dass Cube nicht einen ähnlichen Schrott-LRS am Hanzz verbaut, wie sie es am Stereo gemacht haben bzw machen. Ansonsten lässt du dir halt was Feines vom Felix oder Thomas (beide aus dem Forum) aufbauen.
Wenn du noch Geld übrig hast, dann kauf dir Protektoren (falls noch nicht vorhanden) oder gönn dir und deinem neuen Freund nen Urlaub in den Alpen!!!
Aber ansonsten: mach dir nich so ne Platte und fahr das Teil erstmal!!!!

EDIT sagt: FOX 40 am Hanzz??!!


----------



## laultima83 (24. August 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit sind die LR am Hanzz nicht die Creme de la Creme, aber ich hoffe, dass Cube nicht einen ähnlichen Schrott-LRS am Hanzz verbaut, wie sie es am Stereo gemacht haben bzw machen. Ansonsten lässt du dir halt was Feines vom Felix oder Thomas (beide aus dem Forum) aufbauen.
> Wenn du noch Geld übrig hast, dann kauf dir Protektoren (falls noch nicht vorhanden) oder gönn dir und deinem neuen Freund nen Urlaub in den Alpen!!!
> Aber ansonsten: mach dir nich so ne Platte und fahr das Teil erstmal!!!!
> 
> EDIT sagt: FOX 40 am Hanzz??!!




Und der Felix oder Thomas freuen sich bstimmt auch wenn irgendeiner zu ihnen kommt und sagt he bau mir mal ein bike auf ^^ dann würd das doch jeder tun und die hätten nen neuen job........oder sie sind sehr sehr nette menschen die sowas machen


----------



## nullstein (24. August 2010)

Die beiden verdiene ihr Geld mit dem Handaufbau von Laufrädern du Nase


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2010)

@Flairco: Video ist auf einem Wanderweg vom Ochsenkopf runter und wenn du ein Doppelbrückengabel ins Hanzzzz bauen willst, 40 geht net, würde maßlich nur die Boxxer in frage kommen.

G.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2010)

Wieso passt die 40 denn nicht?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wieso passt die 40 denn nicht?



Einbauhöhe zu hoch.

Also reinbauen kannst du sie schon aber wirklich Sinn hätte es nicht.


G.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2010)

Naja, 571 (40) und 568 (Boxxer) ist ja nun nicht so dramatisch. Zumal die 180er, ob nun Fox oder RS, 565 hoch sind. Würde also passen.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Naja, 571 (40) und 568 (Boxxer) ist ja nun nicht so dramatisch. Zumal die 180er, ob nun Fox oder RS, 565 hoch sind. Würde also passen.



571 (40)...?????......!!!!!!......wo steht das, oder selbst gemessen....hab was anderes gemessen als ich es mal maß...hat sich das bei den 2011ern geändert?
571 würde natürlich problemlos gehen....wobei das Oberrohr vom Hanzzz schon eine wahrscheinlich  ungeignete Form für 40mm Rohre hat, was den Lenkeinschlag angeht

G.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2010)

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/11256/kw/2010_FOX_40_RC2_FIT_DIRECT_MOUNT

Was hast du denn gemessen?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/11256/kw/2010_FOX_40_RC2_FIT_DIRECT_MOUNT
> 
> Was hast du denn gemessen?



Aha...werd ich mal an einer nachmessen

 Edit: Hab noch eben was in den letzten Beitrag dazugeschrieben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es schon eine Lösung, wenn man sich keinen DHler kaufen möchte und das Hanzz bereits in der Garage stehen hat. Funzt wahrscheinlich gut mit den 188mm hinten.


----------



## laultima83 (25. August 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Die beiden verdiene ihr Geld mit dem Handaufbau von Laufrädern du Nase




aaachhh sooooo ja das weiss ich doch nicht ^^ wer sind denn die und woher sind die und überhaupt was für bikes bauen die auf ?


----------



## nullstein (25. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> aaachhh sooooo ja das weiss ich doch nicht ^^ wer sind denn die und woher sind die und überhaupt was für bikes bauen die auf ?



Nun lies doch bitte meinen Beitrag nochmal gaaaannnnzzzzz in Ruhe!
Ich rede von *Laufradbauern*.


----------



## Flairco (25. August 2010)

Hey Leute,

also, der shop hat heute mit cube telefoniert. Vor diesem WE wird es für mich nichts mehr. Mitte nächster woche steht das ding hier. Was mich mega ankotzt, aber wen interessiert es schon. 

Cube beginnt erst die woche mit der produktion, deswegen bekomme ich es erst mitte bzw. ender nächster woche. 

Bin ich mal schön gespannt, wenn man sich eh schon nicht an abgemachte termine halten kann, wie man es bis spätestens ende nächster woche hinbekommen will. Vielleicht wenn nichts schief geht, aber was ich mittlerweile mitbekommen habe traue ich da niemanden mehr. 

Ich hätte mich damals einfach für das FR 10 entscheiden sollen, das was zwar nur in größe S auf lager, doch ich hätte es schon seit zwei wochen hier bei mir stehen. 

Für das hätte ich mir dann schön die 180er Fox besorgt oder sogar ne BoXXer und fertig. Ob die qualitativen unterschiede so gravierend gewesen wären, dass weiss ich nicht, was ich jedoch weiss, das ding wäre hier. 
Ich bin nämlich ab mitte nächster woche für ca. 4 wochen in den staaten... echt! Ich könnte kotzen... 

Zuerst hat es geheissen (am 4. August war das erste telefonat) ich bekomme es mitte August. 
Eine woche später bekam ich die mail das es am 27. Aug. bei mir stehen wird bzw. es dort verschickt wird.
Nun wird es wieder verschoben auf mitte bzw. ender nächster woche. Top arbeit muss ich sagen, vor allem wenn man weg will. 

bis dann leute


----------



## laultima83 (25. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> also, der shop hat heute mit cube telefoniert. Vor diesem WE wird es für mich nichts mehr. Mitte nächster woche steht das ding hier. Was mich mega ankotzt, aber wen interessiert es schon.
> 
> ...



Tja also ich habe auch mit einem Händler gesprochen und der meinte die Auslieferung ist für ende September geplant offiziel und wenn die jetzt erst mit der produktion beginnen wird das wohl eher mitte ende oktober bis die bikes ankommen.....also ich denke ud kannst froh sein wenn du dein bike hast wenn du aus den staaten wiederkommst.....wenn du pech hast dann ist es dann immernoch nicht da


----------



## RSR2K (25. August 2010)

Hi,

ich denke Du kannst froh sein wenn Du es bis Weihnachten hast.Sorry für meinen billigen Sarkasmus,aber bei Cube sollte man es mit einbeziehen das es "etwas" länger dauern könnte.

Wenn dem nicht so ist hat Cube vielleicht doch was gelernt.


mfg


----------



## Flairco (25. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> Tja also ich habe auch mit einem Händler gesprochen und der meinte die Auslieferung ist für ende September geplant offiziel und wenn die jetzt erst mit der produktion beginnen wird das wohl eher mitte ende oktober bis die bikes ankommen.....also ich denke ud kannst froh sein wenn du dein bike hast wenn du aus den staaten wiederkommst.....wenn du pech hast dann ist es dann immernoch nicht da



Sooo jetzt habe ich da noch einmal angerufen und ein längeres gespräch geführt mit dem freundlichen mitarbeiter. 

Meine laune ist jetzt wieder besser. Ich kann jetzt nur hoffen, dass cube kein blödsinn während der produktion unterläuft.

Ich fasse jetzt mal zusammen, was mir der freundliche mitarbeiter mitgeteilt hat. 

"Cube startet morgen mit der produktion und am freitag, in diesen zwei tagen schaffen sie (wenn, wie gesagt kein fehler unterläuft) ca. 300 bikes (was mich stark verwunderte). Die Bikes werden dann verpackt etc. und gehen dann raus. MHW ist der größte cubehändler in DE und bekommt daher auch spezielle vorzüge. Der mitarbeiter meinte er rundet auf und sagt, ich solle eher ende der nächsten woche mit dem bike rechnen obwohl er schon denkt es sei mitte der nächsten woche da. 

Er ruft bei cube nochmal an und gibt sozusagen einen "eilauftrag" durch, das bedeutet ich muss nicht auf den Versand warten, ich kann mir dann das bike direkt im shop abholen. 

Ich muss zu 100 % nie so eine lange wartezeit antreten, wie du meinst lautima, ich will jetzt nicht arrogant wirken oder so, aber ich bin mir so gut wie sicher, dass ich es nächste woche hier habe, wenn cube kein fehler bei der produktion unterläuft. 

Der Urlaub lässt sich um ein paar tage nach hinten verschieben (was ich ja eh vorgehabt hatte, müssen die ja aber nicht wissen ^^) deswegen bin ich jetzt wieder ein wenig optimistischer, vor allem, weil ich das bike direkt ab werk abholen kann )

Auf jeden fall habe ich eine direkte durchwahl bekommen wo ich immer schön checken kann, wo mein bike ist bzw. wie weit es schon ist. Eine art auftragsnummer sozusagen. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, doch diesmal hört es sich schon besser an. Er hat ganz klare sachen weitergegeben und setzt sich noch mal mit cube in verbindung. Am montag oder dienstag soll ich nochmal anrufen und dann habe ich noch detailliertere infos zur verfügung. 

Naja, ich sehe das glas als halb voll an =)

grüße


----------



## nullstein (25. August 2010)

Willste dein Hanzz mit in den Urlaub nehmen oder warum der Terz?Ich persönlich seh das Hanzz auch eher Ende September in den Shops.Und wenn Cube für nen quängelnden Kunden extra eilig macht,dann bin ich beeindruckt.


----------



## whigger (25. August 2010)

HAHA, ich lese hier schon die ganze Zeit mit und muss mich so langsam echt totlachen

Wie geil ist das denn alles hier? Ein Spezialkunde der bei Cube vorrangig bedient wird. Ich kann mich noch super daran erinnern, wie das bei den ganzen Stereos letztes Jahr direkt nach der Eurobike war. Da hieß es auch, dass sie bis spätestens Mitte Oktober da sind und bekommen hat es der Erst irgendwann im Februar diesen jahres. Mein Kumpel und ich konnten die Teile sogar erst Mitte März abholen

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich hab echt Tränen in den Augen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (25. August 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> HAHA, ich lese hier schon die ganze Zeit mit und muss mich so langsam echt totlachen
> 
> Wie geil ist das denn alles hier? Ein Spezialkunde der bei Cube vorrangig bedient wird. Ich kann mich noch super daran erinnern, wie das bei den ganzen Stereos letztes Jahr direkt nach der Eurobike war. Da hieß es auch, dass sie bis spätestens Mitte Oktober da sind und bekommen hat es der Erst irgendwann im Februar diesen jahres. Mein Kumpel und ich konnten die Teile sogar erst Mitte März abholen
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich hab echt Tränen in den Augen!




na wer weiss vielleicht ist der händler ja der schwager der schwester des brudes des cube fabrikleiter und dann gehts schneller


----------



## Flairco (25. August 2010)

Hey

ICH bin kein spezialkunde, der Shop meinte die seien die Mega checker was Cube angeht  

Im Endeffekt ist es mir egal, wenn sich das zu lange hinzieht, wird einfach storniert  Ich kann mich auch mit anderen Bikes zufrieden geben. 

Ja ich hätte schon vorgehabt das Ding mit zu nehmen, mal schauen! Ich melde mich einfach wenn ich was neues weiß! 

Bis dann


----------



## laultima83 (25. August 2010)

he ja mach das  aber ich hoffe erhlich für dich das du es bald hast


----------



## Bymike (26. August 2010)

Hergestellt werden die Bikes nicht, aber zusammengeschraubt. 
Nachdruck oder besondere Situationen können schon helfen, dass man sein Bike schneller kriegt, aber sicher sollte man sich nicht sein. 
Hauptsache, es kommt, die paar Tage/Monate hin oder her sind dann auch egal


----------



## morph027 (26. August 2010)

Ich saß heut mal auf dem Hanzz vom Wagenknecht  , mein Haben-Will ist noch mehr gestiegen. Was eine geile Kiste (Das Cub vom Foto oben *g*).

@Schaltwerksdom: Der geht scheinbar ab, dort war eine 1-fach KeFü dran. War ein ganz normaler Barplug drin.

@Müs Lee: War eine Tapered Gabel (allerdings noch mit Cane Creek Steuersatz).


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. August 2010)

Gut zu wissen, danke.

Und wie verdammt noch mal bist du da drauf gekommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (26. August 2010)

Streckenvorbereitung für ein Rennen morgen. Man hilft ja, wo man kann  Der ist ja schließlich aus der gleichen Stadt wie ich.

Jetzt tun mir vom schaufeln, shapen und planieren die Arme weh ^^


----------



## Flairco (26. August 2010)

Hi, 

das hört sich ja schon mal super an =)

kannst du deine Eindrücke vielleicht etwas "genauer ausdrücken" auch für so einen anfänger wie mich? ^^

was hat dir besonders gut gefallen (wenn man das so sagen kann) und was fandest du eher nicht so gut?

Habe mir gestern zufälligerweise eine ausgabe vom freeride magazin geholt und da stand tatsächlich ein test drin, ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen, wie ich mich gefreut habe. die neue 180er fox float wird auch kurz angetestet. hatte ich nochmal glück gehabt, heute soll ja die neue ausgabe rauskommen )

hat er was von der verdammten auslieferung gesagt, weil das bereitet mir schon langsam kopfschmerzen dieses thema.

greets


----------



## morph027 (26. August 2010)

Ne, Auslieferung war kein Thema. Hat aber auch geschwärmt von dem Ding. Hat sogar gemeint, dass es manchmal etwas zu leicht ist 

Mir persönlich gefällt die ganze Optik des Bikes, fast die die frühen Corratec-Dinger mit dem Bogen. Der massive Umlenkhebel macht auch was her. Und der Rohrsatz ist echt fett und schön geformt. Nur die Schweißnähte find ich ich alle etwas martialisch, aber das ist eigentlich egal. War wirklich draufsetzen, wohlfühlen. Angenehm flacher Lenkwinkel, in L für mich (1,80) passend wie die Faust auf's Auge. Wirklich gefahren bin ich's leider nicht.


----------



## laultima83 (26. August 2010)

Ich hatte bei meinem Händler nachgefragt und der meinte erkönnte das bike bis 20.9 bekommen.........ich kannst mir garnicht vorstellen


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> "Cube startet morgen mit der produktion und am freitag, in diesen zwei tagen schaffen sie (wenn, wie gesagt kein fehler unterläuft) ca. 300 bikes (was mich stark verwunderte).



Hier gibt's einen kleinen Einblick in die Endmontage: klick (3. Video)

Reine Akkordarbeit, kann also gut hinkommen mit den 300 Bikes am Tag.
Ob das mit dem Liefertermin deines Bikes auch hinkommt, bezweifel ich allerdings auch  wäre schon ein dickes Ding wenn Cube nach den letzten Jahren diesmal seine Zusagen einhält und nicht um mehrere Monate verschiebt 
Hoffe natürlich trotzdem, dass es für dich klappt, aber wenn man das Theater in den letzten Jahren erlebt hat...

Und dein Händler wird bestimmt alles versuchen, dich als potenziellen Kunden bei Laune zu halten. Die ganzen Aussagen kommen mir bekannt vor. "Wir bekommen als erstes geliefert, haben direkt nach der Eurobike bestellt", "Nächste Woche kommt es definitiv", "Leider verschiebt sich der Liefertermin um...", naja anyway viel glück auf jeden Fall.

Grüße NaitishrC


----------



## Flairco (27. August 2010)

Hi Leute

danke für eure antworten. wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, dann sehe ich das ganze jetzt etwas gelassen. 

ich meine wenn die in den zwei tagen 300 stück raushauen, dann könnte es schon funktionieren (theoretisch)

ich kann euch nächste woche montag oder dienstag bescheid geben, wenn es da heisst es verschiebt sich nochmal dann hat es sich für mich erledigt das ganze theater! bin doch kein depp ^^ bei einem auto könnte ich es verstehen, wie es z. B. bei ferrari der fall ist oder bei bugatti )

ich halte einfach dran, dass dies der größte cube händler in ganz DE ist, dass MUSS einfach irgendwelche vorzüge bringen. 

wie gesagt, erstmal bis montag warten und dann fertig (vielleicht bis dienstag). Ich rufe einfach mal an beiden tagen an. Wenn sich nichts getan hat können die schon mal schön die stornierung annehmen. Das habe ich ihnen schon vorgestern gesagt, doch das hören die garnicht gerne, darauf wurde garnicht reagiert, nach dem motto "hab ich nicht gehört"  

Mir ist das klar, dass die mir auch honig um den mund schmieren. Was andere händler von sich geben ist mir ganz ehrlich gesagt ********gal, weil wenn ich 5 händler anrufe, sagen die 5 mal was anderes. Mir gehts auch nicht darum, was anderen gesagt wird, sondern was die mir sagen und das sind einfach was cube angeht die nummer eins in deutschland, das ganze team von denen fährt weltmeisterschaften auf cube bikes und das sehr erfolgreich. Die werden sich da denke ich mal ein bisschen besser auskennen, wie ein händer "um die ecke". Meine meinung!

Am dienstag kann ich mehr sagen (spätestens). Auf alle fälle danke soweit für die infos!!


----------



## whigger (27. August 2010)

Einfach zu geil hier...


----------



## Flairco (27. August 2010)

Und was bitte ist "einfach zu geil hier"?? Dein Beitrag bringt mir persönlich leider nicht viel  

Jetzt spielen wir bitte wieder eine runde erwachsen sein, und bringen beitrage die jeder versteht  

Wie gesagt, entweder ich bekomme das Bike bis dahin oder nicht. Ich werde mich da jetzt nicht mehr von Tag zu Tag runterstressen "omg hoffentlich klappt alles". Da es eh nicht in meiner Hand liegt. Außerdem schone ich auch meine nerven wenn ich mich nicht ständig darüber aufrege. 

Wenn du meine persönliche Meinung als "zu geil" empfindest, nehme ich es als Kompliment an ^^ 


Bis dann


----------



## Mircwidu (27. August 2010)

Ja flairco wir wissen langsam das du das Rad pünktlich haben mochtest sonst bestellst du es ab. Bitte unterlasse es dies alle 2 post von neuem anzusprechen. Nervt langsam und für Interessenten sind die letzten Seiten auch nicht sehr hilfreich.

Wenn es dir nicht passt dann storniere deine Bestellung und Versuch es z.b.: mal bei Canyon 
Es muss nich mal an Cube liegen wenn es langer dauert. Was ist wenn z.b. Fox nicht liefern kann.
Also Ball flach halten und auf ein sehr geiles Bike freuen.
Welches laufruhig und trotzdem verspielt ist.


----------



## whigger (27. August 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> Und was bitte ist "einfach zu geil hier"?? Dein Beitrag bringt mir persönlich leider nicht viel
> 
> Jetzt spielen wir bitte wieder eine runde erwachsen sein, und bringen beitrage die jeder versteht
> 
> ...



Du hast Recht, ich empfinde Deine persönliche Meinung als "zu geil"

"Zu geil" einfach deswegen, weil ich mir so langsam ein "zu geiles" Bild von Dir vor meinem inneren Auge gemacht habe. Ich stelle mir das "zu geil" vor, wenn ein kleiner dicker Bodybuilder mit viel Geld und wenig Ahnung bei cube direkt anruft um sein Bike "als erster in Deutschland" auf der Matte stehen zu haben. Ich stelle es mir auch "zu geil" vor, wenn er dann auch bei "dem größten" Cube Händler anruft und mit Stornierung droht. Ich stelle mir auch vor, wie man sich ohne Ahnung und ohne mal auf nem richtigen Bike gesessen zu haben gleich über Naben Gedanken machen kann und gleichzeitig ne Fox 40 oder ne Boxxer ans Rad bauen will. Das alles dann schön mit dem "iPhone" vor der Eisdiele fotographiert und dann in den Keller gestellt, weil man ja für "4 Wochen in den Staaten" ist um sicher am Venice Beach die Bodybuildung Karriere weiter zu verfolgen. Nicht persönlich nehmen, ich kenne Dich ja nicht. Aber gegen meine Phantasie kann ich nix machen

Ein Tipp von mir: Geh gediegen Uralaub machen und lass alles ganz ruhig angehen. Wenn Du Glück hast, dann steht das Bike nach dem USA Trip auf der Matte und Du kannst direkt starten. Dann kümmerst Dich erstmal ums Setup, fährst mal ein paar km die Gabel, Bremsen und Dämpfer ein und entscheidest dann ob man tatsächlich mehr braucht. 

So, und nun in die nächste Runde mit Termine raten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (27. August 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, ich empfinde Deine persönliche Meinung als "zu geil"
> 
> "Zu geil" einfach deswegen, weil ich mir so langsam ein "zu geiles" Bild von Dir vor meinem inneren Auge gemacht habe. Ich stelle mir das "zu geil" vor, wenn ein kleiner dicker Bodybuilder mit viel Geld und wenig Ahnung bei cube direkt anruft um sein Bike "als erster in Deutschland" auf der Matte stehen zu haben. Ich stelle es mir auch "zu geil" vor, wenn er dann auch bei "dem größten" Cube Händler anruft und mit Stornierung droht. Ich stelle mir auch vor, wie man sich ohne Ahnung und ohne mal auf nem richtigen Bike gesessen zu haben gleich über Naben Gedanken machen kann und gleichzeitig ne Fox 40 oder ne Boxxer ans Rad bauen will. Das alles dann schön mit dem "iPhone" vor der Eisdiele fotographiert und dann in den Keller gestellt, weil man ja für "4 Wochen in den Staaten" ist um sicher am Venice Beach die Bodybuildung Karriere weiter zu verfolgen. Nicht persönlich nehmen, ich kenne Dich ja nicht. Aber gegen meine Phantasie kann ich nix machen
> ...




Zu GEIL!!!! Danke whigger!

zum Thema: Können wir evtl mal wieder zurück zum eigentlich Thema dem Bike an sich kommen? Wen interessierts, ob hier irgendwer sein Bike dringend bis Dienstag haben muss/will?? Ist mir doch egal. Ich will Fotos, Fahrberichte (wenns denn soweit ist), technische Details etc hier lesen und nicht den ganzen ***** der letzten Seiten.
Hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu drastisch ausgedrückt. Aber ich denke viele wissen, was ich meine.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. August 2010)

Fahrbericht findest du ein paar Seiten vorher vom freeride Festival.
Das Bike lässt sich sehr spielerisch bewegen.
Man fühlt sich einfach wohl.

Laufruhig ist es und der Hinterbau sehr schluckfreudig.


----------



## tobi-trial (27. August 2010)

kommt der Hanzz jetzt mit der neuen Fox-Gabel? weil in der Freeride war sie verbaut gewesen. oder bleib da die Coil Air drin?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2010)

Eine Coil Air kommt mal sicher nicht rein, weils das nicht gibt. Und jaaaaaa, es kommt eine Fox rein!


----------



## es geht auch an (27. August 2010)

....wer ein hanzz 18" in the saint zum uvp sucht kann mir gerne ne pm schreiben....
ist bereits ausgeliefert und sollte montag/ dienstag eintreffen.... 
artikelstandort: bayern


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. August 2010)

Zur uvp
Wer zahlt die denn ?


----------



## es geht auch an (27. August 2010)

....kannst ja auch gern etwas mehr dafür bieten.....hätt ich nix dagegen


----------



## Mircwidu (27. August 2010)

Wenn du schon eins hast dann bitte mal Bilder Posten.
Wieso willst es verkaufen?


----------



## Themeankitty (27. August 2010)

Er schreibt doch dass es Montag bzw. Dienstag eintreffen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Zur uvp
> Wer zahlt die denn ?



Du hast aber schon mitgekriegt, dass es keine 6000 kostet, oder?


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. August 2010)

Ja klar, das Saint kostet 3600,- 
Aber da kann doch jeder zu seinem HDV gehen und bekommt es sogar da günstiger 

Mfg


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2010)

Klar, aber wenn mans unbedingt gleich haben will?

btw: Ich krieg auch 10%, weils nicht innerhalb von einer Woche oder so da ist. Ich bin damit glücklich .


----------



## es geht auch an (27. August 2010)

schön das die anderen für einen mitdenken........DANKE @ themankitty und Müs Lee


uvp ist 3599.-euro für die the saint austattung.
bike steht ab kommenden montag/dienstag zum verkauf.bilder dann auf anfrage....
wenns einer haben will, einfach ne pm....
wenn nicht, bitte keine pm !


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. August 2010)

UVP ist 3599.


----------



## es geht auch an (27. August 2010)

ups...wie gesagt...danke fürs mitdenken 
habs geändert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (28. August 2010)

Mach auf jeden Fall viiiiieeele Bilder und ein kurzer Fahrbericht wäre auch erwünscht .


----------



## Musicman (28. August 2010)

Bilder? Hier: 

http://www.bikenet.cz/clanky/cube-hanzz-2011


----------



## laultima83 (28. August 2010)

wat sind denn da für 1000 schweissnäte


----------



## Bymike (28. August 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> ....wer ein hanzz 18" in the saint zum uvp sucht kann mir gerne ne pm schreiben....
> ist bereits ausgeliefert und sollte montag/ dienstag eintreffen....
> artikelstandort: bayern



Kann sich ja nur um ein falsches Angebot handeln, weil Flairco sein Bike nämlich als erstes bekommt!!!



sorry...


----------



## Flairco (28. August 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Kann sich ja nur um ein falsches Angebot handeln, weil Flairco sein Bike nämlich als erstes bekommt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry...



Dein (lass es mich so ausdrücken) *räsuper* """witz""" hat bei mir seine Wirkung leider verfehlt ;-) Ein müdes Mitleidslächeln kannst du von mir haben, doch das ist es nicht mal wert ;-) 

... Sorry  (depp)

ich kann auch nur sagen, was mir der shopfuzzi da sagt!!! Richte dich an den, wenn du """witze""" oder Beschwerden hast ;-)


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. August 2010)

Ach, jetzt lass dich doch nicht so ärgern .


----------



## mtb_matthias (29. August 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> wat sind denn da für 1000 schweissnäte



Ich vermute dass die Cubens da über das Sattelrohr am unteren Ende noch einen Art "Socken" aus Alu drüber ziehen und den aufwendig mit dem Sattelrohr verschweißen. Offensichtlich haben sie Angst dass die Sattelrohr - Unterrohr Verschweißung alleine nicht hält.

Geht jemand auf die Eurobike und kann die Cubens fragen was das soll?


----------



## BenWilda (29. August 2010)

Der macht einen Wind, alter hattest Du vorher vieleicht ein Damenrad bevor etwas von einem Cube Hanzz gelesen hast in deiner bravo?!


----------



## Flairco (29. August 2010)

BenWilda schrieb:


> Der macht einen Wind, alter hattest Du vorher vieleicht ein Damenrad bevor etwas von einem Cube Hanzz gelesen hast in deiner bravo?!



Also wenn du mich meinst (owohl ich keine ahnung habe was du eigentlich meinst), ich hatte damals n scott voltage 

aber für mich hat sich das hier eh erledigt. 
wenn ich das ding habe gebe ich kurz bescheid und fertig, gibt dann genügend andere die es auch haben und sich damit besser auskennen und euch besser beschreiben was ihr wissen wollt. 

deswegen macht es gut jungs! wenns da ist gebe ich euch wie gesagt kurz bescheid! 

Danke soweit für eure hilfe!

vielleicht sieht man sich ja =)


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. August 2010)

Ach, lass die Deppen einfach reden. Ignorieren und weiterleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (30. August 2010)

jop mal wieder ein sinnloses kommentar und wieder sooo unnötig


----------



## Flairco (30. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ach, lass die Deppen einfach reden. Ignorieren und weiterleben.



Danke für dein Verständis


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. August 2010)

Sein Kommentar war bestimmt nicht auf dich bezogen. Und selbst wenn: Ignorieren und weiterleben .

btw: Kannst du mir die Bilder dann auch schicken?


----------



## Flairco (30. August 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sein Kommentar war bestimmt nicht auf dich bezogen. Und selbst wenn: Ignorieren und weiterleben .
> 
> btw: Kannst du mir die Bilder dann auch schicken?



Ja selbstverständlich, mache ich gerne! 

Ja hast ja Recht, auf manche Kommentare gehe ich garnicht ein, wie z. b. von diesem Whigger (oder keien Ahnung) typen und der eins darunter, weil die einfach nur lächerlich sind...! Frage mich wie man über jemanden so frech urteilen kann und sich lustig machen ohne ein bisschen Ahnung zu haben wer denn am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt. Da vergeht mir echt die Lust hier überhaupt noch was zu fragen oder zu sagen.

Ich will hier nur meine Meinung weitergeben ) 

Genauso wie die Aufregung über OT Beiträge... mein Gott, die Welt dreht sich weiter. So schlimm ist das nicht, einfach mal locker bleiben! Ihr werdet mich auch nicht davon abhalten. Ausser der Chef (oder einer seiner Helfer) meldet sich und sagt das es jetzt gut ist =) Sonst hat mir hier niemand was zu sagen, was ich zu tun oder zu lassen habe
Möchte wissen, wer sich das von Anfang bis Ende jeden einzelnen Post durchliest. Solange das Bike nicht draussen ist wird hier eh nicht viel zu berichten sein. Sobald es draussen ist, kann man schon wesentlich fachlicher ans Werk gehen und da gibt es dann keine OTs mehr (oder mindestens ein paar weniger ). 

Egal, was soll´s

Naja ich will ja nicht ausfallend werden, deswegen lassen wir es einfach bleiben ;-)

Ab jetzt schreibe ich nur noch übers Bike und sonst über nichts.


----------



## whigger (31. August 2010)

Gibt's schon News? Fotos? Stornos?


----------



## Bymike (31. August 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass es keine News gibt, denn das erste was ich jetzt machen würde, wäre mit nem breiten Grinsen biken zu gehn.

Ich freue mich auch schon drauf, die Kiste probezufahren!


----------



## Flairco (31. August 2010)

Mein Shop hats schon, morgen hole ich es ab! Kann morgen gleich Bilder reinstellen. 

ein wenig geduld noch bitte =))


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. August 2010)

Geduld? Wo soll ich die denn hernehmen?????? AAAAAARGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Mircwidu (31. August 2010)

kannst du wenn du dein Hanzz abholst mal nach dem Preis des Framekit fragen.
Wär super.
Freu mich schon auf bilder der aktuellen Version. Auch um undlich mal zu wissen welche Farbe es nun bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (31. August 2010)

Es wird nur eine Version geben, und zwar die schwarz/graue mit blauem Link und Ausfallenden, zu sehen auf den Bildern hier im Thread.


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2010)

Ab Morgen ist es auch auf der Cube Website zu sehen.


----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/hanzz/

schick


----------



## whigger (1. September 2010)

Nicht schlecht, aber das angegebene Gewicht kann wohl eher nicht stimmen.... 16,5kg wären da realistischer!


----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

denk ich auch, sonst währs ja leichter als mein fritzz


----------



## laultima83 (1. September 2010)

wenn es von haus aus jetzt noch ne hammerschmidt dran hÃ¤tte wÃ¤re es perfekt 

und der offizielle preis ??? 3699â¬ bleibt es dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. September 2010)

Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere . Ausserdem sinds 3599.


----------



## Flairco (1. September 2010)

Hey Leute! 

Sitze am Bahnhof Richtung home mit meinem neuen Gefährten dem Hanzz!

Es ist wirklich göttlich auf dem Teil seine runden zu drehen! Ich musste durchgehend grinsen )

Wenn ich daheim bin, stell ich die Fotos rein, mitm Handy ist das nur nervig und dauert zu lange! 

glückliche Grüße!


----------



## laultima83 (1. September 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Sitze am Bahnhof Richtung home mit meinem neuen Gefährten dem Hanzz!
> 
> ...




ja ja mach und ruhig neidisch


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. September 2010)

Boah, du Sau -.-

Wie es scheint, hat sich ganz schön was an der Ausstattung der günstigeren Version geändert. SLX-Trigger und XT-Schaltwerk statt X9 (), den neuen Vanilla RC anstatt DHX 4, und nur 14.5kg xD.


----------



## Flairco (1. September 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> ja ja mach und ruhig neidisch



Ach, ich will nur meine Freude mit euch teilen und die ist wirklich riesig ) Freu mich schon, wenn ich in Nürnberg bin, da hab ich erstmal ne Stunde Aufenthalt, kann ich mir ein wenig die Stadt anschauen und rumfetzen ^^ 

Leider gibt es ja da keine trails aber ne runde urban kann auch nicht schaden 

Bis später!


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. September 2010)

Bleib wo du bist, ich komme!


----------



## whigger (1. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Boah, du Sau -.-
> 
> Wie es scheint, hat sich ganz schön was an der Ausstattung der günstigeren Version geändert. SLX-Trigger und XT-Schaltwerk statt X9 (), den neuen Vanilla RC anstatt DHX 4, und nur 14.5kg xD.



Ja, wenn das mal nicht ein Rückschritt ist! Ich traue der Gabel mangels Druckstufeneinstellung nicht über den Weg... Mit Coil Dämpfern habe ich leider noch keine Erfahrung gemacht. 

Ich denke die 14,5kg kann man echt knicken, denn mein Torque bringt mit fast identischem Aufbau, nur mit 160mm Van und sogar DHX5.0 Air, gute 16,2kg auf die Waage. 16,5kg ohne Pedale werden für das Hanzz also eher realsistisch sein!


----------



## Mircwidu (1. September 2010)

so nun mal gebündelt die Infos von der Cube seite.
hier gibts Bilder: http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/hanzz/

Hanzz SL also das Teure für 3599:

HPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform FR Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System
Fox 36 FLOAT RC2 FIT 180mm, 20mm through axle
FOX DHX RC4 216mm length
FSA Orbit Extreme Pro 1,5
Syntace Superforce
Syntace Vector Downhill Lowrider
CUBE Fritzz Screw-On-Grip
Shimano SAINT RD-M810 Shadow
Shimano SLX FD-M665, Top Swing, 34.9mm, 9-speed
Shimano SAINT SL-M810 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed
Shimano SAINT BR-M810 (203/180mm)
Shimano SAINT FC-M810 Hollowtech II 36x22Z, 170mm, Rockguard, integrated BB,
Shimano Deore XT CS-M770 11-32T, 9-speed
Shimano CH-HG93 108 links, 9S.
Equalizer 31
Sunringlé Flea 20mm
Sunringlé Flea X12mm
DT Swiss Competition 2.0-1.8-2.0 black
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5
Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
Schwalbe MTB SV13
Schwalbe 22-559
none
SDG Patriot Kevlar Beam
SDQ Micro 2014
Scape Varioclose 34.9mm
Neoprene Chainstayprotection
14,5 kg


Hannz Pro also das günstige 2599

HPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform FR Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System
Fox 36 VANILLA OB R 180mm, 20mm through axle
FOX VANILLA RC 216mm length
FSA Orbit Extreme Pro 1,5
Syntace Superforce
Syntace Vector Downhill Lowrider
CUBE Fritzz Screw-On-Grip
Shimano Deore XT RD-M772 Shad. 9S.
Shimano SLX FD-M665, Top Swing, 34.9mm, 9S.
Shimano SLX SL-M660 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed
Formula THE ONE FR hydr. Discbrake(203/180)
Raceface Respond 24x36, 170mm, Rockguard, integrated BB
Shimano CS-HG50 11-32T, 9-speed
Shimano CN-HG53 108 links
Equalizer 31
Formula 20mm
Formula X12
DT Swiss Competition 2.0-1.8-2.0 black
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5
Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
Schwalbe MTB SV13
Schwalbe 22-559
none
SDG Patriot Kevlar Beam
SDQ Micro 2014
Scape Varioclose 34.9mm
Neoprene Chainstayprotection
14,5 kg

Habenwill Faktor mal wieder gestiegen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. September 2010)

Naja, wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, für den Preis eine komplette X9 zu erhalten. Der Vanilla RC dürfte allerdings nicht schlechter sein als der DHX 4, solange man den Druck im Piggyback selber einstellen kann.

Die Vanilla R ist mMn sogar einer RC2 vorzuziehen, da erstere keinen übertrieben harten Bottom Out besitzt! Und wenn die Druckstufe nicht passt, nimmt man dünneres Öl und dreht den Rebound etwas zu, fertig.

Ädit: Toll, beim Van RC kann man den Druck natürlich NICHT einstellen . Gebastel ist angesagt...


----------



## Bruch-Pilot (1. September 2010)

ich hab mir die günstige variante bestellt. bin echt gespannte wie die "kleinen" komponenten miteinander funktionieren...
denke aber der fahrspaß wird trotzdem gewaltig sein :-D

aber mein händler meinte, dass meins wohl erst mitte Sep kommt :-(

ich sitz hier wie auf hummeln und träum nur noch von kilometerlangen trails ;-)
das is echt grausam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDerWo (1. September 2010)

Kann jemand was zur Ausstattung der günstigeren Variante erzählen. Ich meine damit nicht die SLX-Schalthebel bzw. den -Umwerfer oder auch nicht die Bremsen. Mich würden hauptsächlich eure persönlichen Erfahrungen zum Dämpfer und der Gabel interessieren. Pro/Contra, evtl. auch Vergleiche mit anderen Gabeln (Totem?). Vielleicht hätte ich die Möglichkeit diese beiden Parts gegen Aufpreis gleich zu tauschen. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen.

Einsatzgebiet: Bikepark (Leogang, Wagrain, etc.), Downhill (z.B. Bozen)
Fahrkönnen: Komme eigentlich aus der All-Mountain-Szene, also mehr Bergauf. War aber heuer schon ein paar mal in den o.g. Gebieten und will dies intensivieren. Also kein Anfänger mehr aber ausbaufähig.

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich Dankbar!


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. September 2010)

Der Van RC ist ganz neu, dürfte sich aber gleich fahren wie der Van R und somit auch wie die DHX-Reihe. Leider hat der kein Ventil am AGB, ich werde allerdings versuchen, diesen Zustand zu beheben! Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Propedal im RC verschwindet. Im R war das nicht ausschaltbar, was der Sensibilität schadet. Den Dämpfer würde ich gegen einen Vivid 5.1 tauschen, da fallen keine großen Kosten an. Die Gabel sollte keine Probleme bereiten, manchen (mir) dürfte sie aufgrund der Druckstufenvoreinstellung zu unsensibel sein. Das könnte man mit einem Umbau auf eine RC2-Kartusche beheben, allerdings hat man dann wieder das Problem mit dem übertrieben eingestellten Bottom Out. Ausserdem sind die Kartuschen bis dato noch nicht einzeln verfügbar.


Ah, der RC hat Lowspeedcompression, ergo dürfte kein PP dran sein!


----------



## Themeankitty (1. September 2010)

Flairco hat erzählt, dass er gleich die Bilder hier reinstellt.
NIX WARS !!!!
Hoffentlich macht es das Morgen.

P.S Dass soll nicht ärgerlich rüberkommen


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. September 2010)

Der kommt wohl gar nicht mehr vom Rad. Mir würds ähnlich ergehen. Ausserdem ist heute noch nicht vorbei, 33 Minuten hat er noch.

Ich will auch .


----------



## Themeankitty (1. September 2010)

Ja, ich hab nichts gesagt.


----------



## Themeankitty (1. September 2010)

Flairco macht heute wahrscheinlich night-downhilling.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. September 2010)

Um 20:45 war er zuletzt online. Genug Zeit, um Bilder hochzuladen und uns zu präsentieren hätte er ja gehabt. Selbst wenns nur Handybilder gewesen wären, hätte ich mich damit zufriedengegeben.

Oder er war so von der Kiste begeistert, dass er den Anschlusszug verpasste .


----------



## Themeankitty (2. September 2010)

Letzteres!


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. September 2010)

Vorbei ist die Frist, wo sind die Bilder??????

Auf Frist folgt Frust .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (2. September 2010)

Hoffentlich morgen !


----------



## laultima83 (2. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Vorbei ist die Frist, wo sind die Bilder??????
> 
> Auf Frist folgt Frust .



haha biste schon etwas nervös ^^ der ist so glücklich das er an nix anderes mehr denkt


----------



## Flairco (2. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Um 20:45 war er zuletzt online. Genug Zeit, um Bilder hochzuladen und uns zu präsentieren hätte er ja gehabt. Selbst wenns nur Handybilder gewesen wären, hätte ich mich damit zufriedengegeben.
> 
> Oder er war so von der Kiste begeistert, dass er den Anschlusszug verpasste .



So ist es wirklich 

Sorry Jungs, ich hatte viel zu lernen noch gestern (weil ich gehe studiumsmäßig in die USA und nicht um auf venice beach rum zu eiern  ) und da heisst es, es muss noch einiges erledigt werden!! (naja muss zugeben, war aber bis 23:30 Unterwegs P) 

Ich entschuldige mich! 

Online, war höchstens mein kleiner Bruder, sobald der Laptop geöffnet wird, logt der sich automatisch hier ein. 

Ich mach jetzt gleich die Bilder (sorry ist leider schon dreckig geworden) und dann stelle ich sie mal gleich rein! 

grüße


----------



## Mircwidu (2. September 2010)

hier eins von der Eurobike. Hat ein kumpel gemacht




sabber


----------



## nullstein (2. September 2010)

Steiler Hobel


----------



## Flairco (2. September 2010)

Sorry nochmal, das Ding begeistert aber, dass kann man sich nicht vorstellen, heute bin ich auch schon 4 Stunden gefahren 

http://yfrog.com/5iimg0481ftj

http://yfrog.com/n5img0480xj

http://yfrog.com/msimg0482ipj

http://yfrog.com/msimg0484mj

http://yfrog.com/mwimg0485bj

http://yfrog.com/mrimg0486ej

http://yfrog.com/jtimg0487kkj

http://yfrog.com/i3img0488ej

http://yfrog.com/0iimg0489zj

http://yfrog.com/7eimg0490oj

http://yfrog.com/9fimg0491ij

http://yfrog.com/2iimg0492dj

http://yfrog.com/9gimg0493ufj

http://yfrog.com/ccimg0494asj

http://yfrog.com/11img0496xj


Sorry, leider ging nicht jedes Foto... drei wären es noch (die aber nicht schlecht aussehen ^^) Probiere es die noch hoch zu bekommen

grüße

edit: weiss nicht, warum er die Links nicht automatisch umwandelt! Hochland hat nicht funktioniert, selbst bei geändertem Dateianhang. Weiss nicht was da los ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (2. September 2010)

Warum lädst du die Bilder nicht einfach in dein Album hoch?


----------



## sepalot (2. September 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> hier eins von der Eurobike. Hat ein kumpel gemacht
> 
> 
> sabber


 
auf den Frank ist halt verlass  

Hab ich mir vorhin in facebook bei meiner Pause am Ochsenkopf angesehen und hab mir vorgestellt, wie es jetzt mitm Hanzz währe weiter zu fahren


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. September 2010)

Boah, ich will meins auch endlich . Sehr geil schauts aus! Allerdings gehört die Bremsleitung am VR gekürzt!

Sag, ist es denn nun ein 1 1/8" Vorbau oder 1.5"?


----------



## Mircwidu (2. September 2010)

also auf den Bildern schaut es zu 95% nach 1 1/8 Zoll aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2010)

Der Vorbau ist zu 100% 1 1/8.

G.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. September 2010)

Subber .


----------



## homerkills (2. September 2010)

ich frage mich wie lange es wohl braucht um diesen umwerfer-halter-stöpsel mit dreck und trailresten zu füllen 

ansonsten....dickes ding


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. September 2010)

Bei Schmuddelwetter reichen sicher 5 Minuten .


----------



## homerkills (2. September 2010)

ist also ein variables rahmen-gewichts-konzept ...


----------



## Flairco (2. September 2010)

Hey Leute, 

ich will euch nicht (sprichwörtlich) "honig ums maul schmieren" aber es ist genial. War heute im bikepark, da konnte ich mir die gabel auch besser einstellen, muss zugeben, ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus wie ihr, aber für mich passt es soweit optimal wie die gabel reagiert.

Beim Dämpfer da muss ich sagen, schaut die Sache noch etwas anders aus, der ist noch nicht so optimal eingestellt bzw. zumindest nicht so, dass ich sagen würde "es passt" 

Wie schon mal erwähnt wohne ich sozusagen "einmal schieben" vom Geisskopf entfernt. Da geht das super hin mit dem einstellen, trotzdem, der dämpfer will noch nicht so ganz wie ich es will. 

Habe mir die Fotos nochmal angeschaut und muss sagen, es schaut schon unter aller sau aus, wenn ihr wollt, kann ich noch fotos reinstellen wenn es sauber ist. 

Es schaut wirklich top aus!! Als ich gestern geschlagene fünf stunden zug fahren musste habe ich es die ganze zeit anschauen müssen...  
Da gefällt es einem gleich mal mit dem zug zu fahren. 

Zum fahrverhalten. Es fährt sich wirklich top. Hatte früher n BigHit 2007 (das hatte ich mal von nem kumpel zum spaß abgekauft, doch kurze zeit später hörte ich auf zu fahren). Das war schon mal nicht schlecht zum fahren, doch das hier, übertrifft es um längen. Um welten wenn man so will 

Nein im ernst, es macht wahnsinnigen spaß damit zu fahren. Bin heute wie schon gesagt direkt nach dem aufstehen aufs bike und bin einfach nur vier stunden durch die gegend gefahren  Mir schmerzt direkt der hintern (der sattel ist wirklich nicht der bequemste, das wäre dass einzige was ich zu bemängeln hätte) 

Zu der sache mit dem bremskabel, dachte ich mir auch, als es mir aufgefallen ist. Muss aber dazu sagen (vollkommen nüchtern) es stört absolut nicht beim fahren (irgendwie logisch). Auf dem eurobike bild ist die Bremsleitung auch so lang also keine Ahnung, wird schon sein sinn haben. 

Joa, im großen und ganzen, bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Ich bin wirklich super froh so ein bike erwischt zu haben (war jetzt sogar nochmal fahren währenddessen ich den text hier geschrieben habe  )
Gerade ein paar drops gemacht hier (ca. 1,80 also so wie ich) und das ding funktioniert wunderbar, wirklich hammer mäßig (für euch warscheinlich wohl das mindeste, für mich schon das höchste im moment . (naja der dämpfer wie gesagt dem fehlt noch der letzte schliff in meinen augen die low speed druckstufe muss noch genauer eingestellt werden  )

Sorry für den langen text, eine runde dreh ich jetzt noch ^^

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samwise (2. September 2010)

Darf man fragen was du für ne Größe beim Rad hast, kommt irgendwie so klein rüber auf den Fotos. Danke


----------



## Flairco (2. September 2010)

Samwise schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was du für ne Größe beim Rad hast, kommt irgendwie so klein rüber auf den Fotos. Danke



Größe L. Für 1,82 finde ich es wunderbar


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. September 2010)

Hmmm, ich bin auch 1.82 bei 81cm Schrittlänge und habe M genommen. Das Oberrohr soll ja ein wenig länger sein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. September 2010)

Aha, das Hanzz SL kostet also doch 3699â¬ und nicht wie von mir angenommen 3599â¬. Dabei fiel diese Summe doch ein paar mal in diesem Thread .

http://www.bike-point.at/fileadmin/bilder/Preislisten/Cube/cube_2011.pdf


----------



## laultima83 (4. September 2010)

NNAA habe ich doch gesagt


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. September 2010)

Ja, tut mich sorry .


----------



## laultima83 (4. September 2010)

Wann kommt dein Bike ? Wie war der Liefertermin ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. September 2010)

Anfang dieses Monats soll es sein. Am Montag ist mein Händler von der EB zurück, dann geh ich dem ein paar Löcher in den Bauch fragen .

Mal eine Frage: Welche Kefü ist überhaupt montiert?


----------



## DerDerWo (5. September 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

lt. _Toxoholics _ist der _Fox Van RC_, der im PRO verbaut sein soll, nur im Aftermarket zu haben. Normalerweise ist der _Fox Van R _Standard. Hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff94 (5. September 2010)

Hi,
habe jetzt den kompletten Fred durchgelesen und mir sind schon viele Sachen klarer geworden.
Wollte aber noch wissen ob man mit dem Hanzz auch einigermaßen gut bergauf fahren kann???

Grüße Stefan


----------



## SRX-Prinz (5. September 2010)

Hier noch mal das Gerät auf der Messe am Freitag , ich bin schon ganz ....


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. September 2010)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> lt. _Toxoholics _ist der _Fox Van RC_, der im PRO verbaut sein soll, nur im Aftermarket zu haben. Normalerweise ist der _Fox Van R _Standard. Hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Weiß jemand mehr?



Ich habe Cube mal dazu angeschrieben. Mal sehen, wann und was sie zurückschreiben.

Edit: Mir fällt grade ein, dass das 2011er Trek Scratch Coil 8 ebenfalls einen Van RC hat! Ergo läuft bei beiden Herstellern was schief oder Toxo ist falsch informiert!


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. September 2010)

Die Antwort von Cube:



> Sehr geehrter Müs Lee,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha. Saftladen. Wenn eine Variable (Gewicht) nicht stimmt, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass auch eine andere falsch sein könnte. Naja, trotzdem dürfte kein Van R, sondern ein RC drin sein (hoffentlich).


----------



## SRX-Prinz (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

kann mal jemand den Sattelstützendurchmesser messen wg. Kindshock .

SRX-Prinz


----------



## littledevil (7. September 2010)

31,6mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (8. September 2010)

Sö, der Liefertermin hat sich bei mir auf Ende September/Anfang Oktober verschoben. Super .


----------



## laultima83 (8. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sö, der Liefertermin hat sich bei mir auf Ende September/Anfang Oktober verschoben. Super .




Na ob du es dieses Jahr noch bekommst  ich wünsche es dir


----------



## kauzization (9. September 2010)

hänzzchen klein ging allein ....


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. September 2010)

@littledevil : Danke für die Info 

@kauzization : was willst du uns sagen ?


----------



## robbebiker (10. September 2010)

Hallo erst mal, kann man mit dem Hanzz auch touren Fahren hat da jemand erfahrung wenn man z.B eine verstellbare sattelstütze verbaut ??


----------



## laultima83 (10. September 2010)

na da wirst du wohl nicht so viele antworten bekommen oder annahmen weil das bike ja noch nicht lange auf dem markt ist.


----------



## morph027 (10. September 2010)

Ich saß zumindest schon drauf und fand's nicht sehr tourenkompatibel. Is klar, is ja auch ein Freerider 

Man sitzt schon verdammt hinten und tief im Bike. Für mal 20km zum Spot rollern mit ausgezogener Stütze dürfte es schon gehen, aber richtig touren möchte ich damit nicht. Will ja das Hänzzchen auch nicht


----------



## SRX-Prinz (11. September 2010)

Mit 20 Km wäre ich auch voll zufrieden  ich kann ja in den Wald spucken von meiner Haustür aus. Das mit dem Touren kommt halt immer auch darauf an mit wem du unterwegs bist. Hobbyracer mir Rasierten Beinen oder alle mit 160-180 mm Fw ohne streß beim Bergauffahren.
Zur Sattelstütze : in die habe ich mich seid März im Fritzz verliebt , es macht einfach Spaß und ob es am Noch nicht vorhandenem Hanzz Sinn macht muß jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Mircwidu (11. September 2010)

gebe da srx Prinz recht. Mein fritzz ist mit knapp 17kg auch nicht das leichteste Trotzdem gehen Touren. Bergauf halt schön entspannt. Unterschätze da das hanzz mal nicht.
Es könnte höchstens an den nicht vorhandenen Körnern in den Beinen liegen


----------



## morph027 (11. September 2010)

Ne, wollte ich auch nicht gänzlich abwerten. Aber Touren sind für mich schon längere Dinger ab 40km aufwärts. Das will ich mit nem Hanzz nicht unbedingt machen. Ein Fritzz liegt nicht ganz so tief. Ich sags mal so, mit nem Hanzz touren ist wie mit nem CC-Hardtail freeriden....geht schon irgendwie, aber Spass ist anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (12. September 2010)

hat schon irgendjemand ein Bild vom Hanzz pro?

welche Pedalen würdet ihr nehmen?

LG


----------



## Mircwidu (12. September 2010)

Also ich würde Flatpedale verbauen. Welche ist dir Überlassen oder was du ausgeben willst.
Gute Pedale sind z.B.: NC-17 Sudpin 3 oder Superstare Components usw.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. September 2010)

Bilder vom Pro gibts noch keine, wie es aussieht.

@ Pedale: NS Aerial, Answer Rove FR, Syncros Meathook.


----------



## Chucknorman (12. September 2010)

hey,
wieviel FW hat das Hanzz jetzt eigentlich? Auf der Cube Seite wird es mit 200mm vollaktivem FW angepriesen. Gibts von Cube aus Freigabe zum Einbau ainer DC Gabel?


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. September 2010)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> hey,
> wieviel FW hat das Hanzz jetzt eigentlich? Auf der Cube Seite wird es mit 200mm vollaktivem FW angepriesen. Gibts von Cube aus Freigabe zum Einbau ainer DC Gabel?





			
				cube-bikes.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Einbau von einer Federgabel mit mehr Federweg erlischt die Garantie. Die Fahrrad - Geometrie verändert sich im negativen Sinne, was zu einem anderen Fahrverhalten führt und den Rahmen nachhaltig schädigen kann.
> Auch dürfen in Cube Bikes keine Doppelbrückenfedergabeln eingebaut werden.



Allerdings würd ich nochmal nachfragen, vll haben sie es ja nur noch nicht geändert in den FAQs, falls es geht.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## pr0phet (13. September 2010)

so, ich reihe mich jetzt auch mal bei den wartenden ein... bestellt ist ein hanzz pro in 18" (sollte passen bei 178cm) als liefertermin wurde mir anfang okt genannt, ich hoffe dabei bleibts auch...


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. September 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Welche Kettenführung ist denn nun verbaut? Nirgends findet man eine Angabe dazu!!!

btw: Endlich hat man das Gewicht auf der HP korrigiert, nun liegts bei 16.5. Das dürfte gut hinkommen. Ausserdem steht in der Tabelle rechts "Rear Travel: 190mm", das dürften dann die im Vorfeld angekündigten 188mm sein. Unverständlich, warum Cube dann oben dick und fett 200mm hinschreibt .


----------



## littledevil (14. September 2010)

Mrp lrp


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. September 2010)

Ah, vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (14. September 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Also ich würde Flatpedale verbauen. Welche ist dir Überlassen oder was du ausgeben willst.
> Gute Pedale sind z.B.: NC-17 Sudpin 3 oder Superstare Components usw.



Komisch...
Ich würde Klicks fahren...
Crankbrothers Mallet, zum beispiel...

Die Frage lässt sich wohl so NIE beantworten...
Frag 5 Leute und du bekommst 8 Antworten


----------



## tobi-trial (19. September 2010)

Ich hab jetzt die Syncos Meathook

thx


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. September 2010)

Sind supergute Pedale, leider ein wenig dick. Das wird allerdings durch den tollen Grip kompensiert .


----------



## Stoffel.S (21. September 2010)

Hallo.

Ich möchte mir auch das HANZZ bestellen. Ich bin mir nurnoch total unsicher bei der Größe. Ich bin 1,75m. Normalerweise würde ich sagen M ist ok. Aber da das ding ist ja doch ein bischen lang, da würde S vieleicht besser passen. Am liebsten würde ich probesitzen aber...... hahaaa wer hat sowas im Schaufenster. Ich komme aus Aachen und habe nach 2 Tagen Telefonieren aufgegeben einen Händler zu suchen der es schon hat. Habe auch bei CUBE angerufen da hat man mich auf irgendeinen Händler ...PLZ 7 oder 8 verwiesen. 

Was sagt ihr???

S oder M


----------



## sepalot (21. September 2010)

ich bin genau so groß und hab das hanzz in M gefahren - hat super gepasst


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2010)

War eben wieder auf einem gesessen und kann nicht bestätigen das sie lang bauen.
Eher normal. Bin zwar 190cm groß, aber der größte Rahmen war gerade noch passend für mich.
Also kleiner und es wäre wirklich nur noch für bergab....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (21. September 2010)

also ich hab mit 180 ein L in Saalbach gefahren.
Das hat Super gepasst. Lang ist es wirklich nciht.

Ich würde Sagen M


----------



## littledevil (22. September 2010)

Bald auch bei der Hanzz Fraktion? 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> War eben wieder auf einem gesessen und kann nicht bestätigen das sie lang bauen.
> Eher normal. Bin zwar 190cm groß, aber der größte Rahmen war gerade noch passend für mich.
> Also kleiner und es wäre wirklich nur noch für bergab....
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Bald auch bei der Hanzz Fraktion?



Nein, der Andy und der Peter haben ihres......endlich bekommen.
Hab doch gleich mal 2 Scheuerschwachstellen endeckt

G.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. September 2010)

Zitat :Hab doch gleich mal 2 Scheuerschwachstellen endeckt

Oh und kann man sie leicht beheben ?
Sind die Jungs zufrieden und welches Model haben die ?
Ich bin schon ganz rollig hoffe es kommt bald ( Pro in L bei 1.90m mit 90er Schritt )


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Zitat :Hab doch gleich mal 2 Scheuerschwachstellen endeckt
> 
> Oh und kann man sie leicht beheben ?
> Sind die Jungs zufrieden und welches Model haben die ?
> Ich bin schon ganz rollig hoffe es kommt bald ( Pro in L bei 1.90m mit 90er Schritt )



Das Teure mit der komischen Luftfox

Sind klassische Scheurstellen und leicht zu beheben.
Also Schalt und Bremsseil das unter dem Dämpferhebel durchläuft.
Muß halt ein Stück Filz, Carbonfolie oder sonstwas reibfestes dran.
Und am Sitzrohr. Aber da reicht normale Folie.
Also alles im grünen Bereich

G.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. September 2010)

Warum im Großen eine AIR drin ist is mir auch ein Rätsel .
Das mir denn Scheuerstellen geht ja noch .


----------



## Stoffel.S (22. September 2010)

!!! IN 4 WOCHEN IST WEIHNACHTEN !!!


Habe grade mein HANZZ SL bestellt. Dank Vitamin B beim Händler für 3300


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2010)

Prozente kriegt doch eh jeder, weil die Lieferung so lange dauert.


----------



## laultima83 (22. September 2010)

Ich hoffe mal das meins auch bald da ist  ist aber kein Hanzz......kommt bestimmt vor Müs Lee seinem


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2010)

Sei dir nicht zu sicher, immerhin ists Votec . Aber gut, ich darf eigentlich auch nicht zu vorlaut sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (22. September 2010)

Ja ich weiss das warten macht mich noch wahnsinnig aber du kennst das ja auch nur zu gut ;D aber ich bin davon noch überzeugt das meins vorher kommt


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2010)

Mal sehen . Am Freitag werde ich noch mal beim Händler reinschneien und nachhaken. All zu optimistisch bin ich aber nicht. Wann soll deins denn kommen?


----------



## laultima83 (22. September 2010)

Laut letzter aussage mitte nächste woche dann sind zumindestens die 3 wochen um^^ aber sicher bin ich mir da auch nichtl.....aber ich hoffe es sehr. deine frist ist doch bestimmt abgelaufen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2010)

Nee, die wurde auf Ende September/Anfang Oktober verschoben .


----------



## pr0phet (22. September 2010)

Hat eigentlich ausser mir noch jemand ein Hanzz Pro bestellt? zu mir hies es das die anfang okt. ausgeliefert werden sollen, weis da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2010)

Jo, ich habe auch ein Pro bestellt. Das SL ist mir leider zu teuer...


----------



## pr0phet (22. September 2010)

ja, so gehts mir auch  was hast du für nen termin wo du es bekommen sollst?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2010)

Steht weiter oben. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil .


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. September 2010)

Pro mit . Montage soll diese Woche losgehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2010)

Es ist DAAAA!!!  *freu* Bilder folgen heute Abend .

Tja laultima83, Wette verloren xD.


----------



## laultima83 (25. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es ist DAAAA!!!  *freu* Bilder folgen heute Abend .
> 
> Tja laultima83, Wette verloren xD.




Ja mist ^^ ne freu mich natürlich für dich das deine wartezeit endlich vorbei ist meins soll ja auch nächste woche kommen


----------



## tobi-trial (25. September 2010)

Pro oder SL?

LG


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2010)

Ein Pro isses. Tadaaaa:







@ laultima83: Es stand sogar schon letzten Freitag bei dem Kerl, aber der hat es irgendwie nicht geschafft, mich zu erreichen, obwohl ich ihm Handy- und Festnetznummer sowie Emailadresse dagelassen habe -.-


----------



## tobi-trial (25. September 2010)

wow, das Teil sieht mal nicht schlecht aus.

Montag ist meiner da.


----------



## Mircwidu (25. September 2010)

welcher Dämpfer ist es denn nun?
Welche einstellmöglichkeiten hat dieser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2010)

Nebenbei, da es für viele interessant sein dürfte: Die Van liegt mir mit der Standardfeder sehr gut, ich nutze auf meinen üblichen Trails gute 15-16cm, habe also Reserve, und die standardmäßig im M verbaute 450er des Van RC macht sich auch gut. 25% Sag und doch ist der Dropstop ganz am Ende des Kolbens, wenn ich loslege . Das Ganze bei knappen 68kg fahrfertigem Gewicht.

@ über mir: ein Van RC.


----------



## decolocsta (25. September 2010)

25% sag? fährst du Marathon oder was?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2010)

Nee, aber ich habe keine andere Feder parat. Der Rechner von TFTuned spuckte auch 400 aus, aber da ich den FW ganz nutze und sich die Feder eh noch setzen wird, bleibe ich erst mal dabei.


----------



## decolocsta (25. September 2010)

da setzt sich nix.
Und Federwegsausnutzung hat erstmal nix mit der Feder zutun,
wann spricht sich das ma im Forum rum?
Erstmal muss der SAG passen, dann kommt der Rest wie Federwegsnutzung und dergleichen.
Wenn du deine 30%+ Sag hast wirst du nicht automatisch am laufenden Band durchschlagen. 
Aber will nicht Klug********n, schick isses allema


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2010)

Dann halt nicht . Mal sehen, vielleicht teste ich eine 400er.

btw: Wieso hat FW-Ausnutzung denn nix mit der Feder zu tun? Ich wette, wenn ich da eine 700er reinknalle, nutze ich nicht mal 3/4 des Federwegs.

PS: Jaaaa, und endlich habe ich mal eine sensible Gabel .


----------



## Makke (26. September 2010)

mal ne Frage ... sorry, wenns schon mal abgehandelt wurde, aber den ganzen Thread zu lesen, wird mir grad etwas zu viel.
Gibt es das Hanzz auch als Rahmen oder Rahmenkit zu kaufen ... ? Gefunden habe ich noch keinen, aber das heißt ja nicht immer was ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Ich denke schon, als ich heute mein Rad abgeholt habe, ging mein Händler die Preisliste von Cube noch mal durch und murmelte irgendwas vom Rahmenpreis. Frag einfach beim Cubehändler um die Ecke nach, der wird dir mehr weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Makke (26. September 2010)

Danke ... werd ich mal tun ... Ergebnis folgt


----------



## laultima83 (26. September 2010)

@Müs lee na schick is es ja schon  man das ist ja fies da hat der das teil schon und sagt nix.......ich hoffe montag dienstag ist meins da will nicht mehr warten ^^


----------



## Martina H. (26. September 2010)

@müs lee

Glückwunsch und viiiiiieeeeeel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Dankeschee .


----------



## Mircwidu (26. September 2010)

bzgl Rahmenkit hab ich das gefunden.
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...Rahmenset/~kid402/~tplprodukt_1/~prid3264.htm

obwohl auch schon einmal die aussage im Raum stand das es keinen geben würde.


----------



## Stoffel.S (26. September 2010)

Hallo

Da ich noch so um die 4 Wochen auf mein SL warten muss wollte ich die Zeit nutzen um mich mit ein paar Portektoren, Helm u.s.w einzudecken. 
Ich bin totaler anfänger im Freeridesegmend und habe noch nichts um mich zu schützen. Bislang war ich nur mit dem MTB unterwegs. Aber das ist sooooooo langweilig. Kennt ihr ein Fahrradgeschäft das eine gute auswahl an Protektoren, Helme u.s.w hat. Irgendwo im Kreis Aachen, Köln oder Düsseldorf ist mir egal.


Kommt hir eigentlich noch jemand aus dem Kreis Aachen???


----------



## tobi-trial (26. September 2010)

Hallo

darum sollte ich mich auch mal kümmern, aber ich fahre schon seit ca. einem 3/4 Jahr und alles nur mit Helm, Handschuhe und ohne Protektoren. Ich finde es soweit gut, da man viel vorsichtiger fährt, als wenn man so geschützt ist. Man überlegt sich 3x ob man "da jetzt runterspringen muss" oder nicht. Bis jetzt bin ich nie so gestürzt, dass ich Protektoren unbedingt nötig gehabt hätte. Da ich einen Kampfsport gemacht habe, rolle ich mich automatisch immer ab.  So viel dazu. 
Schau mal hier im Bikemarkt, da gibt es jede Menge günstige Angebote von Protektoren-Jackets bis Handschuhe.

LG


----------



## Stoffel.S (26. September 2010)

Mhh. Ich dachte auch zunächst. Einfach im Internet bestellen. Aber z.B einen Helm sollte man mal Probeanziehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

So, hier mal ein besseres Foto ^^.


----------



## Büscherammler (26. September 2010)

Top eingestelle Kefü


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Ja ja, ich weiß . Ich war erst mal mit Fahren beschäftigt, die Kefü richte ich demnächst.


----------



## pauing (26. September 2010)

Hi müss_lee,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!!! Hast du eine Möglichkeit das Rad zu wiegen??? Es würde mich interessieren, ob die 16.5Kg stimmen...
Vielleicht noch eine Frage zu den Laufrädern. Machen die Laufräder einen guten Eindruck??? Ich kenne diese Formulanaben bisher noch nicht. Die Felgen sollen ja was aushalten.

Grüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Wiegen kann ich das Rad momentan nur mit der Personenwaage, und der vertraue ich nicht. Angeblich wiegt das SL runde 16.2-16.3kg, das Pro dürfte nicht viel schwerer sein, wenn überhaupt. Die Teile wiegen alle so ziemlich das gleiche bzw. kompensieren sie sich (zB Saintbremse VS The One).

Wie die Naben sind, weiss ich noch nicht. Jedenfalls sind sie leise, und das gefällt mir sehr .


----------



## Paran0id (26. September 2010)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> darum sollte ich mich auch mal kümmern, aber ich fahre schon seit ca. einem 3/4 Jahr und alles nur mit Helm, Handschuhe und ohne Protektoren. Ich finde es soweit gut, da man viel vorsichtiger fährt, als wenn man so geschützt ist. Man überlegt sich 3x ob man "da jetzt runterspringen muss" oder nicht. Bis jetzt bin ich nie so gestürzt, dass ich Protektoren unbedingt nötig gehabt hätte. Da ich einen Kampfsport gemacht habe, rolle ich mich automatisch immer ab.  So viel dazu.
> Schau mal hier im Bikemarkt, da gibt es jede Menge günstige Angebote von Protektoren-Jackets bis Handschuhe.
> ...



Ja so so dachte ich auch bis ich vergangene Woche an nem Baum gelandet bin (eher abgeprallt) und mir ne Rippenprellung und ne Schulterverletzung zugezogen habe. Und das bei einer Strecke die eigentlich die leichteste meiner ganzen Strecken ist, aber auch die einzige wo ich an nem Baum landen kann. Naja hab mir jetzt ne Protektorenjacke geholt und nen Fullface bestellt. Einmal Notaufnahme reicht mir. Aber OT

btt: Müs Lee
mehr Fotos die ins Detail gehen bitte. also Dämpfer, Bremsen etc. plz  
echtn hübsches Bike. Berichte uns doch auch mal wie man das ganze Bergauf treten kann. Rahmenkits wirds nicht geben hab ich gehört?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. September 2010)

Zum Rahmenkit: Sieh mal weiter oben und auf der letzten Seite. Weitere Bilder kann ich die nächsten Tage mal machen, kein Problem. Einen kleinen Fahrbericht gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/749056


----------



## Paran0id (26. September 2010)

Das kommt davon wenn man nur die Bilder ansieht. Is ja fast wie beim Playboy


----------



## speedos (28. September 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein besseres Foto ^^.



Weche Rahmengröße fährst du mit welcher Körpergröße? Werd mir nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich auch ein Cube Hanzz zulegen. Die Suche nach einem ordentlichen gebrauchten Freerider oder Downhiller hab ich mittlerweile begraben. Das was mir gefällt, kostet im etwa so viel wie ein Hanzz Pro. Dann lieber was neues, wo man bei Bedarf noch optimieren kann...

Wäre schön, wenn mal jemand mal das tatsächliche Gewicht ermitteln könnte


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2010)

M/18" bei 182cm/81cm Schrittlänge. Passt subber .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (29. September 2010)

Stoffel.S schrieb:


> Kennt ihr ein Fahrradgeschäft das eine gute auswahl an Protektoren, Helme u.s.w hat. Irgendwo im Kreis Aachen, Köln oder Düsseldorf ist mir egal.
> 
> 
> Kommt hir eigentlich noch jemand aus dem Kreis Aachen???



Ja ich, fahre allerdings n Stereo und kein Hanzz, reicht mir bis jetzt. Aber wenn du deins hast, schaue ich gerne mal über den Tellerrand 

Versuchs mal hier, hier und hier. Woher aus Aachen kommste denn?

Gruß


----------



## Stoffel.S (29. September 2010)

Danke für die Links. 

Ich komme nicht direckt aus Aachen sondern aus Jülich aber das kennt nicht jeder.

Warst du schonmal mit deinem Bike dort??
filthytrails
Chaudfontaine DH
oder in Aachen  zwischen dem Pariser Ring und der parallel verlaufenden Forckenbeckstraße soll ja auch irgendwas kommen.


Ich suche jemanden mit dem ich die spotz mal testen kann. Alleine ist nur halb so viel spaß.


----------



## slmslvn (29. September 2010)

Achso. Doch klar, Jülich kenn ich. Da ist ja das KWEA 
Ich war noch nicht in den filthytrails, aber wollte da definitiv mal hin. Und am Pariserring das isn Dirtspot und ne 4x Strecke, aber glaube die ist auch zu. Aber an der Waldschenke (Lütticherstrasse) ist es ziemlich geil. Da musste mal hinkommen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. September 2010)

Grade war ich das erste mal mit dem Hanzz auf einem Double unterwegs. 2m hoch, 4m weit gesprungen und die Landung um 2m verfehlt, dennoch gut gelandet. Durchschlag? Fehlanzeige. Die Gabel und der Dämpfer waren zwar am Ende des Hubes, doch ich wurde sanft aufgefangen ^^. Wer also 68-70kg wiegt, ist mit den Standardfedern beim M gut beraten. Wirklich ein tolles Rad . Das gebe ich so bald nicht mehr her .


----------



## WRC206 (29. September 2010)

Filthys kann ich nur empfehlen 
War jetzt zweimal da und habe erst ein drittel der Strecken gesehen, da ich auf meinen zwei einfachen Linien super viel Spaß hatte 
Jedes mal kommt ein Stückchen dazu.


----------



## Stoffel.S (29. September 2010)

Gut Gut. Ich melde mich spätestens wenn ich das ding habe. dann kann man sich da ja vieleicht mal treffen


----------



## hubtraumdenker (30. September 2010)

@Müs Lee: simple Frage zu dem schicken Bike:
                Für wie tourentauglich hältst du das Bike, wirst ja ungefähr  
                einschätzen können? Einigermaßen bergauf fahrbar?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. September 2010)

Och, könnte schlimmer sein ^^. Zum Glück gibts ja das kleine Kettenblatt, so kommt man mit Geduld und Spucke jeden Berg rauf. Es dauert halt und die kurzen Kurbelarme sowie das Gewicht machen sich bemerkbar.


----------



## hubtraumdenker (30. September 2010)

Bekomm diese oder Anfang nächste Woche ein Pro
zum testen(Testbike vomm Händler organisiert)
u. werde es mal ordentlich jagen.
Vor den schönen Trails/Drops/Roadgaps natürlich auch ordentlich rauf,
danach gibts nen Fazit.
Einziges Manko bekomm nur nen M u. bin 187 groß.
Aber um zu wissen ob ich das oder das aktuelle Froggy kauf 
reichts denke ich...

Grüße


----------



## slmslvn (30. September 2010)

Stoffel.S schrieb:


> Gut Gut. Ich melde mich spätestens wenn ich das ding habe. dann kann man sich da ja vieleicht mal treffen


Gerne. Lern immer gerne neue Leute kennen!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner89 (30. September 2010)

Kommende woche teste ich das preiswertere hanzz bei meinem Händler um die ecke.wenn es sich gut fährt wird das mit der saint ausstatung bestellt. Mein jetztiges fritzz 2010 kommt morgen oder übermorgen zu ebay.....

Grüße aus berlin


----------



## nullstein (1. Oktober 2010)

Welcher Händler in Berlin hat ein Hanzz im Schaufenster?
Na los verrate es mir...bitte.


----------



## cubisti (1. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## juweb (1. Oktober 2010)

Die Waage sagt 16.55 kg für das Pro in S.


----------



## Berliner89 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ob es wohl möglich ist die saint kurbel,kettenführung,umwerfer,trigger beim händler zu lassen, und mit ein wenig aufpreis eine hammerschmidt kurbel verbauen zu lassen?
Gruß


----------



## tobi-trial (3. Oktober 2010)

kommt darauf an, wie gut du deinen Händler kennst. 

meiner würde das bestimmt machen.

LG


----------



## MOob (4. Oktober 2010)

@Müs Lee
Glückwunsch zum Bike! 
Wie gefällt dir die 180 VAN? Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten/die Federwegsausnutzung?

Mfg MOob


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Oktober 2010)

Die Gabel ist noch nicht ganz eingefahren, spricht aber schon sehr gut an. Heute habe ich auf Motoröl auf der linken Seite umgestellt, das dürfte noch ein wenig Verbesserung bringen. Getestet habe ich es noch nicht. Der Federweg ist bei einem Double (Sprung 2m hoch, 4m weit ins Flat, da Landung zu kurz) am Anschlag, ansonsten nutze ich runde 16cm. Eine RC2 ist mMn nicht nötig und ich bin ansonsten auch sehr zufrieden damit .


----------



## SRX-Prinz (6. Oktober 2010)

Das warten hat ein Ende.Gestern mal schnell zusammengesteckt . Rest kommt die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (6. Oktober 2010)

*neid*


----------



## Tobilo (6. Oktober 2010)

Brauche dringen Hilfe....

Muss morgen mein Pro bestellen. Bin knapp über 1,90. Soll ich 18 oder 20 Zoll bestellen ???

Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Oktober 2010)

Frage: Bist du eher auf Touren oder spieleriches Fahrverhalten aus?


----------



## Tobilo (6. Oktober 2010)

Hab ca. 300 Meter steil bergauf in den nächsten Wald. Dann solls Vollgas bergab gehen. Aber bergauf muss ich in unserer Gegend leider immer ein Stückchen.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Oktober 2010)

Dann nimm das M. Hochkurbeln muss ich hier auch immer, und bei 1.82 ist das mit ausgefahrener Sattelstütze gut machbar.


----------



## Tobilo (6. Oktober 2010)

Ok. Vielen Dank....

Glaub das Bike wird der Hammer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ooooh ja . Ich bin äusserst zufrieden damit!


----------



## Tobilo (6. Oktober 2010)

Super 

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie sind immer alle der Meinung das Bergabbikes pauschal klein sind
Nur mal so zur Aufklärung, die kleinen Größen sind nur deswegen kleine Größen weil Dh Bikes niedriger bauen.
Aber von der Länge, auch Oberrohr, weniger vom Standart abweichen als man glaubt.
Anders wie bei Dirt und Slopebikes.
Bei 1,82 kann man sich schon noch fürs M entscheiden, aber bei über 190????
Das sind zirka 5%. Und jetzt rechne mal das auf die Oberrohrlänge um........
Für jemanden der 10cm größer ist, ist dann das größere Rad theoretisch sogar, wegen der gleichen Kettenstrebe, verspielter als für dich dein M.
Also alles rein rechnerisch

G.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man zwischen 2 Größen hängt und ein verspieltes Rad möchte, nimmt man halt die kleinere von beiden. Sollte das Oberrohr zu kurz sein, kann man immer noch über den Vorbau (welcher mit 60mm eh schon "lang" ist) was rausholen.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wenn man zwischen 2 Größen hängt und ein verspieltes Rad möchte, nimmt man halt die kleinere von beiden. Sollte das Oberrohr zu kurz sein, kann man immer noch über den Vorbau (welcher mit 60mm eh schon "lang" ist) was rausholen.



Jepp, so seh ich das bei im auch. 
Wobei bei 192cm Körpergröße ist er wohl genau fürs 20er die Zielgruppe.
Habe nämlich die gleiche Größe....und bei zu kurz steht man in einigen Situationen zu nah am Lenker und bekommt es als Langer selbst bei hauptsächlich bergab irgendwie im Kreuz

G.


----------



## Mircwidu (6. Oktober 2010)

also ich habe mit 180 in Saalbach das L gefahren.
Das war sehr gut. fand es auch verspielt genug.

Für 190 wird das M definitiv zu klein. Das besteht meiner meihnung nach überhaupt keine Diskusion.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ok, überzeugt ^^. Hoffentlich ist es noch nicht zu spät...


----------



## OLB Carre (7. Oktober 2010)

1,87 m => L => perfekt
die Laufruhe is genial, in den Kurven auch noch zu händeln... top!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2010)

> 1,87 m => L => perfekt
> die Laufruhe is genial, in den Kurven auch noch zu händeln... top!




Ab ins Bett mit dir...

G.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe bei 1,90 ein L .
Aber der HAmmer finde ich das Fahrwerkssetup , eien 450er Feder im L rahmen ? Wer wiegt so wenig bei der Größe . Hoffe Toxe Liefert noch diese Woche eine 600er für hi. und Grüne für Vorne bei ca. 94Kg Kampfgewicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubtraumdenker (7. Oktober 2010)

SO mein Fazit:

HABS GEKAUFT!! ;-)
In M...
Hat mir dermaßen gefallen, bin auf m Trail alle noch so starken Anstiege hochgekommen, der Hinterbau ist "relativ" neutral u. Bergab vermittelt 
er genug reserven!
Alles in allem eine sehr gelungene Geometrie, 
die Parts harmonisieren super.
Bin schon "viele" Bikes gefahren aber bei diesem war ich schnell komplett überzeugt!
Hab noch ne Joplin Remote dazu geordert etc.

Mei Händler hat gleich 2 nachbestellt!
Fahrrad Joos in Radolfzell.


----------



## idworker (7. Oktober 2010)

hubtraumdenker schrieb:


> Fahrrad Joos in Radolfzell.



was hast du bezahlt...


----------



## hubtraumdenker (7. Oktober 2010)

"Sehr" wenig ;-)
Super günstig!

Grüße


----------



## idworker (7. Oktober 2010)

hubtraumdenker schrieb:


> "Sehr" wenig ;-)
> Super günstig!
> 
> Grüße



na dann poste mal ein Bild von dem teil.
Warst du damit schon auf dem Schienerberg? Wie war die Auffahrt?

Grüße vom Bodensee


----------



## hubtraumdenker (7. Oktober 2010)

Na klar testfahrt ging auf den Herrentisch hoch!
Teste mal das Bild hochladen:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gestern Morgen um 10 in Deutschland ;-)
Der Neblige Herrentisch super schön!
Das Teil lässt sich super schön fahren auch Wiegetritte
die auf dem Trail nötig sind, sind kein Problem!

Grüße auch vom Bodensee...


----------



## hubtraumdenker (7. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst es folgendermaßen machen:
Ruf bei Joos an in Rzell u. lass dich mit dem Hr. Völlkopf
verbinden, der leiht dir das Rad zum testen aus,
fährst selber auf den Schiener,
wenn es gefällt kaufst es zu nem super Preis!

Grüße


----------



## SRX-Prinz (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi , was wiegt ihr wenn ich fragen darf . 
Ich bin noch nicht zum fahren gekommen da die Feder bei 92Kg zu arg in die Knie geht aber die Tage kommen härtere.


----------



## hubtraumdenker (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich wiege etwa 87kg + Kleidung etc.
Also die 450er ist zu weich, der Händler
kümmert sich grad drum...

Grüße


----------



## hubtraumdenker (7. Oktober 2010)

Für die dies Interessiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (7. Oktober 2010)

Waaahh...pack da ordentliche Pedalen ran


----------



## hubtraumdenker (7. Oktober 2010)

Nö find die Katzenaugen so stylisch u. sind beim 24h Rrennen sehr


----------



## hubtraumdenker (7. Oktober 2010)

Nö find die Katzenaugen so stylisch u. sind beim 24h Rrennen sehr
hilfreich ;-)
DX Alu Klickies sind bestellt, genauso wie die Joplin R mit gescheitem 
Sattel(der SDG iss ne Krankeit)...
Waren nur vom Shop zum testen dran, 
aber nicht einfach
mit denen auf der Piste zu bleiben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Oktober 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Hi , was wiegt ihr wenn ich fragen darf .
> Ich bin noch nicht zum fahren gekommen da die Feder bei 92Kg zu arg in die Knie geht aber die Tage kommen härtere.



68kg mit Montur, die 450er passt ebenso wie die Feder in der Van (dürfte die mittlere sein).


----------



## Tobilo (7. Oktober 2010)

Bin ja leider absoluter Neuling und hab das Ding jetzt in L bestellt. In 3 Wochen solls kommen.

Blöde Frage:

Wärs theoretisch möglich, ne Boxxer einzubauen ?? oder verändert sich die Geometrie/Fahrverhalten so stark das es keinen Sinn macht ??


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ist möglich, die Boxxer baut nur 3mm höher als eine Totem oder 180er Fox. Allerdings hat das Hanzz keine Freigabe für Doppelbrückengabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilo (7. Oktober 2010)

Heisst dann quasi auf eigene Verantwortung ??? Damit man Cube nicht Garantie usw belangt werden kann ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Oktober 2010)

Genau.


----------



## Tobilo (7. Oktober 2010)

Misst, würde mir schon raushängen.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Oktober 2010)

Reiz erst mal die Fox aus.

btw: Halten würde es, aber bei einem Sturz kann es übel für den Rahmen ausgehen.


----------



## Tobilo (7. Oktober 2010)

Da hast Du recht. Danke für die Info


----------



## slmslvn (8. Oktober 2010)

Klickies an nem Hanzz? Bist du Oldschooler?


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Oktober 2010)

ne wird doch langsam wieder trend.
Da die das im DH-WC auch so fahren 

Mir wärs nix


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Oktober 2010)

Ist zwar auf den ersten Blick komisch, aber auch im DH-Bereich fahren viele Pros (~60%) mit Klicks. Ich find Flats besser, bringen zumindest am Anfang mehr Sicherheit und Bikebeherrschung.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## hubtraumdenker (8. Oktober 2010)

Na ja ob Klick oder Flat iss als würdest
jemand fragen ober er lieber spaghetti oder Rigatoni isst.
Ich bin früher Dh Rennen mit Klickies gefahren von anfang an, da ich mir mit Flats zu unsicher vorkomm, wenns mal richtig kracht auf der Piste.
Ich finde Klickies wesentlich sicherer da der Fuß immer schön da bleibt wo er sein soll auch wenns ordentlich staubt.
U. bei einer gescheiten Pedale kommt man nach Gewohnheit genau
so schnell runter wie von ner Flat.
Aber das ist sicherlich Ansichtssache...
Ob das nun modisch Cool oder uncool ist iss mir Wurscht!
Stauben muss es u. schnell muss es sein ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube du solltest mal ein ordentliches Pedal (z.B. NC17 SudPin 3) mit FiveTen Schuhen Testen.
Dort ist der halt auch heftig.

Ich fand das Problem bei klick nicht beim rauskommen aus dem pedal.
Sondern wieder reinkommen in schwierigem gelände. Deswegen der Umstieg, den ich nicht bereut habe.

aber btt:

nach der aussage von Cube soll ja kein Rahmenkit kommen. Aber wie ein paar seiten weiter vorn zu finden, wird dieser nun doch angeboten.
Was ist nun richtig? Stimmt der Preis (den ich heftig finde) oder könnte man sich noch hoffnung machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubtraumdenker (8. Oktober 2010)

Hmm also wie gesagt denke ist Geschmack u. Gewohnheitssache,
sicher habe ich nohc keine super Flats mit den Fifth 10 Schuhen probiert aber finde Klickies einfach super,
Wie gesagt bin DH Rennen damit gefahren so ziemlich alles in
Deutschland Schweiz etc.
u. hatte auch im Schlamm damit keine Probleme.


----------



## slmslvn (8. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich weiss, Peaty fährt Klickies, aber ich finds trotzdem komisch.. Ich stehe nicht immer genau gleich auf den Pedalen und das hat auch seinen Sinn.. fänds glaube ich komisch fest an so ner Kiste zu hängen.. Aber naja, wenn du gut damit zurecht kommst!


----------



## hubtraumdenker (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
gestern nochmal unterwegs gewesen,
anstrengende Anstiege u. super schnelle Trails hinter mir
u. ich muss sagen das Hanzz ist der absolute Traum.
Die Feder wird noch die Tage ausgewechselt mit einer 600er
dann gehts noch besser bergauf!
Gabel ist supersoft, bin extrem begeistert!
Hinterbau schluckt alle Landungen soft u. sauber ohne Murren.
Bergauf gehen auch Wiegetrittpassagen akzeptabel!

Dickes Lob an Cube!

Grüße


----------



## Flairco (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute

vielleicht erinnert sich der eine oder andere noch an mich auf jeden fall, bin ich nun wieder für 4 weitere monate zurück in DE. 

Als erstes möchte ich sagen, freut mich für alle die nun auch das vergnügen haben dieses fahrrad zu fahren es ist nämlich ganz kurz gesagt immer noch hammer geil 

Was ich nach ca. 6 Wochen sagen kann über das fahrrad (dauerbelastung). 
Ich damit wunderbar bis in die nächste city fahren (ca. 15 km entfernt) ohne irgendwelche probleme, doch ich denke mal das 15 km für die meisten hier ein witz sein wird 

Ich denke das fahrrad wird nun eingefahren sein und jetzt kann man vielleicht ein bisschen genauer sagen was einem so auffällt und was man anders gemacht hätte

1: Ganz klar, der laufradsatz. Ich hatte nach zwei wochen einen so gewaltigen achter (die felge hat auch einen kleinen schlag abbekommen den man nicht mehr rausbekommt) das ich mich selber wundern musste wie das ding sich so lockern konnte =) Das ging so weit, dass ich hätte garnicht mehr fahren können, weil der reifen schon an der kettenstrebe gelaufen ist. Der wird von mir auch ausgetauscht

2: Die Sattelstütze soll von haus aus so gekürzt sein, dass man seinen Sattel komplett einfahren kann

3: Nach einem Sturz (der etwas heftigeren variante) wo es mir den lenker umgedreht hat, riss es mir den schaltzzug aus dem rechten schalthebel. 
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand den aufbau eines "Saint" schalthebels. Am ausgang (da wo der Seilzug raus kommt und nicht eingeführt wird) ist noch eine kleine metallklammer befestigt. Diese riss es mir einfach raus und verbog mir das ende meines schalthebels (ca. eine woche nach dem ich es erhalten habe) 

4: An der kettenführung ist das kleine "führungsrädchen" (weiss nicht wie man das nennt) verbogen als ich einen double ein wenig zu kurz genommen habe. Es war wirklich kein heftiger aufprall und mit sicherheit auch nicht gegen einen felsen oder sonstiges, einfach gegen einen schlecht geshapten erdhügel der noch relativ weich im gegensatz zu anderen ist. 

5: (Subjektiv) Cube, spart euch das kleinere Kettenblatt 

Das wars erstmal fürs erste. Man muss dazu sagen, es waren zum teil wirklich heftige abfahren dabei (habe einen onkel in whistler ;-) den wir eine woche besucht hatten und da konnte ich das fahrrad mal wirklich auf herz und nieren überprüfen. 

Ich springe wirklich viel durch die gegend und gehe keinem drop (ob flat oder in ein geshaptes landing) aus dem weg. Immer vollgas und ohne kompromiss  Im moment macht das fahrrad das noch perfekt mit. 

Leider weiss ich nicht, was cube sich dabei dachte als sie dieses (ich nenne es mal klump) an laufrädern installieren haben. 

Aus zwei meiner probleme ergeben sich nun auch zwei fragen.

Zu 1: könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen wirklich guten laufradsatz empfehlen? Preis spielt im moment überhaupt keine rolle. Er muss aber wirklich was aushalten und nicht schon nach zwei wochen einen schlag haben 

und zu 5: bin wirklich am überlegen mir für vorne ein einziges kettenblatt zuzulegen. Ist es möglich aus dem momentanen (zwei) eins zu machen und zwar so, dass es auch funktioniert? Sollte dies nämlich nicht der fall sein will ich mir auf alle fälle meine Saint bewahren, das ist für mich wirklich die kurbel schlechthin! Sprich, ich müsste mir eine neue besorgen, was muss ich mir dann noch alles dazu kaufen damit das auch so funktioniert, wie man sich das vorstellt?

Entschuldigt meinen langen text, wenn ihr fragen habt.. bitte her damit!

bis dann leute

greets


----------



## nullstein (12. Oktober 2010)

Schraub einfach das kleine Kettenblatt ab! Dann noch ne e13 oder mrp KeFü und gut is.


----------



## Mircwidu (12. Oktober 2010)

oder Hammerschmidt.
Ich könnte in unseren Regionen nicht auf das kleine verzichten.

und zu deinem ersten Punkt.
soll der LRS einfach nur halten oder auch noch bissl leichter sein.
Schreib mal ih nhier an: http://www.light-wolf.de/
ist auch hier im Forum unterwegs. Er baut mit die besten LRS die man sich vorstellen kann.
Und wenn geld keine Rolle spielt ist ein Custom LRS immer die beste wahl.


----------



## Flairco (12. Oktober 2010)

Grüße dich!

also leichter muss er nicht sein! Im Gegenteil, wenn die noch schwerer sind zu gunsten der stabilität dann ist es mir wirklich gleichgültig! 

Erstmal danke für eure hilfe. Die kettenführung werde ich mir definitv besorgen, weil das kleine kettenblatt so gut wie neu ist ^^

bis dann!

greets


----------



## Mircwidu (12. Oktober 2010)

es kommt nicht auf das gewicht eines LRS an ob dieser stabil oder nicht ist

Ich bin über ein Jahr AM/EN mit nem 1550gr LRS gefahren, welcher von Felix "nahezu" perfekt eingespeicht wurde.(was auch entsprechend kostet). 
Dadurch hält er einfach.

Ich würde lieber etwas mehr in die hand nehmen für nen guten Custom LRS als irgendwelche Systemdinger von div. Anbietern. Macht einfach mehr freude.


----------



## morph027 (12. Oktober 2010)

So isses. Habe auch lange einen einfachen, aber gut eingespeichten LRS (XT Naben+DT 4.2d Felgen auf DT Comp) im Enduro-Einsatz gequält. Keine Achter, keine Beulen, keine Dellen. Habe nur gewechselt, weil dicke Reifen mit wenig Druck auf 19er Felgen einfach nicht gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (12. Oktober 2010)

Also heute war ich unterwegs und kann mich meinen "Vorrednern" nur anschließen. Das Teil läuft super!!! ich war lange nicht mehr aufm Trail und heute bin ich alles mögliche wieder gesprungen, was ich seit monaten nicht mehr gesprungen bin. Kein einziges Mal gestürzt. Also das schluckt echt alles weg. Kann ich nur empfehlen. ich bin jetzt ca. 25km gefahren und fühlte mich wohl, als wär ich schon 500km gefahren.
Absoluter Hammer!!

hier noch ein Bild
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=196793&stc=1&d=1286903905


----------



## Flairco (13. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute

also ich habe mal eine etwas blöde frage. Je mehr ich fahre umso besser kann ich natürlich (denke ich^^) einschätzen wie ich meine gabel gerne eingestellt hätte.

Entschuldigt bitte meine unkenntniss ich will ja auch nur besser werden was den umgang mit meinem liebling betrifft 

Die angaben von fox sind mir definitiv zu hart. Ich wiege jetzt mittlerweile 84 kg und fuhr die gabel auf ca. 4,5 - 4,8 bar. Heute habe ich sie auf ca. 3,5-3,8 bar eingestellt und war erstmal positiv sehr überrascht weil sie so butterweich war :-D
Ein paar mal vollgas rein und raus federn lassen, keine anzeichen von durchschlagen oder sonstigem. 

So, jetzt mal ein bisschen härteres gelände habe ich mir gedacht. In dirtpark um die ecke gefahren, den ersten double mit extra speed gefahren (dachte mir es sei nötig wegen dem niedrigeren luftdruck) falsch gedacht, total übersprungen ^^ Ich kam aus ca. zwei metern höhe wirklich mit einem ziemlich üblen winkel direkt mit dem vorderrad auf. Während dem Flug dachte ich mir nur "oooooh shit" und (ungelogen) ich schloss die augen um nur noch auf den aufprall zu warten  ...

Zu meiner großen überraschung, die gabel hat das so locker weg gesteckt ohne iiiiiiirgendwelche probleme, ich habe das wirklich nicht einmal richtig gemerkt. Vielleicht versteht ihr ja was ich meine ist ein bisschen schwer zu beschreiben. 

Nun zu meiner frage, ich würde diesen luftdruck gerne beibehalten (3,5-3,8) habe jedoch bedenken ob das für die gabel (für mich geht das definitiv in ordnung) in ordnung geht?! Ich hab nämlich tierische angst davor, dass das ding durchschlägt... 

Sorry wiedermal für meinen langen text. 

bis dann

greets


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2010)

Geht in Ordnung, die RC2-Gabeln haben alle einen hydraulischen Durchschlagschutz, welcher ab Werk auf "Hart" steht und nicht mal ein 100kg-Bomber so einfach in die Knie zwingt . Lass mich raten: Du nutzt damit knapp 160-170mm Federweg?


----------



## Flairco (13. Oktober 2010)

Grüß dich

puh dann bin ich schon mal erleichtert... danke für deine schnelle antwort. 
Ja, sowas in dem dreh sind es, ich finde es jedoch wirklich spitze. 

Gabel einstellen, geht doch schwerer wie gedacht =)
Optimale federwegs(-aus)nutzung bei optimalem ansprechverhalten... wie gesagt, nicht so einfach, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe 

Doch ich könnte mich in dieses butterweiches einfedern verlieben (und wenn man noch schön das deo drauf sprüht  )

greets!


----------



## morph027 (13. Oktober 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> (und wenn man noch schön das deo drauf sprüht  )
> 
> greets!



Schmier lieber intern mit Motoröl oder Gabelöl/Fett-Gemisch. Deo suckt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2010)

Boah nee, kein Deo . *Motor- oder Gabelöl, sonst nix!* Gabeldeo ist *genau* die gleiche Pampe wie normales Brunox und verdrängt vorhandenes Öl und ggf. Fett, was den Dichtungen gar nicht gut tut! Ausserdem verpanscht es das Öl im Inneren, wenn es da hin kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (13. Oktober 2010)

Shit! na das wenn ich gewusst hätte, gut, dass ich noch nicht all zu viel damit rumhantiert habe. 

Meinte damit auch das Brunox zeugs, dass hab ich hier rumliegen. 

Auf alle fälle danke für die info, das war mir nämlich ganz und garnicht geläufig. 

werd mich drum kümmern, dass ich mir das was besseres besorge.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2010)

Jo, dann nimm am besten 0W30 oder 10W30 Motoröl, das schmiert eine ganze Ecke besser. Kippe das einfach in beide Tauchrohre, nachdem du vorher das alte Schmieröl abgelassen hast (ist 10W Gabelöl und viel zu dünnflüssig zum Schmieren). Die passende Menge musst du ergooglen.


----------



## morph027 (13. Oktober 2010)

Von außen ein paar Mal aufgetragen ist nicht so tragisch. Aber halt nix für's dauerschmieren, dann treten die Effekte, die Müs Lee beschrieben hat ein. Das beste ist wirklich Casting ab, Öl einfüllen, denn in der Gabel schmiert das Zeug 1A.

Ähdit: Wir sind beide gleich schnell  Statt Motoröl geht auch Gabelöl/Fett-Mischung (lithiumfreies). Flutscht auch wie sau. Motoröl bietet sich an, wenn's sowieso für's Auto rumsteht ^^


----------



## Flairco (13. Oktober 2010)

Vielen dank für eure hilfe! Bin wirklich über jeden tipp dankbar! Wenn hier so nett und vor allem kompetent geholfen wird, kann ich ja ruhig öfter etwas fragen 

einen schönen abend noch soweit...

p.s: jetzt gehts erstmal ans eingemachte, gabel auseinanderschrauben... falls ich nicht weiterkomme, gebe ich euch def. nochmal bescheid 

danke nochmal

greets


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2010)

Kuck mal hier, da steht alles drin, was du zum Schrauben wissen musst:

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Oktober 2010)

noch mal zum durchschlagen der Gabel.
Man sagt auf dem Hometrail darf sie einmal ungefähr durchschlagen.
Dann ist sie gut eingestellt.

Jede Gabel hat einen Durchschlagschutz, damit nix kaputt geht.
Fox ist hier noch bissl besser da er hydraulisch ist. Also keine Angst wenn sie mal durchschlägt. Da darf sie. Nur halt nicht 15 mal aufm Hometrail.

Schmierung mit Motoröl ist schon mal sehr gut.
Hat die Fox ala RS schaumstoffringe unterhalb der Staubabstreifer?
Diese auch in Öl tränken oder den Bereich miit Juddy-Butter oder sowas einschmieren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja, haben sie. Es reicht, die mit Öl zu tränken. Fett ist eigentlich nicht in Foxgabeln vorgesehen.

btw: Die Gabeln mit offenem Ölbad (zB Van R am Pro) haben keinen hydraulischen Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Oktober 2010)

naja Fett ist bei meiner Totem auch nicht vorgesehen
nur hat ein wenig zwischen ölabstreifer und Staubabstreifer auch nicht geschadet, da hier keine schaumstoffringe mehr sind


----------



## Flairco (13. Oktober 2010)

So, zur späten stunde melde ich mich noch einmal. 
Habe mir das jetzt mal durchgelesen, bin natürlich etwas schlauer geworden jedoch immer noch nicht zu 100 % sicher. 

Ich will euch ja nicht auf die nerven gehen, habt ihr aber vielleicht mal kurz zeit und lust irgendwann eine (vielleicht etwas detailliertere) schritt für schritt anleitung für ne fox float reinzusetzen? 

Ich wäre wirklich dankbar, ich bin nämlich ein ganz schöner tollpatsch und je genauer und detaillierter ich meine anleitung bekomme umso besser =)

Vorallem, ist das noch absolutes neuland für mich. Was die ölmenge angeht, bin ich noch am schauen. Denke jedoch irgendwas um die 40ml gelesen zu haben. Kann das hinkommen?!

Wenn jemand sogar noch ein paar bilder hätte... perfekt!

danke soweit und naja... bitte seid nett zu mir, ich bin technisch gesehen ein echter anfänger und mit zwei linken händen gesegnet :-D

greets


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Oktober 2010)

Du hast dir meinen Link schon genauer angeschaut, oder? Da steht alles Schritt für Schritt drin. Service -> Forks -> 36 Float RC2. 40ml auf die Federungsseite, 25-30 auf die Dämpfungsseite. Schaumstoffringe rausnehmen (Abstreifer drin lassen!) und ebenfalls in Öl tränken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (13. Oktober 2010)

Hey

lol, in der tat hatte ich genau das gesucht!!! Also entschuldige, ich habe mir deinen link doch nicht RICHTIG durchgelesen. Harter tag gewesen, da ist man manchmal durch den wind 

gute nacht!


----------



## tobi-trial (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

hab noch ne andere Frage. Wenn ich einen Bunny Hop mit dem Hanzz pro mache, kann ich den Hinterbau bis zum Anschlag vom Federweg bringen. Mein Gewicht sind 80kg, aber aufm Trail, bei Sprüngen oder Drops ist er noch nie durchgeschlagen. Würdet ihr die Feder drin lassen, oder eine härtere besorgen?


----------



## Mircwidu (14. Oktober 2010)

merkst du das er durchschlägt? Oder schaut es für dich nur so aus?
es gibt mehrere Federhärten Rechner.
Am besten mal einen bemühen und schauen ob die Federhärte ca passt:
http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ein Bunnyhop ist eine höhere Belastung für den Hinterbau, als so mancher meinen mag. Durchschlagen sollte er zwar nicht, aber es wird trotzdem recht viel Federweg gebraucht.


----------



## tobi-trial (14. Oktober 2010)

das er durchlägt merke ich nicht, in dem Sinne.
aber er federt ganz ein bis zu einem Punkt, wo er nicht mehr weiter einfedert.

durchschlagen hört sich ja ungesund an. bei mir ist es so das es einfach dann nicht weiter rein federt.

LG


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2010)

@Flairco

3,5bar bei 84kg klingt schon sehr "plüschig"  Die Fox 36er können harte Landungen ab, wie die anderen dir auch schon erklärt haben. Der Durschlagsschutz in einer 36er und 40er ist so konzipiert das er umso fester wird je heftiger du ihn forderst. Es ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein Zylinder der in eine minimal größere mit Öl gefüllte Bohrung taucht und das Öl verdrängen muß.

Du solltest, wenn du so weich fährst, mal an der einen oder anderen Steilstufe testen wie stark die Gabel nun "durchsackt". Nicht das es dich mal ungewollt überrascht und du einen Abgang über den Lenker machst. Dem Durchsacken kannst du dann mit etwas Lowspeed Druckstufe entgegen wirken.

Hoffe das hilft noch etwas beim Abstimmen.

@tobi-trial
Bei den Stahfeder Dämpfern ist das eh alles halb so wild, die haben zumeist einen Anschlagspuffer der das dann auffängt und zu dem Hub des Dämpfer eh dazu gerechnet ist. Deshalb hört es sich auch nicht so fies nach Durschlagen an  Überprüf mal mit wieviel SAG du fährst. Denke das sollte dir dann schon sagen ob die Feder passt oder nicht.
Laut Rechner liegst du zwischen 420 und 450 lbs... Wobei das nur ein Anhaltspunkt ist.


----------



## tobi-trial (14. Oktober 2010)

oki danke für die schnelle antwort. der SAG sollte nicht mehr als 30% sein, oder?

LG


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2010)

naja ist halt Geschmackssache, ich persönlich würde beim Hanzz wohl sowas um die 30%-33% fahren... Aber gibt sicherlich auch Leute die höchstens 25% fahren wollen...


----------



## Berliner89 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich habe es endlich geschaft zum händler zu kommen und das hanzz anzutesten.
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich das pro oder sl nehmen soll. Die Ausstattung spielt keine rolle da bei egal welchem model ein anderes schaltwerk kommt und eine hammerschmidt fr. Bremsen sind beide ausreichens.

das einzigste was mir wichtig ist beim kauf sind die federelemente! Ich fahre noch ein 2010er fritzz mit einer talas 36 und rp23.  Ich bin super zufrieden mit den luft ferdern!
Meine angst bei dem pro das mir die gabel nicht gefällt da es eine stahlferder hat und der hintere Dämpfer vielleicht nicht für mich ausreicht (70bis75kg).die laufräder sind ^egal^ da nach dem winter eh andere kommen.
Ich fahre sehr aggresiv, treppenspringen,freeeide strecken,light downhill, und ab nächster Saison auch öfters mal bikepark.

Könnt ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen ob pro oder sl ?nochmal es geht nur um die federelemente...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenns egal ist, nimm das Pro. Das gesparte Geld investierst du dann in Laufräder und HS. Die Federelemente werden auch dir ziemlich sicher ausreichen.

btw: Stahlfeder > Luft!


----------



## nullstein (14. Oktober 2010)

GAnz klar pro Stahlfeder bei Freeride!! Sollte dir die Feder zu weich sein, kannste sie auch gegen ne härtere austauschen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle die 1100 gegenüber dem SL sparen und wie Müslee schon sagte in die HS und Parts investieren. In meinen Augen ist die VAN einer klaren Vorteil des Pro gegenüber dem SL:


----------



## Stoffel.S (14. Oktober 2010)

Also die Formula The One würde ich dann auch austauschen. 

Mein Fetter arbeitet in einem Fahrrad geschäft und er meinte das alle Formula bremsen nach spätestens 7 Monaten mit problemen zurück gekommen sind die verkauft wurden


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin heute das erste mal mit Hanzz Pro in Wald gewesen .
Update :
- Race Face Atlas Lenker 
- 600er Feder 
- Grüne vorne ( Gabel )
92KG Fahrergewicht
Das Ding geht wie die S....
Ich bin bis dato Fritzz Custom gefahren .
Am Sonntag gehts nach Beerfelden und am Mittwoch nach Winterberg .
@Berliner89: Ich kann mich nur meine Vorrednern anschließen , das Pro reicht !


----------



## Stoffel.S (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich könnte soooo Kotzen.
Jetzt steht mein Sl schon seit 3 Tagen beim Händler und ich kann es immer noch nicht haben da die DOOF`S von Cube 2x180mm Bremsscheiben anstatt 1x180 und 1x203mm geliefert haben.

Aber ich durfte grade schonmal eine kleine Runde drehen. Ohne vorne zu Bremens, versteht sich. Ist ja wie ein Chopper das ding. Könnte man auch gemütlich mit durch die City cruisen. Wobei nach meinem empfinden der Lenker beim einlenken etwas zu stark wegknickt aber nur etwas.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Oktober 2010)

Heute hats mich das erste mal mit dem Hanzz richtig hingelegt, ausgekugelte Schulter inklusive:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Oktober 2010)

*Autsch* mach doch nicht sowas tut doch weh  Gute Besserung

Man erkennt garnicht genau was dich gerissen hat. War das ne Wurzel oder ein Absatz?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung. So wie ich das auf dem Video erkennen kann, bin ich mit dem HR nach rechts weggerutscht und dann gings (rund 2m) abwärts.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (16. Oktober 2010)

Von mir auch gute Besserung !


----------



## laultima83 (16. Oktober 2010)

Von mir auch gute besserung  aber danch haste dich auch erstmal aufm waldboden ausgeruht


----------



## nullstein (16. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.Hoffe du warst noch beim Arzt.Ne Luxation ist nicht lustig und kam fiese Folgen haben.


----------



## tobi-trial (19. Oktober 2010)

hab heute mal den absoluten Härtetest mit dem Hanzz gemacht. War zwar nicht beabsichtigt aber das hanzz ist nicht kaputt zu bekommen. Ich hab heute die Landung richtig vermasselt und bin mit ca. 30km/h frontal gegen einen Baum gekracht. ich bin ca. 5m weit geflogen und das Bike mir hinterher. es hat laut gekracht, und kaputt... war nix!! garnix! nicht mal eine Schramme. Der Vorbau ist ein bisschen auf dem Gabelschaft hochgerutscht und das Steuerlager hatte ein bisschen Spiel. Mit dem Inbus alles wieder festgezogen.
Wunderbar! nicht mal der Ansatz einer 8 im Vorderrad.

Also, wer das Hanzz kaputt kriegt, sagt mir bitte Bescheid


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2010)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> ..... Der Vorbau ist ein bisschen auf dem Gabelschaft hochgerutscht.....



Das ist ohne Zerstörung irgend eines Bauteils am Rad nicht möglich....oder etwas war falsch montiert.

G.


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Oktober 2010)

vorbau schrauben nicht hundert pro fest.
Oder hat es dir bei nem heftigen sturz noch nie den lenker verdreht.

Kralle kannst ohne probleme raus ziehen.

Würde trotzdem noch mal alles genau anschauen. Auch gabel ausbauen und schauen ob der schaft noch gerade ist


----------



## tobi-trial (19. Oktober 2010)

ok, der lenker war ein bisschen verdreht, aber sonst wirklich nichts, da ich selbst am baum vorbei geflogen bin und das fahrrad nur seinem eigenen gewicht überlassen war.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> vorbau schrauben nicht hundert pro fest.
> Oder hat es dir bei nem heftigen sturz noch nie den lenker verdreht.
> 
> Kralle kannst ohne probleme raus ziehen.
> ...



Verdreht und hochgeschoben ist schon ein Unterschied
Das Hanz hat zudem einen so breiten Lenker das ein nicht richtig festgezogener Vorbau schon im Fahrbetrieb aufallen müßte.
Und Kralle selbst mit einem nur mittelmäßigen angezogenen Vorbau mit rauzuziehen ist schon nicht normal.

@TobiTrail: Schau dir sicherheitshalber auch mal die Gabel von unten an, ob evtl. der Gabelschaft noch in der gleichen Tiefe drinsteckt.
Wenn es die Kralle rausgezogen hat sieht man das ja wenn man die Kappe abschraubt.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (19. Oktober 2010)

oki werde ich machen.
thx


----------



## tobi-trial (20. Oktober 2010)

was sagt ihr zu der Variante. Bei Erdmann, gibt es in den nächsten Wochen, alle Naben auch mit Steckachse. 

also ich würde die Farbkomination so nehmen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2010)

Nä! Das ist mir zu viel blau.


----------



## Flairco (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute

melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Mittlerweile habe ich verstanden wie ein Ölwechsel funktioniert  Werde das die Tage mal durchziehen. 

Habe in diese und nächste Woche noch vor richtig Gas zu geben und werde damit noch zwei Bikeparks besuchen, doch wenn es den Geisskopf DH aushält, dann hält es auch so manch anderes aus. 

Ein paar mal hat es mich auch schon geworfen und das sogar ziemlich heftig, einemal einen Bunnyhop über ne Curb in nen Drop, mit dem Hinterrad hängen geblieben und sauber zwei Meter tief überschlagen, wie ich ausgesehen habe (bzw. immer noch zum Teil aussehe) möchte ich garnicht weiter im Detail beschreiben  dem Fahrrad fehlt nicht all zu viel, da ich (und das Rad) im Gras "gelandet" sind. 

Am Geisskopf da hat es mich (habe ich das schon mal erwähnt?) geschmissen, da hat es mir den Lenker verdreht und zwar jedes mal noch dazu hat es mir den Schaltzug aus dem rechten Schalthebel komplett ausgerissen (schon mal vorgesorgt und den neuen ein bisschen länger gemacht), der war dann wunderbar schief. Das war schon ein bisschen nervig, auch nach dem Sturz wo es mich überschlagen hat, war der Lenker schief danach, aber naja einfach festziehen und fertig... bis zum nächsten Sturz :-D

Ansonsten fährt es sich immer noch wunderbar. Naja, der größte Schwachpunkt ganz klar, der Laufradsatz, vielleicht nicht mal der Laufradsatz an sich aber definitiv die Felge. Doch da sind jetzt schon neue im anmarsch. 

Was ich auch ein bisschen blöd finde, dass auf der Homepage von Cube mit dem Überzug für die Kettenstrebe geworben wird, doch von diesem weit und breit keine Spur ist  
Naja, standard... alter Reifen, Klebeband.. tataa! 

Der Lack ist an manchen stellen schon durchgeschlagen bzw. aufgesprungen. Habe mir jetzt eine zweite 203mm Scheibe mit Adapter bestellt und das kleine Kettenblatt kommt raus und damit auch der Umwerfer vorne und der Flaschenhalter der verdammt viel Matsch ungewollt transportieren kann  

Zu dem Bild oben... wäre mir persönlich auch zu viel blau, die Massive Wippe reicht in meinen Augen schon aus. Ich mache mehr parts in weiss rein...

wens interessiert:

- Kettenführung e.13 weiss
- Pedale weiss
- Schaltzüge und Bremskabel sind weiss
- Schwarze Griffe mit weissen Enden 

Ne neue Kette ist auch noch drin, die bekam ich von Connex, die bekam ich umsonst weil die da etwas am laufen hatten, wo man sich als "Kettentester" bewerben konnte und ich habe tatsächlich eine bekommen. 

Wiedermal viel Text, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir verzeihen 

bis dann leute! 

greets


----------



## SRX-Prinz (20. Oktober 2010)

Sorry aber mach mal ein Foto von dir und dem Bike ! Jemand ohne Bild  kommt für mich immer etwas .. rüber 
Ich war am Sonntag in Beerfelden und das Bike lief ohne jegliche Komplikationen .
Bremsscheibe hr. im Durchmesser 203 habe ich aber auch schon getauscht .


----------



## Flairco (20. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend =)

werde ich die Tage mal machen, da die Kettenführung noch nicht angekommen ist bei mir. Sobald die Installiert ist, ist mein Traumbike komplett und dann stelle ich sofort ein Bild rein. 

Wens interessiert, danke für die Geduld =)

greets


----------



## Flairco (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute

melde mich diesmal mit einer Frage. 

Meine Vordere Bremse schleift. Als ich heute meine Gabel geputzt habe etc. ist mir aufgefallen, dass der (wenn man von oben auf die Bremse sieht und den Rahmen zwischen den Beinen hat) rechte Bremsbelag sozusagen komplett auf der Bremsscheibe aufliegt. 

So, Reifen raus, mit einem Spachtel vorsichtig die Beläge auseinander genommen (gedrückt), Reifen wieder rein. Abstand war da, einmal gebremst... schon wieder lag der Bremsbelag auf. Noch dazu kommt, dass bei genauerem Betrachen die Bremsscheibe eiert  besser gesagt das ganze Vorderrad eiert!! (ich werd verdammt nochmal verrückt mit diesen klumpigen Laufrädern) 

Was kann ich denn dagegen machen? Wenn ich den Vorderreifen hochhebe und ihn einfach mal rollen lasse macht das in einem schönen Takt immer ein Geräusch und zwar so eins, als würde etwas gegen die Scheibe schlagen. Da ich leider noch nicht so fit bin im technischen Umgang, frage ich euch mal und hoffe auf Hilfe. Habt Mitleid mit mir 

danke erstmals soweit

bis dann!


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Oktober 2010)

Die 2 schrauben am Bremssattel lösen und Bremse einstellen. Einfach mal googlen
Achtung beim festziehen!!! Nicht das du das Gewinde aus der Gabel ziehst.
Drehmoment beachten.


----------



## nullstein (21. Oktober 2010)

YEP. Beide Schrauben am Sattel lösen, Bremse ziehen und dabei Schrauben wieder anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Oktober 2010)

Flairco, für solche Lappalien sind Google und die Forumssuche seeehr nützlich .


----------



## Flairco (21. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Flairco, für solche Lappalien sind Google und die Forumssuche seeehr nützlich .



Jaaaaaa sorry =)

für mich war das schon ein echtes chaos ^^ (vorallem für meine Nerven, da sich die Probleme nur häufen)

für den Rest, danke für eure Antworten 

grüße!


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Oktober 2010)

Probleme würde ich es nicht nenen.
Sei froh das du ne Steckachse vorn hast.
Sonst kannst fast bei jedem Rad Aus/Einbau die Bremse neu einstellen.

Das ne Scheibe nen leichten schlag hat, passiert recht schnell.
Selbst bei so stabilen wie den Hope Floating Disk.

Die 203mm Scheibe hinten würde ich mal genau anschauen, da das Fritzz mit der großen Scheibe extrem verhärtet beim Bremsen.
Muss bei mir nun noch mal ne 180 verbauen um das selbst zu Testen.
Ist grad nur ne Info von einem Bekannten,k das es bei ihm verbesserung gebracht hat. Also die Rückrüstung.


----------



## Flairco (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde...

also, ich habe es genauso (bzw. denke ich das zumindest aber anscheinend nicht) gemacht, wie ihr es gesagt habt inkl. einer Videoanleitung. Idiotensicher sozusagen...

Gebracht hat es soviel, dass sich das Rad, wenn ich es jetzt drehe ca. drei mal dreht und dann bremst es schon. 

Es ist wesentlich schlimmer wie davor... 

Ich habe nach diesem Video gehandelt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX-u24l2uFc"]YouTube        - Scheibenbremse  schleiffrei einstellen  an FahrrÃ¤der[/nomedia]

Wisst ihr vielleicht hilfe? Anscheinend bin ich einfach zu blöd und kann wieder zum Mechaniker marschieren 

grüße!


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Oktober 2010)

Du hast

1. einen Kolbenhänger
2. eine Scheibe mit Schlag.

Das kann gar nicht mit der Methode "Hebelziehen" klappen. Bieg die Scheibe gerade, mache den Kolben gängig und verfahre nach der Lichtspalt-/Augenmaßmethode, sonst kriegst du nur graue Haare.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Oktober 2010)

So eine Sche1sse!!!!! Da will ich den Dämpfer mal demontieren um ihn zu wiegen, und dann sitzt die hintere Schraube mit 3er Inbusfassung so fest, dass mir der Kopf abschert und nun in der Fassung steckt!!! Wer verdammt noch mal ist so blöd und macht DORTHIN eine Schraube mit lächerlich kleiner 3er Inbusfassung???????? Und knallt sie dazu noch so fest an, dass mir der Scheissbit abkackt??????? Da hat der Händler ja was zu basteln, wenn er das Rad vor sich stehen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (23. Oktober 2010)

Man wie *******... da du gerade den Dämpfer ansprichst. Bei mir hat sich heute an der Stelle gegenüber (da an dieser wo das Cube Logo drin ist) die Schraube einfach gelöst  War so locker alles, gut dass es mir noch rechtzeitig aufgefallen ist! 

Nervt sowas, aber gut, nicht so schlimm wie bei dir! 

Bis dann


----------



## slmslvn (23. Oktober 2010)

@ Müs lee: vllt. war Loctite auf der Schraube? Hast du sie vorher erwärmt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Oktober 2010)

Vorne war jedenfalls keins, aber selbst wenn welches drauf ist: Wie viel wurde denn da draufgepappt? Das muss schon hochfestes Loctite sein. Und aufwärmen bringt jetzt auch nix, ausser ich bearbeite sie Schraube so, dass ich mit der Rohrzange gegenhalten kann.


----------



## giosala1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Tag zusammen
hab gestern mein Hanzz gekommen
welche Federn habt ihr so verbaut
reichen die Orginal von der Härte für mich - 79kg - keine Megadrops - nur zum Fun im Bikepark , Freeride und so 
??
Und was wäre die nächste für den hinteren Dämpfer ist Orginal ne 450X28 verbaut. Und für die Gabel welche bräuchte ich da
Wär super wenn mir einer von euch nen Rat geben könnte


----------



## tobi-trial (24. Oktober 2010)

ich wiege mit voller Montur ca. 82kg. und ich fahre das Hanzz mit den Federn die drin waren und vorne mit offener Druckstufe. Bis jetzt ist noch nichts durchgeschlagen und ich fahre wirklich nicht vorsichtig. (siehe obigen Beitrag).

Also ich würde das Fahrwerk-Setup so lassen.


----------



## Flairco (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

haltet mich ruhig für bescheuert, doch mir tut sich da eine "bescheuerte" und naja eher (technisch) nicht relevante frage auf:

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/hanzz/

auf der obigen seite (die ihr mit sicherheit schon mindestens 100 mal besucht habt  ) kann man in der beschreibung des bikes etwas von einem: "FR FSP-Viergelenker" lesen. 

Was bedeutet denn dieses "FR-FSP" denn eigentlich? "FR" könnte für freeride stehen, doch dieses FSP sagt mir rein garnichts. Wisst ihr es zufälligerweise?

Wenn ich schon dabei bin, da ich in den nächsten tagen (wsl. morgen^^) vorhabe das Öl zu wechseln, wollte ich fragen ob das 0w30 öl auch gut im winter zu fahren ist oder ob es da noch bessere alternativen gibt, ich habe nämlich wirklich vor, im winter im ruppigen gelände zu heizen, sprich die gabel sollte gut ansprechen. Da ich überhaupt keine ahnung von ölen habe, dachte ich mir, frage ich hier zur sicherheit nochmal nach. 

danke soweit und einen schönen abend

greets


----------



## sepalot (25. Oktober 2010)

Flairco schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> haltet mich ruhig für bescheuert, doch mir tut sich da eine "bescheuerte" und naja eher (technisch) nicht relevante frage auf:
> 
> ...


 
Moin moin,

zu FSP: http://www.cube.eu/innovation-center/

lg
sepalot


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Oktober 2010)

@ Flairco: Wieso sollte die Gabel nicht sensibel bleiben? So dickflüssig ist 0W30 auch wieder nicht, und da eh nur eine kleine Menge davon drin ist, würde das auch nicht weiter Gewicht fallen, falls du mal ein zu dickes Öl erwischtest. Dazu wird sie so oder so besser ansprechen als vorher, da erfahrungsgemäß in keiner Fox genug Schmieröl drin ist . Die wird sich gewaltig über einen Schuss Öl freuen und sich gebührend bedanken.


----------



## tobi-trial (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe heute nochmal komplett die Gabel ausgebaut und alles auf Risse oder Beulen usw. überprüft. 
Es ist absolut nichts zu finden, der Gabelschaft ist auch noch gerade. Alles nochmal bei meinem Händler durchchecken lassen. 

Er hat nichts festgestellt

Cube ist echt ne Top Marke


----------



## giosala1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi 
kann mir einer von euch Hanzz  ProTreibern 
evtl sagen was für ne Feder Orginal im Pro vonre verbaut ist ?
Farbe ?
Geh ich recht in der Annahme das beim hinteren die nächt härtere Feder anstatt der 450 die 500 ist ?

Ich werd meinen Hobbel am Samstag mal im Geiskopf testen - leider letzt mögliches Wochenende drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (28. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute, 

auf der service homepage von fox, da stehen ja die mengen drinnen, wieviel wo an öl rein muss: 

2011 36 Float 170 & 180 (FIT RC2 damper): 
Fox Red 10 wt. damper 66.9
Fox Green 10 wt. damper side O/B 40.0
Fox Green 10 wt. spring side O/B 40.0
Fox FLOAT fluid air chamber 5.0

Soo, die grünen angaben sind mir klar, da werden 40 ml in in beide standrohre gekippt, doch was ist gmeeint mit den roten angaben (vorallem die 66.9ml) und das blaue zeug, wo kommt das rein? und was bedeutet die angabe "wt." 

wie gesagt, ich will nur das öl wechseln und zwar heute, deswegen frage ich nochmal zur sicherheit. 

danke soweit

bis dann


----------



## Flairco (28. Oktober 2010)

O.k die fragen haben sich erledigt! Konnte alles nachlesen.


----------



## giosala1 (31. Oktober 2010)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Ich bin heute das erste mal mit Hanzz Pro in Wald gewesen .
> Update :
> - Race Face Atlas Lenker
> - 600er Feder
> ...



Hi kannst du mir bitte 
mitteilen was in der Gabel vom Pro die Federfarbe oder Härte - möchte die nächst härtere einbauen ( 83kg)


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Oktober 2010)

Mach auf das Teil und sieh nach...


----------



## tommyOO (31. Oktober 2010)

Tach Genossen,

bin gestern bei meinem Cube Dealer mal das neue Hanzz 2011er in der normalen Version gefahren.Hatte es gerade frisch reinbekommen,bei der Vorstellung auf der Euro hat es mir das Gerät schon angetan,aber wenn man das Teil live sieht und erst fährt,puhhh. Nächste Sesion ist es meins denke ich,aber eine Frage,die Fox Van R ist mir etwas weich,kann man die nur durch einstellen härter machen oder muss eine andere Feder her? Wer hat das Bike schon und hat es schon auf längeren Strecken gefahren? Klappt das gut mit der Geometrie bei Aufstiegen?

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Oktober 2010)

Aufstiege sind gar kein Problem, einfach die Sattelstütze rausziehen und los. Die Van R kann man nur "härter" machen, indem man die Feder wechselt. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Druckstufeneinstellung aber gut so und bedarf keiner Änderung.

btw: Das vieh schimpft sich Saison.


----------



## giosala1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
hab jetzt den ersten Bikeparkeinsatz am Geiskopf hinter mir, mir kommt die GABEL sehr weich vor, bin aber nicht schwerer als so ca 79-82kg mit Ausrüstung, wie ist euer EIndruch von dem Teil . Hinten finde ich die Sache voll ok.


----------



## Chucknorman (31. Oktober 2010)

Jungs ich steh jetzt kurz davor mir auch ein HANZZ zuzulegen was mich am Bike stört ist die Umwerfermontage. Kann mann wenn man vorne einfach fährt den Flaschenhalter wegmachen oder ist der fest mit dem Rahmen verbunden? Sehe in diesem einen unnützigen Dreckfänger. Wie siehts eigentlich mit ersten Erfahrungen aus dem Bikepark aus?


----------



## giosala1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Kann 
nur sagen das Bike macht Laune )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (31. Oktober 2010)

@Chucknorman: Jawoll, geht zu demontieren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Oktober 2010)

@ giosala1: Welche Rahmengröße fährst du? Im M ist die blaue/mittlere Feder drin, mit welcher ich (65kg) zwar fast keinen Sag habe (3cm oder so), die Gabel aber trotzdem zum Durchschlagen bringe, wenn ich es drauf anlege.


----------



## giosala1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ giosala1: Welche Rahmengröße fährst du? Im M ist die blaue/mittlere Feder drin, mit welcher ich (65kg) zwar fast keinen Sag habe (3cm oder so), die Gabel aber trotzdem zum Durchschlagen bringe, wenn ich es drauf anlege.



Ich habe ein M
werd die Feder  wechseln
dann müßte das schon passen


----------



## pr0phet (1. November 2010)

sooo, nun ist mein Hanzz letzte Woche auch endlich gekommen


----------



## tommyOO (1. November 2010)

mann jetzt machst du mich echt neidisch !! Ich muss noch bis Mai warten


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. November 2010)

Hi ,

die Orig. Federn sind hellblau bei mir gewesen .

Bei Hanzz von pr0phet ist das eine one und keine one FR ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (1. November 2010)

ich hab mich auch gewundert weil die FR ja silberne Griffe haben sollt, steht auch nirgends was von FR drauf... Habs so bekommen, aber mir solls recht sein...


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. November 2010)

Die FR hat normalerweise rote Kolbendeckel und silberne Hebel. Kann natürlich sein, dass Cube eine eigene Version geordert hat, diese an den ersten Rädern noch nicht montiert werden konnte, da noch nicht ausgeliefert oder Ähnliches. Jedenfalls sieht sie so viel besser aus.


----------



## pr0phet (1. November 2010)

ich war auch positiv überrascht  kolbendeckel sind auch schwarz...


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. November 2010)

Weiss ich. Das war eigentlich im Teil



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die FR hat *normalerweise* rote Kolbendeckel und silberne Hebel.



inkludiert.


----------



## cuberider66 (2. November 2010)

hi,

mein bruder hat nun auch seit ca. 6 wochen ein hanzz und ist, abgesehen davon das er im zweifelsfall alles kaputt kriegt, soweit sehr zufrieden. folgendes problem ist aber ohne seinem zutun entstanden: und zwar ist an seinem ausfallende die kleine nase am schalt auge,an der sich das schaltwerk abstützt abgedrückt bzw abgerieben( bild  in meinem album).dadurch klappt natürlich das schaltwerk nach vorne und liegt unten an der kettenstrebe an , folglich nicht fahrbar.
hat irgendjemand hier ähnliche probleme?
werde das ganze natürlich an unseren cube händler weiterleiten, bin aber für jegliche hilfe dankbar.

lg


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2010)

Zum Glück nicht, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Schaltauge aus SEHR weichem Alu besteht. Ich werde mir so bald wie möglich ein Ersatzschaltauge auf Vorrat legen.


----------



## jan84 (2. November 2010)

Hat das Hanzz auch X-12? Wenn ja, kauft die Schaltaugen und Schrauben von Syntace. Die sind zum einenen wesentlich leichter und zum andern deutlich hochwertiger verarbeitet. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. November 2010)

Dann finde du mir ein Schaltauge von Syntace, das passt. Nur zur Info: Das ganze blaue, hintere Stück ist das Schaltauge.


----------



## jan84 (3. November 2010)

Ah ok, dann hats nicht die selbe Konstruktion wie bei Fritzz, Stereo etc... Dann kannst du meinen Tipp getrost vergessen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## hubtraumdenker (3. November 2010)

AAalso zu den Bremsen habe ich folgendes beizutragen:
Mein Hanzz habe ich ja nun schon ein paar Tage,
dieses Hanzz wurde vom Händler kurz nach der Eurobike geordert,
mein Hanzz kam mit Silbernen Bremsgriffen u. dem Roteloxal
an den Sätteln.
Ich war so begeistert das ich einen Kolegen angesteckt habe 
u. der sich nun auch eins geordert hat.
Nun ist das vor 2 Wochen gekommen u. hat schwarze Hebel u. Sättel,
(Glanzschwarz, nicht matt wie bei mir).
Soooo gleich meinen Händler angehauen watt da abgeht,
das Modell mit den Glanzschwarzen Griffen sei das 2011er Modell,
an diesem ist am Hebel noch etwas mehr zu verstellen(Druckpunkt? weiß nicht mehr).
Cube hatte wohl noch ne Palette 2010er Modelle am Start u. hat die ersten Ordersätze mit denen bestückt, denke ich.

Aber ist ja alles halb so schlimm, das Bike ist super geil!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___FREERIDE___ (3. November 2010)

Hi ich will mir nächstes Jahr auch ein Hanzz zulegen. Mich würde noch interessieren ob der Gabelschaft 1,5 1 1/8 oder tapered ist? Will mir nähmlich ne Totem 2 Step- Air reinbauen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2010)

Das *Steuerrohr* ist gemeint und durchgehend für 1.5"-Gabelschäfte gedacht, womit alle Optionen offen bleiben.


----------



## ___FREERIDE___ (3. November 2010)

Sehr schön dann werd ich mir die Totem schon ma bestellen.


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. November 2010)

Es muss aber gesagt werden das du evtl. den Steuersatz auch tauschen musst, 
je nach dem in welcher Ausführung du die Totem nun kaufst.

Gruß
Green


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2010)

Seltsam ist allerdings, dass Cube den FSA Orbit Extreme Pro 1.5 angibt, jedoch ein Reduziersteuersatz von FSA verbaut ist.


----------



## tobi-trial (3. November 2010)

hallo 

vielleicht wisst ihr noch von meinem unfall?!! jetzt hab ich doch einen schaden entdeckt
am bremsschlauch der VR-Bremse tritt minimal am Bremshebel flüssigkeit aus. der Druckpunkt ist aber noch ok. solange da sich nichts drastisch verändert, mache ich auch nichts, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2010)

Natürlich wirst du daran was ändern . Du kannst doch nicht mit einer undichten Bremse rumeiern! Wo genau tritt die Bremsflüssigkeit denn aus?


----------



## tobi-trial (3. November 2010)

direkt an der verbindung von bremshebel und bremsschlauch


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2010)

Dann ist höchstwahrscheinlich bloß die Bremsleitung ein wenig rausgezogen worden. Besorg dir Quetsch- und Stützhülse und fixiere die Leitung wieder anständig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (3. November 2010)

das passiert wenn der lenker überdreht wird? du weiß wie ich gegen den baum gechrashed bin? wenn das nur das ist, bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2010)

Ok, überleg mal. Du sagst selbst, dass der Lenker überdreht wurde, womit die Leitung gedehnt wird. Dann überleg noch ein wenig weiter. Weisst du, wie die Leitung im Hebel gehalten wird? Ja? Dann weisst du auch, was passiert wenn zu fest an der Leitung gezogen wird und du weisst, was du jetzt zu tun hast.

Und zwar die Plastikhülse lösen und nachsehen!


----------



## tobi-trial (3. November 2010)

ok, ich dachte ich ginge aufs Gymnasium wo man denken lernt
man bin ich blöd, alles klar, danke. dann werd ich das mal im Geschäft machen.

LG


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2010)

Sicher, dass du nicht auch mit dem Kopf irgendwo gegengeknallt bist? 

Jo, mach das mal. Mehr ist da aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht los.


----------



## tobi-trial (3. November 2010)

ich hatte zum glück nen helm auf
ok


----------



## tommyOO (3. November 2010)

Hallo,
bei der Fox Van R Gabel im Pro,welche Farbe hat die Feder ab Werk? Und was wäre die nächst härtere? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2010)

Blätter mal eine Seite zurück.


----------



## ___FREERIDE___ (3. November 2010)

hi,
heißt das, dass ich ne 1 1/8" gabel einbauen muss um den steuersatz beizubehalten?


----------



## Mircwidu (3. November 2010)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist im Pro ne Tapered Gabel verbaut.
Hab letztens bei nem Freund geschaut.
Bin mir aber nicht mehr hundert pro sicher.

Wieso willst du die Gabel Tauschen?
Die Fox ist nicht mit der 160mm 36ger vergleichbar was steifigkeit angeht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2010)

Ja, dürfte eine Tapered sein.

Inwiefern nicht vergleichbar? Steifer? Weniger steif?


----------



## Mircwidu (3. November 2010)

naja die 180mm 36ger hat eine extrem große überlappung der Tauch und Standrohre. Dadurch wird sie steifer. Was für mich der einzige grund ist auf ne Totem zu wechseln, da die Van doch recht gut funktionieren soll/funktioniert.
Meine Talas konnte leider nicht mal ansatzweise mit ner Totem Coil mithalten.

Wir mit unseren unter 70 kg merken sowieso keinen großen unterschied. Nicht mal zwischen 1 1/8 und 1 1/2


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> naja die 180mm 36ger hat eine extrem große überlappung der Tauch und Standrohre. Dadurch wird sie steifer. Was für mich der einzige grund ist auf ne Totem zu wechseln, da die Van doch recht gut funktionieren soll/funktioniert.






G.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. November 2010)

Gut zu wissen. Da ich bei meinem Fliegengewicht aber nicht mal eine 160er Talas zum Ächzen brachte, für mich eher unwichtig ^^. Dazu behaupte ich, dass die Steifigkeitsunterschiede zwischen 1 1/8", tapered und 1.5" nur im Labor relevant sind.


----------



## Mircwidu (4. November 2010)

was ist an meinem Post nicht zu verstehen?
Das mit der Stefigkeit?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> was ist an meinem Post nicht zu verstehen?
> Das mit der Stefigkeit?



Du willst deswegen eine Totem weil die Fox schön steif ist und gut funktionieren soll???
Des vrsteh ich an dem Satz net so

G.


----------



## Mircwidu (4. November 2010)

ok bissl blöd ausgedrückt.
War schon spät.

Ich meinte es gibt meiner Meihnung nach keine extrem ausschlaggebenden Gründe auf eine Totem umzusteigen. Es sei denn die FOX geht nicht.

Was bei einer Talas durchaus möglich sein kann oder auch bei ner Totem 2Step.

Was sind deine Beweggründe auf ne Totem zu wechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ok bissl blöd ausgedrückt.
> War schon spät.
> 
> Ich meinte es gibt meiner Meihnung nach keine extrem ausschlaggebenden Gründe auf eine Totem umzusteigen. Es sei denn die FOX geht nicht.
> ...



Ahh...oke, dann hat ich das genau irgendwie andersrum verstanden

Ich hatte mal eine Totem Coil vor 2 Jahren. War ein Trauerspiel, aber mittlerweile sollen sie ja halten.
Aber ich möchte gar keine....würde wenn überhaubt ein Fox Van bevorzugen.

G.


----------



## ___FREERIDE___ (4. November 2010)

Wollte halt ne absenkbare Gabel um auch ma nen Berg hochzukraxeln.
Außerdem hat ein Kumpel von mir die Totem Solo Air und die geht halt richtig fein.
Fox Talas war mir zu teuer. Mein Händler hat mir auch angeboten die Totem 2 Step-Air aufpreislos einzubauen.


----------



## laultima83 (4. November 2010)

Die 2 step soll nicht so gut sein und anfällig das für ganz schnell eine 1 step zu sein


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. November 2010)

Seit 2010 soll die 2-Step funktionieren. Ich würde es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen, hielte ich Absenkungen nicht für unnötig und Stahlfederung für das Nonplusultra .


----------



## tobi-trial (4. November 2010)

also viel absenken brauchst du nicht. einfach den rebound zudrehen und dann passt das. Wir haben gestern eine Radtour gemacht und ich war mim Hanzz und der Fox Van (und ohne rotem Kopf) fast schneller aufm Berg, als die mit ihren normalen Hardtails.


----------



## ___FREERIDE___ (4. November 2010)

Was tobi- trial schreibt kling schon mal gut. Eigentlich steh ich ja total auf Fox. Ich werd noch  ma fragen ob ich mit der Fox van R ne ausgedehntere Probefahrt machen kann und mich dann entscheiden ob ich die Totem wirklich will.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. November 2010)

Zur Absenkung : Gabel runterdrücken und mit eine kleinen Spanngurt ( von den alten Pedalen ) Fixieren . Billig und effektiv und immer noch Coil !!
Ich finde die Fox sehr Geil


----------



## tobi-trial (4. November 2010)

das hast du aus der Freeride


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. November 2010)

Ja von mir ist es nicht aber es funktioniert sehr gut, eifach und kosten 3,99â¬ !!
Abgesehen davon bergauffahren wird Ã¼berbewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. November 2010)

Die Sattelstange auszufahren kostet gar nix und ist weitaus effektiver als die Gabel abzusenken.


----------



## Bymike (4. November 2010)

Und dazu anstatt den 5Ten Schuhen werden - ganz 70ies like - Plateauschuhe angezogen, oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. November 2010)

Latürnich! Mit Goldfischen drinne .


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2010)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> also viel absenken brauchst du nicht. einfach den rebound zudrehen und dann passt das. Wir haben gestern eine Radtour gemacht und ich war mim Hanzz und der Fox Van (und ohne rotem Kopf) fast schneller aufm Berg, als die mit ihren normalen Hardtails.



Sorry glaubts du das wirklich  Wenn du nicht mit deiner 5 jährigen Schwester unterwegs warst ist das Nonsens... das Hanzz wie auch jedes andere Rad dieser Klasse fährt sicher den Berg hoch, aber wenn mir jemand sagt, dass er genau so fix ist wie mit nem Hardtail oder nem Allmountain Fully, dann ist das einfach Quatsch... Sorry aber muss mal deutlich gesagt werden.
Wobei es ja auch nicht schlimm ist da das Radl dafür nun auch nicht gebaut wurde...



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Sattelstange auszufahren kostet gar nix und ist weitaus effektiver als die Gabel abzusenken.



Auch eine Absenkung der Gabel ist absolut sinnvoll, es macht die Sache deutlich entspannter als mit 180mm den Berg hoch zu strampeln.

Sicher eine versenkte Stütze und angewinkelte Knie sind noch schlimmer , aber mit Absenkung fährt es sich besser hoch.

Man muss eben für sich entscheiden, ob man unbedingt die Performance einer Metallfeder möchte oder ob man auch mit der Kennlinie von Luft zurecht kommt.

Verabschiedet euch doch mal von dem Gedanken des einen Radls für alles. Man kann mit dem Hanzz sicherlich alles machen, aber weder das eine noch das andere Extrem der Skala wird es besonders gut können.
Aber das ist eben vollkommen normal.


----------



## laultima83 (5. November 2010)

Und solange man kein rennen berg aufgewinnen will reichts doch eh das man hochkommt ich mit meiner 200mm vorne kämpfe da schon an steilen stücken aber ich will auch nicht erster oben sondern unten sein


----------



## SRX-Prinz (5. November 2010)

Machen wir uns nicht vor das Wunderrad gibt es nicht , jeder muß seins finden oder hat wie fast alle hier min. 2 Stück im Keller.Noch dazu kommt es darauf an mit wem man unterwegs ist und was man vor hat ! Bergauf mit der Lycrafraktion und 10 kg Bikes kann und will ich gar nicht mithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (5. November 2010)

zu [email protected]

das Hanzz fährt sich bergauf "relativ" gut. Das man mit einem guten Hardtail oder einem All-Mountain natürlich schneller ist, ist mir auch klar 
Die Tour hab ich mit ein 12er Schuljahrgang gemacht und die waren nicht so trainiert wie unsereins. Ich habe bewusst -fast- geschrieben um zu zeigen, das man auch mim Hanzz berghoch kommt. 
Wie schon laultima83 gesagt hat, wollen die meisten die so ein Fahrrad fahren als erster unten sein. Und auf den Berg zum Trail zu fahren reicht das alle mal. Aber eine Alpenüberquerung würde ich damit nicht machen.

Also muss man je nach Einsatzzweck Kompromisse eingehen. Für mich reicht es vollkommen aus und Touren von ca. 40-60km oder mal nen guten Downhill Trail; Das Hanzz macht alles mit


----------



## jan84 (5. November 2010)

Man hats dieses Jahr beim Caidom wieder relativ eindrucksvoll gesehen was mit schweren Bikes bergauf geht wenn der Fahrer fit ist. Im Uphill Rennen hatten einige Fahrer mit großen Bikes (Kraftstoff mit 160mm, Fritzz / Hanzz) nach etwas mehr als 1:30Std. die 1600Hm hinter sich....
Je breiter das Spektrum was der Fahrer vorhat, desto mehr muss man sich von der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau verabschieden bzw. bei einigen Disziplinen (runter oder hoch) einfach beissen (/oder jammern ).


grüße,
Jan


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2010)

tobi-trial schrieb:
			
		

> also muss man je nach Einsatzzweck Kompromisse eingehen. Für mich reicht es vollkommen aus und Touren von ca. 40-60km oder mal nen guten Downhill Trail; Das Hanzz macht alles mit



Euer Hanzz ist meiner Meinung nach mit meinem Marin relativ gut vergleichbar, und da ich eben auch, mit Fokus auf bergab, keine Luft mehr als Federmedium wollte, muss ich die 180mm auch den Berg hoch treten, klar geht das und weil das Bike noch nicht lange fertig ist und es Spaß macht fahre ich damit im Moment auch meine Feierabendrund... Das GEHT auch 



			
				tobi-trial schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Tour hab ich mit ein 12er Schuljahrgang...



Naja da hast du dir die Generation Playstation als Gegner ausgesucht (zumindest auf 50% trifft das bestimmt zu), das nächste mal nimmst gefälligst nen ausgewachsenen Dh´ler und 2 Tage vorher gibts nix zu essen mehr 

Nochmal an alle die ihr Hanzz schon haben und evtl. schonmal ne Totem,66 oder Ndee zum Vergleich hatten. Wie schlägt sich die 36er 180 denn? Bitte aber nicht nur Begeisterungsausrufe weil alles toll und neu ist  ... kann ich verstehen, geht ja jedem so, aber etwas in Richtung "Das find ich gut"... "Das find ich nicht so gut" würde mir besser gefallen.

Btw. weiß jemand zufällig was der Hanzz Rahmen wiegt? Die 16,5 für das Hanzz SL sind ja nicht sooo wenig. Jemand es schonmal ganz auseinander gehabt?  Müs Lee?


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2010)

Generation Playse ist anwesend, also spuck mal keine all zu großen Töne . Dass bloß 50% der Jugendlichen Sport treiben, ist ja mal so was von falsch.

Zur Van: Alles toll, neu, supergeilomatiko und so weiter . Sensibel ist sie, schön linear, steif genug und dank mangelndem Bottom Out wird der Federweg tatsächlich ausgenutzt! Die voreingestellte Druckstufe ist auf einem guten Niveau, da würde ich wenig dran ändern, hätte ich die Möglichkeit dazu. Was nicht gefällt... öhm, mangelndes Schmieröl im Originalzustand? Sonst fällt mir nichts ein.

Auseinandergenommen habe ich das Rad noch nicht, wozu auch? Es funzt ja alles .

btw: Das Marin stand auch auf meiner Liste, wäre aber in der gewünschten Ausstattung leider mehr als doppelt so teuer geworden wie das Hanzz .


----------



## laultima83 (5. November 2010)

HAHA ja zum Müs Lee würde es passen das er das bike schon komplett zerlegt hat ^^

also man kann sowieso alles mit fast jedem bike fahren ist halt ne frage der geschwindigkeit ich hab nen reinen dh´ler und fahre damit auch meine touren feierabend runde oder sonst was, wie gesagt ich muss nicht erster dabei sein  solange man spass hat ist es doch eh egal


----------



## tobi-trial (5. November 2010)

meine finde ich  nicht so sensibel, aber das kann auch an der falschen einstellung liegen. Ich hab den Rebound und die Zugstufe ganz draußen. Beim Bremsen verhärtet sie nicht und taucht nicht unnötig ab im gegensatz zur Suntour Rux

Frage: Wie komme ich an eine Gabel mit Kashima-Beschichtung?  warum wurde die nicht gleich verbaut?


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2010)

1. Rebound und Zugstufe ist das gleiche . Verhärten tut an sich keine Gabel beim Bremsen, was du meinst ist wohl das Wegtauchen. Da es eine Stahlfedergabel ist, ist das eh irrelevant.
2.Warum? Weil Fox die Gabeln nun mal nur für den Endverbrauchermarkt freigibt, so dass die Teile sich besser verkaufen. Kein Hersteller darf die serienmäßig verbauen.


----------



## tobi-trial (5. November 2010)

wie nennt man denn den blauen und den roten drehknopf?? 
ok, wie schade. meinst du das lohnt sich die Gabel zu tauschen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2010)

Nein, lohnt nicht. Kashima ist größtenteils Placeboeffekt.

Der rote Knopf auf der rechten Seite ist für Rebound/Zugstufe, der blaue auf der linken Seite für die Federvorspannung. Der sollte mindestens 2 Klicks geschlossen sein, sonst klappert die Feder. Hättest du eine RC2, dann wären auf der rechten Seite noch 2 blaue, für Low- und Highspeeddruckstufe zuständige Knöpfe, vorhanden.


----------



## tobi-trial (5. November 2010)

Ah

ich hab mich schon gewundert, was in der Gabel klappert.  dann lass ich das Hanzz mal so wie es ist und fahre weiter mit den Playstaion-Kids
übrigens, wir hatten einige die ziemlich fitt waren, sogar blonde Mädels ;-)

ich hab bei uns einen Mini Dirtpark entdeckt, so was in der Art
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/89140

mal sehen wie sich das mim Hanzz fahren lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (5. November 2010)

Minidirthügel sind gar kein Problem, die großen und hohen Kicker dagegen bereiten mir immer mal wieder Kopf- und Handgelenkschmerzen. Es ist nun mal dank des Gewichtes etwas träger in der Luft und lässt sich nicht so pralle manövrieren.

btw: Hanzz in Äktschön:


----------



## ___FREERIDE___ (6. November 2010)

Hey tobi-trial wo wohnst du denn? Babenhausen is aber net im Odenwald. Ich wohn in einem ortsteil von Babenhausen.


----------



## tobi-trial (6. November 2010)

Nein liegt es nicht. ich wohne ca. 75,4km von dir weg in Mörlenbach und das liegt am Rand vom Odenwald nahe der Bergstraße. und das ist mein hometrail [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=822CYwqCyk4"]YouTube        - Crazy Hardtail Freeride Run with Dirtbike[/nomedia]


----------



## ___FREERIDE___ (7. November 2010)

mörlenbach kenn ich auch da hab ich verwandte. ist der trail offiziell oder kennt der förster den nicht. wir haben einen in dieburg gebaut. den kennt der förster zwar er hat uns aber noch nicht erwischt.


----------



## tobi-trial (7. November 2010)

der ist inoffiziell aber der Förster weiß Bescheid und kooperiert zum Glück


----------



## jan84 (8. November 2010)

Der Trail ist auch schwer zu übersehen .


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2010)

Indeed. Aber geil ist er .


----------



## tobi-trial (8. November 2010)

Müs Lee, meine Gabel ist bei weitem nicht so sensibel wie bei dir im Video. Ich spür jede kleine Unebenheit, woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2010)

Mangelnde Schmierung? Erhöhte Federvorspannung? Falsche Feder? Ich tippe auf ersteres. Aufmachen - nachsehen - ggf. Schmieröl reinkippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (8. November 2010)

wo aufmachen? und was für schmieröl?


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2010)

Motoröl am besten. Gabelöl geht natürlich auch, hauptsache schmierend.

www.service.foxracingshox.com/consumers

Suchen -> finden -> glücklich sein -> mit Enthusiasmus ans Werk gehen.


----------



## pr0phet (8. November 2010)

Der Link geht nicht...


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2010)

Dann so:

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/


----------



## pr0phet (8. November 2010)

perfekt


----------



## tobi-trial (8. November 2010)

ok danke, 

sieht kompliziert aus, da trau ich mich net dran ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2010)

Ist sehr einfach, da gibts nur zwei Schrauben zu lösen, das Öl rausfließen zu lassen, das Dämpfungsöl aufzufangen + wieder einzufüllen und Schmieröl auf die Federseite geben.


----------



## laultima83 (9. November 2010)

Geht dabei nicht die garantie verloren ?


----------



## Chucknorman (9. November 2010)

Kann mal bitte jemand näheres über den FOX Van RC Dämpfer berichten? In meinem zukünftigen Bike ist der auch drin und ich weiß nicht ob er qualitativ mit nem DHX mithalten kann. Spricht er sensibel an? rauscht er genauso durch den FW wie der DHX? Hat er auch genug Endprogression?


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. November 2010)

@ laultima: Nein. Falls Toxo doch meckern sollte, könnt ihr denen was husten.

@ über mir: Ja. Fehlende Highspeeddruckstufe wie beim DHX, wenig mittlerer Federweg. Allerdings sensibel, Endprogression in Ordnung.


----------



## laultima83 (9. November 2010)

Also ich hatte das auch nur irgendwo gelesen das wenn man das nicht vom Fachmann machen läßt geht die Garantie verloren..............was mich aber gewundert hat warum man dann an eine anleitung zu neuen gabeln auf seiner hp anbietet wie man den service selber macht


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. November 2010)

Nein nein, die Garantie, besser gesagt die Gewährleistung, geht nur verloren, wenn man was vermurkst. Aufmachen und rumschrauben darf man, doch nicht modifizieren à la Durchflussöffnungen aufbohren oder so was.


----------



## laultima83 (9. November 2010)

Ach sooo 



na wÃ¤re mir auch egal gewesen weil ich schick die doch nicht zum service und bezahle 150 â¬ mit versand........da wirste ja arm und das am besten alle 50 stunden 

obwohl meine ja noch neu ist habe ich bisschen schiss davor die boxxer zu Ã¶ffnen


----------



## hardi75 (9. November 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/778323

Hir mal ein paar Bilder meines Hanzz


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. November 2010)

Unterm Bild BBCode ein-/ausblenden, kopieren, einfügen:





Van oder Float? Ein Umbau der Federteile wäre wohl günstiger gekommen als die neue Gabel ^^.


----------



## hardi75 (9. November 2010)

Fox Talas 180 2011 noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (10. November 2010)

warum hast du dich denn für Gold entschieden? wenn es dir so gefällt dann ist das super, aber ich persönlich finde, dass sich das Gold mit dem Rest der Farben beißt. Ich hätte es mal mit den weißen Track Mack Felgen probiert. Der Sattel passt gut und die Kurbel sieht edel aus. 

Aber jeder baut sich sein Bike, wie es ihm gefällt.


----------



## hardi75 (10. November 2010)

Genua wie du schon geschrieben hast baut jeder sein Bike auf wie er will. 

Weisse Räder hat doch jedes 2 Bike. 

und weisse Räder putzen ist auch ein Grosser aufwand


----------



## tobi-trial (10. November 2010)

Meiner, noch unverändert


----------



## nullstein (11. November 2010)

Die goldenen TrackMack sehen super aus am Hanzz. Aber hau bloß den weißen Sattel runter. Nach 3 Ausfahrten sieht das Teil wie vollgeka**t aus (kenn ich von meinem).


----------



## giosala1 (12. November 2010)

Hallo
welche Federn hat ihr jetzt drin
ich habe vorne die grüne rein - jetzt haut die Sache super hin.
Wie schauts mit dem Vorbau aus - Länge ??


----------



## tobi-trial (12. November 2010)

Müs Lee, das Problem mit dem Ansprechverhalten hat sich gelöst. Ein Kollege sagte mir, dass ich das Fahrrad vorher 5-10min auf den Kopf stellen müsste, damit sich die Schwämme vollsaugen können. Das hab ich nun gemacht und es läuft alles wieder wie "geschmiert"


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2010)

Jo, da aber dünnflüssiges und wahrscheinlich auch zu wenig Gabelöl drin ist, wird das nicht lange halten. Ich habe meine gleich am Anfang auf Motoröl umgestellt und musste das Teil nicht ein mal auf den Kopf stellen .

@ giosala: Blau vorne, 450er hinten, 35mm 0° Vorbau.


----------



## tobi-trial (12. November 2010)

welches motoröl, da gibt es verschiedene.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2010)

Sagte ich doch jetzt schon drei mal . Egal, Hauptache Motoröl und dickflüssiger als Gabelöl. Von 0W30 bis 15W40 geht sicher alles. Drüber oder drunter weiss ich nicht, funzt aber höchstwahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (12. November 2010)

oh 3x schon  ok sorry, welches hast du drin? was bewirkt das Öl in der Gabel?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. November 2010)

Ich habe mir Motul 0W30 bei Hein Gericke besorgt, das war halt das einzige. Da das Motoröl dickflüssiger ist, bleibt es besser an den Standrohren und in den Schaumstoffringen haften und die Additive bringen dem ganzen zusätzliche Gleiteigenschaften.


----------



## laultima83 (14. November 2010)

Müs Lee ist echt so ein gabel Freak  erstmal dat neue ding auseinanderbauen ^^ ich harder ja noch mit mir ob ich das selber machen soll .....hinterher steht man da mit einzelteilen die überbleiben


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. November 2010)

Nicht speziell Gabelfreak, eher Bastelfreak .


----------



## laultima83 (14. November 2010)

HAHA ok ok das ist doch auch was gutes


----------



## tommyOO (16. November 2010)

kann mir nochmal einer genau sagen wofür der "Dosenhalter" hinten an der Schwinge ist ,neben dem Umwerfer? Da rätsel ich noch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (16. November 2010)

tommyOO schrieb:


> kann mir nochmal einer genau sagen wofür der "Dosenhalter" hinten an der Schwinge ist ,neben dem Umwerfer? Da rätsel ich noch immer


 

wenn du das meinst - da wird der umwerfer selbst dran befestigt, da sonst nicht anders möglich. deswegen kann der "dosenhalter" auch demontiert werden, wenn man eine getriebekurbel oder einfaches kettenblatt fährt.



















lg
sepalot


----------



## giosala1 (16. November 2010)

Hi,
was genau habt ihr an der Vanilla mit dem Öl verändert ?


----------



## Mircwidu (16. November 2010)

Leute das hat unser guter Lee doch nun oft genug beschrieben.
Auserdem soll es in dem Thread ums hanzz gehen.
 Bzgl 36ger, totem oder sonst was auf Motoröl Schmierung umzustellen gibt's genügend threads und Beschreibungen.


----------



## tobi-trial (17. November 2010)

einfach mal zwei drei seiten vorher durchblättern, da wurde die Frage (von mir) oft genug gestellt


----------



## giosala1 (18. November 2010)

So - bin jetzt en paar mal mit dem Hobel gefahren - fährt sich echt nicht schlecht
Nach ein paar umbauten.

Vorne auch einen weichen Big Betty drauf - fährt sich gleich leichter
-grüne Feder vorne rein
-hinten eine 500er Feder rein ( Titan)
50mm Vorbau kommt nich drann
dann müßte das Bike optimal sein

Mich würde nur noch interressieren - ob bei euch die Druckpunktverstellung auch entgegengesetzt auf beiden seiten ist
Eine ganz drin und eine ganz auf - dann ist bei beiden gleicher Druckpunkt - kann doch nicht ganz richtig sein oder ??




-


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. November 2010)

Die Big Betty ist Müll im Quadrat, damit wirds im Herbst und Winter noch rutschiger .

Das mit der Druckpunktverstellung ist bauartbedingt und normal. Da es nicht wie bei anderen Modellen ein Hebelmodell für links und eins für rechts gibt, sondern nur ein einziges Modell, das man auch umdrehen und auf der anderen Seite des Lenkers befestigen kann, ohne die Leitungen lösen zu müssen (Flipflopdesign), ist das so. Hebel umgedreht -> Einstellungen umgedreht.


----------



## tobi-trial (19. November 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab leider ein Hanzz zu verkaufen, wer interesse hat, einfach melden.


----------



## tobi-trial (19. November 2010)

aber nicht meins


----------



## laultima83 (19. November 2010)

WOW da will es aber einer schnell wieder loswerden


----------



## tobi-trial (19. November 2010)

mein Kollege will das nicht loswerden, nur ist er gesundheitlich so eingeschränkt, dass er für die nächsten 6-8 Monate nicht mehr aufm Bike sitzen wird 
so siehts aus Meister ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (19. November 2010)

Aber ist wird ja nicht schlecht  das hält sich kühl gelagert recht lange


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. November 2010)

Der Verkäufer bin ich .
Das Bike ist in Top zustand , hi 203er Scheibe und der Lenker wurde gegen eine Race Face Atlas getauscht .
Ich habe mir ziemlich kompliziert das Becken gebrochen,liege noch eine weile flach und die Docs sagen das es keine Wert mer hat dem Dem Sport .
Unfall ist mit Dirtbike vom Kumpel passiert .
Preis 2100 


----------



## laultima83 (22. November 2010)

******** ! Aber gute besserung dann mal von mir !


----------



## partycutze (22. November 2010)

sag das nicht, wenn sie dein becken gut zusammenbauen, solange sie es auch können, es gibt halt solche und jene ärzte, dann kannst du auch wieder sport machen, dauert zwar aber aufgeben würde ich nicht. reha ist super wichtig, zwar mega frustierend aber zieh es durch. 
wer kämpft kann verlieren,
wer jedoch gar nicht kämpft hat schon verloren.

wünsch dir alles glück der welt für deine genesung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. November 2010)

1. Gute Besserung!
2. Das SL, die teure Version, verkloppst du für 2100? Stell mal besser eine 3 vorne hin, sonst wird das ein Dumpingpreis.


----------



## Mircwidu (23. November 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.

Auf den Bildern ist aber nur die Pro Variante zu sehen.
Sonst hätte er schon ein Angebot von mit Bekommen. 

Gruß


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. November 2010)

Hi es ist auch nur das Pro .
Und kämpfen werde ich auf jeden Fall, ich werde mich aber in Zukunft mehr auf Endurotouren als auf Park und mehrere Qubikmeter beweget Hometrails konzentrieren . Ich bin halt doch schon 36 und Kids,Haus und Hof aus dem Rolli zu Unterhalten und Fianzieren geht nicht .Der Chefarzt meinte meinte wenn der Einschlag ein Paar cm höher gewessen wäre hätte es mir das Rückrad zerrissen


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. November 2010)

Rückgrat nennt sich das ^^.

Wie es scheint, hattest du doch ganz schön Glück! Wie ist das überhaupt passiert?


----------



## slmslvn (23. November 2010)

In (nicht lachen) geilenkirchener Krankenhaus sind die ziemlich fit was Hüfte anbelangt. N Freund von mir hatte dort 2 OPs..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (23. November 2010)

Auch von mir gute Genessung,hoffe kannst den Sport sobald es geht wieder betreiben. Und wenn ich jetzt das Geld hätte würde ich es nehmen,kann mir meins aber erst im Mai holen.


----------



## tobi-trial (23. November 2010)

hatte heute meinen ersten Platten im HR

war aber schnell wieder behoben


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. November 2010)

Wird auch schnell wieder drin sein, schließlich ist die Big Betty nicht sonderlich durchschlagresistent, es sei man fährt mit >2.5 Bar. Ein Gripmonster ist sie auch nicht usw. usf. etc. pp . Mit anderen Worten: Runterschmeissen, verkloppen und Minion draufziehen.


----------



## tobi-trial (23. November 2010)

hier mal aus langeweile ein paar Bilder, bitte eure meinung, also weiß passt glaub ich am besten.





















die meisten Farben der Felgen bekommt man bei Radsport Erdmann.


----------



## nullstein (23. November 2010)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> hier mal aus langeweile ein paar Bilder, bitte eure meinung, also weiß passt glaub ich am besten.
> 
> 
> 
> die meisten Farben der Felgen bekommt man bei Radsport Erdmann.



Mein Favorit!
Weiß sieht nach kurzer Zeit einfach nur doof aus.


----------



## [email protected] (23. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> ...Minion draufziehen...



Minion, sackschwer, mäßig breit, mäßiges Volumen, mieser Grip auf matschigem Boden... Mit anderen Worten: Runterschmeissen, verkloppen und Ardent draufziehen. 

Dieses Pauschalisieren bringt nix und wenn man das Gewicht sieht ist die Betty nicht halb so schlecht wie sie geredet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (23. November 2010)

@ tobi: Weiss oder rot, der Rest ist mir zu aufdringlich.

@ Tuneman: Jaja, aber die BB ist einfach GAR nicht zu gebrauchen, wenn man nicht auf furztrockenen und plattgewalzten Strecken unterwegs ist. Minion FTW, ich bleibe dabei .


----------



## Mircwidu (23. November 2010)

ich werf mal die Rubber Queen in den Raum.
oder der neue Baron schaut auch nicht verkehrt aus
http://www.conti-online.com/generat...b/downhill_freeride/DerBaron/derbaron_de.html


----------



## nullstein (24. November 2010)

Ich schwöre auf Intense Intruder,Invader oder Edge.Alle drei sehr gut und oftmals sehr günstig bei CRC.


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2010)

Bitte bitte keine Reifendiskussion... ich wollte doch nur die Frühstückscerealien etwas foppen


----------



## giosala1 (24. November 2010)

Genau
Schlechtes Wetter - dicker Reifen
Gutes Wetter .....Reifen
Ist soch egal


mein Sohnemann ( 12 ) hatt auf seinem Kona Howler Fat Albert drauf
und fährt im Geiskopf runter wie Sau

habt ihr den Vorbau schon geändert ?
ich hab mir jetzt nen 50er rangebaut - ist gleich noch besser das Teil - der orginale 75er ist doch schon arg lang


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. November 2010)

Hallo ,

Das Hanzz ist verkauft !!   

Peewee


----------



## Stoffel.S (26. November 2010)

hallo zusammen.

Ich fahre auch das SL. Bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings als Anfänger der ich bin was zu aufwändig von den einstellmöglichkeiten des Dämpfers und der Gabel. Lait freeride für die Gabel 6Clicks Highspeed und 8 Clicks Lowspeed. Aber wo fängt man an zu zählen?? Alles ins Minus drehen (gegen Uhrzeigersinn) und dann Zählen oder umgekehrt???


----------



## morph027 (26. November 2010)

Die Klicks geben meist ein "zudrehen" der Dämpfung an, also wie du schon schreibst, ganz auf (-) und dann die Klicks in Richtung +. Das + bedeutet in dem Fall mehr Dämpfung.


----------



## Stoffel.S (26. November 2010)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antword. Wieviele Clicks gut sind hägt aber bestimmt mehr von der strecke und dem fahrer ab oder kann man das wirklich anhand Tabellen einstellen so wie in der Freeride beschrieben???

Wie habt ihr SL fahrer euer Dämpfer und Gabel eingestellt???


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. November 2010)

nabend die herren,

wer kann mir denn was zur rahmengröße sagen?

ich bin 1,74 groß...größe S oder größe M?  jemand erfahrungswerte mit dieser körpergröße/rahmengröße?


gruß und danke,

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoffel.S (26. November 2010)

Ich bin 1,76 und habe M was gut Passt. Habe diese Frage auch vor ein paar Monaten auf dieser Seite geställt. Musst nur ein Paar Wochen, vieleicht 2 Monate zurück Blättern


----------



## Mircwidu (26. November 2010)

Stoffel.S schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die schnelle Antword. Wieviele Clicks gut sind hägt aber bestimmt mehr von der strecke und dem fahrer ab oder kann man das wirklich anhand Tabellen einstellen so wie in der Freeride beschrieben???
> 
> Wie habt ihr SL fahrer euer Dämpfer und Gabel eingestellt???



Da hast du vollkommen recht. Aber es ist ein guter Richtwert.
Einfach einstellen und fahren. Passt es: so lassen.
Wenn nicht immer nur eine Einstellung leicht ändern und dann erneut versuchen.
Was LS und HS Druckstufe machen findest ja hier im Forum zu hauf


----------



## Stoffel.S (26. November 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen recht. Aber es ist ein guter Richtwert.
> Einfach einstellen fahren. Passt es: so lassen.
> Wenn nicht immer nur eine Einstellung leicht ändern und dann erneut versuchen.
> Was LS und HS Druckstufe machen findest ja hier im Forum zu hauf




Jo das stimmt, ausprobieren ist die beste Lösung. Werde morgen wieder in Belgien unterwegs sein und ausgiebig Testen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. November 2010)

Lies dir mal das Handbuch dazu durch, das bringt viel Licht ins Dunkel.


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. November 2010)

Stoffel.S schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,76 und habe M was gut Passt. Habe diese Frage auch vor ein paar Monaten auf dieser Seite geställt. Musst nur ein Paar Wochen, vieleicht 2 Monate zurück Blättern



danke für die antwort...

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es in M zu lang ist und dann auf dem trail und beim umsetzen usw. zu schwerfällig ist!?

leider kann ich es nicht probesitzen...


----------



## Stoffel.S (27. November 2010)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> danke für die antwort...
> 
> ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es in M zu lang ist und dann auf dem trail und beim umsetzen usw. zu schwerfällig ist!?
> 
> leider kann ich es nicht probesitzen...




Ja ich kann deine Bedänken verstehen. Das was bei diesem Fahrrad sehr lang ist ist der Radstand (1177mm). Der Radstand hat aber nicht unbedingt etwas mit der Sitzposition zu tun. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das du bei einem S Probleme mit den Knien und dem Lenker bekommst. Ich würde das Rad eher als leichte DH Maschine sehen und nicht als FR. Denn surch den Radstand ist es nicht sooo sehr wenig. Dafür aber hald etwas stabieler bei hohem Tempo. Mir gefällt das sehr gut da ich DH lieber mag.

Da du aus Koblenz kommst würde ich dir Empfehlen mal zu Canyon zu fahren um dort mal auf einem S und M probezusitzen. Klar ist die Geometrie etwas anders bei den Rädern aber soooo extrem sind die unterschiede auch nicht.


----------



## tobi-trial (27. November 2010)

also ich bin 1,87 und hab das L und stoße fast mit den knieen an den Lenker, ist aber kein Problem.
das umsetzen ist anfangs etwas ungewohnt, wegen des Radstandes und des flachen lenkwinkels, aber mit ein bisschen übung klappt das wunderbar.


----------



## tommyOO (30. November 2010)

Tobi also meinst du das ich bei 1,82m auch ein L nehmen sollte? Werde es auch im Endurobereich einsetzen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. November 2010)

Bei längeren Touren auf jeden Fall ein L, das M ist doch schon arg kurz. Nicht, dass ich das schlecht fände, aber um bergauf zu fahren etwas kontraproduktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (1. Dezember 2010)

hätte ein Hanzz SL in M günstig zum Preis eines Pro abzugeben, max 15 Touren gefahren, falls einer günstig eines sucht


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> hätte ein Hanzz SL in M günstig zum Preis eines Pro abzugeben, max 15 Touren gefahren, falls einer günstig eines sucht



Beide Räder verkaufen Hörste wohl auf zum Mountainbiken
Oder hast beide doppelt

G.


----------



## Bayer (1. Dezember 2010)

nö nix aufhören  aber ein neue Saison kommt auch ein neues Bike


----------



## monkey10 (1. Dezember 2010)

Bayer schrieb:


> nö nix aufhören  aber ein neue Saison kommt auch ein neues Bike



und was wird´s? 301 od. gar 601?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2010)

G.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Dezember 2010)

Wie kann man sich nur jede Saison ein bzw. zwei neue Bikes kaufen? So ein Rad hat auch Gefühle  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (6. Dezember 2010)

zu tommyOO

ja auf jeden Fall ein L. Ich fahre mit meinem auch hin und wieder mal Touren und das passt, nur hat es einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel, was natürlich im Downhill Vorteile hat. aber mehrere von hunderten höhenmetern wollte ich nicht auf Dauer damit hochfahren, da nehm ich lieber das Fritzz.


----------



## Flairco (6. Dezember 2010)

hey leute

so, melde mich mal nach langer zeit wieder. 
einige werden jetzt erbost sein jedoch muss ich die frage loswerden. 
Soweit ist alles o.k mit dem bike, doch (und genau das ist der punkt) merke ich, dass ich einfach mit noch mehr speed und auf noch härterem gelände schneller fahren will, damit meine ich speziell die strecke am geisskopf (downhill) ich kann mit dem cube nicht vollgas geben, weil ich einfach merke, das (der rahmen mit sicherheit) gewisse teile nicht mitmachen. 

jetzt hätte ich ein angebot für einen tausch, ich habe natürlich nicht zugesagt ich bin nur am überlegen (bitte nicht sauer sein) es handelt sich um ein (fast) komplett neues demo 9 2009, allein nach den fakten würde es zum bergabfahren schon geeignet sein meint ihr nicht?

ich frage mich jetzt rein vom wert her ob der tausch o.k gehen würde, weil man ja nicht jedem trauen kann was er von sich gibt! denke aber nicht, dass ich es machen werde wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich kann ein paar sachen am bike nicht ausstehen =)


----------



## derAndre (6. Dezember 2010)

Ob Du mit dem Demo glücklicher/schneller sein würdest bleibt abzuwarten. Von dem groben Daten unterscheiden sich die beiden auf den ersten Blick wenig. 20 mm vorne, 13 hinten, 1° Lenkwinkel. Im Vergleich ist der Hannes schon eher ein Freeride und das Demo ein Downhiller, auch wenn sich mir der Unterschied nicht immer ganz einleuchtet. Ob der Tausch fair ist hängt ganz von den Komponenten ab und was das Demo schon alles erlebt hat, würde ich sagen.

Warum sollte irgendjemand erbost sein, weil Du unentschlossen bist?


----------



## Mircwidu (6. Dezember 2010)

Also ich kenne die DH am Geißkopf.
Und wenn du dein Hanzz dort ans Limit bekommst solltest du schleunigst nach einem Sponsor und dem IXS-Cup wenn nicht sogar WC ausschau halten.

Also nehme es mir bitte nicht übel. Bis ein Hanzz dort ans Limit kommt macht der Fahrer nen Rückzieher.

Was genau stört dich denn? Oder was macht deiner Meihnung nach schlapp?


----------



## Flairco (6. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

ja vielleicht hast du ja sogar recht, ich habe einfach noch nicht genug erfahrung, was schon mal nicht passt:

laufräder
gabel spricht zu schlecht an (losbrechmoment?! ölwechsel könnte abhilfe schaffen traue ich mir aber nicht zu)
Ab und an, nach höheren drops, schlägt der dämpfer durch (weiss ja nicht. ob das so gut ist)
bremsscheiben haben schonen schlag
saint schaltwerk, lässt sich die "+ schraube" weder rein noch raus drehen
kettenführung
hätte hinten auch gerne eine 203er scheibe da manuals mit der saint garnicht so einfach ist (wobei das jetzt nicht so ein großes problem ist)

werde jetzt mal in nen kompetenten shop gehen (regensburg) und dort mal alles durchecken lassen bzw. reparieren, weil ich denke da funktioniert so einiges nicht mehr richtig )

grüße


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Dezember 2010)

LRS: kannst dir einen stabielen DH zulegen

Gabel: wurde mehrfach gesagt das die Talas nicht der Traum ist. Auf Coil Umrüsten und Glücklich werden. Egal ob Totem, 36ger, NDee oder Kowa FR Coil.
oder erst einmal das versuchen
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artike...ecial-gabel-service-2011-fox-36er-serie-180mm

Dämpfer: dürfen durchschlagen. Auf der Hausstrecke  ~pro abfahrt ein mal.
Falls es dir zu oft ist erhöhe den Druck im BiggyPag (wenn noch nicht Max Druck) oder überlege ne härtere Feder zu verwenden.
So wie du es beschreibst ist es aber voll in Ordnung.

Bremsscheiben: passiert selbt an meinem Tourentrad. wieder richten oder neue Scheiben (da hilft auch kein DHler)

Saint Schaltwerk: wie bei den Scheiben kann das Hanzz nichts dafür. Kann auch am DHler passieren.

Wie willst du mit ner 203 Scheibe hinten besser dosieren? Sorry wenn du nen Maual nicht mit der 180ger dosiert bekommst dann erst recht nciht mit einer 203er.
Und nix in der Kette eines Manuals hat so wenig mit gelingen zu tun wie die größe der hinteren Bremsscheibe.
Sorry. Aber versuch dich doch mal ein wenig zu Informieren.
Oder verkauf mir dein Hanzz sehr güsntig und kauf dir nen DHler


----------



## Flairco (7. Dezember 2010)

Servus

erstens danke für den link, zweitens, vergiss was ich geschrieben habe, habe mir einfach mehr stabilität von den teilen erwartet. das mit der scheibe dachte ich so, je kleiner umso leichter bringst du sie zum stoppen bzw. hälst sie an, je größer umso... rest kann man sich ja denken. 

informieren tue ich mich in meinen augen genug, nur manche sachen, die passen einfach noch nicht. Doch wie gesagt, ich erwartete einfach eine stabilität und nicht, dass nach der ersten richtigen ausfahrt schon so einiges den geist aufgibt und so war es bei mir ;-) 
Speziell nach der Downhillstrecke am Geisskopf. 

Naja, werds jetzt erstmal zum "komplett" richten bringen damit alles wieder läuft wie geschmiert, wegen den laufrädern, das wäre das kleinste problem, da habe ich schon einen genialen link bekommen muss mich jetzt endlich mal darum kümmern. 

Das einzige was du billig haben kannst, sind meine gebrauchten schuhe und meine schlechten witze darüber 

dann danke soweit und ich bin erstmal wieder out! (mich über den schnee und die glätte ärgern)

grüße


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Dezember 2010)

das denken ist genau falsch.
Umso größer der Durchmesser um so bissiger ist, da man weniger Handkraft benötigt.
Also ich kenne leute denen ist die Saint 203 hinten zu bissig. Das heist sie blockiert zu schnell und ist "schlecht" Dosierbar.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Dezember 2010)

Dir passiert genau das, was ich befürchtete. Teures Rad gekauft, aber keine Ahnung von der Technik. Nimm mir das jetzt nicht übel, aber du bist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie man es NICHT machen sollte.


----------



## Flairco (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi

nein ich nehme es dir ganz und garnicht übel, das schlimme ist, ich weiss es sogar selber. Das nervt mich selber sehr deswegen stelle ich hier so viele fragen. 

Naja... ich denke ihr werdet mich noch ein wenig ertragen müssen. 

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (7. Dezember 2010)

ertragen? fragen ist doch völlig normal. du müsstest mal wissen wie oft ich Müs Lee wegen meiner Gabel gefragt habe xDxD
ich würde dir empfehlen nicht gleich aufzugeben mit dem Hanzz. Das hält jede Menge aus (zumindest bei harten Crashs). Kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen ;-). 
Es gibt viele Downhiller die mit der kompletten Saint-Gruppe unterwegs sind. Von daher glaub ich, dass es nicht an den Komponenten liegt. Die Gabel und die Lauffräder (mach ich auch demnächst) würde ich tauschen.

Gib dem Bike nochmal ne Chance.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Dezember 2010)

Was ist denn an der Gabel schlecht? Über mangelnde Steifigkeit dürften sich höchstens Fahrer jenseits der 90kg beschweren, die 4m-Drops moshen und wenn man das Ding mal schmiert, läuft es so gut, dass man nicht mehr tauschen möchte.


----------



## tobi-trial (7. Dezember 2010)

ich fahre die Van. wenn die richtig geschmiert ist, läuft das Ding 1a. 

was sagt ihr dazu, das wird sehr wahrscheinlich der nächste Laufradsatz von mir sein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Dezember 2010)

Passt farblich gar nicht ^^. Was kostet der Satz denn? Wenn er um 400 liegt, würde ich mir eher einen individuellen Satz aufbauen lassen.


----------



## tobi-trial (7. Dezember 2010)

den kann ich individuell aufbauen. schwarze, goldene, rote oder weiÃe Naben. Dazu rote, weiÃe, goldene oder schwarze felgen.

wie wÃ¼rdest du ihn denn z.B. aufbauen. 

der satz kostet so wie er ist 160â¬


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Dezember 2010)

Das die Van mit Schmierung recht gut läuft ist ja hier bekannt.

Flairco fährt aber die Talas.
Also ich habe es damals so gemacht das ich die Talas Verkauft habe. Es gibt sehr viele Leute die dafür noch richtig Schotter lassen.
Vom erlös eine Totem oder Van oder .... (steht schon oben) kaufen und glücklich werden.
Ist wenn man null Ahnung hat einfach die beste Alternative. Und so wie es klingt fährt er weniger Touren wo er das Talas wirklich brauchen könnte.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Dezember 2010)

Flairco fÃ¤hrt doch die originale Float, welche recht geschmiert auch sehr gut lÃ¤uft.

btw: Einem FR/DH-LRS fÃ¼r 160â¬ wÃ¼rde ich nicht vertrauen, schon gar nicht individuell aufgebaut...


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Dezember 2010)

stimmt war die Float. Nehm alles zurück.
trotzdem ist ne Coil noch mal was anderes


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Dezember 2010)

Vom Ansprechverhalten her nicht, von der Kennlinie her schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (7. Dezember 2010)

@xc01

hilfreiches Video sieht ja gar nicht so schwer aus wenn man sowas mal selber machen will.Und wie komme ich dann an die Stahlfeder ran? Wenn das Casting ab ist,das innere Rohr muss dann noch raus?


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Dezember 2010)

Um die Feder zu wechseln, musst du nur oben mit einer 32er Nuss die Abdeckkappe abschrauben.


----------



## jan84 (8. Dezember 2010)

@tobi-trial:

Ich lass mir gerade auch ein Vorderrad mit der Nabe bauen, fand sie jetzt von der Verarbeitung her irgendwie weniger wertig als die Hopes die ich in den anderen LR hab. Die Konstruktion zum Umbau zwischen 9mm und 20mm wirkt auch irgendwie halbgar. Wobei das letztendlich nichts über die Qualität aussagt. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach würde ich, gerade fürn Bike wie das Hanzz, darauf achten, dass die Laufräder gescheit gespannt sind. Für 160 Euro wirst du mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts ordentliches bekommen. Guck dir evtl. mal die Hope Hoops Laufräder an, evtl. gibts die auch mit breiteren Felgen als der ZTR Flow. 

Alle sechs Laufräder die ich bisher von Actionsports hatte mussten sehr zeitnah nachzentriert werden, egal ob leicht (DT, CXRay, DT4.2) oder robust (SLX, standardspeichen, singletrack). Was angesichts des Preises aber auch noch in Ordnung geht. 


@Flairco:
Dir fehlts vermutlich einfach an Erfahrung (vermutlich fahrtechnisch und bzgl. der Fahrradtechnik, nicht böse gemeint die Feststellung). Dass Anbauteile kaputtgehen ist vollkommen normal, beim DH fahren gehört es, je nach Fahrstil früher oder später, dazu. Sieh zu dass das Hanzz in technisch einwandfreiem Zustand ist, lern am besten selbst Schrauben und fahr viel, wenns geht mit besseren Fahrern. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## tobi-trial (8. Dezember 2010)

danke jan84, dann hol ich mir mal welche und spann sie gleich nach


----------



## Flairco (13. Dezember 2010)

hallo

ich hätte eine frage bezüglich der feder im dämpfer, im moment ist eine 450(er) feder verbaut. Mittlerweile habe ich mich auf 85kg abgespeckt und wiege mit kleidung etc. 90kg. 
Welche feder soll ich dann benutzen, die zahl gibt ja an wieviel lbs man braucht um die feder um einen inch (2,54cm??) zu bewegen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht oder?
Soll ich eine 600er feder versuchen? Ich werde meine einfach in diesen praktischen thread reinstellen, wo man die federn tauschen kann, vielleicht findet sich ja jemand. 

grüße


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Dezember 2010)

schau einfach mal hier und lasse dir die Federhärte berechnen.

http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/

damit überhaupt erst einmal einen Anhaltspunkt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (13. Dezember 2010)

vier ergebnisse

	SUGGESTION 1

SPRING RATE		900 (158)		lbs/inch (N/mm)	
PRELOAD		1		turn	
CALCULATED SAG		25 (0.49,12.5)		% (in,mm)

	SUGGESTION 2

SPRING RATE		800 (140)		lbs/inch (N/mm)	
PRELOAD		2		turns	
CALCULATED SAG		26 (0.51,13)		% (in,mm)


SUGGESTION 3

SPRING RATE		750 (131)		lbs/inch (N/mm)	
PRELOAD		3		turns	
CALCULATED SAG		25 (0.5,12.8)		% (in,mm)	

SUGGESTION 4

SPRING RATE		700 (123)		lbs/inch (N/mm)	
PRELOAD		4		turns	
CALCULATED SAG		25 (0.5,12.7)		% (in,mm)

auf alle fälle sehe ich schon mal, dass meine feder viel zu weich ist. 
welche von diesen vier ergebnissen sind nun für mich relevant bzw. wo liegt der unterschied zwischen den vier ergebnissen. 
Ich sehe am preload, doch sagt mir das leider nichts. 

danke auf alle fälle schon mal für diesen link, bin schon mal weiter 

grüße


----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2010)

Hmm ich weiß nicht was du da eingetippt hast, aber für den Fall das es immer noch um ein Hanzz geht, sollte das dabei rauskommen. Bei Gewicht 90kg, Federweg 190mm, 216mm Dämpfer (Stroke von 63,5mm) und SAG 25%

SUGGESTION 1

	SPRING RATE 		600 (105) 		lbs/inch (N/mm) 	
	PRELOAD 		1 		turn 	
	CALCULATED SAG 		24 (0.6,15.3) 		% (in,mm) 	

SUGGESTION 2

	SPRING RATE 		550 (96) 		lbs/inch (N/mm) 	
	PRELOAD 		2 		turns 	
	CALCULATED SAG 		24 (0.61,15.5) 		% (in,mm) 	

SUGGESTION 3

	SPRING RATE 		500 (88) 		lbs/inch (N/mm) 	
	PRELOAD 		3 		turns 	
	CALCULATED SAG 		25 (0.63,16.1) 		% (in,mm) 	

SUGGESTION 4

	SPRING RATE 		450 (79) 		lbs/inch (N/mm) 	
	PRELOAD 		4 		turns 	
	CALCULATED SAG 		27 (0.67,17) 		% (in,mm)

Die Vorschläge unterscheiden sich einzig und allein in der Vorspannung der Feder (preload). Da Dämpferfedern zu 99% linear sind, machen diese Angaben in meinen Augen keinen Sinn, da das Programm nur berechet mit welchen Parametern der SAG "stimmt". Eine vorgespannte 450er ist damit immer noch falsch.

Die richtige Feder sollte somit zwischen 550 und 600 liegen. Die Feder sollte immer minimal vorgespannt sein, damit sie nicht klappert. Also hast du mit einer 600er ca.24% SAG und wenn man die 550er auch nur eine Umdrehung vorspannt ergeben sich 27%SAG.

Nimm mal diesen  http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspxRechner, der gibt dir "sinnvollere" Ergebnisse da auch verschiedene Dämpfe/Hinterbau Kombinationen berücksichtigt werden. Wobei meine persönliche Erfahrung bei dem TFT Rechner ist, das man zwischen 2 Werten eher den härteren wählen sollte.

Bevor du lange suchst Wheel Travel 7.48 und Shock Stroke 2.5


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Dezember 2010)

ähm Sorry aber wie kommst du auf eine 900 Feder???? Hast du dir das ganze mal angeschaut????

Gehen wir mal von den 190mm Federweg der Cube HP aus und einem Dämpferhub von 63mm welches der standard 216mm RC 4 hat.

Fahrergewicht habe ich wie oben geschrieben 90kg eingegeben.
Und deine Frage nach den Preload sind die umdrehungen der Federvorspannung

Ergebnis:

SUGGESTION 1

	SPRING RATE 		500 (88) 		lbs/inch (N/mm) 	
	PRELOAD 		1 		turn 	
	CALCULATED SAG 		30 (0.74,18.7) 		% (in,mm) 	

	SUGGESTION 2

	SPRING RATE 		450 (79) 		lbs/inch (N/mm) 	
	PRELOAD 		2 		turns 	
	CALCULATED SAG 		31 (0.78,19.7) 		% (in,mm) 	

	SUGGESTION 3

	SPRING RATE 		450 (79) 		lbs/inch (N/mm) 	
	PRELOAD 		3 		turns 	
	CALCULATED SAG 		29 (0.73,18.5) 		% (in,mm) 	

	SUGGESTION 4

	SPRING RATE 		400 (70) 		lbs/inch (N/mm) 	
	PRELOAD 		4 		turns 	
	CALCULATED SAG 		32 (0.79,20) 		% (in,mm)


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2010)

Kein Wunder, dass dir die 450er zu weich ist: Für mich mit 65kg ist sie perfekt ^^. Die 600er sollte für dich passend sein, eventuell auch die 550er.


----------



## Flairco (13. Dezember 2010)

hehe, ja das erklärt so einiges, mein dämpfer schlug nämlich schon bei vielleicht ein meter drops durch. Ich habe bei hub 50,8mm eingegeben weil ich dachte das dies bei den 190mm der fall wäre. Jetzt bin ich schlauer. 

Sorry, dass ich euch so viel fragen muss doch eine frage interessiert mich brennend, meine momentane feder habe ich schon ziemlich weit zurück (auf spannung) gedreht, vorher habe ich gelesen ich soll die 600er feder also nur so weit drehen, dass sie gerade nicht klappert? Ich wusste nämlich nie wie weit die feder vor bzw. zurück gedreht gehört und welche auswirkungen das GENAU auf den dämpfer hat. 

Habe in einem anderen forum auch gelesen, dass die falsche federhärte den dämpfer zerstören kann, ist da wirklich was dran? Wenn ja wie genau funktioniert das?

diesmal mit freundlichen grüßen... und ein dank an eure gedult und großzügige hilfe! Wirklich ein super forum wo mir bisher sehr gut geholfen wurde. Ich trink ein bier auf euch


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2010)

Aaalso, mal ganz von vorne:

Der Dämpfer ist 216mm *lang*, der Kolben gibt 63.5mm *Hub* her. Zusammen mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus (in diesem Falle 1:2.96) kommen 188mm *Federweg* dabei raus.

Die Vorspannung nutzt auch nix, wenn die Federhärte nicht passt. Die Vorspannung gibt nur vor, ab welchem Punkt der Federkennlinie man soz. "einsteigt".







Ist die Vorspannung sehr gering, gehts auf diesem Diagramm ganz unten los. Ist sie hoch, startet man erst ein wenig weiter oben auf dem Diagramm. Die Feder verhält sich so, als laste bereits ein bestimmtes Gewicht drauf. Mit der Vorspannung kann man den Sag in Verbindung mit dem Losbrechmoment einstellen, die Kennlinie allerdings bleibt gleich.

Eine zu weiche Feder kann tatsächlich den Dämpfer zerstören, allerdings muss sie dazu schon sehr weich sein und der Dämpfer äusserst heftig durchschlagen.


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Dezember 2010)

Man soll aber eine Feder auch nicht mehr wie drei Umdrehungen vorspannen, da es sonst zur Kollision der Federwindungen kommen kann. Dies ist auch nicht gerade gesund.

Schau mal die Manitou Federn an. Kosten nur einen Bruchteil der Fox und haben beim DHX 5.0 gepasst. Ob es sich beim RC4 auch so verhält weiß ich leider nicht genau. Aber eigentlich sollte sich nicht geändert haben


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2010)

Jap, Manitoufedern passen auf Foxdämpfer, sind ein ganzes Stück schwerer, dafür aber auch günstiger. Die Foxstahlfedern sind nur wenig schwerer als Titanfedern gleicher Härte.


----------



## Flairco (13. Dezember 2010)

Danke für deine schnelle und sehr informative antwort. Kling alles einleuchtend und logisch, wenn ich mir das anschaue und durchlese. 

Will ich mehr SAG muss ich die feder einfach weiter "aufdrehen" habe ich das richtig verstanden? Kann ich dann mit der richtigen federhärte die feder auch "zu weit" aufdrehen? Damit meine ich aber nicht, dass wenn der obere ring schon lose ist bzw. die feder lose klappert, dann ist es mir natürlich klar. 

Klingt vielleicht blöd die frage jedoch muss ich sie stellen, warum hat man dann so viel spielraum nach oben hin bei dämpfer, wenn die feder eh immer zu kurz ist? Eine längere feder bringt (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) ja auch nicht mehr oder? 

Dann stellt sich mir auch noch eine frage, wie hast du denn das übersetzungsverhältnis ausgerechnet? Um hier auch noch auf der sicheren seite zu sein, ich kenne das übersetzungsverhältnis so eine umdrehung und dann würde man in diesem fall 2.96 fahrradlängen nach vorne? 
Bitte lacht nicht, ich wollte ein geiles bike haben und dachte mir ich hole mir dann gleich so eins... jetzt bin ich schlauer, ich hab echt keine ahnung. Wie hätte ich es aber machen sollen? Ich wollte ein bike mit dem ich vollgas geben kann ohne mir große gedanken machen zu müssen... naja egal zurück zum thema

Zur sicherheit frage ich hier auch nochmal nach, falls jemand ne 600x2,80 feder hat könnte ich sie gegen eine 450er feder tauschen. Bei interesse bitte melden


----------



## Flairco (13. Dezember 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Man soll aber eine Feder auch nicht mehr wie drei Umdrehungen vorspannen, da es sonst zur Kollision der Federwindungen kommen kann. Dies ist auch nicht gerade gesund.
> 
> Schau mal die Manitou Federn an. Kosten nur einen Bruchteil der Fox und haben beim DHX 5.0 gepasst. Ob es sich beim RC4 auch so verhält weiß ich leider nicht genau. Aber eigentlich sollte sich nicht geändert haben



Das bedeutet, ich sollte die feder so zudrehen, dass wenn ich sie drei mal "lockerer" drehe sie zum klappern anfängt? Falls ja muss ich gestehen... das ist bei mir nicht der fall, meine feder ist schon ziemlich gut zurückgedreht, da musst du schon verdammt viel kraft aufbringen die noch ein stückchen härter zu drehen. Ich hoffe es ist jetzt nichts kaputt gegangen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja, weniger Vorspannung = mehr Sag und besseres Ansprechverhalten. Wenn du die Vorspannung zu niedrig einstellt, kann es vorkommen, dass die Feder klappert, da sie nicht ausreichend vom Federteller fixiert wird.

Die Feder ist nicht pauschal zu kurz. Die Gewindegänge allerdings stoßen aneinander, wenn du die Feder zu sehr vorspannst. Das ist so, als würdest du die Feder so weit komprimieren, bis sie total zusammengedrückt wird, sodass nix mehr geht. Eine längere Feder würde hier helfen, ist aber unsinnig.

Es gibt mehrere Arten von Übersetzungsverhältnissen. Ein mal das von dir angesprochene, was man eher "Entfaltung" nennen kann (eine Kurbelumdrehung auf dem und dem Ritzel sind X Meter, die das Rad zurücklegt). Hier allerdings geht es um das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus, das bestimmt, um wieviele mm der Kolben des Dämpfers einfährt, wenn das HR so und so viele mm des Gesamtfederwegs nutzt. Hier wäre das 1mm Kolbenhub je 2.96mm, die das HR beim Einfedern zurücklegt.

Kaputtgegangen ist da bestimmt nix. Der Federteller soll die Feder berühren, dann wird die Feder mit 2 Umdrehungen (=2mm) des Tellers vorgespannt, sodass sie nicht klappert. Fester drehen kann man sie natürlich.


----------



## Flairco (13. Dezember 2010)

optimal  danke dir! Übersetzungsverhältnis habe ich verstanden und den rest auch 
Lebt sich schon mal leichter. 

Gut dann kümmere ich mich erstmal das ich eine 600er feder auftreiben kann und dann stellt sich eh schon die nächste frage, wie tausche ich die federn aus, doch das sei erstmal dahingestellt. 

Gut dann bin ich schon mal erleichtert, dass ich da nichts in die ewigen jagdgründe geschickt habe. 

Wäre es o.k für dich wenn ich bei weiteren technischen fragen dir eine pm schicke oder soll ich hier weiter im thread fragen, weil ich mich erinnern kann, dass hier jemand geschrieben hat, man sollte hier nur sachen reinschreiben die auch was mit dem fahrrad zu tun haben und nichts mit dem unwissen einiger user 
natürlich auch danke an die anderen antworten, ihr glaubt garnicht wie sehr ihr mir damit unter die arme greift!


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2010)

Meinetwegen kannst du mir auch eine PN schreiben, damit habe ich kein Problem.

Die Feder zu tauschen ist auch keine große Sache. Pass nur auf, dass es dir nicht wie mir geht und dir nachher der abgescherte Bit im Schraubenkopf steckt, weil die Sackratten von Cube eine 3erinbusfassung an die Dämpferbolzen schneidern mussten. Nimm dazu bloß stabile Stahlinbusschlüssel von Wiha oder ähnlich guten Herstellern!


----------



## tobi-trial (29. Dezember 2010)

hallo weiß jemand wie schwer der Laufradsatz vom Hanzz pro wiegt?


----------



## tobi-trial (5. Januar 2011)

Das mit der Federhärte hab ich verstanden, das heißt auf der Feder die ich besorgen muss, muss also 550x2,8? stehen, oder ist die zu lang?

LG


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Januar 2011)

Nein, in einen Foxdämpfer mit 2.5" soll eine Feder mit 2.8" Hub rein (bei anderen Herstellern steht auf den Federn der dazugehörige Dämpferhub, also nicht verwechseln), damit sie nicht schon mit ein wenig Vorspannung blockiert.


----------



## tobi-trial (8. Januar 2011)

ich hab mir eine 550er jetzt bestellt. Einbau sollte ganz leicht sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Muss ich beim Ausbau aus dem Hanzz irgenwas beachten?
@ Müs Lee du hast doch etwas über eine kleine Schraube geschrieben (was sind Dämpferbolzen? muss ich die lösen?), die wahrscheinlich mit LockLite festgedreht war??


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2011)

Dämpferbolzen sind Bolzen, die den Dämpfer halten. Logisch, nicht? Zum Ausbau muss man die natürlich lösen. Diese verfügen über eine 3er und eine 5er Inbusaufnahme. Nimm bloß stabile Inbusschlüssel, sonst scheren dir die Dinger wie bei mir ab. Ich würde die Bolzen vor dem Lösen ein wenig erwärmen, damit sich das Loctite nicht so festkrallt.


----------



## weisswurst666 (13. Januar 2011)

moin ihr hanzzer ....wollt mal reinschaun...hab hier beim HÃ¤ndler grad n 2011er Hanzz fÃ¼r 1900â¬ im angebot...wollt mich jetzt erstmal Ã¼ber die karre informieren ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Januar 2011)

Kaufen!


----------



## weisswurst666 (13. Januar 2011)

die antwort war vorhersehbar


----------



## tommyOO (13. Januar 2011)

1900 wo das denn? Wieviel gelaufen und der Zustand?


----------



## weisswurst666 (13. Januar 2011)

geheimnis   und es ist neu niegel nagel neu


----------



## tommyOO (13. Januar 2011)

mamamia so ein Glück brauch ich auch,aber da muss doch ein Haken sein. Produktionsfehler?


----------



## weisswurst666 (13. Januar 2011)

nööö....20 jähriges jubiläum vom händler  20 prozent auf alle bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (18. Januar 2011)

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, ich hab diese email bekommen.


Hallo Tobias,

vielen Dank für deine Anfrage.

Was für einen HUB hat denn dein Fox Dämpfer? Kannst du bitte nachmessen, wie lang eine Feder für den Dämpfer maximal sein darf?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


das Problem ist, dass mein Hanzz Pro gerade nicht bei mir steht, ich aber die 550x2.8 Feder brauche.

LG
Tobi


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Januar 2011)

63.5mm hatta.

Nebenbei: Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## reel (18. Januar 2011)

also ich find orange generell sehr schön aber in dem fall siehts bissl aus wie mit ner spraydose selber lackiert, zu ungleichmäßig und matt... gefällt mir ned ganz so gut.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Januar 2011)

Ist ja auch mit Photoshop gemacht worden. Wenn ich es färben lasse, wirds gepulvert.


----------



## tobi-trial (18. Januar 2011)

Joa warum nicht, vielleicht in Verbindung mit anderen Felgen, wäre es perfekt. 

die Frage nach dem Innendurchmesser, also wieviel mm Innendurchmesser hat der Dämpfer, denn die bestellte DHX-Feder war zu groß.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber normalerweise sollte jede Foxfeder problemlos passen.


----------



## reel (18. Januar 2011)

ok dann find ichs gut 
sag halt dazu dass es nur photoshop is


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Januar 2011)

Ist doch offensichtlich. Meinste ich bin so blöd und gehe mit der Spraydose da rumfuhrwerken?


----------



## tobi-trial (18. Januar 2011)

genau das tut sie eben nicht, will nicht irgendjemand mir zu liebe nachmessen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Januar 2011)

Jeht nüscht, ich kann meinen Dämpfer ja nicht lösen und momentan steht das Rad beim Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich find's richtig gut...Achte beim pulvern lassen aber auf die Lagersitze. Und bitte keine farbigen Felgen, aber wie ich dich einschätze, magst du das selber nicht


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Januar 2011)

Natürlich würde ich bei schwarzen Felgen bleiben. Alles andere wäre mir zu viel des Guten .


----------



## morph027 (18. Januar 2011)

Elox wäre natürlich noch schicker, aber auch aufwändiger.

Dann noch so Kleinigkeiten wie Klemme, Griffe etc, das reicht als Farbtupfer. Wird eh nur dreckig und soll funktionieren (red ich mir mantramäßig vor jeder Anschaffung ein  )


----------



## Flairco (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo leute

na alles klar bei euch hanzzis? 

merkwürdige frage =)
Ich bin gestern über einen nagel gefahren. Jemand hat den am boden liegen lassen als er sein schild "vorsicht dachlawine" an den zaun gehauen hat  

Egal, zurück zum thema. Ich habe mir das heute mal genauer angesehen und was soll ich sagen, den nagel (ziemlicher oschi) hat es durch die felge durchgeschlagen 

Die felge ist hin oder? Denke mir das ist fast schon eine überflüssige frage. 
Das "eintrittsloch" ist so dick wie der nagel selbst und das "austrittsloch" ist wirklich winzig jedoch wenn man mit den finger darüber fährt merkt man es schon deutlich. 

grüße


----------



## undetaker (23. Januar 2011)

...kommt darauf an wo sich das Loch befindet und um welche Dimension es sich handelt, wenn der Einschlag direkt in der Mitte ist, würde ich das Felgenband umdrehen und weiter fahren.

Gruß Legi


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich nicht mehr damit fahren wollen.


----------



## tobi-trial (24. Januar 2011)

mit der Felge würde ich auch nicht mehr fahren. Aber besorg dir einfach eine neue und speiche sie um. im Internet gibt es genug Anleitungen und dein Händler kann sie ja dann zentrieren, dann wirds auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## Flairco (24. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt würde ich nicht mehr damit fahren wollen.





tobi-trial schrieb:


> mit der Felge würde ich auch nicht mehr fahren. Aber besorg dir einfach eine neue und speiche sie um. im Internet gibt es genug Anleitungen und dein Händler kann sie ja dann zentrieren, dann wirds auch nicht so teuer.



Hallo

ja das dachte ich mir wie gesagt schon, dass die felge hinüber sein wird. 
Ärgerlich aber was soll´s. Ich habe mich auch entschlossen mir einen laufradsatz aufbauen zu lassen aber erst ende märz anfang april. Habe mich mit den netten herren von light wolf in verbindung gesetzt und haben ein angebot aushandeln können. Doch egal, bis dahin hole ich mir nur eine felge. 

Nun habe ich noch ein paar fragen wiedermal. 

Ich habe die laufräder ausgebaut und die bremsen zusammengezogen um sie neu zu fixieren. Ja, wie es nun so kommen soll, so kam es auch. Ich lockerte die bremse und zog am hebel. Anschließend hab ich die bremse wieder angeschraubt. Naja, sie schleift um es an den punkt zu bringen. 
Wie funktioniert es nun genau, dass die bremse nicht mehr schleift, kann ich auch was mit den belägen machen? Der eine ist nämlich wesentlich näher an der scheibe als der andere belag. Ich kann die bremshebel nun auch wesentlich weiter zurückziehen als vorher, was habe ich genau falsch gemacht und wie bekomme ich es wieder hin. 

Das zweite ist, die "-" schraube an der schaltung lässt sich nicht mehr drehen. Selbst mit einen sehr hohen kraftaufwand nicht. Was ist da genau kaputt?

Die dritte frage, die bremsscheibe hat ja nen schlag. Nun wollte ich fragen, kann ich die bremse einfach ausbauen und auf eine ebene fläche legen (muss mir noch überlegen wo ich sowas habe) kann und dann hau ich da einfach mit dem hammer drauf bzw. auf die stellen an denen ich den schlag vermute. Geht die scheibe dabei nicht kaputt?

grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2011)

Warum sollte die Felge defekt sein wenn nur ein nagelgroßes Loch drinn ist??
Völlig irrelevant...ob jetzt 32 oder 33Löcher drinn sind.
Vor garnicht allzulanger Zeit hat manch Trailer noch weitere 32 oder 36 Löcher reingebohrt um Gewicht zu sparen.
Mittlerweile gibts solche Modelle aber zu kaufen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2011)

Aber wir wissen nicht, ob die Felge auch gerissen ist und wie groß der Nagel war. Das ist einfach ein unnötiges Risiko.

@ Flairco: 
1. Plastikreifenheber schnappen, mit Isopropylalkohol säubern und die Beläge auseinanderhebeln.
2. WD40 versuchen, ansonsten mal den Händler aufsuchen.
3. Engländer nehmen, säubern und mit Gefühl hebeln, bis der Schlag raus ist.

Ist die BOS schon drin?


----------



## tobi-trial (24. Januar 2011)

das die Bremse nicht mehr schleift ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Die Bohrungen von dem Bremssattel sind etwas größer als die Schrauben die ihn fixieren. Das heißt du hast Spielraum und kannst den Sattel entsprechend hin und her bewegen. 
Löse die Schrauben ein bisschen und schiebe den Sattel so, dass auf beiden Seiten sich Luft zwischen Scheibe und Beläge befindet. dann dürfte es nicht mehr schleifen. wenn es immernoch schleift, stoße das Rad an, sodass sich die scheibe dreht. dann verschiebe den bremssattel so, das nichts mehr zu hören ist. 
Wenn ein unregelmässiges Schleifen zu hören ist, hat die Scheibe einen Schlag.
In dem Fall darfst du auf keinen Fall den Hammer benutzen, sonst machst du die Scheibe kaputt.
Du lässt sie einfach eingebaut und schaust, wann sie an welchem Belag schleift. Die Stelle merkst du dir und drehst die Scheibe entsprechend weiter. Dann biege sie in die Richtung in der sie nicht schleift. Wenn es nach vielen Versuchen immernoch nicht geklappt hat und sie immernoch Intervallmäßg schleift, bring das Laufrad zum Fachhändler. Der biegt sie dir dann grade; wenn sie in sich verzogen ist, dann kannst du sie auf den Müll schmeißen. Das passiert aber eher selten. Dazu müsste sie mal völlig überhitzt worden sein.

Welche schraube genau meinst du?

Gruß


----------



## Flairco (24. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Aber wir wissen nicht, ob die Felge auch gerissen ist und wie groß der Nagel war. Das ist einfach ein unnötiges Risiko.
> 
> @ Flairco:
> 1. Plastikreifenheber schnappen, mit Isopropylalkohol säubern und die Beläge auseinanderhebeln.
> ...



Hallo Müs Lee, 

ja sie war schon drin, ich habe sie immer noch hier und habe sie auch gefahren und ich fand sie auch echt hammer geil doch habe ich sie raus getan als der winter kam. Wenn der sommer losgeht, dann wird die wieder eingebaut (bzw. mein kumpel macht das, sicher ist sicher )
Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich sie einbaue, da ich sie auch vorhabe zu verkaufen das ding würd ganz schön an kohle bringen und davon würde ich mir so einen light wolf laufradsatz zusammenbasteln lassen, ich mein die gabel ist so gut wie neu, ich find beide geil und könnte mich so konkret garnicht entscheiden)

zu eins: Verringert sich dann der bremshebelweg und ist dann so wie er vorher war? Da war der druckpunkt noch nicht so spät. 

WD40 öl auf die schraube gießen und dann nochmal versuchen? Meinst du das damit?

Was meinst du denn mit "engländer". Zufälligerweise ist mein nachbar einer. Denke jedoch nicht, dass du diesen meinst oder? ^^







tobi-trial schrieb:


> das die Bremse nicht mehr schleift ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Die Bohrungen von dem Bremssattel sind etwas größer als die Schrauben die ihn fixieren. Das heißt du hast Spielraum und kannst den Sattel entsprechend hin und her bewegen.
> Löse die Schrauben ein bisschen und schiebe den Sattel so, dass auf beiden Seiten sich Luft zwischen Scheibe und Beläge befindet. dann dürfte es nicht mehr schleifen. wenn es immernoch schleift, stoße das Rad an, sodass sich die scheibe dreht. dann verschiebe den bremssattel so, das nichts mehr zu hören ist.
> Wenn ein unregelmässiges Schleifen zu hören ist, hat die Scheibe einen Schlag.
> In dem Fall darfst du auf keinen Fall den Hammer benutzen, sonst machst du die Scheibe kaputt.
> ...



Servus

Mit der schraube meine ich die "minus" schraube am schaltwerk hinten. Die lässt sich wirklich so gut wie garnicht mehr bewegen. 

Also ich denke es handelt sich wirklich um einen schlag bzw. um zwei, wenn das möglich ist, weil es im selben abstand wie ein metronom ein metallisches geräusch von sich gibt. Und vorne denke ich genau das selbe doch da kommt dieses geräusch nur einmal doch dafür länger. Hinten sind es zwei relativ schnell aufeinanderfolgende "geräusche" ^^
Das mit den genauen draufsetzen während sich das rad dreht habe ich heute probiert doch wie gesagt ich konnte drehen und machen wie ich wollte, es hat immer etwas nicht gepasst. Deswegen habe ich geschaut, dass das schleifen einfach so gering wie möglich bleibt. Was mir gott sei dank auch ganz gut gelungen ist.

Danke für die antworten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2011)

www.de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engländer_(Werkzeug)?wasRedirected=true

Das ist ein Engländer. Dein Nachbar hat nix damit zu tun ^ ^. Damit hebelst du sachte am Reibring der Scheibe, bis es nicht mehr schleift. Wenn du die Kolben zurückgedrückt hast, ist auch der Druckpunkt wieder in Ordnung.

Ich würde ja die BOS reinhauen, alleine aus dem Grund, weil es eine BOS ist. Die Fox wirst du zu einem ähnlich hohen Preis los, keine Bange.

Nebel die Schraube kräftig mit WD40 ein und lass es ein paar Stunden einziehen. Sieh aber zu, dass nichts auf die Scheibe gelangt. Wenn sie sich dann noch immer nicht löst, lass deinen Händler ran. Wenn er es versaut, war es nicht deine Schuld.


----------



## Mircwidu (25. Januar 2011)

Muss da MüsLee recht geben.
Fox verkaufen. Für das was du für die noch bekommst kannst auch nen guten LRS bei Felix aufbauen lassen.
Diese sind über alle zweifel erhaben. Der beste LRS den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.

Gruß


----------



## Flairco (25. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> www.de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engländer_(Werkzeug)?wasRedirected=true
> 
> Das ist ein Engländer. Dein Nachbar hat nix damit zu tun ^ ^. Damit hebelst du sachte am Reibring der Scheibe, bis es nicht mehr schleift. Wenn du die Kolben zurückgedrückt hast, ist auch der Druckpunkt wieder in Ordnung.
> 
> ...



Hallo MüsLee

ich merke du bist sehr überzeugt von BOS! Sie ist wirklich ziemlich cool. Übers aussehen lässt sich streiten denke ich, doch funktionell ist sie wirklich super!
Ich finde die FOX aber nach den ölwechsel wirklich spitze. Sie läuft wie ich es mir einfach vorstelle und auf der piste verhält sie sich so wie ich es mir vorstelle. Ach keine ahnung die zwei können sich einfach die hände schütteln in meinen (unerfahrenen) augen. Das sind bisher die zwei einzigen gabeln (von den guten) die ich jemals gefahren bin also gib nicht zu viel auf diese aussage. Am liebsten würde ich einfach beide behalten wenn ich ehrlich bin. Die Fox fürn winter und die BOS fürn sommer...  nein spaß beiseite mir liegt die fox einfach einen klitzekleinen tick mehr weil ich einfach gern durch die gegend springe. Sehr gern sogar 

Danke für die tips ich werde mich umgehend darum kümmern, hoffentlich tut es sich dann, weil die bremse ist im moment mein sorgenkind. Ich habe gestern den bremssattel abgeschraubt und mal da reingekuckt weil ich die kolben im angeschraubten zustand nicht runter bekommen habe. Da drin ist lauter weisses zeug keine ahnung was das ist sieht aus wie kalk =) Ist das was schlechtes oder etwas unproblematisches? 

Ansonsten danke für die antwort und für die erklärung 





XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Muss da MüsLee recht geben.
> Fox verkaufen. Für das was du für die noch bekommst kannst auch nen guten LRS bei Felix aufbauen lassen.
> Diese sind über alle zweifel erhaben. Der beste LRS den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo XC-01

Ja wie schon oben geschrieben mit der FOX bin ich sehr zufrieden. 
Ja ich freue mich schon wirklich richtig auf die laufräder, weil ich schon von seiner beschreibung wie er die laufräder zusammenbaut wirklich beeindruckend  Das problem einfach ist das ich mich noch nicht so gut auskenne und ich da jetzt erstmal ziemlich am überlegen und rumschauen bin doch gottseidank greift mir Herr Wolf unter die arme 

danke nochmals für die antworten

grüße!

edit: Mein bruder hat mir zu weihnachten eine "art" gutschein geschenkt für ein gabeltuning. Was haltet ihr davon? 

http://www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=26

kann da jemand was empfehlen?

und tschüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2011)

Weiß deutet auf Salz hin! Beläge raus und das Innere der Bremse kräftig mit Wasser säubern, anschließend mit Mineralöl die Kolbenränder beträufeln.

Vergiss Motopitkan! Das ist Schrott im Quadrat. Schick dein Zeug zu TFTunedshox.

Springen kannst du mit beiden Gabeln. Wieso solltest du das auch nicht können?


----------



## Flairco (25. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Weiß deutet auf Salz hin! Beläge raus und das Innere der Bremse kräftig mit Wasser säubern, anschließend mit Mineralöl die Kolbenränder beträufeln.
> 
> Vergiss Motopitkan! Das ist Schrott im Quadrat. Schick dein Zeug zu TFTunedshox.
> 
> Springen kannst du mit beiden Gabeln. Wieso solltest du das auch nicht können?



Hi, 

danke für den tip ich schau es mir gleich mal an. Das war eigentlich so gemeint, das mir die FOX einfach eher zusagt vom verhalten her. Frag mich nicht warum. Vielleicht bau ich sie doch wieder ein und fahre sie mal wieder vielleicht hat mich ja  mein erster eindruck getäuscht. 

Weisst du vielleicht wo man eine gebrauchsanleitung für die SAINT bremse im internet bekommt? Weil ich habe die falsche bekommen, die für die THE ONE. 

grüße


----------



## tobi-trial (25. Januar 2011)

schau mal hier, das hilf dir vielleicht weiter

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001/SI-8FF0A-001-EN_v1_m56577569830647092.PDF


----------



## Flairco (25. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Weiß deutet auf Salz hin! Beläge raus und das Innere der Bremse kräftig mit Wasser säubern, anschließend mit Mineralöl die Kolbenränder beträufeln.
> 
> Vergiss Motopitkan! Das ist Schrott im Quadrat. Schick dein Zeug zu TFTunedshox.
> 
> Springen kannst du mit beiden Gabeln. Wieso solltest du das auch nicht können?



Ich nochmal, was genau meinst du mit "Kolbenränder"? Nicht dass ich das öl auf irgendeine (besser ölfreie) stelle draufschmiere.

Wenn die Kolben draussen sind kann ich da einfach mit einem gartenschlauch drübergehen. Ich hoffe da geht nicht was kaputt wenn ich da dran rumschraube =)




tobi-trial schrieb:


> schau mal hier, das hilf dir vielleicht weiter
> 
> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001/SI-8FF0A-001-EN_v1_m56577569830647092.PDF



Hi, 

danke erstmal, habs mir durchgelesen. Wie man die beläge rausnimmst etc. Dabei steht, dass wenn man die kolben zurückdrückt öl austreten kann. Kann da so eine große menge öl austreten das ich einen ölwechsel machen müsste?

Dann kommt noch dazu das ich keinen "spacer" da habe. Geht das ganze auch ohne

grüße


----------



## tobi-trial (25. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ist noch nie Öl ausgetreten. allerdings habe ich die Kolben immer mit Belägen zurückgedrückt (mit großem Schlitzschraubendreher). Wenn sie dann so weit wie möglich zurückgestellt waren, habe ich sie rausgenommen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2011)

Kolbenrand = Rand der Bremskolben. Den beträufelst du großzügig mit Mineralöl, nachdem du den Sattel mit Wasser ausgewaschen hast. Danach wäschst du ihn erneut aus, denn du willst ja kein Öl auf den Belägen haben. Die Kolben bleiben natürlich drin und mit dem Gartenschlauch gehst du da auch besser nicht ran, höchstens mit Lappen und Bürste (Pfeifenreiniger). Es kann vorkommen, dass etwas Öl aus dem Ausgleichbehälter austritt, sofern zu viel davon im Bremssystem rumsuppt. Das ist bei dir nicht der Fall.

Der Spacer ist irrelevant, da du den eh nicht benötigst. Die Kolben drückst du mitsamt den Belägen und mit einem breiten, sauberen, öl- und fettfreien!!!, nicht zu harten Utensil (Riefen in den Belägen sind nie gut) zurück.


----------



## Flairco (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo

ich wollte fragen, wenn meine bremsscheibe einen schlag hat (was sie auch hat) wie kann ich so exakt wie möglich bestimmen wo der schlag ist. 
Gibt es da irgendwelche spezielle methoden, die man auch daheim anwenden kann? 

grüße


----------



## reel (26. Januar 2011)

hm... ich hätt jetzt mal gesagt am montierten rad in die gabel (oder hinten) einbauen und das rad drehen. dann müsste man immer wieder mal ein schleifen hören und die stelle wirst wohl wieder hinbiegen müssen. kannst dir ja die "rausgehörte" stelle markieren damit du sie nachm ausbau auch wieder findest ^^
spezielle methoden weiss ich leider keine


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Januar 2011)

Sieh einfach durch den Schlitz zwischen den Belägen.


----------



## Flairco (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo

also ich habe die beläge raus genommen, alles schön geputzt, mit mineralöl die RÄNDER der kolben eingeschmiert etc. 

Das problem ist nämlich, die scheibe schleift immer noch und der druckpunkt ist total nach unten gewandert. Ich kann den hebel bis zum griff runterziehen. Ging früher nicht =) 

Ich habe die beläge wieder eingebaut, das erste was mir aufgefallen ist als ich die beläge wieder eingelegt habe, dass sie nun wesentlich lockerer drin sitzen wie vorher.

Keine ahnung was nicht stimmt. Die beläge vorne z. B. schleifen dauernd und trotzdem kann ich den hebel so gut wie ohne probleme bis zum lenker ziehen (blockiert aber dann schon)

Hinten ist es fast identisch zu vorne. 

wisst ihr vielleicht, was da los sein könnte?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Januar 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> also ich habe die beläge raus genommen, alles schön geputzt, mit mineralöl die RÄNDER der kolben eingeschmiert etc.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: Willst du nicht besser mal den Händler ranlassen?


----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2011)

Mit Edding einen Kreis auf beide Seiten der Scheibe machen, dann Scheibe einbauen und ein paar Mal drehen. Danach gucken wo der Strich abgeschliffen ist. Dort musst du biegen.


----------



## Flairco (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich entschieden die bremse einfach zu entlüften. Vielleicht hilft das ja. 
Habe schon ein paar sehr hilfreiche anleitungen gesehen und ein paar gelesen. Deswegen traue ich mich zu sagen, ich schaffe das ^^. 

Anscheinend ist rotes mineralöl in der saint bremse drinnen. Ich war gerade in ner autowerkstatt nebenan und der hatte nur das grüne da und zwar ein liter davon. Da er es mir umsonst gegeben hat nahm ich es einfach mit ob ich es brauchen werde oder nicht. 

Also dieses mineralöl ist grün. Der Meister meinte, das grüne öl sei dünnflüssiger als das sog. rote ATF öl. Ich weiss nicht ob das stimmt, da ich mich nicht damit auskenne. 

Meine frage, kann ich das grüne öl da jetzt reinkippen oder nicht? Wahrscheinlich sollte ich das öl was vorher drin ist erstmal komplett rausmachen oder? Bekommt man das überhaupt komplett raus. Naja solang sich die zwei flüssigkeiten vertragen. 

Grüße

achja, danke für die antworten natürlich! MüsLee zu deiner frage. Mit sicherheit ist das zeug bei einem fachhändler deutlich besser aufgehoben als bei mir, doch muss ich es irgendwie lernen. Wenn ich es kaputt mache muss ich es eh zum händler geben. Ich weiss nicht gearde die toplösung aber was solls. 

Kann ich die beläge irgendwie wieder so "straff" reinkriegen, wie vorher? 

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2011)

Den Belägen ist es egal, wie straff sie rumhängen, solange sie von der Schraube gehalten werden.

Das Mineralöl, das dir der Kerl mitgab, ist sicher das gleiche wie das von Magura, welches in der Tat dünnflüssiger ist und sich mit Shimanobremsen verträgt. Ich denke, dass sich auch beide Öle vertragen, aber ich würde das alte dennoch entfernen.


----------



## Flairco (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo

wie bekomme ich denn eigentlich das alte öl aus den leitungen raus? 
Muss das blitzeblank dann sein alles oder wie ist das?
Konnte dazu keine anleitung finden, nur eine doch das waren neue schläuche, da musste nichts raus. 

Und die zweite frage, der ausgleichsbehälter wird voll gemacht. Wie voll, randvoll? Da ich vorhabe das von "unten nach oben" zu machen wollte ich noch wissen ob ich, wenn der deckel vom ausgleichsbehälter zu ist, noch öl nachrücken muss? Sprich noch "druck darauf geben" oder würde dass dann nur wieder austreten?

grüße


----------



## spaßbremser (28. Januar 2011)

Das rote Öl ist normales ATF-Öl was auch für viele Automatikgetriebe im Auto verwendet wird. Das grüne kommt unter anderem bei VW (G002 000) in die Servolenkung als Hydrauliköl und hat nen höhere Temperatur- und Druckbelastbarkeit.

Beim Auto sollte man in Systeme mit dem grünen Öl kein rotes dazumischen, da sich dies Aditive nicht mit den Filtern vertragen.

Also beim Bike zu vernachlässigen. Würde das System einfach mit dem neuen normal entlüften bis kein verfärbtes Öl mehr rauskommt - fertig.


----------



## Flairco (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo

vielen dank für deine antwort. Ja so etwas in der art dachte ich mir auch schon, einfach pumpen bis nichts mehr vom roten öl kommt. 
Ich hoffe mir reichen da meine 100ml =)

grüße und einen schönen abend noch


----------



## Flairco (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo,


ich habe unglücklicherweise gestern meinen adapter vom französischen aufs autoventil verloren und ich muss morgen nach münchen. Gibt es vielleicht eine möglichkeit sich so etwas provisorisch zu basteln? 
Hauptsache (ohne pusten mit dem mund^^) es kommt luft in den schlauch und er bleibt auch drin. Da heute auch sonntag ist, kann ich zu keinen händler um die ecke gehen und morgen früh muss ich schon raus, das heisst ich kann mir nicht mal mehr einen schlauch besorgen. 

Kann mir jemand heute freundlicherweise einen persönlich vorbeibringen bzw. brieftaube schicken? ^^

grüße

edit: ich nochmal, also ich habe die bremsen gestern entlüftet und mit neuen öl befüllt. Die teile laufen wie neu (wirklich) der druckpunkt ist wieder voll da und die power auch. Es ist nichts auf die scheibe oder beläge gekommen (war zwar knapp einmal, doch ich habe es geschafft ^^) Die scheibe habe ich auch schlagfrei bekommen, nun läuft das dinger wieder rund. Freut mich selber für mich, da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe vorher und es glücklicherweise gleich beim ersten mal geklappt hat oder sagen wir, ich gehe davon aus 
Ich liebe mein bike von tag zu tag mehr, je länger ich dran rumbastle umso interessanter finde ich es und ich kann kaum mehr zwei stunden aushalten, wo ich nicht in die garage gehen muss um irgendwas zu checken. 
Kennt ihr wahrscheinlich selber ^^


----------



## Jaggeer (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo 
also wird das Modell so aussehen wie auf der i-net seite von cube also so :
http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/hanzz/

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2011)

@ Flairco: Ja, kenne ich. Am Rose hatte ich jeden Tag rumgebastelt, weil es einfach so unheimlich viel Spaß machte. Auch am Hanzz würde ich gerne so viel tun, doch leider fällt nichts dergleichen an. Es läuft und hält einfach .

@ Jaggeer: Wieso wird? Das tut es doch schon.


----------



## Flairco (30. Januar 2011)

Hi

ääh ich weiss nicht ob ich deine frage richtig verstanden habe, doch das modell ist so wie es auf der seite zu sehen ist schon ein bisschen länger draussen und auch im besitz einiger mitglieder hier. 

grüße


----------



## sepalot (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Sagt mal, die Fox 36er FLOAT im SL ist ja weiß. Ist die 36er VAN im PRO eigentlich auch weiß? Weil zumindest im Aftermarketbereich solls die VAN ja nur in schwarz geben!?

EDIT: Danke, schon gesehen auf Bildern hier im Fred! Da hat ja doch schon einer ein PRO, da ist die Gabel weiß.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2011)

Ja, die ist auch weiß. Bestaunen kannst du sie in meinem Album .


----------



## sepalot (30. Januar 2011)

Danke ! Mein EDIT war mit deiner Antwort gleichzeitig .


----------



## Flairco (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute

ich will wirklich nicht unhöflich sein, doch kann mir vielleicht jemand auf meinen obigen post eine antwort geben? 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2011)

Was sollen wir denn tun? Pumpe schnappen, in den Heli steigen und zu Hilfe eilen? Was willst du denn heute noch damit tun? Dunkel ists eh schon und morgen hat doch sicher ein Händler in der Nähe die Muße, dir einen Adapter, einen Schlauch oder eine Pumpe zu verkaufen. Oder fährst du morgen vor Ladenöffnung die Tour deines Lebens?


----------



## Flairco (30. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Was sollen wir denn tun? Pumpe schnappen, in den Heli steigen und zu Hilfe eilen? Was willst du denn heute noch damit tun? Dunkel ists eh schon und morgen hat doch sicher ein Händler in der Nähe die Muße, dir einen Adapter, einen Schlauch oder eine Pumpe zu verkaufen. Oder fährst du morgen vor Ladenöffnung die Tour deines Lebens?



Hehe, nein natürlich fahre ich nicht die tour meines lebens. Das ganze war auch eher so gedacht "gibt es denn überhaupt eine möglichkeit" so einen adapter provisorisch herzustellen. An und für sich ist der reifen ja fit (geflickt ^^). Luft muss nur noch rein. Die idee mit dem heli hört sich ja ganz gut an hoffentlich scheitert es nicht an der umsetzung 

Man man man "was du heute kannst besorgen..." kennen wir ja, hätte ich nur gestern einen schlauch gekauft als ich noch daran gedacht hatte, dass ich unbedingt einen neuen schlauch brauche...


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2011)

Tja, tut mich sorry, aber das Kerosin ist alle. Du weißt ja, "was du heute kannst besorgen..." Wäre ich doch gestern noch schnell zur Tanke geflogen .


----------



## Flairco (30. Januar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Tja, tut mich sorry, aber das Kerosin ist alle. Du weißt ja, "was du heute kannst besorgen..." Wäre ich doch gestern noch schnell zur Tanke geflogen .



 Kannst ja was von meinem mineralöl haben, vielleicht fliegt er ja wieder 

Naja immerhin habe ich den adapter schon wieder gefunden. Muss ich nur noch zur tanke und dann passt die sache. 

grüße


----------



## Bymike (31. Januar 2011)

Wird wohl irgendjemand bei dir in der Nähe eine ordinäre Fahrradpumpe haben, so wie sie an millionen von Fahrrädern verbaut wurden, oder? 
(diese Fahrräder, die an ihren Rahmen ne extra Pumpen-Befestigung angelötet haben)
Mit diesen Fahrradpumpen lässt sich so ein Schlauch wunderbar aufpumpen 

Sachen gibts...


----------



## blutbuche (31. Januar 2011)

....


----------



## Bymike (31. Januar 2011)

Also sollte jetzt nicht spöttisch rüberkommen. 

Mir musste das damals auch erst jemand erzählen, nachdem ich geflucht habe, warum dieses scheiß Stereo-Testbike nen Platten hatte und mit diesen blöden französischen Ventilen daherkommt, die kein Schwein aufgepumpt kriegt


----------



## Flairco (31. Januar 2011)

Bymike schrieb:


> Also sollte jetzt nicht spöttisch rüberkommen.
> 
> Mir musste das damals auch erst jemand erzählen, nachdem ich geflucht habe, warum dieses scheiß Stereo-Testbike nen Platten hatte und mit diesen blöden französischen Ventilen daherkommt, die kein Schwein aufgepumpt kriegt



 Nene keine sorge, so blöd bin ich dann auch wieder nicht oder so empfindlich 

... Pumpe sagst du... interesannt, "Luftpumpe" werde mal schauen ob ich sowas finden kann. Doch das konzept hört sich schon mal nach einen durchschlagenden erfolg an ^^

Ne, primär ging es mir ja um den adapter. Doch gott sei dank habe ich einen hund der mir alles bringt was er findet und nicht kennt und siehe da, er brachte mir meinen adapter 

München hat das bike gut durchgehalten, auch wenn es jetzt mehr oder weniger nur noch aus salz besteht. Wenn nicht so viel schnee gelegen wäre, hätte man ein paar trails noch besser auskosten können. 

grüße


----------



## dandaman68 (1. Februar 2011)

So, mal eine Frage zur Gabel, ich hatte die SuFu genutzt und mir den Thread teilweise durchgelesen und hoffe das es nicht schon 5 Mal erwähnt wurde. Also:

Kann man an der 180er Van R die RC2 Katusche nachrüsten?
Ansonsten frage ich den Händler direkt ob er mir die Van RC2 mit Kostenausgleich dranbastelt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2011)

Ja, das ist ohne Probleme möglich, meines Erachtens nach aber nicht wirklich nötig. Erstens ist die Grundeinstellung der Druckstufe (zumindest für mich) sehr gut und zweitens erlangt man mit der RC2-Kartusche den hydraulischen Durchschlagschutz, welcher die letzten zwei Zentimeter an Federweg so gut wie nie freigibt. Das hat mich an meiner 160er Talas schon extrem gestört und bin sehr froh, dass die Van diese Krankheit nicht besitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo leute, 

ich habe wiedermal eine frage, habe zwar google geschaut (versprochen) jedoch die antwort nicht gefunden. Was genau bzw. Wie genau funktioniert die "bottom out" funktion?

Da fällt mir noch was ein, also ich habe in der aktuellen mrm gelesen, dass die world cup pro´s (in diesem fall u. a. gee atherton) bei einer größe von 1,89 und einem gewicht von knapp 91 kg er eine 400er feder fahre. Warum ist denn bitte die feder bei ihm nicht zu weich? Generell, bei den anderen zwei (dessen namen ich jetzt nicht mehr weiss) war die feder auch deutlich zu weich. 

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Februar 2011)

Das ist ein sehr einfaches Prinzip: Unten in der Dämpfungskartusche ist ein mit Öl gefüllter, schmaler Zylinder, in welchen gegen Ende des Federwegs ein Kolben eintaucht und das Öl verdrängt. Je schneller der Kolben eintaucht, desto weniger Öl kann rausströmen und desto weniger Federweg wird freigegeben.

Dass die Feder den Pros doch nicht zu weich ist, liegt an deren perfekten Fahrweise . Ausserdem kannst du das aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Rahmen, Dämpfern, Übersetzungsverhältnissen und Anlenkungen gar nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Flairco (2. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr einfaches Prinzip: Unten in der Dämpfungskartusche ist ein mit Öl gefüllter, schmaler Zylinder, in welchen gegen Ende des Federwegs ein Kolben eintaucht und das Öl verdrängt. Je schneller der Kolben eintaucht, desto weniger Öl kann rausströmen und desto weniger Federweg wird freigegeben.
> 
> Dass die Feder den Pros doch nicht zu weich ist, liegt an deren perfekten Fahrweise . Ausserdem kannst du das aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Rahmen, Dämpfern, Übersetzungsverhältnissen und Anlenkungen gar nicht vergleichen.



Hi, 

kannst du mir anhand dieses bildes erklären, wo genau die musik spielt, wenn ich um den bottom out spreche, und was sich genau verändert da drin. 

http://www.bikerumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/soc09-fox-shocks_03.jpg

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass wenn ich auf plus drehe der dämpfer später durchschlägt? 

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Februar 2011)

Gut, ich sprach jetzt von der Gabel, beim Dämpfer ist das ganz anders. Im Piggyback kannst du links das Ventil und die Luftkammer erkennen. In der Mitte ist der Trennkolben, welcher beim Einfedern vom Öl bewegt wird und die Luft komprimiert Der Drehknopf reguliert die Kammergröße und damit die Endprogression, der Luftdruck die Härte des Bottom Out. Rechts sind die Drehknöpfe für die Druckstufen und Federn, welche auf die Shimstacks drücken und die Auslösehärte regulieren. Die dickere, horizontale Feder ist für das Boost Valve zuständig.


----------



## Flairco (2. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Gut, ich sprach jetzt von der Gabel, beim Dämpfer ist das ganz anders. Im Piggyback kannst du links das Ventil und die Luftkammer erkennen. In der Mitte ist der Trennkolben, welcher beim Einfedern vom Öl bewegt wird und die Luft komprimiert Der Drehknopf reguliert die Kammergröße und damit die Endprogression, der Luftdruck die Härte des Bottom Out. Rechts sind die Drehknöpfe für die Druckstufen und Federn, welche auf die Shimstacks drücken und die Auslösehärte regulieren. Die dickere, horizontale Feder ist für das Boost Valve zuständig.



Vielen dank, für diese ausführliche antwort. Ich will jetzt nicht schleimen aber ich muss schon sagen, du kennst dich wirklich verdammt gut mit fahrrädern, technik und alles was dazu gehört gut aus. Ich muss sagen, respekt dafür und ein danke für die geduld. Auf so ein level muss, und will ich auch kommen, deswegen die neugier 

Btw, danke an alle die mir weiterhelfen und auf meine fragen eingehen! 

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich interessiere mich einfach dafür und bin immer noch der Meinung, zu wenig zu wissen .


----------



## Flairco (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe mich gerade über kettenlängen informiert bzw. um die optimale kettenlängen. Was ich nicht wusste, dass es dafür "rechner" gibt. 

Es kam raus:

Länge: 132,6 cm
Glieder: 104 glieder

Darunter steht dann noch, dass wenn es sich um 11 ritzel handelt man zwei glieder dazu zählen soll. 
Geht das system jetzt von 10 ritzeln aus, wenn ja, soll ich dann einfach zwei glieder weniger machen, oder bin ich komplett verkehrt unterwegs? 

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Februar 2011)

Der Rechner geht höchstwahrscheinlich von Rennradschaltungen aus (wer fährt denn auch das vorgeschlagene 53er Ritzel und 11 Gänge am MTB???). 104 Glieder klingen gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Probiere es einfach mal damit, notfalls nimmst du halt weitere zwei raus und fertig.


----------



## Flairco (2. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

super danke. Wenn ich nämlich hinten auf das größte ritzel schalte und vorne die kette mit den 32 zahnrädern läuft, dann spannt sich das schaltwerkt hinten gewaltig. 
Das erste führungsröllchen (also das obere) berührt sich dann sogar mit dem größten ritzel. Denke das ist dann nicht mehr normal. Ich vermute ja, dass es an der zu kurzen kette liegt. 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Februar 2011)

Sollte vorne nicht ein 36er Kettenblatt drauf sein? Zumindest bei mir ist das der Fall.

Ja, in deinem Falle ist die Kette zu lang. Tu besser mal 4 Glieder dazu. Wenn du möchtest, kannst du auch den Dämpfer ausbauen, den Hinterbau von Hand bewegen und kontrollieren, ob die Kette bei vollem Einfedern nicht zu sehr gespannt ist.


----------



## Flairco (2. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sollte vorne nicht ein 36er Kettenblatt drauf sein? Zumindest bei mir ist das der Fall.
> 
> Ja, in deinem Falle ist die Kette zu lang. Tu besser mal 4 Glieder dazu. Wenn du möchtest, kannst du auch den Dämpfer ausbauen, den Hinterbau von Hand bewegen und kontrollieren, ob die Kette bei vollem Einfedern nicht zu sehr gespannt ist.



Ja, meine ich ja, 36 zähne. Optimal, werde ich mal versuchen mit dem ausbau und mal schauen wie sich die kette verhält. 
Danke für den tipp. Nur, wenn die kette zu lang ist, dann sollten eher vier glieder weg oder? Oder meinst du einfach nur "zu kurz". 
Denke aber schon zu wissen, was du meinst. 

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Februar 2011)

Nun ja, wenn die obere Führungsrolle auf dem jeweils größten Ritzel die Zähne berührt, ist die Kette definitiv zu kurz, ergo müssen Glieder dazukommen.


----------



## derAndre (3. Februar 2011)

Den Abstand der Führungsrolle kannste aber auch mit dem Einstellschräubchen verändern...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, ganz vergessen . Was zu der Frage führt, ob das Schaltwerk richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## Flairco (4. Februar 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Den Abstand der Führungsrolle kannste aber auch mit dem Einstellschräubchen verändern...



Hallo, 

wo wir bei dem thema wären (siehe ein bisschen weiter vorne), die "+" und "-" schraube lassen sich ohne probleme drehen. Die dritte schraube, ich weiss jetzt nicht ganz genau, welche funktion die hat, lässt sich nur eine viertelumdrehung nach links bzw. nach rechts drehen. Dann wirklich kein stückchen mehr weiter, selbst mit gewalt nicht ^^ 
Diese schraube, drückt auf alle fälle auch gegen den silbernen "(?)"rahmen". 
Ich denke die SAINT kenner werden schon wissen, was ich meine. 

Ich habe sie, wie du gesagt hast Lee, eingeschmiert doch die lässt sich immer noch nicht drehen. 

Tja, die sache mit dem händler... Ich habe hier in der tat zwei stück in der nähe (10km, der nächst wirklich gute händler ist aber 50km weg) Einer von den zwei fängt mit "Stadl" an und hört mich "er" auf. Diesen, kann man getrost vergessen ^^

Beim anderen war ich, doch der wollte das teil auf keinen fall anfassen, weil er meinte er müsse sonst noch die kosten für eine neuanschaffung in kauf nehmen... -*sorry* blöder penner! *sorry* 

frühe (späte) grüße dank lernstress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner89 (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Kann mir einer das Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer sagen?
Gruß


----------



## Flairco (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

leider habe ich keine antwort auf deine frage, dafür aber selber ne frage. 
Kann man generell sagen, dass scheibenbremsen mit zwei kolben schlechter sind als bremsen mit vier kolben? Bei "gleich guten" belägen versteht sich. 

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Februar 2011)

Nicht unbedingt. Die Stroker Ace zB stinkt selbst gegen eine Elixir ab. Da spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle, allen voran Geber- und Nehmerkolbengröße bzw. deren Verhältnis zueinander. Dann kommen noch die Reibwerte der Scheibe und Beläge dazu. Solltest du vorhaben, die Saint zu ersetzen: Es gibt nur sehr! wenige stärkere, jedoch (noch) keine sorglosere Bremse. Die steckt auch eine M4, Code, The One oder V2 in die Tasche. Außerdem ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar.


----------



## Flairco (7. Februar 2011)

Hey Lee, 

 Entschuldige bitte, ich musste wirklich lachen. Nein ich habe auf keinen fall vor die saint zu ersetzten. Ich bin verliebt in diese bremse! 

Ich habe mir nur etwas über die magura marta fr durchgelesen, da haben zwei tester darüber berichtet wie super toll die bremse sei und die bremspower mit einem finger in WIRKLICH JEDER situation da. 
Dabei dachte ich mir, genau so würde ich meine bremse auch beschreiben. Siehe da, ich scrolle runter und sehe das die bremse "nur" zwei kolben hat. Da habe ich mich gewundert, wofür denn dann vier. 

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Februar 2011)

Die Marta hat vielleicht auch genug Kraft, um in jeder Situation mit einem Finger alles unter Kontrolle behalten zu können, aber ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass die Saint trotzdem stärker ist .


----------



## Flairco (7. Februar 2011)

Sprich, nur noch die gutav ist besser? ^^ (wirklich nur rein informativ)


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Februar 2011)

Muss dir leider sagen eine V2 steckt die Saint noch nicht in die Tasche aber sind sind auf augenhöhe.
Sind die mit abstand stärksten Bremsen die ich kenne.

Sorglos sind die Hope auf alle Fälle aber auch teuer.
Saint ist eine gute alternative


----------



## Chiccoli (8. Februar 2011)

die Saint ist die alternative! 
würde aus angesprochenem P/L bewusstsein nicht wechseln wollen.

Cube Hanzz​


----------



## tobi-trial (9. Februar 2011)

welche Achsbreite ist hinten im Hanzz. Die X-12 Achse ist doch dort verbaut, aber die ist doch für das Liteville?
Wenn ich einen Hope-Laufradsatz bestelle und der nur 1700g wiegt, welche Achsbreite brauche ich dann für die HR-Nabe?

Müs Lee hier mal deins mit den roten Naben zur Vorstellung


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Februar 2011)

Achsbreite ist der Litville/Syntace X12 Standart.
142mm also eine 135mm Achse mit links und rechts 3,5mm Adaptern.

Du brauchst also die Normalen 135mm Naben mit X-12 Adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hätte mal eine frage. Ist es denn möglich, einen schlag aus der bremsscheibe mittels schraubstock raus zu bekommen?

Vorgestellt hätte ich es mir so, man nehme zwei gleich dünne tücher und legt diese über den schraubstock. Ja, dann steckt man die scheibe rein und dreht zu, schiebt die scheibe ein stück weiter und dreht wieder zu. Man macht sich irgendwo ne markierung und dreht so lang, bis man einmal durch ist (schritt für schritt)?.

Meine frage, ist das möglich? 

grüße =)


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Februar 2011)

Nö, die Verbiegung wird nicht ausreichen, um den Schlag auszubessern. Ich habe dir doch deinen Nachbarn ans Herz gelegt .


----------



## Mircwidu (10. Februar 2011)

wird wenig bringen.
Wenn den schlag so nicht mehr raus bekommst, dann neue Scheibe.
Günstige Alternativen sind die: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=50&osCsid=71763fc7e6b8ed875936dbb34da772a9

oder die Original Saint von Ebay.


----------



## Flairco (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo (guten morgen), 

@ Lee: Ja, ich habe deinen rat befolgt und damit an der scheibe gearbeitet. Funktioniert hat es, doch habe ich mir schon etwas früher zwei neue scheiben gekauft. Die hab ich gestern rein gemacht und jetzt spiele mit der hinteren scheibe. Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich sie schon in den schraubstock gedreht und geschaut was passiert. 
Trotzdem danke! 

@XC01: Servus, danke für den link. Da ich jetzt schon welche habe, weiss ich wo ich die nächsten bestellen werde. Wobei ich schon sagen muss, die scheiben der saint bremse sind schon wirklich gut (soweit ich das beurteilen kann )


----------



## Marcel Neubert (10. Februar 2011)

Hat sich mal einer von euch gedanken gemacht den neuen Vivid Air ins Hanzz zu pflanzen, der soll ja richtig gut sein.... da könnte man das gewicht noch ein wenig drücken...


----------



## Mircwidu (10. Februar 2011)

ist das Hanzz der grund deines Fritzz Verkaufs Marcel?
Hast schon eins bestellt?


----------



## Flairco (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

was ich fragen wollte, die federkennlinie meines rahmens, verhält sie sich degressiv, progressiv oder linear?

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Februar 2011)

So, das Massaker ist vollendet! Ein Blutbad ohnegleichen war es...











Gleich mal Cube angeschissen, was in den Köpfen ihrer weltfremden Ingenieure rumschwirrt. Wer platziert denn schon eine 3er Inbusaufnahme an einem Dämpferbolzen??? Dazu kommt, dass die Schraube ein M6-Gewinde hat! Da ist normalerweise eine 5er Aufnahme dran!!! Außerdem war der Bolzen irgendwie festgegammelt, sodass ich eine lange Schraube reindrehen und mit dem Hammer rausschlagen musste. Saftladen...


----------



## Flairco (13. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So, das Massaker ist vollendet! Ein Blutbad ohnegleichen war es...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was für eine ********, tut mir leid für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (13. Februar 2011)

Also bei mir ging alles super raus. Du hast wahrscheinlich das einzig schlecht verarbeitete bekommen. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht so lange, bis du wieder fahren kannst. 
Hab alles wieder zusammengebaut, aber jetzt knarzt es beim Einfedern, woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Februar 2011)

Dazu kommt jetzt, dass ich den Bolzen nicht fest genug anziehen kann, ohne dass sich der Inbusschlüssel bedenklich verbiegt, und nu hats Spiel hinten. Dabei ist das einer von Wiha .


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Februar 2011)

Na toll! Jetzt ist die Fassung der neuen Schraube ebenfalls ausgenudelt!!! Wer ist so dämlich und setzt DAHIN eine mickrige Schraube aus weichem, schnell vermurksten Metall???


----------



## Berliner89 (13. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Na toll! Jetzt ist die Fassung der neuen Schraube ebenfalls ausgenudelt!!! Wer ist so dämlich und setzt DAHIN eine mickrige Schraube aus weichem, schnell vermurksten Metall???



Cube! Mir fällt sonst keiner ein de so blöd ist!
Bei meinem Fritzz ist die Schraube in 4 Monaten 3 mal gebrochen!

Gehe in Baumarkt und kaufe dir da andere schrauben oder gewindestande mit muttern 
Bin mal gespannt wie Cube das neue dh bike baut in der aktuellen Bike ist ja ein kleines Bild....

Gruß


----------



## Motz82 (13. Februar 2011)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Hat sich mal einer von euch gedanken gemacht den neuen Vivid Air ins Hanzz zu pflanzen, der soll ja richtig gut sein.... da könnte man das gewicht noch ein wenig drücken...




Würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So, das Massaker ist vollendet! Ein Blutbad ohnegleichen war es...
> 
> Gleich mal Cube angeschissen, was in den Köpfen ihrer weltfremden Ingenieure rumschwirrt. Wer platziert denn schon eine 3er Inbusaufnahme an einem Dämpferbolzen??? Dazu kommt, dass die Schraube ein M6-Gewinde hat! Da ist normalerweise eine 5er Aufnahme dran!!! Außerdem war der Bolzen irgendwie festgegammelt, sodass ich eine lange Schraube reindrehen und mit dem Hammer rausschlagen musste. Saftladen...



Sorry aber bevor du sowas über Leute schreibst die du nicht kennst, informiere dich bitte warum mache Dinge so sind wie sie sind...

Diese "weltfremden" Ingenieure haben sich sehr wohl was bei der reduzierten Inbusgröße gedacht.

Wobei es sicherlich elegantere Lösungen gibt, da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Februar 2011)

Tut mir Leid, aber wer eine 3er Inbusfassung mit einem M6 (M6!!! Hallo! Wer macht so was?) Gewinde kombiniert und alles aus zu weichem Metall fertigt, es dazu noch dort platziert, wo hohe Drehmomente nötig sind, um den Dämpfer spielfrei zu befestigen, ist definitiv realitätsfern!


----------



## Berliner89 (13. Februar 2011)

Naja Cube hat ja leider nicht mal weltfremde Ingenieure sonder gar keine so kommt es MIR zumindestens vor!
Cube fand ich eine Zeitlang gut! Bis mir in meinem Fritzz permanent die schrauben gerissen sind trotz teurem drehmomentschlüssel !
Meine talas und mein rp23 fast zeitgleich kaputt gegangen sind nach ca 5 Monaten und ich seit 7wochen warte das die mal vom service wiederkommen!
Mein fizik Sattel gebrochen ist ,die hintere bremsleitung durchgescheuert+seilzug vom umwerfer, die dicke Schraube vom rahmen auf der antriebsseite hinter der Kurbel sich 2 mal gelöst hat.
Und die Felgen zu weich sind !

Ja öhm wie ich schon einmal geschrieben habe das nächste Bike kaufe ich bei Hornbach und kaufe bei Cube ein Aufkleber Set für den Rahmen und bin genauso unglücklich den genau die selben Sachen gehen dort auch  kaputt!  

Gruß

Edit Kaufdatum 7.7.2010!!!


----------



## Flairco (13. Februar 2011)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Naja Cube hat ja leider nicht mal weltfremde Ingenieure sonder gar keine so kommt es MIR zumindestens vor!
> Cube fand ich eine Zeitlang gut! Bis mir in meinem Fritzz permanent die schrauben gerissen sind trotz teurem drehmomentschlüssel !
> Meine talas und mein rp23 fast zeitgleich kaputt gegangen sind nach ca 5 Monaten und ich seit 7wochen warte das die mal vom service wiederkommen!
> Mein fizik Sattel gebrochen ist ,die hintere bremsleitung durchgescheuert+seilzug vom umwerfer, die dicke Schraube vom rahmen auf der antriebsseite hinter der Kurbel sich 2 mal gelöst hat.
> ...



Servus, 

ist denn nun cube für dich sozusagen "gelaufen"? Mich interessiert deine persönliche meinung über cube und ob du das fahrrad jemanden empfehlen könntest bzw. die fahrradmarke. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, was cube auf die mail von MüsLee sagt. Da ich mein cube liebe finde ich es echt schade sowas zu lesen... hoffentlich sind das nur ausnahmen.

grüße an euch


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber wer eine 3er Inbusfassung mit einem M6 (M6!!! Hallo! Wer macht so was?) Gewinde kombiniert und alles aus zu weichem Metall fertigt, es dazu noch dort platziert, wo hohe Drehmomente nötig sind, um den Dämpfer spielfrei zu befestigen, ist definitiv realitätsfern!



Eingentlich habe ich bei dem Ton recht wenig Lust noch was dazu zu sagen, nur stellt sich mir die Frage ob das Problem nun an dem Bolzen liegt. Wozu soll man dort denn zig Nm benötigen?
Die Wippe zu "verspannen" macht wohl wenig Sinn. Wenn dort Spiel ist, kommt dies wohl eher durch zu schmale/abgenutzte Buchsen.

Wenn ich bei Cube was zu sagen hätte und ich dort Bilder von der Wippe nach der Operation gesehen hätte, dann hätte sich das Thema Garantie in deinem Fall mit Sicherheit erledigt.

Es gibt nun wirklich zig Möglichkeiten so eine Schraube zu Lösen, aber dabei so einen Schaden zu verursachen ...

Dein Bolzen hat im Gegensatz zu einer normalen Schraube keinen Kopf und daher auch kein Material wo ich einen großen Sechskant reinfräsen kann. Was soll denn übrig bleiben wenn man in deinen Bolzen eine SW5 reinschneidet die diagonal 5,75mm hat. Da würde der Kopf fast von allein abfallen.

Hast du nicht schonmal in zig Versuchen ein anderes Radel "kaputt repariert"?


----------



## Berliner89 (13. Februar 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ist denn nun cube für dich sozusagen "gelaufen"? Mich interessiert deine persönliche meinung über cube und ob du das fahrrad jemanden empfehlen könntest bzw. die fahrradmarke.
> 
> ...



Naja empfehlen würde ich das Fritzz ab 2010 nicht!

Als richtiges Enduro würde ich es auch nicht vermarkten! 3x fach Kurbel,keine hammerschmidt möglich und ein falscher dämpfer mit zu großer Luftkammer der selbst bei 18 bar nach einem Drop von 40cm gnadenlos durchschlägt (80kilo fahrergewicht mit Ausrüstung und sauberer Fahrweise) der rp23 von 2009 soll wohl weitaus besser sein im Fritzz!

Ob ich bei Cube wieder kaufen würde? Nein! Alleine der Grund das ich seit 7!!!! Wochen auf meine Gabel und den Dämpfer warte. Das geht mal gar nicht!
Mein Nox hatte ein kleines Problem mit der boxxer wc 2010 zum Händler gebracht und 10 Tage später war sie wieder eingebaut!
Ich wollte eigentlich ein hanzz framekit kaufen und für meine Freundin ein Stereo wls aber ich Suche schon nach alternativen!
Mein Händler konnte mir nichtmal das rahmengewicht vom hanzz sagen auch nicht nach einigen Telefonaten!


Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Februar 2011)

@ Tuneman: Nö, ich und kaputtreparieren? .

Gut, der Ton war etwas daneben, aber ich war wegen der Chose ziemlich angepisst, zumal Cube das wesentlich besser hätte lösen können. Zur Schraube: Ich hatte zuerst versucht, mit dem Dremel (mit der Feile kommt man da ja nicht ran) eine kleine Nut in die Seite des Kopfes zu schneiden, was mir mehr oder weniger gelang. Allerdings hatte die Schraube zu wenig Fläche, um Halt bieten zu können, so dass ich sie kurzerhand um zwei gegenüberliegende Seiten erleichterte, leider bin ich ein paar mal mit dem Dremel abgerutscht. Das bot mir genug Halt, doch saß die Schraube dermaßen fest, dass die Rohrzange ebenfalls abrutschte und weitere Kratzer verursachte. Sag mir, wie du die Schraube gelöst hättest? Den Kopf des Bits konnte ich nicht ausbohren, da zu hart, Torx einschlagen kam wegen des Bits nicht in Frage und mit der Zange rutschte man sowieso nur ab.

Dass das alles nicht hätte passieren müssen, liegt auf der Hand. Hätte Cube gleich (so wie ich es jetzt getan habe) eine anständige Schraube mit genug Fleisch und adäquatem Kopf verbaut, wäre alles in Ordnung. Zwar funkioniert es, wie an der vorderen Befestigung, auch mit einer 3er Fassung, doch hat diese im Gegensatz zur hinteren Schraube wesentlich mehr Masse!

Glaub mir, die Buchsen haben KEIN Spiel und da ist nix mit Verspannen. Nun, da ich den Bolzen anständig festziehen konnte, sitzt alles fest. Die originale Schraube war nach einem vorsichtigen Versuch des Festziehens bereits ausgeleiert und ließ Spiel in der Fassung zu, genau wie die 5er Fassung am Bolzen. Das finde ich mehr als schlecht!

btw: Die ausgenudelte Schraube habe ich zuerst versucht, durch das Schneiden eines Kreuzschlitzes zu entfernen. Nix da, zu wenig Fleisch, zu weich, der Schraubenzieher findet keinen Halt.


----------



## Berliner89 (13. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Tuneman: Nö, ich und kaputtreparieren? .
> 
> Gut, der Ton war etwas daneben, aber ich war wegen der Chose ziemlich angepisst, zumal Cube das wesentlich besser hätte lösen können. Zur Schraube: Ich hatte zuerst versucht, mit dem Dremel (mit der Feile kommt man da ja nicht ran) eine kleine Nut in die Seite des Kopfes zu schneiden, was mir mehr oder weniger gelang. Allerdings hatte die Schraube zu wenig Fläche, um Halt bieten zu können, so dass ich sie kurzerhand um zwei gegenüberliegende Seiten erleichterte, leider bin ich ein paar mal mit dem Dremel abgerutscht. Das bot mir genug Halt, doch saß die Schraube dermaßen fest, dass die Rohrzange ebenfalls abrutschte und weitere Kratzer verursachte. Sag mir, wie du die Schraube gelöst hättest? Den Kopf des Bits konnte ich nicht ausbohren, da zu hart, Torx einschlagen kam wegen des Bits nicht in Frage und mit der Zange rutschte man sowieso nur ab.
> 
> ...



Ich nehme bei sowas einen Körner und einen Hammer!
Kurz ankörnen und dann in die zu lösende Richtung aufschlagen...
Mit schlitzsägen habe ich früher gemacht dauert aber zu lange und kann die Schraube noch mehr zerstören!
Mit dem Körner geht das 1a und nach 1-2 Schlägen ist die Schraube lose!!!

Versuchs einfach selbst! 

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2011)

@Müs Lee Die Antwort hast du dir schon selbst gegeben... Ausbohren.

Dein Bit ist aus Werkzeugstahl, also pauschal irgendwas gehärtetes... mit einem Normalen Bohrer aus dem selben Material kommst da natürlich nicht weit. Cobalt beschichtete Bohrer helfen da enorm...
Oder du bohrst mit einem sehr kleinen Bohrer genau in den Übergang zwischen abgbrochenem Bit und der eigentlichen Schraube.. danach sollte man ihn auch rausbekommen.

Nimm nächstes mal einfach keine Rohrzange...

Ansonsten kannst du es bei einer arg festsitzenden Schraube auch mit erwärmen probieren...

Oder mit Kriechöl und Gedult 

Ich denke das Cube dort einen so flachen Kopf benutzt hat, damit man nicht mit dem Knie oder ähnlichem hängen bleibt. Wobei ich ja schon gesagt habe, das dies auch keine elegante Lösung ist. Nimm halt als Ersatz eine Achse mit normalem Kopf. Steht zwar etwas ab aber was solls...

Aber dein Problem liegt trotzdem nicht in der Spannkraft des Bolzens. Diese verschweißte Wippe beim Hanzz macht auf mich einen ziemlich steifen Eindruck. Somit nehme ich einfach mal an, dass sich da nix verwindet. Wenn du nun durch die Verschraubung in der Dämpferaufnahme Spiel bekommst, kann es nur sein, dass der Bolzen Spiel im Auge hat, oder die Buchsen minimal zu schmal sind. 
Wie gut geht der Dämpfer denn zwischen die Wippe?

Durch das Anziehen der Schraube kannst du natürlich das Spiel seitlich "wegspannen" bzw. falls die Achse etwas Spiel im Auge der Wippe hat auch das verklemmen. Denke das es sich deswegen auch durch "Anknallen" der Schraube lösen läßt.

Probier doch mal aus, ob du seitlich noch eine dünne Scheibe mit 0,15 oder 0,2mm dazwischen bekommst.


----------



## Mircwidu (14. Februar 2011)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Naja empfehlen würde ich das Fritzz ab 2010 nicht!
> 
> Als richtiges Enduro würde ich es auch nicht vermarkten! 3x fach Kurbel,keine hammerschmidt möglich und ein falscher dämpfer mit zu großer Luftkammer der selbst bei 18 bar nach einem Drop von 40cm gnadenlos durchschlägt (80kilo fahrergewicht mit Ausrüstung und sauberer Fahrweise) der rp23 von 2009 soll wohl weitaus besser sein im Fritzz!
> 
> ...



Was hat denn die Gabel und Dämpfer mit Cube zu tun.
Hast du dich mal ein wenig schlau gemacht das bei Fox fast nur Toxoholics was machen darf. Hast du dich mal direkt an die gewendet? 
Hat dein Händler das schon weg geschickt?
Cube hat in der Kette eigentlich wenig zu sagen und zu erledigen.

Das der Rahmen durchschlägt konnte ich bei meinem RP23 (2009) nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht ist der Dämpfer ja defekt.



> Mein fizik Sattel gebrochen ist ,die hintere bremsleitung durchgescheuert+seilzug vom umwerfer, die dicke Schraube vom rahmen auf der antriebsseite hinter der Kurbel sich 2 mal gelöst hat.
> Und die Felgen zu weich sind !



Auch hier wieder Zulieferer. 
Ich frage mich ob du dein Rad pflegst. Denn bis eine Bremsleitung durch ist, sieht man drei mal das sie scheuert und kann es abstellen.

Das mit den Lockernden Schrauben kann ich bestätigen. Ist aber nur eine. Eine 100% Lösung habe ich noch nicht gefunden.

Cube baut alles in allem Finanzierbare funktionierende Räder.
Das Hanzz ist sehr gut gelungen und passt in seinem Einsatzbereich sehr gut. Mal schauen was die Langzeiterfahrungen bringen.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (14. Februar 2011)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Naja empfehlen würde ich das Fritzz ab 2010 nicht!
> 
> Als richtiges Enduro würde ich es auch nicht vermarkten! 3x fach Kurbel,keine hammerschmidt möglich und ein falscher dämpfer mit zu großer Luftkammer der selbst bei 18 bar nach einem Drop von 40cm gnadenlos durchschlägt (80kilo fahrergewicht mit Ausrüstung und sauberer Fahrweise) der rp23 von 2009 soll wohl weitaus besser sein im Fritzz!
> 
> ...



Deswegen umbau auf Stahlfederdämpfer, wer interesse hat mein Rahmen steht zum verkauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (14. Februar 2011)

PS.....: service bei Cube wenn es um Garantieschäden geht ist miserabel..bitte ne weiter sagen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2011)

> Guten Tag Herr ***,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habsch gemacht, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Jedenfalls scheint es mir so, als sei sich Cube des Problems sehr wohl bewusst.


----------



## Flairco (14. Februar 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Habsch gemacht, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Jedenfalls scheint es mir so, als sei sich Cube des Problems sehr wohl bewusst.



Hey Lee, 

wie kommst du da drauf, dass cube sich durchaus dieses problems bewusst ist? Hast du das auch schon von anderen gehört? Wäre interessant zu wissen.

Das einzige was mir an meinem dämpfer bzw. an der halterung (wo das "C" drin ist) aufgefallen ist, ist das der lack an der stelle abgeht wo die schrauben (die dir so ein ärger bereiten) sind. Als hätte man zu fest angedreht, richtig abgesplittert ist der lack d. Nur habe ich an der schraube garnicht gedreht. 

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2011)

Mir erscheint schon fast verdächtig, dass sofort eingelenkt wird.  Bei Rose wurde erst nachgehakt, dann eine Entscheidung getroffen, wobei mir das natürlich nur recht ist.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte die ganze Zeit eure Beiträge mit Interesse verfolgt und werde mich jetzt auch mal einklinken .

Cube weiß sehr wohl Bescheid, dass Sie Probleme haben.
Ich hatte mein Cube Hanzz Pro letztes Jahr im Oktober bei mhw-bike bestellt und sollte Ende Januar diesen Jahres geliefert werden.
Leider wurde mir im Januar mitgeteilt, dass Cube Probleme in der Rahmenproduktion hat und es Ende Februar wird, bis ich mein Bike bekomme. Ich sollte mich aber Mitte Februar nochmal melden. Dies tat ich natürlich am Freitag.
Jetzt wurde mir schon wieder gesagt, dass Cube immer noch nicht liefern kann und sich alles wieder um einen Monat verschiebt (Ende März).
Ich bin echt mal gespannt wann ich das Bike endlich bekomme.


----------



## Flairco (15. Februar 2011)

ChrisXross85 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte die ganze Zeit eure Beiträge mit Interesse verfolgt und werde mich jetzt auch mal einklinken .
> 
> ...



Du solltest gott für deine geduld danken, ich wäre da schon zusammengebrochen und müsste auf die intensivstation  

Mir ist heute mein sage und schreibe sechster schaltzug gerissen bzw. aufgegangen den ich von sechs verschiedenen mechanikern hab reinmachen lassen 

Das einzig nicht "lustige" an der sache ist, dass sich da irgendwas gelöst haben muss als ich voll reingetreten habe und siehe da, kette verrutsch, knie sauber am lenker angehauen. Geschwollen wie ein tennisball... jetzt ist erstmal zwangspause angesagt! 

Wünsch euch, die glücklich fahren können viel spaß dabei


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du schaltest bzw. die Mechaniker mit den Zügen umspringen, aber die am Rad meines Vaters haben 20 Jahre lang gehalten . Mir ist ebenfalls noch nie einer Hops gegangen. Wo sind deine denn jeweils gerissen?


----------



## Flairco (15. Februar 2011)

Servus Lee, 

Ach keine ahnung was das für mechaniker sind auf alle fälle machen sie den eindruck, da sie in einem fachhandel stehen. 

Ich habe schon immer angst und schalte so wenig wie möglich, da ich bisher nur negative erfahrungen mit den schaltzügen gemacht habe. 

Es reisst immer hinten am schaltwerk, da wo die hülle aufhört und nur noch das kabel weitergeht. Weiss nicht, wie das genau heisst. Auf alle fälle, scheuert sich da immer und immer wieder hülle auf. Weisste was ich mein?

Es ist nicht direkt reissen, eher die aussenhülle scheuert sich immer mehr auf, irgendwann stehen dann die drähte raus, bisher ist es mir immer aufgefallen, da auf einmal spannung weg ist und manche gänge dann nicht mehr gehen. Heute nicht, das war ein großer fehler, mein knie ist so brutal geschwollen, das nciht mal an abknicken zu denken ist, morgen erstmal sauber zum doktor... tze fix


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2011)

Ist so eine Plastikkappe am Ende der Aussenhülle? Ohne die tritt dein Problem gerne mal auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (16. Februar 2011)

An alle die Scho das Hanzz haben, in wie weit ist es denn kletter fähig wenn man damit auch Freeridetouren fahren möchte! Bin 1,87 groß und 94 Schrittlänge...

Ab März wird die 2. Produktionsreihe ausgeliefert an die die noch warten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2011)

Geht halt so, es ist immer noch ein Freerider. Ich muss sagen, dass ich schlimmeres erwartet hatte, aber das ist auch äußerst subjektiv, die Kondition spielt schließlich auch eine große Rolle. Hatte man vorher eine 300mm-Benderlikedropmaschine, ist es allerdings ein klarer Fortschritt .


----------



## Marcel Neubert (16. Februar 2011)

Welche größe fährst du? wie weit ist denn der Sattelverstellbereich! Wollte meine i950 beibehalten! möchte halt weiterhin Enduro rennen und die Mega bestreiten und natürlich auch in den Park, wofür das Fritzz bei meinem Gewicht nicht geignet ist!

hat es mal jemand an der Waage gehabt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2011)

Das Hanzz Pro in S ohne Pedale wiegt angeblich 16.5kg. Den Sattel kann man sehr weit versenken.

btw: Die Mega fahre ich dieses Jahr auch mit .


----------



## Marcel Neubert (16. Februar 2011)

und wie weit aussiehen?bis zur maximalen markierung?


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2011)

Hä? Hö? Hmmm, so weit halt wie die Sattelstange es zulässt . Bis Unterkante Sattelstütze Oberkante Oberrohr würde ich sie maximal rausziehen, eher Unterkante Sattelstütze Unterkante Oberrohr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KampfkazzZ (16. Februar 2011)

Das ist in der Tat eine interessante Fragestellung. Bei meinem Hanzz in Größe L ist serienmäßig eine 380er Stütze mitgeliefert worden (Maß bis zur Fixierschraube der I-Beam-Aufnahme). Stecke ich die so weit in den Rahmen, dass deren Unterkante dort ist, wo der schwarze Lack in den bronzefarbenen übergeht (dann ist die Markierung des maximalen Auszugs der Sattelstütze genau unterhalb des Schnellspanners), dann messe ich vom Tretlager bis zur Satteloberseite 74 cm. Wie es dann mit der hydraulischen Sattelstütze aussieht, hängt von deren Länge ab und dem Sattel.

Zum Thema "sehr weit versenkbarer Sattelstütze" - ich kann sie nicht besonders tief versenken; das Sattelrohr scheint auch nicht besonders gut ausgerieben zu sein. Mein Händler hat sich (nach angeblicher Rücksprache mit Cube) auch geweigert, daran etwas zu ändern. Weniger als 60 cm Tretlager-Satteloberseite sind bei mir gewaltfrei nicht machbar (und nur solange alles blitzsauber ist).
Ich will jetzt auch nicht mosern, allerdings hab ich da schon ein wenig Glück gehabt. Im Vergleich mit dem alten Radl (wo ich meine Auf- und Abfahrpositionen genau kenne) hab ich festgestellt, dass der mögliche Verstellbereich ziemlich genau dem entspricht, was ich vorher auch genutzt habe. 
So bleibt als einziger Vorteil des tiefen Oberrohrs eine womöglich verbesserte Bewegungsfreiheit - dafür bilde ich mir ein, mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze schon etwas mehr Flex zu bemerken als vorher.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (16. Februar 2011)

KampfkazzZ schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat eine interessante Fragestellung. Bei meinem Hanzz in Größe L ist serienmäßig eine 380er Stütze mitgeliefert worden (Maß bis zur Fixierschraube der I-Beam-Aufnahme). Stecke ich die so weit in den Rahmen, dass deren Unterkante dort ist, wo der schwarze Lack in den bronzefarbenen übergeht (dann ist die Markierung des maximalen Auszugs der Sattelstütze genau unterhalb des Schnellspanners), dann messe ich vom Tretlager bis zur Satteloberseite 74 cm. Wie es dann mit der hydraulischen Sattelstütze aussieht, hängt von deren Länge ab und dem Sattel.
> 
> Zum Thema "sehr weit versenkbarer Sattelstütze" - ich kann sie nicht besonders tief versenken; das Sattelrohr scheint auch nicht besonders gut ausgerieben zu sein. Mein Händler hat sich (nach angeblicher Rücksprache mit Cube) auch geweigert, daran etwas zu ändern. Weniger als 60 cm Tretlager-Satteloberseite sind bei mir gewaltfrei nicht machbar (und nur solange alles blitzsauber ist).
> Ich will jetzt auch nicht mosern, allerdings hab ich da schon ein wenig Glück gehabt. Im Vergleich mit dem alten Radl (wo ich meine Auf- und Abfahrpositionen genau kenne) hab ich festgestellt, dass der mögliche Verstellbereich ziemlich genau dem entspricht, was ich vorher auch genutzt habe.
> So bleibt als einziger Vorteil des tiefen Oberrohrs eine womöglich verbesserte Bewegungsfreiheit - dafür bilde ich mir ein, mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze schon etwas mehr Flex zu bemerken als vorher.



Wie groß bist du, 740, ist ja mal ne sinnvolle angabe mit der man was anfangen kann  die i950 ist 420 lang!


----------



## KampfkazzZ (16. Februar 2011)

Wenn du mit 740 nichts anfangan kannst, ist dir auch nicht zu helfen. 
Meine Größe sagt nichts über meine Schrittlänge aus, noch darüber, welche Position ich beim Bergauffahren bevorzuge und ob das zwischen uns vergleichbar ist. Dennoch: Meine Schrittlänge dürfte rund 10 cm weniger sein als deine, also wirds mit deiner hydraulischen knapp. 
Und wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst: Stell den Sattel deines Fritzz doch mal einfach so ein, dass die Satteloberkante 74 cm von der Mitte des Tretlagers entfernt ist. Und dann draufsetzen und mal n paar Meter rollen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2011)

Knapp ist es in der Tat. Die Stütze ist bei mir fast am Limit und dennoch steht der Sattel voll ausgefahren ein paar Zentimeter zu tief, allerdings ist die KS auch nur 385mm lang. Mit einer 420er würde es bestimmt reichen. Schrittlänge ist bei mir 82cm bei 1.82m.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (16. Februar 2011)

Also beim Fritzz hab ich gerade mal gemessen 735 wäre genau meine Position bei der ich am liebsten Bergauf fahre! also passt das ganze so wie ich es wünsche... konnte scho was mit den 740 anfangen, nur hat man gern mal paar Referenzen von jemandem der eine ähnliche größe besitzt und das mal einschätzt!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2011)

Punkt 1: Wenn sich die Sattelstütze nich weit versenken läßt ist entweder sie Stütze fehlerhaft oder der Rahmen schlecht ausgerieben.
Und wenn der Händler nichtmal die Fähigkeit besitzt das nachzumessen und evtl. den Rahmen auszureiben, dann ist er einer von denen die hoffentlich durch solche Shops wie CRC aussterben

Punkt 2: Große Menschen ab etwas unter 190 müssen mit einer Stütz von mindestens 420mm Länge rechnen.

G.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (17. Februar 2011)

I950 ( längste Version) in Gr. L Rahmen bei 90er Schritt ist definitiv bei mir zu kurz gewesen ( min. 6cm ) . Der RAhmen ist sehr flach geschitten im gegensatz zum Fritzz da hat es ohne weiteres funktioniert.


----------



## Flairco (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

welche speichenlänge brauche ich denn? Gibts irgendwelche speichen die besonders zu empfehlen sind. Ansonsten nehme ich die DT Revolution, die scheinen etwas ordentliches zu sein oder?

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Fahren anstatt der ewigen Schrauberei? Bei mir war es anfangs zwar auch so, aber irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf das ständige Hin und Her, dazu die Warterei und draufgegangenen Nerven .


----------



## Flairco (21. Februar 2011)

Servus Lee, 

hehe also ich muss sagen, hier ist da wetter so schlecht da willst du garnicht fahren. Es ist soooo kalt und so ungemütlich ,da schraubst du lieber in der garage =) 

Meine felge ist verbeult und hat ein loch, ich will mir deswegen eine neue felge kaufen die nabe jedoch behalten, weil der fehlt meiner meinung nach garnichts. Wenn ich schon dabei bin, hole ich mir auch gleich neue speichen. 

Ich will mir im sommer ein richtig guten laufradsatz kaufen und bis dahin noch ein wenig sparen, doch mit der felge ist es eine zumutung zu fahren. 
Verstehste? 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, da war doch was . Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Zur SpeichenlÃ¤nge kann ich dir leider nix sagen.

Hast du 150â¬ Ã¼brig? Falls ja: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Pro-II-DH-Laufrad-32h-Mavic-721-DT-Comp.html Decals noch abziehen und feddich.

btw: Kalt und ungemÃ¼tlich ists hier auch, trotzdem war ich heute bei Schneefall und 3Â° unterwegs . Ich geh kaputt, wenn ich lÃ¤nger als 3-4 Tage lang nicht fahren kann.


----------



## Flairco (21. Februar 2011)

Hey,

also ich werde mir im sommer von light-wolf ein satz machen lassen. Darauf freue ich mich schon gewaltig =) 

Ich habe mal diese seite genommen:

http://www.nabendynamo.de/service/speichenrechner.html

Nippelsitzdurchmesser der Felge: 559 (SUN Seite)
Lochkreisdurchmesser der Nabe: 58,1 ("-")
Abstand a Flansch - Mittelebene: 33,2 ("-") (ist ja der abstand zur mitte o.?)
Anzahl der Kreuzungen: 4 (habe ich so gelesen soll am besten sein für 32 speichen)

Stimmen diese daten? Weil mir zeigt es als ergebnis NaN an. Sprich, nix gut mein input. 

grüße

Link SUN seite: 

Nabe: http://www.sun-ringle.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/SUNRingle_hub_chart.pdf
Felge: http://www.sun-ringle.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/SUNRingle_rim_chart.pdf


----------



## KampfkazzZ (21. Februar 2011)

Lieber Flairco!

Das Forum besteht aus vielen vielen verschiedenen Threads. So vielen, dass sie in verschiedenen Unterforen zusammengefasst werden. Das wurde der Übersicht wegen so eingerichtet. Vielleicht machst du dir diesen Umstand mal zu nutze und suchst du dir zu deinen thematisch vielfältigen Anfragen mal den jeweiligen Thread raus. Die meisten deiner Fragen wurden schon an anderer Stelle beantwortet, bitte nutze die Suchfunktion. Wenn nicht, dann stell die Frage in einem Thread, der das jeweilige Thema behandelt.
Im Thread über das Cube Hanzz Informationen zur benötigten Speichenlänge einer bestimmten Naben-Felgen-Kombination zu erfragen ist vorsichtig ausgedrückt schon etwas optimistisch. Dieses Stammtischgequatsche dürfte jeden ärgern, der diesen Thread durchliest, weil er etwas über das Hanzz erfahren möchte und sich stattdessen durch die persönlich Probleme des jungen F. kämpfen muss. Keep the Thread clean! 

Zur Beantwortung deiner aktuellen Frage kann ich nichts beitragen, empfehle aber den Thread "kurze Frage - kurze Antwort" im Bereich Laufräder: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452546&highlight=kurze+frage+antwort 
Bestimmt gibt es noch bessere Threads, die sich ausschließlich mit dem Thema "Ermittlung der korrekten Speichenlänge" befassen, aber das Suchen danach überlass ich zum Üben mal dir. 

Dankeschön und viel Erfolg 
KampfkazzZ


----------



## Flairco (21. Februar 2011)

KampfkazzZ schrieb:


> Lieber Flairco!
> 
> Das Forum besteht aus vielen vielen verschiedenen Threads. So vielen, dass sie in verschiedenen Unterforen zusammengefasst werden. Das wurde der Übersicht wegen so eingerichtet. Vielleicht machst du dir diesen Umstand mal zu nutze und suchst du dir zu deinen thematisch vielfältigen Anfragen mal den jeweiligen Thread raus. Die meisten deiner Fragen wurden schon an anderer Stelle beantwortet, bitte nutze die Suchfunktion. Wenn nicht, dann stell die Frage in einem Thread, der das jeweilige Thema behandelt.
> Im Thread über das Cube Hanzz Informationen zur benötigten Speichenlänge einer bestimmten Naben-Felgen-Kombination zu erfragen ist vorsichtig ausgedrückt schon etwas optimistisch. Dieses Stammtischgequatsche dürfte jeden ärgern, der diesen Thread durchliest, weil er etwas über das Hanzz erfahren möchte und sich stattdessen durch die persönlich Probleme des jungen F. kämpfen muss. Keep the Thread clean!
> ...



entschuldige bitte, werde mir mehr mühe geben!


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2011)

Komplettzitate sind auch nicht gern gesehen .


----------



## Marcel Neubert (21. Februar 2011)

Hat sich nun mal jemand die mühe gemacht und adas ding gewogen? mich würde mal interessieren in wie weit die angaben von cube stimmen!


----------



## tobi-trial (21. Februar 2011)

mein Hanzz Pro wiegt 16,9kg 

Größe L

mit Pedalen Synchros Meathook (495g)


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2011)

Wieso verkaufst du das Hanzz?

btw: Hier fiel doch mal die Aussage, das Pro in S wiege ohne Pedale 16.55kg.


----------



## tobi-trial (21. Februar 2011)

also ich hab meins nachgewogen bei uns im Fahrradgeschäft und das hat mit Pedalen, je nach dem wie es gependelt ist 16,9 ; 17,0 ; 17,1kg gewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaggeer (24. Februar 2011)

hallo 
bin jetzt schon sehr lange am lesen und habe allerdings noch nichts richtiges gefunden 
und zwar ist das  cube hanzz PRO wirklich sein geld werd ?

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## tobi-trial (24. Februar 2011)

genau das hast du mir unter das Bild geschrieben.

Also ich find die Ausstattung super! Formula The One FR, Fox Fahrwerk usw. Der Lenkwinkel ist flach und der Lenker breit, aber für meine Schulterbreite opitmal. Der Radstand ist lang, doch das bringt viel Ruhe ins Bike. 60km/h auf nem groben Feldweg kommt dir vor wie 30. Doch allerdings ist es nicht so wendig, Umsetzen bei Spitzkehren funktioniert aber trotzdem. Zum Springen und Droppen eignet es sich gut, verpatzte Landungen, steckt er locker weg (zu kurze Dubbles o. ä.) Das Fahrverhalten, wie gesagt, eher downhillmäßig, aber auch kleine Touren (20-30km) lassen sich damit fahren, zwar nicht optimal, aber es geht. 

So ist meine Meinung. Hergeben würde ich es nicht mehr ;-)

Aber ich kenn noch ein Fahrradgeschäft das noch eins hat, allerdings mit einer noch besseren Bremse: Formula THE ONE

Gruß


----------



## Jaggeer (25. Februar 2011)

erst mal vielen dank 
das hat mich ein gutes stück weiter gebracht 

was is tmit den bremsen ??
sind die ausreichend ??


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Februar 2011)

Sie sind ausreichend (so supertoll wie jeder sie beschreibt, sind sie überhaupt nicht), aber formulatypisch laut, wegen der Magersucht anfällig und launisch. Eine italienische Diva halt, welche ich schon zum zweiten Male gegen eine speckigere, aber stille, brachiale und zuverlässige Heilige aus Japan eingetauscht habe .


----------



## tobi-trial (25. Februar 2011)

also ich finde sie mehr als ausreichend, klar gibt es immer noch bessere Bremsen, aber man immer noch mehr und noch mehr verbessern. 
Der Preis mit der Ausstattung stimmt, von daher kann man sich nicht beklagen.

@ Flairco 

stell mal ein Bild von deiner kaputten Felge rein, das würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Mircwidu (25. Februar 2011)

Diva ist gut beschrieben solange sie geht/nicht zickt ist sie Gewicht/Performance und spaß Top.
Nur ist einmal der Wurm drin bekommst den nicht mehr raus.

Kenne viele die auf Saint oder Hope umgestiegen sind.
Man sollte sich halt überlegen sie gleich ungefahren zu verkaufen und für fast das selbe Geld ne Saint oder so ran zu schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (26. Februar 2011)

ist die Gabel Tapered oder 1 1/8 weil ich ne andere rein hänge! brauche ne schnelle antwort für die die scho eins haben!?


----------



## tobi-trial (26. Februar 2011)

die Gabel ist Tapered


----------



## Marcel Neubert (26. Februar 2011)

ok danke!


----------



## Mircwidu (26. Februar 2011)

was willst denn rein hängen?
Totem oder MZ oder die 180ger Lyrik (welche ich aber auf dem freien Markt noch nicht gesehen habe)


----------



## Marcel Neubert (26. Februar 2011)

Float... komm da sehr günstig ran! die geht wie ne Stahlfeder!!!Hammer die Gabel und Hinten kommt Vivid Air rein! Gewicht muss bissl runter


----------



## Mircwidu (26. Februar 2011)

ja muss sagen die Float im Testbike damals ging wirklich nicht schlecht.
Bin mal auf den Vivid gespannt. Wann gehts denn los mitm Basteln?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (26. Februar 2011)

ende märz anfang april leider erst!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (26. Februar 2011)

ich war von der letzten 36float  scho begeistert, fast wie Stahlfeder die kennlinie und ohne rc2 sind die fox gabeln nur die hälfte wert!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (26. Februar 2011)

den Vivid hab ich beim ich beim Elmar in Alp D'Huez probiert, ist scho ein geiles Teil!


----------



## Motz82 (26. Februar 2011)

@ Marcel....in welchem Bike hast du den Vivid ausprobiert? Ähnlich dem Hanzz??? Bin gespannt wie er sich fahren lässt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (26. Februar 2011)

in einem Helius AM, im vergleich DhX 5 stahl zu vivid air...


----------



## Flairco (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

also hier sind die Bilder (wie gewünscht)

Bild 1: Eintrittsloch

Bild 2: Austrittsloch (zu sehen als kleinen schwarzen Fleck auf dem "E" Aufkleber)

grüße


----------



## tobi-trial (28. Februar 2011)

das sieht ja echt interessant aus. 
Danke für die Bilder, wie hast du das Problem jetzt gelöst? neuer Laufradsatz?


----------



## Flairco (1. März 2011)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> das sieht ja echt interessant aus.
> Danke für die Bilder, wie hast du das Problem jetzt gelöst? neuer Laufradsatz?



Servus Tobi, 

also die Felge ist dahin, ja hab ich hab mir einfach ne Mavic EX729 gekauft. Wurde mir empfohlen. Auf die Dauer bastle ich mir gerade was anderes zusammen. 

Ich war selber echt überrascht als ich das gesehen habe... 

grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2011)

Also wenn du dir wegen dem Loch eine neue Felge gekauft hast, dann war das ein Fehler.
Das Loch ist völlig irrelevant.
Das einzige Problem das entstehen kann ist, daß Wasser eindringt und die Felge anfängt unbemerkt zu korrodieren.
Aber da hilft ein Stück Klebeband 

G.


----------



## tobi-trial (1. März 2011)

völlig irrelevant würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Auf Dauer hätte sich das nicht gut gemacht. Klar, passiert wäre da jetzt auch nix, aber dauernd mit einem Loch in der Felge rumzufahren und zu springen? Naja, ich hätte da kein gutes Gefühl, wenn ich es mal richtig krachen lassen wollte.

Na obwohl, groß ist es eig. nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2011)

Ich bleib bei völlig irrelevant

Würde man, egel welches Messverfahren, dafür hernehmen, eine Stabilitätsmessung irgendeiner Art zu machen, müßten die Messgeräte schon sehr sensibel sein um einen Unterschied zu ermitteln.

In der Felge sind ja schon 32 Löcher....und die werden stärker belastet

G.


----------



## morph027 (1. März 2011)

Loch ist besser als Riß, da passiert eig. nichts mehr. Im Dauerzustand würd ich's aber auch nicht fahren wollen


----------



## Flairco (1. März 2011)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für eure antworten. Ich hätte mir allein wegen dem Loch keine gekauft, doch der Felge fehlte noch so einiges. Schlag auf Schlag (Höhen- sowohl auch Seitenschläge). War wirklich nicht mehr das wahre. 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (1. März 2011)

na dann, aber wie hast du denn die Schläge reinbekommen? ich gehe mit meinem Hanzz nicht unbedingt sanft um, wiege 80kg und meine Felgen laufen noch rund wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## tommyOO (2. März 2011)

Tobi wie laut sind eigentlich die Formula Naben? Mags ja lieber was lauter.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. März 2011)

Die sind ziemlich leise und treffen damit genau meinen Geschmack .


----------



## tobi-trial (2. März 2011)

ganz leise sind sie nicht. wenn man sie mit Hope oder Hügi Naben vergleicht, sind sie vielleicht 1/3 bis 1/4 so "laut".


----------



## Flairco (3. März 2011)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> na dann, aber wie hast du denn die Schläge reinbekommen? ich gehe mit meinem Hanzz nicht unbedingt sanft um, wiege 80kg und meine Felgen laufen noch rund wie am ersten Tag.



Servus Tobi, 

wenn ich Ehrlich bin habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich bin auch wirklich nicht zimperlich mit den Teilen umgegangen. Ich habe einfach Vollgas gegeben 

Mal schauen, die neue ist beim Einspeichen (dauert bis Mittwoch nächste Woche  ) was die herhält. 

Grüße


----------



## Flairco (3. März 2011)

Entschuldigt bitte den Doppelpost. Doch will ich noch ein Foto hier reinstellen. 

Jeder der dieses Bike besitzt sollte sich das Foto hier mal anschauen. Damit geplant werden kann, wo nächstes mal geputzt wird =)

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (3. März 2011)

danke, dann weiß ich ja Bescheid.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. März 2011)

Da siehts aber nur so aus, weil der Umwerferdom fehlt und der Herr Flairco nix reingestopft hat, um den Dreck am Eindringen zu hindern .


----------



## tobi-trial (3. März 2011)

ich hab mir extra einen "Stöpsel" drehen lassen ;-)


----------



## Flairco (3. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Da siehts aber nur so aus, weil der Umwerferdom fehlt und der Herr Flairco nix reingestopft hat, um den Dreck am Eindringen zu hindern .



Da hast du Recht Lee, jedoch habe ich ihn kurz nach dem ich ihn abmontiert habe, wieder drauf getan weil ich nicht wusste ob das Loch zu ist oder nicht. Sprich der Flaschenhalter war bis vor kurzen bzw. bis zur letzen Ausfahrt anmontiert.
Ich bin alles in allem nicht lange ohne gefahren bin es aber =)

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. März 2011)

Während einer Schlammschlacht dauert es sicher nicht lange, bis es so aussieht wie bei dir. Wie lange bist du denn ohne Stöpsel gefahren?


----------



## Flairco (5. März 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Während einer Schlammschlacht dauert es sicher nicht lange, bis es so aussieht wie bei dir. Wie lange bist du denn ohne Stöpsel gefahren?



Servus Lee, 

ich bin genau einen Tag ohne gefahren.

liebe grüße


----------



## Julia600 (9. März 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Bin von meinem Canyon Dropzone abgekommen, seit ich letzte Woche zum ersten Mal das Hanzz gesehen und probegefahren habe! Total geil!!! Und die Optik finde ich eben einen Tick besser wie beim Canyon Dropzone!

Also jetzt mal eure Meinungen gefragt: Welche Größe würdet ihr nehmen?
Bin 1,68m groß und hab erst das M und dann das S gefahren. Ich war sicher, ich brauch S, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich keinen so grßen Unterschied gemerkt.

Bin oft im Bikepark- dann eher kleiner?

Eure Meinungen würden mir extrem helfen!


----------



## tobi-trial (9. März 2011)

viele beurteilen es als lang und unhandlich, was aber auf Touren bequemer ist.  
Also an deiner Stelle würde ich S nehmen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. März 2011)

Lange Kettenstreben und ein flacher Lenkwinkel ergeben einen langen Radstand, trotzdem ist das Oberrohr recht kurz, was in einer ziemlich aufrechten Sitzposition resultiert. Wenn du keinen großen Unterschied gemerkt hast, fahre beide Rahmengrößen noch mal und entscheide rein nach Bauchgefühl.


----------



## icube (9. März 2011)

glaubt ihr ob unter 15 kilo mit dem hanzz drin sind? 
mit leichterem LRS und co?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (9. März 2011)

Kommt drauf an welches Modell.
Beim günstigen ist es meiner Meinung nach nur mit einem extrem hohen Einsatz von Geld, was man dann vorher in ein anderes Rad, was eine bessere Basis hat, investieren kann.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. März 2011)

15kg sind mMn drin, aber es würde, wie gesagt, sehr teuer werden. Luftdämpfer und- gabel, ~1800g LRS, Mädchenreifen alla Big Betty 2.4 1-Ply und allerlei Carbongeraffel, dazu auf jeden Fall eine andere Kurbel. Ob es dann allerdings noch ein FRer oder eher eine hochgezüchtete CC-Feile ist, bleibt fraglich.


----------



## icube (10. März 2011)

muss das ding jetz endlich mal probe fahren, eine leichterer bzw hochwertiger LRS wäre sowieso nicht verkehrt und kurbel auch! 15 kg is natürlich schon ne hausnummer, das teil wiegt ja 16,5 rum oder?


----------



## tobi-trial (10. März 2011)

Ja, mein Pro in L wiegt so viel ohne Pedalen.
Das Sl in größe S wiegt 14,5kg.


----------



## icube (10. März 2011)

hast du das SL in größe S selbst gewogen? 
glaub ich noch nicht aufs erste mal das da 2 kg unterschied sind!


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2011)

Die 14.5 standen so auf der HP, die waren allerdings barer Bullshit. Jetzt steht dort 16.5, was wesentlich glaubwürdiger ist.


----------



## Mircwidu (10. März 2011)

ich frage mich auch immer wie ihr zu den Gewichten komm.
weil das komplett Originale Pro meines Kumpel an der Waage über 17 hatte und das weit drüber.

Wie will man mit einem Coil Fahrwerk, SLX Komponenten, der Bereifung usw auch unter 16 kommen. Ich finde auch diese Gewichtsgehabe übertrieben.
Ob nun 15,5 oder 17 wirst beim Einsatzgebiet des Hanzz kaum merken.
Auser bergauf und dafür wurde es nicht gebaut


----------



## KampfkazzZ (10. März 2011)

Cube selbst gibt für das SL ein Gewicht von ebenfalls 16,5 kg an. Der Unterschied der  SL- zur Pro-Variante betrifft folgende Teile:

Fox Float statt der Van -> leichter
Saint Schaltwerk statt XT -> schwerer
Saint Kurbel statt Race Face Respond -> leichter
Saint BR-M810 statt Formula The One -> schwerer
leichtere/bessere Kassetten-Ketten-Kombi

Ob das jetzt +-0 g ergibt, muss jemand anders ausrechnen. Aber 2 kg leichter isses garantiert nur dann, wenn man die Gabel ganz weglässt.

Vor diesem Hintergrund ist es meiner Meinung dann auch beinahe wurscht, welche Variante man als Tuningbasis nimmt. Der eine Vorteil der SL-Ausstattung dürfte die Luftgabel sein; beim Hanzz Pro kann die The One bleiben. Der Rest müsste hier wie da ausgetauscht werden. Bei dem Preisunterschied ist dann aber sogar billiger, sich die Float auf eigene Rechnung zu kaufen.

Bottomline: Willst du ein Hanzz SSSSL aufbauen, nimm die Pro-Variante und leg los. Die feine Syntace Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi ist auch dort zu finden, obendrein kannst du die The One dranlassen. Und wenns vor der Eisdiele noch mächtig Eindruck schinden soll, dann macht die Aftermarket-Float mit der magischen Kashima-Beschichtung natürlich auch weit mehr her als die olle Forke ohne den Harry-Potter-Zuschlag.


----------



## Mircwidu (10. März 2011)

Du hast den Dämpfer noch vergessen, welcher aber dann bei beiden raus müssten um das Gewicht zu erreichen. Und ein gut Funktionierender Air Dämpfer ist nicht viel leichter als ein Coil mit TI Feder. Da aber dann schon den RC 4 ausm SL.
Naben sind auch verschieden.

m.M. nach ist das Hanzz die falsche Basis um einen extreme Light Freerider zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (10. März 2011)

icube schrieb:


> glaubt ihr ob unter 15 kilo mit dem hanzz drin sind?
> mit leichterem LRS und co?



Hey,

naja denke 15,5 kg sind auf jeden Fall drin!
beim Pro: Van R gegen Float ca. -350g
             Van RC gegen Vivid air ca. -400g
             Respond gegen Fsa Gravity light ca. -200g
             Kette und Kasette Tauschen ca. -200g
             am Sattel lassen sich auch ca. -100g sparen

             = ca.-1250g

             An Reifen und schläuche würde ich nicht unbedingt sparen es sollte ja schließlich auch noch seinem Zweck dienen


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2011)

Saint Bremse --> THE ONE -300g

Bremsscheiben Schimano --> Formula 100g

LRS je nach Gusto  zb. BOR,FLOW,CX-RAY -350g

damit würde schon eine 14 vorne stehen... wenn mann dann noch mit Kleinkram loslegt sind erstaunlicher Weise auch schnell nochmla 200g besammen.

Denke schon das man das Hanzz schön leicht aufbauen kann.


----------



## KampfkazzZ (10. März 2011)

Klar, wenn man das Einsparpotential beider Varianten addiert, ist das kein Problem. 
Daran, dass an ein fertiges Fahrrad auch Pedale gehören, hat auch noch keiner gedacht. 
Ich denke, dass ein Aufbau sub 15,5 kg schon möglich, aber sehr ehrgeizig (lies: teuer) ist.



XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Du hast den Dämpfer noch vergessen [...]
> Naben sind auch verschieden.



Ups, richtig. Danke!


----------



## tobi-trial (10. März 2011)

war heute nochmal bei uns im Geschäft und hab das Hanzz gewogen. Es wiegt mit 500g schweren Pedalen 17,6kg


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2011)

Welche Größe? Pro/SL?


----------



## tobi-trial (10. März 2011)

Größe L 
Hanzz pro

ich hab heute das Tretlager auseinander genommen, auf beiden Seiten der Lagerschalen war das Gewinde total verhunzt  außerdem knackt es die ganze Zeit. Die Flächen auf der die Lagerschalen am Rahmen liegen waren ebenfalls nicht plangefräßt. 
Naja, Cube soll mir einfach ein neues Tretlager schicken. Dann knackts hoffentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2011)

Ja, bei mir und Flairco sind die Außenflächen auch nicht gefräst worden. Das scheint Cube nicht für nötig zu halten.


----------



## icube (10. März 2011)

hört sich mal wieder nach den üblichen beschissenen problemen an!
ich hatte ein ams 100 / ams 125 / stereo 09 und überall hat das tretlager geknackt 
und bei beiden ams hat sich der hinterbau gelöst! wenn das hanzz genau so bescheiden verarbeitet ist und die einfach absolut gar nix dazu lernen werd ich mich von der marke verabschieden! noch dazu wo man ja auch schon von der super schaltaugenbefestigung hört und sowas bei nem freerider!!


----------



## tobi-trial (10. März 2011)

wie hast du das Knacken dann beseitigt?=


----------



## Marcel Neubert (11. März 2011)

icube schrieb:


> hört sich mal wieder nach den üblichen beschissenen problemen an!
> ich hatte ein ams 100 / ams 125 / stereo 09 und überall hat das tretlager geknackt
> und bei beiden ams hat sich der hinterbau gelöst! wenn das hanzz genau so bescheiden verarbeitet ist und die einfach absolut gar nix dazu lernen werd ich mich von der marke verabschieden! noch dazu wo man ja auch schon von der super schaltaugenbefestigung hört und sowas bei nem freerider!!



Schaltaugenbefestigung?


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2011)

KampfkazzZ schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man das Einsparpotential beider Varianten addiert, ist das kein Problem.
> Daran, dass an ein fertiges Fahrrad auch Pedale gehÃ¶ren, hat auch noch keiner gedacht.
> Ich denke, dass ein Aufbau sub 15,5 kg schon mÃ¶glich, aber sehr ehrgeizig (lies: teuer) ist....



Hmm ok den Mischmasch habe ich doch glatt Ã¼bersehen.

Wobei die Auswahl der Komponenten von Cube beim SL und Pro doch etwas merkwÃ¼rdig ist. Das war mir bis jetzt noch garnicht aufgefallen. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das das SL die zwar teurere aber auch leichtere Variante ist. Aber zum Teil wurde da ja einfach nur Saint verbaut und gut... Naja MÃ¼s Lee wird es freuen 

Ben den Kurbeln sind zur Saint gut 300g drin und eine Stylo OCT ist mit ihren 130â¬ auch nicht so teuer.

Somit haben wir dann die 260g fÃ¼r die Superstars MAG TI Pedale wieder raus 

Reifen mit dem Flow LRS auf schlauchlos umrÃ¼sten bringt auch nochmal 100g

XTR Schaltwerk sind im Falle des Saint auch 70g

Aber stimmt schon etwas ins Geld geht es schon und man muss eben wissen was man damit anstellen will. Auch das Gewicht des Fahrers ist nicht uninteressant. Der BOR/FLOW Lrs wÃ¤re bei 90kg+ und Bikepark sicherlich ohne jede Reserve


----------



## icube (11. März 2011)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Schaltaugenbefestigung?


sollen sie angeblich sehr sehr weiches alu verarbeitet haben was sich relativ schnell verbiegt, hab ich zumind schon des öfteren gelesen!

und ja klar kommt immer drauf an was man damit vor hat! wenns nur ab und zu in bikepark geht und das fahrergewicht stimmt (75 kg) dann
kann man durch aus solche teile verbauen, aber die basis ist anscheinend doch nicht so gut.....


----------



## morph027 (11. März 2011)

icube schrieb:


> sollen sie angeblich sehr sehr weiches alu verarbeitet haben was sich relativ schnell verbiegt, hab ich zumind schon des öfteren gelesen!



[ x ] Du hast den Sinn und Zweck eines Schaltauges nicht verstanden


----------



## icube (11. März 2011)

wieso lest und hört man dann davon? Ich meine das "große" blaue teil das rahmen und schaltwerk verbindet!
und mir is schon klar was für einen sinn ein schaltauge hat, aber es is halt komisch das sich "reltaiv" viele drüber beschweren!
sowieso wurscht so lange es auf dem trail spaß macht!


----------



## tobi-trial (11. März 2011)

@ icube 

wie hast du das Knacken dann beseitigt?= (gleiche Frage wie oben)


----------



## sepalot (11. März 2011)

icube schrieb:


> wieso lest und hört man dann davon?



Moin Moin! Wo hast des denn schon öfters was davon gelesen (Link/ Quellenangabe).

Würd mich interessieren, da ich davon noch nichts mitbekommen habe und ich das Thema Hanzz in allen Bereichen verfolge!

Dank dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (11. März 2011)

oh überlesen sorry! beim stereo hab ichs zerlegt saubergemacht und viel fett seit dem is es ruhig wobei das gewinde relativ gut ausgesehn hat, bei den ams hab ichs noch zum händler gebracht und der hats gemacht aber wenn das gewinde bei dir so verhunzt ist würd ich da echt mal beim händler nachfragen wegen garantie und so! ich mein das ding kostet über 2500 euro ....

bei nem bekannten wars nach 2 wochen kaputt und hier im forum hab ich schon 2 mal davon gelesen weiß aber nicht mehr genau wo!


----------



## morph027 (11. März 2011)

Ok, nix für ungut.

Hab bis jetzt aber noch nichts davon gehört oder gelesen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2011)

Meinereiner hat vom Schaltauge geschrieben . Dass das Alu sehr weich ist, stimmt leider. Ich hatte es verbogen, als ich die Böschung runtergesegelt bin und mir den Arm ausrenkte. Da das gute 2m vertikal nach unten ging, ist es kein Problem, allerdings versuchte ich nachher, es wieder mit Hilfe eines Inbusschlüssels zu begradigen. Dabei gab das Gewinde nach und als ich es sicherheitshalber in den Schraubstock spannte, merkte ich, wie weich das Alu ist. Es ließ sich wirklich ohne Probleme mit der Hand verbiegen und so besorgte ich mir besser schon ein neues Schaltauge...

btw: Beim Rose hatte ich nie Probleme damit.


----------



## tobi-trial (11. März 2011)

du musstest aber das komplette Ausfallende bestellen oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2011)

Ja, und Cube hat es immer noch nicht fertig gebracht, meinem Händler den Preis zu nennen, sodass ich ihm schon seit gut 2 Monaten eine unbestimmte Summe Geld schulde.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (15. März 2011)

welchen iscg standard hat das Hanzz... so langsam treffen teile ein nur das Hanzz lässt auf sich warten!


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. März 2011)

Iscg05.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (15. März 2011)

Ich habe auch wirklich alles daheim, nur das Hanzz fehlt nur noch.
Bin mal gespannt wann es kommt, angeblich diesen Monat


----------



## Julia600 (15. März 2011)

Sagt mal, warum müsst ihr denn alle so lange auf euer Hanzz warten???

Ach ja, ist eine Hammerschmidt eigentlich am Hanzz nachrüstbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. März 2011)

1. Weils Cube ist. Ich glaube, mit meinen drei Wochen Wartezeit hatte ich es ganz gut.
2. Ja.


----------



## Julia600 (15. März 2011)

Ich frag nur, weil die Cubes stehen bei uns im Laden wie Sand am Meer...


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. März 2011)

Tja, bei uns auch, aber weißt du denn, zu welchem Zeitpunkt die bestellt wurden und wie lange die Lieferung dauerte?


----------



## Julia600 (15. März 2011)

Ja, die drei in meinem Bikeshop stehen jetzt schon fast ein dreiviertel Jahr!


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. März 2011)

Welche dann 2010er Modelle wären und sicher September 2009 bestellt worden sind .

Dazu hast du gerade selbst zugegeben, weder zu wissen, wann sie bestellt wurden, noch wie lange deren Lieferungen dauerte. Cube produziert halt schubweise (andere Rahmenhersteller brauchen das Fließband schließlich auch), wodurch es halt mal länger dauern kann.


----------



## Julia600 (15. März 2011)

Na wie sieht denn das neue Model aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisXross85 (15. März 2011)

Also zum Thema bestellen, ich hatte mein hanzz im Oktober bestellt und warte seitdem darauf


----------



## Julia600 (15. März 2011)

Nur damit ihr meine doofen Fragen versteht:

Ivh hab das Hanzz vor ca. 4 Wochen probegefahren und war der Meinung, dass es erst 2010 auf den Markt gekommen ist und es nur ein Modell gibt!
Oder gibt es schon ein neues 2011er Modell?

Sooo gut kenn ich mich zum Hanzz dann doch nicht aus- bins's halt gefahren und fand's absolut klasse und versuch mir jetzt mai Infos zu verschaffen.

Danke erstmal.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. März 2011)

Es gibt NUR das 2011er Modell, welches du probegefahren bist. Es existieren lediglich Bilder von zwei 2010er Modellen, welche aber Prototypen sind. Schau dir mal die ersten 10-12 Seiten dieses Threads an.


----------



## Motz82 (15. März 2011)

An die schon Hanzz Fahrer; was haltet ihr von der Kombi Hanzz + Rock Shox Lyric Solo Air 2011 mit 170mm Federweg??? Soll ja recht steif sein trotz ihrer 35mm Standrohren.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. März 2011)

Vorne 170 und hinten 188 könnten ein wenig unausgewogen sein. Ich würde eher auf die Totem setzen.


----------



## Mircwidu (16. März 2011)

oder versuchen irgendwoher diese ominöse 180mm Lyrik zu bekommen.
welche mal kurzzeitig bei SRam aufgeführt war und im Scott Genius LT verbaut ist.
Ich würde das ganze aber nur machen wenn recht leicht bist. Ansonsten Totem oder 36ger oder 66ger


----------



## Motz82 (16. März 2011)

Das lustige ist ja das die Totem laut "Freeride" nur gemessene 0,5cm mehr Federweg hat als die Lyrik...ich denke der halbe Zentimeter wird jetzt auch nicht soviel ausmachen!?!? Ich wiege fahrfertig (Kleidung+Rucksack) ca. 78kg, ich denk mal das gilt noch nicht als zu schwer ^^ Hat jemand die Steifigkeitswerte der neuen 180er Van zur Hand??? Würde die mal gern mit der Lyric vergleichen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. März 2011)

Die 180er sind verdammt steif. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass die Lyrik da mithalten kann.

Nebenbei würde ich eher auf die Coilvariante setzen, Luft sagt mir nicht mehr zu .


----------



## Motz82 (16. März 2011)

Steif ist immer gut ^^ Ich werd mich auf jeden Fall mal noch weiter informieren....


----------



## Flairco (20. März 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde 

frisch aus den USA gekommen habe ich mich gleich an die Fertigstellung meines Bikes begeben. 

Der schlimmste aller Fälle ist jetzt eingetreten (denke ich) das Gewinde vom Innenlager ist verhunzt, die Schale beisst nur noch schief, gerades Reindrehen ist nicht mehr möglich bzw. vielleicht ist es möglich, jedoch will ich nicht mehr kaputt machen wie eh schon ist. 

Ist der Rahmen dahin? Die ersten vier Gewinde sind dahin, damit meine ich die ersten vier Rillen des Gewindes  

Ich kann mir nur selbst gratulieren! Kann man da noch was machen? Die Gewinde an der Schale (die ja eigentlich Gold sind) sind jetzt Silber, das heisst da hat sich etwas getan im negativen Sinne und wie gesagt, die im Rahmen auch 

Ja, ich habe mir schon selbst auf die Schulter geklopft... das einzig positive an der Sache ist, dass ich etwas daraus gelernt habe, das Teil fasse ich so schnell nicht mehr an. 

grüße

P. S. Es handelt sich um die rechte Seite. Ich musste das Teil ausbauen, sonst hätte die Kettenführung nicht drauf gepasst (auf diese Erkenntnis, kam ich aber auch erst relativ spät)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KampfkazzZ (21. März 2011)

Selbst wenn du einen passenden Gewindeschneider hättest, würde ich dir raten, dein Fahrrad nur noch zum Fahren anzufassen. Bitte gibs zum Händler. Mit ein bisschen Glück kann der das Gewinde nachschneiden und die Sache ist gegessen. Vielleicht hast du aber auch Pech - das sagt dir dann dein Händler.
Noch ein Tipp: Besorg dir zukünftig gleich im Vorfeld professionelle Hife, wenn was gemacht werden muss. Dann hast du länger von deinem Rad.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. März 2011)

Wenn es nur sie ersten vier Gewindegänge sind, hast du gute Chancen, den Rahmen zu retten. Trotzdem: Ab zum Händler damit!


----------



## Flairco (21. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

danke für eure Antwort. Ja, das mit dem Händler weiss ich selber ich versuche es einfach immer, doch das gestern war dann doch zu viel des guten -.- 

War heute auch bei ihm, der meinte es ist Überhaupt kein Problem. Das Teil sitzt jetzt wieder Bombenfest drin... doch er meinte als der Rahmen "gepulvert" worden ist, kam etwas aufs Gewinde deswegen ging die Rechte Seite damals auch so sau schwer raus. Naja, es passt jetzt auf alle Fälle. 

grüße


----------



## ChrisXross85 (23. März 2011)

So mit meinem Händler nochmal gesprochen, angeblich kommt das Cube Hanzz in der KW 14 (Anfang April).
Ich bin mal gespannt ob sie es packen.

@Flairco

zur Not hättest auch den Rahmen aufbohren können und ein Helicoil reinsetzen können, aber beim nächsten mal lieber gleich zum Händler . Sowas kann teuer werden ;-)


----------



## tobi-trial (23. März 2011)

Also, ich verabschiede mich hier aus dem Thread, denn mein Hanzz ist verkauft. Nächstes Jahr wird wahrscheinlich dann wieder eins angeschafft.

Bis dann
und Tschüss


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2011)

Wieso das denn?


----------



## tobi-trial (23. März 2011)

1 Jahr nach England und ich kanns nicht mitnehmen


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2011)

Es ist zwar Offtopic, aber wieso? Gibts keine Hügel dort?


----------



## tobi-trial (23. März 2011)

nee, ich bin direkt an der Küste und da ist alles Flachland. Aber freu mich schon auf die 2012, vielleicht auch ein Hanzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (23. März 2011)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> Also, ich verabschiede mich hier aus dem Thread, denn mein Hanzz ist verkauft. Nächstes Jahr wird wahrscheinlich dann wieder eins angeschafft.
> 
> Bis dann
> und Tschüss



Oh man, schade! Auf alle Fälle danke für die Tipps die du mir gegeben hast. Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß, aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, den wirst du haben ) Kannst ja per PM auf den laufenden halten wie es dort allgemein mit Biken aussieht, weil ich dieses Jahr auch für vier Wochen rüber muss und ich nehme es auf jeden Fall mit  Wäre cool, wenn wir in Kontakt bleiben könnten.

TP: Ja werd es wieder zum Händler bringen wenn was ist, nur muss ich für nen guten Händler knappe 70km einfach fahren zu dieser Jahreszeit, im Sommer bring ich es zum Geisskopf ) Ich dachte schon der Rahmen wäre dahin. Gott sei dank fehlt sich jetzt nichts mehr, konnte heute mal nach zwei Monaten wieder richtig fahren, völlig ohne Beschwerden. 

grüße


----------



## Motz82 (30. März 2011)

Welche Tretlagerbreite hat das Hanzz?? 83mm?? Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## Marcel Neubert (2. April 2011)

73...


----------



## Marcel Neubert (2. April 2011)

Die jenigen die auf das Hanzz warten, hat schon mal jemand etwas von der Auslieferung gehört? Angeblich soll meins nächste Woche komm!


----------



## sepalot (2. April 2011)

mein händler hat gesagt ende märz anfang april. "genaueres ... nach der werbung"


----------



## Motz82 (2. April 2011)

@Marcel....Danke erst mal!! Meins soll auch nächste Woche kommen, mein Händler hat Anfang dieser Woche nachgefragt. Bin gespannt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisXross85 (2. April 2011)

Hatte am Donnerstag mit meinem Händler gesprochen, nach Rücksprache von Cube soll das Bike nächste Woche kommen.
Ich hoffe es ist jetzt endlich mal soweit, warte seit Ende Oktober 2010 auf dieses Bike.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (2. April 2011)

Meine Info ist halt auch am 8.! Aber bei Cube hab ich kein Vertrauen hab bei jeder Rekla immer ein 1/4 Jahr gewartet..


----------



## n1gg1e (4. April 2011)

Meines soll angeblich Mitte bis Ende April da sein. Habe allerdings auch erst vor 3 wochen bestellt.

Vielleicht haben ja ein paar Hanzz-Besitzer Lust uns die Wartezeit mit ein paar Actionbildern zu verkürzen. Habe hiervon noch nicht viele im Forum gesehn.

mfg n1gg1e


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. April 2011)

Sorry, ich bin halt mehr mit Fahren und auf Schrauben Warten beschäftigt als mit Knipsen...


----------



## Taku (5. April 2011)

Hi!

Hat schon jemand sein Hanzz mit einer Hammerschmidt bestückt?

Gabs da irgendwelche Komplikationen? 


mFg
Taku


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. April 2011)

Passt bloÃ auf euer Schaltauge auf! Heute hat Cube es endlich mal geschafft, meinem HÃ¤ndler den Preis mitzuteilen, und der belÃ¤uft sich auf 49â¬!!! fÃ¼r das kleine beschissene Teil aus Alu! Ich bin im Laden fast aus den Latschen gekippt .


----------



## Marcel Neubert (6. April 2011)

Cube hat wie immer Lieferprobleme, ist bei denen ja langsam Tagesordnung! Ich werde jetzt scho siet nem Monat mit anderen Lieferzeiten konfrontiert und die Interessiert es nicht mal das manche ihr Rad auch für den geplanten Urlaub benötigen! Eigenlich sollte man keins mehr Kaufen! Mir passiert das scho zum 2.mal hab auf mein Fritzz ein halbes Jahr gewartet und man will gar nicht über die Wartezeiten im Garantiefall reden....


----------



## morph027 (6. April 2011)

Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter...so ein schickes Beef Cake FR oder Light


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. April 2011)

So toll sich das Hanzz fahren lässt: Andere Firmen haben auch schöne Räder. Ich kaufe mir jedenfalls so schnell kein Cube mehr. Wenn der Rahmen mal Knack macht, besorge ich mir ein Marin Quake.

btw: Passt bloß auf, dass ihr das Gewinde der Lagerschrauben am Tretlagergehäuse nicht vermurkst! Das ist nämlich aus Alu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 Ich musste es nachschneiden und eine neue Lagerschraube habe ich mir ebenfalls drehen lassen, weil die Fassung nach einem mal Ausdrehen schon angegriffen war (Stahl auf Alu - Fresser olé!). Jetzt thront dort eine Replika mit 13er Aussensechskant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ich rühre das Scheissteil jedenfalls nicht mehr an, ein schiefer Blick und es verformt sich zu einem unkenntlichen Klumpen...


----------



## Marcel Neubert (6. April 2011)

die wahl lag bei mir zwischen dem neuen Froggy und dem Hanzz! es ist nun leider scho zum teil bezahlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (6. April 2011)

Wäre es mit dem 11er Froggy möglich gewesen, vorne ohne HS zweifach zu fahren, hätte ich es mir sofort besorgt, und leider hat das 10er keine 180mm Federweg .


----------



## morph027 (6. April 2011)

Geil isses ja auch...keine Frage. Aber solche Kleinigkeiten machen das Ganze eben erst so richtig rund. Und Voll Korn aka Müs Lee kann zumindest bei Rose ein Loblied auf den Service singen, oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. April 2011)

Aber logo! Nach zwei, spätestens drei Tagen lag jedes gewünschte Teil vor der Tür! Cube benötigt vier Wochen für zwei dämliche Schrauben .


----------



## SRX-Prinz (6. April 2011)

Ich suche einen Syntace Superforce Vorbau 60mm mit 31,8 Klemmung wie am Hanzz montiert ist . Falls sich jemand davon trennen will bitte PM an mich .

Stefan


----------



## ChrisXross85 (6. April 2011)

Seit Oktober bestellt, angeblich sollte es im Januar kommen und seitdem wird es ständig um einen Monat verschoben.
Da kommt man sich solangsam echt verarscht vor.
Bin mal gespannt ob mich am Freitag mein Händler anruft und mir bescheid gibt, dass das bike endlich da ist. 
Bin echt kurz davor meine Anzahlung zurückzuholen und mir ein Specialized zu kaufen.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. April 2011)

offizielle Stellungnahme auf der Cube Facebook Seite!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/cubebikes

vielleicht solltet ihr euch auch mal da Beschweren um indirekt bissl Druck zu machen!


----------



## sepalot (7. April 2011)

Auf Grund dieser Aussage, hab ich meinen Kumpel/ Händler mal gefragt, ob er bei Cube mal anrufen könnte, wann es kommt (obs morgen kommt).

Also Antwort von Cube war, dass es diese Woche nicht mehr kommt. Es soll Ende nächster Woche (Do/ Fr), Anfang übernächster Woche (Mo/ Di) kommen. Es sind jetzt alle Teile bei Cube da und nächste Woche werden Hanzz gebaut. Dies gilt für das Hanzz (das meins werden könnte) das letzten Herbst in der Vororder für 2011 bestellt wurde. Das Hanzz, dass sie wegen der hohen Nachfrage, Anfang dieses Jahres, noch bei Cube nachgeordert haben, ist weiter nach hinten verschoben worden und kommt nicht mit dem, das im Herbst geordert wurde.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. April 2011)

Cube sagt das schon lange!


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. April 2011)

Hi,
spart euch die Mühe und Aufregung Cube zu kontaktieren und irgendwas beschleunigen zu wollen!
Hilft sowieso alles nichts, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung nach meiner 12 Wochen Garantiefallprozedur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (7. April 2011)

ich freu mich schon wenns kommt, macht mir aber ehrlich auch nix aus, wenn ichs nicht auf den tag genau bekomm - hab ein rad zum fahren.

wenn man drauf wartet, dauerts sowieso drei mal so lang.

versteh die aufregung nicht. dass es bei Cube lange dauern kann, sollte doch jeder schon gespannt haben, war 2010so, war 2009 so, ......................

aber bei anderen dauerts auch - wer was sofort haben will, kann nur räder kaufen, die im laden stehen!


----------



## sepalot (7. April 2011)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Cube sagt das schon lange!


 
hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass das jetzt die absolut richtige und nicht änderbare tatsache ist! nur, das was gesagt wurde. obs stimmt - man wird sehen!


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> ... besorge ich mir ein Marin Quake....



Hehe gute Wal  kannst beim Rosetreffen ja gerne mal eins Probefahren


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. April 2011)

Na, dazu sage ich nicht nein!


----------



## fatz (12. April 2011)

hi,
kann mir grad mal jemand sagen, welche felgen im aktuellen hanz verbaut sind. cube sagt
sun eq31. soweit ich weiss gibt's die aber gesteckt und geschweisst.

wenn noch jemand das gewicht der lrs wuesste waer das obersuper.

schon mal danke.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. April 2011)

Wie von Cube schon angegeben, werden die Equalizer 31 verbaut. Ob die nun gesteckt oder geschweißt sind - keine Ahnung! Woran kann ich das erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJerwain (12. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Equalizer 31



Yep!


----------



## MrJerwain (12. April 2011)

.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. April 2011)

Hmmm, ich will weder dich noch deine Freundin beleidigen oder deine Realitätswahrnehmungsfähigkeiten in Frage stellen, aber "fotografisch sehr begabt"... naja.

Zudem lege ich dir anständiges Schuhwerk, Protektoren und einen Fullface ans Herz.


----------



## morph027 (12. April 2011)

Und anständige Trails...die eine Wurzel da  Extreme-Long-Travel-CC


----------



## fatz (12. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wie von Cube schon angegeben, werden die Equalizer 31 verbaut. Ob die nun gesteckt oder geschweißt sind - keine Ahnung! Woran kann ich das erkennen?


am stoss. wenn geschweisst und sauber verschliffen findet man ihn normal nur
sehr schwer. wenn gesteckt sieht man irgendwo die ritze. meist pappt da
irgendein aufkleber drueber.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. April 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Und anständige Trails...die eine Wurzel da  Extreme-Long-Travel-CC



Ich wollts nicht sagen.

@fatz: Ich seh nach, wenn ich mal im Keller bin.


----------



## MrJerwain (12. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich will weder dich noch deine Freundin beleidigen oder deine Realitätswahrnehmungsfähigkeiten in Frage stellen, aber "fotografisch sehr begabt"... naja.



Wenn man das in Relation zu vielen "Ich-hatte-meine-Knipse-nicht-dabei-deswegen-hab-ichs-Handy-genommen"-Bildern und "Ich-habn-Puls-von-200-deswegen-sind-die-Bilder-so-verwackelt"-Bildern sieht ist der Ausdruck mehr als gerechtfertigt 
Aber gut, dass der Standpunkt immernoch existiert, Fähigkeiten anhand von 6 Beispielen beurteilen zu können.



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Zudem lege ich dir anständiges Schuhwerk, Protektoren und einen Fullface ans Herz.



Und ich tu mal so als wär ich Millionär. Letzteres beides hab ich, fand ich in dem Gelände aber überaus überflüssig. 

@Topic: Bin zwar kein Fachmann, sehen aber gesteckt aus.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. April 2011)

Anständige Schuhe kosten kein Vermögen, siehe Meindl. Wenn du Geld für das Rad übrig hast, dann sicher auch dafür .

btw: Auch mit einem Puls von 200 kann man wackelfreie Bilder erstellen, Stichwort Belichtungszeit, Lichtempfindlichkeit und Blende . Um den Umgang damit beurteilen zu können, braucht es sogar nur ein Bild, aber lassen wir das. Und ganz ehrlich: Mit einer D60 ist mehr drin.

@ fatz: Jup, die sind gesteckt.


----------



## MrJerwain (12. April 2011)

.


----------



## fatz (12. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ fatz: Jup, die sind gesteckt.





MrJerwain schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Fachmann, sehen aber gesteckt aus.



thanks!

gewicht weiss keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJerwain (12. April 2011)

546g müsstens sein.


----------



## Motz82 (12. April 2011)

Mich würde das Gewicht des kompletten LRS interessieren?!?!


----------



## fatz (13. April 2011)

aeh ja. das haette mich auch interessiert gehabt. ist aber jetzt nicht merh wichtig. danke!


----------



## sepalot (16. April 2011)

welchen Durchmesser hat der Klemmbereich des serienmäßig verbauten Syntace-Lenkers?

Danke!


----------



## MrJerwain (16. April 2011)

25,4mm?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2011)

MrJerwain schrieb:


> 25,4mm?



Echt!?!

G.


----------



## MrJerwain (16. April 2011)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, aber kann mich auch irren...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2011)

War da nur stutzig, weil Syntace die Lenkerbreite nicht wirklich in dem Durchmesser, trotz Ankündigung, kaufbar gemacht hat

G.


----------



## MrJerwain (16. April 2011)

Doch doch, 25,4 müsste stimmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (16. April 2011)

wer ein Hanzz hat, es aber nicht weis, kann mal jemand ein Metermaß hinthalten, muss ja nicht aufs Zehntel genau sein mitm dem Messschieber - man kann ja unterscheiden, ob 25,4 mm oder 31,8 mm?

Danke!


----------



## MrJerwain (16. April 2011)

Wir meinen schon alle den gleichen oder? (Vector Lowrider 7075)


----------



## sepalot (16. April 2011)

schon der, der serienmäßig verbaut ist - ob der ist - keine Ahnung, hab ja keins - auf der seite bei Cube steht nur:  "Syntace Vector Downhill Lowrider"


----------



## cuberider66 (16. April 2011)

nabend,

also am bike meines bruders ist serienmäßig ein 31,8er verbaut. der hier: http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1793
soweit ich weis sogar mit 12° backsweep(fand ich net so angehm; hab ihn mir mit  8° fürs dh bike geholt)
hab das bisher auch noch nicht anders gesehen bei syntace, 25,4 geht soweit ich weis in deren programm nur bis 700 mm breite.

lg benjamin


----------



## MrJerwain (16. April 2011)

Der am Hanzz hat 8° und 700mm könnten auch hinkommen.


----------



## cuberider66 (16. April 2011)

@ MrJerwain
also wenn der nette herr auf diesem bild 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/5/7/0/8/_/original/IMG_1500.JPG

du bist, oder wenigstens das hanzz, das dir bekannte, dann handelt es sich hier um einen 31.8er lenker.
würde mich etz zwar net wundern wenn mal was anderes verbaut würde bei cube, wie in der partlist auf der hp angegeben, aber der ist normalerweise dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJerwain (16. April 2011)

Das mit dem Durchmesser hab ich nicht nachgemessen, die 8° sind aber 100%, denn das steht drauf


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. April 2011)

MrJerwain, dein Auge gehört rekalibriert. Der Durchmesser beträgt, wie schon gesagt, 31.8mm und der Lenker ist 780mm breit!


----------



## sepalot (16. April 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> MrJerwain, dein Auge gehört rekalibriert. Der Durchmesser beträgt, wie schon gesagt, 31.8mm und der Lenker ist 780mm breit!


 
vielen Dank, dass du Klarheit in die Sache gebracht hast


----------



## MrJerwain (17. April 2011)

Hab auch nochmal den Messschieber zur Hand genommen und ohja, man entschuldige, da war ich wohl falsch informiert.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (20. April 2011)

Heute mal wieder mit meinem Cube Händler gesprochen und natürlich hatte er mal wieder schlechte Nachrichten für mich. 
Das Cube Hanzz soll nach Ostern erst produziert werden (KW17-18) aber alle Teile wären jetzt angeblich Vorort. 
Bin mal gespannt wann es nun endlich kommt. 
Ein Auto hat mittlerweile weniger Wartezeiten als ein Fahrrad, das ist echt schon lächerlich.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (20. April 2011)

nicht nur lächerlich sondern deprimierend! Glaube nicht das ich mir noch einmal ein Cube zulege!


----------



## ChrisXross85 (20. April 2011)

Das werde ich mir auch schwer überlegen, ob ich mir nochmal ein Cube kaufen werde.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. April 2011)

Dito. Die Verarbeitung ist lediglich akzeptabel und die Wartezeit für Ersatzteile (bzw. ganze Räder ) schlecht.


----------



## Flairco (20. April 2011)

Hallo leute, 

ließt hier nicht einer von cube mit? Falls ja, wird er sich mit sicherheit freuen so durchweg "positives" feedback von den kunden zu bekommen. 

Naja, ich hab wenigstens mein neoprenschutz der mir abging innerhalb von zwei tagen von cube bekommen ^^


----------



## ChrisXross85 (21. April 2011)

Hoffentlich ließt hier ein Cube Mitarbeiter mit.
Es ist echt deprimierend, seit einem halben Jahr auf sein neues Fahrrad zu warten. Ich werde ständig von meinem Händler vertröstet, der nichts dafür kann. Ich bekomme seit fast 4 Monaten alle 2 Wochen einen neuen Termin für das Fahrrad gesagt und ich finde es ne Frechheit die Kunden so im Regen stehen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (21. April 2011)

Warum lasst ihr euch das gefallen? Kauft doch euer Bike einfach woanders.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (21. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, das werde ich mir nochmal schwer überlegen, ob ich mir nochmal ein Cube kaufen werde.
Aber auf dieses Fahrrad werde ich jetzt noch warten, freue mich auch ehrlich gesagt sehr darauf.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (21. April 2011)

Das ist ja das Problem wenn man sich trotz allem darauf freut! Anfangs war die Lieferzeit ja nur auf 3Wochen ausgemacht, Anfang des Jahres...


----------



## ChrisXross85 (21. April 2011)

Ich hatte meins Mitte November letzten Jahres bestellt. Da hieß es, dass es Ende Januar geliefert werden soll.
Jetzt haben wir schon fast Mai und ich warte immer noch darauf.


----------



## hubtraumdenker (21. April 2011)

Servus Mannen,

mein Händler hat noch nen neues Hanzzen SL ab Lager!
U. ein Testbike als Pro gibt er demnächst ab, beide in M

Fahrrad Joos in Radolfzell, nach Hr. Völlkopf fragen am besten.

Viele Grüße Oskar


----------



## ChrisXross85 (22. April 2011)

Da gibt es nur ein Problem, bei 1.90m brauche ich leider L


----------



## sepalot (23. April 2011)

mein Händler/ Kumpel hat gestern am Ochsenkopf den CUBE-Mann schon mal "zam'gschissen"


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. April 2011)

Hatta jut jemacht! Kriegt nen Keks von mir .


----------



## Flairco (26. April 2011)

@ Sepalot wird bestimmt "viel" gebracht haben oder? Die wird das bestimmt garnicht interessieren. Hauptsache sie veranstalten ständig irgendwelche feste in italien. Naja, ich hab ja mein bike doch wenn ich das so höre graus es mir davor mal die garantie in anspruch zu nehmen. 

Naja... sonnige grüße aus bayern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (26. April 2011)

Ich hoffe für dich das du die Garantie nicht in Anspruch nehmen musst, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung



Flairco schrieb:


> ... Naja, ich hab ja mein bike doch wenn ich das so höre graus es mir davor mal die garantie in anspruch zu nehmen.
> 
> Naja... sonnige grüße aus bayern!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (27. April 2011)

so es gibt wieder mal nen neuen vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin ab KW19!


----------



## sepalot (27. April 2011)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> so es gibt wieder mal nen neuen vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin ab KW19!


 
mei mei mei 

war deins aus der vororder vom händler aus'm herbst oder ist es erst dieses jahr noch bei Cube geordert worden?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (27. April 2011)

Vororder...


----------



## Marcel Neubert (27. April 2011)

Ich bereue es nix anderes gekauft zu haben!


----------



## sepalot (27. April 2011)

des is aber nicht schön - die pfeiffen soll endlich bauen  - aussage am freitag vom cube-mann am ochsenkopf: "jetzt ist endgültig alles da und KW17/18 wird gebaut"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (27. April 2011)

ja, kw 19 dann eventuell ausgeliefert!Hab das ganze beim Fritzz schon durch und bei diversen Garantiefällen.. Das muss ein total ungeordneter Sauhaufen sein! Irgendwann gehen die daran mal Pleite..


----------



## sepalot (27. April 2011)

is ja auch nicht der hit. 

warum werden nicht die räder ausgeliefert, die fertig gebaut sind, sondern erst, wenn alle gebaut sind? keine ahnung, wieviel man da am tag fertig bekommt, aber wenn man 20 Hanzz am tag bauen kann, dann diese verschicken. 

ob das so sinn gemacht hat, das große logistig-zentrum ein paar hunderte meter vom produktionsort entfernt zu bauen?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. April 2011)

Das Problem besteht darin, dass Cube immer nur schubweise Rahmen produziert, dh eine Zeit lang Fritzz, dann Hanzz, dann Sting etc. Wenn keine Rahmen vorhanden sind, können auch keine montiert werden.


----------



## sepalot (30. April 2011)

So, gestern war es dann soweit - als ich zu meinem Händler kam, stand ein Karton vor der Ladentür , der folgende Aufschrift trug:












Da es im Laden, wie im Ameisenhaufen zu ging und wir heute Abend noch fahren wollten (am Vortag noch zwei Räder von Bekannten mit aufgebaut/ bearbeitet), gings los. Karton öffnen und slbst zusammenbauen . Schon ein Frevel: Eingetlich hätte man das Rad ja nur aus dem Karton ziehen müssen, Läufräder nachzentrieren, Räder und Lenker montieren und fertig währe es gewesen. Aber nein, die Sonderwünsche. Also erst mal vormontiertes Rad zerlegen .

Ja und dann war es doch pünktlich am späten Nachmittag fertig und durfte in der Sonne strahlen  (ja, mein Gesicht hat mit der Sonne um die Wette gestrahlt ).

Fertig - I love it! 












































Abends war dann noch die Jungfernfahrt mit Shuttlen am Homespot . 






 Also, es geht, wie schon letztes Jahr Prboe gefahren, richtig geil  - echt der Hammer. Ich denke das Hanzz und ich werden noch viel Spaß haben .

Später am Abend war dann noch beim Kumpel "Afterrideparty" um den Tag standesgemäß zu feiern ("... nur was gut schmiert, was gut fährt ...") gabs noch reichlich Flüssiges, bis ins Morgengrauen, weshalb es mir heute nicht so gut geht . Aber morgen ist wieder Fahren angesagt (dann bin ich wieder fitt ).

Hoffe, dass alle Wartenden, auch so schnell wie möglich ihre Räder bekommen und damit genau so viel Spaß haben! ​


----------



## littledevil (30. April 2011)

Dann viel Spass damit!


----------



## Motz82 (1. Mai 2011)

Dann hoff ich das ich meines nächste Woche bekomm 

Viel Spaß mit deinem Rad......


----------



## ChrisXross85 (2. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt ob meins auch noch diese Woche kommt


----------



## ChrisXross85 (2. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder mit meinem Cube Händler telefoniert. Bike soll angeblich KW19 (Nächste Woche) bei meinem Händler eintreffen. Bin mal gespannt was nächste Woche kommt oder ob es wirklich geliefert wird.
Hoffnung habe ich ja noch


----------



## itsabsiti (6. Mai 2011)

Meins soll voraussichtlich erst KW 23 da sein. Ich werde noch verrückt deswegen. Vorallem wenn man auf etwas wartet, dann vergeht die Zeit einfach nicht. 5 Wochen ohne Biken ist auch sauschwer 
Wer soll denn das aushalten?


----------



## ChrisXross85 (6. Mai 2011)

Bei mir wurde der Termin auch wieder verschoben. Ende Mai soll es jetzt sicher kommen 
(KW21-22). Bin mal gespannt ob sie das hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2011)

Also wenn itisbasti seins erst in KW 23 bekommen soll dann werden wohl keine in KW21-22 rausgehen...oder als Umkehrschluß, wenn ChrisCross seins wirklich in KW 21 bekommt dann kann man die KW23 gehörig noch nach hinten verschieben

G.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (6. Mai 2011)

Mein Händler hat noch eins in Gr.L ( Fürth-Fahrenbach )


----------



## ChrisXross85 (6. Mai 2011)

Angeblich werden die Fahrräder schon ausgeliefert. Nur die Frage ist, welcher Händler sie zuerst bekommt.


----------



## Motz82 (6. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt!!! Also meine letzte Info war 19kw....mal schaun obs klappt!!!


----------



## benda (9. Mai 2011)

kennt jemand einen shop (entweder in / um München oder online) der das cube hanzz pro (2011) in Grösse S auf Lager hat??


----------



## itsabsiti (10. Mai 2011)

Hey,

nen Mate von mir meinte, dass es diese Strebe http://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/d-hanzz-sl-3.jpg bei der Rahmengröße S nicht gibt. Ist das wahr? ^^


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Mai 2011)

Hier sieht man die Strebe,auch beim 16"  http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-HANZZ-Pro-16-Stone-wash-metal-neuwertig-/260740094801
*(@ admins Sorry für den ebay Link,ist ja schon abgelaufen,der Link ist nur zur Demonstration)*


----------



## tobbL (12. Mai 2011)

bei meinhövel in gelsenkirchen gabs gestern noch eins in M.

tolles fahrrad, überlege ernsthaft das anzuschaffen...

tobbL


----------



## Motz82 (12. Mai 2011)

Das Warten hat sich gelohnt!!! Mein Hanzz ist endlich da....Wenns fertig auf- bzw. umgebaut ist kommen Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisXross85 (13. Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, hoffe meins kommt auch bald


----------



## Motz82 (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn jemand Interesse hat.....Verkaufe ein paar unbenutzte Teile vom Hanzz!!!

Fox Van R 180mm 195mm Schaftlänge und Tapered 
Laufradsatz Sunringle Equalizer
Kurbelgarnitur Race Face Respond


----------



## tobbL (15. Mai 2011)

seit gestern bin ich nun auch stolzer hanzz besitzer 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robbltobbl/sets/72157626719078490/

wenn auch nur ganz kurz auf der halde ausgefahren: bin sehr zufrieden, macht totalen spaß und ist wunderschön =) !!

tobbL


----------



## Motz82 (16. Mai 2011)

So, mal ein Foto von meinem umgebauten Hanzz


----------



## head96 (16. Mai 2011)

schickes hanzz. 

Wie viel Federweg hat die Lyrik? Weil die Front sieht irgendwie hoch aus, vielleicht täuscht das bild aber auch nur.


----------



## Motz82 (16. Mai 2011)

Die hat 170mm und baut ca. 2cm tiefer als die Van. Die Front sieht nur auf dem Foto so hoch aus. Ich mach mal ein paar Bessere!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2011)

1cm ist es nur. Die Van baut 565mm hoch, die Lyrik 170 555.

Wieso hast du überhaupt gewechselt?


----------



## mountainTobi (16. Mai 2011)

@ Motz82
Sehr cooles Hanzz aber warum denn die Lyrik wenn ich fragen darf?
Ist dir die Fox Van zu _,,schlecht_,, ? Finde die Lyrik ja auch cool aber ich will auf keinen mm Federweg verzichten.


----------



## Motz82 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hab von Anfang an vor gehabt das Hanzz ein wenig leichter aufzubauen und es ein wenig Uphill tauglicher zu gestalten. Deswegen unter anderem der Gabelwechsel. Also ich hab selber gemessen, da warens knapp 2cm, vlt hab ich mich aber auch vermessen ^^ 
Ich denk/hoff mir werden 173mm langen... Wenn nicht muss ich wieder umbauen  

Hier mal noch ein "besseres" Foto


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2011)

Eine Variostütze hätte dir mehr Uphilltauglichkeit verschafft. Meiner Meinung nach vergebene Liebesmüh, es sei, es ist eine Lyrik mit U-Turn.


----------



## Motz82 (16. Mai 2011)

Warum eine Variostütze??? Wenns bergauf nicht reichen sollte zieh ich sie mit einem Spanngurt runter. Da ich die Van nicht gefahren bin kann ich die beiden Gabeln leider nicht genau miteinander vergleichen. Will sie ja als unbenutzt verkaufen!! Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie sich das Rad bei der ersten Tour morgen fahren lässt. Hat einer mal einen kürzeren Vorbau ausprobiert???


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2011)

Gut, der Spanngurt ist natürlich die günstigere Lösung.

Ich fahre einen 35mm-Vorbau. Geht subber.


----------



## Motz82 (16. Mai 2011)

Am Bike rumbasteln macht fast soviel Spaß wies fahren selbst....Mal schaun wie ich mit der Front klar komme, probier denk ich auf jeden Fall mal nen 50er Vorbau von nem Kumpel aus.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2011)

Versuch besser nicht, zu viel an den Lagerschrauben und Dämpferbolzen zumzuwerkeln, das gibt erfahrungsgemäß nur Ärger .


----------



## Motz82 (16. Mai 2011)

Hab ich schon gelesen


----------



## Deleted 149952 (17. Mai 2011)

hi Motz,

scharfes Teil  .

Gruß Jagger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2011)

tobbL schrieb:


> bei meinhövel in gelsenkirchen gabs gestern noch eins in M.
> 
> tolles fahrrad, überlege ernsthaft das anzuschaffen...
> 
> tobbL



Danke für den Hinweis! War heute da, kurz Probe gefahren und mitgenommen  
Mir kommt es nur immer noch so groß vor in M. Mein Session war doch nen Stück kompakter 
Bin aufs Wochenende und die erste Ausfahrt gespannt.


----------



## Flairco (18. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute, 

habe mal ne Frage die jetzt nichts mit dem Bike an sich zu tun hat sonder mit der Kurbel. Bei der Kurbelschraube der Saint ist mir das Gewinde einfach abgerissen, damit ich das Ding nicht verliere hab ich es einfach wieder drauf geschraubt (funktionierte wunderbar) und bin damit nicht mehr gefahren. So jetzt wollte ich mir ne neue kaufen... (Frage 1: weiss jemand wo es die teile zum kaufen gibt? Ich habe nämlich nichts gefunden) und naja das größere Übel, wie bekomme ich die denn wieder ab? Das Teil sitzt Bombenfest! Ich habe es mit aller Kraft probiert und das bewegt sich nicht mal nen mm 

grüße


----------



## tobbL (18. Mai 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis! War heute da, kurz Probe gefahren und mitgenommen
> Mir kommt es nur immer noch so groß vor in M. Mein Session war doch nen Stück kompakter
> Bin aufs Wochenende und die erste Ausfahrt gespannt.



gern gern =)

viel spaß! leider konnte ich es bis jetzt nur relativ kurz ausfahren und hab jeweils noch viel mit den dämpfer einstellungen rumgespielt aber ich bin total zufrieden  ein tolles ding !

tobbL


----------



## Mircwidu (18. Mai 2011)

@Flairco
um welche Schraube genau handelt es sich denn?





Meinst du eine der beiden auf der Linken Kurbelseite oder die große Plaste?


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Mai 2011)

Siehst du? DESWEGEN vermeide ich jetzt übermäßiges Schrauben .


----------



## Flairco (18. Mai 2011)

Hey, 

@XC01: Ich meine die für die Linke Kurbelseite, diese goldene Aluschraube. Doch hat sich das jetzt erledigt, weil ich das Bike zum Händler gebracht habe. Die was den Abstand regelt. Man zieht sie in der Regeln nur Handfest an. 

@MüsLee: Jep, sehe ich auch so. Habe das Teil gleich zum Händler gebracht der hat das für mich gemacht. 

So nun wieder für die Allgemeinheit, ich bekam ca. 3 Std. einen Anruf von meinem Händer. Ich sagte zu ihm, er solle doch gleich das ganze Bike checken, da ich einen richtig krassen Sturz hatte letzte Woche im Dirtpark Freising. Mit gestauchten Nackenwirbeln, gebrochenen Helm etc. 
Ja, er meinte der Rahmen habe Haarrisse am Steuerrohr. Ja, somit geht der Rahmen jetzt zurück zu MHW, ich solle es mir morgen mal anschauen kommen, doch bin ich ca. 150 km weg im Moment. Weiss nicht ob ich das bis morgen schaffe. Irgendwie... naja kann ich es nicht glauben, es stresst mich übel! Hat mir gleich meinen ganzen Tag versaut. Mal schauen was MHW sagt. 

grüße


----------



## Marcel Neubert (19. Mai 2011)

Haarriss...


----------



## mountainTobi (21. Mai 2011)

Ich bin stark am übelegen ob ich mir das Hannz kaufe...nur gibts da noch das Votec V.SR.

http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsr/1_2.html

Ich bin noch sehr unentschlossen für welches ich mich entscheiden soll, da dass Votec noch ziemlich gut in der aktuellen FREERIDE abgeschnitten hat und eine super Ausstattung hat. Ich will ein Bike das sich super die Mega fahren lässt, aber trozdem noch akzeptabel bergauf geht.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (21. Mai 2011)

Das Votec war anfangs auch ein Idee von mir, mich hat dann der Liefertermin abgeschreckt! aber es wäre eher da gewesen wie das Hanzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Mai 2011)

Hmm, das V.SR ist auch ein feines Stück und von den Lieferzeiten geben sich beide sicher nicht viel.

Wie das V.SR bergauf geht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, also auch keinen Vergleich zum Hanzz ziehen, und da ich, was das Thema Bergauffahren eh pragmatisch eingestellt bin... Nee, frag mich besser nicht. Hauptsache, irgendwie oben ankommen.


----------



## mountainTobi (21. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.


@Müs Lee: Du findest das Bergaufverhalten des Hanzz also nicht effizient.Ich würde einfach gerne kleinere Touren im Mittelgebirge machen ohne, dass ich mich an steileren Anstiegen total verausgabe weil mir die Geo eine unnatürliche Körperhaltung aufzwingt. Geht das bei dir?
  Es ist nicht so das ich Bergaufeigenschaften eines Hardtails wünsche.
Seid ihr bergauf mit dem Hanzz zufrieden?


----------



## blutbuche (21. Mai 2011)

..ein freun dvon mir fährt eins und sagt -" man kommt schon irgendwie hoch "... aber er würde es nicht unbedingt  zum bergauffahren empfehlen ....


----------



## pr0phet (21. Mai 2011)

@mountaintobi: man kommt schon hoch, nur halt nicht so schnell  wobei man schon deutlich früher absteigen muss bei einer steileren rampe im vergleich zu nem allmoutain...


----------



## giosala1 (21. Mai 2011)

Hi - mit dem Hobbel kan man einigermaßen bergauf fahren, muß aber nicht wirklich sein, 
kein Vergleich zum Beispiel zu meinem Cube Stereo
Dafür is ja das Teil auch nicht gemacht, aber ne kleine Runde im Bayerischen Wald ohne Krasse Anstiege gehen schon .
Macht aber schon Spaß das Teil, bist jetzt ein gutes Radl.
Im Bike Park gehts es recht flott.

Ich habe folgendes Umgebaut

- Titan Feder hinten rein 500 bei 82kg Fahrer
-Vorne ne Grüne Feder 
- Syntace 740er Vector Carbon Lenker
- Vorbau Renthal Duo 50mm mit Titan Schrauben
- XT Schalter, kurzes Schaltwerk, XT Kassette,
-SLX Kurbel 22-36
-Diverse Titanschrauben aus alten Beständen
-Jagwire Schalt und Bremsleitungen in Blau
-Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze
-Crank Brothers 5050xx Pedale


----------



## Motz82 (22. Mai 2011)

Also nach zwei Touren mit dem Hanzz und ca. 500-600 Höhenmeter kann ich auf jeden Fall sagen das man mit dem Rad relativ gut den Berg hoch kommt. Ich finde das vorallem der Hinterbau sehr ruhig bleibt. Trotzdem kann man das Rad im Uphill nicht mit einem HT oder ähnliches vergleichen. Im Vergleich zum Stereo ist es schon eine Nummer schlechter bergauf... aber nicht sonderlich gravierend. Dafür Bergab richtig geil........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es schlecht bergauf geht, nur dass es mir ziemlich egal ist, wie gut oder schlecht es geht . Es ist durchaus zu gebrauchen, der Hinterbau wippt auch, wie schon erwähnt, erfreulich wenig, und wenn man die richtige Technik hat, braucht es sich in Sachen Steilanstiegen nicht vor einem AM zu verstecken.


----------



## Motz82 (22. Mai 2011)

So sehe ich das auch!!!!!


----------



## t0obi (22. Mai 2011)

suche ein cube hanzz und will max 1900 ausgeben


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Mai 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## Flairco (22. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (23. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hast ja Glück )). 

Welches Fahrergewicht habt ihr mit Ausrüstung und welche Federnstärken habt ihr diesbezüglich in euren Gabeln und Dämpfern verbaut?


----------



## giosala1 (23. Mai 2011)

ChrisXross85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast ja Glück )).
> 
> Welches Fahrergewicht habt ihr mit Ausrüstung und welche Federnstärken habt ihr diesbezüglich in euren Gabeln und Dämpfern verbaut?




Servus

ich habe so um die 86 mit Klamotten

vorne die grüne Feder 
hinten probiere ich ne 500er
bin aber noch am austesten was paßt - bei der Gabel gar nicht so einfach


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile 70 nackig, hinten 450, vorne Standard (blau?). Sag - keine Ahnung, aber der Federweg wird gut genutzt.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (23. Mai 2011)

wiege nackig 92Kg bei 1.90cm, habe mir vorne ne 600er Feder bestellt und vorne Gelb


----------



## Phi-Me (25. Mai 2011)

sooo, nun gehöre ich auch zu den stark erfreuten hanzzern!

ist vorgestern gekommen!=)

also ichbin vom rc4 völlig begeistert. ich wiege 95 kilo und überlege, ob ich die 450er feder drinne lasse. die kompressionsdämpfung ist ein gedicht. hab gerade auch wieder ein paar schöne drops ins flat gemacht und alles läuft wunderbar!

das war beim dhx 5.0 nicht so schön einstellbar.

ich werde die tage wohlne 550er fürn bikepark bestellen, für hometrails und das normale wochenende passt die 450er für mich allerdings sehr gut!

vorallem bin ich begeistert, wie toll das ding bergauf geht. hab eben aus jucks mal ne lange rampe probiert, wo ichdachte, dass ich da niemals hochkomme, aber mit ein bisschen körperspannung liefs toll! 

also jungs, mit variosattelstütze ist das rad ulltimativ! 

beste entscheidung überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Mai 2011)

Für den Bikepark würde ich erst mal probieren, ob es nicht reicht, den Druck im Piggyback zu erhöhen und das Kammervolumen zu reduzieren sowie etwas an der Druckstufe zu spielen, denn das kost nüscht .


----------



## Phi-Me (25. Mai 2011)

piggypack auf 180, kammervolumen kleinstmöglich

und zuviel Druckstufe ist nicht mein Ding, vllt noch ein bisschen mehr highspeed, aber ansonsten sollte das so bleiben, soll ja noch sahnig ansprechen... 

... aber hast recht, ich probiers erstmal so!


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal, was für Zubehör war eigentlich bei euren Hanzz dabei?

Laut Website sollte ein Neoprene Chainstayprotection dabei sein, da dies bei mir fehlt, wollt ich mal hören was bei euch sonst so dabei war? 

Bei mir war dabei: Anleitungen von FOX auf CD, Transportsicherung für die Bremsen.

Kommt mir auch komisch vor das nicht mal eine Anleitung seitens Cube dabei war?!?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Mai 2011)

Frag mal bei deinem Händler nach, bei mir waren sogar diese klebenden Plastikleitungsführungen dabei, um die Leitung einer Remotevariostütze zu bändigen.


----------



## Flairco (26. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

ja, zum Thema Kettenstrebenschutz kann ich was sagen =) 
Schreib mal eine höfliche Mail an die, nach ner Woche schreiben sie dir ne Mail mit der Frage wo du Wohnst etc. und ohne Mist nach zwei Tagen hatte ich ein sehr feinen Schutz hier =) 

Die Transportsicherung war bei mir nicht dabei... hab ich vergessen zu Fragen =)

Und statt der Anleitung für die Bremsen (die mir bei meinem ersten mal Entlüften geholfen hätte, war die Anleitung für die Formula Oro dabei ^^) Naja, wenigstens weiss ich jetzt wie man die entlüftet. 

Ja, ich würde noch gerne etwas zu meinem Bike sagen. Wie schon paar mal erwähnt, habe ich gesagt dass die Händler hier bei uns um´s Eck wirklich keine Schlauköpfe (was Fahrradttechnik angeht) sind. Ich habe den Rahmen abgeholt mir das mal angeschaut und keine Ahnung, ich hab da einfach nichts gesehen... ohne Mist. Ich wollte es nur nicht hier reinschreiben, weil es mir wirklich peinlich war... Ich hab das Bike zu nem besseren Händler in ne größere Stadt bisschen weiter von mir gefahren und dieser meinte, er schaut sich das mal ganz genau an und ruft mich an. Jo, er meinte das ist etwas unter dem Lack, eine Art Verschmutzung. Vielleicht ein kleiner Metallsplitter bzw. Spahn, so sieht das nämlich aus. 

Naja, true story ^^ Jetzt ist das Teil wieder hier und ich freue mich darüber, doch bin über den Fahrradservice der für die Leute hier in der Umgebung angeboten wird, echt mieß ist... 

grüße


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2011)

Na das ja mal interessant! Hab dem Händler mal eine Mail geschrieben, bin gespannt ob ich meinen Kettenstrebenschutz und noch nen paar Anleitungen bekommen 

Hoffentlich kommen heute erstmal die blauen DMR Vault Pedale an.
Wenn die Farbe dann noch zur Wippe und Ausfallende passt, perfekt


----------



## giosala1 (26. Mai 2011)

Hi 
bei mir war alles dabei - bis auf den Strebenschutz - hat mir aber mein Händler dann von sich aus gegeben - Gratis.


----------



## giosala1 (26. Mai 2011)

WIe seit ihr eingentlich mit der Formula Bremse zufrieden ?
Habe ma Stereo eine Elixir nachgerüstet anstatt der The One die nur Ärger machte.
Am Hanzz habe ich die One drangelassen - muß aber im Vergleich sagen die Avid ist um Welten besser - oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## tobbL (26. Mai 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen heute erstmal die blauen DMR Vault Pedale an.
> Wenn die Farbe dann noch zur Wippe und Ausfallende passt, perfekt



dann zeig doch bitte mal ein bild, überlege auch sowas in der art nachzurüsten =)



giosala1 schrieb:


> WIe seit ihr eingentlich mit der Formula Bremse zufrieden ?
> Habe ma Stereo eine Elixir nachgerüstet anstatt der The One die nur Ärger machte.
> Am Hanzz habe ich die One drangelassen - muß aber im Vergleich sagen die Avid ist um Welten besser - oder täusche ich mich da ?



ich habe jetzt nicht die riesen vergleiche aber kann mich bis dato absolut nicht beschweren über die leistung !
hat aber auch erst um die 60km runter 

tobbL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (26. Mai 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2011)

tobbL schrieb:


> dann zeig doch bitte mal ein bild, überlege auch sowas in der art nachzurüsten =)



Sind heute leider immer noch nicht angekommen  So bald sie da sind, stell ich Bilder rein!

Zur Bremse kann ich nur sagen, SUPER Bremskraft und viel leichter zu dosieren als eine Avid Juicy 5 oder 7.... Nur das leichte Schleifgeräusch bei Kurven nervt ein wenig. Vom Bremssattel justieren her, hat Avid wieder nen bissel die Nase vorn. Glaub besser und einfacher wie bei ner Avid Bremse gehts nicht. Aber rein von Performache würd ich die One nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2011)

giosala1 schrieb:


>



Schick  Was für Pedale und Züge hast du da verwendet?


----------



## ChrisXross85 (26. Mai 2011)

Seit heute bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Hanzz Pro .
Bei mir war alles dabei, sogar der Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2011)

ChrisXross85 schrieb:


> Seit heute bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Hanzz Pro .
> Bei mir war alles dabei, sogar der Kettenstrebenschutz



Gratuliere zum schönen Bike! Was heißt denn bei dir genau "alles"?
Auch diese Aufkleber zum Schutz und was für Anleitungen denn?


----------



## ChrisXross85 (26. Mai 2011)

Also bei diesen Schutzaufklebern muss ich leider passen, die waren nicht dabei :-(

Diese Anleitungen wurden mir mitgegeben:

Gabel und Dämpfer Anleitung
Formula Anleitung
Anleitung von der Kubel und Anleitung von den Shimano Komponenten

Hoffe ich habe alle bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (26. Mai 2011)

giosala1 schrieb:


> WIe seit ihr eingentlich mit der Formula Bremse zufrieden ?
> Habe ma Stereo eine Elixir nachgerüstet anstatt der The One die nur Ärger machte.
> Am Hanzz habe ich die One drangelassen - muß aber im Vergleich sagen die Avid ist um Welten besser - oder täusche ich mich da ?



solange die Formula funktioniert ist sie auch nur schlecht.
Ich kenne aber im bekannten Kreis sehr wenige die keine Probs hatten und nicht gewechselt haben. Viele waren einfach von der Haltbarkeit enttäuscht. Also das die bremse plötzlich wandert oder nicht richtig funktioniert. Das bei so einem Rad finde ich bissl blöd.
Also haben viele gewechselt.
Bekommst ja wenn man sie gleich verkauft gut Geld und ne Saint oder Hope ist meiner Meinung nach tausend mal besser. Auch mit den Avid gabs im bekannten Kreis weniger Probleme


----------



## giosala1 (27. Mai 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schick  Was für Pedale und Züge hast du da verwendet?



Crank Brothers 5050xx Pedale - das Blau ist fast zu 100% gleich
Jagwire Züge und Leitungen - Kinderleicht zu montieren


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2011)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Crank Brothers 5050xx Pedale - das Blau ist fast zu 100% gleich...



Wenn es die Dinger jetzt noch in leicht und mit Grip gäbe wäre es toll...  Aber wer kommt denn auf die Idee sich knapp 600 Gramm ans Bike zu schrauben.





Und ich dachte schon das nur [email protected] die Pedalen einzig nach der Farbe kauft


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2011)

Hrhr! Siehste, hübsch muss es schon sein, aber wem sag ich das... mit rot eloxierten Teilen am eigenen Bike 

CRC lassen sich echt Zeit beim Versand... Drecks Royal Mail, sind nun schon 10 Werktage. Hoffentlich kommen die heute endlich an!

Das die Farbe von den 5050 passt ist schon mal nice, aber das Gewicht ist dann auch dür mich ein Killer Argument. Die DMR Vault könnt ich noch auf 335gr drücken mit ner Titanachse....


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... Hrhr! Siehste, hübsch muss es schon sein, aber wem sag ich das... mit rot eloxierten Teilen am eigenen Bike  ...



 Grrr... aber bei Superstars sind die Ultra Mag mit den rot eloxierten Pins im Moment nicht lieferbar


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2011)

Wie wäre es mit schwarzen Pedalen? Das erweitert das Spektrum enorm, so zB für Synchros, deren Produkte einen Grip liefern, den ich einfach nur unglaublich gut finde und die nicht kleinzukriegen sind . Meine Meathook sind jeden Cent wert!


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2011)

YEHA! CRC hat es endlich geschafft die DMR Vault zu liefern. Farbe passt PERFEKT  , die Pedale glänzen nur und die Wippe ist matt. Bin echt happy. Hab vor dem anbauen noch kurz gewogen, 414gr! Also in Zukunft werd ich doch nochmal auf Titanachse umsteigen.
Die Farbe dann auf Fotos festzuhalten war mal echt schwierig, die sieht auf Fotos einfach nicht so aus wie in echt. Hab also noch meine Graukarte rausgeholt um nen korrekten Weißabgleich hinzubekommen... und schon war das Ergebnis um längen authentischer! So hier aber nun erstmal die Fotos:


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2011)

Na gut hast gewonnen... Sieht cool aus... aber nur mit der TI Achse


----------



## tobi-trial (29. Mai 2011)

genau die wollte ich auch an mein Hanzz verbauen. Dann kamen aber doch die Meathook dran..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Mai 2011)

Die Frage gab es zwar schon ein mal, denke ich, aber kennt einer das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes?


----------



## Motz82 (30. Mai 2011)

Sind 20?? Gramm!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Mai 2011)

Danke.


----------



## twostar (30. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich habe nach sehr langem Kopfzerbrechen endlich entschieden das Cube Hanzz Pro zubestellen.
So nun meine frage.
Fahrrad.de sagte mir das sie das Rad nicht mehr in M da haben...Da ich aber relativ klein bin^^ (1.74-175) wäre event. eine größe kleiner besser oder?
Bei Fahrrad.de steht das Rad mit 41cm(17") zuverfügung.

Was sagt ihr denn? Brauch erfahrungsberichte.
Problem bei mir ist. Es gibt hier in der nähe kein Händler der Cubes verkauft.Sahs aber in WiBe auf einem, wohl M konnt keine abfahrten fahren 

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort sehr freuen.
MFG


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2011)

Ich bin 1,71m und würde auf jeden Fall zu M greifen. Bin es in M kurz probegefahren und über ein bißchen Kleinkram gehüft und auch dabei war M nicht zu groß.

Würde dir auf jeden Fall von S abraten.

Das ganze ist zwar auch noch etwas von deiner Schrittlänge abhängig, aber trotzdem würde ich M kaufen


----------



## Motz82 (30. Mai 2011)

Hab heute ein Knarzen im Tretlager-/Hinterbaubereich, welches hauptsächlich im Wiegetritt oder beim Bergauffahren in kleinen Gängen auftritt, festgestellt. Hat jemand gleiches Problem und konnte dieses beheben???


----------



## Mircwidu (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn es kein Spezifisches Hanzz Problem ist, was ich derzeit noch nicht glaube da du der erste bist, dann die Klasiker versuchen.
Pedale (gefettet beim einbau)
Kurbel
Schaltwerk
Achse
Kasette gefettet usw


----------



## hubtraumdenker (31. Mai 2011)

Servus,
hatte ich auch, beim Händler hinten die Speichenspannung erhöhen lassen
u. gut iss!
Liegt am Hinteren Laufrad, wenns so ist wie bei mir.

Grüße


----------



## Motz82 (31. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten, ich werde mal auf die Suche gehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (31. Mai 2011)

Bei mir war es auch das hintere Laufrad


----------



## Marcel Neubert (1. Juni 2011)

Am Freitag kommt's nun endlich zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr..


----------



## Themeankitty (1. Juni 2011)

@ Marcel Neubert 
Wir wollen Bilder sehen wenn es da ist


----------



## Marcel Neubert (1. Juni 2011)

gibts, dann auch!


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juni 2011)

Hat ja ganz schön lange gedauert bei euch. Ich glaube, spätestens nach 2 Monaten hätte ich storniert.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (3. Juni 2011)

Fertig und kleine Runde gedreht! Auch wenn der Kopf noch vom gestrigen Tage schmerzt! 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/7/4/2/5/_/original/03062011198.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/7/4/2/5/_/original/03062011197.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2011)

Hast du das nicht noch ein Stückchen größer?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (3. Juni 2011)

tut mir leid hab in der eile den verkehrten button gedrückt!


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2011)

Na, dann editiere es doch bitte...


----------



## mountainTobi (4. Juni 2011)

Warum hast du denn den Lenker gewechselt? 
Ich finde den Vector nämlich super. Sehr schöner Aufbau. Ist wohl auch etwas leichter als die Serie.
Hole mein gebrauchtes Hanzz heute in Esslingen ab. Wartezeit war eine Woche.


----------



## cubxx (4. Juni 2011)

So mal mein neues "Spiezeug" getestet...





Der Sattel incl.Sattelstütze ist jetzt im Bikemarkt...
Als Pedale sind jetzt die DMR Vault in blau verbaut.
Die original Kasette wurde gegen eine XT getauscht 100Gr. leichter !
Als Kette habe ich die Shimano Yumeya im Einsatz .
Andere Parts wurden auch schon getauscht ...Gewicht geht jetzt .

Lieferzeit hatte ich keine mein Bike-Dealer wollte das Teil "loswerden"
und hat mich angerufen...

Gruß aus der Pfalz

Cubxx


----------



## Marcel Neubert (5. Juni 2011)

Ich finde den Backsweep des Vectors furchtbar! man könnte noch einiges an gewicht sparen, kette,Kasette,Kurbel, pedale ca. 700gramm


----------



## Marcel Neubert (5. Juni 2011)

so, erste große Runde gedreht! danach Schlauchlos System installiert--> Fazit derzeitiges Gewicht 16,5KG mit KSi950 und 5050XX Pedalen! Vorher urzustand 17,7KG! geplant ist noch ander Kassette und Kette und paar superstar Pedale dann ist erst mal schluss!


Was i vergessen hab Größe L wiegt im originalzustand 17,3kg


----------



## wildermarkus (5. Juni 2011)

Bei welchem Händler kaufst du die Superstar Sachen?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Juni 2011)

Beim Direktvertrieb...


----------



## morph027 (5. Juni 2011)

Die haben keine Händler  Direkt von der Page...Der Versand kost' ja fast nüscht...

@Marcel: Wenn ihr bestellt, hätt ich auch noch was...Sehen uns spätestens auf dem Weg nach Saalbach...Oder eher (Mad East?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (5. Juni 2011)

bei superstar direkt


----------



## Flairco (6. Juni 2011)

Hey  Leute, 

hab mal ne Frage. Wenn ich während der Fahrt z. B. mit der linken Hand am Lenker reisse, dann gibt es so ein metallisches Knacksen. Da dieses Geräusch nur zu hören ist wenn der Lenker ruckartig bewegt wird, kann man ja ungefähr den Bereich einschränken wo es herkommt ,oder? (bzw. was es sein könnte)

Was ich ausschließen kann ist, dass da was am Vorbau locker defekt ist. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass die Nabe locker auf der Achse sitzt, obwohl da unten alles fest ist )

Jemand ne Ahnung was das sein könnte bzw. ist?

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juni 2011)

Es ist nicht selten, dass der Vorbau oder der Lenker bei Belastung knackt. Drauf gschissen, ignorieren und in aller Ruhe fahren oder sich einen Kopf machen, die Ursache finden und eliminieren - suchs dir aus.


----------



## derAndre (6. Juni 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> Hey  Leute,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage. Wenn ich während der Fahrt z. B. mit der linken Hand am Lenker reisse, dann gibt es so ein metallisches Knacksen. Da dieses Geräusch nur zu hören ist wenn der Lenker ruckartig bewegt wird, kann man ja ungefähr den Bereich einschränken wo es herkommt ,oder? (bzw. was es sein könnte)
> 
> ...



Versuch mal die unteren Vorbauschrauebn zuerst fest zu ziehen und dann erst die oberen. Bei mir hilft das fast immer!


----------



## KampfkazzZ (6. Juni 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> ...metallisches Knacksen...



Auch ich denke, dass das Knacksen vom Vorbau kommt. Sowohl die Klemmung zwischen Gabelschaft und Vorbau als auch (und wahrscheinlicher) die Klemmung zwischen Lenker und Vorbau kommt da in Frage. 
Es gibt Leute, die als Gegenmaßnahme Fett auf den Gabelschaft und den Lenker auftragen. Das mag helfen, ich persönlich bin davon aber kein Freund und würde es nicht empfehlen.

Stattdessen würde ich raten, den Vorbau zu demontieren und die Klemmflächen mit einem feuchten Lappen zu reinigen. Ein paar Sandkörnchen an der falschen Stelle können durchaus für das Knacksen verantwortlich sein. Beim Montieren darauf achten, die Schrauben gleichmäßig anzuziehen. 

Und ich sags schon mal vorsorglich: Bitte dran denken, das Steuersatzspiel mit gelöstem Vorbau (damit meine ich die Klemmung am Gabelschaft) einzustellen. Sonst können wir gleich um die nächste abgerissene Schraube an Flaircos Hanzz trauern.

Und Flairco, bitte nimm dir Zeit, schalt deinen Kopp ein und sieh zu, dass du nüchtern und zurechnungsfähig bist, wenn du an deinem Rad werkelst! 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## mountainTobi (6. Juni 2011)

Ich habe seit Samstag nun auch ein Hanzz und bin sehr glücklich damit.
Ich hätte aber gerne ne Teleskopstütze dran. Angenommen ich würde mir so eine kaufen , welche Dicke und Länge sollte ich denn bestellen? 30,9 oder 31,6? 380mm oder 420? Da gibts im Web nicht so viel zum informieren.
Wohl eher 30,9 nich?
Sorry hab da nichts gefunden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juni 2011)

31.6 ist das Maß der Dinge. Welche Länge du benötigst, kommt ganz auf dich, deine Vorlieben und deine Beinlänge an, dh wie hoch oder tief du den Sattel fahren möchtest. Da die Mindesteinstecktiefe beachtet werden muss, ist das nicht unwichtig. Miss einfach, wie tief deine aktuelle Stütze an der höchsten und tiefste Sattelposition im Sattelrohr steckt und wäge ab. Ich komme mit 385mm gut zurecht.


----------



## Flairco (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

ja, danke an die Personen die mir geantwortet haben. Musste paar mal schmunzeln 
Werde es aber denke ich lieber so belassen, wie es MüsLee gemeint hatte. Scheiss drauf, solange das keinen Defekt verursacht ist es mir egal =) Es ist nur nicht das knacken das man kennt (wenn z. B. die Kurbel knackst), es ist ein deutlich anderes Geräusch, deswegen dachte ich frage ich lieber nach. 

schon habe ich das zweite wesentlich größere Problem ^^
Die Ironie an der Geschichte ist mir ist wieder eine Schraube abgerissen.
Dieses mal an einer viel heikleren Stelle. Also es handelt sich um die Schraube, die das Pedal an die Achse klemmt. Meine alten waren ausgelutscht. Das sind doch M6 x 19 Schrauben. Da ich diese nirgends kaufen konnte (Baumarkt etc.) hab ich mir einfach 20er geholt. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, habs zu gut gemeint mit´m Anschrauben. Der Schraubenkopf ist abgerissen, das Gewinde steckt noch sowas von fest da drin, ich glaub wenn ich das Pedal mal nicht aus irgendwelchen gegeben Gründen abbauen müsste dann würde es für die Ewigkeit halten ^^

Tja, was soll ich sagen, ich hab mich tierisch aufgeregt. Doch habe ich gelernt draus... ein bisschen grinsen musste ich schon als ich mir die Antworten durchgelesen habe und Kampfkaz meinte ich solle wegen der Schraube aufpassen, sonst hätte ich noch eine die reisst. Tja, da war es schon passiert ^^

Ähm was ich noch fragen wollte, warum hälst du es nicht für eine gute Idee da mit Fett gegen zu helfen. Als diese "andere" knacksen da war (das bekannte) schmierte ich Fett auf besagte Stellen und siehe da es wurde deutlich besser, doch war es noch zu hören. Man man man, hoffe ich hab da wieder nichts falsches gemacht, denn genau das habe ich gelesen

grüße (und danke für die Antworten)


----------



## Mircwidu (6. Juni 2011)

Fett und Gabelschaft passen nicht zusammen, da die Klemmkräfte hier geringer sein müssen. Sonst machst ein Oval draus.
Deswegen ohne Fett und trotzdem fest.

Ansonsten aufmachen und säubern. Danach mit dem angegeben Drehmoment wieder fest machen. Ich glaube bei dir ist ein Drehmoment sehr gut angelegt 

Fett an der stelle ist heikel. Stell dir mal vor du bist in einer Spurrille und willst hinauslenken und plötzlich verdreht es den Lenker um 10 grad.
Viel spaß beim Einschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn du mir zeigst, wie du aus einem Gabelschaft mittels Vorbau ein Oval bastelst, gebe ich dir einen aus . Es geht ausschließlich um die reduzierte Reibung, die zu dem von dir genannten Verdrehen des Lenkers führt, welche das Fett an dieser Stelle unpassend macht.

@ Flairco: Jup, schaff dir einen Drehmomentschlüssel an!


----------



## Mircwidu (6. Juni 2011)

War mal ne lange Diskussion hier im IBC inkl. Bilder.
Ich selbst habe es auch noch nicht geschafft. Will es auch nicht riskieren.
Aber egal wir sind einer Meinung.
Fett hat da nichts zu suchen und Flairco braucht nen Drehmo


----------



## Flairco (6. Juni 2011)

Servus, 

alles klar, hab schon einen da doch naja, funktioniert der nicht so richtig. Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?
Auf alle Fälle habe ich das Problem, dass die Schraube bis auf den Kopf noch im Gewinde steckt. Ja, wie soll ich die denn da raus bekommen, ohne dass das Gewinde flöten geht, das wäre nämlich ziemlich unvorteilhaft... 

Muss wahrscheinlich wieder zum Händler oder? Hintere Felge hat eh wieder voll den Schlag und lauter kleine noch dazu... langsam hab ich mehr Geld beim Händler gelassen als beim Händler ^^

grüße


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Juni 2011)

mach mal ein Foto.
Irgendwie kann ich es mir noch nicht so recht vorstellen.

bzgl. Drehmo schau einfach mal hier im Technik bereich.
Kommt auch ganz auf deine Finanziellen ansprÃ¼che an.
Meiner fÃ¼r ca40â¬ tut sehr gut. Habs aber auch ewig ohne geschraubt.


----------



## Berliner89 (7. Juni 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> alles klar, hab schon einen da doch naja, funktioniert der nicht so richtig. Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?
> Auf alle Fälle habe ich das Problem, dass die Schraube bis auf den Kopf noch im Gewinde steckt. Ja, wie soll ich die denn da raus bekommen, ohne dass das Gewinde flöten geht, das wäre nämlich ziemlich unvorteilhaft...
> ...



Hallo,
Nehm das Pedal und Versuch es irgendwie in einen Schraubstock zu bekommen!
Dann nimmst du einen Hammer und einen spitzen Körner aber nicht zu dünn !
Körn die Schraube an einem aussenpunkt kräftig an und halte den Körner dann in die richtig zum aufschrauben und Klopp drauf!

Ich hoffe du hast das irgendwie verstanden! Ich habe schon sehr viele schrauben so auf bekommen die eigentlich nicht mehr zu retten waren!
Sag Bescheid ob das funktioniert hat!!!

Gruß


----------



## cubxx (7. Juni 2011)

Habe auch das Knacken im "schweren" Gang oder im Wiegetritt an meinem Hanzz Pro.
Diagnose vom Händler Hauptschwingenlager defekt...mal schauen wie schnell Cube ist.Bisher wurde das Bike für eine FR-Tour genutzt.
Gruß Cubxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Juni 2011)

Na, das ging ja schnell...


----------



## Motz82 (7. Juni 2011)

@cubxx .... Dann schreib hier mal wann du des Rad wieder bekommst und vorallem ob es wirklich das Hauptschwingenlager war!!!!


----------



## cubxx (7. Juni 2011)

Gehe mal davon aus das die "Diagnose" passt.
Diverse Geräusche kann man lokalisieren und zuordnen...
Der Händler dachte erst an das Tretlager-das war es aber nicht.
Heute kam dann der Anruf "Hauptschwingenlager" an der Antriebsseite.
Mal schauen ob Cube mit Schnelligkeit glänzt oder ob die "Canyon spielen"

Gruß


----------



## Motz82 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ja an ein einfacheres Problem gedacht oder gehofft. Ich werd aber erster noch ein bisschen fahren und vorallem abwarten wie langs bei dir dauert.....


----------



## wildermarkus (7. Juni 2011)

Macht Deins auch schon geräusche?

gruß


----------



## Motz82 (7. Juni 2011)

Tach Markus ^^

bei der letzten Tour hats beim Wiegetritt und Bergauffahren angefangen im Heck/Tretlagerbereich zu knacken. Hab mich aber noch nicht auf die Suche danach gemacht weil ich weg war wie du ja weißt


----------



## cubxx (7. Juni 2011)

So war es auch bei mir.


----------



## BenWilda (8. Juni 2011)

sers zusammen...
an alle die mit ihrem hanzz schon ein paar mehr ausflüge hinter sich haben, was hält ihr von den laufräderen? musste bisher, hab mein hänzzchen seit oktober 2010, so nach jedem 2 bikeparkbesuch die speichen nachziehen und bissle was korigieren lassen weil die eine oder andere miese landung dabei war, was wohl daran liegt das ich erst seit sommer 2010 das freeriden für mich entdeckt hab. :-D  
Hab's meinem vorderen LR letztes wochenende in saalbach derb besorgt, empfand den sturz nach'm double zwar nicht so hart aber der mini felsen in den ich's reingestaucht hatte und übern lenker abgeflogen bin, war da anderer meinung! ;-P  jetzt hab ich halt den meeega 8er drin, hab schon vor 1 1/2 monaten mit dem gedanken gespielt mir neue LR zu holen und es mangels kohle über bord geworfen! :-(   
kann mir einer von euch nen guten LRS um die 350.- flocken rum empfehlen, gewicht is mir eigentlich relativ bums!? danke vorab, bis denn....ben


----------



## itsabsiti (8. Juni 2011)

Hey BenWilda. Bei mir müssen jetzt auch nach dem letzten Bikeparkbesuch in Beerfelden beim hinteren Laufrad die Speichen nachgezogen wird. Ist auch schon ein kleiner 8er drin.

Außerdem waren die vielen Wurzeln dem Schaltauge wohl zu viel. Bzw wurde das Schaltwerk vom Werk wohl nicht richtig montiert, sodass sich die Nase abgenutzt hat und jetzt schon ein neues Schaltauge her muss.

Desweiteren viel mir auf, dass bei einer stärkeren Linkskurve die Bremsscheibe schleift. Sowas merkt man aber auch nur auf Asphalt ^^.

Naja morgen gibts dann die Inspektion. Ich hoffe ich kann am Wochenende wieder biken gehen.

Aber ich denke mal, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, sich neue Laufräder besorgen zu müssen. Weiß jemand vielleicht, ob es auch welche in einem ähnlichen Blau gibt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Flairco (8. Juni 2011)

BenWilda schrieb:


> sers zusammen...
> an alle die mit ihrem hanzz schon ein paar mehr ausflüge hinter sich haben, was hält ihr von den laufräderen?



Ähnlich wie du, ich fahre erst seit kurzem deswegen denke ich kommen die Schläge durch meine "perfekte" Fahrtechnik 
Deswegen die Antwort, nicht viel. Zumindest nicht das hintere, dass vordere läuft perfekt.
Hat nicht mal ne Woche gedauert bis so ein 8er drin war, dass an fahren nicht mehr zu denken war. Ich würde meinen ich habe mich gebessert, jedoch schaffe ich es auch in die neue Felge immer noch sauber zu formen. 

Naja, hängt aber auch vom Mechaniker ab der dir den LRS einspeicht (glaub ich), meiner war leider nicht so gut. Letzte Woche dort gekauft (mit unglaublich guter Beratung und Betreuung)

light-wolf.de 

kommt bald, bin gespannt 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2011)

Ach, das kommt schon mit der Zeit. Der Satz Crossline musste am Enduro auch ganz schön leiden .


----------



## Flairco (8. Juni 2011)

itsabsiti schrieb:


> Desweiteren viel mir auf, dass bei einer stärkeren Linkskurve die Bremsscheibe schleift. Sowas merkt man aber auch nur auf Asphalt ^^



Hi, das ist mir auch schon öfters aufgefallen vor allem in letzter Zeit, was ist es denn? 

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2011)

Flex nennt sich das.


----------



## Flairco (8. Juni 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Flex nennt sich das.



gut, nicht so gut oder egal?

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2011)

Gut weil notwendig. Ohne ein gewisses Maß an Flexibilität würden Gabel und/oder Laufrad bei höherer Belastung einfach brechen.

btw: Wie macht sich die BOS? Würdest du sie verkaufen?


----------



## Flairco (8. Juni 2011)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nehm das Pedal und Versuch es irgendwie in einen Schraubstock zu bekommen!
> Dann nimmst du einen Hammer und einen spitzen Körner aber nicht zu dünn !
> Körn die Schraube an einem aussenpunkt kräftig an und halte den Körner dann in die richtig zum aufschrauben und Klopp drauf!
> ...



Bekomme heute dieses Set noch per Post, dann kann ich es probieren. 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, wenn der Schraubenkopf abreisst ist dann die Spannung weg von der Schraube? Ich sags euch, das scheiss Pedal bzw. Kurbelarm wandert SCHON WIEDER! Ich werde verrückt mit dem Ding. Ich erkläre dir mal kurz das Problem. Du wirst mit Sicherheit wissen wie ne Saint aufgebaut ist, oder? Wenn der Kurbelarm dran geschraubt ist, dann kannst du, wenn du mit deiner Ferse gegen das linke Pedal schlägst die Kurbel (ich sehe es an einem paar mm breiten Spalt) hin und her bewegen. Daraus, schließe ich dass sich da irgendwas lösen muss während der Fahrt. Wenn ich nämlich den Kurbelarm locker schraube und mit beiden Händen (auch gegen die rechte Seite) schlage, damit das wieder "zammgeht" und dann festziehe, sitzt das Teil. Da kann man dann nichts mehr bewegen.

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. 

Das nervt mich tierisch... Das ist momentan das einzige was mir so richtig auf den Geist geht. Ich denke nämlich, wenn ich in diesem Zustand das Fahrrad weiter bewege, dann geht das irgendwie/irgendwann kaputt und zwar so, dass man es nicht mehr reparieren kann. 

grüße


----------



## Flairco (8. Juni 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Gut weil notwendig. Ohne ein gewisses Maß an Flexibilität würden Gabel und/oder Laufrad bei höherer Belastung einfach brechen.
> 
> btw: Wie macht sich die BOS? Würdest du sie verkaufen?



Sie macht sich sehr gut denn sie steht nur rum ^^ (hab sie bisher nur einmal drin gehabt)
Ich werde kommenden Montag zum Geisskopf hochschauen (den übernächsten auch) da kommt sie dann rein. 

Ich weiss nicht, das muss ich mir überlegen denn sie war ein Geschenk  

grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2011)

Och, wenn du ein Problem damit hast, Geld dafür zu verlangen... Ich nehme sie auch umsonst .

Nee, ernsthaft. Ich wäre eventuell daran interessiert, wenn du sie verkaufen möchtest.


----------



## BenWilda (9. Juni 2011)

hey itsabsiti...gut das du es erwähnst das verdammte schaltauge, selbe problem hatte ich schon nach dem zweiten besuch in osternohe dieses jahr im märz. hab zwei jungs getroffen die das selbe problem hatten, scheinbar leider weit verbreitet! ich hab das problem einfach selbst mit gutklebendem schraubenkleber gelöst, hääält. ;D 
aber nochmal an alle, könnt mir bitte jemand gute, erschwingliche LR empfehlen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motz82 (9. Juni 2011)

Veltec V-Two!!!! Gibts für 280 Euro bei HiBike


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Juni 2011)

Oder Superstar Components.
Dort bekommst für das selbe Geld einen mit ZTR FLow oder weniger einen DH satz in allen erdenklichen Farben.

Kommt darauf ab was du möchtest.

@Flairco
Wir sind ab Samstag in B-Mais. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Montag.
Welche Bos hast du im Hanzz verbaut?


----------



## Flairco (9. Juni 2011)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> @Flairco
> Wir sind ab Samstag in B-Mais. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Montag.
> Welche Bos hast du im Hanzz verbaut?



Das wäre vielleicht ein geiles Ding ja  Dann könnten wir mal ne Runde drehen ^^

Ich habe diese Gabel hier zu hause:

http://www.jehlebikes.de/bos-ndee-freeride-federgabel.html

Mein bester Kumpel aus Kinderzeiten noch, ist auch gefahren. Jetzt ist er umgezogen und er hat die Gabel mir gegeben. Sie steht nur rum, fahre nämlich nur die FLOAT (die mir sowas von daugt/gefällt^^)

Ich hatte noch nie richtig Gelegenheit die andere Gabel auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen weil ich mir eigentlich dachte ich hebe mir die so lange auf bis die FLOAT kaputt geht und ich somit mit ihr umgehen kann wie ich lustig bin. 

@ Lee Ich weiss nicht mal was die überhaupt wert ist bzw. wäre. Aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja irgendwo =) (umsonst hört sich gut an )

@alle Entschuldigt bitte mein aggressives Vorgehen was die Beantwortung meiner Frage angeht, doch ist es wirklich schon sehr dringend... kann mir jemand mit meinem (schon etwas weiter) oben geschilderten Problem helfen?

grüße


----------



## BenWilda (9. Juni 2011)

super ich check des einfach mal aus, danke euch...!


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2011)

@ Flairco: Schieb das Teil doch einfach zum Händler, der richtet das schon.


----------



## mountainTobi (9. Juni 2011)

Sorry, dass ich jetzt einfach so reinfrage, aber ich kkrieg meinen Hinterbau nicht richtig eingestellt, bzw. ich weiß nicht so recht was optimal für mich wäre. 
Bei Luftdämpfer kenn ich mich relativ gut aus von meinem früherem Remedy.
Aber stahldämpfer sind Neuland für mich, vor allem ohne Saganzeige.
Woher weiß ich wie viel Sag ich fahre ohne Saganzeige?
Ist die 450er Feder die richtige für meine 73kg?(laut FREERIDE nein)
In welche Richtung muss ich drehen damit ich die LS-Druckstufe ''zudrehe''?
Und wie stimme ich den Hinterbau eigentlich perfekt für mich ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (9. Juni 2011)

ich habe auch das problem mit dem schaltauge, bei mir ist diese "nase" auch ab... und schon 2 mal sind bei mir am hintere rad komplett die speichen aufgegangen  schein ich ja kein einzelfall zu sein...


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2011)

Das "Schaltauge" ist viel zu weich und ausserdem zu teuer. 49â¬ fÃ¼r ein blaues StÃ¼ck Alu...


----------



## Flairco (9. Juni 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Flairco: Schieb das Teil doch einfach zum Händler, der richtet das schon.



Ja da hast natürlich recht, nur würde mich interessieren WAS überhaupt im Ar... ist. Wie kann es sein, dass sich der Kurbelarm immer lockert obwohl dieser sehr fest zugezogen ist. Sogar so fest, dass mir n Schraubenkopf abreisst =)

Ausgefotzt ist da nichts, weil sonst hätte es ja Spiel auch wenns richtig fest ist oder? 

ach keine Ahnung... jetzt muss ich es schon wieder dahinschieben, langsam nervt es mich schon... 

grüße


----------



## cuberider66 (10. Juni 2011)

@ mountainTobi: mein bruder fährt in seinem hanzz auf mein anraten jetzt eine 400er feder, was dazu führt das der federweg deutlich besser genutzt wird( er wiegt um die 70kg ), die 450er die verbaut war hab ich mit fast 80 kg mal getestet, fand ich fast noch zu straff.
sag kannste zb messen indem du einfach die dämpferlänge von auge zu auge misst( jeweils mittig) einmal unbelastet und dann wenn du dich aufs bike stellst( 2te person hilfreich). die differenz is der schon genutzte teil des  dämpferhubs( also der sag) und sollte zwischen 25-35 % sein, das ist dann auch ein bisschen geschmackssache.
ls druckstufe zudrehen denk ich heist für dich mehr dämpfung, also straffer: dafür in richtung + drehen.
wenn du dann die federhärte richtig gewählt hast(am besten wirklich beide härten mal testen) und den rebound( dämpfung der ausfedergeschwindigkeit) richtig eingestellt hast, hast du doch schon mal ein gutes grundsetup zum fahren. wenn dir dann noch was auffällt was dir nicht passt langsam ans optimum rantasten.
so und @ alle die probleme mit dem schaltauge haben/hatten:
typische cube geschichte es hält halt irgendwie nicht aber eigentlich sollte es das( war so grob die aussage unseres händlers)
fakt ist: mein bruder hat nun schon das FÜNFTE schaltauge, und auch hier zeichnet sich schon wieder ein baldiges abscheren ab( wer das problem hat weis das hier die kleine nase am schaltauge gemeint ist ).das einzige was hilft ist beim händler beschweren das könne ja nicht sein und auf garantie bestehen( haben noch nie was dafür gezahlt) oder eben selber basteln um schlichtweg die auflagefläche des schaltwerks am schaltauge zu vergrößern.


----------



## wildermarkus (10. Juni 2011)

Versucht doch mal das Schaltauge von Liteville!
Die haben doch auch eine X-12 Achse und dort gibt es die probleme nicht!

Welche Laufräder haben denn die probleme?
Mit welcher Nabe? Denn die Felgen sind doch überall gleich.
Kann man das durch nachzentrieren beheben?


Gruß


----------



## cubxx (10. Juni 2011)

Das Schaltauge von SYNTACE passt nicht ans Hanzz.

Brauchst das: (Google es halt mal)

Cube Schaltauge "10139" und "10140"
15,00 EUR
A006813-1

Modell:

Hanzz Ausfallende Links

Hanzz Ausfallende Rechts


Preis: 15,00 EUR


----------



## Cubewurst (10. Juni 2011)

Moin Leuts!

Habe seit Oktober 2010 das Cube Hanzz Pro und bin soweit voll zu frieden mit dem Bike.
Seit ca. 2 Wochen knackt es bei mir auch wenn ich mich im Wiegetritt fortbewege.
Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Zeit es dem Händler zur Ursachenforschung zu übergeben.
Rein dem Klang nach hätte ich die Ursache auch im Kurbelbereich vermutet. Beim Ein-/Ausfedern des Hinterbaus ist kein Knacken zu hören. Deshalb hätte jetzt auch mal nicht vermutet, dass da irgend ein Lager im Arsch ist.

Deshalb cubxx  geb ma hier bitte Bescheid, ob sich die Diagnose deines Händlers bestätigt hat.Danke!
An die anderen die auch das Problem haben/hatten-konntet ihr die Ursache finden?
Hatte da was mit zu lockere Speichen am Hinterrad oder so gelesen-aber meine passen eigentlich.

PS: Ist übrigens mein 2 Hanzz-das erste habsch komplett umgetauscht bekommen, da die bei Cube bei den ersten Auslieferungen ne Runde geschlafen haben und das Bike einige Mängel hatte. Unter anderem Lackierungsmängel am Rahmen, defekte Hinterbremse, Spiel der Nabe am Vorderrad und sehr schlecht eingespeichte Laufräder (z.T. zu locker).


----------



## Motz82 (10. Juni 2011)

Bin heute noch mal fahren gewesen und das Knacken ist leider noch schlimmer geworden. Ich merke es jetzt sogar richtig in den Pedalen und natürlich hauptsächlich beim starken/kräftigen Pedalieren. Werde es morgen zum Händler bringen!!!


----------



## cubxx (11. Juni 2011)

Genau dieses Knacken wie ihr es beschreibt hatte ich auch.
Ich hätte auch auf das Tretlager getippt...
Hauptschwingenlager auf der Antriebsseite war aber defekt.
Habe das Bike heute wieder vom Händler abgeholt.
War also eine Woche beim Händler (Montag-Freitag)
Cube hat direkt 2 neue Lager geschickt (rechts+links)
Die von Cube werden schon wissen warum die rechts *und* links schicken!
Der Händler hat die Lager eingebaut und momentan ist alles ruhig.
Morgen baue ich einen neuen LRS ein und dann sollte das Bike passen.
Gruß Cubxx


----------



## Motz82 (11. Juni 2011)

Dann hoff ich mal das es mein Händler genau so handhaben wird und ich mein Rad nur eine Woche weg hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (11. Juni 2011)

Dann hat aber Cube nix dazu gelernt.
Es gab ja schon mit den ersten Stereo X-12 Schaltaugen das gleiche problem!
Naja war nur ne idee.

Gruß

Mit welchen Laufrädern habt ihr solche probleme?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2011)

Hat einer die Maße der Reduzierhülsen parat? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Vivid zuzulegen.


----------



## Cubewurst (11. Juni 2011)

Ok da werde ich mein Bike nächste Woche auch gleich ma zum Händler schaffen-weiß ja jetzt schon was die mögliche Ursache sein könnte.
Geb euch Bescheid was bei mir raus kommt.

@Müs Lee: Leider habsch die nicht parat und kann dir da net weiter helfen meinerseits.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2011)

Kein Problem, ich habe nachgemessen. 22mm breit, 8mm Bolzendurchmesser vorne wie hinten.

So, der Vivid ist bestellt. Mal sehen, wie er sich macht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2011)

Nebenbei, am Freitag werde ich in WiBe unterwegs sein. Wer will, kann sich anschließen.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (12. Juni 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich habe nachgemessen. 22mm breit, 8mm Bolzendurchmesser vorne wie hinten.
> 
> So, der Vivid ist bestellt. Mal sehen, wie er sich macht.



Welcher Vivid soll es werden?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juni 2011)

Der R2C Coil.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (12. Juni 2011)

So, mag mich einer schlagen oder auch nicht aber ich bin der Meinung das das Hanzz besser bergauf zu treten geht als das Fritzz wo ich immer das Problem hatte das ich bei starken anstiegen voll im Hub hing und dadurch der Sattel mehr oder weniger auf Tretlagerhöhe war!

Das Problem mit dem Sachaltauge kann i verstehen, ist scho ne Fehlkonstruktion! An alle die das XT Schaltwerk fahren, verbaut ein Saint da stützt sich das Schaltwerk nicht blos über der Minni Nase ab, sonder über der kompletten Fläche des Schaltauges! Denke die Kraftaufnahme ist da besser.. Kann das jemand der ein SL hat bestätigen?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (12. Juni 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der R2C Coil.



also ich hab den Air drin und bin begeistert! der erste Luftdämpfer der über den kompletten Hub funktioniert und das auch noch sensibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juni 2011)

Der Air war mir zu teuer, sonst wäre es der geworden.

Dass man beim Fritzz immer im halben Hub hing, war ja schon seit jeher der große Kritikpunkt, der RP23 war nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Mit einem Stahlfeder wird es besser, aber der passt ja nur bis 2008 rein...


----------



## Marcel Neubert (12. Juni 2011)

Stimmt so nicht ganz hab im 2009 er auch nen Stahlfeder gefahren, man muss bloß den Biggy absägen und in den Hauptrahmen legen ist kein Problem! Aber dennoch war das Problem bergauf da... er rauscht aber auf dem Trail nicht mehr durch sondern war soft!


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juni 2011)

Äktschn:


----------



## Chucknorman (15. Juni 2011)

Hey, wisst ihr wo  noch ein Hanzz Pro in L rumsteht? Bitte sofort melden!


----------



## pr0phet (15. Juni 2011)

weis jemand gerade was des für ne kettenführung ist beim pro? ich hab bei meiner die rolle verloren und sollte eine neue bestellen


----------



## Chucknorman (15. Juni 2011)

Hey, kannst jede beliebige Rolle nehmen, musst halt nur die fürs Langloch passende Schraube nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (15. Juni 2011)

thx für die schnelle antwort... aber muss ja ne schaltbare sein und irgendwie find ich da gerade keine, oder ich suche falsch


----------



## Chucknorman (15. Juni 2011)

Schau mal bei CRC da gibts haufenweise Rollen in allen erdenklichen Farben und Materialien, such dir am besten eine aus Gummi, ist relativ leise.


----------



## pr0phet (15. Juni 2011)

hab ich grad schon geschaut... so eine klick müsste ja eigentlich passen oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juni 2011)

Es ist die MRP LRP. Nimm einfach die Rolle einer Blackspire Stinger und eine passende Schraube.

Edit: Jo, die.


----------



## pr0phet (15. Juni 2011)

alles klar, dann wird die gleich mal bestellt... thx


----------



## Chucknorman (15. Juni 2011)

Weiß denn jemand, ob überhaupt noch Hanzz´s in L hergestellt werden? In 3 Wochen sollen ja schon die Designs der 2012er Modelle bekannt sein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juni 2011)

Wie, was, wo? In drei Wochen schon? Das Jahr ging ja fix rum...

Frag doch einfach mal einen Cubehändler in deiner Nähe, der kann dir sicher mehr sagen als wir.


----------



## Chucknorman (15. Juni 2011)

Arbeite nebenher in einem Bikeshop, der auch Cube Bikes führt. Es gibt keine Auskünfte wann wieder Bikes hergestellt werden nur eine Warteliste. Ein Hanzz im M wäre da allerdings, brauche ich mit meinen 1,86m einen L Rahmen. 

Der Vertreter war schon da, hat allerdings nur die Massenbikes wie Acid, Aim , ... vorgestellt.


----------



## Flairco (16. Juni 2011)

meine nächste Investition wird ´s Downhillbike von Cube sein ^^


----------



## n1gg1e (16. Juni 2011)

Dann melde ich mich mal als glücklicher Hanzz pro Besitzer zu Wort. Ich habe mich damals nach langem hin und her für das Hanzz in M entschieden, bin auch 186cm groß, und bereue diese Entscheidung nicht. Fühlt sich einfach kompakter an und das L ist schon echt groß.

Ich bin von der Bergaufperformance echt begeistert, ich nenne noch ein AMS 100 Comp mein eigen und greife eigentlich momentan immer zum Hanzz, egal welches Streckenprofil. Natürlich bin ich damit nicht so schnell unterwegs, aber der Bergabspaß entschädigt für die eine oder andere Schweißperle mehr, die das Hanzz bergauf kostet.

Gibt es eigentlich schon Erfahrungen mit der Hammerschmidt am Hanzz?
Habt ihr euren Lenker gekürzt? Ich bin am Anfang 2x abgestiegen, weil ich mich zwischen zwei Bäumen verschätzt hatte.

Gruß n1gg1e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (16. Juni 2011)

Ich musste mit meinen 1,88 am M Rahmen die Sattelstütze über die Min Einsteckgrenze rausziehen, um eine passable Sitzposition zu erreichen.

Hammerschmidt am Hanzz ist kein Problem, einer von Cube hat die auch an seinem Hanzz verbaut. Ist sogar ein Bild in Facebook unterwegs.


----------



## paul9 (16. Juni 2011)

frage zum Cube Hanzz 
kann man ach eine Fox 40 FIT RC2 einbauen?
oder änder sich die Fahreigenschaft dann zu arg?
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung.
Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Juni 2011)

Können kann man viel, wenn man es denn kann. Dürfen weniger. Laut Cube ist das Hanzz nicht für eine Doppelbrückengabel freigegeben.


----------



## Flairco (16. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte diese Idee auch mal im Kopf. Habs mit einem ausn Shop besprochen und gleich wieder verworfen. Naja, Entscheidung hab ich nicht bereut. 

Ich schone das Bike schon lange nicht mehr und bin schon so einige Abfahrten und Höhenmeter gefahren. Genauso habe ich sehr viel Zeit im Dirtpark damit verbracht. Wir haben hier nen double der misst von Absprung zu Landung 6m. Diesen bin ich mal aus Versehen übersprungen und voll ins Flat, das Teil hats so locker weg genommen. Keine Ahnung ich würde sie lassen.

Naja muss ich aber dazu sagen, ich habe nicht sonderlich viel Erfahrung mit Doublecrown Gabeln. Naja, dem 180er Segment kann ich nur meinen Respekt Zollen, die Teile sind so nice zu fahren ^^


----------



## pr0phet (16. Juni 2011)

einbauen geht auf jedenfall, ich hab zumindest schon ein hanzz gesehn mit ner 40er fox... ob es zugelassen ist und was es bringt kann ich allerdings nicht sagen...


----------



## Taku (20. Juni 2011)

Hi!
Ich hab die Hammerschmidt seit April am Hanzz. Die Montage hat allerdings etwas gedauert!

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der HS. Das Schalten ist einfach nur genial. Das Surren im Overdrive ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Fällt aber nicht so ins Gewicht wenn man aufm Hometrail oder im Bikepark unterwegs ist. 





mFg
Taku


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Juni 2011)

und wieso ist dann immer noch dieser blaue Pot montiert


----------



## Taku (20. Juni 2011)

Weil die Schraube von dem Pot bis ins Innenlager geht. Und da ich keine andere Schraube hab und zu faul bin nach jeder Fahrt das Innenlager zu säubern .. lass ich es so wie es ist.


----------



## Flairco (20. Juni 2011)

Taku schrieb:


> Weil die Schraube von dem Pot bis ins Innenlager geht. Und da ich keine andere Schraube hab und zu faul bin nach jeder Fahrt das Innenlager zu säubern .. lass ich es so wie es ist.



Ach, da ist so ne Plastikabdeckung (zylinderförmig) die schützt das alles da unten. Es sammelt sich zwar was an, jedoch geht davon keine Gefahr aus 

grüße (ich finde es sieht ohne besser aus... doch ich weiss: Styles follows function)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man einen Lenkerstopfen benutzen kann, um das Loch zu schließen. Kann jemand das bestätigen?


----------



## sepalot (20. Juni 2011)

glaub nicht, da das Gewinde ein M10 Feingewinde ist und ein Lenkerstopfen ist denk ich schon größer im Durchmesser. Sicher "... mit einem guten Hammer geht alles ..." sagt man .

Würd bei einem Maschinenbau/ Werkzeugbau Betrieb nachfragen und eine "vernüftige" Lösung nehmen.


----------



## cubxx (26. Juni 2011)

Verkaufe das Cube Hanzz Pro in Größe M -siehe Bikemarkt.
Falls es jemand kaufen möchte...


----------



## CPU (26. Juni 2011)

Ich hab die 55 Seiten zwar schon 1-2x durch, aber jetzt wo ich n Hanzz selber hab, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich die Gabel ein besseres ansprechen entlocken kann? :-/


----------



## Motz82 (26. Juni 2011)

Fahr die Gabel, die brauch einige Stunden Einsatz, dann wird sie deutlich sensibler und stell das Fahrrad vor der Tour für ein paar Stunden auf den Kopf damit sich die Dichtungen mit Öl vollsaugen. Ein wenig Motoröl auf die Tauchrohre hilft auch!!! Natürlich muss die Feder oder der Luftdruck zu deinem Gewicht passen und die Druckstufen ein wenig niedriger einstellen...


----------



## CPU (26. Juni 2011)

nanü...ich hat doch scho geschrieben?!

Luftdruck gibts bei der Gabel ja net und die Feder sollte passen.(Serie)
Und wenn ich ne Druckstufe hätte würd ich hier net posten müssen ;-/

Ich werds mal aufn kopp stellen und bischn einglibschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubewurst (27. Juni 2011)

Hey - also hatte mein Hanzz Pro beim Händer- konnte keine Ursache für das Knacken finden-Lager, Tretlager und alles ausgebaut-aber nix zu finden. Knacken ist jetzt auch erst ma wieder weg-werde es ma weiter beobachten

@cubxx - warum verkaufst den dein hanzz???


----------



## cubxx (29. Juni 2011)

Falls noch eine Hanzz-Besitzer das Schaltauge / (Rahmenenden rechts und links ) benötigt...ich verkaufe diese im Bikemarkt...Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2011)

Du bist ja lustig. "Sehr selten" und dann noch 39â¬ plus 7â¬ Versand fragen?

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000677&lang=DEU&product=A006813

15â¬ pro StÃ¼ck...


----------



## cubxx (29. Juni 2011)

Also wenn hier einer lustig ist bist du es...die Teile von Fun-Corner sind goldene Aftermarket-Parts und keine BLAUEN original Cube-Teile.
Besser mal ruhig sein !!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2011)

Die blauen kann man offensichtlich auch über den Händler bestellen. Wo hast du deine denn her?


----------



## cubxx (29. Juni 2011)

Du hast keinen Plan oder ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2011)

Nee, du. Klär mich auf...


----------



## cubxx (29. Juni 2011)

Natürlich sind original Cube-Teile von Cube bzw. von einem Cube-Händler.
Aber leider haben die Cube-Teile einen anderen Preis wie die billig Teile die du als Link hier einsetzt.
Kannst dir aber gerne ein goldenes Schaltauge montieren falls deins mal defekt ist. Klar soweit ???


----------



## cubxx (29. Juni 2011)

Ach und die Billig-Teile kosten da auch schon 30.-Euro (Rechts und links) plus Versandkosten...nur mal so bemerkt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2011)

Klar soweit. Allerdings lÃ¶hne ich lieber 15â¬ und fÃ¤rbe beide Teile janz billitsch mit der SprÃ¼hdose schwarz anstatt noch mal 49â¬ fÃ¼r das Originalteil zu blechen, bzw. 39â¬ fÃ¼r beide Teile, obwohl ich fÃ¼r eines davon keine Verwendung habe. Nix fÃ¼r Ungut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubxx (29. Juni 2011)

Das ist deine Sache aber evtl. möchte hier jemand beide Teil und will nicht mit der Sprühdose lackieren und hat lieber die original Teile dran.
Den Preis finde ich O.K. -Richtig normal kosten beide Teile 98.-Euro plus Versand.
(Sind momentan aber fast nicht zu bekommen)


----------



## TiiM (4. Juli 2011)

hallo,
weiß jemand welche RAL das blau am cube hat, oder welcher RAL-Farbe es am nächsten kommt.?


----------



## cytrax (6. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## mountainTobi (13. Juli 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14835

Falls es jemanden interessiert, hier mal (unter anderem) das Hanzz in Action.
Macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juli 2011)




----------



## cytrax (20. Juli 2011)

SAU GEIL MAN


----------



## derAndre (20. Juli 2011)

Hattest Du beide Bikes dabei? Zwischendurch sitzt du auf dem Rose oder ist das en Kumpel mit dem gleichen Trickot?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich habe nur noch meine Stadtschlampe und das Hanzz, auf welchem ich im ganzen Video sitze .


----------



## icube (23. Juli 2011)

hat eig schon einer probiert das Hanzz auf diät zu setzen mit zb vivid air und lyrik + anderen LRS ?

edit: frage hat sich erledigt 

Gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twostar (23. Juli 2011)

Hat einer von euch auch das gefühl das die Reifen einfach zu wenig grip haben? Und kann man bei dem Hanzz das gewicht sinnvoll verringern`?


----------



## CPU (23. Juli 2011)

2kg abspecken is günstiger und auf unserm hobby level mit sicherheit sinnvoller.Wenn die Reifen zuwenig Grip haben spiel mit dem Luftdruck. (nach unten)


----------



## twostar (23. Juli 2011)

Hm okay, hatte überlegt ne andere Kurbel und Bremsen, was sagst du dazu @CPU? Und zu den Reifen, wollte mal die RubberQueen von Continental ausprobieren. Habe auf dem Hinterrad ja kaum halt bei feutem untergrund.


----------



## CPU (23. Juli 2011)

Was stört dich an der Kurbel und hast du nicht The One Bremsen dran?
Ich sehe da kein bedarf zu investiern. Reifentechnisch wirst du 10 leute fragen und 11 Meinungen bekommen. Der Luftdruck, Fahrwerk und Gewichtsverlagerung spielen meiner Meinung nach mehr eine Rolle. Aber ich komme auch nicht aus der Bike-Ecke. Ich war im Motocross recht gut unterwegs. Deshalb fragst du Gewichts-abspeck-technisch den falschen. Ob mein Bike nun 15 oder 18kg wiegt spielt für mich überhaupt keine Rolle. Ich stimme zu das es bei 3Kg unterschied "möglicherweise" in bestimmten Situationen spürbar ist. Aber ein etwas trägeres Handling macht mich nicht langsamer. Es ist halt immer in den Köpfen drin das leichter auch automatisch besser sei. (zb die Diskussion zwischen 26 oder 29" Räder ist da ein paradebeispiel)

Ich bin kein Profi und werd es auch nie sein. Setzt einen "Profi" auf dein Bike. Gib ihm ein paar turns eingewöhnung und er fährt den "selbsternannten Profis mit dickem Geldbeutel) um die Ohren....

auch mit Original Bremsen, Kurbel, Laufräder und Reifen 

Lass dich von mir aber nicht belehren. Ich bin halt fortgeschrittenen Alters und habe meine Lektion gelernt das auf Hobby/Amateurlevel in den seltensten Fällen das Material dran "schuld" ist.
(Bitte keine Baumarkt Mountainbike vergleiche nun)

Ich kenn Dich (twostar) nicht persönlich und ich werd mich hüten dein Skill zu bewerten. Aber öfters Trainieren ist durch kein noch so tolles Bauteil zu ersetzen.

zurück zum Thema:
Wenig Grip auf der Hinterhand bei Nässe....im Matsch kommt man um einen Matschreifen nicht drum rum. Ist es nasser weicher Waldboden und hinten fehlt Grip, würde ICH mit dem Hanzz auf ca 1bar rollern. Wenn dir der Grip vorne zusagt, lass ihn wie er ist. Wenn es nicht besser ist musst du wohl was an deiner Fahrweise schrauben 
Schwerpunkt etwas weiter hinten testen....
(Wo wir wieder bei dem Thema Gewicht eines Fahrrads sind...bei einem 110Kg Crosser fällt Körperhaltung schon spürbar ins Gewicht und entscheidet über drift oder wegrutschen vom Vorderrad...ich mag gar nicht theorisieren wie arg bei einem 17Kg Bike die Körperhaltung ins Gewicht fällt. Es ist ja nunmal so das pauschal der Fahrer 4x (!!!) schwerer als das Bike ist. ein Bikepark besuch auf jeweils gleicher Strecke hat mir sehr geholfen die Haftungsgrenzen zu erfühlen. Anfangs ist mir in Bad Wildbad (auf der "Rollsplit-Strecke") immer das Vorderrad weg. Nach etwas weniger Luft in den Reifen und Gewichtsverlagerung konnte ich ohne Bremsen (für meine verhältnisse) die Kurven durchballern.

Vielleicht meldet sich aber noch ein Reifen-Profi mit mehr Erfahrung. Ich habe nur "Allgemein"wissen" und kenne kaum andere Reifen.


----------



## Mircwidu (25. Juli 2011)

Reifen ist sehr speziell und da spielen auch vorlieben rein. Ich habe meine Rubber Queen geliebt. Ein Kumpel findet sie sch***
Da hilft nichts anderes wie Testen. Einfach mal nen Satz hier im IBC schießen und probieren.

Bzgl. Abspecken schaut mal ein paar seiten weiter vorn. Marcel hat sein Hanzz etwas gewichtstechnisch bearbeitet.


----------



## giosala1 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mein Hanzz komplett umgebaut,

also
Fox Talas 180 vorne
Fox DHX Air 5 hinten
Shimano XT Schalter und Schaltwerk Kurz
SLX 2 fach Kurbel 22-36
Mavic Crossmax SX 2010 Laufräder 
NC 17 Pedale Stupin
Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze
Big Betty Hinten und vorne - haben genug Grip am Geiskopf für Freeride ,
Renthal Duo Vorbau und Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker 
Syntace Griffe
 Und diverse Titanschrauben aus alten Beständen...

Habe mein Bike beim Händler gewogen 16,0 KG mit Pedale 
Zum Vergleich ein neues Hanzz ohne Pedale hatte genau 17,0 in Größe M
Also ich habe ca - wenn man die 390gr von den Pedalen dazu nimmt
ca. 1,3 - 1,4 Kg runterbekommen.

Im Bikepark läuft der Hobel noch genau so gut runter - bin ja nur Hobbyfahrer -und zum rumkurven auf den Trails im Bayerischen Wald kan man den Hobel auch noch brauchen .
Hat zwar ne Menge Geld gekostet - aber was solls finde  das Bike einfach Geil

Die Sattelstütze mach man meisten Sinn , und die Absenkung der Gabel brint auch was .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Hanzz Treiber - ich möcht ne andere leichtere Kettenführung ranschrauben - was brauch i da für ne Aufnahme am Rahmen - ??
Und was für ein Teil ist gut nicht nicht zu extrem teuer und schaut gut aus


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Juli 2011)

Zeig mal Bilder . Hast du das Rahmenkit gekauft oder ein Komplettrad und dann umgebaut?

Die Kettenführung benötigt eine ISCG05-Aufnahme. Solls einfach oder zweifach sein?


----------



## giosala1 (26. Juli 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Zeig mal Bilder . Hast du das Rahmenkit gekauft oder ein Komplettrad und dann umgebaut?
> 
> Die Kettenführung benötigt eine ISCG05-Aufnahme. Solls einfach oder zweifach sein?



Hi 
ich hab ein komplettes umgebaut
Bilder kommen morgen rein - heute leider keine Zeit mehr
Kettenführung  bräucht i zweifach


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Juli 2011)

Viel leichter als die MRP geht kaum, da ist eh schon nix dran. Es sei denn, du nimmst etwas Geld in die Hand und besorgst dir eine Carbonkettenführung von Carbocage oder eine Customkefü von zB kuka.berlin (oder so ähnlich), L0cke oder Bommelmaster.

Gut und günstig.


----------



## Mircwidu (27. Juli 2011)

Oder die 77Desings Free Duo. Einfach mal bei den Jungs nach einer ISCG05 HAlterung anfrage. Fahre die am Fritzz und kann sie nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## icube (28. Juli 2011)

wo bleiben nun die bilder?


----------



## nullstein (28. Juli 2011)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mein Hanzz komplett umgebaut,
> 
> ...



16,0kg mit Luftfahrwerk und den Crossmax?  Is aber schon übel schwer! Kann ich kaum glauben. was wiegt denn der nackige Rahmen?


----------



## giosala1 (31. Juli 2011)

Der Hobbel hat komplett 16,0 KG so wie am Bild
laut der Waage von meinen Händler


----------



## giosala1 (31. Juli 2011)

Aber mein Stereo mit diversen Umbauten ALU hat auch 13,1kg - also geht doch noch - der Wert im Katakog stimmt doch sowieso nicht - das Hanzz bei meinen Händler hat ohe Pedale 17,0 und nicht so um die 16,5
ausser das Teil stimmt nicht ganz


----------



## mountainTobi (31. Juli 2011)

Ach, von 16 kg kann ich nur träumen...
Meins wiegt mit Reverb 17,9 kg in L 
Würde es auch gerne etwas abspecken aber ich weiß nicht was am effizientesten ist von Preis/Gewicht. Dachte da an neue Kurbel und Läufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Juli 2011)

Am ehesten Laufräder, dort spürt man es am meisten.

Mir ist es ziemlich egal, wie schwer mein Rad ist, solange es weniger als 20kg sind .


----------



## giosala1 (31. Juli 2011)

mountainTobi schrieb:


> Ach, von 16 kg kann ich nur träumen...
> Meins wiegt mit Reverb 17,9 kg in L
> Würde es auch gerne etwas abspecken aber ich weiß nicht was am effizientesten ist von Preis/Gewicht. Dachte da an neue Kurbel und Läufräder.



Vonre der Muddy Mary ist Blei Schwer - ich hab mit dem Big Betty Vonre schon gewicht eingespart, Laufräder und Kurbel bringt sicher schon was ,
Auch beiden Pedalen kann me Menge Ballast sparen, ohne ne Menge Geld hinzulegen, die SLX Kurbel hat mich gerade mal so um die 95,- gekostet - war halt ein Auslaufmodell - aber das is ja sowieso jedes Jahr ....
Der hintere Dämpfer bringt dir schon ein paar 100 Gramm - gibt es oft bei eBay
die Gabel war die größte Ausgabe die hat micht 967 Euros gekostet - die alte für überr 400 verkauft - a nicht so schlimm.

Also mit der Zeit kriegst das Übergewicht schon runter - ich hab mit auch eins nach dem andern Besorgt
Aber 15kg oder so sind fast nicht möglich....


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Juli 2011)

Kleiner Kommentar zu deinem Post:

MM = Lightversion eines Reifens. Kann weder grippen noch Durchschlagschutz. Die BB ist noch schlimmer -> Maxxis.

Pedale um 400g sind immer gut, fÃ¼r 300 muss man meistens ganz schÃ¶n was hinlegen -> rausgeschmissenes Geld.

LuftdÃ¤mpfer ja, aber bitte keinen DHX. Satz mit X, der taugt nix. Ergo: Vivid Air. WÃ¤re wohl auch gÃ¼nstiger gewesen

Es wÃ¤re billiger gewesen, wenn du dir eine einzelne Talaseinheit besorgt hÃ¤ttest. FÃ¼r runde 300â¬ ist man dabei. So hast du ganz schÃ¶n Verlust gemacht.

Ob man wirklich 500g Unterschied merkt? Im Portefeuille auf jeden Fall.


----------



## giosala1 (31. Juli 2011)

Also habe mit dem Reifen bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme gehabt,
den Dämpfer habe ich für schmales Geld vom Netz raus, die Laufräder haben mich auch nicht die Welt gekostet, nur die Gabel wär evtl biliger zu haben gewesen, aber was solls , jeder so wie er meint und will

Den Rock Shox Dämfer hab i mir auch schon abgeschaut - aber dann doch den Fox gebraucht gekauft - war halt auch ne Preissache, und er funktioniert einwandfrei-


----------



## mountainTobi (31. Juli 2011)

Also einen den Fox hätte ich mir nun auch nicht eingebaut.
Wenn die Schwalbereifen abgefahren sind kommen höchstwahrscheinlich Maxxis rauf.
Welche weiß ich noch nicht genau.
Was für ein Laufradsatz könntet ihr mir empfehlen um Gewicht (und Geld) zu sparen?
Vielleicht werde ich auf SLX odert Stylo umrüsten weil die Race Face einfach nur schwer ist.


----------



## nullstein (31. Juli 2011)

SLX und Stylo sind beides gute,leicht,steife und recht günstige Kurbeln.Die SLX wiegt 63g mehr als die neue FC M 980 (nur Kurbelarme inkl Achse). Das man das Hanzz nicht bzw kaum auf 15,xxkg bekommt,glaub ich nicht.Mein SX Trail mit Stahlfahrwerk wiegt 15,7kg (voll parktauglich). Und der SXT Rahmen wiegt deutlich mehr als der Hanzz.Bei den Laufrädern kann ich Supra D auf Hope Pro 2 mit Laser/Race Kombi empfehlen.Unter 2000g und gut für den Parkeinsatz.


----------



## Motz82 (31. Juli 2011)

Hab die Veltec V Two, kosten unter 300 Euro und wiegen knapp unter 2000 Gramm!!!! Sonst habe ich auch an der Gabel (RS Lyric Solo Air) und SLX Kurbel Gewicht gespart. Komm jetzt auf 16,2 kg!!!


----------



## morph027 (31. Juli 2011)

Lyrik im Hanzz? Nicht etwas unausgewogen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Juli 2011)

Mit 170er geht das schon, aber ich stelle es mir auch nicht optimal vor.

@ nullstein: Weißt du zufällig, wie viel der Hanzzrahmen wiegt?

Zu den Reifen: Je nach Untergrund Highroller (intermediate), Minion (trocken), Wetscream (schlammig). 2ply bitte, alles andere ist nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motz82 (31. Juli 2011)

Bis jetzt hab ich nichts negatives feststellen können. Nutze vorne und hinten ca. 90 Prozent vom Federweg. Leider konnte ich den Unterschied nicht testen da ich die Van neu verkauft hab.


----------



## morph027 (31. Juli 2011)

Solangs passt, klar. Sehr guter Reifen für vieles: 2.4er Ardent. Den hab ich auch in Single Ply noch nicht so richtig klein bekommen. Steckt viel ein, glänzt in allen Bereichen besser als manche Spezielreifen. Und mit ~800g auch ok. Für hinten auf jeden Fall. Vorne kann man dann ja immer noch die genannten anderen Pellen aufziehen.


----------



## nullstein (31. Juli 2011)

Hab leider keine Ahnung was der Hanzz-Rahmen wiegt.Was habt ihr gegen ne Lyrik im Hanzz?Die Gabel arbeitet sehr gut und steht der Van in nichts nach.


----------



## morph027 (31. Juli 2011)

Hab da nix gegen....liebe die Lyrik  170v gegen 190h stell ich mir nur unausgewogen vor. Bzw. bringt die Einbauhöhe einer 180er die Kiste schon auf einen angenehmeren Lenkwinkel.

Nichtsdestotrotz denke ich, dass der Rahmen auch damit passt


----------



## icube (31. Juli 2011)

von cube wurde letztes jahr ein hanzz mit 170er fahrwerk getestet aber dann wieder verworfen da es ja noch das fritzz gibt, aber mal schaun was so kommt. 

gruß icube


----------



## Flairco (11. August 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ganz salopp gefragt, was bringt euch denn dieses ewige Streben nach weniger Gewicht? Nehmt das auf keinen Fall persönlich, ich frage wirklich rein aus Interesse. Klar, ich bin kein Profi (weit davon weg) doch habe ich jetzt schon einige Kilometer runter und das hauptsächlich NUR in Parks, ich kann das Ding um die Kurven bewegen ohne das irgendwas fehlt. Ein Kumpel von mir hat ´n Bike das ist um ca. 600 - 700 Gr. leichter, doch der hat keine Chance! Manche kacken sich wegen diesem Gewichtsunterschied fast in die Hose. Ich lese ja immer noch sehr viel in Foren mit, da sind wirklich einige Unterwegs die sogar auf 100 Gr. schauen.

Wenn man am absoluten Limit seiner Kräfte ist, dann merkt man das bestimmt v. a. Bergauf (kann ich mir gut vorstellen). 

Bergauf verstehe ich es ja vollkommen, doch bergab. Fehlt euch die Agilität? Gleicht man das mit hartem Training nicht wieder aus? Der Körper pass sich doch an oder? Ist es irgendwo schwerer, dann bildet der Körper eben mehr Muskeln und schon ist es weg ^^ 

Das ist sooooo viel Geld was da so weg geht. Warum holt ihr euch kein anderes Bike das besser dafür geeignet ist? 

Grüße an euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motz82 (11. August 2011)

Es geht beim Gewichtstuning ja auch hauptsächlich um die Uphilltauglichkeit....


----------



## Flairco (11. August 2011)

Motz82 schrieb:


> Es geht beim Gewichtstuning ja auch hauptsächlich um die Uphilltauglichkeit....



Achso, da würde ich mir n Bike mit weniger Federweg holen. Oder am allerbesten, nen Lift 

Ne, Spaß bei Seite. Selbstverständlich jedem das seine, doch ich habe mal ein so verunstaltetes Hanzz gesehen. Die Gabel runtergetravelt bis zum geht nicht mehr. Ne 750er Feder... Uphilltauglichkeit meinte der Besitzer. Ich hätte kotzen können! Was er aus dem Bike gemacht hat, ich muss das Foto mal wieder finden, war irgendwo auf Facebook, bin ich aber nicht mehr. Ihr würdet euch kaputt lachen!! 

Grüße


----------



## icube (11. August 2011)

manche wollen eben das hanzz fahren aber nicht nur im park sondern eben auch bei endurotouren und da schaut man hald auf die uphilltauglichkeit und gewicht. 

gruß icube


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2011)

Für Endurotouren kauft man sich ein Enduro. Alles andere ist sinnlos.


----------



## Flairco (11. August 2011)

r





Müs Lee schrieb:


> Für Endurotouren kauft man sich ein Enduro. Alles andere ist sinnlos.



Hart gesagt, kann dir aber nur zustimmen =)
Wirklich, dass ist nur meine Meinung! Ich will niemanden zu nahe treten, doch wie kann man das dem Bike nur antun? Ne Seite vorher meinte einer er hätte ne XT dran. Meine Fahrtechnik ist wirklich nicht perfekt, doch sie wird immer besser und besser von Tag zu Tag den ich fahre (und ich fahre wirklich viel!) Das heisst, ich mache Fahrfehler die das Bike zum Teil ausbaden muss. Ich bin froh das ich solch solide Komponenten habe. Ich hatte vor ca. 4 Jahren so ein Klumpbike, da war auch (für Werbung denke ich) ne XT dran, nach ner Woche hing die in den Speichen. Naja war vor vier Jahren. Jetzt kann ich es nicht beurteilen. 

Das ist so viel Kohle die da flöten geht die man in Komponenten stecken könnte, die vielleicht ein wenig mehr wiegen dafür aber außergewöhnlich gut halten ^^ Wie ChrisKing z. B. ^^ 

Aber lustig wie die Meinungen auseinandergehen. Für die Zwecke gibts z. B. das Fritzz (Fritz?) wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 

An die Leichtgewichtler: Warum wolltet ihr denn unbedingt DEN Rahmen? Kann man den noch wirklich als Enduro nutzen, passt die Geo etc? Kenne mich nicht gut genug aus um das RICHTIG beurteilen zu können. 

Wenn ja, dann finde ich das schade, denn ich finde man sollte das Bike mehr in seiner Downhilltauglichkeit fördern 

Grüße


----------



## Motz82 (11. August 2011)

Soll ja nicht heißen dass das Rad nur fürs Uphill gefahren wird. Bei uns muss ich halt, um mit viel Spaß runter heizen zu können, erst selbst das Rad den Berg hochfahren und achte deswegen ein bisschen auf das Gewicht und die Geo.... Natürlich sollten die Anbauteile so gewählt werden, dass sie dem eigentlichen Einsatzgebiet des Hanzz standhalten!!!!


----------



## CPU (12. August 2011)

mit nem Hanzz kommt man "statistisch" schlechter den Berg rauf....
Na und? Fehlende Kondition mit dem Geldbeutel kaschiern?

solang hier niemand Berufsbiker ist, zählt für mich "Gewicht" nicht als Grund...

Für mich ist das sportlicher Ehrgeiz Bergauf immer 10% mehr als andere(Uphill bessere bikes) geben zu müssen...


----------



## xerto (12. August 2011)

jetzt wollte ich mich über downhill informieren nachdem ich mit meinem stereo im bikepark war.

und was lese ich "gewichtsoptimierung für den uphill"  sacht ma jungs "gehts noch"?

will jemand sein hanzz gegen mein stereo tauschen 13,8 kg toll uphill tauglich, dann ne pin.

ich fahre gerne mit dem lift aufn berg, auch mit dem stereo. wenn ich schnell hochwill nehme ich ein racebike. damit ist es aber runter mist..

einen tod muss mann sterben, oder


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. August 2011)

Recht haste.


----------



## icube (12. August 2011)

jedem das seine. das hanzz ist ein freeride bike das steht ja außer frage!
 die einen bauens leichter auf die andern setzen auf haltbare parts! 
die einen fahren mit nem allmountain in bikepark die andern fahrn mit nem 180mm endruo/freeridetouren. 
hauptsach spaß machen tuts 

aber das ne xt kurbel so schnell flöten geht will ich sehn! 

gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruch-Pilot (14. August 2011)

huhu
will mich nun auch mal mit einklinken 

kurze erklärung zu mir. ich hatte mein hanzz schon im oktober 2010 und zwar die "billig"-vatiante. hab bloß diesen sommer ne kind-shock stütze und nen bequemeren sattel zugekauft. das bike wiegt jetz iregndwas über 18kg. ich würde es so wie´s is als Enduro-Freerider bezeichen. ich bin bis jetzt jeden berg hoch gekommen außer die, die geometrie bedingt zu steil sind. anfangs am ende der Radelgruppe, mitlerweile vorn dran.

meine empfehlung für gewichts-reduzuierung: -> bauchumfang

wenn ihr oft genug diesen geilen bock die berge hoch scheucht und euch einfach mal bissl fi**t, wird sich euer körper schon dran gewöhnen. und das kostet garnix, außer ehrgeiz!

ansonsten überlegt eventuel ob ihr euch lieber ein leichtes Enduro holt und das Bike für den Park bloß ab und an ausleiht.
vielleicht füllt ihr den rahmen auch mit Helium -> bringt sicher auch paar gramm 

in diesem sinne: Ride On!


----------



## HairyGlory (17. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor, mir ein Hanzz zuzulegen. Nun habe ich per Mail ein Paar Händler angefragt bzgl. Preis und Lieferterin. Der erste antwortete mir bereits, dass das 2011er ausverkauft sei und das 2012er ab November zu haben sei. Weiss schon jemand etwas bzgl. der Änderungen an Parts in 2012?

Angeblich gibt es nun 3 Varianten? Mein Stand war noch der, dass es 2 Varianten gibt (2600 und 3600)...

Hier mal nen Auszug aus seiner Mail:

Hallo

Modelle Hanzz 2011 sind ausverkauft.
Modelljahr 2012 sollen ab November verfügbar sein
3 Modelle ab 1999.- bis 3799.-
Gerne mit oder ohne Zubehör zum Sonderpreis  am Besten bei uns im LadenJ

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## Capic Biker (17. August 2011)

Mich wÃ¼rde echt interessieren was am 1999â¬ dran ist ^^

Ich glaube ich hab auch schon Bilder gesehen vom 2012 da ist die Umlenkung vom Hinterbau nicht unten sondern oben am Sitzrohr angebracht, vielleicht finde ich die Bilder dann stell ich sie mal rein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2011)

Das war wahrscheinlich der Prototyp fürs 2010er Modelljahr. Davon gibts Bilder in diesem Thread.


----------



## HairyGlory (17. August 2011)

Aber 1999 kann doch nicht sein, oder?
Weiss jemand was genaueres?

Was habt ihr denn für eure Bikes gezahlt? Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn die, die noch eins rumstehen haben sich preislich keinen Meter bewegen wollen... Aber als Einkäufer ist es gegen meinen "Stolz" etwas zum vollen Preis zu kaufen, dass wer weiss wie lange schon rumstand und auf dem wer weiss wie viele schon rumgeritten sind...


----------



## Chucknorman (17. August 2011)

Nächstes Jahr wird's halt einfach ein Hanzz Modell geben, mit einer schlechteren Ausstattung für einen guenstigeren Preis. Das hat doch fast jede Marke um die Jugendlichen anzusprechen.


----------



## HairyGlory (17. August 2011)

Hat jemand von euch ne Hammerschmidt verbaut?


----------



## tobi-trial (18. August 2011)

glaubt ihr, dass das Design auch vom Hanzz neu entworfen wird?


----------



## HairyGlory (18. August 2011)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (18. August 2011)

Das Design wurde verÃ¤ndert ebenso wie die Preise. Das Hanzz SL ist um 100â¬ und das Hanzz Pro um 200â¬ gestiegen. Bei fast gleicher Ausstattung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. August 2011)

Jaja, die Wirtschaftskrise...


----------



## HairyGlory (18. August 2011)

Dann gibts eben nächste Woche ein Votec V.SX


----------



## Chucknorman (18. August 2011)

Die Fritzz Modelle hingegen sind günstiger geworden. Dann kanns wohl an der Wirtschaftskrise nicht liegen. Ich denke, Cube hat das Hanzz unterschätzt. Ist ja förmlich weggegangen wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## tobi-trial (19. August 2011)

Naja, bei meinem Händler steht immer noch eins, ohne Interessenten.


----------



## HairyGlory (19. August 2011)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> Naja, bei meinem Händler steht immer noch eins, ohne Interessenten.



Welcher ist das? Welches Modell? Welcher Rahmen? Brauche nen 18er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (19. August 2011)

Hanzz pro, aber leider in Rahmengröße L  Baujahr 2011..


----------



## Mircwidu (19. August 2011)

Ich glaube bei http://www.biker-boarder.de/ stehen auch noch welche im Shop.
Am besten mal anrufen und frage.

Gruß


----------



## Themeankitty (19. August 2011)

Radboutique Steger in Bruneck (Italien) hat auch eins im Schaufenster stehen Bj 2011,fall es jemanden interessiert!(Ich denke dass es 18" ist)


----------



## Bruch-Pilot (21. August 2011)

im Radspektrum in Riesa seht auch noch ein hanzz SL größe M 2011er model. als ich meins dort gekauft hab gabs bissl rabat.


----------



## tobi-trial (27. August 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/409549/cat/42


----------



## Flairco (29. August 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

hat jemand von euch ne 450er o. ne 500er (x 2,80) übrig? Hätte ne 550er anzubieten. Ansonsten zahle ich natürlich. 

Grüße


----------



## Flairco (30. August 2011)

Jo Leute!

hat jemand die aktuelle Ausgabe des MRM? Da ist das Hanzz im Test drin. 

Grüße


----------



## xerto (30. August 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> Jo Leute!
> 
> hat jemand die aktuelle Ausgabe des MRM? Da ist das Hanzz im Test drin.
> 
> Grüße



was ist MRM?


----------



## Flairco (30. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> was ist MRM?



Mountainbike Rider Magazin (oder so ähnlich)

Grüße


----------



## Flairco (31. August 2011)

Morgen

1: http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/hanzz-pro/ :kotz:

2: http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/hanzz-sl-race/ 

Bis auf die Felgen nichts großes. Sie haben genau das gemacht, was mir an dem Bike am wenigsten gefällt, mehr Blau! 

Naja, hoffentlich bekommen die Leute dieses Jahr ihr Bike schneller 

Grüße

(der schon seit geschlagenen drei Wochen auf EINE Schraube von Cube wartet!)

Nachtrag 2: Was´n das für eine Steckachse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (31. August 2011)

Ist doch die ganz normale Syntace Steckachse.

Das Hannz pro wird wohl das Einstiegsmodell für die Angesprochenen 2000. Nur irgendwie geht das Gelb gar nicht.
Man müsste es einmal Live sehen


----------



## sepalot (31. August 2011)

was beim PRO mal gar nicht geht ist ne RS DOMAIN


----------



## Mircwidu (31. August 2011)

Sep unterschätze die mal nicht.
Kenne ein Paar die sind mit dem Ding zufrieden.
Ist zwar Sackschwer soll aber ganz gut funktionieren, besonders nach dem Tausch der Kartusche.
Und zum Einstieg reicht es alle mal.
Ich denke man hat eher Probleme mit diesem Dämpfer.


----------



## CPU (31. August 2011)

Igitt  lol

die 2011er modelle müssten jetzt wieder im preis steigen 

brauch jemand eines? ;P


----------



## ChrisXross85 (31. August 2011)

CPU schrieb:


> Igitt  lol
> 
> die 2011er modelle müssten jetzt wieder im preis steigen
> 
> brauch jemand eines? ;P




Würde mein 2011er Hanzz in L verkaufen. 
Hat wer Interesse???


----------



## Capic Biker (31. August 2011)

Bei mir gehn die Links nicht.
Kann jemand den Inhalt vllt mal hier her Kopiern ?


----------



## CPU (31. August 2011)

überlastet..geht schon den ganzen tag so.


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. August 2011)

Naja, das Pro sieht ja mal ziemlich beschissen aus . Das 2011er Lineup sah ja insgesamt sehr gut aus, aber jetzt übertreibt man es ein bisschen mit den Farben.


----------



## Capic Biker (1. September 2011)

ok geht wieder
un das pro soll was kosten bitte ? xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisXross85 (3. September 2011)

Hat wer Interesse an einem gebrauchten 2011er Cube Hanzz in L?


----------



## mtblukas (3. September 2011)

ich


----------



## ChrisXross85 (4. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> ich



Noch Interesse an dem Cube Hanzz Pro in L??


----------



## mtblukas (4. September 2011)

Ich hab nur geschrieben dass ich eins nehmen würde weil ichs mag aber deswegen kauf ich mir keins  Also bitte bietet mir keins mehr an.


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. September 2011)

Dann schreib auch nicht, dass du Interesse hast . Gehtst du auch ins Restaurant, sagst du würdest gerne ein Steak haben und lässt es dann zurückgehen, nur weil es ein Wort geworderner Gedanke war?


----------



## ChrisXross85 (4. September 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dann schreib auch nicht, dass du Interesse hast . Gehtst du auch ins Restaurant, sagst du würdest gerne ein Steak haben und lässt es dann zurückgehen, nur weil es ein Wort geworderner Gedanke war?




Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CPU (5. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich hab nur geschrieben dass ich eins nehmen würde weil ichs mag aber deswegen kauf ich mir keins  Also bitte bietet mir keins mehr an.



eigentlich schade...ich wollts dir für 500 euro verkaufen.


----------



## mtblukas (5. September 2011)

Tja ich geb gern viel aus deswegen sry


----------



## Flairco (5. September 2011)

CPU schrieb:


> eigentlich schade...ich wollts dir für 500 euro verkaufen.



Sag mal, für wie viel würdest du denn für dein Bike verlangen? (ernsthaft)

Grüße


----------



## CPU (6. September 2011)

...mehr als 500 

VB 2100 ...


----------



## ChrisXross85 (6. September 2011)

CPU schrieb:


> ...mehr als 500
> 
> VB 2100 ...




Ich würde meins, für 2000 VB anbieten .
Möchte mir ein anderes Bike aufbauen, von daher würde ich es sofort verkaufen


----------



## CPU (6. September 2011)

lol jetzt wird hier schon gehandelt xD

meins ist 15km gelaufen


----------



## ChrisXross85 (6. September 2011)

Meins schon ein bißchen mehr , aber trotzdem möchte ich es verkaufen


----------



## giosala1 (6. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen
hat zufällig einer von euch ein Schaltauge fürs Hanzz abzugeben - bräuchte dringend eins, oderwo komm ich schnell an eins ran ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. September 2011)

www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG0...006813&sidDEMOSHOP=7mbuv9stt82eenratbv35l8p56


----------



## giosala1 (7. September 2011)

Danke für die Antwort - hab ich schon gesehen - sind die schon Blau - auf dem Foto sehen die so grau aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (7. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber wenn es wirklich dringend ist...


----------



## tobi-trial (9. September 2011)

also ich hätte dein Hanzz genommen, aber L ist mir zu groß. Ich bräuchte dann wenn schon ein M.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. September 2011)

Wieso hast du deins überhaupt verkauft? Wenn du jetzt schon wieder nach einem suchst .


----------



## tobi-trial (9. September 2011)




----------



## tobi-trial (9. September 2011)

weil das eine nummer zu groß war. Es war ein L und kein M ...


----------



## ChrisXross85 (9. September 2011)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> also ich hätte dein Hanzz genommen, aber L ist mir zu groß. Ich bräuchte dann wenn schon ein M.




Das ist schlecht, kann dir leider nur eins in L anbieten


----------



## CPU (9. September 2011)

meins ist ein "M" *lol


----------



## mountainTobi (28. September 2011)

Hey Jungs 
Ich habe bei einem ziemlich blöden Sturz meinen bremshebel übel verbogen sodass ich nicht mehr bremsen konnte. Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach nem neuen aber weiß unter den tausend Aspekten welchen ich kaufen soll.....Und kann ich so ein Bremshebel überhaupt selber einbauen?
Passt der?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29608_Bremshebel-
Kit-R1-2009-2010---The-One-Modell-2010-.html 

I don't know???


----------



## Flairco (28. September 2011)

mountainTobi schrieb:


> Hey Jungs
> Ich habe bei einem ziemlich blöden Sturz meinen bremshebel übel verbogen sodass ich nicht mehr bremsen konnte. Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach nem neuen aber weiß unter den tausend Aspekten welchen ich kaufen soll.....Und kann ich so ein Bremshebel überhaupt selber einbauen?
> Passt der?
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29608_Bremshebel-
> ...



Den hat es mir auch so etwas von verbogen, doch der Mechaniker hat es perfekt wieder hinbekommen! Kann man da nichts machen? Seit dem schraube ich (bzw. seit dem ist mein Griff so verschraubt) meine Bremsgriffe grad noch mit dem nötigsten an, damit sie nicht mehr verbiegen, sondern einfach nachgeben (der ganze Griff)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2011)

Nur zur Info: Kaltverbiegung kann man bei Aluminium vergessen. Es wird sehr spröde und bricht dann beim nächsten Impakt sofort, meistens schon beim Biegevorgang selbst. Wenn man den Griff allerdings erwärmen kann, könnte man es einigermaßen richten.

@ Tobi: Das Kit dürfte das Richtige sein. Falls nicht, kannst du es ja einfach wieder einschicken. Den Hebel zu wechseln ist nicht schwer, dazu musst du nur den Haltebolzen und eine weitere Schraube lösen. Such mal nach der Explosionszeichung der Hebeleinheit, die dürfte selbsterklärend sein.


----------



## Flairco (28. September 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Kaltverbiegung kann man bei Aluminium vergessen. Es wird sehr spröde und bricht dann beim nächsten Impakt sofort, meistens schon beim Biegevorgang selbst. Wenn man den Griff allerdings erwärmen kann, könnte man es einigermaßen richten.
> 
> @ Tobi: Das Kit dürfte das Richtige sein. Falls nicht, kannst du es ja einfach wieder einschicken. Den Hebel zu wechseln ist nicht schwer, dazu musst du nur den Haltebolzen und eine weitere Schraube lösen. Such mal nach der Explosionszeichung der Hebeleinheit, die dürfte selbsterklärend sein.



Hey Servus Lee! 

Es war kein Händler aus meiner Nähe, das bedeutet, er war kein schlauschmatzer, sondern er fuhr bzw. fährt Downhill. Er hat mich ausdrücklich davor gewarnt, doch er war guter Dinge dass das Ding hält  Das Ding hält bis heute noch (Gott sei Dank hats mich auch nicht mehr so hingelassen wie seit damals! *dreimalklopf*) An der Stelle wo es sich einmal senkrecht gebogen hatte (der Hebel schaute 90 Grad nach oben^^) ist es jetzt weiß, naja sagen wir silber  Ein klares Anzeichen dafür, dass sich da ziemich was bewegt hat, aaaaaber es hält!  Oder ist das eher ein Glücksfall? Wenn du ihn biegen kannst, dann kann ich aus MEINER Erfahrung aus sagen, das hält ^^ 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2011)

Dann scheint er das ja nicht zum ersten Mal gemacht zu haben . Es ist kein Glücksfall, aber das Material ist jetzt um ein Vielfaches schwächer als vorher. Der Hebel hält sicher noch ein Weilchen, aber beim nächsten Crash könnte es um ihn geschehen sein.


----------



## mountainTobi (28. September 2011)

Am Anfang war er nur sehr verbogen...bei einem Geburtstag hat mein Cousin gemeint ''ach, das biegste vorest mal wieder so gut es geht hin'' und dann hat er es versucht und das Teil ist abgebrochen, also Theorie von Lee bestätigt.

Megadanke  für die faste Antwort ich werde den Hebel nun bestellen.


----------



## mountainTobi (2. Oktober 2011)

Yihaa, nur noch 26 Tage plus Einbau warten und schon kann ich wieder fahren 
Entschuldigt aber was soll ich so lange machen??


----------



## schnolles (3. Oktober 2011)

was kostet es wenn man ne hammerschmidt ans hanzz machen lässt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (3. Oktober 2011)

Den Preis einer Hammerschmidt + ein Bierchen abends im Werkstattkeller


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2011)

Naja, wenn man das Tretlagergehäuse planfräsen muss, schon etwas mehr. Das selbst und sauber zu machen dürfte schwieriger sein, wenn man das Werkzeug nicht hat.


----------



## littledevil (3. Oktober 2011)

mountainTobi schrieb:


> Yihaa, nur noch 26 Tage plus Einbau warten und schon kann ich wieder fahren
> Entschuldigt aber was soll ich so lange machen??



Ist da nicht eine One FR verbaut? Dann müsste doch der RX Hebel passen, nicht der R1/One Hebel..
One FR und RX haben ja den selben Geber!


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2011)

Schau dir mal die 10/11er The One an (nicht-FR). Wenn es um die Modelljahre 08-09 ginge, hättest du Recht.


----------



## littledevil (3. Oktober 2011)

Auch 2011 hab ich recht 
Es ist ja eine One FR verbaut (außer er hat eine Sonderausstattung oder es wurde was falsch verbaut), und die hat den gleichen Master Cylinder wie die RX.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2011)

Die 2010er und 2011er The One hat doch den gleichen Hebel wie die One FR. Lediglich das Einstellrädchen hat das FR-Modell weniger, dazu noch ein bisschen mehr Gewicht, oder irre ich vollkommen?


----------



## littledevil (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja, du irrst! 
http://www.formula-brake.it/en/bikes/the-one-fr-my10

One hat R1 Geber, One FR hat RX Geber!

Nicht dass er jetzt 4 Wochen wartet und dann passt der Hebel nicht..


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ok, wieder was gelernt .


----------



## cris__ (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob ihr zu frieden mit euren hanzz seid?
Spiele mit dem gedanken das hanzz race 2012 zu bestellen.
Da wäre dann nur noch welche größe brauche ich(l oder xl) bin 1,91 mit einer bein länge von 92 cm.

würde mich über eine antwort freuen


----------



## mountainTobi (5. Oktober 2011)

Höö?? Hab ich jetzt etwa den falschen Hebel bestellt??
Wäre übersch...lecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiM (5. Oktober 2011)

@cris_

also ich find das hanzz mega gut, 2012 ist die ausstattung nat. bissl anders, aber ich denke, das es sich immernoch genauso geil fahren lässt.

einen passensden rahmen zu finden dürfte allerdings schwierig werden, wenn deine beine nichtmal einen centimeter lang sind


----------



## cris__ (5. Oktober 2011)

Upss dahab ich geträumt sind natürlich 92cm   habe jetzt erst mal xl bestellt hoffe es passt wenn ich im Dezember das bike geliefert bekomm


----------



## nathan_se (6. Oktober 2011)

cris__ schrieb:


> Hallo wollte mal fragen ob ihr zu frieden mit euren hanzz seid?
> Spiele mit dem gedanken das hanzz race 2012 zu bestellen.
> Da wäre dann nur noch welche größe brauche ich(l oder xl) bin 1,91 mit einer bein länge von 92 cm.
> 
> würde mich über eine antwort freuen



Hey,

das Hanzz ist ein wirklich gutes Bike, mit ein paar (kleineren) Schwachpunkten. 

Ich brauchte z.B. auch schon ein neues Schaltauge, ohne das ich da einen Sturz o.ä. gehabt hätte. Die Auflagefläche des Schaltwerks am Schaltauge ist einfach zu klein, diese kleine Nase nutzt sich sehr schnell ab. Da das Schaltauge nicht grade günstig ist und das auch nicht auf Garantie geht, muss man halt selbst blechen. Ist auch grundsätzlich leider kein Einzelfall. Auch bekomme ich jetzt noch das Hauptschwingenlager neu (knackt beim Treten), das geht allerdings auf Garantie. 

Vom Fahren her ist es super, sieht geil aus und ist (noch) relativ selten, was ich persönlich sehr angenehm finde! 

Die Bremsen find ich nicht so den Brüller. Ich hab das 2011er Pro, somit die Formula The One FR. Das Teil ist mir persönlich einfach nicht bissig genug, auch stört mich das Fading bei längeren Abfahrten. Ich lasse die jetzt - wenn das HS-Lager gewechselt wird - nochmal entlüften, ggf. probiere ich auch nochmal andere Beläge oder so. Letztlich ist das aber auch Geschmacksache. Mir können Bremsen eigentlich fast nicht bissig genug sein. 

Aber voraussichtlich werde ich nächste Saison auf eine andere Bremse  wie z.B. Shimano Saint umrüsten. Dann ist das eigentlich ein perfekter Freerider. Gut, ne Hammerschmidt wär noch schön...  )

Bei 1,91m würd ich schon fast zu XL tendieren. Ich bin 1,86m und habs in L. Find ich gut so, aber nennenswert kleiner wollte ich es jetzt nicht mehr haben... Falls möglich: ausprobieren!

*Edit sagt: Du hast ja eh schon XL bestellt. Man sollte auch mal alles lesen! ;-)

Ciao,
Jens


----------



## TiiM (6. Oktober 2011)

also das mit dem schaltwerk ging bei mir auf garantie..hab ein neues schaltuge inkl. saint schaltwerk bekommen 
geil, ne.?

knacken tuts bei mir beim treten auch..dachte allerdings, dass es das tretlager is.


----------



## nathan_se (6. Oktober 2011)

Cool, Glück gehabt! 

Wegen Knacken hätte ich auch aufs Tretlager getippt, aber Händler hats halt geprüft und Hauptschwingenlager diagnostiziert. Werd's Bike voraussichtlich morgen hinbringen, in kürze werde ich dann wissen ob es das wirklich war...  

Insgesamt aber ein geiles Bike!


----------



## Flairco (8. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute, 

verkaufe meine FOX 36 180mm FLOAT. Das untere Gewinde am PM ist durch und da wo man den Hebel zum Spannen umlegt. Am linken Rohr. Mit zwei Helis sollte das kein Problem sein =) Kann die für 200 - 100 Euro weg geben. 

Grüße


----------



## Tesafilm (9. Oktober 2011)

Heyho,
suche einen Hanzz 2012 Sl Rahmen. Falls einer einen abzugeben hat> PM an mich!


----------



## mtbgue (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte einen Laufradsatz ( Nagelneu) aus Cube Hanzz Pro) abzugeben!

Gruß


----------



## Flairco (12. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute, 

eine Frage. Ich hab die Gabel noch für nen guten Preis wegbekommen. Deutlich mehr wie gedacht, muss dafür aber die Helis selber reinmachen (-lassen). 

Ich habe alles durchsucht, habe jedoch nirgends eine Seite gefunden wo man sich die Gewindelänge usw. raussuchen kann. Vielleicht weiss ja einer von euch welche Art von Heli ich brauche. Doch vielleicht kann mich auch einer sagen, wie ich das herausfinde.

Einmal an der PM Aufnahme unten und wenn man die Gabel von vorne anschaut, dann am linken Holm da unten dieser Spanner. Die Schraube die den festhält. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Oktober 2011)

Gleich beide? Da hast du ja echt reingehauen . Beide Gewinde sind M6, die Tiefe kannst du mit einem Messschieber und dessen Tiefenmesser ermitteln.

btw: Hier ein Gewicht von meinem Hanzz ohne KS und mit Swampthings, ergo noch mal gute 300g draufschlagen:


----------



## Flairco (12. Oktober 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Gleich beide? Da hast du ja echt reingehauen . Beide Gewinde sind M6, die Tiefe kannst du mit einem Messschieber und dessen Tiefenmesser ermitteln.



Dankeschön, werds mal nachmessen. 

Grüße


----------



## TiiM (23. Oktober 2011)

So, mein Rahmen ist nach 4 Monaten hartem Einsatz fertig.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1001624

Ende November sollte mein neuer, grauer, 2012er Hanzz Rahmen beim Händler sein..Cube hat sich auch hier sehr kulant gezeigt..
Freu mich schon auf den neuen Rahmen..werde bei der gelegenheit auch gleich noch ne KeFü einbauen lassen, da ich dann einfach fahre vorn.

btw: Weiß einer ne e-mail adresse, mit der man kontakt mit cube aufnehmen kann.?
ich möchte denen mal ne inspriation für´n rahmendesign schicken (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/976302)..damit sie den nicht wieder so verkacken wie beim 2012er pro


----------



## Deleted 196807 (13. November 2011)

Hallo!

Bei mir hat sich gestern auch die Nase vom Schaltauge verabschiedet.  Gibt es wirklich keine andere MÃ¶glichkeit als fÃ¼r knapp 50â¬ ein neues  Schaltauge zu bestellen?
KÃ¶nnte man auch ohne die Nase weiterfahren, oder ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich das Schaltwerk bewegt zu groÃ?

Und gibt es das Problem eigentlich nur bei XT-Schaltwerken? 
Dieser verdacht wurde hier schon mal irgendwo geÃ¤uÃert ... hat sich das irgendwie bestÃ¤tigt? 
WÃ¤re ja mal interessant zu wissen, ob Leute mit Saint Schaltwerken nicht aller 3 Monate ein neues Schaltauge brauchen. 

GruÃ,
Marcel


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. November 2011)

Also, mein X9 hat noch kein Schaltauge gefressen...


----------



## mountainTobi (13. November 2011)

Nach 6 Wochen(!!!) Bikeentzug kam die Nachricht von bike-components dass sie den Bremshebel nicht geliefert bekommen.
Ich verzweifle und versinke im Selbstmitleid...nur wegen einem doofem Magnesiumteil.....
Hat jemand zufällig eine Ahnung woher ich einen bekommen könnte?? Für die The One.
Wäre sautoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. November 2011)

Kauf dir ne Saint .


----------



## Deleted 196807 (13. November 2011)

Meinst du mich? Ich überlegs mir ;-). Danke für die Antwort ... Ich denke das Problem ist die Kombination des Cube-Bauteils mit dem XT Schaltwerk.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. November 2011)

Eigentlich meinte ich Tobi, aber bei deinem Problem hauts auch hin.


----------



## Flairco (18. November 2011)

Hey Leute, 

da mir mein Hanzz vor ner Woche gestohlen worden ist, kommt jetzt das Two 15. Was ich aber habe sind meine Laufräder. Ich habe mir mal die Bilder vom 15 genau angesehen, die haben ja Saint Naben da sieht das Centerlock irgendwie anders aus. Normalerweise wird das ja mit 6 Schrauben fest gemacht, ist das bei den Saint Naben genauso?

Dir Formula Oval werd ich gleich mal rauswerfen und mir ne Saint holen, habe bisher fast nur schlechtes über Formula gelesen. Kann mir nicht denken, dass die jetzt auf einmal eine Eingebung hatten und ein spitzen Produkt auf den Markt werfen. 

Der neue LRS hat Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben von daher ist es uninteressant, ich frage nur aus Neugierde.

Ansonsten wenn jemand irgendwo ein Angebot Richtung Hanzz sieht wäre es super mal kurz ne PM durchzugeben, vielleicht ist es ja meins. 

Grüße


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. November 2011)

Hallo Hanzz Fahrer, wie seit Ihr eigentlich mit den Fahreigenschaften des Bikes abseits des Bergrunterfahren zufrieden? Kann man das Rad auch gelegentlich für die gemütliche 20-30 km Feierabendtour zweckentfremden, wenn sich das alles im leichten Mittelgebirge abspielt?


----------



## derAndre (19. November 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> .. Was ich aber habe sind meine Laufräder. Ich habe mir mal die Bilder vom 15 genau angesehen, die haben ja Saint Naben da sieht das Centerlock irgendwie anders aus. Normalerweise wird das ja mit 6 Schrauben fest gemacht, ist das bei den Saint Naben genauso? ...



Entweder Centerlock oder Sechsloch. Centerlock mit sechsloch wäre irgendwie doppelt gemoppelt.


----------



## Flairco (19. November 2011)

Servus,

o.k habs kapiert. Doch du kannst in dieses Centerlocksystem jede Scheibe reinschrauben oder? 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. November 2011)

Mit dem entsprechenden Adapter, ja.


----------



## HANZZ08 (20. November 2011)

hi,
Ich hol heute mein Hanzz sl mit Umbau in Airgabel und -Dämpfer. Bekomm des ziemlich billig, weil des ja noch des vom Vorjahr ist. Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Fox DHX Air 5.0?? Is der besser als der Marzocchi Rocco Air??

Gruß aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## Flairco (20. November 2011)

Alles klar, Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (20. November 2011)

Hi,
ist es bei eueren HANZZen genauso, dass die Kette beim kleinen Kettenblatt immer unten am Umwerfer schleift???


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. November 2011)

Nein. Auf welchem Ritzel fährst du hinten, wenn das passiert?

btw: Ich würde den Vivid Air mit Tune C nehmen. Der DHX taugt nur in sehr wenigen Rahmen wirklich was.


----------



## HANZZ08 (20. November 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nein. Auf welchem Ritzel fährst du hinten, wenn das passiert?
> 
> btw: Ich würde den Vivid Air mit Tune C nehmen. Der DHX taugt nur in sehr wenigen Rahmen wirklich was.



Guten Abend Müs Lee,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Schleift nur am größten Ritzel hinten nicht, sonst immer. Tiefer stellen kann ich den vorderen Umwerfer nicht, da er sonst - wenn vorn großes Kettenblatt - am Bashguard angehen würde, hatt dann eh nur ca. 1 mm Luft. Mist, oder ???


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. November 2011)

Schleift es wirklich unten oder seitlich? Hast du den originalen Bash drauf oder einen größeren?


----------



## HANZZ08 (20. November 2011)

Schleift unten. Bash von Shimano. Ob Original, oder evtl. Austausch gegen irgendeinen anderen Shimano kann ich nicht sagen, hab das Bike erst heute abgeholt, und hab auf die schnelle noch nichts gefunden, wie die Bash´s Modell 2011 ausgesehen haben. Die 2012er haben laut Cube-HP einen leicht anderen Look.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. November 2011)

Das würde mich sehr wundern, die Saintgruppe sieht schon seit 2008 gleich aus. Eine überarbeitete Version kommt erst nächstes Jahr.

Ist es ein gebrauchtes oder neues Rad? Wenn es neu ist, setz es dem Händler vor die Nase.


----------



## HANZZ08 (20. November 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Schleift es wirklich unten oder seitlich? Hast du den originalen Bash drauf doer einen größeren?



Hab grad mal nachgemessen: Wenn Kette am großen Kettenblatt, ragt Bash noch ca. 1 cm darüber hinaus. Dürft so passen, denk ich.


----------



## HANZZ08 (20. November 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das würde mich sehr wundern, die Saintgruppe sieht schon seit 2008 gleich aus. Eine überarbeitete Version kommt erst nächstes Jahr.
> 
> Ist es ein gebrauchtes oder neues Rad? Wenn es neu ist, setz es dem Händler vor die Nase.



Nee, iss ein gebrauchtes, 5 Monate. Aber wenn das Schleifen nicht normal ist, kann ich mit dem Verkäufer nochmal reden, der ist ok.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. November 2011)

Wenn es ein gebrauchtes ist, kannst du höchstens auf guten Willen seitens des Verkäufers hoffen. Allerdings könntest du ihn fragen, ob es der originale Umwerfer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (20. November 2011)

Da werd ich auch nachfragen. Gut zu wissen, daß es nicht serienmäßig schleift. Danke Dir


----------



## KampfkazzZ (23. November 2011)

Gibt es unter den Hanzz-Besitzern einen begabten Fräser? 
Warum ich frage: Dass das Schaltauge nicht der große Wurf ist, darin sind wir uns alle einig. 

Erstens existiert das Problem, dass sich die Nase, an der sich das Schaltwerk abstützt, gerne mal verabschiedet. 

Zweitens, und das finde ich viel schlimmer und unwahrscheinlich dämlich, ist man gezwungen, bei einem verbogenen Schaltauge das komplette Ausfallende neu zu kaufen. Sehr ärgerlich, wenn das Ding dann auch noch so weich ist, dass es bei jeder erdenklichen Gelegenheit nachgibt. Unter 39 Euro ist das Teil meines Wissens nach nicht zu haben.

Drittens ist die Verfügbarkeit dieses Teils unter aller Kanone. 

All diese Probleme lassen sich folgendermaßen lösen, nämlich so:




Oder meinetwegen auch so, falls die obige Variante zu kompliziert sein sollte:




Damit ließen sich die standard Syntace X12 Schaltaugen am Hanzz montieren. Billiger und besser verfügbar gehts nicht. Selbst wenn es Schaltauge und Schraube zerreißen sollte, kostet es dann nur noch 14 Euro.
Einziger Nachteil der Geschichte: Für die blaue Farbe muss man zum Pinsel oder der Sprühdose greifen, wobei es wohl unmöglich sein dürfte, den originalen Blauton zu treffen. 

Die Konstruktion sollte soweit passen. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemanden, der das in die Wirklichkeit holen kann und will. Rohmaterial hätte ich für 2 (mit etwas Geschick eventuell auch für 4) Ausfallenden bereitliegen.

Wer sich in der Lage sieht, so ein Teil fertigen zu können, den würde ich bitten, mir für Details zum Thema eine PM zukommen zu lassen. 

Grüße
KampfkazzZ


----------



## haggi (30. November 2011)

falls noch einer ein 2012er Hanzz Pro sucht: http://www.wecycle.de/Fahrraeder/Cube-Hanzz-Pro-MTB-Fahrrad-schwarz-gelb-blau-2012.html


----------



## Gummischwain (1. Dezember 2011)

[FONT="]Servus miteinander!

Ich brauche mal etwas Hilfe![/FONT]
 [FONT="]
  [/FONT]
 [FONT="] Ich stehe quasi kurz davor mir ein Cube Hanzz Pro black n yellow n blue 2012 zuzulegen. 
[/FONT]
   [FONT="]Mit derzeit 2000 Euronen liegt das Dingen finaziell gesehen derzeit an meiner absoluten Schmerzgranze auch wenn ich die RS Domain nicht so pralle finde!
Mal sehen was ich noch für mein Stereo bekomme...
[/FONT]    [FONT="]Aber das Hanzz ist so geil, ich muss es haben!!! ^^[/FONT]

   [FONT="]Da hier ja schon ne Menge Leute Erfahrung mit dem Hanzz haben: seht ihr da irgendwo Schwachstellen an dem Teil? Getauscht würden eh Bremsen vom Stereo (was dann verkauft wird) und die Schaltungskomponenten. Mein roter LRS passt ja leider nicht so dolle zum Layout des Hanzz. :-([/FONT]

   [FONT="]Fahre wie gesagt derzeit noch ein Stereo SE in 20". Mit der Größe komme ich super klar, da ich auch mal 10-15 Kilometer bis zu meinen hometrails kurbeln muss.[/FONT]

   [FONT="]Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Größe soll ich nehmen? Schwanke zwischen L und XL.[/FONT]
   [FONT="]Ich bin selber 1.87m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 90 cm.[/FONT]

   [FONT="]Hat jemand evtl. ein Bild für mich auf dem ein Hanzz in XL abgebildet ist?[/FONT]

   [FONT="]Danke schon mal![/FONT]

   [FONT="]Gruß[/FONT]
   [FONT="]Gummischwain[/FONT]


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Dezember 2011)

Mehr Laufruhe -> XL
Mehr Wendigkeit -> L

Schwachstellen: Schrauben, Bolzen, Gewinde -> sämtliches Material, das die Kiste zusammenhält. All zu viel dran schrauben solltest du nicht, ich machs auch nicht mehr.

Nebenbei ist die Domain gar nicht so übel, nur etwas schwer.


----------



## Gummischwain (1. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mehr Laufruhe -> XL
> Mehr Wendigkeit -> L
> 
> Schwachstellen: Schrauben, Bolzen, Gewinde -> sämtliches Material, das die Kiste zusammenhält. All zu viel dran schrauben solltest du nicht, ich machs auch nicht mehr.
> ...




Das bin ich schon vom Stereo gewöhnt! 
Da isses auch kein Stück besser! 
Hab alle Schrauben nachträglich mit Sicherungslack festgeklebt und seither ist alles .
Oder wie meinst du das mit den Schraubverbindungen?

Und sonst siehst du keine  Schwachstellen speziell an der Pro Version?
Kann man mit dem Bock denn mal 10-15 Kilometer (flaches Gelände) in Angriff nehmen ohne das einem die Beine abfallen? 

Ich würde es ja gerne Probe fahren, aber kein Händler bei mir in der Nähe hat das Teil! :-(

Deins ist ne "L" Version, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Dezember 2011)

Nein, ein M bei 182cm. Fährt sich gut, ist schön wendig.

Dämpfer (keine ausschaltbare Plattformdämpfung -> ständig aktiv, auch sonst nicht pralle), Bremse (tust du ja eh), Reifen (mistig) und Vorbau (potthässlich/Geschmackssache) würde ich rausschmeißen. Eine Variostütze würde sich in deinem Fall auch anbieten, die Dinger sind wirklich nützlich.


----------



## Gummischwain (1. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nein, ein M bei 182cm. Fährt sich gut, ist schön wendig.
> 
> Dämpfer (keine ausschaltbare Plattformdämpfung -> ständig aktiv, auch sonst nicht pralle), Bremse (tust du ja eh), Reifen (mistig) und Vorbau (potthässlich/Geschmackssache) würde ich rausschmeißen. Eine Variostütze würde sich in deinem Fall auch anbieten, die Dinger sind wirklich nützlich.



Das mit der nicht zu deaktivierenden Plattformdämpfung war mir neu, danke! 
Ist der Dämpfer denn wirklich so schlecht wie viele sagen?

Jep Bremsen fliegen eh raus, Vorbau und Lenker übernehme ich auch vom Stereo. Und was die Pellen anbelangt: 2,35!!! 
Was die sich dabei wohl gedacht haben. Aber Gut, das wäre ja alles in den Griff zu bekommen.

Ne Vario-Stütze steht schon lange auf meiner To-do-Liste. Aber die muss dann erst mal warten, bis sich mein Geldbeutel von der ganzen Aktion erholt hat!


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Dezember 2011)

Er ist nicht unfahrbar, aber es gibt bessere. Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr froh mit meinem Vivid.


----------



## Gummischwain (1. Dezember 2011)

Okay.
Das die PP Funktion nicht zu deaktivieren ist, ist ja mal wirklich Käse!

Und um noch mal auf die "Tourentauglichkeit" zu kommen.
Fährst du mit dem Dingen auch schon mal längere Srecken (Ebene)?
Gait dat?


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Dezember 2011)

Dat gayt bedingt. Wirklich lange Touren bin ich damit keine gefahren. Höchstens mal 25km Terrainauskundschaftung, alles andere ist mir dann doch zu anstrengend. In alpinem Gelände empfiehlt sich der Lift . Es lässt sich zwar für einen Freerider recht gut bergauf bewegen, aber es dauert was länger, bis man oben ist.


----------



## KampfkazzZ (2. Dezember 2011)

Ob man mit dem Hanzz längere Touren fahren kann, hängt doch irgendwie nur von eigenen Belastbarkeit ab. Ich fahre damit wöchentlich mindestens eine Tour zwischen 22 und 35 km. Der Asphaltanteil ist dabei auf ein absolutes Minimum beschränkt, also ist man mangels Liftangebot auch auf der günstigsten Runde reichlich am Strampeln.
Ich stufe das Hanzz folgendermaßen ein: Maximaler Fahrspaß bergab und gerade noch bergauftauglich. Dafür sorgt das 2. Kettenblatt. Bei rundem Tritt und nem bisschen Extramumm gehts schon.

Ein etwas krasseres Beispiel in der Hinsicht war dieses Jahr die Tour von der ligurischen Küste hinauf zur bekannten Nato-Base. Das sind knappe 1100 hm (haben die Jungs und Mädels von Finale Freeride behauptet). Wie viele km das von der Strecke her waren weiß ich nicht, hab keinen Tacho an der Karre.
Mit von der Partie waren ein Torque, ein Remedy und eine Lady auf einem Cube AMS. Wir sind alle fast gleichzeitig oben angekommen.

Zur "Mängelabteilung" möchte ich dann auch gerne noch was sagen. So drastisch wie Müs Lee ("Schrauben, Bolzen, Gewinde und alles, was die Kiste zusammenhält") würd ich es jedenfalls nicht darstellen. 
Als problematisch mag die Konstruktion der Schraub- und Gewindebolzen für die Dämpferaufnahme gelten, weil der Schraubbolzen mit einer mageren 3 mm Inbusaufnahme versehen ist. Wenn man das weiß, ist es aber kein Problem. Siehe weiter unten.
Alle anderen Verbindungen nehmen einen 5 mm Inbus auf und sind so ausgeführt, dass niemand Probleme bekommen sollte, der mehr Gefühl beweist als Flairco mit seinem LKW-Schlagschrauber und dem Feingefühl eines Minenarbeiters in psychiatrischer Behandlung. (Ist mit einem lustigen Zwinkern gemeint:  )
Ich kann jeden verstehen, der sich furchtbar ärgert, wenn an der Stelle was kaputt geht, weil man erstens ewig auf die Ersatzteile warten und dann noch teuer dafür bezahlen muss. Der Frust lässt sich aber recht einfach vermeiden, wenn man einfach die zwei folgenden Dinge beachtet, die eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollten:

1. Benutzt für die 3 mm Aufnahme einen Schlüssel, der möglichst wenig Spiel im Schraubenkopf hat. Jeder Inbusschlüssel ist kleiner als die Aufnahme, in die er gehört. Sonst würden sie nicht hineinpassen. Daraus lässt sich ebenso ableiten, dass unweigerlich gut und weniger gut passende Inbusschlüssel gibt. 
Bei mir ist das ein stinknormaler Inbusschlüssel aus einem Hausmarkenset dieses Baumarkts mit dem Biber. Passt.
Die weit verbreiteten, tollen Profi-Sechskant-Kugelköpfe sind an der Stelle grundsätzlich tabu! Die reißen aufgrund ihrer geringen Kontaktfläche alles kaputt.

2. Den 3 mm Inbusschlüssel nur zum Kontern verwenden! Spätestens wenn die Schraubverbindung langsam anzieht, nur noch am 5 mm Inbus drehen! Die Reibung am Schraubkopf hilft euch dann anstatt dafür zu sorgen, dass ihr die Aufnahme durchdreht.

So einfach ist das. Nein, ich werde nicht von Cube dafür bezahlt, Konstruktionsfehler herunterzuspielen. Ein paar posts weiter oben steht, was ich am Hanzz scheiBe finde.

Rote Laufräder - warum nicht? Das Hanzz gewinnt (*hüstel* spätestens mit der 2012er pro-Lackierung *hüstel*) eh keinen Schönheitspreis. Dann schon richtig bunter Hund! Ich stells mir witzig vor! Und nur wegen der Farbe würde ich, wenns Budget eh schon kneift, keinen neuen LRS kaufen. Notfalls einfach den Dreck dranlassen!

So, bevor ich noch ein Inhaltsverzeichnis dazutippen muss, hau ich mich lieber in die Falle. Servus!


----------



## Gummischwain (2. Dezember 2011)

Na das nenne ich mal ne sinnvolle Info! 
Danke!

@ Müs Less natürlich auch!

Also gerade das Design finde ich ja so goil! 
Ist halt eben Geschmackssache, gell?
Aber mit den rot eloxierten Veltec wird's dann doch a bisserl kritisch! Es soll schon bei Gelb, Blau und schwarz bleiben!

Der LRS ist ja jetzt soooo schlecht auch nicht, oder?
Werde ihn erst mal dran lassen denke ich. Ich hoffe die haben nicht auch wieder so eine geringe Maulweite (wie der XPW1600 am Stereo), dass da keine fetteren Pellen drauf passen. Weiß das einer zufällig?


----------



## Flairco (5. Dezember 2011)

KampfkazzZ schrieb:


> Alle anderen Verbindungen nehmen einen 5 mm Inbus auf und sind so ausgeführt, dass niemand Probleme bekommen sollte, der mehr Gefühl beweist als Flairco mit seinem LKW-Schlagschrauber und dem Feingefühl eines Minenarbeiters in psychiatrischer Behandlung. (Ist mit einem lustigen Zwinkern gemeint:  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gummischwain (5. Dezember 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten geiles Bike =) Schade nur, dass es weg ist



Warum weg? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Einen Dremo habe ich immer am Start!


----------



## Flairco (5. Dezember 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Warum weg?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diebstahl. In der Neubausiedlung hier war eine Serie von Einbrüchen (hauptsächlich Garagen). Tja, da waren sie weg die Bikes von meinem kleinen Bruder und mir. Unsere Autos haben auch Schaden genommen und ausserdem wurde alles was einen Wert hatte ausgerissen o. zerstört. 

Gefunden hat sich bisher noch nichts und niemand, die Versicherungen brauchen lange und wenn ich etwas über Versicherungen gelernt habe, dann dass die Typen die dort sitzen die wirklichen Verbrecher sind! Glaubst gar nicht wie die sich gegen alles sträuben und alles vierfach Prüfen müssen...  (sorry wegen OT)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (5. Dezember 2011)

Shit! 
Das tut mir leid! 

Hoffentlich bekommste wenigsten die Kohle wieder!


----------



## KampfkazzZ (8. Dezember 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich mal ne sinnvolle Info!
> Danke!



Gern geschehen. Ich freu mich über das Lob!



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Der LRS ist ja jetzt soooo schlecht auch nicht, oder?
> Werde ihn erst mal dran lassen denke ich. Ich hoffe die haben nicht auch wieder so eine geringe Maulweite (wie der XPW1600 am Stereo), dass da keine fetteren Pellen drauf passen. Weiß das einer zufällig?



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass trotz der kryptischen Bezeichnung "Inferno" wie im Vorjahr auch eine Sun Ringlé Equalizer 31 Felge verbaut ist. Damit ist die Felge breit genug, um sämtliche Reifen deiner Wahl aufnehmen zu können.
Am besten prüfst du noch vor Antritt der ersten Fahrt die Speichenspannung*. Der LRS an meinem Hanzz war nicht so pralle eingespeicht. Nach den ersten zwei Fahrten lief das Ding schon nicht mehr ganz rund. Seitdem ich ihm aber etwas Liebe habe zukommen lassen, gabs nix mehr zu meckern.

*und dass das Kettenführungsröllchen ordentlich mit Schraubensicherungslack angebracht ist. Ich hab das Röllchen genauso verloren (wurde aber wiedergefunden) wie der einzige zweite Hanzzfahrer, den ich persönlich kenne.



Flairco schrieb:


> tzzz  Ne Spaß, wo er Recht hat er Recht.



Danke für deinen Humor. Freut mich, dass noch nicht alle in diesem Forum die Humorlosigkeit einer pubertierenden Rottweilerdame haben, die gerade das erste Mal ihre Tage bekommt und schlimme Zahnschmerzen hat. Danke! 



Flairco schrieb:


> Ansonsten geiles Bike =) Schade nur, dass es weg ist



Mein Beileid. Sowas ist echt großer Mist. Drück die Daumen, dass neben dem Stress und der sportlichen Zwangspause nicht auch noch in finanzieller Hinsicht eine Gehsteigtretmine an deiner Sohle kleben bleibt. Sorry für den verschwurbelten Schreibstil, aber es ist schon spät und "*******" darf man hier ja nicht sagen!


----------



## Flairco (8. Dezember 2011)

KampfkazzZ schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass trotz der kryptischen Bezeichnung "Inferno" wie im Vorjahr auch eine Sun Ringlé Equalizer 31 Felge verbaut ist. Damit ist die Felge breit genug, um sämtliche Reifen deiner Wahl aufnehmen zu können.
> Am besten prüfst du noch vor Antritt der ersten Fahrt die Speichenspannung*. Der LRS an meinem Hanzz war nicht so pralle eingespeicht. Nach den ersten zwei Fahrten lief das Ding schon nicht mehr ganz rund. Seitdem ich ihm aber etwas Liebe habe zukommen lassen, gabs nix mehr zu meckern.



Dem kann ich mich nur Anschließen, der von Haus aus verbaute LRS ist Mist. Bei mir hat der nicht mal ne Woche gehalten. Als es einmal angefangen hat wurde es zur unendlichen Geschichte. Erst eine neue Felge (hinten) brachte leichte Besserung. Liegt jedoch auch mit Sicherheit an der unheimlichen guten Qualität mit der die Laufräder von Werk aus eingespeicht werden. 






KampfkazzZ schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Humor. Freut mich, dass noch nicht alle in diesem Forum die Humorlosigkeit einer pubertierenden Rottweilerdame haben, die gerade das erste Mal ihre Tage bekommt und schlimme Zahnschmerzen hat. Danke!



Hehe  Hab ich grad hinter mich gebracht, bin jetzt eine junge Rottweilerfrau inkl. Zahnbehandlung. An so manchen Umgang hier muss man sich erst gewöhnen 




KampfkazzZ schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. Sowas ist echt großer Mist. Drück die Daumen, dass neben dem Stress und der sportlichen Zwangspause nicht auch noch in finanzieller Hinsicht eine Gehsteigtretmine an deiner Sohle kleben bleibt. Sorry für den verschwurbelten Schreibstil, aber es ist schon spät und "*******" darf man hier ja nicht sagen!



Den größten Stress haben meine Eltern, ist ihre Bude und der Schaden an den Autos ist größer. Das Bike ist weg da kann man so schnell nichts mehr machen. Also hab ich mir das Two 15 bestellt von Cube, jetzt warte ich nur nur noch drauf. KW 49 laut Cube ) 

Grüße


----------



## Gummischwain (8. Dezember 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> ......Also hab ich mir das Two 15 bestellt von Cube, jetzt warte ich nur nur noch drauf. KW 49 laut Cube )
> 
> Grüße



Ehm, du wohnst noch bei deinen Eltern, habe ich das richtig rausgehört?

Und dann hast du, nachdem man dir gerade ein bike von ca. 2.800  geklaut hat noch kohle für ein weiteres bike von diesmal 4500 !


----------



## Flairco (8. Dezember 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ehm, du wohnst noch bei deinen Eltern, habe ich das richtig rausgehÃ¶rt?
> 
> Und dann hast du, nachdem man dir gerade ein bike von ca. 2.800 â¬ geklaut hat noch kohle fÃ¼r ein weiteres bike von diesmal 4500 â¬!



Jein, ich bin Student. Habe eine WG in MÃ¼nchen doch mein Zuhause kann man sagen ist noch bei meinen Eltern bis ich fertig studiert habe. Ja mit dem Bike hast du Recht. Ich kann nur hoffen es kommt jetzt dann KW 49, die ist nÃ¤mlich auch bald vorbei. 

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Motz82 (8. Dezember 2011)

Keine Hausratversicherung gehabt???? Die kosten doch so wenig, von meiner hab ich den uvp Preis meines Stereos bekommen als das aus meinen Keller geklaut wurde. Und seeehr viel für mein altes GT Zaskar


----------



## Flairco (8. Dezember 2011)

Motz82 schrieb:


> Keine Hausratversicherung gehabt???? Die kosten doch so wenig, von meiner hab ich den uvp Preis meines Stereos bekommen als das aus meinen Keller geklaut wurde. Und seeehr viel für mein altes GT Zaskar



wenn das zu OT wird bitte kurz Bescheid geben! 

Selbstverständlich ist das in der HR mit drin
DASS ich was bekomme ist mir klar, dass Geld hab ich beim Neukauf mit eingerechnet. 

Bei uns stellt sich noch die Frage WANN meine Eltern das Geld bekommen was Ihnen zusteht. Da gab bzw. gibbet noch anderes Zeug was geklärt werden muss, von dem wir nie gedacht hätten dass man da überhaupt was klären muss.

Wie gesagt, die wahren Verbrecher sind die Versicherungen (ich weiß... Stammtischgerede) Die sind nur auf eins aus: Geld! Um jeden Preis! Gelockt wirst du mit "unkompliziert" "treu" "blabla" und hinten raus kommt NUR ********. Doch das sind UNSERE Erfahrungswerte von daher bitte nicht persönlich nehmen oder sich groß angesprochen fühlen. 

Grüße


----------



## Gummischwain (8. Dezember 2011)

Also noch mal zum Hanzz.

Kann mich irgendwie net recht entscheiden. 
Jetzt habe ich noch das Tues FR entdeckt. Optisch na ja, kann ich mich  evtl. mit anfreunden. Die Aussattung: teilweise besser wie ich finde.  Super finde ich die Lagerung der hinteren Schwinge mittels Tretlager!  Bestimmt stabil. Jedenfalls scheint's mir besser gelöst als bei CUBE.
Was aber nicht heißt, dass es sich besser fährt.

Jetzt schwanke ich wieder Hanzz oder Tues FR?! Aaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Dezember 2011)

Beide gut, das Tues gibts aber frühestens im April. Das schwarzblaugraue 2012er Tues sieht mMn super aus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (8. Dezember 2011)

Aber so lange kann ich nicht mehr warten! 
Mir kribbelt's in den Fingern! 

Dachte an dieses hier:
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=157

Sorgen machen mir nur die Rahmenbrüche die in 2010 und Anfang des Jahres die Runde machten!

Und Sorry für den "OT-YT-Anteil", das Hanzz ist aber ja noch nicht aus dem Rennen!


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Dezember 2011)

Du wirst um eine Probefahrt nicht rings um kommen.
Ich kam z.B. auf dem Tues gar nicht klar, liebe aber um so mehr das Hanzz.
Auch dieses Jahr wurde zum FR Festival wieder mehrfach gesagt.

Hanzz-> drauf setzen -> wohlfühlen->schnell sein

Ansonsten um die Verwirrung perfekt zu machen werfe ich mal das Propain Spindrift in den Raum


----------



## TiiM (8. Dezember 2011)

also gegen die laufräder am hanzz gibt es doch nix einzuwenden, oder.? 

ich hab sie nach einer woche nochmal zentrieren lassen und seitdem keine probleme gehabt..auch bikeparkbesuche haben sie ohne schläge und dellen überstanden.


btw: mein 2012er rahmen ist jetzt beim händler angekommen. ich werd mir wahscheinlich noch ne 66 besorgen und dann den rahmen wechseln lassen..das wird nice.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Dezember 2011)

Mach dann aber schnell ein Foddo .


----------



## Gummischwain (8. Dezember 2011)

Also so insgesamt höre ich heraus, dass ihr mir hier tendenziell eher zum Hanzz raten würdet, richtig? ;-)


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Hanzz machst du prinzipiell nix falsch, doch vielleicht gefällt dir das YT ja besser. Alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (9. Dezember 2011)

Du bist im Hanzz Thread. Was erwartest du.
Und wie Müs Lee richtig sagt ist das Geschmackssache.

In Saalbach beim Festival habe ich mich schon auf einige im Forum hoch gelobte Räder gefreut.
Nach der ersten Abfahrt habe ich es aber wieder abgegeben, da ich nicht damit klar komme. Hab es auch immer nicht glauben wollen das es so viel ausmacht aber es ist so.

Wenn du die Räder im Speziellen nicht bekommst dann versuch welche mit ähnlicher Geometrie aufzutreiben.


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Dezember 2011)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Du bist im Hanzz Thread. Was erwartest du.
> .....



Mein voriger post war mit einem  gemeint! 

[FONT="][/FONT]Ja ja, ihr habt ja recht.  
Wäre schön, wenn hier in der Nähe auch mal solche tollen Festivals stattfinden würden. 
Ist ja quasi ideal um sich einen Eindruck von den verschiedenen bikes zu machen. 

Aber auch so denke ich ,dass das Hanzz einfach etwas mehr "Allrounder-Fähigkeiten" besitzt als das YT, welches ja schon stark in Richtung DH geht.

Und geiler sieht der gute Hanzz in jedem Fall aus! 
Mal sehen ob ich zumindest ihn irgendwo Probefahren kann.

Danke euch!


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Dezember 2011)

Winterberg sind 200km von Aachen.
Also nun beschwer dich mal nicht


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Dezember 2011)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Winterberg sind 200km von Aachen.
> Also nun beschwer dich mal nicht



Von deinem Stand(punkt)ort aus betrachtet hast du wohl Recht!  

Muss zugeben, dass ich es dieses Jahr auch einwenig verpennt habe.
Nächstes Jahr werde ich in jedem Fall dort vorbeischauen.
Bis dahin habe ich auch das WLS Stereo meiner Freundin fertig, dann lohnt sich die Gurkerei auch!


----------



## ThomasAC (9. Dezember 2011)

Guck doch mal im Unterforum Aachen nach, in Aachen fährt nämlich mindestens ein Hanzz rum (schon gesehen). Oder frag auch mal bei den Jungs vom Geländefahrrad Verein, Unisportgruppe usw. rum.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja hier, Mensch! Ich hab doch eins! Morgen bin ich wohl wieder unterwegs, da kann man sich ja treffen.


----------



## TiiM (10. Dezember 2011)

hab mir den rahmen heut mal in echt angeschaut..sehr schön 
schlichter als der 11er, wie ich finde und das blau ist richtig dunkel!..mir gefällt er sehr

der rahmen wiegt ziemlich genau 4kg, falls es jmd interessiert
das mit dem foto wird noch etwas dauen, da die 66 rc3 evo erst ab ende dezember wieder lieferbar ist..die karre wird dann mitte/ende januar stehen


----------



## KeuleBOR (11. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

was hat das Hanzz Pro 2012 eigentlich für eine Kettenführungsaufnahme??? ISCG oder BB??? Kann nix drüber finden...

Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ziemlich sicher ISCG05. Mir fällt kein Grund ein, weshalb Cube umsteigen sollte.


----------



## Gummischwain (12. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja hier, Mensch! Ich hab doch eins! Morgen bin ich wohl wieder unterwegs, da kann man sich ja treffen.



Sorry, mir kam das WE dazwischen 

Danke für das Angebot! 
Ich komme evtl. darauf zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Dezember 2011)

Kein Problem. Am nächsten Wochenende bin ich auch wieder unterwegs, sofern das Wetter passt.


----------



## cuberider66 (14. Dezember 2011)

servus, hat schon mal jemand am hanzz hardware technisch was ersetzen müssen? und ich mein jetzt nicht dämpferbuchsen sondern die bolzen oder ähnliches, lager zum beispiel.
kann es sein das die bolzen an der dämpferaufnahme von 2011 auf 2012 geändert wurden, mein händler hatte neue bestellt die warn am 11er hanzz nicht zu gebrauchen, da zu kurz.
jetzt frag ich mich sind die jungs bei cube nur unfähig das richtige material zu schicken oder mal wieder so lustig gewesen vom ersten zum nachsten modell gleich mal alles zu ändern?
die erfahrung hab ich nämlich mit meinem fritzz gemacht.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich brauchte einen neuen Bolzen samt Konterschraube und eine Lagerschraube (die am Tretlager). War aber beides Februar bis Mai dieses Jahres, deswegen hats gepasst. Kann sein, dass sich die Maße für 2012 geändert haben, verbieten tut ihnen das ja keiner.

btw: Will wer meine Fox Van R? Ich hab mir eine MZ 66 RC3 bestellt.


----------



## TiiM (14. Dezember 2011)

ich brauchte einen neuen rahmen, wegen einem lager, das nicht fest saß, wodurch die schwinge darauf rumrutschen kann.

@Müs Lee..da sind wir schon 2  hast du auch bei crc bestellt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Dezember 2011)

Klaro . Bei dem Preis kann man ja nicht widerstehen.


----------



## TiiM (14. Dezember 2011)

stimmt

fährt hier jmd sein hanzz mit kefü.?
hab meine schon hier liegen, dauert aber noch ein bisschen mit dem einbau und ich wollt wissen wie sich das so macht.?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Dezember 2011)

Wer fährt sein Hanzz schon ohne Kefü? Und wenn du nicht sagst, welche du hast, kann man dir bei deiner Frage auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Flairco (14. Dezember 2011)

TiiM schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> fährt hier jmd sein hanzz mit kefü.?
> hab meine schon hier liegen, dauert aber noch ein bisschen mit dem einbau und ich wollt wissen wie sich das so macht.?!



viel Spaß wenn du es ohne fährst  Da springt die Kette doch nach jeder starken Unebenheit raus. Meinst du ein Kettenblatt u. Kefü? Ja, fährt sich super ^^ Solange die Einstellung stimmt (das hat bei mir lange gedauert) fährt es sich wie das Bike von meinem Kumpel mit Kefü 

Grüße

P.S: da trumpft der Lee aber auf mit seiner MZ, man hört und liest nur gutes von diesen Gabeln. Hau mal ein Bild rein sobald deine Kiste ferdisch is  (bitte)


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Dezember 2011)

Jo, ich hab mal Veränderung gebraucht. Es gab schon eeewig nix mehr an meinem Rad zu schrauben, das musste sich einfach ändern . Bilder kommen latürnich auch, dauert aber noch bis Anfang Januar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiM (14. Dezember 2011)

oha, sry ich meine eine einfach-kettenführung..hab hier ne mrp g2 liegen, da hab ich mich nicht genau ausgedrückt.

im prinzip will ich nur wissen, wie es sich mit nur 1 kb und führung macht..weniger geklapper, immernoch gut bergauf sowas in der richtung.^^


btw: schade, dass die gabel erst ab 28.12 wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Dezember 2011)

Die Bergaufqualität verschlechtert sich mangels kleinem Kettenblatt offensichtlicherweise erheblich. Klappern tuts bestimmt weniger. Ob sich das lohnt... deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Flairco (15. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jo, ich hab mal Veränderung gebraucht. Es gab schon eeewig nix mehr an meinem Rad zu schrauben, das musste sich einfach ändern . Bilder kommen latürnich auch, dauert aber noch bis Anfang Januar.



Da hättest du meins haben müssen,nachdem ich es die ersten male behandelt habe, da würdest du Heute noch dran schrauben 
Bin mal auf deine Meinung gespannt (u. Bilder) 

Grüße


----------



## tobi-trial (18. Dezember 2011)

glaubt ihr das man einen Hanzz-Rahmen mit dem 2010er Design irgendwo herbekommt? oder wurde der nur als Prototyp verkauft?


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Dezember 2011)

Öhm, der wurde gar nicht verkauft.


----------



## Flairco (18. Dezember 2011)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> glaubt ihr das man einen Hanzz-Rahmen mit dem 2010er Design irgendwo herbekommt? oder wurde der nur als Prototyp verkauft?



wenn du einen hast, gib mir Bescheid denn ich fand den auch ziemlich  Denke jedoch, da werden wir beide Pech haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefenkraft (28. Dezember 2011)

Den 2010 Rahmen wirst du so nirgends finden.  Finde Die Farbgebung aber auch fast noch fetter als beim 2011. Vor allem mich stört am 2011 die weiße Gabel.


----------



## CPU (28. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, ich brauchte einen neuen Bolzen samt Konterschraube und eine Lagerschraube (die am Tretlager). War aber beides Februar bis Mai dieses Jahres, deswegen hats gepasst. Kann sein, dass sich die Maße für 2012 geändert haben, verbieten tut ihnen das ja keiner.
> 
> btw: Will wer meine Fox Van R? Ich hab mir eine MZ 66 RC3 bestellt.



was willst denn für die VAN haben? vom neuen Bike oder gebraucht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Dezember 2011)

Gebraucht mit ein paar Kratzern im Lack. Ich sag mal 450 Verhandlungsbasis.


----------



## CPU (28. Dezember 2011)

der preis einer MZ 66 RC3? ;P ....schick mal detailfotos an mich. von den kratzern u.a.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Dezember 2011)

Geht frühestens Montag, ich bin momentan nicht bei meinem Schätzchen.

Der Preis ist VHB - schlag was vor.


----------



## Flairco (31. Dezember 2011)

Servus Leute, 

ich hätte mal eine Frage. Ich habe aus meinem Hanzz noch die Gabel (Fox Float 36)

Ich habe die gestern auseinander gebaut, da ist mir etwas im rechten Tauchrohr aufgefallen. Was ist das und wie schlimm ist es?
Ich habe die Bilder schnell gemacht und hatte nur diese Beleuchtung zur Verfügung. 

Grüße

Edit: Das Bild, das andere hat er nicht mitgenommen

Das ist ein schwarzer Gummiring mit Kerben. Für mich sieht das aus wie eine Dichtung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Dezember 2011)

Kannst du ein bessers Bild machen? Wo genau war das? Ich tippe mal auf den Dropstopgummi, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Stoffel.S (31. Dezember 2011)

Cube Hanzz SL (2011), halbes Jahr gefahren, zu verkaufen.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...C7AD480D0EC8A.koeb46-2_c02_1002?adId=47666015


----------



## Flairco (31. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Kannst du ein bessers Bild machen? Wo genau war das? Ich tippe mal auf den Dropstopgummi, bin mir aber nicht sicher.



Servus, 

wie gesagt, war im rechten Tauchrohr. In der Mitte steckte der. 

Vielleicht sieht man es ja auf dem Bild besser.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Dezember 2011)

Eine Dichtung ist das nicht. Ich tippe weiterhin auf Dropstop, auch wenn ich das Ding auf keiner Explosionszeichnung gefunden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (31. Dezember 2011)

Ist das ******** wenn der so lose da drin war? Wo kommt der hin bzw. kann ich den wieder einfach irgendwo einsetzten o. ist das was größeres kaputt, wenn der da lose drin ist?


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Dezember 2011)

Der ist normalerweise ganz unten im Tauchrohr. Auf den Ring knallt das Standrohr bei Durchschlägen. Links müsste ebenfalls einer sein.


----------



## ThomasAC (31. Dezember 2011)

@Stoffel:

Ist das Rad schon wieder weg oder funktioniert der Link einfach nicht so richtig?


----------



## Flairco (31. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der ist normalerweise ganz unten im Tauchrohr. Auf den Ring knallt das Standrohr bei Durchschlägen. Links müsste ebenfalls einer sein.



perfekt! Danke dir  Also einfach wieder reinlegen und fertig. 

Grüße 

(u. guten Rutsch euch  )


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Dezember 2011)

Dir auch einen guten Rutsch ^^.Kontrollier es besser, denn wie gesagt: ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.

Nebenbei Newz von der Invalidenfront: Das Kahnbein ist doch gebrochen und ich werde wohl aufgeschnibbelt. Hurra! Und die 66 RC3 kommt erst Ende Januar...


----------



## Flairco (31. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dir auch einen guten Rutsch ^^.Kontrollier es besser, denn wie gesagt: ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.
> 
> Nebenbei Newz von der Invalidenfront: Das Kahnbein ist doch gebrochen und ich werde wohl aufgeschnibbelt. Hurra! Und die 66 RC3 kommt erst Ende Januar...



oh je oh je.. Operationen sind der größte Dreck, mein Beileid.
Bin mal gespannt wies aussehen wird  (Gabel mit Bike, nicht dein Handgelenk ^^)

bis nächstes Jahr dann


----------



## Stoffel.S (31. Dezember 2011)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> @Stoffel:
> 
> Ist das Rad schon wieder weg oder funktioniert der Link einfach nicht so richtig?



Doch ist auf jedenfalls noch da. Wenn der link nicht funst nochmal sage

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...FE38547A45949.koeb47-2_c02_1002?adId=47666015


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Dezember 2011)

> Loggen Sie sich erneut ein oder nutzen Sie den Link zum Verwalten Ihrer Kleinanzeigen aus der Email.


.


----------



## Stoffel.S (31. Dezember 2011)

Mhhh. Bei Kleinanzeigen cube hanzz eingeben dann geht es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainTobi (2. Januar 2012)

Wow, warum so billig??


----------



## Stoffel.S (2. Januar 2012)

soll weg..schnellstens..muss was neues her..dh rad..hanzz ist mir zu wenig..


----------



## Stoffel.S (2. Januar 2012)

bis jetzt war es den Leuten zu teuer


----------



## Flairco (4. Januar 2012)

Stoffel.S schrieb:


> soll weg..schnellstens..muss was neues her..dh rad..hanzz ist mir zu wenig..



Zeig mal n Video oder etwas ähnliches, dass zeigt wie du das Bike bis an seine Grenzen bringst. Würde mich echt mal interessieren. 
Reicht dir das Bike nicht mehr, weil du zu krass unterwegs bist oder wie? Nicht schlecht =) 

Grüße


----------



## Stoffel.S (4. Januar 2012)

Komm mal nach witten dann zeige ich dir die grenzen


----------



## Firnwulf (4. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Ich würde gerne die Wippe ausbauen und lackieren lassen (dieses hellblau ist ja nicht auszuhalten) ... aber man kann sich denken warum ich poste ... ich scheitere vollständig. 

Wie kriege ich das Ding raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Januar 2012)

An den oberen Lagern musst du auf der Innenseite mit einem 3erinbusschlüssel kontern. Oder liegt das Problem woanders?


----------



## Firnwulf (4. Januar 2012)

Nein, das hat noch gefehlt. Aber nachdem mein Hass verraucht ist habe ich es schon selber kapiert.  

Danke dir.


----------



## HANZZ08 (4. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Mal so ne Frage: Was für ein Einbaumaß haben die Buchsen vom HANZZ??

Gruß aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## Grüner Hulk (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

fährt jemand ein Hanzz zufällig mit Truvativ Howitzer Innenlager? Wenn ja, welche breite bzw. Achslänge habt ihr genommen?
Danke


----------



## Daniel12 (30. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen,
hab mir auch ein neues Hanzz aus 2011 geschossen und es heute bekommen.

mal gucken wie es sich im Einsatz so schlägt.

wollte damit hauptsächlich im Park fahren und den einen oder anderen alpinen Trip (Portes Du Soleil etc.).

hab schon etwas über die neuralgischen Punkte beim Hanzz gelesen.

da ich direkt die Feder am Dämpfer ändern muss, werde ich wohl auf den 3´er Imbus am Dämpfer achten müssen, oder?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## KampfkazzZ (30. Januar 2012)

Nein, der geht nur bei anderen Menschen kaputt. Du kannst unbesorgt sein.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (30. Januar 2012)

Man könnte natürlich auch einfach selber andere Bolzen einbauen. Es sind ja nicht so seltene Maße die man beim Hanzz braucht. So hab´s ich z.B. gemacht. Brauche jetzt rechts und links jeweils einen 5er Imbus


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Januar 2012)

Der Bolzen ist weniger problematisch als die Konterschraube, bzw. deren Fassung. Ich habe an der hinteren Aufnahme einfach eine gekürzte M6-Schraube mit Zylinderkopf und eine U-Scheibe verbaut.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (30. Januar 2012)

Ok ich verbessere meinen Hinweis: Bolzen+Schraube tauschen!!!


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

ok, habt Ihr grad das Maß zur Hand? dann besorg ich den schon mal im Vorraus und nicht erst wenn ich den vergurkt hab 

btw. ich hab direkt den LRS mit der Kassette getauscht gg. Hope mit Mavic 521 und XT Kassette, die RF Kurbel gegen SLX getauscht. das brachte direkt mal 500 Gr. Ersparnis, fand ich gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

noch ne Frage, welche Feder fahrt Ihr bei welchem Gewicht? meine mich von meinem letzten Testride zu erinnern dass das Hanzz etwas stärkere Federn bracht um hinten nicht zu stark einzusacken. original ist eine 450 drin, ich wiege 90 kg nackt, denke die ist zu schwach.


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Januar 2012)

400er mit Vivid bei 73kg nackt.


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

ok, denke ich werde mal die 550er probieren die ich noch liegen hab, sollte passen.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (31. Januar 2012)

650er bei 83 nackt sticht


----------



## Daniel12 (1. Februar 2012)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> 650er bei 83 nackt sticht



echt?? 

ist das Bike dann nicht nen bisschen zu straff? nutzt Du den kompletten Federweg aus?

ich hab mir schon Gedanken gemacht ob die 550´er bei 90 kg zu straff ist...

habe in meinen bisherigen Bikes immer eine Feder um die 500 gefahren, passte immer top


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Februar 2012)

Die bisherigen Räder hatten aber sicher nicht die gleiche Kennlinie, das gleiche Übersetzungsverhältnis und der Dämpfer nicht das gleiche Dämpfungsverhalten.


----------



## Daniel12 (3. Februar 2012)

ja das meinte ich ja eingangs, hatte bei meinem Testride, der leider schon etwas zurück liegt, das Gefühl das Hanzz sei etwas "weich" hinten rum bzw. der Dämpfer würde recht weit einsacken.

hab´s jetzt ürbrigens zusammen, hab noch das loncage XT Schaltwerk (warum ist sowas verbaut??) gegen ein Saint mediumcage getauscht, jetzt kanns losgehen. Sonntag erste Testfahrt.


----------



## mountainTobi (5. Februar 2012)

450er mit Vivid bei 73kg nackt und empfinde sie als sehr soft.


----------



## Daniel12 (5. Februar 2012)

ok, heute erster Ausritt mit dem Hanzz.

habe heute morgen noch die 550´er Feder eingebaut, straffer darf´s auf keinen Fall, evtl. werde ich noch mal eine 500´er probieren wenn ich eine günstige finde.

also der Hobel rockt, bin begeistert!

Hinterbau geht super smooth, genau so sollte es sein. da ich seit genau einem Jahr kein Downhiller mehr hab und nur noch mit einem Luftgefederten Enduro unterwegs war, hatte ich schon ganz vergessen was so eine Stahlfeder im Hinterbau alles kann!

jetzt brauche ich noch für die 36 Fox die grüne Feder dann kann ich richtig angasen. freue mich schon auch viele Besuche in den üblichen verdächtigen Bikeparks 

ein kleines Manko hab ich dann doch gefunden, der Shimano Schaltkrams kann den Sachen von SRAM nicht ganz das Wasser reichen. speziell der doppelt so lange Hebelweg für das Schaltwerk hinten macht den Schaltvorgang nicht so schön kurz und knackig wie bei SRAM. mal sehen ob ich damit klarkommt, sonst flieg es raus 

seid Ihr auch aktuell mit Euren Bikes unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (6. Februar 2012)

Sage hier auch mal HALLO da ich heute mein Hänzzchen abgeholt habe.
Für eine ausgedehnte Testfahrt ist es mir aber zu kalt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2012)

Je nachdem, welche Gabel ich jetzt ergattere (Danke an CRC fürs Nichtliefern), brauche ich einen neuen Steuersatz. Welche Einpresstiefe ist eigentlich beim Hanzz notwendig?


----------



## Paskull (6. Februar 2012)

Wie habt Ihr denn eure Gabel & Hinterbau Eingestellt??

Angabe mit Gewicht wäre Supi. Vielleicht können wir ja mal Sammeln.
Duck und Zugstufe High und Low Speed?

Thx


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2012)

Gabel: Van R, mittlere Feder und Zugstufe 5 Klicks geschlossen. Dämpfer: Vivid R2C, 400er Feder, 3-4-10 Standardeinstellung. Gewicht 73kg.


----------



## Paskull (6. Februar 2012)

Was wiegst du in Klamotten?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Februar 2012)

Mit allem Drum und Dran (Protekoren, Hose, Shirt, Helm, Wasser, Überlebenskit bestehend aus Leatherman, Messer, Feuerzeug und Krimskrams) bestimmt 80kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (14. Februar 2012)

so grüne Feder für die Van ist drin, perfekt.

hinten nun 550´er Feder, Zugstufe 2 Klicks zu, 
vorne grüne Feder, Zugstufe ganz auf.

ich wiege nackt knapp 90 kg, komplett mit Ausrüstung ca. 95-96 kg.

zu bedenken ist dass es aktuell sehr kalt ist, daher kaum oder gar keine Zugstufe, und die Federelemente sind noch nicht eingefahren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2012)

Sie ist daaa!


----------



## TiiM (14. Februar 2012)

schöne gabel 

mein hanzz ist jetzt endlich fertig..




demnächst kommen noch schönere fotos

fehlen noch ein muddy mary für hinten und ne 350er feder.

vorerst 17.27 kg.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2012)

@Müs Lee
Guuute Wahl  Du wirst es nicht bereuen... Danach siehst du deine Fox in einem anderen Licht 

P.S. Evil ist stolz auf dich


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2012)

Na hoffen wirs mal .


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Ah, grade erst gesehen. Nee, Evil missfallen immer noch Gewicht und Schaltkomponenten, aber wen interessierts ^^.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich find, die Gabel passt super zum Rahmen
Sieht saugeil aus. Viel Spaß damit

Gruß,


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Jup, sehr schickes Teil die Gabel . Besten Dank.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Is des jetz eigentlich `ne coil oder air Gabel??
Kenn mich mit Marzocchis net so aus...


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Ist eine Coil .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Aha dann is se nix für mich(bin zu leicht)


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Wieso? Gibt doch Austauschfedern ^^.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich bin 13 und wiege ca. 40 kg. 
Gibts so weiche Federn???


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

WTF? Du bist 13 und hast ein Hanzz? Meine Fresse, Kinder heutzutage... 

Ok, 40kg dürften in der Tat ein wenig zu leicht sein.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Keine Sorge, ist nur n Gebrauchtes Hanzz.
Und ja: Air- Federelemente sind da schon ne feine Sache


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Naja, Dämpfungen und Federungen funktionieren bei dem Gewicht trotzdem nicht so recht. Oft muss man derart niedrige Drücke fahren, dass Gabel und Dämpfer nur am Durchrauschen sind (vor allem bei Fox) und oft genug ist die Dämpfung standardmäßig zu straff. Ich bin froh, dass ich mein Gewicht um ein ganzes Stück erhöhen konnte, das vereinfacht in dem Bereich so manches.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Hmm... den DHX Air fahr ich mit 6 Bar...finde schon, dass der gut funktioniert


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Besonders den DHX Air finde ich recht beschissen . Saumäßig kompliziert aufgebaut und doch schlecht gedämpft.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Vorher war ein Marzocchi Roco air drin.
Der war auf jeden fall noch besser(deshalb will ich ja auch den DHX verkaufen), aber im großen und ganzen passt der erstmal
Gabel ist ne RST Storm Air drin...Ansprechverhalten ist nicht soooo super

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Wieso hast du den nicht behalten? Die sollen in der Tat sehr gut sein.

Das schlechte Ansprechverhalten resultiert unter Anderem auch aus dem Gewicht . Da spielen zwar noch andere Faktoren mit ein, aber es ist ein nicht unwesentlicher.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Der Verkäufer hat gsagt, dass er sich den für sich selbst behalten will und ich dachte nur: wenn ich nen neuen Fox dafür krieg, ist doch super...jetz denk ich anders


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Hmm, ich hätte es wohl nicht anders gemacht. Zumal ein neuer Roco nicht gerade billig ist.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Neuer Roco ist aber billiger als neuer Fox.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Neuer Roco lohnt sich wohl mehr ^^. Gebrauchte gibts auch, aber zumindest hier im Bikemarkt konnte ich keinen 216er finden. 222er schon, vielleicht kann man die ja traveln...


----------



## morph027 (15. Februar 2012)

Aber nur weil Fox immer zu Mondpreisen verkauft wird, weil is ja soviel besser als alles andere....bla...und so 

Gerade der DHX Air ist der schlechteste Luftdämpfer, weil einfach kaum Druckstufe da ist. Und ich weiss es, hab selber einen (noch)....

btw, die Storm ist gar nicht mal so übel. Bissl gescheit abschmieren, dann luppt die schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, ein wenig Fett an die Staubabstreifer und frisches Öl schaden bestimmt nicht.

btw: Wann kaufst du dir endlich den Monarch+?


----------



## morph027 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich warte die ganze Zeit auf Angebote  Ich zahl so ungern normale Preise, kennst du ja ^^


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Hab keine Ahnung vom Traveln
Aber wenn ich den Fox irgendwie loskrieg, dann kommt wieder ein Roco rein. Wegen Gabel: Mein Dad fährt eine 36er Talas und die spricht bei mir auf jeden Fall um längen besser an

Edit: Hmm könnte ich mal machen


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Verkauf die Fuchsdose, schon steigt das Budget .

@ Hanzz08: Das scheint Glückssache zu sein, meine Talas war diesbezüglich grottig. Wie gesagt, fette und öle das Ding mal.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Ok, werd ich machen


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Aber mach dich vorher schlau, klar?  Das ist zwar keine Kunst, aber man kann trotzdem genug falsch machen.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Tip. Im www gibts ja Gott sei Dank für alles ne Anleitung oder ein Vid


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Februar 2012)

Notfalls fragst du mich halt, ich habe im Moment nix zu tun ^^.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Februar 2012)

Danke
Komme notfalls vielleicht mal drauf zurück


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2012)

So, hier gibts mal ein besseres Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiM (16. Februar 2012)

sieht gut aus mit der grauen 66 

bin mir sicher, dass die 1000mal besser funktioniert als die fox.


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Februar 2012)

Jau, die erste Fahrt durch die Gegend war schon mal sehr vielversprechend.

Ich habe mal im Photoshop rumgespielt. In grün siehts geil aus!


----------



## TiiM (19. Februar 2012)

hab jetzt noch ein schöneres bild gemacht 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1063397


----------



## Paskull (19. Februar 2012)

Was macht Ihr eigentlich mit dem Umwerferturm? Habt ihr Deckel gebastelt?
Bei mir sammelt sich das Kiloweise der Matsch.


----------



## HANZZ08 (19. Februar 2012)

@Tiim: Mir gefällt die Kefü. Würd ich auch nehmen, wenn ich mit dem Bike nicht auch Berge hoch fahren möchte.

Gruß,


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Bei mir sammelt sich das Kiloweise der Matsch.



Und? Der wird bei mir eingetütet, mit Datum, Uhrzeit und Ort gekennzeichnet und einklassiert .


----------



## Daniel12 (22. Februar 2012)

hab ich nach der letzten Fahrt mit nem Stöckchen rausgepult bevor´s trocken und hart war


----------



## HANZZ08 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich mach`s immer mit nem Kompressor da fliegt der Dreck immer so richtig schön weg


----------



## TiiM (22. Februar 2012)

tja, wenn man einfach fährt kann man den blauen pott abschrauben und hat keine probleme mehr 

btw: konnte ide 66 gestern mal richtig testen und bin begeistert..das ding ist einfach extrem fluffig und gibt trotzdem gute rückmeldung vom boden...jetzt fehlt nur noch ne weichere feder für´s heck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Springfield (22. Februar 2012)

Hi, ich habe seit letzten Sommer ein Hanzzl, bin mit ihm eig. zufrieden nur habe ich das Problem dass mir der Dämpfer (450er Feder)selbst bei kleineren Drops durchschlägt. Heute habe ich mal eine Stelle gefunden wo ich mal einen ca 1,20-1,50 Drop machen kann (in eine sehr weiche matschige Wiese) und zack, ist die Gabel auch durchgeschlagen. Da ich diesen Sommer mal in den Bikepark wollte habe ich nun ein paar bedenken ob das Setup für mich geeignet ist. Was für ein Setup empfiehlt ihr mir? Ist das Hanzz überhaupt für Park-Action geeignet? Bin ca. 80kg schwer/leicht
P.s.: Die gabel ist die Fox Van R und Dämpfer ist Fox Van RC
Gruß


----------



## Carnologe (23. Februar 2012)

Tach allerseits!

Nächste Woche schaue ich mir das 2012er Hanzz SL an und bin mir wegen der Größe nicht ganz sicher. Ich bin 1,82m groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 86cm. Der Händler hat zwar beide Bikes da, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob eine kurze Testfahrt reicht um das zu beurteilen. Mir wurde L vorgeschlagen, doch ich tendiere doch eher zu M. Welche Größe habt ihr und was würdet ihr vorschlagen?


----------



## Mircwidu (23. Februar 2012)

4Springfield schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe seit letzten Sommer ein Hanzzl, bin mit ihm eig. zufrieden nur habe ich das Problem dass mir der Dämpfer (450er Feder)selbst bei kleineren Drops durchschlägt. Heute habe ich mal eine Stelle gefunden wo ich mal einen ca 1,20-1,50 Drop machen kann (in eine sehr weiche matschige Wiese) und zack, ist die Gabel auch durchgeschlagen. Da ich diesen Sommer mal in den Bikepark wollte habe ich nun ein paar bedenken ob das Setup für mich geeignet ist. Was für ein Setup empfiehlt ihr mir? Ist das Hanzz überhaupt für Park-Action geeignet? Bin ca. 80kg schwer/leicht
> P.s.: Die gabel ist die Fox Van R und Dämpfer ist Fox Van RC
> Gruß



Bist du dir sicher das der Dämpfer durchschlägt? Weil das Grundsetup für dein Gewicht passen sollte wenn nicht sogar eine Weichere in der Gabel.
Eine Gabel darf auch mal Durchschlagen. Was bringt mir Federweg den ich nicht nutze?
Parkeinsatz ist mit dem Hanzz kein Problem.

@Carnologe:
Ich bin damals in Saalbach die L gefahren bei 178cm und habe mich sehr wohl gefühlt. Ein Kumpel der deine größe haben müsste hat sich ein M gekauft. Sollte also beides gehen und du solltest nach einer Probfahrt entscheiden


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Februar 2012)

Bin ebenfalls 182cm groß bei 82cm Beinlänge und fahre ein M. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl damit, fahre auch einen 35mm-Vorbau und würde es nicht länger haben wollen.


----------



## Paskull (23. Februar 2012)

185cm Körperläbge, 86cm Beinlänge Rahmengröße L und passt gut.

Btw Matschproblem gelöst habe mir einen Mudfender aus Polycarbonat gebaut


----------



## 4Springfield (23. Februar 2012)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das der Dämpfer durchschlägt? Weil das Grundsetup für dein Gewicht passen sollte wenn nicht sogar eine Weichere in der Gabel.
> Eine Gabel darf auch mal Durchschlagen. Was bringt mir Federweg den ich nicht nutze?
> Parkeinsatz ist mit dem Hanzz kein Problem.



Also ich habe den Dämpfer vor dem Drop angeschaut und habe schön einen Dreck/Ölring um die Kolbenstange (evtl auch Wasser) gesehen nach dem Drop war alles blitzblank sauber. Dass die Gabel durschlagen darf ist mir neu. Gut wenn es jetzt 2 Meter gewesen wären, aber bei 1,20 ? Mit 180mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Februar 2012)

Drops ins Flache sind alles andere als ein Kinderspiel fürs Rad. Bei 80kg mit den Standardfedern ist es kein Wunder, dass Gabel und Dämpfer durchschlagen. Zumal man die Highspeeddruckstufen von Fox nicht sooo das Wahre sind.

Und ja, Federelemente sind dazu konzipiert worden, um Durchschläge zu verkraften.


----------



## buschhase (23. Februar 2012)

Hübsche Hänzzchen hier unterwegs.

zu den Farbtests: Blau ist trotzdem am besten 

zu den Durchschlägen: Lass se halt mal durchschlagen. Das stecken die weg. Sind 80kg Körpergewicht oder Fahrgewicht?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## 4Springfield (24. Februar 2012)

Hi Nico,
80kg sind reines Körpergewicht. Wenn ihr meint dass es nicht so schlimm ist wenn die Federelemente durchschlagen... nagut der Dämpfer hat ja soweit ich weiß einen schutz. aber die Gabel knallt doch ganz schön.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Februar 2012)

Auch die Gabel hat einen Dropstop. Du kannst aber ruhig härtere Federn einbauen oder der Gabel ein etwas dickflüssigeres Dämpfungsöl verpassen, wenn dir das nicht ganz geheuer ist .

btw: Die blaue Feder in der Gabel war mir mit 80kg in Montur auch schon fast zu weich. Bei deinem Gewicht kannst du ruhig eine härtere nehmen.


----------



## Carnologe (25. Februar 2012)

Danke für das Feedback bezüglich der Größen 

Kommt ihr mit dem Bike gut den Berg rauf?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Februar 2012)

Trotz des Gewichts (18.5kg) geht es damit meiner Meinung nach recht gut voran. Dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend jedenfalls.


----------



## Carnologe (25. Februar 2012)

Warum bist Du bei 18,5kg? Das aktuelle wiegt laut Page 16,2kg (ohne Pedale).


----------



## TiiM (25. Februar 2012)

also die 16,2 stimmen ziemlich sicher nicht...mein hanzz wog mit originalteilen (allerdings auch mit stahlgabel) ca.17,3 kg...der rahmen ist größe S (genau 4kg)

wie müs lee auf über 18kg kommt weiß ich auch nicht Oo

in der neuen WOMB ist ein test mit dem hanzz SL, dort ist das gewicht mit 16,98kg angegeben


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Februar 2012)

Ist doch ganz einfach. Man schaue sich an, welche Teile ich getauscht habe:

Bremsen
Scheiben
Schaltwerk
Trigger
Sattel
Stütze
Reifen
Vorbau
Dämpfer
Gabel
Kassette
(Pedale)

Und dann vergleiche man die Gewichte. Die neuen Teile sind fast ausnahmslos schwerer als die originalen Pendants


----------



## Pred0509 (6. März 2012)

Grüße erstmal an die Hanzz Fahrer und Fahreinnen,

ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken mein Scratch gegen ein Hanzz zu tauschen. Dazu ein paar Fragen an euch:

1. Gibt es bekannte schwachstellen am Rahmen die leicht brechen?
2. Wie sieht es mit den Uphill und Tourentauglichkeit des Hanzz aus?
3. Hat einer negative Erfahrung mit dem Hanzz gemacht?

MfG Pred0509


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiM (6. März 2012)

hallo pred,

die hanzz rahmen brechen, soweit ich weiß, nicht...ich hatte z.b. nur probleme mit einem lager an der wippe, welches nicht richitg eingepresst war. dafür habe ich allerdings einen ersatzrahmen bekommen.

uphilltauglich ist das hanzz auf jeden fall, der hinterbau ist im sitzen auch extrem antriebsneutral und wippt kein bisschen....für längere touren braucht man mMn kraft in den beinen, aber je nach reifen und sitzposition kann ich mir das auch vorstellen .

negative erfahrungen hatte ich, bis auf das problem mit dme lager noch nicht.
der hinterbau flext ein wenig, ich hab z.b. innen an den sitzstreben gummiabrieb von den reifen, aber ein wenig flex ist ja prinzipiell nichts schlimmes.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. März 2012)

1. Dito, bisher sind mir keine gebrochenen Rahmen bekannt. Der ist mMn auch stabil genug entworfen worden.
2. Das, was TiiM sagte .
3. Die Bolzen/Schrauben... Flexen eher weniger, das bei TiiM kann ebenso vom LRS stammen.


----------



## Pred0509 (6. März 2012)

Das hört sich ja gut an, denn ich habe keine Lust nochmal wegen ner gebrochenen Kettenstrebe, siehe Album, ne Tour abzubrechen...

Danke für eure Infos


----------



## 4Springfield (6. März 2012)

Der größte Nachteil (ist aber echt eig. ein bssl. übertrieben) ist die Schaltzugverlegung für die vordere Kettenblattschaltung. Die ist seitlich nach unten verlegt, da kann sich mal ein Ast verfangen und dir den Schaltzug beschädigen. Falls einer jetzt sagt "Ja gut, aber wie hoch die die Wahrscheinlichkeit!" Mir ist es letztes Wochenende passiert.

Aber eig. ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wirklich relativ klein und wie gesagt ist dass der größte Nachteil (meine meinung)


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. März 2012)

Das ist aber bei sehr vielen Rädern der Fall.


----------



## Carnologe (6. März 2012)

Hab mein Hanzz eben beim Händler abgeholt


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. März 2012)

Foddo her!


----------



## Carnologe (6. März 2012)

Unwürdiges Foto, aber bittesehr:

Ein besseres Foto folgt die Tage


----------



## TiiM (6. März 2012)

sehr schöner hanzz 

kette sieht ziemlich schlaff aus.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSix-4 (7. März 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich möchte mir ein Hanzz Pro 2012 zulegen um in eure Reihen aufgenommen zu werden.

Ich bin bei meinem Händler Größe M probegesessen und es ging schon, aber um besser bergauf zu kommen wollte ich Größe L haben. Heute wurde ich informiert dass sich der Liefertermin dafür erstmals verschiebt. Da ich nicht den ganzen sommer warten möchte, könnte ihr mich zum M überreden?
Größe 183cm
Schrittlänge 86cm
Gewicht 70kg

Der Unterschied zwischen M und L ist eher gering: 2cm beim Oberrohr und 2cm beim Sitzrohr.
Als Belohnung verrat ich wo's das Hanzz relativ günstig gibt


----------



## Carnologe (7. März 2012)

Ich bin gestern M und L probegefahren und habe mich für M entschieden.

1,82m groß, Schrittlänge 86, 90kg


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2012)

Ich rate dir zu M . Bin 182cm groß bei 82cm Schritthöhe.


----------



## HANZZ08 (7. März 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Unwürdiges Foto, aber bittesehr:
> 
> Ein besseres Foto folgt die Tage




Find den 2012er Rahmen einfach nur HAMMER!!
Viel besser als des Hellblau bei den 2011er Modellen (woas scho, hab selber n 2011)
Bringt des Kashima Coating eigentlich was??


----------



## Carnologe (7. März 2012)

Solange die Gabel gut anspricht, ist mir das egal


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. März 2012)

Placeboeffekt . Merklich mehr als DLC, eine normale Anodisierung oder die TiN-Beschichtung bringts sicher nicht.

btw: Wirf Gabel und Dämpfer raus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyDoll (8. März 2012)

Jap, Evolver rein! Funktioniert super im Hanzz und spart gut 400g


----------



## Daniel12 (8. März 2012)

ich fahre mit 1,8m ein M, und das ist schon gefühlsmässig sehr "lang", stabiler Gradeauslauf, will in Kurven gedrückt werden. btw stand das irgendwo so im Test, würde die Geo auch eher Richtung DH als FR einordnen. 

meine Entscheidung für das Hanzz war auch gegen ein Scratch, da die Schwingen halt oft das Zeitliche segnen und ich ein stabiles und verlässliches Bike wollte (90kg), das nicht bricht...


----------



## SuperSix-4 (8. März 2012)

Ok danke Jungs! Werd das Rad morgen holen weils heute regnet.

@Carnologe & Daniel12: Sind die Standard-Stahlfedern nicht zu weich für 90kg ? Oder habt ihr die einfach ausgewechselt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. März 2012)

Mit einem kurzen Vorbau ist das Thema Kurven auch gegessen. Ich fahre einen 35mm-Vorbau und komme super damit klar .

@ SuperSix: Ja, für 90kg sind die ziemlich sicher zu weich.


----------



## Carnologe (8. März 2012)

Die 450er geht eigentlich, aber nach der ersten Abfahrt sehen wir mehr. Eventuell zimmer ich auch eine Titanfeder rein


----------



## Carnologe (8. März 2012)

Erste Badeversuche


----------



## Stoawichtl (8. März 2012)

Hab erst gedacht, Hanzz muß mal für kleine Jungs, aber es war nur der Duschschlauch .
Cooles Bad ...


----------



## [email protected] (9. März 2012)

Zum Thema Größe M oder L kann ich Daniel12 nur zustimmen!!! Bin 1,80 bei 75kg und habe auch M genommen, von den Federn her passt das sehr gut im standard. Vorbau hab ich auch gegen einen 35mm getauscht. Damit ist das Kurvenverhalten um längen angenehmer und in der Luft fühle ich mich nun auch wohler.
Finde das Hanzz zu meinen alten Trek Session 77 auch sehr lang, Berg ab musste ich mich erst daran gewöhnen, Berg auf hingegen ist es super angenehm, fährt sich wirklich ausgezeichnet UpHill


----------



## Daniel12 (9. März 2012)

ja die Federn sind bei 90kg zu weich.

habe hinten eine 550´er Feder drin, vorne die grüne in der Fox (-92kg). damit funzt das super.

Vorbau war bei mir komischerweise ein 75mm dran, obwohl nach Liste ein 60´er spezifiziert war. habe den 60´er noch geholt, ist mir kurz genug da der Lenkwinkel auch schön flach ist. habe an meinem Enduro einen 50mm Vorbau das passt da auch gut. 

auf Tour hab ich das noch nicht gefahren, habe da irgendwie leichte Aversionen dagegen  habe sogar überlegt auf ein Kettenblatt und andere KeFü umzurüsten, da ich das Hanzz nur für Bikepark und Local Track geholt habe.


----------



## Daniel12 (9. März 2012)

wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Hansi-Treff in irgendeinem Park? Ich hätte da schon Lust drauf. in der freien Wildbahn begegnet einem ein Hanzz ja doch sehr selten...

hab schon geschaut, kommen ja viele aus der Region, da ließe sich das sicher leicht einrichten.

was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (9. März 2012)

Ich bin im August schon fürs Rosetreffen gebucht .

Wer hat denn überhaupt Lust, was zu organisieren?


----------



## Daniel12 (9. März 2012)

na muss man ja nicht viel organisieren, wir sprechen nen Termin und ne Location ab, hinfahren, Spass haben! wer will kann auch übernachten, wenn es ein WE wird würde ich das auch machen.

man könnte ja entweder Winterberg, Lac Blanc oder sowas in der Art...


----------



## SuperSix-4 (9. März 2012)

LIEBE 
so Gelb ist es gar nicht..


----------



## Daniel12 (9. März 2012)

sieht gut aus, bis auf die Gabel kann man das meiste auch verwenden.

mir gefällt die Farbkombi wirklich gut!


----------



## HANZZ08 (9. März 2012)

SuperSix-4 schrieb:


> LIEBE
> so Gelb ist es gar nicht..




Anfangs wollt ich auch noch n Pro, wegen Farbe und weils so billig ist, aber die 18,5 kg sind mir dann doch bissl zu viel gwesen, weil ich es auch als tourer benutze.  So hab ich dann fürs gleiche  n gebrauchtes Sl gefunden. Des lässt sich auch besser schieben.
Konntest es scho ausführlich testen??
Viel Spaß damit. (Kann scho aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es ROCKT)

Gruß


----------



## Carnologe (10. März 2012)

SuperSix-4 schrieb:


> @Carnologe & Daniel12: Sind die Standard-Stahlfedern nicht zu weich für 90kg ? Oder habt ihr die einfach ausgewechselt?



Ich habe das SL und da ist 'ne 36er Float drin


----------



## NoJan (10. März 2012)

SuperSix-4 schrieb:


> LIEBE
> so Gelb ist es gar nicht..



wenn ich mir ein Bild wünschen könnte, dann von der Umwerfer Aufnahme


----------



## mountainTobi (10. März 2012)

@Müs Lee
Hab ja n Hanzz in L mit 185cm im Wachstum, hätte es aber gerne etwas kompakter.
Kannst du mir sagen welchen Vorbau du benutzt? Empfiehlst du den mir?
Hatte beim Kauf irgendwie auch ein 75mm Syntace Vorbau eingebaut.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2012)

Ich hab den Straitline SSC. Der ist optisch wie technisch sehr geil, ich kann ihn nur empfehlen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainTobi (10. März 2012)

Wow, der ist ja teuer wie sau!!
Bringt die Umstellung viel?


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2012)

Ja, es bringt sehr viel! Leider gibts mMn sonst keinen Vorbau, der so kurz ist und dennoch gut ausschaut. Ich glaube, den Holzfeller gibts in 40mm, aber der ist zum Kotzen.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Was für ein tolles Teil!!
Möchte ich auch


----------



## Carnologe (10. März 2012)

Vielleicht findest Du ja hier was 

http://www.kodex-racing.com/de/produkte/list/vorbauten/


----------



## mountainTobi (10. März 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/483777/cat/29
Ist das deiner??


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2012)

Jap. Ich würde an deiner Stelle zuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSix-4 (10. März 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> wenn ich mir ein Bild wünschen könnte, dann von der Umwerfer Aufnahme



Konnte heut kein extrabild machen, aber vielleicht reicht das:





Gebraucht hab ich kein Hanzz gefunden, sind ja noch recht neu.
Testen konnte ich es noch nicht, aber sobald der Schnee am Berg weg ist geht's los. Kann nicht mehr lange dauern.
Der Hinterbau ist wirklich fantastisch ruhig, aber für längere Touren und bergauf nehm ich besser mein leichtes Mountainbike.

Beim Bild davor sieht man am Oberrohr drei Löcher für die Zugführung für eine Teleskopsattelstütze. Hab schrauben reingestopft 
Und für die Umwerferaufnahme werd ich mir einen Abflussstopfen mit Durchmesser 31mm besorgen!


----------



## Carnologe (14. März 2012)

Heute gekommen, aber noch nicht montiert:


----------



## Scott_Pascal (14. März 2012)

HAMMER HAMMER TEIL!!

Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie toll es sein muss mit dem Teil zu fahren


----------



## Daniel12 (14. März 2012)

ich muss sagen, das Teil fährt wirklich gut.

hab meins am Sonntag über unseren local DH Track geprügelt, echt Sahne wie der Hinterbau geht, auch fette Jumps saugt der einfach klaglos weg. ist denn aber auch massig Federweg was am Hinterrad zur Verfügung steht... 

und muss auch sagen dass man dem Bike einmal in Fahrt das Gewicht nicht anmerkt, ist sehr gut zu bewegen, um die Kurven drücken und auch in der Luft handlich.

und einen harten Kontakt mit nem Baum steckt es auch klaglos weg, bis auf verdrehten Vorbau nix dran


----------



## Stoawichtl (14. März 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


>




, Auch haben will, schnüff .


----------



## mountainTobi (15. März 2012)

Zugeschlagen!! 
Straitlinevorbau ist awesome!
Bunnyhops gehen komischerweise höher, Fahrverhalten wird viel direkter. Fühlt sich jetzt auch "freeridiger" an.
Tuningmaßnahmen: 

-Selle Italia Sattel
-Rock Shox Reverb
-Syntace Moto Griffe
-Straitline SSC
- NC Sudpin III S-Pro


----------



## C9H13NO3 (15. März 2012)

http://www.mdr.de/kripo-live/betrug/artikel119078.html   rennrad? 5000 euro?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. März 2012)

@ Tobi: Sag ich doch .


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (21. März 2012)

Bin froh wenn ich meins nächsten Freitag abholen kann,(hannz pro) bekomme mit 1,76 den s rahmen
Bin vorher nen Kona Stab 43cm gefahren und finde selbst das s schon lang kp warum.
ich freue mich auf nächstes we mein Hängt in wie endlich testen zu können


----------



## HANZZ08 (21. März 2012)

Ich bin 1,55 Meter und Fahr M.
Is da S net bissl zu klein für dich??
Egal, viel Spaß mit dem Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. März 2012)

Ist M nicht ein bisschen groß für dich?


----------



## Daniel12 (21. März 2012)

das wollt ich auch grad fragen... ich bin 1,8m und fahre M, finde das nicht zu klein.


----------



## Carnologe (21. März 2012)

1,55m???  Bist Du noch jung oder bin ich da grad in ein Fettnäpfchen getreten?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. März 2012)

Nein, er ist 13 oder 14 .


----------



## Stoawichtl (22. März 2012)

Hey Müs Lee, alte Petze .


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. März 2012)

Na was denn?


----------



## Stoawichtl (22. März 2012)

13, hast ja Recht. Mehr sog i ned


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (22. März 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,55 Meter und Fahr M.
> Is da S net bissl zu klein für dich??
> Egal, viel Spaß mit dem Bock



Jetzt habt ihr mir Angst gemacht das es doch zu klein ist . Fahre gleich noch mal zu meinem Händler und teste dass nochmal ob ich s oder m nehme, ist nur die Frage ob er beide noch hat


----------



## Daniel12 (22. März 2012)

wo fährst Du denn hin? in der Nähe?

ich komme aus Dortmund und kenne hier keinen Händler den ich nach dem Hanzz fragen würde...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (22. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> wo fährst Du denn hin? in der Nähe?
> 
> ich komme aus Dortmund und kenne hier keinen Händler den ich nach dem Hanzz fragen würde...??



Megabike Iserlohn hat es (ja lach ruhig), da kaufe ich es weil der in der Nähe der einzige ist der es reserviert hat bei cube und es innerhalb von 2 Tagen liefern kann. 
Sonst läuft alles wie immer über den Räuber


----------



## Daniel12 (22. März 2012)

ne ich lach nicht wusste gar nicht von einem Cube Händler...

und er Räuber ist eigentlich der Reuber


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (22. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ne ich lach nicht wusste gar nicht von einem Cube Händler...
> 
> und er Räuber ist eigentlich der Reuber


Das ist nun zeg Händler der auch eine kleine Auswahl an Cube bike hat 
mit dem reuber liegt an meinem Handy schei... T9


----------



## Daniel12 (24. März 2012)

und was ist es jetzt geworden??


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (24. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> und was ist es jetzt geworden??



Es ist bei dem S Rahmen geblieben, weil ich beim m schon fast wie bei so ner cc Schüssel drin liege )


----------



## Daniel12 (24. März 2012)

ok, wann ist erste Testfahrt? mal am Ebberg treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (24. März 2012)

Mein Hanzz sieht morgen das erste Mal den Wald  

Heute habe ich die Sattelstütze gekürzt, da sie doch noch weit rausschaute obwohl sie komplett versenkt war.

Syntace P6 von 400mm auf 350mm passt perfekt!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (24. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ok, wann ist erste Testfahrt? mal am Ebberg treffen?


 
Wenn alles so läuft wie ich das geplannt habe hole ich es Freitag ab, Samstag dann Winterbeg und sonntag Ebberg 

Wochenend Masterplan 

Ich schicke dir am Freitag ne pm dann können wir ja nen Tag ausmachen


----------



## Scott_Pascal (25. März 2012)

Fährt jemand das Two15?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. März 2012)

Flairco hat vor Ewigkeiten eins bestellt, aber ob das schon angekommen ist...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (25. März 2012)

Okay.
Weil Thread dazu gibt es glaub keinen.


----------



## cytrax (25. März 2012)

Gibt es  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=520440&highlight=cube+15&page=6


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. März 2012)

Protis sind sauber 
 Jetzt kann mein Hannz kommen und Wibe öfnen


----------



## strokaments (25. März 2012)

Habe seit gestern das Hanzz Pro 2012 und gleich vom Fahrradladen ins Gelände (zugegeben, dass ist hier in der Leipziger Gegend nicht besonders hoch^^). Macht auf jeden Fall Laune das Bike. 

Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass es mein erstes Fully Ever ist 

Bei circa 1,87m übrigens für die L entschieden.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. März 2012)

strokaments schrieb:


> Habe seit gestern das Hanzz Pro 2012 und gleich vom Fahrradladen ins Gelände (zugegeben, dass ist hier in der Leipziger Gegend nicht besonders hoch^^). Macht auf jeden Fall Laune das Bike.
> 
> Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass es mein erstes Fully Ever ist
> 
> Bei circa 1,87m übrigens für die L entschieden.


 
Bei dem L liegst du dann aber schon sehr im Rad (CC-like)
Wie schauts mit der 2 fach Kurbel aus Springt die kette oder ist das ok so


----------



## strokaments (25. März 2012)

Dann ist die XL wohl nahe am Liegerad oder wie? 

Also mir ist die Kette bislang nicht runtergesprungen, allerdings liegt die Kette nur im oberen Ritzel wirklich in der "Vertiefung" der KeFü, sobald man ins untere Ritzel schaltet, liegt die Kette quasi auf dem Rand der KeFü. Keine Ahnung ob die Kette da vielleicht nen Abgang macht, wenn man wirklich im rauen Gelände unterwegs ist. Das war ich natürlich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (25. März 2012)

also ich denk bei 1,87 ist L schon ok.

und mit der Kefü springt die Kette nicht an, dass sie im kleinen Ritzel auf der Erhöhung läuft ist normal!


----------



## Paskull (26. März 2012)

Bin 1.85m und Fahre ein 2011er in L.
Kette ist noch nie raus gesprungen.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (28. März 2012)

hat einer erfahrungen mit einer 200mm DH Gabel im Hanzz?
ich habe nen Angebot für eine 888 rc3 titan evo bekommen und will damit die Domain ersetzen meint ihr dass geht oder komme ich vorne dann zu hoch


----------



## Daniel12 (28. März 2012)

denke das sollte gehen der Unterschied ist doch recht gering.


----------



## morph027 (28. März 2012)

Hab in Saalbach auch eins von einem Cube-Mitarbeiter mit 200er Gabel am Stand gesehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2012)

Bei einem Crash mit Delle im Oberrohr darfst du dann aber nicht heulen .


----------



## ToyDoll (29. März 2012)

Geht aber recht gut, bin meins mit ner Boxxer im Rookies Cup gefahren weil mein DHler noch nicht fertig war


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (29. März 2012)

Ok dann werde ich nächste Woche mal die Boxxer da rein schraubendanke für die vielen antworten


----------



## Tiefenkraft (29. März 2012)

Den Hinterbau fand ich mit der Feder 2,8 x 450 persönlich als recht schwammig obwohl der Sagwert mit 12,7mm (20%) richtig eingestellt war (Mein Köpergewicht beträgt 81 Kg).  Nun habe ich mir eine Feder 2,8 x 500 geholt und auf den gleichen Sagwert eingestellt. Was ein unterschied. Hätte nicht gedacht das die 50Lbs mehr so viel bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2012)

Bitte, 20%? Das ist ein Freerider, da kann man locker 30% fahren. Dass sich der Hinterbau schwammig anfühlte, war eher Schuld des Dämpfers oder dessene Einstellungen.


----------



## Daniel12 (29. März 2012)

da geb ich müsli recht!

und ich frag mich, wie Du mit einer härteren Feder den gleichen Sag eingestellt hast??

den Sag stelle ich ja mit der Feder ein, ansonsten gibts da nix zu "stellen"...


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2012)

Na, Vorspannung.


----------



## ToyDoll (30. März 2012)

Ihr habts Probleme, kaufts euch an Luftdämpfer


----------



## Tiefenkraft (30. März 2012)

Den Sagwert stelle ich mir immer ohne einen Rucksack zutragen ein deswegen nehm ich nur 20%. Der gleiche Sagwert  ergab sich so. Bei der 450 Feder musste ich die Verstellmutter fast bis zum Ende Schrauben und  mit der 500 Feder  brauche ich die Verstellmutter nur knapp ¼ auf schrauben.  So bleibt die Kennlinie des Feder Herstellers bewahrt. Kann ja zum Glück jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Ich selber bin durch die Option schneller mit dem Bike unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2012)

Ähem. Die Kennlinie bleibt eh immer die gleiche. Federn sind linear.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefenkraft (30. März 2012)

Da es mich noch mal interessiert hat habe ich noch mal gemessen  Fox baut tatsächlich nur Federn mit einer linearen Kennlinie. 



  Zur Aussage es gibt nur linearen Kennlinie das stimmt nicht. 
  Hier mal mehr dazu.


http://www.ride-downhill.de/blog/?p=842


  Aber egal. 



  Hauptsache ist das ich mich besser auf dem Bike fühle und der Spaß im Vordergrund steht. 



  Kann endlich mal wieder das Wetter bitte wieder besser werden grrrrr.... !!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2012)

Ich greif das dennoch noch mal auf . Nur Gasfedern haben echte progressive Federkennlinien, Metallfedern dagegen immer linear (bzw. wegen der Reibung so minimal progressiv, dass sie trotzdem als linear angesehen werden) Auch, wenn man mehrere in Reihe schaltet, sind sie einzeln dennoch linear. Progressivität wird meist durch eine unterstützende Luftfeder erreicht oder eine wegabhängige Druckstufendämpfung.


----------



## ThomasAC (30. März 2012)

Nicht korrekt. Durch Variation des Windungs- oder Drahtdurchmessers erhält man auch progressive oder degressive Stahlfedern. siehe hier


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. März 2012)

Ok, in dem Falle nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!


----------



## Daniel12 (30. März 2012)

man stellt NIEMALS den Sag bei einem Stahlfederdämpfer durch die Vorspannung der Mutter ein! Diese Mutter wird höchstens 2 Umdrehungen angedreht damit die Feder nicht wackelt/klappert, der Sag ist immer die Folge der entsprechenden Federstärke und Fahrergewicht... wer die Vorspannung der Feder zur Sag Einstellung nutzt weiss nicht was er tut. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Paskull (30. März 2012)

Wo wir schon beim Einstellen sind. Bin ja ganz zufrieden aber Optimierungspotential gibt es immer. 
Kennt jemand einen guten Guide oder hat ein paar tuning Tips?


----------



## krusty2728 (30. März 2012)

hallo leute,

liebäugle mit dem kauf eines hanzz. das 2012er sl ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer. entwerder ein gebrauchtes 2011 er, wobei ich mir da mit der gabel un dem daempfer nicht sicher bin. 
Gabel:	Fox 36 FLOAT RC2 FIT 180mm, 20mm through axle 
Dämpfer: FOX DHX RC4 216mm length 

man liest ja doch gemischtes ueber die gabel.
lohn es etwas mehr fuer ein 2012er hanzz race auszugeben und dafuer die fox van zu haben?oder wie seht ihr das 2011er modell im vergleich zum 2012er race? gab es 2011 eig, nur ein modell? bitte um infos. haut rein

gruß
florian


----------



## HANZZ08 (30. März 2012)

Ein 2012er race ist gleich ausgestattet wie das 2011er pro...würde also auf jeden fall das 2011er sl für weniger geld nehmen
Und wenn dir die Gabel nich passt, kannst se bestimmt auch ziemlich gut weiterverkaufen...

gruß


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (30. März 2012)

Mein Hanzz habe ich heute abgeholt!! und sofort am Berch getestet
Morgen gehts dann nach Wibe


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (30. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (1. April 2012)

Fäääät!
Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen


----------



## Daniel12 (1. April 2012)

und, wie war´s?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (2. April 2012)

Der Hammer bin Mittwoch wieder da und hole. Mir die gravity card 
es ließ sich besser fahren als das Stab allein schon weil es von hinterbau besser anspricht obwohl es einiges weniger federweg hat


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. April 2012)

Schmeiss den Dämpfer raus und lass dich ein weiteres Mal überraschen.


----------



## mountainTobi (2. April 2012)

Wie regel ich das den mit der Vorspannung der der Feder? Habe das Gefühl ich hab das Teil noch nicht optimal eingestellt. Habe sie Feder schon ein paar Umdrehungen reingedreht. Ich bin etwas verwöhnt von meinem früheren Remedy.
Mein Hinterbau spricht erst so richtig an wenns es schon heftig rumpelt. Ist der Hinterbau bei euch sehr sensibel?
Nur nochmal zur Info: 73kg bei 450er Feder

PS: Kann auch sein ich bin a weng sensibel


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (2. April 2012)

Mit dem ansprechen bin ich zufrieden habe die federvorspannung fast raus und die zugstufe hat einen klick 
So finde ich es am besten 

Ps wiege auch 75kg und habe 450 Feder


----------



## Daniel12 (2. April 2012)

450 Feder bei 73 kg sollte schon passen...

habe 90kg und eine 550 Feder und finde den Hinterbau super sensibel.


----------



## Daniel12 (2. April 2012)

ok, wir machen mal nen Treff am Berch aus, vielleicht kommendes WE da ist lange frei und nach Wibe sollte man dann sicher nicht


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (2. April 2012)

@ Daniel2 bin ab Mittwoch 2Tage in wibe,aber am we können wir uns gerne mal treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (2. April 2012)

nimm genug zu trinken mit, für die Wartezeit am Lift!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (2. April 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> nimm genug zu trinken mit, für die Wartezeit am Lift!



In der Woche wird es nicht so voll 
Am Samstag war richtig leer keine Wartezeit am lift, die ganzen schön Wetter Fahrer war es vll zu kalt und nass (4-7 Grad und Regen, gehagelt hat auch ) das halt mich aber nicht auf war mal wieder ne lustige schlammschlacht


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. April 2012)

Zuletzt mit 80kg Komplettgewicht und 400er Feder im Vivid. Eine Umdrehung Vorspannung damit die Feder nicht klappert. Wie sind deine Dämpfereinstellungen?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (2. April 2012)

Shit ich habe mein Ausfallende geschottet 
genau der zapfen unter wo die Schaltung mit der schraube anliegt ist geplatzt und jetzt liegt die Schaltung am da an und macht mega knall Geräusche 
Das ist voll die fehl konstruiert weil die Spannschraube da nur ein paar Millimeter anliegt und jetzt schon diesen kleinen zapfen so abgenutzt hat das die spannschraube bei dem kleinen Schlag vorbei rutscht 

Bin voll angepi... weil ich jetzt hier im Urlaub in Trier bin und nicht fahren kann teil von bikedieler bestellen lassen dauert auch 4 Tage


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2012)

Mir schwirrte schon lange die Idee eines eigenen Ausfallendes im Kopf. Mit CAD kann ich umgehen und im Sommer habe ich eventuell Zugriff auf eine Fräsbank. Wenn es mit den Maßen irgendwie hinkommt, versuche ich das mal.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (3. April 2012)

Immer wenn man Probleme her ist keiner von cube zu erreichen  
Was mach soll ich machen bin extra zum bike von Dortmund nach Trier gefahren und dann so nen schei... 
wer zahlt mir das wenn ich wegen so ner fehlKonstruktion meinen Urlaub abbrechen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (3. April 2012)

sorry aber wer ohne ersatzschaltauge in den Urlaub fährt gehört so wie so bestraft.
Nichts ist Ärgerlicher als rum zu sitzen weil ein Verschleißteil defekt ist.
Hier waren mal Alternativen. Vielleicht sind die ja besser.
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...&sidDEMOSHOP=156896cdeb1e2bc994aafe28e3e7f2b8


----------



## mountainTobi (3. April 2012)

Meine Feder war schon ein paar Umdrehungen reingedreht. Gestern hab ich mal nur eine Umdrehung Vorspannung ausprobiert, aber da federt der DÃ¤mper ja schon beim runterfahren von einem Bordstein mehr als die HÃ¤lfte ein. Fahrt ihr wirklich so soft?â¬

MÃ¼s Lee: Wenn dass was wird mit deinem konstruierten Schaltauge, steig ins GeschÃ¤ft ein


----------



## Daniel12 (3. April 2012)

passen die auf alle Baujahre? ich bin Anfang Mai auch mit meinem im Urlaub, nehm sicherheitshalber eins mit


----------



## Daniel12 (3. April 2012)

ja man fährt das Hanzz so soft, als Freerider kannst Du 30% Sag fahren, das entspricht ja mehr als 6cm Federweg.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2012)

@ Tobi: Mach dich mal schlau. Die Vorspannung ändert nichts an der Federhärte, nur am Sag.


----------



## Daniel12 (3. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Tobi: Mach dich mal schlau. Die Vorspannung ändert nichts an der Federhärte, nur am Sag.



genau des isses!

wenn´s Dir zu weich ist, musst Du ne stärkere Feder nehmen...

und selbst beim sag muss man vorsichtig sein, denn wenn Du die Feder zu weit zusammendrückst dann federt da immer weniger...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

...und Fox gibt vor nur max 2mm (=2Umdrehungen) Vorspannung. Manche ihrer Federn sind sehr gnau bemessen.

G.


----------



## TiiM (3. April 2012)

also bei dem ausfallende kann man sich zur not mit loctite und fest anziehen helfen..ansonsten hilft bei einem neuen ausfallende dann ein saint schaltwerk, das stützt sich auf der vollen breite ab


----------



## HANZZ08 (3. April 2012)

Jup, hab mit dem Saint am Hanzz auch keine Probleme
Vom XT liest man da schon anderes


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (3. April 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Jup, hab mit dem Saint am Hanzz auch keine Probleme
> Vom XT liest man da schon anderes



Ja wenn die saint da eine größere auflagefläche hat ist das Problem gelöst aber warum verkauft cube so eine Zusammenstellung wenn das nicht funzt  

Dann hole ich mir nächst Woche mal den saint Satz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (3. April 2012)

Habe heute Mittag ne kleine Mutter aus dem modelbau laden geholt und die auf die schraube gemacht somit habe ich auch an der abgefetzten Aufnahme genug Auflagefläche um fahren zu können


----------



## HANZZ08 (4. April 2012)

Ich finds auch blöd, dass cube das Problem mit den 2012er Hanzzen nich behoben hat...
Wäre doch nur 1mm


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (4. April 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch blöd, dass cube das Problem mit den 2012er Hanzzen nich behoben hat...
> Wäre doch nur 1mm



Ja und genau das ärgert mich so weil wenn ich da nen neues Ausfallende einsetzen habe ich das Problem nach kurzer Zeit wieder  

Somit muss ich echt das saint einbauen was mir eigentlich für meine Verhältnisse zu teuer ist nur weil die keine Änderung von einem Millimeter machen


----------



## Daniel12 (4. April 2012)

ja komisch, da habe ich wohl Glück gehabt, hatte das XT in longcage dran, fand ich sehr merkwürdig an nem Freerider, habe vor der ersten fahrt auf das Saint mediumcage gewechselt, läuft problemlos...


----------



## strokaments (4. April 2012)

Hi, habe das 12'er Hanzz Pro mit dem SLX Schaltwerk....heißt das jetzt, ich sollte auch lieber n Saint dranbasteln? In welchen Situationen kann denn da was kaputt gehen wenn man nicht wechselt?


----------



## HANZZ08 (4. April 2012)

z.B. Bei drops oder so...
Mitm slx Schaltwerk ist das Schaltauge halt wahrscheinlich n Verschleißteil, auf n paar Schaltaugen gerechnet is dann des Saint gar nich mehr so teuer


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. April 2012)

X.9, anyone? Läuft bei mir problemlos.


----------



## Daniel12 (4. April 2012)

den Aufpreis haste nach dem ersten Schaltauge raus!

das Saint gabÂ´s bei BrÃ¼gelmann fÃ¼r 89â¬, da ziehst Du den zu erzielenden Preis fÃ¼r das SLX/XT wieder ab, dazu den Preis des neuen Schaltauges (40â¬) und schon passts


----------



## 4Springfield (4. April 2012)

War gestern wieder mit meinem Hanzzie unterwegs.
Ich liebe dieses Rad. Berg runter machts am meisten spaß.
Habe ein kleinen Clip gemacht und muss sagen das Hanzz läuft am besten wenns schnell wird.


P.s. Ist zwar nicht das beste Video geworden aber ich finde dass es eh zu wenig vom Hanzz gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin11 (5. April 2012)

Meine Freundin möchte sich auch ein Hanzz Pro 2012 zulegen. Sie ist 175cm groß. Genauere Maße wie Schrittlänge hab ich gerade nicht zur Hand. Die Frage ist nun ob man für den Bikepark (ausschließlich) Größe M oder S nimmt. Vielleicht kann jemand in dieser Größenordnung seine Erfahrung mitteilen.


----------



## ToyDoll (5. April 2012)

Bin ca 1,76 und fahr M. Mir passts perfekt.. Denke das S is zu klein, bins zwar noch nicht gefahrn aber es sieht schon extrem winzig aus..


----------



## Daniel12 (5. April 2012)

wenn´s rein für den Bikepark sein soll würde ich M empfehlen. Das Hanzz ist von Oberrohr recht lang, da könnte das M bei 1,75 und nur Park zu kurz sein.

Edit: bin 1,79m fahre ein M als Freerider und DH-Bike Ersatz, sollte auf gar keinen Fall länger sein, und ich mag eher längere Bikes.


----------



## Flairco (5. April 2012)

krusty2728 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> liebäugle mit dem kauf eines hanzz. das 2012er sl ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer. entwerder ein gebrauchtes 2011 er, wobei ich mir da mit der gabel un dem daempfer nicht sicher bin.
> Gabel:	Fox 36 FLOAT RC2 FIT 180mm, 20mm through axle
> ...



Hallo, 

was hast du denn über die Gabel gelesen? Bei mir hat die so einiges mitmachen müssen und sie hält. Kannste mir mal nen Link schicken? 

So dann noch eine Frage in eigener Sache, 

ist der Fahrer dieses Videos 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUoroUr-Kyo"]Teamrider Multicycle/Endlos beim Scott Gang Battle 2011 - Quali in Saalbach      - YouTube[/nomedia]

auch hier im Forum? ^^

Ich kann mich mal erinnern mit einem geschrieben zu haben der meinte ihm wäre das Hanzz "zu wenig".. naja wenn ich mir das Video anschaue dann frage ich mich was da zu wenig sein kann? In irgendeiner Freeride hab ich auch mal gelesen dass das Bike zum Vollgasgeben nicht geeignet ist, eher der "coole cruiser" mit viel zu hartem Sattel. Da frag ich mich was für Pfeifen da arbeiten. 

Hab mir ein RockyMountain geholt, spiele aber stark mit dem Gedanken mir noch einmal ein Hanzz zu holen, denn das Ding macht Spaß ^^. Mal schauen was sich ergibt.


----------



## Mircwidu (5. April 2012)

@ Flairco
Über das Video kommt man auf die Team Homepage und dort klingt es stark nach dem Martin B (ehemaliger DHLer) http://www.multicycle-tours.de/ueber-uns#team
Vielleicht einfach mal über die Webseite kontakt aufnehmen.

Gerade weil das Hanzz recht lang ist sollte es beim Vollgas geben ruhiger laufen.
Und ob S oder M sollte man nach persönlichen Vorlieben entscheiden. Ich zum Beispiel mag eher kleine Räder.
Am besten mal probe rollen.
Wenn du relativ schnell zum Ochsenkopf kommst. Dort sind die Leihräder Hanzz. Besser kann man nicht testen welches einem im Park besser passt.


----------



## Daniel12 (5. April 2012)

je schneller es wird desto besser geht das Hanzz, das ist unbestritten!

nutze es halt auch als Ersatz für mein DH Bike, kommt vom Hinterbau her locker dran an 200mm DH Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (5. April 2012)

ToyDoll schrieb:


> Bin ca 1,76 und fahr M. Mir passts perfekt.. Denke das S is zu klein, bins zwar noch nicht gefahrn aber es sieht schon extrem winzig aus..



Ich fahre es in S und bin voll zufrieden mit der Größe so lässt es sich echt noch verspielt fahren und bockt sogar auf ner dirtline noch 

@ Daniel kommst Samstag zum Ebberg


----------



## TiiM (5. April 2012)

ich fahre auch S bei 1, 76m


----------



## Daniel12 (5. April 2012)

mal sehen wenn es nicht regnet und dann so ab 15-16 Uhr könnte passen, leider hab ich aktuell viel um die Ohren, noch 2 Wochen dann wirds ruhiger...


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (5. April 2012)

Das war gestern in Trassem


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (6. April 2012)

Habe ich grade bekommen sieht so auch nit schlecht aus!
Bearbeitet und  photografiert von Lukas (L.B. PICTURES) könnt ihr unter dem Namen auch bei Facebook finden


----------



## Martin11 (6. April 2012)

Weiß jemand wo man in München und Umgebung (ca. 100km) ein Hanzz testen kann? Muss nicht mal im Gelände sein. Die üblichen Cubehändler haben alle keine im Geschäft stehen.


----------



## Daniel12 (6. April 2012)

@monkey: morgen klapps nicht, ich hab den ganzen Tag Programm, glauge das Wetter wird auch so mittelprächitg...


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (6. April 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> @monkey: morgen klapps nicht, ich hab den ganzen Tag Programm, glauge das Wetter wird auch so mittelprächitg...



Ok dann werde ich mich den anderen anschließen und mit nach Warstein zum Park fahren


----------



## nathan_se (12. April 2012)

Hey Leute,

möchte mal eure Meinung hören... Ich brauche einen neuen Lenker, weil der Vorbesitzer den jetzigen ziemlich stark gekürzt hat. Ich habe jetzt diesen hier gefunden:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Riserbar-Lenker-318mm-780mm-2012::30205.html

Den im Bild ganz untersten, in türkis. Was meint ihr: Passt der farblich zu dem blau-türkis des 2010/11 Hanzz? Gibts vielleicht irgendwo noch bessere / andere Bilder von dem Teil? Besten Dank!

Ciao!


----------



## Daniel12 (12. April 2012)

leider k.A. aber sieht erstmal interessant aus.

wenn Du ihn bestellst sag doch mal bescheid ob der farblich passt, wäre für mich auch interessant.

einen blauen Race Face oder Sixpack würde ich nicht nehmen, die sind wirklich blau und passen farblich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (12. April 2012)

Weiß auch nicht so genau was farblich gut passt ist das blau von Nc17. 
Beim dartmore würde ich vll das dunklere blau blau nehmen


----------



## nathan_se (12. April 2012)

Danke für eure Meinungen! 

Ich bestell den jetzt einfach mal in türkis und dann seh ich ja, ob es farblich passt. Wenn nicht geht er halt wieder zurück.

Versuche auch, dann Bilder zu machen!


----------



## Paskull (12. April 2012)

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/lenker-barends/sunline-v1-lenker-flat-blau/247807.html

habe den in dem anderen blau ein meinem AM denke daher das das hellblau zum Hanzz passen wird.


----------



## nathan_se (13. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> X.9, anyone? Läuft bei mir problemlos.



Welche Käfiglänge hast du denn beim X.9? Ich wollte mir das nämlich auch zulegen (bin eher SRAM-Freund) und tendiere zum Mediumcage. 

Ich werde aber vermutlich vorne später noch auf 1-fach Kettenblatt umbauen, daher ginge evtl. auch Shortcage...


----------



## morph027 (13. April 2012)

Ich hab bei mir (kein Hanzz) auch 'nen Short dran. Mit 24/36 vorn und 11/32 hinten passt das mit Kefü grad so. 36/32 geht zwar, aber da tut mir die Kette schon leid.

Mit einem 22er hing das ganze dann zu sehr durch.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (13. April 2012)

Ist irgend ein hanzz am we in kallenhardt park da oder fährt sogar das DHrace mit


----------



## strokaments (13. April 2012)

Habe mal ne Frage: fahre ja das 12er Hanzz und hab standarmäßig vorne n 36er Kettenblatt (also das Große logischerweise) und hinten halt die 11-24er Kasette.

Als ich letztens mal auf der Straße unterwegs war und auch mal n bisschen schneller fahren wollte, war ich im höchsten Gang aber es ging nicht wirklich vorwärts (also vorwärts schon aber hab irgendwann ins leere getreten). Daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich mir problemlos ein 38er oder gar 40er vorne montieren kann und ob das mitm Umwerfer und Schaltwerk passt?!

Wenn ja, wozu würdet ihr raten, 38er oder 40er?

Gruß


----------



## Daniel12 (13. April 2012)

Junge, wenn Du auf der Strasse vorne auf dem 36 ins Leere trittst, hast Du evtl. das falsche Bike gekauft

ich komme vorne nicht annähernd an diese Situation mit dem Hanzz dran!


----------



## C9H13NO3 (13. April 2012)

http://www.bikestore.cc/blackmarket-bada-boom-2011-787mm-318mm-blue-p-173271.html
hab den und er passt super zum 2011er hanzz, preis ist auch ok. 
http://www.bikestore.cc/blackmarket-bada-boom-2011-787mm-318mm-blue-p-173271.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (13. April 2012)

hey, der sieht gut aus und ist günstig!

haste mal ein Bild von Deinem Hobel?

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## C9H13NO3 (13. April 2012)

foto


----------



## HanzzOr (15. April 2012)

C9H13NO3 schrieb:


> foto



Sieht gut aus! 

Noch eine andere Frage. Hat jemand ein Tipp für gute Pedalen? Eventuell sogar in so einem Blau?


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2012)

Sixpack gibts in blau, Spank, Syncros Meathook (sensationeller Grip!) usw. usf.


----------



## C9H13NO3 (15. April 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ultraleichte-Plattformpedale-2012::29858.html
die sind Hellblau


----------



## 4Springfield (15. April 2012)

Zu den blauen Pedalen >  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...e/DMR-Vault-Plattform-Pedale-2012::26034.html

Habe ich, und sehen relativ gut aus und recht breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (15. April 2012)

KampfkazzZ schrieb:


> Gibt es unter den Hanzz-Besitzern einen begabten Fräser?
> Warum ich frage: Dass das Schaltauge nicht der große Wurf ist, darin sind wir uns alle einig.
> 
> Erstens existiert das Problem, dass sich die Nase, an der sich das Schaltwerk abstützt, gerne mal verabschiedet.
> ...



So Kazzz....

diese Woche wird das ganze vollendet! Hab noch ein wenig dran rum konstruiert, damit ich ein funktionsfähiges Programm schreiben konnte.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/i3/rk/i3rke7qllfhd/large_2012-04-12-075.jpg

ich denke das Sollte die Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit klären, dein Entwurf ist Bombe!Hab schnell noch den X-12 von Syntace bestellt um es fertig zu machen u schauen ob alles passt.


----------



## HanzzOr (15. April 2012)

Sauber die Pedalen in Blau Hammer! Danke für die Tipps, Links und Bilder. Das mit der Katze HAHA 

...leider ist der Grip auf den Standart Pedalen die gerade drauf sind dermaßen schlecht das es einem den Spaß raubt. Nebem dem wohl noch schlecht eingestelltem FW ;/


----------



## Daniel12 (16. April 2012)

jo der blaue Lenker sieht passend aus!

Pedale auch cool, da hat die Katze ja jetzt wieder richtig Grip


----------



## Daniel12 (16. April 2012)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> So Kazzz....
> 
> diese Woche wird das ganze vollendet! Hab noch ein wenig dran rum konstruiert, damit ich ein funktionsfähiges Programm schreiben konnte.
> 
> ...



das ist Hammer!

wenn Du jetzt noch eine Kleinserie inkl. Schaltauge und Schraube auflegst hast Du sicher viele Abnehmer!!! 

PS: bin natürlich dabei!


----------



## nathan_se (16. April 2012)

Gestern in Winterberg war ja das reinste Hanzz-Treffen...

1. 2011er SL mit Hammerschmidt + Reverb
2. 2012er SL 
(Diese beiden waren in einer Truppe zusammen unterwegs.)

3. Ein junger Bursche mit einem 2012er Pro. 
4. Ich mit meinem 2011er Pro.

Zufällig jemand von hier dabei gewesen? 

PS:
Bei einer möglichen Ausfallenden-Aktion wäre ich auch mit dabei!


----------



## HanzzOr (16. April 2012)

War nicht dort. Leider...


----------



## luckyrider86 (16. April 2012)

hallo zusammen, 

kann mir einer was zum gewicht des Hanzz Rahmen sagen?

Grüße


----------



## TiiM (16. April 2012)

glatte 4kg ohne alles in größe S


----------



## Stoawichtl (16. April 2012)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> So Kazzz....
> 
> diese Woche wird das ganze vollendet! Hab noch ein wenig dran rum konstruiert, damit ich ein funktionsfähiges Programm schreiben konnte.
> 
> ...




Bin dabei  Die beste Erfindung seit der Erfindung des Rades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cube scheint da etwas weit weg von der Realität zu sein ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. April 2012)

Ich würde auch eins nehmen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (17. April 2012)

Ab wann und wo kann ich bestellen 
gibst die auch in passendem 2012 Blau


----------



## Marcel Neubert (17. April 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/ey/07/ey0750zn8jq7/medium_2012-04-17-077.jpg

so jetzt muss ich auf mein bestelltes Syntaceschaltauge warten..


----------



## Mircwidu (17. April 2012)

Hab noch welche rum liegen Marcel. Wenn du Freitag beim Stammtisch bist kann ich dir eins mit bringen.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (17. April 2012)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Hab noch welche rum liegen Marcel. Wenn du Freitag beim Stammtisch bist kann ich dir eins mit bringen.



Hey Rob,

wenn meins bis Freitag nicht da ist komm ich auf dich zurück!


----------



## Marcel Neubert (17. April 2012)

Fertig und passt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/7n/up/7nup73jhnuzi/large_2012-04-17-079.jpg


----------



## morph027 (17. April 2012)

Sauberst...

Jetzt schnell 'ne Kleinserie auflegen...hopp!


----------



## KampfkazzZ (17. April 2012)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Fertig und passt
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/7n/up/7nup73jhnuzi/large_2012-04-17-079.jpg



So hab ich mir das vorgestellt! Saubere Arbeit! 
Ja Marcel - jetzt musst du dir nur noch nen Preis überlegen, dann kannste dir ein Taschengeld damit verdienen! ;-) Ich freu mich schon auf Post von dir!


----------



## Daniel12 (17. April 2012)

genau!!!


----------



## TiiM (17. April 2012)

also ich denke ich würd auch eins nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikaholic (18. April 2012)

Hallo ,

würd mir gern ein Hanzz von 2011 holen. Was fahrt ihr für Rahmengrößen?Ich bin 180 und könnte eins in ner M bekommen. Ist das zu  klein oder geht das gerade noch?

gruß


----------



## krusty2728 (18. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit neustem auch Besitzer eines Hanzz. Ich komme jedoch mit der Dämpfereinstellung nicht ganz klar. Ich hab nen DHX RC4 mit ner 450er Feder, welche evtl. zu weich ist für mich. Zunächst möchte ich allerdings mal den SAG messen. Nur wie? Den kompletten Dämpferhub mal ausmessen ohne Feder, dann mit einnem Kabelbinder fixieren und die Nachgiebigkeit ermitteln? Die Feder lege ich ja max. 2 Umdrehungen an. Aber welchen Luftdruck nehm ich? Ich verstehe das Zusammenspiel von der Feder und der Luft nicht ganz. Die Einstellung des SAGs erfolgt nur über die Feder richtig. Vorspannung über 2 Umdrehungen sollte auch vermieden werden, da sonst die Wicklungen aufeinandertreffen können und der Dämpfer nicht optimal arbeiten kann, rivhtig?.  Dient die dann Luft nur zum ändern der Parameter wie Low-Highspeed Druckstufe, Rebound und diesem Durchschlagschutz?. Vielleicht kann mir mal einer helfen. Die Anleitung von Fox ist nicht wirklich ausführlich. Danke und Gruß flo
P.S. Würd auch ein Schaltauge nehmen


----------



## nathan_se (18. April 2012)

bikaholic schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> würd mir gern ein Hanzz von 2011 holen. Was fahrt ihr für Rahmengrößen?Ich bin 180 und könnte eins in ner M bekommen. Ist das zu  klein oder geht das gerade noch?
> 
> gruß



Moin,

am besten ist natürlich immer ausprobieren, aber grundsätzlich sollte das ganz gut passen, da unser lieber Hanzz ja ein vergleichsweise langer Bursche ist! 

Edit sagt: Ich bin 186cm und habe L. Das passt für mich gut!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (18. April 2012)

bikaholic schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> würd mir gern ein Hanzz von 2011 holen. Was fahrt ihr für Rahmengrößen?Ich bin 180 und könnte eins in ner M bekommen. Ist das zu  klein oder geht das gerade noch?
> 
> gruß



Also das mit der Größe kann man so nicht direkt beantworten, das ist ja nach persönlichen vorlieben ganz unterschiedlich. Kommt ja immer drauf an was du machen willst mit der Gerät  bei Bikepark und freeride ist nun kleineres oft besser, weil wendiger bei Tour nen größeres wegen vll. klettereigenschaften

Ich selber nutze meinst fast ausschließlich im Park und auf Homespots und habe bei ner größe von 1.76 ein S Rahmen  obwohl alle meinten ich sollte M oder sogar L nehmen 

Am besten ist du fährst zum Dealer und testest es aus


----------



## Flairco (18. April 2012)

krusty2728 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin seit neustem auch Besitzer eines Hanzz. Ich komme jedoch mit der Dämpfereinstellung nicht ganz klar. Ich hab nen DHX RC4 mit ner 450er Feder, welche evtl. zu weich ist für mich. Zunächst möchte ich allerdings mal den SAG messen. Nur wie? Den kompletten Dämpferhub mal ausmessen ohne Feder, dann mit einnem Kabelbinder fixieren und die Nachgiebigkeit ermitteln? Die Feder lege ich ja max. 2 Umdrehungen an. Aber welchen Luftdruck nehm ich? Ich verstehe das Zusammenspiel von der Feder und der Luft nicht ganz. Die Einstellung des SAGs erfolgt nur über die Feder richtig. Vorspannung über 2 Umdrehungen sollte auch vermieden werden, da sonst die Wicklungen aufeinandertreffen können und der Dämpfer nicht optimal arbeiten kann, rivhtig?.  Dient die dann Luft nur zum ändern der Parameter wie Low-Highspeed Druckstufe, Rebound und diesem Durchschlagschutz?. Vielleicht kann mir mal einer helfen. Die Anleitung von Fox ist nicht wirklich ausführlich. Danke und Gruß flo
> P.S. Würd auch ein Schaltauge nehmen



Hi, 

ich versuche mich mal. 

Die durchschläge sind in meinen augen normal, du kannst ja den großen blauen knopf (bottom out) aufdrehen. Je weiter du das teil aufdrehst desto flauschiger wird er ^^ Kann es nicht anders beschreiben. 
Zurück zum durschlagen, ich fand das am anfang auch sehr nervig u. ich habe mir wirklich mehr erwartet (aus zwei metern voll ins flat als wäre nichts  ) So ein hop ist schon nicht ohne. 

Ob das ding zu weich ist kannst du dir ausrechnen lassen: 

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f

Zum einstellen des SAG würde ich es so machen:

http://www.tco-racing-team.de/dwl/workshop-daempfer_einstellen.pdf

bau die feder aus u. notiere dir die cm u. ferdisch. 

Den Teller(?) (so nenn ich das^^) nur so weit andrehen, dass die feder nicht klappert.

Die luft dient einem zweck, damit kannst du luft in die kammer pumpen von der ich am anfang geschrieben habe. Mit rebound u. son zeug hat das nicht viel zu tun, dass geschieht alles etwas weiter innen.

Den rest sollen dir die anderen erklären ^^ Die können und deutlich besser u. machen das auch wirklich deutlich länger wie ich )
Doch man kann sich schon selber ziemlich viel selber raussuchen, doch trotzdem bleiben da immer noch so viele fragen ^^ Geht mir auch so, am besten in bikepark u. da mal mit den jungs reden. Das hat mir echt geholfen u. natürlich das forum. 

Grüße


----------



## krusty2728 (18. April 2012)

Danke für die Info. Hilft mir leider nicht weiter. Bei meinem RP23 ist das ja alles kein Problem. Es fängt schon damit an dass ich den Federweg des Dämpfers nicht kenne. AUf der Feder steht 400x2,80. Heißt das jetzt dass ich nen Dämpferhub von 7,112 cm hab? Wenn ich nämlich nachmesse kommt da weitaus weiniger raus. Und was ist mit dem Gummianschlag. Zählt der mit dazu? Wo sind denn die Technik-freaks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzzOr (18. April 2012)

Wegen der Rahmengröße. Ich habe wirklich Wochen gebraucht um mich zu entscheiden. Bin 1.80m und habe mich vor 2 Wochen für M entschieden. 
Bin sehr zufrieden und froh mich für M entschieden zu haben. Kann es dir nur ans Herz legen. 
Zu den Dämpfereinstellungen...ich wäre und bin für Tipps auch sehr Dankbar!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2012)

@ krusty: Der Dämpfer hat eine Einbaulänge von 216mm und 63mm Hub, die Feder hat 2,8" Hub. Wenn ich Lust dazu hätte, würde ich jetzt alles erklären, aber zum Glück wurde Google erfunden.


----------



## krusty2728 (18. April 2012)

jop, wenn Fox sich einer gescheiten Anleitung bemühen würde wäre das Problem wahrscheinlich schon gelöst. Ist ja nicht so dass ich das Forum noch nicht durchwühlt hätte. Bei 63mm Dämpferhub und sagen wir mal 30% Sag muss sich mein Kabelbinder/oder eben dieser Gummipuffer also um 19mm bewegt haben. Erreiche ich den Wert nicht kann man etwas mit der Federspannung spielen, oder eben die Feder tauschen korrekt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. April 2012)

Stimmt. Sind mehr als 3-4 Umdrehungen Vorspannung nötig, um den korrekten Sag zu erreichen, solltest du die Feder tauschen, denn dann sind Durchschläge vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (19. April 2012)

Durchschläge ist nen gutes Stichwort!!
Ich  fahre immer noch die orginal verbauten Schwalbe Muddy Mary meist so 2-2,2 bar aber andauernd sin die dinger platt  habt ihr damit auch solche Probleme also egal was ich mache habe sogar schon mal 2,5 bar drauf gemacht
Mich nerven die richtig an mal nen dorn drin mal nen scherbe und heute die Krönung *Seitenflanke an nem Stein aufgeschlitzt *4mal plat in einer Woche ist echt zu krass bei nem Bike wo ich 2000 euro hinlege erwarte ich Pellen die mehr halten 

Warum verbaut Cube so nen Müll!! Bei guten Pellen so wie nen Conti Baron, den bin ich ein Jahr ohne Probleme gefahren  
Es nervt mich Tierisch jetzt schon wieder aufrüsten zu müssen 
Erst Ausfallende schrott, das dann noch in ner Falschen Farbe kommt 
Dann Slx verbaut das nicht mit dem Ausfallenede ordentlich funzt, also saint rein 
jetzt noch immer wieder Platten dank der muddy marry Faltreifen 
wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Bock wird der wieder verkauft und auf Kona gewechelt


----------



## ToyDoll (19. April 2012)

Also meine halten 
Versuch sie mal mit mehr Druck zu fahrn.
Fahr aufn Stereo Big Betty FR mit fast 3 Bar. Haben trotz der Härte immernoch 
genug Grip..


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2012)

3 Bar ist dann doch ein bisschen zu viel des Guten, oder nicht? Ich fahr meist 1.8-2 Bar, und das reicht vollkommen.

Die verbauten Schwalbereifen sind halt die Lightversion und verfügen über keine stabile Karkasse. Weil mir Schwalbe eh auf den Sack geht (Grip taugt nicht), fahre ich Minion DH F+R oder Swampthing DH in 2.5 Zoll, damit hatte ich so gut wie keine Durchschläge.


----------



## ToyDoll (19. April 2012)

Also ich finds top. Braucht ma sich keine Gedanken machen wenn ma doch mal über nen spitzen Stein rauscht, dass ma gleich nen Durchschlag hat..

Aber ich fahr sowieso ein eher eigenwilliges Setup, ca 20% Sag etc.


----------



## nathan_se (19. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Durchschläge ist nen gutes Stichwort!!
> Ich  fahre immer noch die orginal verbauten Schwalbe Muddy Mary meist so 2-2,2 bar aber andauernd sin die dinger platt  habt ihr damit auch solche Probleme also egal was ich mache habe sogar schon mal 2,5 bar drauf gemacht
> Mich nerven die richtig an mal nen dorn drin mal nen scherbe und heute die Krönung *Seitenflanke an nem Stein aufgeschlitzt *4mal plat in einer Woche ist echt zu krass bei nem Bike wo ich 2000 euro hinlege erwarte ich Pellen die mehr halten
> 
> ...



Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Fahre das Hanzz jetzt die zweite Saison und hatte bisher erst genau einmal einen Platten. Den aber hinten beim Big Betty, beim vorderen Muddy Mary hatte ich bisher noch gar nix. Fahre selten über 2 Bar...
Und speziell dieser Platten war ein Snakebite, da bin ich bei der Landung exakt mit dem Hinterrad auf einem spitzen Stein aufgekommen, da hätte vermutlich so ziemlich jeder Reifen aufgegeben... 

Ansonsten mach doch die Contis drauf, wenn die für dich besser passen. Reifen sind doch eh Verschleißteile... Und das man einem Bike das ein oder andere tauschen muss, damit es dann für einen persönlich "perfekt" ist, ist doch absolut normal. 

Bei mir z.B. wurde bzw. wird noch getauscht:
- Vorbau (kürzer)
- Lenker (farbe)
- Bremsscheiben (Von Formula auf Shimano XT bzw. Saint in 203mm v/h)
- Umbau auf 1-fach Kettenblatt vorne + e*thirteen KeFü
- Schaltwerk X.9 short + Trigger
- Reifen weiß ich noch nicht so recht... Hatte auch schonmal den Baron im Auge, den gibts in 2.5" aber wohl nicht als Faltreifen... Evtl. aber auch Minions... Mal sehen!

Also was ich damit sagen will: Nur weil ein paar Kleinigkeiten nicht ganz passen, ist doch nicht das ganze Bike schlecht. Das hat man bei JEDEM Bike, meine Meinung!


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. April 2012)

Auf Faltreifen würde ich bei einem Freerider nicht unbedingt setzen, Drahtreifen sind bedeutend stabiler. Wenn man mal die Gewichte vergleicht:

Muddy Mary Faltversion Gooey Gluey 2.35" (etwa so breit wie Maxxis 2.5"): etwa 900g
Minion Front DH 42ST 2.5": etwa 1200g

Das bedeutet 300g mehr an Drähten, die Durchschlägen entgegenwirken!

btw:



nathan_se schrieb:


> Also was ich damit sagen will: Nur weil ein paar Kleinigkeiten nicht ganz passen, ist doch nicht das ganze Bike schlecht. Das hat man bei JEDEM Bike, meine Meinung!



Dem stimme ich komplett zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (20. April 2012)

ToyDoll schrieb:


> Also ich finds top. Braucht ma sich keine Gedanken machen wenn ma doch mal über nen spitzen Stein rauscht, dass ma gleich nen Durchschlag hat..
> 
> Aber ich fahr sowieso ein eher eigenwilliges Setup, ca 20% Sag etc.



Du bist nicht der einzige, der hier so fährt 
Bergauf wippt es mir sonst zu arg, und bergab passt es für meine Fahrkünste sowieso lockerst


----------



## tawasbij (22. April 2012)

Servus Hanzz-Experten! Hat jemand zufällig die Reach- und Stack-Daten vom Hannz 2012 der Größen S, M und L parat. Ich find im Netz einfach nix (oder ich hab Tomaten auf den Augen). Danke schonmal!


----------



## HanzzOr (22. April 2012)

http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/hanzz-sl-race/

Dort kann man die Geo Daten ansehen...hoffe das hilft.


----------



## tawasbij (22. April 2012)

Nee hilft leider nicht. Auf der Seite war ich schon, aber da fehlen halt reach und stack wie du sehen kannst.

Hier ist beschrieben was ich suche: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372456


----------



## HanzzOr (22. April 2012)

Aso ok. Ich habe eben mal bei meinem Hanzz 2012 M gemessen. (nur grobe Angaben ohne Gewehr!) 
Reach etwa 38cm 
Stack etwa 62cm

Sry hab sonst grad keine Idee...


----------



## tawasbij (22. April 2012)

@HanzzOr: Sau nett, danke.  Das ist schonmal ein Anhaltspunkt... Sach ma, wie lang ist denn der ab Werk verbaute Syntace Vorbau bei Deinem Hanzz?

Hat trotzdem jemand evtl. die Daten schwarz auf weiss irgendwo gefunden (im Netz, Katalog etc.)?


----------



## TiiM (23. April 2012)

hanzz größe M:

reach: 391mm
stack: 605mm

vorbau 80mm

bei größe S ist der vorbau 60mm lang.


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. April 2012)

391 reach? Kein Wunder, dass es mir so kurz vorkommt .

Bei meinem M war der Vorbau auch 60mm lang. 80 ist doch schon recht viel für einen Freerider.


----------



## Daniel12 (23. April 2012)

bei meinem M war der Vorbau 75mm lang, obwohl in den specs 60mm stand.

Verkäufer meinte kommen mal so, mal so... habe den 75mm verkauft und den 60mm geholt, passt mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyTan (23. April 2012)

Ich versuche gerade einen vivid air in ein 2012er Hanzz einzubauen. Aber irgendwie will er nicht ganz reinpassen. Von der Länge stimmt alles aber die Aufnahme ist irgendwie zu eng für den Dämpfer. Weiß jemand da rat? Hatt jemand schonmal ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. April 2012)

Die Aufnahme ist sicher nicht zu eng. Sicher, dass du die richtigen Buchsenmaße hast?


----------



## onlyTan (24. April 2012)

jo liegt wohl an den buchsenâ¦ dachte da wÃ¤ren alle gleich. hab noch nicht so oft nen dÃ¤mpfer umgebaut wenn ich ehrlich bin.

is jetzt in der werkstatt, die machen das


----------



## krusty2728 (24. April 2012)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Alternative zu den Schaltaugen von Fun Corner?
*Cube Schaltauge "10139" und "10140"*

39,00 EUR 

Find ich bissl heftig. Fahr im Mai nach Finale und wollte sicherheitshalber mal Ersatz mitnehmen. Hab allerdings ein Saint Schaltwerk. Da gibt es das Problem mit den abscherenden Nasen nicht. Verbiegen könnte es sich trotzdem. Naja. Infos? Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. April 2012)

Marcel Neubert (auch hier im Thread vertreten) hat eins entworfen, das zwar nicht günstiger, aber sehr viel wertiger ist!

@ onlyTan: Nee, da gibts verschiedene Maße. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat das Hanzz 22mm breite Reduzierhülsen.


----------



## onlyTan (24. April 2012)

jo hat sich schon erledigt. die in der werkstatt haben es ziemlich schnell jetzt hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mujusan (24. April 2012)

Hallo,

die Frage wurde wahrscheinlich schon tausendmal gestellt, aber ich bin mir einfach unsicher.

Würde mir gern das Cube Hanzz pro bestellen. Kann es leider nirgends Probefahren. Ich bin 1,73 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 77 cm. 

Laut den Versandhändlern anderer Marken und so wie ich das bis jetzt verfolgt habe, bräuchte ich Größe S. Ein Freund von mir (fährt seit 30 Jahren Mountainbike) behauptet aber das bei S die Sitzrohrlänge für mich zu klein wäre. Welche Größe wäre dann für mich perfekt?


----------



## strokaments (24. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Marcel Neubert (auch hier im Thread vertreten) hat eins entworfen, das zwar nicht günstiger, aber sehr viel wertiger ist!



Aber er verkauft es doch noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (24. April 2012)

mujusan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Frage wurde wahrscheinlich schon tausendmal gestellt, aber ich bin mir einfach unsicher.
> 
> ...



Was wieso sitzrohr Länge du kannst da ne sattelstutze reinmachen die ewig lang ist weil die bis fast zum trettlager versenkt werden kann  deswegen reicht mir auch ein S Rahmen bei 1.76 größe


----------



## HANZZ08 (24. April 2012)

Was willst du denn damit hauptsächlich fahren??
Touren-->M
Downhill-->S

Gruß


----------



## mujusan (24. April 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn damit hauptsächlich fahren??
> Touren-->M
> Downhill-->S
> 
> Gruß




Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten!

Ich möchte eigentlich mehr Downhill fahren weil ich auch noch ein Hardtail besitze. Aber so 15- 30 km würde mich schon mit dem Hanzz auch gern fahren. So kleinere Touren nebenbei. 

Gruß


----------



## HANZZ08 (24. April 2012)

Ok, dann würde ich dir trotzdem den M Rahmen empfehlen...wie schon gesagt, das Sitzrohr is eh ziemlich tief.
Dadurch kommts einem fast noch kleiner vor mit abgesenkter Stütze


----------



## mujusan (24. April 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Ok, dann würde ich dir trotzdem den M Rahmen empfehlen...wie schon gesagt, das Sitzrohr is eh ziemlich tief.
> Dadurch kommts einem fast noch kleiner vor mit abgesenkter Stütze



Okay danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. April 2012)

strokaments schrieb:


> Aber er verkauft es doch noch nicht, oder?



Doch.


----------



## tawasbij (24. April 2012)

TiiM schrieb:


> hanzz größe M:
> 
> reach: 391mm
> stack: 605mm
> ...




Danke für den Post, aber die die Daten haste aus der Freeride Ausgabe 1/11, oder ? Da hab ich schon selbst reingeschaut. Hier wurde aber das 2011er Modell getestet. Die Maße von 2012-Rahmen weichen vom 2011er leicht ab... 

Deshalb nochmal an alle: ich suche Reach und Stack vom 2012er Hanzz, Größen S und M bitte.


----------



## strokaments (25. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Doch.



Oha, muss man ihm dafür ne PN schreiben oder wie läuft die Geschichte ab?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (25. April 2012)

ich gehe davon aus dass 2011 und 2012 Rahmen gleich sind...

... und das Schaltauge würd mich auch interessieren, wusste nicht dass es das jetzt schon zu erwerben gibt.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. April 2012)

Mein kleiner zusammenschnit vom Samstag ist fertig  
schreibt mal bitte eure Meinung drunter


----------



## ThomasAC (25. April 2012)

Die Kamera hätte mehr nach oben/vorne ausgerichtet werden müssen, meiner Meinung nach. Man sieht nicht viel von der Strecke, nur kurz wenn es schon wieder vorbei ist.


----------



## buschhase (25. April 2012)

An und für sich nicht schlecht. Mir gefallen nur zwei Punkte nicht.
1. Die Kameraperspektive - ich würde die Kamera noch aufrechter setzen, sodass mehr vom Trail vor dir zu sehen ist. Macht das gesamte Video schöner anzuschaun.
2. Den Singletrail am Ende hätte man auch in kurzen Auszügen einbauen können. War schon stark anstrengend zu schaun und ich habe die letzten 3 Minuten(?) vorgespult.

Musik ist natürlich eine Geschmacksfrage, aber ich finde, dass die Musik nicht immer 100%ig zu den Szenen im Video passt. Aber das werden andere Leute ganz anders empfinden.

Aber den Rest fand ich ok.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## prvt.dancer (25. April 2012)

Hallo 

bin seit heute angemeldet, deswegen erstmal: HALLO

Habe mir ein cube hanzz sl 2011 geholt. Das mit der saint u. float.
Um die geht es mir auch gleich mal. Auf nahezu jeder seite liest man(n), wie man den SAG einstellt. Ich denke ich muss es nicht noch hier extra erwähnen. Das problem bei der sache ist, dass wenn ich mich auf mein bike schwinge u. in meine normale fahrposition gehe dann tut sich da gar nichts. 

Die gabel taucht nicht ein, wenn sie eintaucht dann vielleicht nur ein paar mm, nicht annähernd 10 %. Ich heatte gerne so an die 30% 
Ich wiege mit montur 83 - 84 kg. Habe nur zum testen mal 60 psi reingehauen, also 10 zu wenig (0,6 bar?) 

Wenn ich aber den lenker stark runterdrücke, rauscht die fast bis zur hälfte runter. Wie soll ich denn den SAG mesen, wenn die gabel in meiner normalen position so gut wie nichts beweget.

Frage Nummer 2: wenn ich das bike am sattel ein stück hochhebe, dann ist da ein leichtes spiel zu spüren. Bin den mal nachgegangen u. bin der meinung es kommt von der hinteren schraube am dämpfer. Was könnte das sein? Minimal aber es ist da. Die schrauben sind natürlich fest.

Frage Nummer 3: Das bike hab ich gebraucht bekommen mit einer 550er feder, brauche aber ne 450er hat jemand eine gebrauchte o. will tauschen?

danke soweit


----------



## Daniel12 (25. April 2012)

das sieht nach Nahkampf aus... 

wir waren Sonntag auf der Halde Hoppenbruch in Herten, dort war das Wetter super und man konnte das Hanzz artgerecht ausführen. Leider haben wir nicht gefilmt und auch kaum fotografiert...


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. April 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> das sieht nach Nahkampf aus...
> 
> wir waren Sonntag auf der Halde Hoppenbruch in Herten, dort war das Wetter super und man konnte das Hanzz artgerecht ausführen. Leider haben wir nicht gefilmt und auch kaum fotografiert...


 
ich gehe ohne meine GoPro nicht mehr zum Biken  muss halt nur noch nen bischen öfter mit anderen Perspektiven arbeiten


----------



## ToyDoll (25. April 2012)

prvt.dancer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> bin seit heute angemeldet, deswegen erstmal: HALLO
> 
> ...



Zu 1.
Stell dich mit den Füßen auf die Pedale und stütz dich mit den Händen am Lenker ab, also stehend nicht sitzend.
Oder fahr einfach mal ne Runde, n paar Treppen und vllt nen kleinen Drop, dann kann man am besten abschätzen ob noch weng Luft fehlt oder ob zu viel drinne is. Musst ja nicht umbedingt mit 30% fahrn..

Zu 2.
Ist wahrscheinlich das Gleitlager vom Dämpfer ausgeschlagen, war bei mir auch..
Kannst entweder das Originale nachbestellen oder hol dir gleich was Gscheides und bestell dir welche von huber-bushings.com


----------



## Stoawichtl (25. April 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus dass 2011 und 2012 Rahmen gleich sind...
> 
> ... und das Schaltauge würd mich auch interessieren, wusste nicht dass es das jetzt schon zu erwerben gibt.




Jou, PN, bei genügend Interessenten gibts vllt. ne Kleinserie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. April 2012)

Danke für alle Koments zum Vid, dadurch kann ich vll beim etwas verbessern


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. April 2012)

Ich würde gerne meine 888 in das Hanzz einbauen, kann mir jemand sagen ob das geht, wegen der Garantie


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. April 2012)

Ich glaube, das hatten wir letztens schon mal. Ich würds nicht tun von weil wegen fehlender offizieller Freigabe, aber anscheinend wurde mal ein Hanzz mit Boxxer gesichtet. Es geht schon, aber wie der Rahmen nach einem Sturz aussieht, ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das hatten wir letztens schon mal. Ich würds nicht tun von weil wegen fehlender offizieller Freigabe, aber anscheinend wurde mal ein Hanzz mit Boxxer gesichtet. Es geht schon, aber wie der Rahmen nach einem Sturz aussieht, ist eine andere Geschichte.


 
ja ok bei Sturz bin ich ja dann selber schuld, aber was denkst du über die Stabilität von den Schweißnähten meinst du die packen das, weil ja die Kraft ganz anders verteillt wird


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. April 2012)

Es geht weniger um die Schweißnähte als um die Dellen, die die Standrohre in den Rahmen kloppen können. Deswegen mag ich SC-Gabeln so sehr .


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es geht weniger um die Schweißnähte als um die Dellen, die die Standrohre in den Rahmen kloppen können. Deswegen mag ich SC-Gabeln so sehr .


 
Du sollst dich ja auch nicht so oft abschmeißen lassen
Ne mir gehts einfach darum vorne mehr Federweg zu haben und etwas höhr zu kommen (DH lastiger) und natürlich die Domain loswerden bevor die kaputt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2012)

Verdammt, erwischt . Naja, das und der eingeschränkte Einschlagwinkel. Ich mag DCs nicht so.

Wieso kaputt? Ich wette, dass die ziemlich unkaputtbar ist ^^. DCs bauen auch nicht wesentlich höher. Ein Angleset würde mehr bringen. Und ein kurzer Vorbau.

Vielleicht findest du ja eine Travis Single mit 203mm Federweg, damit hättest du sämtliche Punkte erfordert ohne die Nachteile einer DC in Kauf nehmen zu müssen. Leider ist das Ding recht selten, ergo kauf dir eine 66 .


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (26. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Verdammt, erwischt . Naja, das und der eingeschränkte Einschlagwinkel. Ich mag DCs nicht so.
> 
> Wieso kaputt? Ich wette, dass die ziemlich unkaputtbar ist ^^. DCs bauen auch nicht wesentlich höher. Ein Angleset würde mehr bringen. Und ein kurzer Vorbau.
> 
> Vielleicht findest du ja eine Travis Single mit 203mm Federweg, damit hättest du sämtliche Punkte erfordert ohne die Nachteile einer DC in Kauf nehmen zu müssen. Leider ist das Ding recht selten, ergo kauf dir eine 66 .


 
Danke für den Tip mit der Travis an die habe ich noch garnicht gedacht, wenn ich die bekommen würde wäre es super
Aber das Teil gibt doch keiner ab solange es funzt


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2012)

Ja, leider. Ich hab auch lange nach einer 180er gesucht, leider so gut wie unauffindbar. Naja, ich denke, dass ich mit der 66 auch glücklich werden kann. Am Freitag kommt endlich der blöde Draht aus der Hand, dann kann ich das Ding mal testen.


----------



## prvt.dancer (26. April 2012)

ToyDoll schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> Stell dich mit den Füßen auf die Pedale und stütz dich mit den Händen am Lenker ab, also stehend nicht sitzend.
> Oder fahr einfach mal ne Runde, n paar Treppen und vllt nen kleinen Drop, dann kann man am besten abschätzen ob noch weng Luft fehlt oder ob zu viel drinne is. Musst ja nicht umbedingt mit 30% fahrn..
> 
> ...



Dankeschön. 

werd ich mir heute mal genauer anschauen. Naja, am 8. geht das ding eh zu flatout, dann sollte das wieder passen.


----------



## ToyDoll (26. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne meine 888 in das Hanzz einbauen, kann mir jemand sagen ob das geht, wegen der Garantie



Gehn tuts auf jeden Fall, ziemlich gut sogar. Bins ne Zeit lang mit ner Boxxer gefahren, auch aufn Rennen..
Aber die Garantie is dann denk ich mal weg


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. April 2012)

Ääändlich wieder unterwegs!







Die Nägel sind seit vorgestern aus dem Handgelenk und es hat heute kurz aufgehört, wie aus Eimern zu schütten! Die Harvester haben in den 9 Monaten zwangspause ganz schön hier gewütet...


----------



## morph027 (29. April 2012)

Like! Viel Spass endlich wieder!


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. April 2012)

Danke! Den werde ich haben .


----------



## prvt.dancer (30. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ääändlich wieder unterwegs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht müsli! Besonders die marzocchi würde mich sehr reizen. Muss man dir schon lassen, sieht "steil" aus ^^


Vielleicht falsches forum, doch die forke war im hanzz deswegen lass ich es mal kurz ab. 

Ich hab aus der fox mal die luft abgelassen, dabei ist mir einiges an so grünem öl mitgekommen (fox fluid)
Sobald ich nur kurz auf das ventil gedrückt hab, kam es nur so raus. Ich habe natürlich auch ne pumpe, doch die hatte ich in dem fall nicht zur hand. Sonst benutze ich nur die pumpe.

Da es mir eh schon wurst ist mit der gabel, hab ich die luft komplett rausgelassen, das öl abgefangen u. auf 70psi hochgepumpt (10 mehr wie vorher) Erschlagt mich nicht, doch die gabel federt nun komplett ein u. aus, aufm trail nutzt sie so gut wie den ganzen federweg. Trotz den 10 psi mehr, ist die gabel softer u. spricht DEUTLICH besser an. 
Den (knapp 2 meter) drop hab ich nochmal gemacht u. der O-ring war nun am max. angekommen. 

Kann es den vielleicht sein, dass da zu viel von diesem öl drin war? 
Kann es sein, dass wenn man die gabel über diese pumpe entlüftet, dass das öl in die pumpe läuft, dieses dann beim reinpumpen wieder irgendwohin gedrückt wird, wo es nicht hingehört? 

Ich freu mich auf jeden fall, die gabel mal richtig arbeiten zu sehen.


----------



## giosala1 (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo was für einLuft- Dämpfer paßt fürs Hanzz am besten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nathan_se (4. Mai 2012)

Da wir hier doch schon mal das ein oder andere Hanzz-Video hatten, poste ich euch hier einfach auch mal meinen ersten Versuch ein eigenes Bike-Video zu machen. Alles andere als perfekt, aber es ist halt (unter anderem) ein Hanzz in Action! 

Viel Spaß!

http://youtu.be/sJueocAybt8


----------



## HANZZ08 (4. Mai 2012)

Hatte mal den DHX Air drin, war schon schlecht...die ganze Zeit durchgeschlagen und Ansprechverhalten war auch nich sooooo der Brüller.
Hab jetz n Roco Air drin, der funzt super und war auch noch günstiger
Jetzt würde ich allerdings eher zum ccdb air greifen, wenn der Preis egal ist 
Man hört und liest nur gutes von dem Teil

Gruß,


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Mai 2012)

Vivid Air passt auch, ebenso Manitou Evolver, Swinger etc. Irgendeiner mit hoher Highspeeddruckstufe halt. Wie Hanzz08 schon sagte, deshalb kein DHX.


----------



## giosala1 (5. Mai 2012)

Hab mir den ROCO 2012 bestellt , das ist ein Einbauset dabei laut Händler, wo krieg ich die passenden Buchsen her - passen die vom FOX evtl.??


----------



## HANZZ08 (5. Mai 2012)

Buchsen sollten eig. passen, hab bei meinem noch keine getauscht...


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Mai 2012)

Buchsen haben 12.7mm Durchmesser, die von Fox passen also.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. Mai 2012)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Hallo was für einLuft- Dämpfer paßt fürs Hanzz am besten ?



Also der Vivid Air mit dem C-Tune fährt ganz gut! Hab ihn jetzt ein Jahr drinn.


----------



## giosala1 (7. Mai 2012)

C ist praktisch der High Tune - oder ?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. Mai 2012)

Genau, High Tune! Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (7. Mai 2012)

Ich überlege auch ob ich nicht die Gabel tausche  , Mar EVO TITAN wärs....
ist die wirklich so gut. Haben im Moment ne FOX 180 Talas Fit verbaut....


----------



## giosala1 (7. Mai 2012)

80 plus


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. Mai 2012)

giosala1 schrieb:


> 80 plus[/QUOT
> 
> Ok.
> Ich fahre die Float 180 RC2 top Gabel, man denkt man fährt ne Van


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Mai 2012)

Gegen die Talas wird dir die Evo Ti wie die Offenbarung vorkommen .


----------



## Marcel Neubert (7. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Gegen die Talas wird dir die Evo Ti wie die Offenbarung vorkommen .



Das glaub ich auch, die Talas ist nicht wirklich die Welt! Aber ne Float kann ich dir wie gesagt empfehlen!


----------



## giosala1 (7. Mai 2012)

Gerade ne EVO und einen ROCO TST Air bestellt - mal schauen ob sich das rentiert - die Fox Sachen müssen dann weichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (7. Mai 2012)

Hi Giosala,
Falls du die talas mehr oder weniger günstig verkaufen möchtest, kannst mir gerne ne pn schicken
Bin momentan auf der suche nach ner 180er Gabel...finde nur nix anständiges...

Ps: gute wahl mit dem Dämpfer...hab den auch und der is einfach gesagt der hammer viel Spaß damit und bitte n Bild, wenns alles eingebaut is

Gruß


----------



## prvt.dancer (7. Mai 2012)

Kann ich denn eine 450er 2,75 RS feder in meinen FOX DHX RC4 einbauen, wo normaler weise eine xy x 2,80 drin ist?


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn der Innendurchmesser der gleiche ist, ja (müsste hinkommen). Die RS-Federn sind allerdings ein ganzes Stück schwerer, da länger.


----------



## Mircwidu (8. Mai 2012)

Mein letzer Kenntnisstand ist das RS Federn nicht Identisch zu den Fox Federn sind. Wenn du günstige Federn für den Fox suchst, dann schau mal bei MZ oder Manitou.


----------



## prvt.dancer (8. Mai 2012)

Danke für eure nachrichten. Hab mir jetzt sicherheitshalber ne fox besorgt ink. huber bushings. Mal schaun ob der dämpfer wirklich besser geht.


----------



## tbird (10. Mai 2012)

So, ich möchte mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden 

Seit 2 Wochen bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Hanzz Pro 2012! Ein Hammer Bike, dessen Potential für mich im moment noch ausser Reichweite liegt  Ich taste mich erst bissl ran ... 

Beim Abholen:





Erstes "gutes" Foto, noch Fabrikneu ^^





Und die ersten Zarten Versuche ... 





Fullface, Protektor - Jacke und passenden Equipment ist inzwischen auch gekauft. 

Uphill-Tauglichkeit ist auch getestet, geht langsam aber geht gut. Für 18kg recht "angenehm" zu fahren. Freeride - Touren locker machbar (wenn auch absolut nicht im Vordergrund ... ^^)

Zur Grössen - Diskussion: Ich fahre das Hanzz in "M" ... passt perfekt und ist hammer spielerisch zu Bewegen!  

Alles in allem ein Hammer Bike, ich bereue den Kauf in keiner Sekunde ^^


----------



## prvt.dancer (10. Mai 2012)

tbird schrieb:


> So, ich möchte mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden
> 
> Seit 2 Wochen bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Hanzz Pro 2012! Ein Hammer Bike, dessen Potential für mich im moment noch ausser Reichweite liegt  Ich taste mich erst bissl ran ...
> 
> ...



 congratz  sieht richtig cool aus =)


----------



## prvt.dancer (10. Mai 2012)

(edit: wie kann ich die videos direkt hier einbetten?)

Bin zwar noch neu hier hab aber auch zwei video o. sogar drei in dem das bike in action ist  Habs noch nicht lang, bin aber länger bmx u. dirt gefahren. (deswegen, street ohne helm  bmx background)

Ausserdem entschuldigt bitte die qualität, mehr gibt mein handy halt nicht her. 

1: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20931

2: 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20932

3: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20934

kurz aber mein gott ^^


----------



## tbird (10. Mai 2012)

Hrm ... solche Sachen ohne Helm / Fullface ... -> Nogo ... imho.

Dennoch gute Action!


----------



## prvt.dancer (10. Mai 2012)

tbird schrieb:


> Hrm ... solche Sachen ohne Helm / Fullface ... -> Nogo ... imho.



haha das sehen viele mtbfahrer so, aufm trail komischerweise ziehe ich ihn immer an. Weiss auch nicht, ich hatte bisher einmal nen helm beim urban fahren an, genau da hats mich so geschmissen dass der helm nen bruch hatte (schalenhelm) ^^ 
Ich hab mitm BMX schon heftigere sachen gemacht (u. mitm hanzz auch) ohne helm. Meine kumpels (dirt u. bmx) sind auch so unterwegs u. ebenfalls ohne helm, einer davon fährt auch unter vertrag ebenfalls privat ohne helm, für mich (uns) ist das einfach normal. 

Verflucht mich, ändern wird es nichts da es meine birne ist u. bisher hat es immer gut funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Mai 2012)

Naja, gerade bei urbanen Sachen ziehe ich Helm und Schoner an. Der Asphalt schrubbt nämlich gerne mal die ganze Haut weg und weich ist er auch nicht.


----------



## prvt.dancer (10. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Naja, gerade bei urbanen Sachen ziehe ich Helm und Schoner an. Der Asphalt schrubbt nämlich gerne mal die ganze Haut weg und weich ist er auch nicht.



mir ist das ganz einfach zu blöd, wenn ich durch die stadt fetze. Wenns mich wirft, dann wirft es mich eben, dass beton schrubbt ist mir durchaus bewusst  Meine haut sieht auch an den gewissen problemstellen (knie, ellenbogen, handgelenke, rücken) dementsprechend aus, doch nichts würde mich dazu bringen schoner anzuziehen  Sag mal nen skater er soll sich schoner anziehen  u. glaub mir, was die jungs ziehen ist wirklich NICHT ohne


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Mai 2012)

Klar, jeder macht wie er will. Die Skater, BMXer und Dirtfahrer ohne Protektoren und Helm werde ich jedoch nie verstehen, vor allem weil sie ja solche Dinger abziehen, die ich oft nicht mal mit Vollpanzer machen würde ^^.


----------



## Deleted 196807 (10. Mai 2012)

Ach so, wer BMX background hat, braucht keinen Helm!

Meinst du, dass die Treppenstufen auf dich Rücksicht nehmen, weil ihr euch noch von früher vom Street-Fahren kennt?

Ne, aber es kann ja zum Glück nichts passieren, denn "bisher hat es immer gut funktioniert" ;-)


----------



## prvt.dancer (11. Mai 2012)

Turbomarcel schrieb:


> Ach so, wer BMX background hat, braucht keinen Helm!



exakt, viele wirst du nicht finden die sich das teil freiwillig aufziehen u. trotzdem fahren u. trotzdem heftige sachen ziehen (street)



Turbomarcel schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass die Treppenstufen auf dich Rücksicht nehmen, weil ihr euch noch von früher vom Street-Fahren kennt?



lass es mich erwachsen ausdrücken:   rock ´n roll
Spaß beiseite, ich nehme natürlich rücksicht auf die stufen, sollte es zu heftig werden fahre ich sie einfach nicht mehr 



Turbomarcel schrieb:


> Ne, aber es kann ja zum Glück nichts passieren, denn "bisher hat es immer gut funktioniert" ;-)



sehr nett wie man sich um meine gesundheit sorgt, doch geht es in den clips primär darum was mit dem fahrrad gemacht wird u. nicht was ich auf meinem kopf trage (u. dass es n hanzz is). Da ich privat versichert bin müsst ihr euch nicht mal an********n WENN was passiert, dass es von euren steuern abgeht  Bisschen spießig finde ich das schon wie man sich hier ins hemd macht, ändert doch nichts an der qualität des gezeigten o.?


----------



## tbird (11. Mai 2012)

Hehe stimmt ... jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich. Darum schrieb ich auch in meinem beitrag "IMHO" ... also "Meiner (bescheidenen) Meinung nach". 

Das gezeigte hat was. Sehr geil, und der Hanzz steckt das LOCKERST weg ... macht einfach Fun mit dem Gerät!


----------



## prvt.dancer (11. Mai 2012)

Das Hanzz steckt noch einiges mehr weg  Wenns wieder komplett ist kann ich noch n paar sachen reinstellen bzw. n paar spots von mir mal abfahren u. wieder nen """"filmer"""" mitnehmen. Doch die gabel ist bei flatout u. ich bekomm n neues LR hinten. Wird sich mit sicherheit noch bis nächste woche ziehen.

Hier mal mein bike als bild: (auf meinem profil kann man es sich in besserer auflösung ansehen)


----------



## TiiM (16. Mai 2012)

Frage:

hat noch jmd das problem, dass die dämpferbuchsen, vor allem die hinteren, extrem schnell ausschlagen und spiel bekommen?
dadurch verbiegt es auch den dämpferbolzen...ist mir jetzt schon 2 mal passiert und ich hab auch shcon 2 bolzen zerstört, weil ich immer mehr festgezogen hab, damit das spiel weggeht...:/


----------



## prvt.dancer (16. Mai 2012)

TiiM schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> hat noch jmd das problem, dass die dämpferbuchsen, vor allem die hinteren, extrem schnell ausschlagen und spiel bekommen?
> dadurch verbiegt es auch den dämpferbolzen...ist mir jetzt schon 2 mal passiert und ich hab auch shcon 2 bolzen zerstört, weil ich immer mehr festgezogen hab, damit das spiel weggeht...:/



www.huber-bushings.com 

der typ ist der hammer! Du schreibst was du willst, nen tag später is das zeug da. Als ich das bike auseinandergebaut habe, war der bolzen bei mir auch verbogen, passt aber immer noch rein =) Dass die originalen schnell ausschlagen ist ja (was ich mitbekommen habe) keine seltenheit, im gegenteil. Der typ macht dir wirklich bessere, du kannst nicht glauben, dass du deinen hobel unterm arsch hast wenn du mal die neuen fährst. mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyDoll (16. Mai 2012)

So schauts aus. Hatte das gleiche Problem, seit ich die Huber Bushings drinne hab is Ruhe


----------



## prvt.dancer (16. Mai 2012)

Was mir noch einfällt, mir hat cube ohne zu meckern zwei neue schrauben geschickt (dämpfer) ohne jegliche fragen etc. Von daher  
Aaaaaaber n "thumbs down" gibts dafür, dass die zwei schrauben anscheinend zwei verschiedene längen haben, was die cubemenschen wohl nicht wussten, denn sie schickten mir zwei mal die selbe länge, die aber nur vorne rein passt. Also lass dir mal zwei neue zukommen, die bekommste genauso schnell wie die buchsen, sag denen aber dass das anscheinend zwei verschiedene sind.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, denn nachgemessen hab ich nicht. War nur n erster "passt, passt nicht" test ^^ mfg


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2012)

Jo, ich hab mir auch das Heavy Duty Kit von TFTuned zukommen lassen. Damit sollte Ruhe sein. Und ja, die beiden Bolzen haben verschiendene Längen, der vordere ist kürzer.


----------



## prvt.dancer (16. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jo, ich hab mir auch das Heavy Duty Kit von TFTuned zukommen lassen. Damit sollte Ruhe sein. Und ja, die beiden Bolzen haben verschiendene Längen, der vordere ist kürzer.



hahahaha  

Da schickt mir das cube headquarter (!) extra zwei neue schräubchen u. dann wissen die das anscheinend selber nicht mal dass die zwei verschiedene längen haben, aber was solls, nen tag später hatte ich neue buchsen u. neue schrauben, vielleicht klappts nochmal nur jetzt mit den richtigen längen. mfg


----------



## strokaments (21. Mai 2012)

Hi,

seit gestern knackt mein 2012er Hanzz (beziehungsweise ist es mir gestern zum ersten Mal aufgefallen). Seltsamerweise knackt es nur, wenn ich links trete; auch bei sehr geringer Belastung (also sitzend auf der Straße fahrend zum Beispiel, wenn ich richtig reintrete im Gelände aber hab ich es noch nicht gehört), es ist unregelmäßig und von "oben" aus bin ich nicht sicher, obs aus Richtung Kurbelarm/Lager kommt oder nicht doch von Vorne Gabel/Bremse.

Ferndiagnosen sind zwar sicherlich sehr wage aber hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee oder kennt das?

MfG


----------



## ToyDoll (21. Mai 2012)

Hatte ich auch mal. Hab dann alle Schrauben am Hinterbau nachgezogen und hab so scheinbar die richtige erwischt. Seit dem is es weg 
Vllt is es ja bei dir ähnlich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strokaments (21. Mai 2012)

Eben mal probiert....die beiden oberen Schrauben, die Schwinge mit Hinterbau verbinden, konnten per Hand etwas angezogen werden.....muss ich die Tage mal probieren, ob es das war.


----------



## TiiM (21. Mai 2012)

so, hab heute meine huber bushings bekommen und direkt eingebaut..werd sie am mittwoch direkt mal testen, ich hoffe die halten länger


----------



## nathan_se (22. Mai 2012)

prvt.dancer schrieb:


> www.huber-bushings.com
> 
> der typ ist der hammer! Du schreibst was du willst, nen tag später is das zeug da. Als ich das bike auseinandergebaut habe, war der bolzen bei mir auch verbogen, passt aber immer noch rein =) Dass die originalen schnell ausschlagen ist ja (was ich mitbekommen habe) keine seltenheit, im gegenteil. Der typ macht dir wirklich bessere, du kannst nicht glauben, dass du deinen hobel unterm arsch hast wenn du mal die neuen fährst. mfg



Hi,

weisst du (oder jemand anderes) grad zufällig noch die benötigten Maße? Danke!


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Mai 2012)

22x8mm sind es.

Die Polymerbuchsen von TFTuned haben das Losbrechmoment ein gutes Stück sinken lassen. Wenn sie auch lange halten, werde ich mir sicher keine DU-Buchsen mehr kaufen .

Mal wieder ein Bild.


----------



## HANZZ08 (22. Mai 2012)

Einfach immer wieder schön anzusehen, dein Hanzz
Welche Kettenblätter sind das? Finde, die passen ziemlich gut zum Rest vom Bike
Von mir gibts dann auch n Bild, wenn die neue Gabel da ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Mai 2012)

Danke . Das sind welche von Blackspire.

Welche Gabel wirds denn bei dir?


----------



## HANZZ08 (22. Mai 2012)

Fox Float 36 Fit rc2 2011 ohne Kashima, natürlich 180mm(wer fährt am Hanzz auch schon ne Gabel mit z.B. 160mm )
Is ausm Bikemarkt und fast neu...und dazu noch ziemlich günstig


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Mai 2012)

Oh, na dann viel Spaß damit .


----------



## giosala1 (22. Mai 2012)

So hier mal mein Hobel jetzt ohne FOX - nach einem Tag am Geiskopf  - die Gabel ist ein Hit


----------



## HANZZ08 (22. Mai 2012)

Danke, werd ich haben
Weiss scho, du magst Fox so gar nicht, aber von der Float hört man eig. nur gutes und sie is mit Luftfederung, was mir ja am allerwichtigsten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Mai 2012)

Geiles Teil Giosala .

Wird schon hinkommen mit deiner Float, aber hast du erst mal andere Gabeln gefahren...


----------



## TiiM (23. Mai 2012)

bildchen vom hanzz..


----------



## HANZZ08 (23. Mai 2012)

Einfach geil


----------



## giosala1 (23. Mai 2012)

TiiM schrieb:


> bildchen vom hanzz..


----------



## prvt.dancer (24. Mai 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Danke, werd ich haben
> Weiss scho, du magst Fox so gar nicht, aber von der Float hört man eig. nur gutes und sie is mit Luftfederung, was mir ja am allerwichtigsten ist



pass auf, dass beim aufpumpen o. beim ablassen der luft kein öl in die pumpe mit reinkommt, das pumpt es dann wo anders hin (anscheinend) u. die gabel läuft mit nur noch 50 % fw (u. das bei größeren sachen) Voll der mist, erst als ich mal ohne pumpe die luft abgelassen habe u. da n gefühlter halber liter öl rauskam war sie wieder fahrbar. Musst dir vorstellen, mein "vorbesitzer" fuhr fast ein jahr lang so rum


----------



## nathan_se (24. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

da ich mein Hanzz inzwischen eigentlich nur noch im Park nutze, und dort zu 70% auf DH-Strecken, überlege ich, ob ich evtl. meine Fox VAN rausschmeißen und gegen was "besseres" ersetzen sollte? Ich bin zwar nicht prinzipiell unzufrieden, aber ich hab auch keinen Vergleich und manchmal einfach das Gefühl, dass es doch noch besser gehen könnte... 

Was wäre eure Wahl, wenn die Voraussetzungen:

- robust / Stahlfeder
- zuverlässig
- Gewicht nahezu egal 
- Sehr gutes Ansprech- / Dämpfungverhalten 
- Maximale Downhillperformance
- Weiterhin 180mm SC

wären? Ne Totem hätte für mich beispielweise den Vorteil, dass ich die hier vor Ort in der Bikestation Winterberg "zum drauf warten" servicen lassen könnte... Das ganze auch noch zum fairen Preis.

Eine (gebrauchte) BOS n'dee fände ich aber z.B. auch sexy... Was käme sonst noch so in Frage? Erstmal angenommen, Geld würde keine Rolle spielen... 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Anregungen.

Achso, das gleiche würde evtl. auch den Dämpfer betreffen... Vivid coil evtl.?
Danke!


----------



## prvt.dancer (24. Mai 2012)

nathan_se schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> da ich mein Hanzz inzwischen eigentlich nur noch im Park nutze, und dort zu 70% auf DH-Strecken, überlege ich, ob ich evtl. meine Fox VAN rausschmeißen und gegen was "besseres" ersetzen sollte? Ich bin zwar nicht prinzipiell unzufrieden, aber ich hab auch keinen Vergleich und manchmal einfach das Gefühl, dass es doch noch besser gehen könnte...
> 
> ...



was man so hört soll marzocchi im moment abgehen  gibt ja mittlerweile ein paar fahrer hier die direkte vergleiche ziehen können.


----------



## ThomasAC (24. Mai 2012)

man hört auch das Fullquote als schlechter Zitatstil gilt, aber das hört man nur...


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Mai 2012)

Totem MC DH oder wie die neue auch heißt, 66 RC3, Ndee. Die 66 kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, Baujahre 08/09 ausgeschlossen. Den Vivid ebenso, X-Vusion Vector, Manitou Revox, MZ Roco, BOS oder CCDB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiM (24. Mai 2012)

marzocchi 66 funktioniert auch auf dh strecken sehr gut.
speziell die rc3, da die dämpfung besser ist als bei den preiswerteren modellen


----------



## C9H13NO3 (24. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## nathan_se (25. Mai 2012)

Super, ich danke euch schonmal. Ja, der Trend geht hier ja ziemlich deutlich zu Marzocchi... 

Die Evo / Ti brauch ich eigentlich nicht bzw. wäre wahrscheinlich sogar eher schlecht, weil die Standardfeder bei meinen (brutto) ~90kg sicher nicht mehr passen würde und zusätzlich noch eine harte Ti-Feder wohl das Budget deutlich sprengen würde... 

Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75565

Müsste dann noch den Steuersatz tauschen, richtig (weil 1.5 durchgehend)? Ist das 2010er Modell empfehlenswert? Den Preis finde ich nämlich sehr gut!

Ansonsten habe ich im Bikemarkt noch diese Anzeige gesehen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/513854/cat/18/date/1233662977

Hier könnte ich bzgl. Steuersatz mit einem Adapter arbeiten und den somit beibehalten. Außerdem wohl ist es ein 2011er Modell, dafür aber halt nicht neu. Schaftlänge weiß ich auch noch nicht, ob der noch lang genug ist... 

Ach es ist alles nicht so einfach... 

Ciao!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. Mai 2012)

Möchte wer mein Hanzz pro kaufen, ich will wieder ein Dh bike kaufen und für beides habe ich kein Platz.
Ich habe es am 30.3.12 gekauft und mit sait schaltwerk, nc17 subpins3 ( in passendem blau) und conti Kaiser ausgerüstet. Alle Rechnungen sind dabei und die Gabel ist auch neu weil der Schaft falsch eingepresst war 
ich würde es für 1700 vb abgeben
meldet euch per pn


----------



## prvt.dancer (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mir das bike giosala anschaue könnte ich mich ein wenig in den hintern beissen, dass 2012 sieht schon nochmal ne ecke besser aus als das 2011er. Mal schauen wann die ersten gebrauchten 2012er rahmen raus gehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Mai 2012)

Giosala hat das 2011er .

@ nathan: Man kann auch Stahlfedern in die Ti einbauen, die kosten eine ganze Ecke weniger. Die SchaftlÃ¤nge von der 66 aus dem Bikemarkt reicht aus. Der meiner originalen Fox war genau gleich lang (20,5). Meine 66 ist Ã¼brigens auch ein 2010er Modell. Und mal ehrlich: Bei 20â¬ Differenz zwischen neu und 1 Jahr alt - wieso Ã¼berlegst du noch? Eine neue Lagerschale kostet 25â¬ und lÃ¤sst sich leicht selbst oder beim HÃ¤ndler des Vertrauens einpressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (25. Mai 2012)

So, jetz wie versprochen passend zu Ferienbeginn mein Hanzz mit Fox
Gestern angekommen und heut eingebaut


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus in schwarz .


----------



## prvt.dancer (26. Mai 2012)

ups meinte auch tiim. interessant was man hier alles für aufbauten findet.


----------



## rotaeg4 (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch generell neu was Bikes angeht. Ich will mit dem Biken anfangen da 2 Kollegen von mir auch damit letztes jahr angefangen haben. Wollte auch mir ein Hanzz Pro zulegen jetzt ist die frage die haben enduro bikes. hätte ich große probleme mit dem bike touren zu fahren also sprich bisschen berg hoch und dann wieder runter knallen?! und noch wichtiger ist gilt das bike als enduro oder als downhill bike weil in manchen foren steht es ist ein enduro und bei bikeunit ist es unter downhill. bin ein bisschen verwirrt hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen 

gruß,
Alex


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2012)

Ein Freerider ist es, d.h. zwischen Enduro und Downhillrad. Das Hanzz geht erstaunlich flott voran, wenn man die richtige Sitzposition hat. Zum allergrößten Teil kommt es natürlich auch auf dich an.


----------



## onlyTan (28. Mai 2012)

Also mein Bruder fährt das Hanzz mit vivid Air Dämpfer und vario Stütze als enduro. Es ist sicherlich kein Leichtgewicht hat aber runter eben schön viel zu bieten. Mit dem luftdämfer hat man auch nochmal ein bisschen Gewicht eingespart.
Er fährt es wirklich überall hoch und ist richtig zufrieden. Hat aber eben auch die nötige Fitness.


----------



## rotaeg4 (28. Mai 2012)

Ok. Danke für die antworten


----------



## HANZZ08 (28. Mai 2012)

Geht auf jeden Fall. 
Ich fahr auch mit luftdämpfer und halt Luftgabel, Variostütze natürlich auch
Und dazu muss ich sagen, ich bin 13 und fahr trotzdem mit dem Teil Touren.
Als Erwachsener ist dann natürlich noch des Gewichtsverhältnis Biker/Bike besser
Bei Touren mit meinem Dad (und der hat n Enduro) kann man auch mithalten

Gruß


----------



## Carnologe (28. Mai 2012)

Ich trete mein Hanzz auch den Berg rauf. Zwar nicht ganz so easy und entspannend wie mit einem AM, aber es geht


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Mai 2012)

Mal vom Gewicht abgesehen, gehts meiner Meinung nach genau so gut hoch wie ein Enduro. Was mich anfangs sehr überrascht hatte, war die Tatsache, dass es so gut wie gar nicht wippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (28. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, hatte anfangs ja noch nen Dämpfer mit Propedal und hab so gut wie keinen unterschied gemerkt zwischen ein und aus


----------



## ToyDoll (28. Mai 2012)

@rotaeg
Bleibt aber trotzdem n Freerider.. Meins geht auch sehr gut bergauf, trotz einfach vorn, warn auch schon 50 km Touren drin. Aber im direkten Vergleich zum Stereo merkt man trotzdem nen gewaltigen Unterschied. 
Also wenn du nicht vor hast damit im Bikepark zu gehn oder vergleichbares zu machen würd ich trotzdem zu nem Enduro wie Fritzz oder Stereo raten..


----------



## rotaeg4 (29. Mai 2012)

Nochmals an alle danke für die weiteren Antworten. 
@ ToyDoll: Doch will damit auch in Bikeparks fahren. Meine 2 Kollegen wollen auch irgend wann mal auf Freeride oder Downhill Bikes umsteigen deswegen bevor ich 2x kaufe kaufe ich lieber 1x


----------



## rotaeg4 (29. Mai 2012)

Noch ne frage und zwar sehe gerade das man nur die zugstufe einstellen kann bei originalen gabel des hanzz. braucht man unbedingt die druckstufe oder ist das nur so ne spielerei nebenbei?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Mai 2012)

"Spielerei"... Lies dich mal in die Thematik ein und sammle Er*fahr*ung. Später wirst du alles mit nur einem Knopf verfluchen.


----------



## rotaeg4 (29. Mai 2012)

Ok  hört sich doch Wichtig an 
Kann ich denn nachträglich eine neue Gabel verbauen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Mai 2012)

Natürlich kann man das machen. Dann wirst du auch genau wissen, was du brauchst und welche Gabel mit diesen und jenen Eigenschaften am besten zum Fahrstil passt.


----------



## rotaeg4 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich danke dir


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (30. Mai 2012)

rotaeg4 schrieb:


> Ok  hört sich doch Wichtig an
> Kann ich denn nachträglich eine neue Gabel verbauen?


 
Die Domain im Hannz pro hat eine Druckstufen Regelung, also kannst du die einstellen und die ist sehr leicht einstellbar.
Lässt sich auch während der fahrt und kannst du sehr Hart stellen, um wippen beim Uphill zu vermeiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyDoll (30. Mai 2012)

Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass dein Radl, wennst es mal ne Weile hast, sowieso nicht lange im Originalzustand bleibt  In meinem Hanzz is schon die dritte Gabel, der dritte Dämpfer, die zweite Kurbel.....
Fahr zur Zeit ne Durolux bei der man die Druckstufe auch nicht direkt einstellen kann, muss aber sagen dass mir da nix fehlt  Gutes Grundsetup erwischt 
Also wart erst mal ab, vllt kommst ja mit der Gabel zurecht ohne was zu ändern ..


----------



## HANZZ08 (31. Mai 2012)

@ToyDoll
Kannst ja mal n Bild von deinem Hanzz reinstellen, sind einfach sooo wenige Bilder hier.
Was waren das denn für Gabeln und Dämpfer? Interessiert mich schon n bissl, weil bei mir ists auch die dritte Gabel und Dämpfer

Gruß


----------



## ToyDoll (31. Mai 2012)

Also Gabeln wechselten zuerst zwischen ner Boxxer Race und ner 160er Fox 36. Mittlerweile Ist ne 180 Durolux drin. Dämpfer war zuerst nen Rc4 drin, dann n Dhx air(Vollschrott) und mittlerweile ist n Manitou Evolver drin(Super Teil!)

Habs mittlerweile auf ca 15,5 kg unten


----------



## prvt.dancer (31. Mai 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> @ToyDoll
> Kannst ja mal n Bild von deinem Hanzz reinstellen, sind einfach sooo wenige Bilder hier.
> Was waren das denn für Gabeln und Dämpfer? Interessiert mich schon n bissl, weil bei mir ists auch die dritte Gabel und Dämpfer
> 
> Gruß



Scheiss auf deine 6 fahrwerksteile, die von haus aus drin sind, sind in meinen augen völlig i. O. Ich hatte bisher mit den teilen überhaupt keine probleme. 

Was du vielleicht mal tauschen solltest ist beschissene laufradsatz, denn das ist ne richtige schwachstelle an dem bike. Das sich bisher darüber noch keiner beschwert hat, wundert mich richtig.


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Mai 2012)

Schon längst passé, kalter Kaffee, alles schon mal dagewesen. Fox Schrott, Laufräder beschissen, Lager kacke, Schaltauge wie Butter, Formula fürn Arsch... noch was vergessen?


----------



## prvt.dancer (31. Mai 2012)

ich hatte bisher (ausser mit den laufrädern u. lagern) keine probleme. 
hoffen, dass es so bleibt denn so lang kann man das teil schon fahren. Doch keiner gibts her =) Es ist ein traumbike, ein teil zum "alles" machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyDoll (31. Mai 2012)

prvt.dancer schrieb:


> Scheiss auf deine 6 fahrwerksteile, die von haus aus drin sind, sind in meinen augen völlig i. O. Ich hatte bisher mit den teilen überhaupt keine probleme.
> 
> Was du vielleicht mal tauschen solltest ist beschissene laufradsatz, denn das ist ne richtige schwachstelle an dem bike. Das sich bisher darüber noch keiner beschwert hat, wundert mich richtig.



Bei mir warn nie Originalfahrwerksteile verbaut  War von Anfang an n Eigenaufbau 
Hatte auch nie Probleme mit den Teilen, ausser mit dem DHX, hab sie einfach nur für andere Räder gebraucht 
Laufradsatz is auch schon der Zweite  
Hab das Ding aber auch schon seit fast 2 Jahren..


----------



## HANZZ08 (31. Mai 2012)

Laufräder passen für mich, sind schön Breit und ansonsten halten se.
Mein Hanzz is ja gebraucht gekauft und da hat der Verkäufer die Float für sich behalten und den Roco Air auch...mir hat er dann den Dreck mit DHX air und Rst Storm verkauft...jetz isses wieder so, wies früher mal war
Fährt sich des Bike denn gut mit ner 160er Gabel oder mit ner boxxer??
Dürfte man doch laut Cube gar nicht machen, oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Mai 2012)

Die Felgen sind leider schnell von Beulenpest betroffen. Ich musste auch schon etliche Höhen- und Seitenschläge aus dem HR rauszentrieren, das VR ist immer noch gut in Schuss. Kommt aber auch sehr auf Fahrergewicht und Fahrgewohnheit an. Ich bin nicht der schwerste, aber auch nicht der beste Fahrer .


----------



## HANZZ08 (31. Mai 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Kommt aber auch sehr auf *Fahrergewicht* und Fahrgewohnheit an.


Du sagst es


----------



## ToyDoll (31. Mai 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Laufräder passen für mich, sind schön Breit und ansonsten halten se.
> Mein Hanzz is ja gebraucht gekauft und da hat der Verkäufer die Float für sich behalten und den Roco Air auch...mir hat er dann den Dreck mit DHX air und Rst Storm verkauft...jetz isses wieder so, wies früher mal war
> Fährt sich des Bike denn gut mit ner 160er Gabel oder mit ner boxxer??
> Dürfte man doch laut Cube gar nicht machen, oder?


Dürfte man eigentlich nicht, macht aber keinen großen Unterschied, da die Boxxer mit integrierten Steuersatz nicht viel höher baut als die Originalgabeln..
Mit der 160 funktionierts einwandfrei, ziemlich verspielt..
Aber über ne vorgesehene 180er kommt halt nix


----------



## HANZZ08 (2. Juni 2012)

Wie fährt sich die Durolux eigentlich so?
Man hört ja auch öfter mal was von Durchschlagen und so...
Frag nur, weil die für mich auch in Frage gekommen wäre

Noch was: Weiß evtl einer, wo man ne Aircap für die 36 Float herbekommt?
Hab meine ja ausm Bikemarkt und der Verkäufer hat die Aircap irgendwie verloren...naja, für den Preis
Bei Toxo bekommt man nur entweder ne ganze Topcap oder eine für ne 32er, weiß jemand, ob die vielleicht auch passt?


----------



## ToyDoll (2. Juni 2012)

Bin bis jetzt sehr überrascht von der Durolux. Wollte sie eigentlich nur mal probeweise fahren weil ich sie sehr günstig bekommen hab aber mittlerweile bin ich recht überzeugt von dem Ding.. 
Durchgeschlagen ist sie bei mir noch nie, ich fahr aber auch mit mehr Druck als ich eigentlich bräuchte
Und an das Gewicht kommt nicht mal ne fox float ran


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juni 2012)

Zeig doch endlich mal ein Bild davon .


----------



## HANZZ08 (3. Juni 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Noch was: Weiß evtl einer, wo man ne Aircap für die 36 Float herbekommt?
> Bei Toxo bekommt man nur entweder ne ganze Topcap oder eine für ne 32er, weiß jemand, ob die vielleicht auch passt?



Ach kommt schon...irgendwer hat hier doch bestimmt nen Hanzz und noch n Stereo oder so rumstehn


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2012)

Brauchst du nur die Kappe fürs Ventil? Falls ja, nimm einfach eine Autoreifenventilkappe, die passt ebenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (3. Juni 2012)

Hab ich scho, schaut aber 1. Sch***** aus und 2. Fängt sich ums Ventil trotzdem der Dreck


----------



## Carnologe (3. Juni 2012)

Heute habe ich mein Hanzz mal würdig fotografiert


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2012)

Und kräftig an der Farbsättigung gedreht . Schaut super aus .


----------



## Carnologe (3. Juni 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Und *kräftig* an der Farbsättigung gedreht . Schaut super aus .



Die Farben sind nicht deutlich kräftiger als die der OOC Version, aber danke


----------



## HANZZ08 (3. Juni 2012)

Sieht echt suuuper aus...passt alles Perfekt
Pedale, Kashima, Saint und dazu noch der Orange Schriftzug von den Rubber Queens
Aber wie die Kette durchhängt, is scho brutal, hoffentlich fährst nich so
P.s. fährst du überhaupt damit?? Bei mir isses nie so sauber


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2012)

Du hast wohl nicht gesehen, dass er da gerade klein/klein fährt .

Und stimmt, das ist tatsächlich sauber! Mach mal dreckig das Teil. Sehe ich es eigentlich richtig, dass das 2012er Modell an Ober- und Unterrohr keinen weissen Streifen mehr hat?


----------



## Carnologe (3. Juni 2012)

Klar fahr ich damit  Ich hab das Bike vor dem Shoot natürlich geputzt 

EDIT: Noch ein Foto hinterher... (Hab relativ viele gemacht)


----------



## rotaeg4 (3. Juni 2012)

Sehr schönes Hanzz  Hoffe in denn nächsten 2 Wochen habe ich auch meins


----------



## Carnologe (4. Juni 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sehe ich es eigentlich richtig, dass das 2012er Modell an Ober- und Unterrohr keinen weissen Streifen mehr hat?



Du siehst richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nathan_se (6. Juni 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Klar fahr ich damit  Ich hab das Bike vor dem Shoot natürlich geputzt
> 
> EDIT: Noch ein Foto hinterher... (Hab relativ viele gemacht)



Tolles Foto von einem tollen Bike! Gefällt mir!


----------



## Carnologe (6. Juni 2012)

Merci!

Hier noch aus einer anderen Perspektive


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich muss schon sagen, der 2012er Rahmen sieht sehr gut aus . Fast so gut wie der 2011er .


----------



## nathan_se (6. Juni 2012)

prvt.dancer schrieb:


> www.huber-bushings.com
> 
> der typ ist der hammer! Du schreibst was du willst, nen tag später is das zeug da. Als ich das bike auseinandergebaut habe, war der bolzen bei mir auch verbogen, passt aber immer noch rein =) Dass die originalen schnell ausschlagen ist ja (was ich mitbekommen habe) keine seltenheit, im gegenteil. Der typ macht dir wirklich bessere, du kannst nicht glauben, dass du deinen hobel unterm arsch hast wenn du mal die neuen fährst. mfg



Ich hab am 29.5. (zugegebenermaßen Abends) bestellt und bisher noch nix bekommen...  
Hoffe, die kommen bald. Mein hinteres Dämpferlager ist sowas von fertig, möchte da eigentlich nicht mehr mit fahren, sonst ruiniere ich mir den Bolzen wahrscheinlich vollends...

Meinen Gabeltausch habe ich nun erstmal auf Eis gelegt. Pünktlich als ich meiner Fox Van R mit Verkauf gedroht habe, fing diese an zu ölen! 

Da ich soetwas aber nicht verkaufen würde, habe ich mich entschieden, ihr erstmal einen ordentlichen Service zu gönnen:  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1137628




Wenn ich sie wieder hab, gebe ich ihr nochmal ne Chance. Mal sehen vielleicht behalt ich die auch!


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juni 2012)

Schmeiss raus das Teil .


----------



## prvt.dancer (8. Juni 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Merci!
> 
> Hier noch aus einer anderen Perspektive



Das ding ist der absolute wahnsinn, da sieht mein 11er aus wie ein billigspielzeug hingegen. Ich beneide dich, kannst du mal ein paar videos reinstellen? In action.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prvt.dancer (9. Juni 2012)

Mein sattel lässt sich mit mittlerer kraftanstrengung bei vollgas angezogener sattelklemme hin u. her drehen, nach längerem fahren rutscht er auch zu einem gewissen punkt ab. 
Weiss einer woran das liegen kann u. was man dagegen machen könnte?


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2012)

Mach Montagepaste auf die Stütze.


----------



## HANZZ08 (9. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht is fett drangekommen...einfach Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr saubermachen und ggf. mit Carbonpaste einschmieren


----------



## Carnologe (9. Juni 2012)

prvt.dancer schrieb:


> ...kannst du mal ein paar videos reinstellen? In action.



Sobald sich eine Gelegenheit ergibt, gerne!


----------



## ThomasAC (9. Juni 2012)

prvt.dancer schrieb:


> Mein sattel lässt sich mit mittlerer kraftanstrengung bei vollgas angezogener sattelklemme hin u. her drehen, nach längerem fahren rutscht er auch zu einem gewissen punkt ab.
> Weiss einer woran das liegen kann u. was man dagegen machen könnte?



Carbon oder Alu? Carbon verschleißt auf Dauer, d.h. der Durchmesser nimmt ab. Bei der P6 darf der Durchmesser an keiner Stelle kleiner als 34,7 mm sein.
Quelle

PS. Setz nen Helm auf beim biken!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (9. Juni 2012)

Fährt irgendwer noch eine Gustav M 190er am Hanzz? (Hinterrad!!) Welche Bremsklötzchen nehmt ihr? Bei mir quietscht es wie Sau. Die üblichen Spielereien wurden schon durchgeführt und inzwischen bin ich bei Zubehörklötzchen angelangt. Auf einer Probefahrt war zumindest Ruhe. Also wer fährt Gustels die NICHT quietschen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre Saints, die nicht quietschen und würde deine Frage im Bremsenunterforum stellen.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (10. Juni 2012)

dachte mir, es geht ja genau um´s Hanzz und ein dort verbautes Bauteil und die Wahrscheinlichkeit , dass ein Hanzzfahrer mit Gustav hier mitliest dürfte größer sein als im Bremsenforum...


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Juni 2012)

Wer Probleme mit der Gustl hat, wird im Bremsenunterforum eher eine Lösung finden als hier. Quietschen hat sehr selten etwas mit dem Rahmen zu tun, da gibt es hundert wahrscheinlichere Gründe an Bremse, Belägen, Scheiben, Adapter oder was auch immer.


----------



## Carnologe (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte mal eine Gustav (nicht am Hanzz) und da gab es nie ein Quietschen. Bei Regen ist das natürlich was Anderes, aber ansonsten war nichts zu hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2012)

Wer eine Gustav M fährt, der wird sie allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit schon an 1..2...3...Rahmen vorher auch gefahren sein. Drum ist die Frage, meiner Meinung nach, ansich genau hier richtig.
Manche Kombis geben manchmal Probleme...

G.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (10. Juni 2012)

ja, da hast du recht. gustav lief in genau der kombination an einem banshee scream, rm7, big hit, big air und einer wildsau ohne probleme.


----------



## Carnologe (10. Juni 2012)

Ich könnt lachen und heulen 

War eben biken und beim bergauf Schieben verliere ich das Gleichgewicht und kippe zur Seite. Resultat: Casting und Standrohre verkratzt 

Beim Fahren ist natürlich nie was passiert...


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Juni 2012)

Autsch! Na dann besorg dir mal sehr feines Schleifpapier und Sekundenkleber, sonst sind die Dichtungen bald hinüber.


----------



## HANZZ08 (10. Juni 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich könnt lachen und heulen
> 
> War eben biken und beim bergauf Schieben verliere ich das Gleichgewicht und kippe zur Seite. Resultat: Casting und Standrohre verkratzt
> 
> Beim Fahren ist natürlich nie was passiert...



Oh, sch***** sowas is immer ärgerlich, ich hab mir mal n Rahmen verkratzt, weil ich zu blöd war, ihn an der Sattelstütze im Montageständer einzuspannen
Aber bei den Standrohren isses natürlich nochmal blöder, bei mir hats n Edding getan


----------



## prvt.dancer (11. Juni 2012)

danke für eure hilfe. werde das mal morgen putzen, kann schon sein dass da was drauf gekommen ist.


----------



## nathan_se (11. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich kann zwar weder mit euren geilen Fotos, noch mit euren klasse Bikes mithalten, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal ein Bild von meinem Hanzzi einstellen... Ist sonst so anonym alles... 
Und grundsätzlich sind doch Bilder immer toll! 





Cube Hanzz Pro, Modelljahr 2011
Stand Juni 2012

Änderungen:

- Reifen (Maxxis Minion DH)
- Vorbau (Bontrager BigEarl 50mm in weiß)
- Lenker (Blackmarket BadaBoom 787mm in türkis)
- Griffe (Sixpack in braun mit goldenen Klemmringen)
- Pedale (Syncros Meathook in weiß)
- Umbau auf 1-fach Kettenblatt mit e*thirteen-LS1+ Kettenführung
- Bremsscheiben (Shimano XT-/Saint Bremscheiben (203mm auch hinten))
- Schaltwerk (SRAM X.0 Shortcage 9-fach)
- Trigger (SRAM X.0 9-fach)

Geplant:
- Sattel (SDG i-Fly Storm)
- Gabel (Marzocchi 66 RC3)
- evtl. noch Dämpfer (Roco RC?)

Ciao!


----------



## HANZZ08 (11. Juni 2012)

Ach, soo schlecht isses jetz auch wieder net
Ne, mal im ernst, is doch nich schlecht. Im Gegenteil sogar sehr gut, finde ich Vorallem, wenn man sich mal die geplanten Änderungen dazudenkt.
Das mit gabel und dämpfer wird aber teuer, finde die Preise aber auch ne Frechheit...vorallem bei den unbeliebten Fox


----------



## Carnologe (11. Juni 2012)

Ziemlich bunt Dein Hanzz, aber irgendwie passt alles noch gut zusammen 
Schaffst Du es mit 1KB den Berg hoch zu strampeln?


@Müslee

Die Kratzer auf den Standrohren lassen sich kaum erfühlen, man sieht sie lediglich. Ich werd später noch 1-2 Pics davon machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (11. Juni 2012)

wenn man sie nicht mal erfühlen kann dann so lassen.
Nicht anfangen mit irgendwelchen Sandpapier daran rum zu schleifen. Da machst mehr kaputt wie alles andere.
Einfach fahren und fertig


----------



## Carnologe (11. Juni 2012)

Jopp, das dachte ich mir auch


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2012)

Dito. Erst dran rumfummeln, wenn es wirklich nÃ¶tig ist.

@ nathan_se: Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer sind eine gute Idee . Das Weiss stÃ¶rt mich etwas, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

@ Hanzz: Gebrauchte Teile oder Vorjahresmodelle sind wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger. Meine (ungefahrene) 66 hat auch nur 350â¬ gekostet, man braucht nur etwas Geduld und GlÃ¼ck.


----------



## nathan_se (11. Juni 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Ach, soo schlecht isses jetz auch wieder net
> Ne, mal im ernst, is doch nich schlecht. Im Gegenteil sogar sehr gut, finde ich Vorallem, wenn man sich mal die geplanten Änderungen dazudenkt.
> Das mit gabel und dämpfer wird aber teuer, finde die Preise aber auch ne Frechheit...vorallem bei den unbeliebten Fox



Danke dir! Ja ich bin ja grundsätzlich auch nicht unzufrieden! 
Wie schon geschrieben sind die 66er nicht soooo unglaublich teuer wenn man ein wenig schaut bzw. ältere Modelljahre nimmt. Der Dämpfer würde sowieso erst später folgen.




Carnologe schrieb:


> Ziemlich bunt Dein Hanzz, aber irgendwie passt alles noch gut zusammen
> Schaffst Du es mit 1KB den Berg hoch zu strampeln?



Danke. Ja, es hält sich noch einigermaßen in Grenzen mit der "Buntheit!" 
Naja... wegen dem einen Kettenblatt. Im Wesentlichen fahr ich mit dem Teil eigentlich nur noch von zuhause bis zum Bikepark. Das sind 2 Kilometer und die jetzt auch nicht so unglaublich extrem bergauf! 

Daher auch der Verzicht auf's kleine Kettenblatt. Urprünglich hatte ich vor mit dem Teil auch (kleinere) Touren zu fahren, aber letztlich hab ich das gar nicht mehr gemacht. Daher wird es jetzt rein auf Abfahrt optimiert! 




Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ nathan_se: Gabel und Dämpfer sind eine gute Idee . Das Weiss stört mich etwas, aber das ist Geschmackssache.



Ja ich weiß!  
Die Farben sind immer Geschmacksache. Ich bin da nicht so sehr festgelegt, aber wenns geht würde ich z.B. die Gabel gern wieder in weiß haben!


----------



## Carnologe (11. Juni 2012)

As promised...


----------



## prvt.dancer (11. Juni 2012)

oh dude  thats sucks  
ich würde ausflippen auch wenn es keine nachteile hat. Ist das voll auf nen stein oder wie? Sieht ja echt übel aus. Weiss nicht was schlimmer anzusehen ist die offenen wunden o. die verkratze wunderschöne gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (11. Juni 2012)

mit einer "billigen" Domain mit Stahlrohren wäre der Schaden wohl verschmerzbarer. Aber auch mein Beileid...


----------



## Carnologe (11. Juni 2012)

Och, da steh ich drüber. Musste nur kurz schreien, dann wars wieder gut


----------



## prvt.dancer (11. Juni 2012)

aber da hat man es, mögen die vorteile noch so überwiegen, umso schlimmer ist es wenn das teil einen schaden nimmt u. du nicht gerade "mehrere" auf lager hast. 

Naja vielleicht fällt dir ja ne möglichkeit ein, an neue standrohre zu kommen


----------



## Carnologe (11. Juni 2012)

Ich will keine neuen Standrohre


----------



## prvt.dancer (11. Juni 2012)

nathan_se schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich kann zwar weder mit euren geilen Fotos, noch mit euren klasse Bikes mithalten, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal ein Bild von meinem Hanzzi einstellen... Ist sonst so anonym alles...
> Und grundsätzlich sind doch Bilder immer toll! ...



Bunt triffts in der tat, doch ich find die farbkombi wirklich interessant da, wie schon mal erwähnt, sich die farben nicht beissen. Ich find sieht echt  aus. 

Bilder fehlen u. sind toll, n paar doch videos fehlen hier noch viel mehr!


----------



## HANZZ08 (11. Juni 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> As promised...


Wenn du evtl neue Decals drauf machst und den rest n bissl mit Edding oder Lackstift ausbesserst, isses vielleicht nimmer so auffällig...
Bei den Standrohren wirst net viel machen können


----------



## Carnologe (11. Juni 2012)

Sowas gehört dazu  Früher oder später wäre sowieso etwas passiert


----------



## TiiM (12. Juni 2012)

irgendwelche macken kommen früher oder später sowieso ans rad, auch wenns schade ist.
ich hab auch aus krupka eine mega fette delle kurz vorm tretlager


----------



## ToyDoll (12. Juni 2012)

Die Dinger an den Standrohren polieren sich scho wieder raus. Noch 10 mal biken gehn und du siehst sie kaum noch..
Hab an meiner Boxxer ne tiefere Furche an den Standrohren mit 2k Kleber ausgebessert und plan gemacht, war nach n paar Ausfahrten kaum noch zu sehn..


----------



## Carnologe (13. Juni 2012)

Yay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (13. Juni 2012)

Cool, ich geh in Marktredwitz in die Schule


----------



## nathan_se (14. Juni 2012)

Hey,

irgendwer von euch Hanzz-Treibern demnächst mal in Winterberg? Könnte man sich ja mehr oder weniger spontan treffen, bin häufiger da... 

Ciao,
Jens


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Juni 2012)

Irgendwann im Zeitraum 11.-13. August ^^.


----------



## strokaments (14. Juni 2012)

Eventuell letzte Juli Woche/Wochenende mal.

Erster Bikepark für mich! :S


----------



## nathan_se (15. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, ich behalts mal im Hinterkopf. Könnt euch ja mal kurz vorher melden wenn ihr Bock habt! 

P.S: Seit gestern auch die Dämpferlager von Huber-Bushings drin! Was für eine Wohltat!


----------



## TiiM (15. Juni 2012)

merkst du einen unterschied mit den bushings?
bei mir spricht der dämpfer genauso (eher schlecht) an wie vorher..nur spiel hats nicht mehr, das ist top


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juni 2012)

Sind die schon eingefahren? Beim Heavydutykit von TFTuned ist es besser geworden.


----------



## TiiM (15. Juni 2012)

naja, fahr sie jetzt seit etwa eineinhalb monaten..
wobei das ansprechen des dämpfers im hanzz sowieso komisch ist. wenn ich den hinterbau auf den boden fallen lasse, federt der nur wenig bis garnicht ein, wenn ich das selbe beim demo vom kumpel mache, federt der hinterbau schön ein :/


----------



## Obstbrot (15. Juni 2012)

moin Hanzz besitzer! Wie sieht das beim Hanzz aus mit Doppelbrückengabel einbauen? Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Juni 2012)

@ TiiM: Das ist natürlich ein seeehr aussagekräftiger Test.


----------



## nathan_se (16. Juni 2012)

TiiM schrieb:


> merkst du einen unterschied mit den bushings?
> bei mir spricht der dämpfer genauso (eher schlecht) an wie vorher..nur spiel hats nicht mehr, das ist top



Moin,

bin noch nicht wirklich damit gefahren, daher kann ich da nichts zu sagen. Aber dieses nervige Geklapper hat endlich ein Ende!


----------



## ToyDoll (16. Juni 2012)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> moin Hanzz besitzer! Wie sieht das beim Hanzz aus mit Doppelbrückengabel einbauen? Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert?



geht einwandfrei, aber Garantie is wech  blätter mal n paar Seiten zurück, da steht mehr..


----------



## TiiM (17. Juni 2012)

@ müs lee
natürlich hat das garnichts zu sagen..und das hatte auch nichts mit den bushings zu tun, wollte das nur mal anmerken...beim fahren, wenn der dämpfer im SAG ist passts auch von der dämpferfunktion


----------



## prvt.dancer (17. Juni 2012)

TiiM schrieb:


> naja, fahr sie jetzt seit etwa eineinhalb monaten..
> wobei das ansprechen des dämpfers im hanzz sowieso komisch ist. wenn ich den hinterbau auf den boden fallen lasse, federt der nur wenig bis garnicht ein, wenn ich das selbe beim demo vom kumpel mache, federt der hinterbau schön ein :/



ähh o.k  der hinterbau ist quasi nach deinem sehr eindrucksvollem test unten durch. Naja, solange es nur deine meinung ist 

Ich habe ein problem, hier ein bild davon, wer kann helfen? Nach nem 1 meter drop hats ein sehr unschönes geräusch gemacht, dachte schon die felge ist hin. Ob dem schaltwerk was fehlt wird sich noch zeigen, doch die kette ist def. hinüber.


----------



## mountainTobi (17. Juni 2012)

Hier mal wieder Action von gestern mit dem Hanzz. Vids sind immer nice aber bei dem letzten Sturz hats mal wieder meinen Bremshebel verbogen 

http://youtu.be/ZkU9KckX8ro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (17. Juni 2012)

prvt.dancer schrieb:


> ähh o.k  der hinterbau ist quasi nach deinem sehr eindrucksvollem test unten durch. Naja, solange es nur deine meinung ist
> 
> Ich habe ein problem, hier ein bild davon, wer kann helfen? Nach nem 1 meter drop hats ein sehr unschönes geräusch gemacht, dachte schon die felge ist hin. Ob dem schaltwerk was fehlt wird sich noch zeigen, doch die kette ist def. hinüber.



Ganz klare Sache: neues Schaltauge und gut is 
Oder du nimmst auch eins von Marcel neubert, schau einfach mal n paar seiten weiter vorne


----------



## prvt.dancer (17. Juni 2012)

hi

danke. marcel neubert, werd ich mal gleich machen. 
auf jeden fall ist das schaltwerk doch hinüber, weiss jemand wo man billig ne saint bekommt? 

Beschissen ist es auf jeden fall, kann mir mal jemand erklären wie das passieren kann? Mein ich ernst, ich kann es mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Juni 2012)

Ermüdung, geringe Zugfestigkeit des Alus (ist ja schon sehr weich, das Ausfallende), Zugkräfte der Kette bei der Landung, ev. mindere Qualität der Legierung und man hat den Salat. Ich lege dir auch das Ausfallende von Marcel ans Herz, das ist weitaus besser durchdacht als das Original .


----------



## prvt.dancer (17. Juni 2012)

danke lee. habe ihn schon angeschrieben, er hat auf jeden fall welche vorrätig


----------



## nathan_se (18. Juni 2012)

mountainTobi schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder Action von gestern mit dem Hanzz. Vids sind immer nice aber bei dem letzten Sturz hats mal wieder meinen Bremshebel verbogen
> 
> http://youtu.be/ZkU9KckX8ro



Richtig geil gemacht!! 

Der Sturz auf den Baumstamm sieht allerdings nach Aua aus! 

Ciao,
Jens


----------



## prvt.dancer (27. Juni 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand einen vorbau empfehlen? Wenn ich es etwas kürzer haben will dann nehme ich einen 35mm vorbau? Ausser straitline gibt es da nicht viele oder?


----------



## nathan_se (28. Juni 2012)

Moin,

die Frage ist, ob es halt unbedingt 35mm sein müssen, oder nicht auch 40mm kurz genug sind? Da ist die Auswahl größer!

z.B. (die Auswahl ist rein willkürlich!):

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...S-Pro-Signature-Line-Vorbau-318mm::22268.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...y-Stem-Vorbau-2012-318mm-Klemmung::30211.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...u-40mm-DH-FR-318-mm-Klemmung-2012::29558.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...everse-Executer-42mm-Vorbau-318mm::15365.html

Hier noch einer in 35mm:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...pank-Spike-Stem-Vorbau-2009-318mm::13609.html


----------



## prvt.dancer (28. Juni 2012)

Fett! Dachte je näher der lenker an mir dran ist umso "wendiger" kann ich fahren. Hab mein rahmen in L, da dachte ich mir kanns nicht so schlimm sein wenn ich ihn so kurz nehme. 

Wo die unterschiede zwischen kurz u. lang liegen ist mir klar, doch glaubst du das bike wäre dann zu unhandlich?


----------



## nathan_se (29. Juni 2012)

Moin,

prinzipiell ist das richtig von wegen: Kürzerer Vorbau = mehr Wenidigkeit, aber wir sprechen ja hier grade mal vom einem Unterschied von 5mm (40mm vs 35mm), da sollte der Unterschied meiner Meinung nach jetzt nicht soooo gravierend sein. 

Serie ist ja beim "L" glaube ein 75mm Vorbau dran, dagegen ist 40mm dann schon ein deutlicher Unterschied!


----------



## -eric- (29. Juni 2012)

Moin in die Hanzz-Gemeinde,
Wollte meinen Hobel mal vorstellen..



geht schon gut ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2012)

Schaut super aus .


----------



## -eric- (29. Juni 2012)

danke 
nächste woche wird erstmal noch die formula rausgeschmissen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2012)

Na, das ist doch mal eine gute Idee! Das ellenlange Schaltwerk und die Foxdinger auch noch, wenn du schon dabei bist .

Der Laufradsatz sieht an deinem Rad übrigens sehr gut aus .


----------



## -eric- (29. Juni 2012)

danke, bin vom Laufradsatz auch sehr überzeugt  die Foxdinger bleiben drin, beim Schaltwerk muss ich mal schauen.. 

so, ich muss jetzt noch ne Tour machen =)


----------



## Deleted 196807 (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Sagt mal ... knarzen ... das Problem haben ja viele mit dem Hanzz. Ich kann seit einiger Zeit ein absolut nerviges, recht leises, doch metallisches knacksen vernehmen. Das Geräusch kommt auf jeden Fall aus dem vorderen Bereich. 

Es tritt unberechenbar - aber sehr häufig - auf, wenn man den Hanzz bspw ganz leicht mit dem Vorderrad gegen ein Hindernis rollen lässt. Genauso, wenn man mit Zug am Lenker im Wiegetritt anfährt. Oder wenn man über Wurzeln fährt. Man kann es sogar ganz leicht in den Händen spüren. Am bezeichnensten finde ich allerdings, dass es auftritt, wenn ich den Hanzz hinten ca. 60° hochhebe und dann Druck in Richtung Vorderrad ausübe. Dann kackst/knarzt es leicht ... nicht immer ... aber meistens. 

Zunächst hielt ich es für ein Problem des Vorbaus und habe alle möglichen "Fettungs-Variationen" nacheinander ausprobiert und nichts hat geholfen. Auch die Schnellspanner und die Achse von der Gabel habe ich leicht gefettet und untersucht. Nichts brachte Erfolg. Mein Konusring ist aufgeschnitten (hat wohl der Vorbesitzer gemacht ... ist ja auch nicht unüblich). Als ich das entdeckte, wähnte ich mich schon als Sieger! Doch auch ein Entgraten und fetten der Schnittstelle brachte nichts. Das Lager sitzt perfekt drauf. Die Lücke war immer nach vorn gerichtet, so dass viel Dreck an ihr hängen blieb. Jetzt hab ich den Ring so angebracht, dass dies nicht mehr der Fall ist. Dennoch! Es geht nicht weg! Nicht mal die Kabel, die beim Fahren leicht an die Gabelbrücke schlagen, können die Ursache sein. Dafür klingt es zu metallisch. 

Es nervt mich echt massiv! Mittlerweile empfinde ich das Fahrrad fast nicht mehr als den tollen Freerider den ich mal wollte, sondern eher als Klapperkiste ... der bei jeder Gelegenheit knarzt. 

Hat von euch vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee, was ich machen könnte?

Danke schon mal für die Überlegungen!


----------



## -eric- (29. Juni 2012)

Sitzen die Lagerschalen 100%ig im Steuerrohr? Ist fett dazwischen? Ahead-Kralle fest? Gefettet? Lagerspiel Vordernabe? Ansonsten würd ich an deiner Stelle den Steuersatz wechseln..


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2012)

Das kann der Gabelschaft sein, der etwas Spiel in der Krone hat und knarzt. Hast du die Gelegenheit, mal die Gabel zu tauschen?


----------



## prvt.dancer (29. Juni 2012)

Ich hab so gut wie nirgends fett an der front u. es knarzt ab u. zu gewaltig, vor allem bei stoppie etc. Nicht dass es ruckeln würde, doch das knarzen ist wie gesagt seeehr deutlich wahr zu nehmen. Kann man das als problem bezeichnen?


----------



## TiiM (29. Juni 2012)

hallo,
viele hatten ja probleme mit dem schaltauge, da das schaltwerk immer über die abstützung gerutscht ist.
heute habe ich ein neues schaltauge von cube bekommen und scheinbar haben die aus ihren fehlern gelernt und nachgebessert !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 196807 (29. Juni 2012)

Also die Lagerschalen sitzen perfekt und Fett ist auch überall dort, wo es sein darf - mittlerweile recht großzügig. ;-)

Das mit dem Gabelschaft wäre noch eine Überlegung. Ich habe leider nur diese Gabel zur Verfügung. Angenommen, es würde daher kommen: Könnte ich den Effekt per Hand nachstellen, wenn ich die Gabel ausbaue? Oder könnte man die Kräfte so nicht nachstellen?

Und angenommen es würde daran liegen ... kann man das reparieren?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2012)

Das kannst du nicht selbst machen, die Toleranzen der Krone und des Schafts sind dafür verantwortlich. Du kannst die Gabel zu Toxoholics/Sportimport (Fox/RS) schicken, die tauschen dir die Standrohreinheit, sofern du noch Gewährleistung drauf hast.


----------



## prvt.dancer (29. Juni 2012)

TiiM schrieb:


> hallo,
> viele hatten ja probleme mit dem schaltauge, da das schaltwerk immer über die abstützung gerutscht ist.
> heute habe ich ein neues schaltauge von cube bekommen und scheinbar haben die aus ihren fehlern gelernt und nachgebessert !!



wetten das reisst trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 196807 (29. Juni 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das kannst du nicht selbst machen, die Toleranzen der Krone und des Schafts sind dafür verantwortlich. Du kannst die Gabel zu Toxoholics/Sportimport (Fox/RS) schicken, die tauschen dir die Standrohreinheit, sofern du noch Gewährleistung drauf hast.



 Oh oh das klingt ja nicht so gut ... ich habe keine Gewährleistung mehr, da ich das bike gebraucht gekauft habe und dummerweise nicht über die Unterlagen verfüge. Ist aber auch schon mehr als ein Jahr alt. 
Ok, dann frag ich mal so: MUSS man da was machen, falls sich der Verdacht erhärtet?

Denn ich nehme an, dass diese Reparatur so teuer ist, dass ... .


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2012)

Das sollte so halten. Die Nase des Syntaceschaltauges für Marcel Neuberts Ende ist kürzer als das des neuen Ausfallendes.

Nee, müssen musst du das nicht. Eine neue Standrohreinheit für die 36er aber wird nicht günstig, und Toxo ist nicht sonderlich kulant. Hast du die Rechnung denn? Vielleicht gehts ja doch noch. Ich habe gerade mal gegooglet. Die Rechnung beweist grundsätzlich die Abtretung der Gewährleistungsansprüche an den zweiten Käufer, dh mit Vorlegen der Rechnung sollten die nicht meckern. Nagele mich aber bitte keiner darauf fest.


----------



## Deleted 196807 (29. Juni 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nee, müssen musst du das nicht. Eine neue Standrohreinheit für die 36er aber wird nicht günstig, und Toxo ist nicht sonderlich kulant. Hast du die Rechnung denn? Vielleicht gehts ja doch noch.



Nein, hab leider keine Rechnungen. Ja, ich habe noch die Fox 36 Van drin. Naja mal sehn, vielleicht liegts ja doch an was anderem. Falls nicht muss ich anscheinend damit leben. 

Danke für die Antworten! 

So ein Schaltauge hätte ich auch gern ... aber dafür braucht man sicher auch die Rechnungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2012)

Nein, das kannst du Ã¼ber (d)einen HÃ¤ndler bestellen, sofern du 50â¬ blechen mÃ¶chtest.


----------



## TiiM (29. Juni 2012)

ich habs auf kulanz bekommen, da das andere abgerissen war


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juni 2012)




----------



## buschhase (30. Juni 2012)

@TurboMarcel: Hatte ein ähnliches knarzendes, nervendes Geräusch an meinem Fritzz. Am Ende stellte sich heraus, dass meine Kurbel ein minimales Spiel hatte. Bin da auch erst über meinen Händler drauf gekommen, da das Knarzen auch bei Gelegenheiten auftrat, bei denen ich nicht getreten habe. Evtl. ist das bei dir ja auch der Fall.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## nathan_se (30. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch das Problem mit dem Knarzen aus dem vorderen Bereich. Ich hatte inzwischen den Steuersatz auch raus und ganz penibel sauber gemacht, und alles ganz ordentlich mit reichlich Fett wieder montiert und es hat sich nix geändert. Auch den Vorbau hatte ich nun schon mehrfach ab (sowohl von der Gabel, als auch vom Lenker), ich würde den inzwischen eigentlich auch ausschließen. 

Ich vermute bei mir inzwischen, dass es der Steuersatz selbst ist!


----------



## prvt.dancer (30. Juni 2012)

ganz ehrlich, bei mir hört es sich manchmal an als würde ein zug stehen bleiben. Was willste machen, mir wurde gesagt es sei normal, das material arbeitet eben ^^ Ich wollte es zuerst auch nicht "wahrhaben" doch, wie gesagt, was willst du machen? Mittlerweile ist es mir wirklich nur egal, es knarzt wie sau doch es ruckelt nichts, mit kopfhörern hörste bzw. merkste das knarzen nicht mal. Versuch drauf zu scheixxen


----------



## Deleted 196807 (1. Juli 2012)

Also irgendwie beruhigt es mich ja zu wissen, dass ich nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem bin. Andererseits ... schon eine seltsame Angelegenheit.


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Juli 2012)

Es gibt zwei Dutzend mögliche Ursachen für das Knacken. Alles durchgehen, fetten, noch mal anziehen und mit Glück ist es weg. Auch mal weiter denken. Bei mir hat mal in jeder Kurve mein X9-Shifter geknackt, was erst nach längerer Suche aufgefallen ist. Schmiermittel reingesprüht und fertig war die Laube.


----------



## prvt.dancer (2. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand der auch dieses x12 auge u. ausfallende hat, mal ein bild schicken, wie er sein saint schaltwerk angebaut hat? 
Kommt das goldene teil ganz runter o. ganz hoch. Ich hab mir mal die anleitung durchgelesen u. da steht dass in downhill "modus" (hab ein saint ss/kurz) zwischen dem kleinsten ritzel u. rolle 5 - 6 mm betragen darf. So sieht das bei mir aber nicht aus, da ist deutlich mehr platz dazwischen. 
Wäre wirklich nett.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juli 2012)

Das Ding hat eine B-Schraube, mit der man den Abstand Ritzel/Umlenkrolle einstellt. Lies dir die Anleitung mal genauer durch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prvt.dancer (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Lee schön dass du dich meldest u. mir hilfst, danke dafür. 
Diese anschlagsschraube meinst du oder? Doch was bringt die, wenn das ganze schaltwerk (vielleicht) falsch angeschraubt ist. Deswegen würde ich mal um ´n bild bitten. Ich stell dann mal eins rein.

Hier mal das bild wies jetzt aussieht. Ich habe mir das noch einmal angesehen u. bin drauf gekommen das ich das schaltwerk falsch montiert habe, das goldene ding war bei mir ganz nach oben statt ganz nach unten, jetzt kann ich wieder schalten wie geschmiert. Die 6mm abstand zwischen ritzel u. rolle bekomme ich aber trotzdem nicht hin (wie auf dem bild zu sehen). Woran kann das liegen?

Die B schraube würde den abstand nur vergrößern zwischen den zwei ritzeln.


----------



## Daniel12 (3. Juli 2012)

den 5-6mm Abstand musst Du messen wenn Du auf dem größten Ritzel bist, bei den kleineren wird der Abstand größer!


----------



## prvt.dancer (3. Juli 2012)

in der anleitung ist aber der abstand zwischen dem größten u. kleinsten jeweils 5 - 6mm


----------



## pilz (4. Juli 2012)

hey! ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir auf mein 2011er hanzz den 

Spank Spike Race28 EVO Laufradsatz 20mm+ 12/135 zu basteln. hat jemand erfahrung mit spank allgemein oder sogar mit den spike race?
lg


----------



## Daniel12 (4. Juli 2012)

auf dem unteren ist es nicht so schlimm, auf dem oberen könnte bei zu geringem abstand das schaltwerk mit dem ritzel kollidieren


----------



## prvt.dancer (9. Juli 2012)

Die feder soll man ja nur so fest zudrehen, dass sie nicht klappert oder? Ist das so gemeint, dass wenn ich die feder im eingebauten zustand in die hand u. hoch u. runter bewege, dass diese sich dann garnicht mehr bewegt? Denn ich kann die feder ziemlich lange hoch u. runter bewegen, erst wenn sie richtig weit raufgedreht ist, ist sie sozusagen fest.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juli 2012)

So weit, dass die Feder beim Fahren nicht klappert. Zwei Umdrehungen und gut is.


----------



## chainsawsally (9. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Bin heute mal das Hanzz Pro 2012 Probegefahren und war sowas von begeistert  werde mir es demnächst Kaufen  könnt ihr mit eurem Hanzz Pro auf dem Hinterrad fahren? Ich habs Probiert und habs nicht hinbekommen, mit meinem alten Scott bin ich locker als 500m so gefahren...

Gruß Marcel


----------



## skydog73 (10. Juli 2012)

nö... Bei den neueren CUBE-Bikes gehts dummerweise nur auf dem Vorderrad (egal welches Modell)... leider aber nur bis max. 285m!

Bei älteren Focus- und Trek- Bikes solls auch noch auf dem Hinterrad funktionieren (hab ich gehört)...

naja, Hauptsache gesund! 

Grüsse aus Bärlin,
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prvt.dancer (11. Juli 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> So weit, dass die Feder beim Fahren nicht klappert. Zwei Umdrehungen und gut is.



Dankeschön


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juli 2012)

Zwei Umdrehungen ab dem Punkt, an dem sich Teller und Feder berühren, versteht sich .


----------



## prvt.dancer (12. Juli 2012)

Danke nochmal müslee
passt ein 2,5er hinten ins hanzz rein? 

mfg


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Juli 2012)

Ja.


----------



## giosala1 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, nach diversen Versuchen ein Tipp für die , die nen Luftdämpfer einbauen. Holt euch den Vivid Air - der haut voll hin in dem Bike. Nach Fox und MZ der Beste - genau wie Stahlfeder. Fährt sich total super das Teil.
Zum Schaltauge - ich hab einmal gewechselt nach Bruch - dann mit Loctide Blau eingebaut - jetzt 1 Jahr ohne Probleme.
Leider geht dieses WE nix - bei uns in Bayern regnet es ja wieder mal.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Juli 2012)

Was hat denn am Roco nicht gepasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giosala1 (15. Juli 2012)

Der Rocco haut schon um einiges besser als der DHX, der Vivid paßt mir auf anhieb ohne rumprobieren an den Knöpfchen top.  Der MZ hat aber nen großen Vorteil , man kann ihn halt per Hebel ruhig stellen für bergauf. Aber im Bikeparkt ist der Rock Shox ne Schau. Jetzt mach das Bike richtig laune. Ich kauf mir so schnell kein anders mehr.


----------



## mountainTobi (16. Juli 2012)

Was meint ihr? 

1. Saint kaufen oder Formula The One behalten und zum dritten mal den Bremshebel austauschen? Sind die Formulas abnormal weich oderist das bei allen so?

2. Welchen Reifen vorne kÃ¶nnt ihr mir empfehlen der guten Grip auf Wurzeln, losem GerÃ¶ll und feuchtem Untergund hat(damit ich nicht stÃ¤ndig meine Bremshebel tauschen muss  )?

3. Hat jemand einen Link wo ich den Hebel fÃ¼r unter 44â¬ krieg?

Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Juli 2012)

1. Da fragst du noch? Ganz klar Saint.
2. Davon gibts viele. Schmeiss mal die Suche an, alles aufzuzählen dauert mir zu lange.
3. Siehe 1.


----------



## nathan_se (17. Juli 2012)

mountainTobi schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> 
> 1. Saint kaufen oder Formula The One behalten und zum dritten mal den Bremshebel austauschen? Sind die Formulas abnormal weich oderist das bei allen so?



Moin!

Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, wie genau die Einschläge auf die Bremshebel erfolgt sind. Aber generell sollte man die Bremshebel nur so fest schrauben, dass sie sich, wenn man kräftiger davor schlägt, noch drehen lassen. Dadurch können sie eben bei einem Einschlag weg drehen und brechen nicht so leicht.

Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass die Hebel nur locker am Lenker baumeln sollen...


----------



## prvt.dancer (17. Juli 2012)

Entschuldigung wenn ich wieder blöd fragen muss doch ich hab zwei probleme: 

ich hab mir den syntace megaforce 2 geholt (vorbau) Das problem ist, dass der alte etwas höher war wie der jetzige. Beim jetzigen seh ich etwas vom gabelschaft. Bedeutet das, dass ich den gabelschaft kürzen lassen muss? Spacer hab ich keine (mehr) da. Muss die kralle dann noch weiter reingeschlagen werden? 

Das zweite problem ist auf dem bild abgebildet, ich dachte ich mir ich schau mir mal an warum der die gabel ein wenig ruckelt, als wäre da etwas ausgeschlagen. Als ich den lenker u. vorbau abnahm (u. so eine kleine runde abdeckung) kamen mir schon zwei lose kugeln entgegen, dass lager da ist kaputt. Weiss jemand was das für eins is u. wo ich das herbekomme? 

Kann es sein, dass wegen dem die gabel im eingebauten zustand, am steuersatz etwas spiel hatte? Da ist ja noch so ein goldener ring drin, wenn dieser drin ist, hat da nämlich garnichts spiel. Kann mir aber nich vorstellten, dass das so gut ist.

danke soweit.


----------



## giosala1 (17. Juli 2012)

Kann die neue Shimano ZEE Bremse empfehlen - ist echt ne tolle Sache.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Juli 2012)

@ prvt.dancer:

1. Natürlich muss da ein Spacer drauf oder der Schaft gekürzt werden. Haut das mit der Kralle nicht mehr hin, musst du sie halt etwas reinschlagen.

2. Hersteller + Modell identifizieren und Google anschmeissen. Die gibts mit identischen Maßen im Hunderterpack zu erstehen. War der goldene Ring oben? Das war der Konus, und der gehört dahin. Am Gabelschaft sollte ebenfalls einer zu finden sein. Übung für morgen: Überleg dir, was Kralle und Konus für eine Funktion haben.


----------



## prvt.dancer (18. Juli 2012)

Whoa danke lee! Eine wahre bereicherung für dieses forum. Wirklich, danke! Ich bin hier nämlich völlig aufgeschmissen, da ich nicht wirklich ahnung habe wie das alles funktioniert u. wo was liegt bin ich unheimlich dankbar darüber dass mir geholfen wird u. das sogar umsonst! 

O.k das mit dem schaft dachte ich mir schon, sind zwar nur 5mm doch die haben es anscheinend in sich. 

Also der goldene ring war nur oben drin, ich denke der konus ist dazu da, dass die (der) gabel (schaft) bleibt wo er hingehört u. die ahaedschraube erzeugt eine art spannung damit die gabel nicht hin u. her ruckelt. So hab ich das prinzip da verstanden als ich es angesehen habe. 

Nachtrag: Also bei mir handelt es sich nicht um einen orbit xtreme sonder um nen FSA gravity. Der typ der mir das bike verkauft hat, hat es mit diesem steuersatz bekommen. Dieser kostet ja gleich mal 70 euro weniger worüber ich sehr froh bin  Jetzt kann versteh ich auch die anleitung, denn die vom orbit xtreme hat ganz anders ausgesehen, da hab ich mich nicht ausgekannt. Diesen kugellagerring hab ich auch gefunden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Juli 2012)

Na also, endlich einer der sich erkenntlich zeigt . Und das, obwohl ich es gratis, kostenlos und ja, offensichtlich auch umsonst mache! Hey, wer an seinem nicht ganz günstigen Rad rumbastelt, sollte wissen, was er da macht oder das Kaputtreparierte wenigstens mit Hilfe von Google und der Gebrauchsanleitung wiederherstellen können.

Steuersätze sind fast alle gleich aufgebaut. Die Konusringe werden durch die Zugkraft von Kralle und Aheadkappe /-schraube zentriert, sodass keine Bewegung außer gewollte Rotation auftritt und die Lager ausschlägt. Wie man den Steuersatz korrekt einstellt, weisst du hoffentlich.

Der Ring am Schaft ist nicht unbedingt golden, aber er sollte vorhanden sein . War noch eine Abdeckung auf dem Lager? Jedenfalls musst du auf die Schräge des Konus' achten, das sind entweder 30° oder 45°.


----------



## prvt.dancer (18. Juli 2012)

Logo, is ja wohl selbstverständlich dass man sich wenigstens bedankt. Freut mich, wenn es dich freut. 

Ja also die gabel is beim abschneiden der typ wusste schon bescheid. 

Ich musste es ja auseinanderbauen, da ich ja einen neuen vorbau habe. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass da dieses kugellager (bild) kaputt ist. Habe heute mal ein neues bestellt ich hoffe, das is das richtige. Was sollte ich denn machen  Ich will eh nicht dran rumschrauben, bin froh wenn es läuft wie es läuft. 

Ich bau alles so zusammen, wie ich es auseinander gebaut habe, ob ich es richtig gemacht habe werd ich schon sehen. Auf jeden fall hab ich die anleitung jetzt hier liegen  

Danke nochmals, denke es sollte passen wenn ich das passende lager bestellt habe, ist nämlich gar nich so einfach da das richtige zu finden. 
Wenn nicht, dann hörst du von mir ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Juli 2012)

Den Schaft kann man einfach absägen. Es muss nicht mal  gerade sein, nur die Kralle muss korrekt sitzen.

Ganz auseinanderbasteln muss man das nicht . Schrauben lösen, Kappe ab, Vorbau tauschen und wieder retour. Wenn das Lager angekommen ist (und falls es wieder ein offenes Kugellager ist), dann schmier eine dicke Packung Fett unten rein. Das verhindert das Eindringen von Schmutz (aber nur bei Kugellagern machen!). Danach das Steuersatzspiel anständig einstellen, damit das Lager nicht wieder ausschlägt. Wie sieht das obere eigentlich aus?


----------



## prvt.dancer (19. Juli 2012)

Also eine seite vor, da kannst es mal begutachten. Ist so ein offenes. Beim orbit xtreme ist es wahrscheinlich so ein "industrielager"(?) Ich hoffe nur, dass es der richtige durchmesser ist den ich bestellt habe, denn es gab noch ein paar andere zu bestellen. 

edit: vergiss den oberen absatz, das besagte lager ist heute gekommen. Da is nichts mit offenem lager da ist so ein industrielager drin, dass hat es nur zerfetzt. Ich hab mir jetzt den kompletten steuersatz noch einmal bestellt, kostet wirklich nur 19,90 u. nimm mir einfach dort die teile raus. 

vielen dank!


----------



## prvt.dancer (25. Juli 2012)

Ich war heute aufn geisskopf, da hat es mir von meinem fox dhx rc4 das blaue rädchen zum einstellen der LSC (wie auch immer) abgeschlagen. 
Ist das ein problem o. eher nicht? Wo könnte ich denn so ein rädchen herbekommen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juli 2012)

Ja, du kannst die LSC nicht mehr ohne Weiteres verstellen. Hau Toxoholics deswegen mal an.


----------



## -eric- (30. Juli 2012)

so läuft das  



aktuell (Mavic Freilauf hat sich verabschiedet, also für kurzen moment wieder hinten mit Alexrims..) :


----------



## prvt.dancer (31. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab auf der antriebsseite, untere kettenstrebe zwei risse, da wo das kettenblatt ist, dieses gerippte ding. Oben (viel länger) und an der unteren seite. 
Ist mir heute erst aufgefallen, werd mal mein bike putzen u. abfotografieren. Werd das auch mal an cube schicken. Dünne risse jedoch deutlich sichtbar.


----------



## Carnologe (31. Juli 2012)

Baujahr? Fotos würden mich und bestimmt auch andere, sehr interessieren


----------



## prvt.dancer (31. Juli 2012)

2011er SL bin ca. um 8 daheim da werd ich mal anfangen erstmal den lack etwas abzuschleifen damit man das besser sieht. Auf jeden fall bin ich ziemlich depri deswegen -.-


----------



## prvt.dancer (31. Juli 2012)

muss euch noch vertrösten, kein einziges brauchbares bild dabei was den riss richtig zeigen würde. Hab meine spiegelreflex nicht da u. die digicam ist ja mal wirklich der scheissdreck schlechthin. 

Werds mal morgen nochmal bei "optimalen" bedingungen probieren. Gerissen ist es aber 100 % Das ist ein kleiner feiner riss den man definitiv nicht leugnen kann, muss mal ein blödes foto hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prvt.dancer (1. August 2012)

Also, ich habe versucht heute noch ein paar bilder zu machen, mehr schlecht als recht. Sorry für die qualität. 

Ich hätte auf der einen seite nicht den lack weg machen sollen, denn ich sags euch, man erkennt das jetzt so schlecht auf den fotos. Doch da der riss oben einmal rum um die strebe geht u. somit auf die andere seite, kann man ihn auf manchen bildern relativ gut ... erahnen. Sobald ich meine richtige cam hab, mach ich bilder rein.

Der kleine schwarze punkt beim letzten bild, kommt mir vor wie ein kleines loch, is das möglich? So sieht es nämlich, in echt natürlich, ganz stark aus.


----------



## Carnologe (1. August 2012)

Die beiden kleinen Löcher sind mit Absicht dort


----------



## prvt.dancer (1. August 2012)

dude  

der kleine schwarze punkt am riss ist ein loch bzw. sieht so aus. Die anderen beiden sind mir ja klar ne =)


----------



## Carnologe (1. August 2012)

Auf den Fotos erkennt man leider kaum etwas


----------



## prvt.dancer (1. August 2012)

Ja verdammt, dass regt mich so auf. Meine SRK hat mein bruder im urlaub ich hab sie ihm geliehen 

Nimm mal die löcher die du angesprochen hast, schau dir das obere an u. lass deinen blick etwas nach links wandern am anfang der strebe ist eine kleine silberne stelle. Da ist der riss drin u. dieser geht vertikal einmal rundum. 

Versuch dir mal die stelle genau anzusehen vielleicht erkennst ja was 
Angeblich soll es da nicht so schlimm sein, doch fahr mal so u. denk dabei an geschwindigkeiten 50+ u. steiniger trail


----------



## prvt.dancer (2. August 2012)

auf ein neues, jetzt sollte man es mindestens auf ein paar bilder sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (3. August 2012)

Was haltet Ihr vom Hanzz 2012 PRO??

Bevor ich mich jetzt durch 88 Seiten wühle, wollte ich mal ein paar Meinungen zum oben genannten Bike lesen 
Für unter 2000 Euro ein vernünftiges DH Bike?? oder 800 Euro drauf packen für das Hanzz Race??


----------



## buschhase (3. August 2012)

Wenne nen reinen DH'ler willst, leg 500 drauf und kauf dir ein YT Tues. Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe wie es bei denen zur Zeit mit den Bestellzeiten aussieht.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## tbird (6. August 2012)

Das Hanzz ist kein ( reiner ) Downhiller ...


----------



## giosala1 (6. August 2012)

Die Erfahrung hab i auch gemacht, im Downhill fehl am Platz - sonst geht alles mit dem Bike. War die Woche 4mal am Geiskopf - bin noch immer begeistert von dem Teil.


----------



## oliver13007 (6. August 2012)

@ giosala1
sprichts Du vom Hanzz oder vom YT?
Mich würden mal die unterscheide und Auswirkungen interessieren zwischen dem Hanzz Pro und Race. Im Bezug auf:

Laufräder, Bremse und Gabel (letztere ist bei dem Pro eine 1 1/8) Ich habe an meinem AMS 150 nen Tapered Gabelschaft.


----------



## giosala1 (6. August 2012)

Ich meine das Hanzz, ist ein toller Freerider. Ab und zu nen Downhill der geht schon. Aber richtig wohl fühl ich mich damit drin nicht. 
Bin aber auch nur Hobbyfahrer und kein Profi 
Ich komm aber einigen z.B. Trek 88 Fahrern locker nach - liegt also am Fahrer und nicht am Bike. 
Mit dem Hanzz geht eigentlich ALLES.


----------



## oliver13007 (6. August 2012)

Du hast das 2012er Hanzz? 
Zufrieden mit den Laufrädern, Bremsen und der Gabel??


----------



## giosala1 (6. August 2012)

Ich hab ein 11er Modell,
die Formula Bremsen haben rumgezickt ( undicht und schleifen ohne Ende)
Habe ich ausgetauscht gegen die neue Shimano ZEE.
Mit den Laufrädern hatte ich keine Probleme, ich fahre auch mal andere die noch hatte.
Die Gabel ist schon gut, die Marzocchi 66 EVO ist aber um Welten besser. 
Ich würde mir das Bike sofort iweider kaufen - aber die Bremsen sofort runter und austauschen , dann hat man 
Ruhe.


----------



## tawasbij (6. August 2012)

Ich hab mir das PRO zugelegt, allerdings Gabel, Dämpfer und Bremsen getauscht.

Hab jetzt ne Totem, nen Double Barrel Coil und ne 2012er SLX-Bremse. Damit geht das Rad richtig gut...!


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. August 2012)

Zeigen zeigen zeigen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tawasbij (6. August 2012)

Bittesehr:




- 45er Vorbau
- anderer Bashguard
- Minions
- Totem, DB Coil und SLX-Bremse hab ich ja schon oben erwähnt


----------



## TiiM (7. August 2012)

es gibt sicher laufruhigere räder,aber mit dem hanzz kann man trotzdem sehr gut downhill fahren..

bei mir funktionieren die formulas mittlerweile sehr gut, nachdem sie auf garantie neue dichtungen bekomen haben...aber sie schleifen schon sehr


----------



## oliver13007 (7. August 2012)

mhhh...ich habe an meinem AMS 150 Race aus 2012 die Formula THE ONE und ich kann das schleifen nicht bestätigen...ich finde das Quitschen viel nerviger an der Bremse...


----------



## tawasbij (7. August 2012)

Die neuen Shimano-Bremsen ab 2012 sind ne absolute Bombe. Hab wie am Hanzz auch am Enduro ne SLX verbaut. Meine Freundin hat an der Bikepark-Kiste und am Tourenrad ne XT dran und ist auch endsbegeißtert. Hammer Teile zum kleinen Preis...


----------



## nathan_se (12. August 2012)

Wer möchte kann hier nochmal ne Runde bei mir und meinem Hanzz die Downhill in Winterberg mitfahren...: 

http://youtu.be/wS6RvXKgOdo


----------



## tawasbij (13. August 2012)

kühl


----------



## darkdog (13. August 2012)

zu Verkaufen Cube Hanzz Gr. M

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-hanzz-freerider/73388183


----------



## -j0hi. (13. August 2012)

Moin,

kann mir evtl. jemand sagen was für eine Einbaulänge das Hanzz beim Dämpfer hat ?

Gruß,
Johi


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. August 2012)

216x63mm.

Bald gibts auch wieder ein Video von mir, dazu noch ein paar Fotos .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -j0hi. (13. August 2012)

Danke Müs Lee 

Gruß,
Johi


----------



## The299 (14. August 2012)

Moin ich fahre ne 12er The One und meine gesinterten Orginalbeläge verglasen immer jetzt hat mein Händler auf Kulanz Organische von Cube rein gemacht, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit?
Danke!


----------



## HANZZ08 (14. August 2012)

@darkdog: Warum willst du so n cooles Hanzz loswerden?
Wechsel auf two 15 oder wie?


----------



## darkdog (14. August 2012)

Nein ich habe hier das Rad von einem Freund drin,aber hat wenig Zeit das Rad zu bewegen und deshalb soll es verkauft werden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. August 2012)

@ The299: Lerne Bremsen. Die organischen Beläge beseitigen das Symptom, aber nicht das Problem.


----------



## The299 (14. August 2012)

Danke! Hast du einen Tipp fürs Bremsen? Ich hab mit meinen 14 Jahren noch nicht so sehr viel (Er)fahrung Schonmal danke im Vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (14. August 2012)

Wenig Schleifbremsen....Papa weiss, wie das mit dem Auto in den Bergen geht


----------



## The299 (14. August 2012)

Danke! Werde versuchen es zu lernen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. August 2012)

Kurz und knackig bremsen, dabei alles abkühlen lassen. Auch Beläge und Scheiben einbremsen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. August 2012)

Mehr im Album .


----------



## strokaments (17. August 2012)

Großes Problem: mir ist eben bei meinem Hannz Pro 2012 beim versuchten Ausbau des Dämpfers die hintere Schraube, also die, die den Dämpfer an der blauen Wippe festmacht, gebrochen. Wo bekomme ich die so schnell wie möglich her?? Brauche sowohl die Schraube, als auch das Gegenstück, da mir der Kopf der Schraube abgebrochen ist und der Rest der Schraube in dem "hohlen" Gegnstück feststeckt.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2012)

Bei deinem Händler. Nächstes mal dann Loctite verwenden, anstatt die Schräubchen anzuknallen .


----------



## strokaments (18. August 2012)

Beim *Ausbau* knallt man eher selten Schrauben an 

Aber danke dennoch.


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. August 2012)

Da magst du wohl Recht haben ^^.


----------



## Taku (19. August 2012)

nathan_se schrieb:


> Gestern in Winterberg war ja das reinste Hanzz-Treffen...
> 
> 1. 2011er SL mit Hammerschmidt + Reverb
> 2. 2012er SL
> ...



1 bin ich. 
2 ein Freund

Sorry weils so lange gedauert hat ^^
Ich bin nicht so oft hier


----------



## buschhase (19. August 2012)

Also da könnt ich dann doch schwach werden demnächst ... 

(Foto ist aus dem Cube 2013 Fred geklaut und nicht von mir)

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. August 2012)

Da solltest du definitiv schwach werden .


----------



## buschhase (20. August 2012)

Nu ist das schöne Bild weg 
Naja, abwarten und erstmal Probefahren.


----------



## Baschtimann (21. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
gibts erfahrungen das hanzz als "tourenfreerider" aufzubauen. also absenkbare 180er gabel und luftdämpfer. oft funzen die hinterbauten für coil ja mit air nicht so bzw werden hinten raus zu progressiv. 
ist das steuerlager durchgehen 1,5" oder tapered und was wiegt der rahmen ohne dämpfer??
schon mal danke für eure antworten!
Basti


----------



## giosala1 (21. August 2012)

Hallo Hanzz Gemeinde
ich hätte einen fast Nagelneuen  Marzocchi Rocco Air TST Modell 2012 paßt perfekt ins Hanzz rein zu verkaufen. 
Für nur 290,- er wurde nur einmal gefahren. Mit pssenden Einbaubuchsen.Und Orginal Buchsen, Orginalverpackung und Anleitung dabei. Liegt seit 2 Monaten bei mir im Keller und wartet auf einen neuen Fahrer.


----------



## The299 (21. August 2012)

@ Batschimann  ja das geht schon wenn du dir ein 13er Hanzz SL oder Frameset  kaufst  und ne 36er Talas kaufst oder die Float im SL gegen ne Talas  umbaust und die XTR oder X0  einbaust (Komplettgruppen versteht sich)Telestütze ist sowieso noch ein Muss dann noch ein Endurolaufradsatz und schon passt alles! Warum ein 13er Jahrgang, in diesem Jahr wird es es mit einem Cane Creek Double Barrel Air  geben (noch spekulativ) ansonsten einfach auf Vivid Air umrüsten ( perfektes Ansprechverhalten für Luft und den Preis ) geht übrigens mit allen Jahrgängen. Steuerrohr ist ein 1.5  im Pro ist ein Reduziersteuersatz auf 1 1/8 drin , in allen anderen ein Tapersatz. Fürs Gewicht nimm einfach das Frameset Gewicht ziehe ca. 50 Gramm für die Buchsen ab, selbe für Dämpfer und was sonst so nach dran ist. Schau mal einige Seiten vorher da wurde irgendwo das Gewicht für das 11er Hanzz gemessen worden. Der 12er ist aber maximal 50 bis 70 Gramm leichter


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. August 2012)

@ Baschti: Das Hanzz ist schon vom Rahmen her ein "guter" Tourer. Eine Teleskopsattelstütze ist alles was du brauchst. Keine Ahnung, was der Rahmen wiegt. Der Gabelschaft ist konisch.


----------



## TiiM (21. August 2012)

rahmen wiegt in S glatte 4kg ohne dämpfer, tretlager, steursatz, etc.
steuerrohr ist durchgehend 1.5"


----------



## prvt.dancer (24. August 2012)

Muss hier noch was los werden, cube hat ohne wenn u. aber die gerissene strebe getauscht. Ganze hat 7 tage gedauert, teil wird beim händler zusammengebaut etc. 

 dafür! Eine mail u. fertig war die geschichte. 

Also jungs, bleibt bei eurem cube


----------



## tbird (24. August 2012)

prvt.dancer schrieb:


> Also jungs, bleibt bei eurem cube



nichts anderes hatten wir vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prvt.dancer (25. August 2012)

******** dass das bild weg ist


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. August 2012)




----------



## prvt.dancer (28. August 2012)

mega lässig
müs  lee


----------



## prvt.dancer (29. August 2012)

2013er hanzz sl.. ein traum! God save the cube


----------



## C9H13NO3 (29. August 2012)

eins von mir (ja ich weiß die position ist nicht optimal)[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9r0j1v97cs"]thunderstorm      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## prvt.dancer (29. August 2012)

naja, ich würde sagen, optimal von der fahrweise jedoch nich optimal vom wetter (auch wenn ich regen bevorzuge jedoch keine stürume)  

Ne im ernst, echt cool gefahren. Hast du die ganze zeit durchgetreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nathan_se (30. August 2012)

C9H13NO3 schrieb:


> eins von mir (ja ich weiß die position ist nicht optimal)thunderstorm      - YouTube



Schöner Lenker! 

Wo is'n das eigentlich? Achja: Guter Speed!


----------



## C9H13NO3 (30. August 2012)

habe schon die meiste zeit getreten ist halt eine schnelle strecke, ist in Saalbach Österreich http://freeride.bike-circus.at/index.php?id=45


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. September 2012)

Neu sind das Hinterrad, die XT-Bremsgriffe, die Rolle der Kefü und ODI Rogue Lenkergriffe.


----------



## The299 (2. September 2012)

Hi wollte mal fragen wie ihr euer  Hanzz  " Winterfest " macht, da es ja beständig auf Herbst zu geht. Ich hab schonmal ein Mudflap für die Gabel moniert und  wollte einen Big Betty zum Spikereifen umbasteln. Weiß jemand ob es mit ner 36er funzt Schonmal Danke!


----------



## FRANZZ (11. September 2012)

Hallo,

hätte da ein paar Fragen zum 2013er Hanzz....

Ist das beim 2013er neu mit dem industriegelagerten Hinterbau??? 

Welche Lagen (Buchsen) sollte man gleich austauschen, damit man keine "Probleme" hat???

Dank euch schon mal

Gruß FRANZZ


----------



## C9H13NO3 (17. September 2012)

habe mir gestern ein neues Schaltauge gekauft um 35 euro. meine frage was habt ihr so gezahlt und es gibts es nur in den 2012 blau nicht mehr in hellbalu stimmt das?


----------



## nathan_se (17. September 2012)

Soooo... mein Hanzz wurde gestern verkauft und wird diese Woche abgeholt... Werde ihm schon ein wenig nachtrauern, war kein schlechtes Bike! Wünsche euch viel Spaß mit euren Kisten!


----------



## prvt.dancer (21. September 2012)

Hier Lee damit du checkst was ich mein


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. September 2012)

Das Gewinde ist aber noch intakt, sagest du? Das ist nur ein Insert, welches man notfalls irgendwie tauschen kann. An sich sollte der Schnellspanner jetzt immer noch halten. Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wo es denn hängt.


----------



## prvt.dancer (21. September 2012)

sorry wenn ich mich unverstaendlich ausdruecke. Wollte eig. nur fragen ob ich denn die gabel tauschen muss? 

Der kleine zylinder mit gewinde liegt noch irgendwo am trail rum, glaub aber kaum dass ich den finde, muss ich wohl von fox nachbestellen. Weiss jemand wie das teil heisst? Dieses schwarze stoepsel mit gewinde?!

danke für deine antwort lee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2012)

Wie hast du denn den verloren? Das ist doch ansich nicht möglich!

G.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. September 2012)

Du kannst das Casting tauschen, kostet aber ein bisschen. Schreib Toxoholics mal an, die können dir das Casting und sicher auch den Stift liefern. Oder fahre einfach mit nur mit einem Schnellspanner, das macht nix.


----------



## prvt.dancer (21. September 2012)

Haha ja das frag ich mich auch. Bin gestern gefahren (geisskopf) u. auf einmal hör ich was gegen die speiche schlagen. Zuerst dachte ich nur an nen stein (obwohl auf der flowcountry wirklich keine steine rumliegen) hab ich aber falsch gedacht 

Denke das ding ist während der fahrt aufgegangen und dann gegen die speiche = bäm! 

Hab den hebel u. den rest gefunden, nur nicht mehr das schwarze teil. Jetzt hab ich schiss zwecks stabilität, umsonst is ja das teil nicht da.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. September 2012)

Umsonst nicht, aber es ist ja noch ein Schnellspanner übrig. Der sollte genug Klemmkraft aufbringen, um das Lösen der Achse zu verhindern.


----------



## prvt.dancer (21. September 2012)

theoretisch könnte ich es ja noch klemmen, nur ob das so gut ist? Nich dass da auf einmal risse kommen oder sowas? Ein paar sachen muss das bike doch wegstecken, andererseits wenn ich dran denk was das kosten wird  

Ich denke ich gehe treu dem motto: probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. September 2012)

Was soll das denn reissen? Die Schnellspanner hemmen einzig und allein das Lösen der Achse, mehr nicht.


----------



## prvt.dancer (21. September 2012)

sehr gut, dann steck ich das mal wieder zamm. danke für die infos


----------



## The299 (22. September 2012)

Du willst das wirklich nochmal festmachen? Wenn du's zufest anziehst wird auf Grund der Klemmkräfte der Spalt der immer noch da sein sollte zusammengehen und dann wird der "Bogen" über der Achse reißen und dann hängt eine Seite der Achse frei! Wenn du's nicht bemerkst und noch einen Sprung oder Drop etc. Raushaust wird die Achse komplett ausreißen und du echt heftig crashen wenn du Pech hast! Eine neue Tauchrohr Einheit wird so ca. 300 Euro kosten ich würde an deiner Stelle die Sicherheit Vorgehen lassen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2012)

Der Spalt ist nicht wirklich groß, und damit der Bogen abreisst, müsste man den Spanner schon ziemlich anknallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prvt.dancer (22. September 2012)

ja genau das selbe dachte ich mir auch, das meinte ich mit reissen (lee)
Die werden aber nicht so fest angezogen ne, nur handfest, vllt. geht das schon klar.


----------



## The299 (22. September 2012)

Ich möchte ja nichts sagen aber die sollen noch nichtmal handfest sein! Die sollen nur so fest sein, dass sie bei der Fahrt nicht herunterklappen weil sonst die teile abreißen können so wie bei dir


----------



## Asko (23. September 2012)

Hatte gestern in Leogang leihweise ein Hanzz, hat ordentlich Spaß gemacht das Teil.
Da könnte man fast schwach werden noch ein Rad zu kaufen


----------



## Maxed (24. September 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich war heut bei unserem Cube Händler wegen meines 2012er SL, und die haten ein 2013er SL dastehen, farblich schöner als das vom Vorjahr muss ich eingestehen 

Galaxy S3 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2012)

Schnieke .


----------



## tawasbij (24. September 2012)

Hallo Hanzz'ler, 

ich verkaufe mein Hanzz Pro 2012

Größe M
Totem RC2 Mission Control DH Coil
Cane Creek Double Barrel
2012er SLX-Bremsen 

und noch ein paar anderen Schmankerln. Gekauft 08.06.2012. Also noch 20 Monate Garantie...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...bau-super-ausstattung-noch-20-monate-garantie

Vielleicht sucht ja einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (25. September 2012)

Deins ist mir leider zu klein. 

Aber genau das bike suche ich aktuell.




Mal ne Frage an Leute die evtl. Erfahrung mit der Kiste haben:

Was ist den von dem LRS (Formula Naben und Sun Ringléé Inferno 31 Felgen) und der Domain zu halten? Ist der LRS wieder so eine low-budget Version a la CUBE, die man am besten direkt gegen was solides tauscht?  Die 25,4 mm Innenmaulweite würden mir ansonsten genügen.

Und wie schaut die Hinterradschwingenlagerung aus. Ist das ähnlich wie beim Stereo. Also fast alles geschraubt ohne durchgehende Achsen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2012)

Den Dämpfer würde ich tauschen, genau wie den LRS. Mein Hinterrad sah nach zwei Jahren ganz schön übel aus, vor Allem weil es schlecht eingespeicht war. Ob die Gabel dir taugt, musst du selbst rausfinden.


----------



## Gummischwain (25. September 2012)

Hm... das mit dem Einspeichen kann ich selber ja noch nachträglich verbessern. Oder denkst du, der taugt generell von der Haltbarkeit nix? 

Was genau ist denn an dem Fox auszusetzen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2012)

Die Felge ist OK, das HR hatte nachher einige Dellen. Es war allerdings schlecht eingespeicht, sodass ich immer wieder nachzentrieren musste und letztendlich ein neues HR gekauft habe, weil es schon dermaßen krumm war.

Der Dämpfer hat fast keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, schwache Highspeeddruckstufe, keinen all zu guten Durchschlagschutz und keine getrennten Zugstufen, was sich gut bemerkbar macht, weil man diese nicht für jegliche Situation passend einstellen kann. Ich würde ihn als neuwertig verkaufen und einen Vivid oder einen Revox kaufen.


----------



## Gummischwain (25. September 2012)

Hm, na das mit dem LRS würde ich erst mal riskieren, aber mit dem Dämpfer wirst du wohl Recht haben.

Danke für die Info! 

Wie schaut's denn mit der Befestigung der Hinterradschwinge aus?
Geschraubt, oder Steckachse?
Soll heißen: gibts bei der Lagerung unten oder oben am Hauptrahmen eine durchgehende Achse, die beiseitig verschraubt ist, oder laufen die Lager direkt mittels Buchsen über die Schraube?


----------



## tawasbij (25. September 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Deins ist mir leider zu klein.
> 
> Aber genau das bike suche ich aktuell.
> 
> ...



 @Gummischwain: wie gross biste denn?


----------



## Gummischwain (25. September 2012)

Meine Größe ist 1,87m. Viel wichtiger ist aber, dass ich eine 89er Schrittlänge habe.
Will den Bock auch mal auf einer kleineren Tour bewegen und da müsste ich bei M den Sattel dann schon ziemlich weit ausziehen.

Warum verkaufst du das gute Stück eigentlich?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. September 2012)

Die Schwinge ist geschraubt, aber anständig. Kein Modellbau .


----------



## tawasbij (25. September 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Meine Größe ist 1,87m. Viel wichtiger ist aber, dass ich eine 89er Schrittlänge habe.
> Will den Bock auch mal auf einer kleineren Tour bewegen und da müsste ich bei M den Sattel dann schon ziemlich weit ausziehen.
> 
> Warum verkaufst du das gute Stück eigentlich?



1,87 ist in der Tat ein wenig zu groß für nen M-Rahmen. Ich verlaufe das gute Stück weil ich mir im Winter nen Downhiller aufbaue. Und bevor ich nächste Saison bemerken dass das Hanzz mehr an des Wand hängt als übern Trail fliegt, Verkauf ich es lieber gleich. Leider. Ist nämlich ein heißes Gerät...


----------



## prvt.dancer (25. September 2012)

Hanzz nich downhiler genug? Wie lang fährst du schon? Hast du n paar videos oder bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tawasbij (25. September 2012)

prvt.dancer schrieb:


> Hanzz nich downhiler genug? Wie lang fährst du schon? Hast du n paar videos oder bilder?



Das Hanzz hat ne saugute Geo und geht bergab richtig gut - keine Frage. Im Vergleich zu nem DH-Bike ist es jedoch nicht ganz so kompromisslos auf bergab getrimmt, ist ja auch ein Touren-Freerider. Ist für freeride- touren mit oder ohne shuttle (z.b. in Finale Ligure oder Molini) bestimmt besser als der downhiller, aber dafür kann ichs enduro nehmen. jaja ich weiß, das sind luxusprobleme 
Fahre seit 2009. Fotos muss ich noch machen, kann ich dir per Mail schicken wennste willst.


----------



## prvt.dancer (27. September 2012)

Ah o.k. Bin bisher noch kein downhiller gefahren u. ich bekomme das hanzz nicht an seine grenzen auch bei (meiner meinung nach) härteren strecken. 
Wollte dir hier keine "vorwürfe" machen oder eine diskussion anfangen, wollte nur wissen wo die grenzen des bikes liegen. Dachte, wenn du dir nen DH zulegst, dass du das hanzz im grenzbereich bewegst und das wollte ich nur sehen 

g


----------



## Gummischwain (28. September 2012)

tawasbij schrieb:


> 1,87 ist in der Tat ein wenig zu groß für nen M-Rahmen. ...quote]
> 
> Aktuell schwanke ich wieder.
> Wenn ich mir den Radstand vom L anschaue...
> ...


----------



## tawasbij (28. September 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> tawasbij schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1,87 ist in der Tat ein wenig zu groß für nen M-Rahmen. ...quote]
> ...


----------



## Gummischwain (28. September 2012)

Schau mal weiter oben! 

Bin nur ein M Probe gefahren. L war nich da.
Das Problem ist halt der Sattelauszug für den Fall, dass du mal 10-15 km touren willst.

Wobei, es sind nur ca. 2 cm mehr beim Radstand. Ob die's reißen ist auch fraglich. Tendiere immer noch zum L.

Ich muss da noch mal drüber grübeln am WE. 

Habe übrigens gesehen, das beim 2013 Pro nun endlich der VAN mit compression adjust drinne ist, dafür haben die Deppen dann die Domain ohne compression adjust verbaut?!! Doll!


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2012)

Im Pro war zumindest im 2011er Jahrgang auch ein Van RC


----------



## Gummischwain (28. September 2012)

Und taugt der dann etwas?

Nachteil beim 2013er wäre halt die Domain ohne comp. adj.
Bei meiner aktuellen Fox Talas habe ich die Comp. aduj. nie benutzt. Rebound nur saisonbedingt. Aber Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen bringt auch nix.

Die Farbkombo des 2013er ist bei öfterem Hinsehen gar nicht mal schlecht... ob CUBE das mit den Lieferproblemen für die 2013er wohl besser gelöst bekommt als letztes Jahr? ^^


----------



## prvt.dancer (28. September 2012)

Hahaha was man so hört.. naja sieht schlecht aus. Was ich jedoch auch gehört habe war, dass nich cube dran schuld ist sondern die zulieferfirmen. Beim two 15 (DH) letztes jahr, war formula dran schuld dass es bei weitem nicht rechtzeitig geliefert werden konnte, die haben die oval nicht rechtzeitig raus bekommen. 

g


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2012)

Nein, ich bin letztens doch auf den RC eingegangen ^^. Das gleiche gilt für den Van R, welcher allerdings fixes Propedal hat, deswegen schlechtes Ansprechverhalten und eben keine Compressioneinstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (28. September 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin letztens doch auf den RC eingegangen ^^. Das gleiche gilt für den Van R, welcher allerdings fixes Propedal hat, deswegen schlechtes Ansprechverhalten und eben keine Compressioneinstellung.


 
Ups, sorry. 
Der Van R würde eh fliegen...

Noch mal Danke an alle für die Tips!
Ich muss mir die beiden Alternativen am WE mal gut durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. September 2012)

Wenn du günstig eine Totem oder eine 66 ergattern kannst, würde ich die Domain ersetzen.


----------



## prvt.dancer (29. September 2012)

mir ist mein verdammtes schaltwerk wieder abgerissen, diesmal muss ich nur gott sei dank kein neues ausfallende bestellen. Wenn ich eh schon dabei bin dachte ich mir bestell ich mir ´s 2013er schaltwerk. 

Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob das mit dem trigger der vorherigen generation funktioniert. Sollte kein ding sein oder? 

g


----------



## Asko (29. September 2012)

prvt.dancer schrieb:


> mir ist mein verdammtes schaltwerk wieder abgerissen, diesmal muss ich nur gott sei dank kein neues ausfallende bestellen. Wenn ich eh schon dabei bin dachte ich mir bestell ich mir ´s 2013er schaltwerk.
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob das mit dem trigger der vorherigen generation funktioniert. Sollte kein ding sein oder?
> 
> g



Klar geht das.
Du musst beim Schaltwerk und den Schalthebeln nur aufpassen das du Shimano und SRAM, und 9fach/10fach nicht vermischt.

Edit: 
Hab grade mal nachgeschaut.
Kann es sein das es keine neuen 9fach Schaltwerke mehr gibt?


----------



## C9H13NO3 (29. September 2012)

hochwertige 9 fach schaltwerke werden aussterben


----------



## mazola01 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiss nicht obs das schonmal gab... der Thread ist ja ewig lang.

Könnt ihr mir sagen/zusammenfassen was sinnvolle Änderungen am Hanzz Pro sind? bzw. was dringend geändert werden muss.

Ausfallenden (gibts die noch von Marcel Neuberts)?
Huber Buchsen?
kurzes Schaltwerk?
Bremsen?

Denk das Fahrwerk ist zwar nicht High End aber brauchbar.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst erstmal alles so lassen und nach Bedarf tauschen, oder aber gleich alles von dir Genannte rausschmeissen, mitsamt dem Fahrwerk. Einen kurzen Vorbau würde ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## oliver13007 (1. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht obs das schonmal gab... der Thread ist ja ewig lang.
> 
> Gab es schon mal...vor ein paar Seiten
> 
> ...



Gabe schon mal...vor ein paar Seiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ausfallenden (gibts die noch von Marcel Neuberts)?.... Nachfragen
Huber Buchsen? ... Wenn die Originalen Probleme machen raus damit
kurzes Schaltwerk? nicht nötig, außer Du fährst vorne 1-Fach Kettenblatt
Bremsen? Sind doch OK

Denk das Fahrwerk ist zwar nicht High End aber brauchbar.

So und genau das würde ich tauschen...Du hast kaumeinstellmöglichkeiten  am Fahrwerk. Der Dämpfer ist sehr einfach gehalten, sowie die Gabel  auch. Wer es mag ok, aber gerade, wenn Du Dir eine Hanzz kaufen willst,  das Touren, All Mountain und DH abdecken soll, ist ein gutes Fahrwerk  sehr wichtig um es anpassen zu können.


----------



## mazola01 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hmm ok. Danke euch. Das Teil hat 1,5" durchgehend wie ich das sehe oder? Habt ihr eine fahrwerksempfehlung?


----------



## oliver13007 (1. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Hmm ok. Danke euch. Das Teil hat 1,5" durchgehend wie ich das sehe oder? Habt ihr eine fahrwerksempfehlung?



Cube Hanzz Race 2012 

oder vorne ne Boxxer, bestimmt auch sau geil...aber vorher mal mit Cube abklären wegen der Garantie...vielleicht bekommst Du dann auch so ne Mail wie ich:

Zitat von Cube:
Hallo  Herr XXX,

vielen  Dank für Ihre Email.

Bei  dem Einbau eines anderen Dämpfers erlischt die Garantie. Selbes gilt auch für  den Tausch der Federgabel auf eine mit mehr Federweg.
Die  Fahrrad-Geometrie verändert sich im negativen Sinne, was zu einem anderen  Fahrverhalten führt und den Rahmen negativ schädigen kann.

Mit  sportlichen Grüße

Ihr  Cube Team

das lustige an der Sache ist, dass es vorne um 10mm ging (von 150mm auf 160mm) Habe das AMS150RACE und wollte vor die Fox34er verbauen.
Wenn ich hinten weniger Luft im Reifen habe, verändert sich die Geometrie auch  Über SAG wäre ich ja auch variabel, aber nein  Also vorher immer fragen!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2012)

Empfehlung: Kein Fox. Zum Van R und RC habe ich mich ja weiter oben ausgelassen. Ich fahre den Vivid R2C und eine 66 RC3 Ti und bin äußerst zufrieden damit. Beides ist kein Vergleich zu den Foxteilen, die ich vorher gefahren bin.

Der Gabelschaft sollte serienmäßig konisch sein.

Formulas sind für ihre Anfälligkeit bekannt. Meine beiden Paar The One wurden nach nicht all zu langer Zeit gegen die Saint getauscht, weil sie mir dermaßen auf den Sack gingen. Dir rate ich das Gleiche.

Eine DC ist keine gute Idee, der Rahmen ist nämlich an den kritischen Stellen nicht dafür ausgelegt und wenns blöd kommt, dellt die Gabel die ganze Bude ein und dann ist nix mehr mit Garantie oder Gewährleistung. Dass aber die Garantie erlischt, wenn man einen anderen Dämpfer einbaut, ist nicht haltbar.


----------



## mazola01 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ok... Doch ne ganze Menge was raus muss.
Ich hätte ne Totem Coil und den selben Vivd verwendet (Tune mid. vermutlich)
Mal überlegen. Das Pro gibts richtig günstig.... wäre zum aufmotzen eig. ok.

Leider werden Domain und Van Dämpfer nicht gut verkaufbar sein.

Gruss


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, bei dem Preis würde ich nicht zwei Mal überlegen, hätte ich meins nicht schon.


----------



## mazola01 (1. Oktober 2012)

Pro gibts gerade für 1599.- neu


----------



## The299 (1. Oktober 2012)

Werfe auf jeden Fall direkt  die Rx raus und täusche sie gegen eine Saint später kommt dann ein komplett Fahrwerk von Rock Shox und eine Telestütze


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2012)

@ Mazola: Bei welchem man die Hälfte rausschmeissen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (1. Oktober 2012)

Klar... Müssen ja nicht unbedingt. Ich finde nur den Preis brauchbar. Für 500 Euro kann man ja noch was rausholen, wenn die alt teile gleich rausfliegen  edit: und verkauft werden


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Oktober 2012)

Schon, aber bei dem Hanzz von tawasbij ist das bereits erledigt . Wie gesagt, ich würds nehmen, denn das ist ein gutes Angebot. Zwingen kann ich dich ja schlecht ^^.


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Oktober 2012)

Wenn' nicht in M wäre, hättest du bereits ein bike weniger und Mazola müsste ggfs. in die Röhre gucken!  

Wenn's dir passt, würde ich nicht lange fackeln... die Ausstattung ist  und der Preis zudem VB.


----------



## C9H13NO3 (8. Oktober 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/48003176"]Downhill CUBE on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## J3RZY (9. Oktober 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Wenn' nicht in M wäre, hättest du bereits ein bike weniger und Mazola müsste ggfs. in die Röhre gucken!
> 
> Wenn's dir passt, würde ich nicht lange fackeln... die Ausstattung ist  und der Preis zudem VB.




Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Größe du suchst. Ich hab nen L rumzustehen von diesem Jahr (Gekauft im März). Vielleicht 10 Tage gefahren. Ist nen Race.
Bei Interesse meld dich
Hat nen DHX 4 zusätzlich dran


----------



## Stratman88 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich gerade nach einem neuen Bike suche bin ich jetzt auch beim Cube Hanzz hängen geblieben und überlege mir das 2013 SL zu kaufen. Die tourentauglichkeit wurde ja schon oft diskutiert und dass das Bike einiges wiegt weiß ich auch. Meine Überlegung war halt eben vllt. mit nem 2. Lrs und anderen Reifen das Teil für Touren zu nutzen (mein jetziges Bike wiegt auch >14,5 kg und ich fahr locker mal 1500hm damit).

Was mich aber wirklich interessiert und dazu finde ich nichts, wie ist denn jetzt der effektive Sitzwinkel und wie verhält sich das Bike wenn es hoch geht, hat man noch ne Chance zu fahren oder wirft einen das Bike dann relativ schnell rückwärts ab wenn es steil wird?

Hoff mir knn da jemand helfen


----------



## -eric- (13. Oktober 2012)

hey Stratman88, 
klar ist es möglich das Hanzz (gerade mit leichtem Laufradsatz und Bereifung) auch als Tourer zu nutzen. nutze meins auch für Endurotouren und teilweise auch 30-40 km Asphalt, klar ists kein AM-bike aber bergauf gehts auch super


----------



## tawasbij (15. Oktober 2012)

Mein Hanzz ist noch zu haben: optional auch mit dem VAN R - Dämpfer (nagelneu) statt dem Cane Cree Double Barrel. Der Preis ist natürlich angepasst 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...sstattung-noch-19-monate-garantie-preisupdate

Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand am Suchen...


----------



## FRANZZ (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

welche hinter Achse brauch ich beim Hanzz Rahmen.....
Syntace X-12??? oder kann es auch eine Andere sein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, es muss die X12 sein, da das linke Ausfallende eine dafür vorgesehene Fase hat.


----------



## FRANZZ (19. Oktober 2012)

Ok Danke Dir


----------



## giosala1 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi ich hätte men Hanzz zu verkaufen
2011 Modell 2012 so gut nicht gefahren ,
Größe M
Mazocchi Evo Titan Gabel 66er 2012
Rock Shox Vivid Air Dämpfer 2012
Mavic SX 2011 Radsatz
Shimano ZEE 2013er Bremsen
XT Schaltung
Raceface Atlas Kurbel
Renthal Lenker und Vorbau
Das Bike ist in sehr sehr guten Zustand
, hing die meiste Zeit im Keller
Die Gabel hat neues Öl, Dämpfer ist im Neuzustand
Hab noch ein DH Bike drum gebe ich diesen Schatz her.
Neupreis unbezahlbar.
Bei interesse melden Das DIng hat eigenlich Vollaustattung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Oktober 2012)

Unbezahlbar ist relativ . Schade aber. Hast du Bilder von dem Teil? Die würden mich interessieren .


----------



## giosala1 (20. Oktober 2012)

Bilder werden morgen Abend nach geliefert


----------



## buschhase (20. Oktober 2012)

Oder einfach in sein Profil schaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, das ist auch eine Option ^^.


----------



## J3RZY (22. Oktober 2012)

Verkaufe ein 2012 Hanzz
Größe L

Fox Van Gabel
DHX4 Dämpfer (Optional) - normal VanRC Dämpfer
blaue Reverse Pedale
Sixpack menace Vorbau in matt blau
Sixpack Lenker Driver 805 (original gibt es dazu)
Braking Wave Scheibe vorn 200mm 1x gefahren mit neuen Steinen
hinten gibt es neue Steine dazu

Bei Fragen einfach fragen ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Oktober 2012)

Eieiei, warum verkauft denn jetzt jeder sein Hanzz?


----------



## giosala1 (22. Oktober 2012)

Weil meins nur noch rumsteht, und es dafür zu Schade ist.


----------



## J3RZY (22. Oktober 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Eieiei, warum verkauft denn jetzt jeder sein Hanzz?



Hatte mir den geholt weil ich nicht wusste ob FR oder DH. Dafür (eine Mischung) ist das Hanzz am besten.
Hab mich jetzt aber für reines Dh entschieden. Deswegen der Verkauf


----------



## tawasbij (22. Oktober 2012)

J3RZY schrieb:


> Hatte mir den geholt weil ich nicht wusste ob FR oder DH. Dafür (eine Mischung) ist das Hanzz am besten.
> Hab mich jetzt aber für reines Dh entschieden. Deswegen der Verkauf




...bei mir aus exakt dem gleichem Grund...


----------



## giosala1 (23. Oktober 2012)

giosala1 schrieb:


> Hi ich hätte men Hanzz zu verkaufen
> 2011 Modell 2012 so gut nicht gefahren ,
> Größe M
> Mazocchi Evo Titan Gabel 66er 2012
> ...


EBAY Artielnummer  auch sofort zu haben
330815986490
Hier die EBAY Nummer


----------



## strokaments (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, auf die ich die Antwort allerdings zu kennen glaube, will aber mal sichergehen:

kann man auch ne andere dämpferlänge >216 beim Hanzz verbauen? Die werden halt viel öfter im Bikemarkt verkauft als 216er Einbaulängen^^


----------



## giosala1 (24. Oktober 2012)

strokaments schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage, auf die ich die Antwort allerdings zu kennen glaube, will aber mal sichergehen:
> 
> kann man auch ne andere dämpferlänge >216 beim Hanzz verbauen? Die werden halt viel öfter im Bikemarkt verkauft als 216er Einbaulängen^^



Mit Sicherheit geht das nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ein 222er könnte/sollte gerade mal so reinpassen. Ich bin aber jetzt zu faul, den Dämpfer auszubauen und zu kontrollieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J3RZY (24. Oktober 2012)

strokaments schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage, auf die ich die Antwort allerdings zu kennen glaube, will aber mal sichergehen:
> 
> kann man auch ne andere dämpferlänge >216 beim Hanzz verbauen? Die werden halt viel öfter im Bikemarkt verkauft als 216er Einbaulängen^^



Versuch macht Klug^^.
Ich glaube aber das es nicht empfehlenswert ist. Weil die Kinematik funktioniert ja richtig mit nem 216. wenn du da jetzt einfach 6mm mehr reinmachst bezweifle ich das alles noch richtig geht wie es soll. 
Und außerdem glaube ich das dann das Gelenk vom Hinterbau an die Sattelstütze schlägt. Da ist so schon kaum Platz.
Aber versuche es ruhig und mach dein Rad kaputt ;-).

Ps. Wenn du einen anderen Dämpfer willst.
Habe noch einen Fox DHX 4 da. 1mal gefahren von mir.
Natürlich in passender Länge (216mm)
Wenn Interesse schreib mir eine Nachricht


----------



## The299 (24. Oktober 2012)

Machbar ist es schon aber das verändert de komplette Geo wie sich das auf das Fahrverhalten ausübt kann man nur spekulieren außer dem hat die Wippe nach hinten nicht viel Platz um größere Aufzunehmen


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Oktober 2012)

Die Wippe hat nach hinten vielleicht genug Platz, ich weiss es nicht. Wenn es passt, wird es keine weiteren Probleme geben, es sind nur 6mm.


----------



## Martin11 (2. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne an meinem Cube Hanzz Pro 2012 die Zweifachkurbel gegen eine 1x Descendant Kurbel tauschen. 

Ich habe nun rausgefunden, dass ich bei dem 2012er Rahmen einen Adapter bräuchte, da dort mit Integrated Bottom Bracket gearbeitet wurde. 

Beim 2013er Hanzz kann man die ganz normalen Versionen mit GPX73 verbauen.

Hat dazu jemand nähere Informationen? Find z.B. auch keinen Adapter. Zudem sind Adapter immer so eine Sache...

Das Problem ist, dass auf diversen Internetseiten geschrieben wird, dass man auch beim 2012er GPX73 verbauen kann. Ich weiß somit überhaupt nicht, was Sache ist. Selbst ein Anruf bei Cube hat mich nicht weiter gebracht.


----------



## TiiM (2. November 2012)

kannst bei dem 2012er rahmen ganz normal die gpx lager nehmen...

habe heute bei meinem 12er rahmen erst eine neue kurbel samt innenlager eingebaut...lager war dieses und es ging ohne probleme


----------



## bascopeach (15. November 2012)

Moin Jungs,

mein Cousin ist seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Hanzz Pro 2012. (Größe L)

Da er sich null mit der Materie auskennt (noch weniger wie ich) wollte ich mal in seinem Namen und um ihm etwas Gutes zu tun (ja ich bin nett) 
Ein paar Infos für ihn einholen...

Körpergröße: 1,85m
Fahrergewicht (mit Protektoren): 95+

Welche Feder ist bei dem L Rahmen in der Domain verbaut?

Gelb oder Rot evtl?

Wenn nein, welche Feder empfiehlt ihr:

Gelb: Hart: 82-91 Kilo oder
Rot: Extrahart: 91+ Kilo

Selbes Spiel für den Fox Van R: (Hier bin ich mir sicher dass die 400er Feder zu weich ist, nur welche passt?)

500,550, oder sogar ne 600er Feder?

THX!

Weiß jemand wie lange der Syntace Vorbau und wie breit der Lenker sind?

(Mein Augenmaß sagt mir beim Vorbau 75, und beim Lenker 780mm)

Würdet ihr einen 35-50 mm Vorbau beim Hanzz empfehlen?

Was sind eure Tuning-Tipps?

THX!!

P.S.: Mir gefällt das Rad auch echt mega!! Cooles Teil!


----------



## The299 (15. November 2012)

Über die Gabel kann ich leider nichts sagen aber zum Dämfer ich hab ähnliche Maße , fahre  sicherlich ein ganzes Stück schneller und härter. Im Moment ist ne 500er drin schlägt aber oft durch demnächst kommt 550er. Wenn er den Sport länger machen will sollte er zumindest die Feder austauschen ob 500er oder 550er hängt von der lernkurve und Umgebung ab die Gabel kann er die Druckstufe bis 1klick vor Anschlag zumachen.


----------



## The299 (15. November 2012)

More soon....


----------



## bascopeach (15. November 2012)

The299 schrieb:


> More soon....



Danke dir!! Sehr nett!

ich tendiere nach deinen Aussagen zu einer 550er Feder...

Bikerevier: 
- Bad Wildbad (Freeride und Freeride Kärcher, IXS eher nicht)
- Stuttgarter Trails (Light Enduro - Freeride würde ich sagen)
- Albstadt (Mini DH)

Das mit der Domain finde ich schon interessant, findet man das raus ohne sie aufzumachen (also welche Feder drin ist), beim ganz fix rumprobieren gestern habe ich die Druckstufe ganz zugemacht, 1 Klick zurück ist sicher ne gute Idee.

Edit: Es wird standardmäßig, wie solls auch anders sein, die Medium Feder verbaut... aber... siehe Post unten --> 

Ist ne Coil klar und ich fahr ne Lyrik, das ist nochmal was ganz anderes, aber die Domain kommt mir schon brutal weich vor! Wir werdens beim SAG einstellen schon merken.. Wieviel Sag fährst du? 20 oder 30%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (15. November 2012)

> Meine Erfahrung bei RS mit Sektor U-Turn, Lyrik U-Turn, Domain U-Turn und Domain Coil 180: Nimmt man eine Stufe weicher als die für das Gewicht empfohlene passt es für mich.
> 
> Wiege fahrfertig mit allem drum und dran ~ 100 kg und verwende durchgegehend die Medium Feder. Zb bei der harten Lyrik Coil Feder nutze ich nur ~ 75 % des Federwegs (ohne Drops).
> 
> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die empfohlenen Gewichte/Federn passen wenn man einen sehr aggressiven Fahrstil pflegt, aber für mich als 08/15-Fahrer ist´s wie oben beschrieben komfortabler.



Also sollte die Domain (Gott sei Dank) passen, nur beim Fox wirds zu wenig sein...


----------



## The299 (15. November 2012)

Die 550er wird für für'n Anfang zu hart sein (subjektiv) das gibt sich aber mit der Zeit wegen des Klicks wenn du ganz zu machst arbeiten Zugstufe und Druckstufe gegeneinander und irgendwann macht's  Aber wenn dein Cousin mit DH erst anfängt sollte er sich an das weiche Fahrwek gewöhnen dann solte hinten erst die 500er rein und vorne die normale drin bleiben wenn er besser wird vorne die Harte rein und hinten550er.Gutes  Augenmaß  der Lenker ist wirklich 780-760mm der Vorbau kommt auch hin, ich habe am Race einen kürzeren als der am pro welches Maß besser ist muss dein Cousin nach seinen Vorlieben entscheiden!! Ich fahre jetzt vorn an der 36 20% und hinten noch 30% bald 25% ich würde für reines DH die Reifen gegen Maxxis Highroller 2 austauschen für Allround vorne Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5 und hinten Maxxis Aderent2.5 austauschen das orientiert sich nach der Benutzung. Später würde ich gegen des Fahrergewichts die RX VRBremse gegen eine Code R von Avid tauschen


----------



## The299 (15. November 2012)

Für Enduro kann man ne i900 von Kind Shock nachrüsten aber ohne Fernbedinung dann kann weniger kaputt gehen ! die Domain  sollte für Anfang passen doch später sollte die Harte rein! 
Hoffe ich konnte Helfen! Wenn noch was ist ich helfe gern!


----------



## tawasbij (15. November 2012)

Ich würd generell SAG 30 % und ne aktualle Shimano-Bremese (ab SLX aufwärts) empfehlen


----------



## tawasbij (15. November 2012)

Nach lauter leeren Versprechen noch zu haben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...bau-super-ausstattung-noch-18-monate-garantie


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. November 2012)

Jaja, hätte ich meins nicht schon, wärst du deins längst los . Bei dem Preis doch unverständlich, dass es noch immer nicht weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tawasbij (15. November 2012)

Jo versteh ich auch nicht... Und die, die sich melden haben die Kohle einfach nicht am Start, wollen aber ein geiles Bike. Das passt halt nicht zusammen... das geilste war echt nach einer Zusage die Frage nach 40 Monatsrate a 50 Euro...


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. November 2012)

Hey, das ist doch ein Deal! Warum hast du da nur nicht zugeschlagen?


----------



## tawasbij (15. November 2012)

Ich kann mit einer so hohen Manatrate nicht umeghen. Auf 80 Monatrate a 25 Euro wolltee r sich nicht einlassen


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. November 2012)

Jaja, die 50â¬ monatlich hÃ¤tten doch sicher das Konto Ã¼berlastet und die Banker Ã¼berfordert... Tststs, der hat aber auch gar nicht nachgedacht .


----------



## buschhase (15. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin nochmal bei dir. Muss mir dann aber auch erstmal ein Hanzz in M in meiner Umgebung zum Probe fahren suchen. Die Geo hat sich von 12 auf 13 nicht geändert, oder?

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## tawasbij (15. November 2012)

Hey Nico, die Geo hat sich nicht geändert. Ist exakt gleich geblieben....


----------



## The299 (16. November 2012)

Schon seit 2011 nichts mehr also seit es rausgekommen ist  wird Zeit für ein Facelift


----------



## Martin11 (17. November 2012)

Der 2012er Hanzz Rahmen hat schon ISCG 05 oder? Ich kann es gerade nicht selbst nachmessen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2012)

Es haben alle Hanzzrahmen ISCG05.


----------



## bascopeach (17. November 2012)

The299 schrieb:


> Die 550er wird für für'n Anfang zu hart sein (subjektiv) das gibt sich aber mit der Zeit wegen des Klicks wenn du ganz zu machst arbeiten Zugstufe und Druckstufe gegeneinander und irgendwann macht's  Aber wenn dein Cousin mit DH erst anfängt sollte er sich an das weiche Fahrwek gewöhnen dann solte hinten erst die 500er rein und vorne die normale drin bleiben wenn er besser wird vorne die Harte rein und hinten550er.



Du meinst, trotz 95 Kilo bewaffnet, mit der 350er Feder fahren? Okay, was empfiehlst du dann bei der Einstellung? der Van R lässt ja leider nicht viel Spielraum 



The299 schrieb:


> Später würde ich gegen des Fahrergewichts die RX VRBremse gegen eine Code R von Avid tauschen



Ich bin da n Pedant, Shimano-Antrieb --> Shimano Bremsen.

Wenn dann gibts n Upgrade auf die Zee, die RX hat aber spontan nen ordentlichen Eindruck gemacht (Ich fahr die the One)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. November 2012)

Bei 95kg solltest du mindestens eine 500er Feder fahren, vor Allem beim druckstufenlosen Van R. Die RX ist übrigens, genau wie die One, Schrott. Kein Vergleich zur Saint oder Zee. Klingeln, Undichtigkeit und schlechtere Performance...


----------



## bascopeach (17. November 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bei 95kg solltest du mindestens eine 500er Feder fahren, vor Allem beim druckstufenlosen Van R.



Okay! THX



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die RX ist übrigens, genau wie die One, Schrott. Kein Vergleich zur Saint oder Zee. Klingeln, Undichtigkeit und schlechtere Performance...



Mir gefallen sowohl Zee als auch Saint sehr gut, die One ist etwas anstrengend das gebe ich zu, gerade was das quietschen angeht, aber ich Fahr ne Bremse nur wenn sie Matchmaker kompatibel mit meinen Sram Triggern ist...und Shimano Sram Kombi hab ich noch keine gesehen,mir 
ist ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit sehr wichtig! 

(Sprech da jetzt nur für mich)
Hätte ich nen Shimano Antrieb würde ich die Zee sofort drankloppen! (Oder bei nem anständigen Preis auch die Saint)

Von der Performacnce bin ich aber bei der One sehr überzeugt, ganz anders als der Avid-Quatsch...


----------



## The299 (17. November 2012)

Wie schon gesagt 500er für Anfang zur Bremse die RX reicht für 300Hm +-locker aus doch danach baut sie wie alle Formulas derbe Hitze auf welche du letztendlich nimmst ist egal Hauptsache stärker.Zur Einstellung vom Rebound im mittleren Bereich,also so schnell wie möglich aber ohne das das Rad "springt" dann passt ganz gut.


----------



## mauii (20. November 2012)

Moin!

Hier mal meins.
inkl. Hammerschmidt, Avid Code


----------



## tawasbij (30. November 2012)

So, das Hanzz ist verkauft. Hat mir immer gute Dienste geleistet...


----------



## HANZZ08 (30. November 2012)

Hoffentlich ists in guten Händen 
Hat mich aber echt gewundert, dass es so lang nich weggegangen is...is ja ne super Ausstttung zu nem geilen Preis

Und, vermisst dus schon??


----------



## tawasbij (30. November 2012)

Ich würds vermissen, wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass der Nachfolger noch geiler ist.

Trotzalledem: das Hanzz ist ein sauguter Freerider. Das Ding taugt was!


----------



## HANZZ08 (30. November 2012)

Noch geiler als n Hanzz? 
Was wirds denn, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## tawasbij (30. November 2012)

Specialized Demo 2012. Bins in Whistler gefahren. War leider geiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (30. November 2012)

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike


----------



## tawasbij (30. November 2012)

Jo vielen Dank! Vielleicht verkauf ich noch den Cane Creek Dämpfer, den ich im Hanzz hatte. Wenns soweit ist, gibts hier ne Nachricht und ne Anzeige im Bike-Markt. Also, immer schön rocken!


----------



## HANZZ08 (30. November 2012)

Joa 
Ich werd in den nächsten Tagen auch mal nen neues Bild von meinem Hanzz reinstellen, hab n bissl was verändert


----------



## gobo (4. Dezember 2012)

hi leute

kurze frage was hat das hanzz 2012 für ein sattelstützen maß??30.9?

besten dank


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2012)

31,6mm. Google weiss alles.


----------



## gobo (4. Dezember 2012)

google??du doch auch!!!
besten dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (8. Dezember 2012)

nach sehr laaaaanger überlegung welches bike mein sx trail ersetzten soll steht es nun heute fest......


----------



## -eric- (13. Dezember 2012)

@ gobo: schickes Hanzz! wirst die Entscheidung nicht bereuen  


Hier noch was von gestern mit dem Hanzz:


----------



## mauii (13. Dezember 2012)

@gobo 
Jop richtige Entscheidung getroffen!
Sieht verdammt gut aus.
Ich bin auf die ersten Berichte über den Sattel gespannt.
 @boxplot
Cooles Video! nur wie immer zu kurz^^


----------



## gobo (13. Dezember 2012)

ich bin auf die erste ausfahrt gespannt.
hab den lenker,kassette und schaltwerk bereits geändert und als nächstes sind vorbau und die reifen dran.
was fahrt ihr so mit eurem hanzz??auch touren?wenn ja was fahrt ihr so für reifen!!
weiß net so ganz was ich mir da für pellen drauf machen soll weil wie gesagt das hanzz das sx ablöst.hatte gedacht an nobby nic`s in 2.35 weil die gut rollen aber ein freund von mir meinte maxxis ardent sollte ich nehmen,ach ist das leben kompliziert und stressig.

mfg


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2012)

Alleine für die Gedanken an Nobby Nics an einem Freerider gehörst du veprügelt . An ein dickes Rad gehören keine CC-Reifchen. Conti Rubber Queen/Baron oder Maxxis Minion/Highroller I/II, Ardent (eher ein wenig unterdimensioniert, der Ardent). Natürlich mit gescheiter Karkasse. Ein Reifen unter 700g taugt nix.


----------



## gobo (13. Dezember 2012)

naja ich war eigentlich mit dem nobby nic am sx zufrieden!tja aber was soll man sonst drauf machen damit man damit mal ne tour fahren kann.die originalen kannste ja für sowas auch in die tonne kloppen.
nun ich hab den(welcher war es gleich nochmal??)baron in 2.3 gefunden,der sollte doch eigentlich gehen!?wie sind eigentlich die orig. naben welche verbaut sind!!es muß ja nix heißen weil da formula drauf steht.kann man die gebrauchen??

mfg


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2012)

Tour geht immer, man muss nur wollen . Siehe mein Hanzz.

Der Baron ist gut, ja. Die Formulanaben sind auch in Ordnung. Ich hatte in den zwei Jahren, in denen sie bei mir laufen, keine Probleme damit.


----------



## gobo (13. Dezember 2012)

na gut dein wort in gottes ohr

sagmal müs lee bist du schon mal in malmedy/beverce unterwegs??


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Dezember 2012)

Nee, noch nicht.


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Dezember 2012)

Soderla, hat jetz doch n bissl länger gedauert als versprochen...



Neu:
-Kurbel
-Bash
-Bald Spikes fürn Winter

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tawasbij (22. Dezember 2012)

Liebe Hanzzer, hab ja mein Hanzz verkauft, der Dämpfer ist noch über:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/86699-cane-creek-double-barrel-coil-dampfer-216-x-63-mm

Hat geil funktioniert im Hanzz! Preis ist VHB


----------



## gobo (24. Dezember 2012)

jaa hatte mir heute mal ne ausfahrt gegönnt mit meinem hanzz und muß echt sagen das ich positiv überrascht bin!
hab das rad mit orig. bereifung nun 14km getreten was eigentlich noch im machbaren ist aber ich denke mit anderen reifen würde das rad noch besser laufen.in punkto fahrwerk kann man eigentlich nicht allzuviel erwarten weil doch beim dämpfer die druckstufe fehlt aber es ging und das mit ner 450 feder bei 80kg.
die gabel find ich was schwer obwohl diese eigentlich sehr gut anspricht und von der handhabung echt easy ist.
aber nach langem hin und her denke ich mal das ich das fahrwerk und die reifen noch tauschen werde.auf jedenfall geht das rad besser bergauf als das sx trail und obwohl das hanzz 2kg schwerer ist.ob das hanzz sich auch im park schnittig fahren lässt werde ich wohl erst im sommer erfahren,leider.

frohr weihnachten und gruß


----------



## giosala1 (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte noch einen Rock Shox Vivid Air 2012 fürs Hanzz zu verkaufen wie NEU 
für 350,- bei Interesse melden .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte mir in Kürze ein Hanzz zulegen, jedoch hadere ich mit der Größe. Ich schwanke zwischen M und L.

Derzeit fahre ich ein Stereo (steht dann übrigens bald zum Verkauf ) in 20". Vom Reach her könnte das Stereo gerne etwas länger sein. Daher tendiere ich zum L. Auch vom notwendigen Sattelauszug (hin und wieder mal ne kleinere Tour sollte möglich sein) passt das L besser (Sitzrohr ist 2 cm länger).
Einzig was mir bei L Sorgen macht ist die Überstandshöhe.
Und dazu finde ich leider nirgends ne Angabe.
Beim Stereo habe ich aktuell ne gute handbreit Platz unter dem Skrotum.  

Da keiner der 5 CUBE Händler in meiner Nähe ein Hanzz (außer eins in S) im Laden stehen hat, kann ich's auch leider nicht testen. Daher meine Bitte an die Hanzz-Fahrer unter euch:

Könntet ihr bei Gelegenheit mal die beiden folgenden Maße an euren bikes messen?
- Höhe: Mitte Oberkante Steuerrohr
- Höhe: Oberkante Oberrohr (Mitte: da wo der blaue Bereich los geht) 





Zwischen L und M liegt vorne ja nur ein halber Zentimeter, daher würde mir auch ein Kandidat (vorzugsweise in L) reichen.

Falls sich jemand die Mühe machen könnte, fänd' ich das echt super! 
Danke schon mal!


----------



## tbird (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn du das normale Rad in 20" fährst, hol dir den HANZZ in M. Fahr ich auch, ist genau richtig. Auch für eine Tour (solange sie nicht zu lang ist, das Ding ist KEIN tourenbike ^^). 

Wie groß bist du? Schrittweite?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (2. Januar 2013)

Verkaufe meinen Hanzz Rahmen mit Vivid Air falls ihr Interesse habt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ttel-und-stutze-umwerfer-lg1-ersatzschaltauge


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (2. Januar 2013)

@ tbird: das ist eben so eine Sache mit den persl. Vorlieben. DU findest es perfekt, ob es das auch für mich ist, kann ich daraus nicht ableiten. ;-)))
(nichts für Ungut)

Ich bin 1,86 m und habe ein SW von ca. 89 cm.
Daher fände ich das L tendenziell besser, aber weiß halt nicht, wie viel Platz beim absteigen bleibt. Daher wären die beiden Maße ganz interessant.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (2. Januar 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> @ tbird: das ist eben so eine Sache mit den persl. Vorlieben. DU findest es perfekt, ob es das auch für mich ist, kann ich daraus nicht ableiten. ;-)))
> (nichts für Ungut)
> 
> Ich bin 1,86 m und habe ein SW von ca. 89 cm.
> Daher fände ich das L tendenziell besser, aber weiß halt nicht, wie viel Platz beim absteigen bleibt. Daher wären die beiden Maße ganz interessant.



Ich bin 1,87 und hab die selbe SW, also ich fand den L perfekt. Hab auch lange Arme.. Zum absteigen ist genug Platz


----------



## Marcel Neubert (2. Januar 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> @ tbird: das ist eben so eine Sache mit den persl. Vorlieben. DU findest es perfekt, ob es das auch für mich ist, kann ich daraus nicht ableiten. ;-)))
> (nichts für Ungut)
> 
> Ich bin 1,86 m und habe ein SW von ca. 89 cm.
> Daher fände ich das L tendenziell besser, aber weiß halt nicht, wie viel Platz beim absteigen bleibt. Daher wären die beiden Maße ganz interessant.



Überstandshöhe 777

hier ein Link: http://images.search.conduit.com/Im...eSource=Results&SSPV=TB_IEOB22&start=0&pos=10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (2. Januar 2013)

@ Marcel: der link ist super! Genau die Info suchte ich! Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. Januar 2013)

Yeah!

Ab nächser Woche darf ich mich in die Riege der Hanzz-Besitzer einreihen! 

Ich freu' mich schon wie Bolle!!! 

*@ gobo:* danke für den Tipp!


----------



## gobo (3. Januar 2013)

jaaa soo bin ich

ja kein ding.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (3. Januar 2013)

Bestell Dir gleich mal eine superlange Sattelstütze, weil sonst schiebst Du nach 300hm. Ich bin ein 1,83 und hab´s in L und habe mir zwecks beserer uphilltauglichkeit eine längere Sattelstütze rausgelassen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (4. Januar 2013)

@ Hulk: Danke für den Tipp, aber dessen bin ich mir bereits bewusst. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das Hanzz wird eh erst einmal völlig zerlegt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anderer  Dämpfer, andere Bremsen, mit Sicherheit andere Bereifung, SW mit  kleinem Käfig, ggfs. kürzerer Vorbau... eine Reverb ist auch  vorgesehen...
Bei der Gabel bin ich mir nicht sicher... werde ihr  erst einmal ne Chance geben... mit knapp 3 kg auch nicht gerade ein  Leichtgewicht.

Aber bei dem Preis, für den ich das Hanzz geschossen habe, bleibt viel Freiraum zum optimieren! 

Wegen Dämpfer:
Um's probieren werde ich nicht herum kommen, aber um einen ersten Anhaltspunkt zu haben, habe ich mal den Rechner bei TFT tunes befragt: der spukt eine Federhärte von 500 - 550 aus (28% SAG)... ich wiege mit "Kampfausrüstung" ca. 90 kg. Fahrstil? Hm, ich denke den werde ich so nach und nach den Möglichkeiten des Hanzz anpassen (wollen).  

Kämpft hier jemand in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse und passen 550 in etwa?

Btw: mit welcher Federhärte wird das Hanzz in Größe L ausgeliefert?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (4. Januar 2013)

BBC baut recht günstige und lange Sattelstützen. Ich meine eine 550er montiert zu haben bei ähnlichem Gewicht. Montiert war bei mir eine 400er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (9. Januar 2013)

So, mein Hanzz habe ich gestern abgeholt. 

Da der verbaute Dämpfer wirklich nicht der Hit ist, werde ich versuchen den neu in der Bucht zu verticken.
Hier wurden ja schon ein paar Alternativen angeboten CCDB, Vivid... etc...
Wie schaut's den eigentlich mit dem *RS Kage RC* aus?
Hat da schon einer mit Erfahrung gemacht... ist ein wenig günstiger als die anderen beiden.

Dann noch ne Frage zur Domain: die bekomme ich mit meinen 90 kg nur zu einem Drittel eingefedert... Druckstufe ist komplett offen. Daher muss wohl ne andere Feder her... kann man den Angaben von RS vertrauen? Die haben da so eine Tabelle mit Federhärten unterteilt nach Fahrergewicht. Demnach bräuchte ich ne blaue (hart), aber da danach nur noch die schwarze kommt (härter geht nicht) traue ich der Sache nicht so ganz.
Weiß halt noch nicht, was bei meiner verbaut ist... schaue ich am WE mal nach.

Ach ja, Bilder gibt's in Kürze... es war gestern schon sehr spät als ich aus der Eifel zurück kam und mein olles Handy hat leider keinen Blitz! 

Aber das Teil ist der Hammer! Ich bin gespannt auf die erste Testfahrt! 

Edit sagt: welche Comp für den Dämpfer? Weiß das einer? Nehme an Mid Comp?


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2013)

Der Kage ist ein in den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten eingeschränkter Vivid, mit welchem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Der Kage dürfte nicht schlechter sein. In das Hanzz gehört ein High Tune.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (9. Januar 2013)

Danke! 
Ok, dann also die high comp Variante.

Du meinst den hier, gell?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25745_Vivid-R2C-Daempfer---Auslaufmodell-.html

Werd's mal mit ner 550er Feder versuchen... müsste bei knapp 90kg hinhauen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2013)

Ja, den. Ich fahr den Vivid mit ungefähr 70kg mit allem Drum und Dran mit einer 400er Feder, nur so als Anhaltspunkt. Die 550er ist wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (9. Januar 2013)

Die Rechner spucken alle 550er aus, daher probier ich's mal damit. Ansonsten wird halt umgetauscht.

Werde zum Vivid greifen! Die getrennte Zugstufeneinstellbarkeit ist in jedem Fall ein Plus! 

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass der Kage ebenfalls getrennte Zugstufeneinstellung  hat... hm... aber 50 Euronen machen den Kohl jetzt auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Januar 2013)

Die wirst du definitiv zu schätzen wissen .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (9. Januar 2013)

@ Müs Lee: hast ne PM. 

Und noch eben ein halbwegs vernünftiges Fodooo:





Demnächst ändern sich: Dämpfer, Bereifung und Bremsen... Pedale kommen naturlich auch dran!


----------



## gobo (10. Januar 2013)

na lecker


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. Januar 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> na lecker



Ohne deinen Hinweis, würde es jetzt nicht da stehen! 

Wenn's fertig umgebaut ist, bekommst erst mal ne gepflegte Schlammpackung und dann gibt's ein "richtiges" Foto!


----------



## gobo (11. Januar 2013)

lach,ok.

so neuer dämpfer ist bestellt denn das mit dem van r geht absolut nicht!!!!
hoffentlich geben die in aachen gas denn nur so ist das teil auch fix bei mir,jaaa man(n) hat es nicht immer einfach!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. Januar 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> lach,ok.
> 
> so neuer dämpfer ist bestellt denn das mit dem van r geht absolut nicht!!!!
> hoffentlich geben die in aachen gas denn nur so ist das teil auch fix bei mir,jaaa man(n) hat es nicht immer einfach!!



Ne, der Van R ist wirklich nicht der Hit. *...gelöscht weil falsch...*

Übrigens, falls du BC meinst, die arbeiten eigentlich immer recht fix.


----------



## gobo (11. Januar 2013)

ja genau bc!!
im hanzz 2013 zb ist ein fox van rc verbaut warum die das nicht schon beim 2012 gemacht haben versteh ich absolut nicht aber ok.

hätte noch einen syntace vorbau abzugeben,neu!!1 1/8,31,8 70mm!!
ja ich weiss falscher tread,preis vb!sorry aber so kommt er in gute hände.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. Januar 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> ja genau bc!!
> im hanzz 2013 zb ist ein fox van rc verbaut warum die das nicht schon beim 2012 gemacht haben versteh ich absolut nicht aber ok.



Der war beim 2011er auch schon verbaut. Aber schau genau hin , denn dafür hat die Domain beim 2013er jetzt keine Druckstufe mehr, wodurch du die dann auch knicken kannst... bzw du müsstet die MC-Einheit nachrüsten.
Bei 2.200 euro kann's unmöglich um eine Einsparung von 50 Euro gehen, daher denke ich, man will mit dieser Masche ganz bewusst den Aftermarkt pushen!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2013)

Natürlich hat der Vanilla R eine hydr. Druckstufe. Sie ist lediglich voreingestellt und nicht extern Verstellbar.

G.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich hat der Vanilla R eine hydr. Druckstufe. Sie ist lediglich voreingestellt und nicht extern Verstellbar.
> 
> G.



Edit sagt: Stimmt, hast Recht! Sorry!


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Januar 2013)

Lies dich mal in die Materie ein, Al_Carbon. Natürlich hat der Van RC eine Druckstufe, du kannst lediglich die Lowspeeddruckstufe einstellen, die Highspeeddruckstufe ist fix. Beim Van R ist auch die LSC fix.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Lies dich mal in die Materie ein, Al_Carbon. Natürlich hat der Van RC eine Druckstufe, du kannst lediglich die Lowspeeddruckstufe einstellen, die Highspeeddruckstufe ist fix. Beim Van R ist auch die LSC fix.



Nix für Ungut, aber lies mal was ich geschrieben habe! 
Das der Van R*C* eine Druckstufe hat steht doch außer Frage! 

Es geht doch um den Van R!
Und da hatte ich mich in der Tat vertan, sorry!


----------



## gobo (11. Januar 2013)

wenn man ein wenig ambitionierter fahren will kommt man um einen vernünftigen dämpfer nicht drum rum.
der van r ist,meine meinung,ein einsteiger dämpfer selbst mit inter. druckstufe!!
und gerade in diesem segment finde ich es schade das man da nicht den dämpfer nach eigenen vorlieben einstellen/verstellen kann!


----------



## tawasbij (12. Januar 2013)

Für alle die nochn Hanzz brauchen. Cube Hanzz Pro 2013 für 1999,- (Größe L, Einzelstück)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Komple...tbike-Action-Team-2013-Gr-L-Einzelstueck.html

Habs grade schon im Schnäppchenjäger-Thread gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (15. Januar 2013)

soooo mal ein update von meinem hanzz


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. Januar 2013)

Meins ist aktuell zerlegt in Einzelteilen. 

Ich kann dir nur raten 2 Dinge zu überprüfen:



Die  Domain war bei mir innen furztrocken. Kein Öl im Casting und mehr oder weniger Null Fett unter den Abstreifern.
Die Lager im Hinterbau ebenfalls furztrocken und das Drehmoment wurde bei so ziemlich bei keiner Schraube eingehalten. Schraubensicherungslack fehlte auch. Daher kam mir eine von den größeren Schrauben an der Wippe beinahe von alleine entgegen.
Nicht das ich was anderes erwartet hätte.... 


Daher hab ich's direkt zerlegt und bau's noch mal neu auf. Dann habe ich hoffentlich über den Sommer hinweg Ruhe.


----------



## gobo (15. Januar 2013)

hi
nachgezogen hatte ich auch alles aber das mir der gabel hab ich auch nicht kontrolliert!
hast du die fork auseinander genommen?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. Januar 2013)

Jep.

Neue Gabeln öffne ich grundsätzlich.
Der grund: ich hatte noch nie eine Gabel in der Hand, die ordentlich geschmiert und in der die ausreichende Menge Öl war. 

Bei der simpel aufgebauten Domain ist das auch kein Hexenwerk!
Da bin ich von Fox Schlimmeres gewohnt. 
Dauert 15 Minuten.


----------



## gobo (15. Januar 2013)

hast du die ml zahl die in die gabel kommt??


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. Januar 2013)

Bitteschön:

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/n...les/techdocs/2011-rockshox-fork-oil-chart.pdf

Ach ja, da die Domain keine Schaumstoffringe unter den Abstreifern hat, würde ich da ordentlich Fett reindrücken. Dann hast du lange Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (15. Januar 2013)

Al,besten dank.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand die Drehmomentwerte für die Montage des Hinterbaus zur Hand? Kann im Netz nix finden und bei CUBE findet man nur Angaben zum AMS, Sting, Stereo und Fritzz...


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Januar 2013)

Nach Gefühl. Auf die Drehmomentangaben würde ich in den seltensten Fällen etwas geben.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (17. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> *Nach Gefühl. *Auf die Drehmomentangaben würde ich in den seltensten Fällen etwas geben.



Sagte der Mann mit der abgebrochenen Dämpferschraube! 

Spaß beiseite! 

Ich denke die Angaben für's Stereo was das Horstlink (8 Nm) und die "dicke Schraube" (15-18 Nm) betrifft können bei Hanzz auch verwendet werden. Sind ja die gleichen Schrauben Gleiches gilt für die Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben.

Aber dennoch merkwürdig, dass da nirgends Angaben für zu finden sind.

Lediglich bei den dicken Schrauben oben an der Umlenkwippe bin ich mir unsicher. Die sind ja nicht im Rahmen verschraubt sondern durch einen 3er!!!!!! Imbus von der anderen Seite gekontert!!! WTF! 
Ist ne komische Paarung, die CUBE da gewählt hat. Über die Sinnhaftigkeit macht man sich da besser keine Gedanken.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2013)

Hey, die war nie gebrochen, die Inbusfassung der Konterschraube (ja, die mit den verf!ckten 3mm) war 2 mal durchgenudelt . Jetzt steckt da eine abgesägte M5er Schraube mit Unterlegscheibe, und es hält!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (17. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hey, die war nie gebrochen, die Inbusfassung der Konterschraube (ja, die mit den verf!ckten 3mm) war 2 mal durchgenudelt . Jetzt steckt da eine abgesägte M5er Schraube mit Unterlegscheibe, und es hält!



Ach, war doch nur Spaß! 

Ich habe mich beim Stereo auch schon totgeärgert wegen der verfic... Schrauben! 

Das mit der abgesägten 5er Schraube is mal ne vernünftige Maßnahme... Aber noch kann ich's ja verhindern. Meinste 8 Nm hält die Stand? Mehr traue ich dem Dingen nicht zu.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Januar 2013)

Wenn du mit dem Witzschräubchen wirklich nur konterst, sollte das klappen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Witzschräubchen wirklich nur konterst, sollte das klappen.



So, 10 Nm habe ich dem Teil verabreicht. Hält! 

Der "Trick" dabei ist, du brauchst die 3mm wirklich nur bei den ersten Umdrehungen zum "kontern". Danach sperrt sich das Ganze von selbst und du kannst vorne die große Schraube anziehen ohne hinten überhaupt kontern zu müssen. Die kleine Schraube dreht sich nicht mit. 

Habt ihr eigentlich die originalen RS Buchsen und Gleitlager verwendet oder andere Gleitlager von Igus eingesetzt. Gibt ja auch die gedrehten Buchsen von wingover.
Die von Fox (an meinem Stereo vom RP23) waren ziemlicher Müll und die von RS sind augenscheinlich die gleichen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2013)

Sag ich doch . Nur kontern klappt.

Anfangs habe ich die originalen Foxbuchsen und Reduzierhülsen verwendet, jetzt Polymerbuchsen von TFTuned und hinten das Heavy Duty Kit mit durchgehender Hülse.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sag ich doch . Nur kontern klappt.
> ...



Ne, eben nicht.  
Du brauchst die Schraube hinten nur soweit "festhalten" bis das Ganze leicht Zug bekommt. Danach hält die Schraube hinten von allein. Nix kontern nötig. 
Das meinte ich. Aber Wurst, passt jetzt.

"Heavy Duty Kit mit durchgehender Hülse", das kannte ich noch gar nicht. Interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Januar 2013)

Müs, weißt du zufällig die Anzahl an möglichen Klicks für die lowspeedcomp. (da habe ich 5 gezählt), und die beiden Rebound?

Habe dazu im Manual nix finden können, nur das hier:

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/k...0/sites/default/files/vivid_pocketguid_en.pdf

Aber da steht eben nix von den maximal möglichen Klicks.
Möchte die "Schräubchen" ungern überdrehen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2013)

Steht doch da im ersten Panel. LSC von 0-6, HSR 0-6, LSR 0-16 Klicks.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Steht doch da im ersten Panel. LSC von 0-6, HSR 0-6, LSR 0-16 Klicks.



Ups! 
Stimmt, die kleinen Graphen hatte ich völlig übersehen. Auf meinem kleinen Monitor (Laptop) musste ich da erst mal reinzoomen um das überhaupt lesen zu können. 
Danke.

Baue gerade die ollen Buchsen aus, habe noch neue Buchsen von wingover... alter Schwede wehrt sich das Gleitlager. Bisher sitzt's noch bombenfest...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2013)

Hast du denn einen Austreiber?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Januar 2013)

Ja, den vom Huber:





Aber bisher tut sich da noch nix... muss mir wohl mal einen Kakao machen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2013)

Der sieht ziemlich abenteuerlich aus . Mit dem Austreiber von Rock Shox gehts wunderbar.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Januar 2013)

Das Prinzip ist aber das gleiche.
(ist der untere von den beiden)
Bei meiner Selbstbaulösung wird die Buchse auch innen geführt und dann per Stempel über ein Gewinde ausgetrieben.
Der hat bereits bei den Buchsen am RP23 tadellos funktioniert.
Deiner sieht aber besser aus! 

Wird schon klappen...


----------



## gobo (20. Januar 2013)

al carbone,kämpfe!!!

so dämpfer ist verbaut mit ner 500 feder und ich muß sagen,top!
müs lee wie konnte ich an dir zweifeln,lach.absolut kein vergleich zum fox!!
jetzt nur noch warten bis der sch..ß schnee weg ist und dann BÄÄÄÄÄMMM.naja so in etwa.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Januar 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> al carbone,kämpfe!!!...



Gekämpft er hat! 









Leitungen werden natürlich noch gekürzt, aber dazu habe ich heute keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (20. Januar 2013)

hab bei meinem die kurbel gewechselt und bin fast umgekippt als ich die gravity in der hand hatte,was ein gewicht!!ich glaub das ding ist mit das schwerste was an dem rad verbaut ist.
wie zufrieden biste mit den reifen??bin am überlegen mir den baron in 2.3 zu holen da man mit ihm auch touren kann.
das mit den gabeldecals ist ne gut idee.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Januar 2013)

Also bunt ist der Hobel ja wirklich zu genüge , daher habe ich die Decals an Gabel und Felgen entfernt.

Jo, die Kurbel hat's in sich. Überlege auch, meine SLX vom Stereo hier zu verbauen.
Über die Reifen kann ich dir natürlich noch nix sagen.  Bin noch nicht draußen gewesen damit.
Allerdings bin ich die gleiche Kombo am Stereo gefahren (bzw. fahre sie immer noch) und finde sie top! Halt nur in 2.3 vorne und 2.2 hinten. Für mich absolut tourentauglich und reichlich Grip vorne. Bauen allerdings *seeeehr *schmal. Am Hanzz sieht das bestimmt bescheiden aus.
Aber ist halt alles subjektive Wahrnehmung... da hilft nur selber testen.

Wie sich die großen Brüder machen wird sich zeigen. 

Bin mal gespannt, wenn ich den Panzer das erste mal an der Waage hängen habe!


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2013)

@ gobo: Tja, siehste mal . Und ja, an der Kurbel ist übelstes Gewichteinsparpotenzial ^^. Bei mir auch, bin aber zu geizig. Das ganze Rad wiegt mit den Minions gut 18.5kg. Und Schnee ist keine Ausrede! Husch, ab nach draussen .

btw: Ein Bild, ein Bild!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Januar 2013)

Sieht das nur so aus Müs, oder hat deine Bremsleitung vorne mal einen mitbekommen?
Im Bild: in der Nähe der Gabelbrücke.


----------



## gobo (20. Januar 2013)

neeee zu kalt!!!!!!und verdammt glatt ist es hier auch,ok ich gebe es zu das ich schon gerne ne runde drehen würde aber net bei dem wetter.
also wenn meine waage richtig geht sind es bei meinem 15,8kg(wie gesagt wenn sie richtig geht?!?!).
wenn man dem wetterbericht glauben darf soll es nächste woche milder werden,bin gespannt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Januar 2013)

@ Al_Carbon: Ja, hat sie, allerdings nicht dort . Weiter oben, wo der Bogen so verdächtig geradeaus geht.

@ gobo: Memme . Aber bei den Reifen (Nobby Nic? Hallo???) kein Wunder. Das Gewicht übrigens auch nicht (welches ich unverfrorenerweise wage, anzuzweifeln), mach mal Männerreifen an die Kiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (21. Januar 2013)

hahahaha ich halts net aus.
ja männerreifen kommen noch und extra für müs lee ein pic.
wobei weiss einer das gewicht des rahmens inkl. dämpfer??müs lee,ich bin 40 und muß um jedes gramm feilen sonst ist da nix mit berg hoch treten!!


----------



## gobo (21. Januar 2013)

sorry war das falsche!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. Januar 2013)

Krass! 
Also wenn die Waage wirklich mal nicht defekt ist... 

Aber gut, die Reifen machen im Vergleich zu meinen bestimmt 400 g je Pelle, bei der Kurbel sind 200-300 g (keine Ahnung was deine wiegt) drin.

Macht etwa ein gutes Kilo.

Der Rahmen in Größe S (oder M?) wird von CUBE mit 16,5 kg (ohne Pedale) angegeben.


----------



## gobo (21. Januar 2013)

die waage ist neu!!
nee ich meine den rahmen nackt ohne anbauteile!


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Januar 2013)

Der Rahmen wiegt 4kg, der Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder knapp 1kg.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. Januar 2013)

Hey Gobo, kannst du die ausgebaute Kurbel mal auf die Waage schmeißen?
Mich würde das Gewicht mal interessieren im Vergleich zu meiner 2fach SLX.


----------



## gobo (21. Januar 2013)

1088g inkl. bash und zwei kb!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. Januar 2013)

Besten Dank!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. Januar 2013)

Mal ne Frage an euch Hanzz-Besitzer:

Ist es "normal", dass die Schwinge hinten nicht 100% mittig zur Dämpferaufnahme ist?
Habe mal gemessen. Die Innenseite der Schraube (deine Lieblingsschraube Müs ) steht rechts 3mm vom Sitzrohr weg und links 6mm.
Muss ich mir da Sorgen um den Dämpfer machen?
Ist das bei euch evtl. auch so?

Hier mal ein zwei Bildchen:


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Januar 2013)

Sieht bei mir auch so aus, das scheint konstruktionsbedingt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. Januar 2013)

Entweder "konstruktionsbedingt" oder Serienfehler?! 

Na gut, dann bin beruhigt.

Ich dachte schon, dass wäre jetzt der dritte Rahmen den ich zurück an den Absender schicken kann, weil irgendwas schief ist. 

Reaction --> Kettenstrebe schief angeschweißt
Stereo --> Ausfallende schief bzw nicht plan gefräst


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Januar 2013)

Na, da hattest du aber wirklich kein Glück...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Na, da hattest du aber wirklich kein Glück...



Ne, nicht wirklich. 
Es gab zwar jedes Mal anstandslos einen neuen Rahmen aber dennoch...

Beim Stereo war das Ausfallende derart schief, dass das Schaltwerk überhaupt nicht arbeiten konnte. Wenn du rückwerts getreten hast, sprang die Kette vom Spannröllchen.

Wie sowas durch die "Endkontrolle" bei CUBE kommen kann ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Januar 2013)

Die armen Kerls, die die Räder montieren, stehen halt hin und wieder unter Zeitdruck .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die armen Kerls, die die Räder montieren, stehen halt hin und wieder unter Zeitdruck .



Weiß ich doch , aber ein gewisses Maß an Endkontrolle darf man in der Preisklasse doch erwarten oder meinst du nicht? 
Ich habe das bike damals aus dem Karton gezogen und es dauerte keine 2 Minuten bis ich wusste: das bike geht Retour!

Na ja, genug gemeckert... wenn's funzt, soll mir der Versatz ja Wurst sein.

Jedenfalls Danke Müs!


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Januar 2013)

Jo, kein Ding .


----------



## gobo (24. Januar 2013)

bin demnächst bei cube und werde mich da mal schlauch machen u.a auch in sachen stereo kettenstreben!!hab da auch so ein paar fragen an die herrschaften!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Januar 2013)

Aha!
Was quält den armen Gobo denn? 

Dann frag doch bitte spaßeshalber direkt mal nach, warum da beim Hanzz dieser Versatz ist. 
Ich komme selber aus dem MaschBau und dass die Wippe bzw. ihr unterer Fixpunkt am Rahmen nicht zur oberen Dämpferaufnahme fluchtet kann einfach nicht gewollt sein (Dämpfer mögen nämlich keine Scherkräfte) ! 

Falls doch, würde mich die Begründung bzw. deren Auffassung von Fertigungstoleranz wirklich seehr interessieren. 

Edit sagt: mein Panzer war überigens gestern auf der Waage. Resultat: knapp 19 kg 
Da muss wohl jemand auf Diät!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Januar 2013)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob ich meine SLX Kurbel aus 2012 einfach gegen die Moto-X tauschen kann ohne dabei das Innenlager zu wechseln?

Wären schon mal 300 g auf einen Schlag und kostenlos gespart. 

Ja ich weiß, könnte auch die Lager tauschen... aber ob ihr's glaubt oder nicht, ich finde meinen Lagerschlüssel nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2013)

Öhm, 300g schlägst du da nur raus, wenn du die Kurbelarme weglässt...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Öhm, 300g schlägst du da nur raus, wenn du die Kurbelarme weglässt...



Korrigiere mich gerne:
Die SLX wiegt in der 170er Version knapp 900 g mit Innenlager.
Die Moto-X wiegt knapp 1100 g ohne Innenlager.

Aber getauscht wird eh, weil ich die Moto in dieser "Glanzlackierung" zum würgen finde. Die SLX passt mir optisch besser.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Januar 2013)

Ah ok, ich hatte ein Gewicht von 840g für die Moto X gefunden. Dann lohnt es sich .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich hatte ein Gewicht von 840g für die Moto X gefunden. Dann lohnt es sich .



Es gibt eine "light" Version, da könnte das hinkommen.


----------



## gobo (24. Januar 2013)

hab die atlas fr auch mit dem original lager verbaut was drin war!
das sollte hinhauen!oder hast du spiel zwischen welle und lager?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (27. Januar 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> hab die atlas fr auch mit dem original lager verbaut was drin war!
> das sollte hinhauen!oder hast du spiel zwischen welle und lager?



Nö, hab's noch ned ausprobiert. 

Heute kam ein kurzes Schaltwerk dran und dann habe ich noch sämtliche Leitungen gekürzt.
Bei dem Wetter heute die richtige Beschäftigung. 
Der Lenker wird morgen noch auf der Arbeit gekürzt, 78 cm sind mir des Guten zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2013)

Och, ich finde die Lenkerbreite sehr angenehm. Superviel Kontrolle ist doch was Gutes .


----------



## gobo (27. Januar 2013)

ja da muß ich müs lee recht geben!!
wenn das ein 800 wäre würde ich ihn auch kürzen aber 780 ist doch optimal!!
ein kurzes schaltwerk?hab eins mit mittlerem käfig verbaut und kette was gekürzt,geht super!!haut das den hin mit nem kurzen??


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2013)

Kurzes haut hin, ja. Ich hatte vorhin ein kurzes X9, jetzt (dank Irrtum von CRC) ein mittellanges X7.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (28. Januar 2013)

Mehr Kontrolle hast du pauschal nicht.
Mehr Hebel, ja. 

Aber die Lenkerbreite muss halt in erster Linie zum Fahrer und seinem Fahrstil passen. 78cm sind mir da zu viel. Werde ihn erst mal mit 74 fahren.

Zum Schaltwerk.
Also mit kurz meinte ich GS, also mittel.
SS ist ja als 9fach kaum zu finden... habe eins von saint für 90 Euro gefunden, aber da war mir das SLX für 35 lieber. 
Echt schade, dass die ganzen Neuerungen wie shaddowPlus bei den 9fach Schaltwerken nicht mehr übernommen werden. Keine Ahnung, was die mit 10!!! Gängen wollen. Ich war schon mit 7 hinten mehr als reichlich bedient.


----------



## gobo (28. Januar 2013)

ich muß ehrlich sagen als ich die neuen shimano schaltwerke gesehen habe dachte ich mir sofort das diese nicht mehr ans rad kommen!!!
was die sich dabei gedacht haben jetzt einen spanner am sw zu verbauen,kein plan.es sieht potthäßlich auch,steht über was heißt das man jetzt noch mehr aufpassen muß das man beim fahren nicht hängen bleibt,hammer.
10 fach ist noch in ordnung finde ich aber ob man jetzt 11 fach braucht,ich weiss net?!


----------



## may (28. Januar 2013)

Fährt jemand den Veltec V-Two Laufradsatz am Hanzz? Kann mir jemand etwas zur Haltbarkeit im Freerideeinsatz sagen?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (28. Januar 2013)

Na ja, so schlimm isses jetzt nicht. 
Ein Ast verfängt sich eher unten im Käfig... wenn du es schaffst oben am Parallelogramm an irgendwas hängen zu bleiben, muss das schon ein gewolltes Kunststück sen. 

Was anderes: weiß jemand, wie ich die Formula Naben öffenen kann?
Hinten ist klar, aber wie bekomme ich vorne die Endanschläge runter?
Bei Formula habe ich mal nachgeschaut und die scheinen nur gesteckt zu sein.
Aber runter gehen die dennoch nicht.

Gerade ist Tauwetter bei uns und da wollte ich noch die Lager in den Naben nachschmieren. Bei meinem letzten LRS waren die Lager nach einem Jahr tot, weil furztrocken und innen verrostet.

@ may: fahre den LRS seit 2 Jahren am Stereo. Kann mich über mangelnde Stabilität nicht beklagen. Aber halt kein FR Einsatz, mehr Enduro und Tour. Einzig: sie sind recht schmal mit 21 mm und der FLK ist schlecht gelagert.


----------



## gobo (28. Januar 2013)

al,wenn man davon ausgeht was shimano dasmals mit dem shadow errichen wollte ist das ja nun das totale gegenteil.es ist da weniger der ast als wenn du dich bei nem rennen maulst.da denke ich mal sollte das sw besser in die kettensrebe integriert sein,siehe 2010/2011!
habe jetzt ein xtr drauf und das steht nicht so weit vor wie die neuen!
jaaa ich weiss man(n) kann sich auch über alles aufregen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (28. Januar 2013)

Wie hinlegen??? Sowas machst du??? Warum??? 

Ja gut, beim Sturz isses was nachteiliger, sehe ich ein.

Schei$ Tauwetter... voll die Salzsuppe da draußen.


----------



## TiiM (28. Januar 2013)

ich poste hier einfach nochmal ein bild von meinem hanzz, wie er momentan da steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (28. Januar 2013)

nice!

ja tauwetter kannste hier fast knicken!hier schneit es sogar teilweise noch.
kann doch nicht sein das das drecks weisse zeug nicht verschwinden will.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. Januar 2013)

So, erste Ausfahrt nach Umbau:










*Resultat:* extrem breites


----------



## CPU (29. Januar 2013)

gibts also noch jemand der sein Bike so "putzt" 









Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ gobo: Tja, siehste mal . Und ja, an der Kurbel ist übelstes Gewichteinsparpotenzial ^^. Bei mir auch, bin aber zu geizig. Das ganze Rad wiegt mit den Minions gut 18.5kg. Und Schnee ist keine Ausrede! Husch, ab nach draussen .
> 
> btw: Ein Bild, ein Bild!


----------



## gobo (29. Januar 2013)

wie erste ausfahrt,was soll das denn???

hier liegt schnee und am regnen ist es auch wie verrückt und morgen war ne tour geplannt,ich könnt:kotz:!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Januar 2013)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Reifen .


----------



## gobo (29. Januar 2013)

ooohhhh müs lee hatte ich dir das nicht gesagt?!

lach,ja ich wusste das sowas kommt


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Januar 2013)

Dann hast du jetzt keine Ausrede mehr. Raus mit dir, ab in den Wald!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. Januar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dann hast du jetzt keine Ausrede mehr. Raus mit dir, ab in den Wald!



Genau!!!

Befehl zum einsauen erteilt!


----------



## gobo (29. Januar 2013)

es regnet und dunkel ist es auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (3. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute bin neu hier im Thread und hab nur eine kurze Frage: Was für PRO's und CONTRA's für das Hanzz. Und: Ist das Hanzz Tourentauglich? Er ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis?

Danke im vorraus und Ride on


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2013)

Pro: taugt als Park- und Tourenrad, Preisleistungsverhältnis gut, Rahmen recht gut verarbeitet
Contra: schwer, je nach Ausstattung viel Luft nach oben in Sachen Performance, Schrauben/Bolzen von minderer Qualität

Nichtsdestoweniger: Ich bin immer noch zufrieden mit dem Hanzz. Für enge Trails ist es zu lang, für alles Andere ein sehr guter Allrounder.


----------



## Niklas0 (3. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!! Hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (4. Februar 2013)

Also ich kann einen direkten Vergleich zum Reaction (HT) und Stereo (AM) ziehen.

Das Hanzz hat als FR bike !!! spitzenmäßige Tourentauglichkeit. 
Bin jetzt mehrmals die gleiche Strecke mit dem Hanzz gefahren, die ich zuvor mit den anderen bikes gefahren bin. Der Unterschied ist natürlich spürbar, aber dennoch kann ich mit dem Hanzz bisher alles Fahren was ich mit dem Stereo gefahren bin. Damit meine ich vorallem die Streckenlänge (entscheidend ist natürlich auch die richtige Reifenwahl) und die Klettereingenschaften.

Schwer isses in der Tat, aber außer beim Treppe rauf schleppen stört's mich nicht. 

In der Pro-Variante wie Müs schon sagte stark ausbaufähig. Der Dämpfer sollte in jedem Fall getauscht werden.
Würde dennoch das Pro nehmen und Teile wie Bremsen, Dämpfer selber tauschen. Die SL Variante ist mE vom PLV schlechter.

Wenn das Hanzz häufig auch als Tourer herhalten soll, empfehle ich die größere von beiden möglichen Rahmengrößen zu wählen (sonst ist der Sattelauszug einfach zu lang) und sich sich 2 Sätze Reifen (Tour/FR) zuzulegen.


----------



## Niklas0 (4. Februar 2013)

Danke!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Februar 2013)

Weiß jemand, ob ich die Polymergleitlager von Huber mit den alten Distanzbuchsen von FOX/RS verwenden kann?
Also genauer gefragt: ist der Innendurchmesser beider Lager (FOX/RS zu Huber) gleich?

Habe nämlich noch einen Satz von den Huber-Lagern hier rum liegen.
Die originalen laufen jetzt schon ziemlich mau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Februar 2013)

Sollte hinhauen. Wäre ja schon blöd, wenn nicht...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Februar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Sollte hinhauen. Wäre ja schon blöd, wenn nicht...



Warum blöd? Du bekommst vom Huber ja neue Lager+Buchsen.
Könnte ja sein, dass die Polymerlager vom Innendurchmesser her abweichen. Bei Gleitlagern brauchen das ja nur ein paar Zehntel mm sein und schon funzt das nicht mehr vernünftig.

Und das Teure beim Huber sind ja eben jene Buchsen. Die Gleitlager sind Standardware und kosten ein paar cent.
Beim Stereo machte es Sinn speziell oben die Buchsen mit zu tauschen, da der Huber da eine andere/bessere Bauform gewählt hat, aber beim Hanzz sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt keine Notwendigkeit.

Mist, hätte das beim Stereo mal nachmessen sollen.


----------



## gobo (7. Februar 2013)

brauch mal eure hilfe!!

beim rs vivid r2c ist doch rechts eine kleine schraube(3mm?) die man rein iund raus drehen kann,wofür ist diese???
stell ich damit die empfindlichkeit bein einfedern ein??

besten dank


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. Februar 2013)

Das ist der Highspeedrebound, und da ich Schlimmes befürchte: http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/k...0/sites/default/files/vivid_pocketguid_en.pdf


----------



## gobo (8. Februar 2013)

müs lee besten dank,also stell ich damit die senibilität ein!!?


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Februar 2013)

Nein! Lies dir das PDF doch durch.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (10. Februar 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/115984


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/115984



Schöne Arbeit

G.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (10. Februar 2013)

hallo leute,
ich möchte an meinem hanzz die dämpfer performance besser abstimmen. zurzeit ist ein van r verbaut. hab jetzt nicht die kröten um einen ccdb zu verbauen. wer kann mir dennoch weiterhelfen, damit das preisleistungsverhältnis passt?

grüße

aslan


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Februar 2013)

Vivid R2C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelsebb (10. Februar 2013)

hatte da was im auge. ein 
*Rock Shox vivid 5.1 216*63 b tune*

konnte aber mit dem b tune nix anfangen. weißt auf was sich die angabe bezieht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Februar 2013)

Ja, das ist die Voreinstellung der Highspeeddruckstufe, auszuwählen abhängig von Übersetzungsverhältnis und Kennlinie des Rahmens. B ist mittel, A niedrig und C hoch. Mittlerweile wurde das beim R2C umbenannt und ist nun Low, Mid, High. Du brauchst C bzw. High.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (11. Februar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die Voreinstellung der Highspeeddruckstufe, auszuwählen abhängig von Übersetzungsverhältnis und Kennlinie des Rahmens. B ist mittel, A niedrig und C hoch. Mittlerweile wurde das beim R2C umbenannt und ist nun Low, Mid, High. Du brauchst C bzw. High.



hey super danke,
ich habe einen L rahmen, passt da nicht auch mid?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2013)

Die Größe des Rahmens ist vollkommen irrelevant...


----------



## Wurzelsebb (11. Februar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Größe des Rahmens ist vollkommen irrelevant...


  ... oh mann ich seh schon, das wird 'ne diplomarbeit :-(


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2013)

Weit davon entfernt . Setz dich ein wenig mit der Funktionsweise von Dämpfungen auseinander und wie der Vivid aufgebaut ist. Wenn du dann noch kapierst, was ein Hebel alles anstellen kann, bist du auf der gewonnenen Seite. Solltest du Fragen haben, kannst du sie gerne stellen.


----------



## gobo (11. Februar 2013)

ja kann ich bestägen!


----------



## Wurzelsebb (11. Februar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Weit davon entfernt . Setz dich ein wenig mit der Funktionsweise von Dämpfungen auseinander und wie der Vivid aufgebaut ist. Wenn du dann noch kapierst, was ein Hebel alles anstellen kann, bist du auf der gewonnenen Seite. Solltest du Fragen haben, kannst du sie gerne stellen.


... hast du mir n tipp wo ich das nachlesen kann?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2013)

Fein und grob erklärt. Der Double Barrel ist ziemlich ähnlich dem Vivid aufgebaut, beide sind Twintubedämpfer. Das hier ist auch noch gut.

Hier in ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelsebb (11. Februar 2013)

hey jungs,
falls durch meine frage ein falscher eindruck entstanden ist. ich suche lediglich ein dämpferupdate für mein hanzz ;-)
bisher habe ich ein van r und brauche ne preisgünstige alternative. 
ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass hier leute ahnung haben. kurz und knapp gesagt: welcher dämpfer kann was?
tipps waren bisher eher coil statt air.

thx


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Februar 2013)

Na, dann Vivid Air, Marzocchi Roco Air, Cane Creek Double Barrel Air, Manitou Swinger Pro... Fox bietet nichts Gescheites für den Preis.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (12. Februar 2013)

... mir ist noch ne info zugekommen. 

http://www.bike-components.de/download/sram/leverage_ratio-1.pdf

nach diesem manual ist es egal welches tuning ich kaufe???


----------



## bascopeach (12. Februar 2013)

ASLAN schrieb:


> ... mir ist noch ne info zugekommen.
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/download/sram/leverage_ratio-1.pdf
> 
> nach diesem manual ist es egal welches tuning ich kaufe???



Nope.

Diese Tabelle ist (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) dazu da deine Leverage Ratio auszurechnen, damit du den besten Tune für dein spezifisches Bike findest:

Leverage Ratio (Hanzz)= Wheel Travel (190mm) / Shock Travel (63mm) = 3,015... Auf der Tabelle unten (auf deinem PDF) sieht man die Einstufung von 3,015 beim Ende von M und dem Beginn von H, ich würde also auch in Richtung High gehen...M könnte aber trotzdem funktionieren...

Bin kein Hanzz Kenner, was sagen die Pro´s? 

Lieber High oder lieber Mid?


----------



## gobo (12. Februar 2013)

also ich hab auch den vivid r2c in high drin und geht hammer!!evtl. etwas mit den federn spielen aber wenn du vor hast es mit dem hanzz im park zu fahren,high!!!
müs lee hat da mehr plan von und ich wollte das erst auch net glauben als er mir das sagte aber recht hat er!!
nicht das du beim mid tune mit der druchstufe nicht hin kommst?!


----------



## Wurzelsebb (12. Februar 2013)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Nope.
> 
> ... was sagen die Pro´s?
> ... Lieber High oder lieber Mid?



hatte 'ne letzte info, dass das tune den härtegrad beeinflusst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. Februar 2013)

H I G H 

Es steht sogar auf dieser Seite weiter oben!!!
Ich zitiere Müs:
_
"...... *Du brauchst C bzw. High*."

_Edit sagt: Gobo, warst du eigentlich schon bei CUBE?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2013)

Samma Aslan, was willst du überhaupt? Erst fragst du nach dem Vivid, ich gebe dir alle Infos. Dann "Nee, falscher Eindruck, ich will einen neuen Dämpfer." Hä? Genau das war doch der Eindruck. Und jetzt ignorierst du konsequent meine Links. Wenn du den Vivid willst, nimm Tune High und werde glücklich (Hanzz -> falling rate) oder besorg dir den Roco oder Swinger oder welchen auch immer, nur keinen Fox.


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Februar 2013)

darf ich euch mal blöd fragen:

wieviel reifenfreiheit hat der rahmen richtung tretlager?
ist es möglich ein 650b laufrad einzubauen?


und: was wiegt der rahmen nackt?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2013)

Ich denke schon, es sind mit dem Maxxis Swampthing 2.5 noch runde 3.5cm Platz. Wie es im eingefederten Zustand und dem Abstand zum Sattelrohr aussieht, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. Der Rahmen wiegt gut 4kg.


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Februar 2013)

ok

danke!

FW kann man ja etwas begrenzen, das is nicht das problem

hat mal wer ein foto zur hand von unten zwischen reifen und tretlager?


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2013)




----------



## BommelMaster (12. Februar 2013)

mh die frage is ja ob rechts bei der kettenstrebe das geht.

der reifen wird ja nicht nur in der mitte höher.

bild von unten wär cool wo man den umriss des reifens voll sieht


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. Februar 2013)

Habe gerade keine cam, aber es sind ca. 1,5 cm Platz. Dann kommt meine Queen in 2.4 an die "Schräge". Also dort, wo die Kettenstrebe endet und schräg zur Mitte Tretlager läuft.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (12. Februar 2013)

@ müs
danke für deine hilfe. ich muss mich noch etwas einlesen in die materie denk ich. ich habe mit den anderen genannten dämpfer keine erfahrungen, daher die alternativvorschläge. 

grüßle aslan


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. Februar 2013)

Senkrecht zur Strebe sind bei mir 2cm. 650B ist ja nicht sonderlich größer, das müsste funzen.

@ Aslan: Ja, wäre nicht verkehrt . Mit dem Vivid machst du jedenfalls nichts falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (12. Februar 2013)

@al,kommenden montag sind wir da!ja ich vergess dich net!!!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. Februar 2013)

:d


----------



## Marcel Neubert (13. Februar 2013)

Gebt mal bescheid wer eventuell Interesse an dieser Lösung hat. Werde April/Mai eventuell noch mal ein paar herstelllen! 
Eins wäre aktuell sofort lieferbar.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Februar 2013)

Hast du eventuell mal die Position der drei M8-Gewinde überprüft? Ich musste ganz schön kämpfen und murksen, um die Schrauben reindrehen zu können. Die Löcher des Rahmens und des Ausfallendes sind nämlich nicht genau konzentrisch.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (13. Februar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hast du eventuell mal die Position der drei M8-Gewinde überprüft? Ich musste ganz schön kämpfen und murksen, um die Schrauben reindrehen zu können. Die Löcher des Rahmens und des Ausfallendes sind nämlich nicht genau konzentrisch.



bei mir hat es bestens funktioniert, kenne aber die Toleranzen die Cube bei ihren Rahmen hat nicht!


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Februar 2013)

Die originalen Ausfallenden passen wunderbar. Vielleicht wurden die Abstände mal modifiziert, wer weiss...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. Februar 2013)

Die haben das AE zwischenzeitlich auf jeden Fall überarbeitet. Speziell die Nase für das Schaltwerk ist jetzt größer - würde sogar sagen ausreichend groß.

@ Müs: Ölgemälde??? Sicher, dass du im richtigen Forum bist?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Februar 2013)

Hier hab ich halt die größte Ansprechgruppe ^^. Und irgendwie muss ich den Scheiss ja wieder loswerden.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. Februar 2013)

Ach ja, es war nun auch bei mir mal Zeit für ein romantisches Bad zu zweit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelsebb (14. Februar 2013)

@ müs
Was hälst du von tune-tausch? Technisch kein Problem oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Februar 2013)

Nö, aber ob du das hinkriegst, ist wieder eine andere Frage .


----------



## gobo (14. Februar 2013)

boah was ein hantier!!!!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Februar 2013)

Jo, der gute Müs kann einem schon ein wenig leid tun gerade!


----------



## gobo (14. Februar 2013)

hahahahaha der müs,kopf hoch.


----------



## -eric- (19. Februar 2013)

man, freu ich mich schon auf den Sommer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (19. Februar 2013)

Hauptsache T-Shirt und dann hustet und rotzt man wieder!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Februar 2013)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Hauptsache T-Shirt und dann hustet und rotzt man wieder!



Und ist das jetzt dein Problem?! 

*@ boxpilot:* dito!
Mein Hanzz wiegt aktuell im Schnitt 2-3 kg mehr durch den ganzen Dreck!  Wird Zeit dass die trails endlich wieder trocken werden!


----------



## gobo (20. Februar 2013)

al,pn!!!!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Februar 2013)

Gelesen.
Mach's nicht so spannend. 

Was los? Gibt's was neues von CUBE?


----------



## -eric- (20. Februar 2013)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Hauptsache T-Shirt und dann hustet und rotzt man wieder!



Ich huste und rotze auch ohne hochgezogene Ärmel... bei jedem wetter..


----------



## Grüner Hulk (20. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem husten und rotzen war ein Spaß. Man könnte es auch als schwachen Spruch verstehen.


----------



## gobo (20. Februar 2013)

also toleranzen sind bei der fertigung des rahmens drin!!!
es kann jedoch sein das sich farbe o.ä an der inneren dämpferaufnahmen(dämpferwippe)befindet was dann dazu führen kann das der dämpfer nicht genau in der flucht liegt!!sollte es jedoch zuviel sein,sprich ersteht mehr nach links o. rechts raus sollte der rahmen eingschickt werden!
die werden das dann überprüfen und schauen was da los ist.wäre dann wohl das erste hanzz was dieses problem hätte!
2013 kommt ein stereo in alu!

jo das war es auch schon in bezug auf unseren freerider.


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2013)

Haha, Witzbolde. Welche Farbe? Das ist Eloxal!!! Und 5mm sind nicht gerade wenig, auch wenns bisher problemlos hält.


----------



## gobo (20. Februar 2013)

.....achja in bezug auf den hinterbau das dieser nicht in den toleranzen liegt gibt es keine infos da dieses problem noch nicht aufgetreten ist.sprich sollte dieser nicht in der flucht liegen,rahmen zerlegen und einschicken!!

das ist das was ich jetzt so sagen kann.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. Februar 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> ...
> es kann jedoch sein das sich *farbe* o.ä an der inneren dämpferaufnahmen(dämpferwippe)befindet was dann dazu führen kann das der dämpfer nicht genau in der flucht liegt!!...



Der Knaller!!! 

Die bei CUBE versuchen die Leute zu verar5chen, wenn sie noch daneben stehen. 
Ähnliche unqualifizierte Aussagen habe ich damals gehört, als ich meinen Reaction Rahmen reklamiert habe, weil die Kettenstrebe schief eingeschweißt war.

So ein stupider Blödsinn!
Die versuchen grundsätzlich alles auf ihre "Toleranzen" zu schieben! 

Wusaaaa, wuuusaaaaa! 

Dennoch: Danke für's Nachfragen Gobo! 

Edit:

Kannst du mal nachsschauen Gobo, ob das bei dir auch so ausschaut?
Müs hat diesen Versatz auch.
Scheint ja dann echt ein Serienfehler ääähh tschuldigung Toleranzabweichung zu sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (21. Februar 2013)

lach ja ich schau mal.

wenn ihr wüsstet was da noch alles war,hammmmer


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2013)

Sag an .


----------



## gobo (21. Februar 2013)

lasst uns doch mal zusammen biken gehen und dabei was quatschen,wenn das wetter wieder was besser ist.
allzuviel will ich ihr im net nicht sagen,deswegen.

mach nachher mal ein pic vom hinterbau und ich meine das da auch net alles "im geraden" ist!!!


----------



## Martin11 (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mein Hanzz auf 1x umgebaut. Genauer hab ich eine Descendant 36T mit einer E13 LS1 32-36T, also die kleinere, montiert. 

Es passt auch alles wunderbar, nur stört mich der doch sehr große Überstand der Befestigungsplatte (ich nenne sie mal so, hoffe es ist klar was ich meine). Besonders oben ist der Überstand sehr groß. Siehe Foto. 

Bei meinem anderen Bike ist ebenfalls eine Descendant 36T mit einer LG1+ 32-36T montiert. Dort steht nichts über. 

Meine Frage wäre nun, ob es irgendwo eine "Befestigungsplatte" gibt die nicht übersteht. Von e13 selbst habe ich nichts gefunden. Ich sehe z.Z. nur die Möglichkeit die LS1 gegen eine LG1+ zu tauschen, was mir für das Hanzz aber doch ein wenig zu teuer ist. Optimal wäre die Platte der LG1+ einzeln zu kaufen, oder eben von einer anderen Firma.

Vielleicht hat jemand n Tipp oder einen Link. Meine Suche war bis jetzt erfolglos.


----------



## gobo (21. Februar 2013)

das stört dich??ohman.
wieso zu teuer fürs hanzz??weiss net was du vor hast aber ich würd es so lassen!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2013)

Absägen wäre eine Option .


----------



## Martin11 (21. Februar 2013)

Es ist kein Weltuntergang aber es stört mich ein wenig ja. Wenn ich es ändern kann, werde ich es machen. 

Zu "teuer" fürs Hanzz deswegen, da es eigentlich das Bike meiner Freundin ist und sie nur ein paar mal im Jahr damit fährt. Daher will ich nicht soviel Geld ausgeben.

Absägen, ja  ne

Muss ja irgendwo die Platte einzelnd zu kaufen geben..


----------



## Grüner Hulk (21. Februar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Haha, Witzbolde. Welche Farbe? Das ist Eloxal!!! Und 5mm sind nicht gerade wenig, auch wenns bisher problemlos hält.



Aus dem Tagebuch eines Paranoikers (=ich):
Beitrag gelesen, zack in Keller gerannt nachgemessen:
Zollstock, schnell zur Hand aber ungeeignet
Schieblehre, auch ungeeignet 
Nachgedacht: Metallbohrer geholt und den Teil des Bohrers der ins Bohrfutter gehört vorsichtig zwischen Sitzrohr und Sitzstreben&Wippen Verbindung durchgeführt. Rechts 6,0 links 3,5 mm Distanz. Ergebnis 2,5mm Abweichung, wäre also links 1,25 mehr nach rechts wäre es genau mittig. 
Ergebnis bzgl. der Messmethode: Mein bestes Ergebnis, welches ich fehlerfrei mit dem selben Messergebnis mehrmals wiederholt habe.
Ergebnis bzgl. Fertigungstoleranz: 1,25 mm stresst mich nicht

PS: Soll jetzt keine Verteidung von Cube sein! Ist quasi eine wertungsfrei Einschätzung der Fertigungstoleranz meines Hanzz SL.


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2013)

1.25mm finde ich an der Stelle schon nicht unwesentlich. Die Lager und der Dämpfer werden es danken... Das würde dann auch erklären, warum mein hinterer Dämpferbolzen so schnell im Arsch war! Dieser hatte nach einem Jahr bestimmt ein paar Zehntel im Durchmesser eingebüßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (21. Februar 2013)

Mei evtl. messen mal mehr Leutchen nach und posten ihr Ergebnis. Somit hätten wir quasi einen Mittelwert. Je größer die Stichprobe desto besser


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2013)

Bei mir links über 6mm, rechts unter 4mm. Gemessen mit Inbusschlüsseln ^^.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. Februar 2013)

Uiuiui, dah habe ich ja was losgetreten! 

Aber mal im Ernst, wir zahlen gutes Geld für unsere bikes, da kann man wohl auch Qualität erwarten, oder? 

Also ich messe direkt heute Abend auch mal genau nach! 

Zum Thema Abweichung: im Prinzip geht es ja weniger um den versetzten Hinterbau, das ist mir völlig Schnuppe! War bei Stereo auch so.
Aber die müssten doch die beiden Aufnahmepunkte für den Dämpfer (also oben und unten für die Blaue Wippe) am Rahmenrohr sauber hinbekommen!!!
Die liegen gerade mal. 25 cm auseinander, da sollte es doch wohl zu schaffen sein, das unter 1 mm Genauigkeit in der Flucht hinzubekommen??!!
Wenn da eine Abweichung von über 2mm ist, dürfte der Dämpfer darüber gar nicht glücklich sein. Darunter kann man das durch Versatz der Buchsen evtl. kompensieren. Die haben ja etwa 1 mm Spiel in beide Richtungen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. Februar 2013)

Also, aus Fahrersicht links sind es gute 5,5 mm und rechts sind's gute 2,5 mm Abstand zum Rahmen.
Macht also eine Abweichung von ca. 1,5 mm aus der Mitte.

Also scheint bei uns allen ein Versatz von 1-2 mm vorhanden zu sein.
Und immer nach rechts versetzt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Februar 2013)

Ja, negativ nach rechts .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. Februar 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, negativ nach rechts .



Ja ja... nu sei nich so kleinlich! Rechts... links...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Februar 2013)

Jaja, links ist da wo der Daumen rechts ist. Passt also .


----------



## Bischimo (28. Februar 2013)

Fährt von Euch jemand ein XL - 22" ? Bin 1.94cm groß. Ist das auch für Touren geeignet oder nur für den Park? Danke im voraus...


----------



## gobo (1. März 2013)

ob das teil im park funzt wüßte ich auch gern aber zum touren ist es top!!
hätte ich damals auch net gedacht das es so gut geht.würde mal schwer behaupten das man damit auch ein endurorennen fahren kann!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (1. März 2013)

Bischimo schrieb:


> Fährt von Euch jemand ein XL - 22" ? Bin 1.94cm groß. Ist das auch für Touren geeignet oder nur für den Park? Danke im voraus...



Also bei 1,94 würde ich stark zum xl tendieren. Ich fahre es in L bei 1,85 und würde es nicht kleiner haben wollen.
Kommt aber auch auf deine Schrittweite an und was du damit primär vorhast. Eher Enduro/Tour oder Schwerpunkt bikepark.

Tourentauglichkeit ist definitiv gegeben (persl. Meinung). Allerdings braucht es da entsprechende Bereifung! 
Auch der "mögliche" Sattelauszug ist da von Bedeutung. Ich muss den Sattel schon weit rausziehen zum "touren". Daher für  den Toureneinsatz den Rahmen nicht zu klein wählen.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (1. März 2013)

Habe mir bei 1,83 und Größe L die Superlange Sattelstütze gegönnt. Siehe da keine Knieschmerzen mehr und bis 1600 hm uphill ist alles machbar. Danach wird´s definitiv fies...


----------



## Bischimo (1. März 2013)

Danke für die Infos... Fahre zur Zeit ein Stereo in XL und da ist die Sattelstütze auch weit draußen. Schrittlänge 93-94cm... Leider haben die meisten Händler immer nur Größe M da!


----------



## Bischimo (1. März 2013)

Ja schon eher zum Touren!


----------



## tawasbij (2. März 2013)

Also im Park funktionierts. War damit drei Wochen in Whistler


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (2. März 2013)

Bischimo schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos... Fahre zur Zeit ein Stereo in XL und da ist die Sattelstütze auch weit draußen. Schrittlänge 93-94cm... Leider haben die meisten Händler immer nur Größe M da!



Dann würde ich sagen: definitiv XL! Vor allem wenn viel Tourenbetrieb dabei ist.
Meine SW ist ca. 88/89 cm und ich fahre das Stereo in L bzw. 20".


----------



## gobo (2. März 2013)

drei wochen in whistler,angeber!
wollten dieses jahr auch runter aber ein kumpel hat uns im stich gelassen und alleine ist blöd dahin!naja.
und wie hat es gefunzt das hanzz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tawasbij (2. März 2013)

Sollte nur ne Antwort darauf sein, ob das Hanzz im Park gut funktioniert und das hat es . Das Teil hat klaglos alles mitgemacht. Der Verschleiß ist natürlich hoch bei soviel Bikeparkgeballer am Stück, aber das war er bei den Mitstreitern auch ;-)

Klar, die Laufruhe kann man nicht mit 'nem Downhiller vergleichen. Die sind da noch'n bissl unstressiger. Für solche Bikeparkmarathons ist'n DHler schon besser. Aber ich würd mal sagen, alles unter 6 Fahrtagen am Stück ist mit dem Hanzz entspannt.

Da ich das Hanzz nicht zum Tourenfahren genutzt habe und das auch nicht vorhatte, habe ich's wieder verkauft und mir nen Downhiller zugelegt. 

Aber ich denke wenn man mit EINEM Rad alles machen möchte, also Touren und DH, ist das Hanzz sehr, sehr gut geeignet dafür. Wenn man sich 2 Paar Reifen zulegt und das Hanzz ein wenig leichter macht (wegen der Tourenfahrerei) kanns losgehen, denke ich.


----------



## Bischimo (2. März 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen: definitiv XL! Vor allem wenn viel Tourenbetrieb dabei ist.
> Meine SW ist ca. 88/89 cm und ich fahre das Stereo in L bzw. 20".


Ja macht Sinn, vielleicht findet sich noch die Gelegenheit mal eins Probe zu fahren. Unser Cube Händler bietet manchmal Testwochenenden an...Danke.


----------



## -eric- (2. März 2013)

finde auch, dass Hanzz ist ein guter kompromiss fürs touren, aber auch bikepark  
waren heute mal wieder mit unsrer Hanzz-Truppe unterwegs:


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (4. März 2013)

Habe gestern vorne meinen Baron in 2.5 und die Queen hinten in 2.4 in den Vorruhestad geschickt und sie jeweils gegen die kleinen Brüder ersetzt.

WAS für eine Offenbarung!
Vom Gripp her nicht viel schlechter aber was den Rollwiderstand betrifft: 
Merke jetzt kaum noch einen Unterschied zwischen Stereo (und das ging verdammt gut voran) und dem Hanzz. 
Außer wenn's ans Schleppen in den Keller geht!


----------



## gobo (4. März 2013)

jaa der kleine bruder ist net verkehrt,we wird er auf den filthy trails getestet bzw.die ganze kiste.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. März 2013)

Noch mal zu den Abständen:

Gestern habe ich mir die Buchsen genauer angeschaut und siehe da: Schleifspuren. 

Also gleich den Dämpfer ausgebaut und dann habe ich mal die Flucht der beiden Aufnahmen am Rahmen für den Dämpfer oben und unten vermessen.
Resultat: Abweichung von 3-4 mm!!! 

Der Dämpfer geht natürlich rein, aber man erkennt an den Buchsen, dass die verkantet sind durch den Versatz der Aufnahmen.

Was jetzt?
Ich hab echt keinen Bock jetzt vor der Saison alles wieder auseinander zu pflücken und den Rahmen zu CUBE zu schicken! 
Aber 3-4 mm finde ich mehr als kritisch an der Stelle.

Was meint ihr? Besser Einschicken?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. März 2013)

DAS ist ja mal richtig mies . Würde auch den schnellen Buchsen- und Bolzenverschleiss hinten erklären...

Naja, einschicken könnte bei Cube ein Weilchen dauern. Eine Entscheidung.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. März 2013)

Genau das ist es eben! 

Habe ja bereits 2010 mal ein Reaction zu CUBE geschickt (ebenfalls schiefer Rahmen) und das hat knapp 3 Monate gedauert! 

Schaise Mann! Ich habe echt die Kagge am Hacken kleben!
3 unterschiedliche bikes und 3 mal Ärger wegen Rahmenteilen.
Das kann's echt nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. März 2013)

Naja, scheint bei Cube leider nicht unüblich zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. März 2013)

Tja, dumm gelaufen - mal wieder! 

Langsam bin ich von CUBE echt enttäuscht. Die bikes sind ja gut, aber die Qualitätskontrolle ist echt mies!

Na dann haue ich mal (wieder) CUBE an. Bringt ja nix. Mal gespannt was die dazu sagen... stay tuned...

Edit sagt: beim letzten Mal lief das über den Händler.
Gibt's auch ne Möglichkeit sich direkt an CUBE zu wenden? Hast du (Gobo) da evtl. einen Kontakt?

Zweiter Nachtrag:

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.
Ich habe zusätzlich mal den Dämper oben fest eingeschraubt und dann geschaut, wie der Dämpfer unten in der Aufnahme steht.
Das ist das Resultat:













Da gilt es zu berücksichtigen, dass die Buchsen bereits ca. 1 mm kompensieren, da sie sich oben und unten entsprechend versetzt ausgerichtet haben.
Insgesamt komme ich so auf eine Abweichung von knapp 4 mm!!!

Ich kann euch nur raten das mal bei euren bikes zu überprüfen!
Mit Toleranzen hat das nix mehr zu tun und für den Dämpder ist das auf Dauer pures Gift!


----------



## gobo (7. März 2013)

was ein f..k,al da wirst du dich an den radladen wenden wo du das rad her hast!!!bin leider nicht mehr da bzw hab da erst garnicht angefangen!!hatte das problem ja bei cube angesprochen und hab dann prommt eins auf den sack bekommen als ich wieder im laden war!!er meinte nur warum ich dies bei cube angesprochen hatte.
ich hätte das mit ihm klären sollen und nicht mit cube!!hammer.ich glaub cube ist sich seiner sache nicht sicher in bezug auf ihre räder.ich schau gleich mal bei mir.
al,es gibt eine rekla abteilung!!rufe bei cube an und laß dich verbinden!der hauptmackador ist locker drauf,also wenns geht mach es ohne händlerunterst.!da frag ich mich für was die 2200 euro aufrufen!!cube macht viel über crash replacment laß dich da bloß net drauf ein,GARANTIE!!

lg


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (7. März 2013)

Wie komme ich an diese Rekla-Abteilung? Hast du ne Nummer?!
Würde das nämlich gerne ohne Händler machen um das Ganze etwas zu beschleunigen diesmal.

Keine Sorge, abspeisen lasse ich mich sicher nicht. 

Ist ja der Hammer, dass der Kerl bei Fee dir quasi einen Maulkorb erteilt hat!!! So hätte ich den nicht eingeschätzt!


----------



## gobo (7. März 2013)

ja das hätte ich auch nicht gedacht,hatte ihn auch anders eingeschätzt!
ich schau mal nach was ich so habe!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (7. März 2013)

Ok, dann warte ich so lange, bevor ich mich an den Händler wende.


----------



## gobo (7. März 2013)

http://www.cube.eu/contact/?team=tech

das ist das was ich habe,eine telefon nummer hab ich leider nicht.
ich geh das jetzt auch mal bei mir schauen!!
hätte man das gewusst.

könnte man die buchse auf der linken dämpferseite nicht etwas abdrehen!!
hätte man dann nicht die mitte?oder ist das jetzt ein denkfehler meinerseits?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (7. März 2013)

Klar kannste die abdrehen, nur müsstest du dann analog an der anderen Buchse etwas "drandrehen"! 

Und überhaupt, ich bastel' doch da jetzt nicht herum, nur weil die bei CUBE es nicht hinbekommen die Toleranzen einzuhalten... da kann ich mir auch direkt beim OBI oder Praktiker ein Billig-Fully kaufen. Und da sind die Abstände wahrsl. noch genauer eingehalten. 

Zudem der Versatz der Wippe auch Einfluss auf die Lager des Hinterbaus hat. Denn die Wippe steht ja dann auch versetzt zum "Hauptlager" unten am Tretlager.

Gut, sowas kann passieren, aber mich fu**t es ab, dass es mich jetzt das DRITTE Mal erwischt. Echt blöd! 

Zum Link:
Na DEN habe ich auch gefunden... 
Ich dachte du hättest da einen direkteren Kontakt! 

Die Antwort kam auch prompt:

_Guten Tag,_


_vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail._
_
Gerne würden wir Ihnen weiterhelfen, allerdings ist eine Ferndiagnose, ohne das Rad gesehen zu haben, schwierig und eine direkte Abwicklung leider nicht möglich. Es wäre schön wenn Sie sich mit Ihrer Reklamation an Ihren Cube-Fachhändler wenden. Dieser soll sich dann mit seinem zuständigen Bearbeiter in der Serviceabteilung in Verbindung setzen.

Wir bitten hierfür um Verständnis und hoffen, dass Sie *dennoch viel Freude an unseren Produkten haben werden*.

_
_Lt. unseren Garantiebestimmungen hat nur der Erstkäufer Garantie und Gewährleistung auf unser Produkt. Ihr Vertragspartner ist der Cube Händler, bei dem das Rad gekauft wurde.

Ein anderer Cube Händler könnte dies sicherlich auch machen. Dies wäre aber auf freiwilliger Basis des Händlers und es könnten für Sie Kosten entstehen. Hier haben wir leider keinen Einfluss darauf. Dies müssten Sie als Kunde mit dem Händler klären oder Ihren Vertragshändler fragen ob dieser die Kosten übernehmen würde._
_
Beste Grüsse

Ihr CUBE TEAM 


_*OOOOOOh ja, ich habe Freude... aber kolossal! 
Kann's kaum in Worte fassen!!!
*


----------



## gobo (7. März 2013)

so sieht das bei mir aus!!
hab wohl andere dämpferhülsen drin!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (7. März 2013)

Schaut noch einem guten Millimeter aus... kann man noch mit leben würde ich sagen.
Ideal ist es nicht, aber das sollte der Dämpfer auf lange Sicht überleben.
Meine Einschätzung.

Hast du oben mal losgeschraubt und dann wieder festgezogen?
Ich würde den Dämpfer komplett lose schrauben und dann einzig oben odr unten festziehen. Kann durchaus sein, dass der obere Sitz durch die Scherkraft bereits etwas nachgegeben hat. Dann siehst du die komplette Abweichung erst wenn du oben einmal die Spannung rausnimmst.

Edit sagt: schaut übrigens so aus, als würden sich bei dir auch die Buchsen im Rahmen drehen... würde ich austauschen und gegen Huberbuchsen ersetzen. Auf lange Sicht ruinierst du dir sonst die Kontaktstelle am Rahmen.


----------



## gobo (7. März 2013)

mal sehen wie lange ich das teil fahre,vieleicht wird er auch gegen was anderes ausgetauscht,mal sehen.
aber ein cube wird es ganz sicher net,das steht fest.
bin mehr für rocky mountain und scott!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2013)

Bei mir wirds wohl bald ein Propain Tyee . Von Cube nehme ich eine Weile Abstand, auch wenn das Hanzz sich wirklich genial fährt...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. März 2013)

Das Buckel-Bike??? :kotz:
Sorry!!!  Net bös' gemeint.
Wobei die 2013er haben den Buckel gar net mehr, oder?

Aber muss mir ja nicht gefallen. 
Von der Geo aber ähnlich zum Stereo und damit war und bin ich gar nicht zufrieden.

Das Hanzz fährt sich schon top von daher bin ich zufrieden mit meiner Wahl. Aber das mit den Toleranzen bei CUBE ist ne Sache für sich.
Gut die Buchsen sind Müll aber da kann CUBE nix dazu!

Was neues zu meiner Baustelle:
Wenn ich den Dämpfer nun unten festschraube dann fluchtet er nahezu exakt in die obere Aufnahme!!! 
Kann mir das mal einer erklären?

Wenn man genauer hinschaut:
Unten ist die Aufnahme etwas größer als die Distanz zwischen den Buchsen. Oben ist die Aufnahme nahezu passgenau. Die Buchsen passen genau hinein.
Kann's daran liegen?

Ich muss am WE mal genauer da ran.  Irgendwas ist da faul.


----------



## gobo (8. März 2013)

bei cube sagten sie das man beim einbau des dämpfers drauf achten sollte diese nich all zu fest anzuschrauben!!
ich muß ehrlich sagen das ich so ein hantier bei noch keinem bike hatte bzw. das der dämpfer nicht in der flucht steht.
da sind die von ihrer marke voll überzeugt und dann sowas.wir sind auch in das "streng geheime" versuchslabor und da muß ich sagen wie diese ihre rahmen testen war schon top aber wenn man sowas noch nie gesehen hat und denkt das machen die anderen hersteller auch war es das dann auch schon wieder!!
ich finde auch das das rad echt gut geht und es vielseitig einsetzbar ist,ach ich weiß es nicht!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. März 2013)

Na man darf die Sache jetzt auch nicht zu hoch kochen!
Wuuusaaa... alles wird gut Gobo. 

Klar dass ich etwas angepisst bin, aber nur weil's mich zum dritten Mal erwischt. Das nervt halt etwas. 
Solche Fehler passieren... sicher auch bei anderen Herstellern.
Außer du zahlst 3T aufwärts für einen Nicolai Rahmen oder ein LiteVille.

Bei dir ist doch alles ok?!
Der Millimeter macht wirklich nix aus.
Schmeiß die Buchsen raus und setz welche von Huber ein. In jedem Fall Polymergleitlager nehmen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. März 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> bei cube sagten sie das man beim einbau des dämpfers drauf achten sollte diese nich all zu fest anzuschrauben!!
> ...



**gelöscht**

Ich schüttel an dieser Stelle einfach nur stumm mit meinem Kopf!


----------



## gobo (8. März 2013)

ruhig brauner ruhig,nicht aufregen bringt nix!!hab ich so langsam auch gelernt das man(n) damit auch nicht weiter kommt.
reinsteigern werde ich mich da nicht aber schau mal was das top model kostet und da wird das bestimmt auch nicht anders sein.
und sind wir mal ehrlich 3500 schleifen für das rad mit dieser "fehlkonstruktion",ich würd ausrasten!!egal was da für komponenten drauf sind.
achja al soweit ich weiß soll wohl jetzt ein aussendienstler bei fee arbeiten welcher auch für cube unterwegs ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. März 2013)

Es ist in meine Augen keine Fehlkonstruktion!?
Warum auch? 
Alles unter einem Millimeter ist nun wirklich ok. Außerdem kompensieren das die Buchsen locker. Das ist bei anderen sicher auch nicht genauer.

Na jut, ich werde am WE mal genauer danach schauen.
Werde berichten...

Euch ein schönes WE und viel Spaß mit den Hanzz(en)!


----------



## gobo (10. März 2013)

so hier mal ein action pic von den filthy trails.


----------



## gobo (11. März 2013)

al hattest recht die original bremse kannste knicken!!
kann ich die scheiben der formula mit einer hope moto bremse kombinieren??weiss das einer?!!

besten dank


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2013)

Hatte ich das nicht auch schon gesagt?  Ja, kannst du problemlos machen, aber da würde ich auch gleich die Scheiben rausschmeissen. Die sind nämlich der Hauptgrund für Quietschen und Klingeln.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. März 2013)

Kann Müs nur beipflichten.
Schmeiß die Blechscheiben bloß mit raus!


----------



## gobo (11. März 2013)

hatte vergessen zu sagen das es die hope moto ist,sprich sie ist innenbelüftet,die scheibe!!aber ist doch eigentlich egal oder muß ich schiss haben das die kolben aus dem sattel kommen weil die innenbelüftete scheiben hat??
hab leider keine anderen scheiben,ausser die von der moto,und die sind zu schwer!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2013)

Ähm, wie jetzt? Ich dachte, du wolltest eine neue Bremse und nicht neue Scheiben? Die innenbelüfteten sind mit 2mm übrigens dicker als die meisten Scheiben.


----------



## gobo (11. März 2013)

müs,ich hab die kompl. bremse hier liegen hab aber keinen bock die scheiben von der moto zu verbauen weil die arsch schwer sind.
ja die innenbel. scheibe ist breiter deswegen frag ich ja ob die sättel auf die formula scheiben passen.
norm. sollte das passen aber ich weiss net ob die kolben soweit rauskommen so das man noch bremsen kann????


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2013)

Aaach so! Davon kommen die Kolben schon nicht raus, aber der Hebelweg wird wohl ganz schön lang sein. Die V2 ist doch eh sackschwer, die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht merkst du nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (11. März 2013)

lach,du mußt es ja nicht den berg hoch treten!

ja ich probier das mal wie es soo funzt weil die formula ist ne katastrophe!!
aber sonst geht das teil richtig gut.ok die gabel kannste für parkeinsätze auch nicht wirklich so gebrauchen aber der rest.

müs dank dir


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. März 2013)

Wie, du verkaufst dein Hanzz??? 

@ Gobo: was gibt's denn an der Domain auszusetzen?
Seit ich die mal vernünftigt gefettet und mit Öl befüllt habe, läuft die 1A.Nur ne weichere Feder muss rein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2013)

Hey, ich hab meins auch hochgetreten, und das wiegt 18.5kg . Kannst es mir abkaufen, das ist voll parktauglich ^^. Gehört das Voltage in deinem Fotoalbum eigentlich auch dir?

@ Al: Jo, es ist mittlerweile zu viel des Guten. Das Tyee hat in S quasi die gleiche Geometrie, wiegt aber in der bestellten Konfiguration locker 3kg weniger. Die 180mm Federweg sind zwar nett, aber brauche ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich. Ist zwar sehr schade, weil es sich wirklich genial fährt, aber das Bessere ist des Guten Feind .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. März 2013)

Na 3 kg sind natürlich ein Argument. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welche Contis meinst du genau?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2013)

Allerdings .

Nee ist gut, ich dachte du hättest ein Paar Rubberqueens.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. März 2013)

Na habe ich doch. Jeweils in 2.4 und 2.2 ... wobei, die 2.2 sind schon verkauft merke ich gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2013)

Na eben, ich bräuchte 2 RQ in 2.4 .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. März 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Na eben, ich bräuchte 2 RQ in 2.4 .



EINE hättest du dann schon mal. 
Egal.

Übrigens schaut's so aus, als wäre "lediglich" die eine Seite der oberen Aufnahme bei mir verbogen. Wodurch auch immer. Wenn ich den Dämpfer unten zuerst festschraube fluchtet er +/- einen Millimeter in die oberere Aufnahme hinein. Zumindest an der Seite die nicht verbogen ist.
Nachdem ich die Schiefstellung korrigiert habe funzt es. 

Die Saison ist gerettet!


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2013)

Na, das ist doch eine gute Nachricht .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. März 2013)

Finde ich auch! 

Übrigens im BM gibt's aktuell 2 Angebote. Einen Satz RQ 2.4 für 69 Euronen.
Aber weißt du sicherlich...


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2013)

Jetzt schon . Das eilt aber nicht, das neue Pferdchen kommt erst in einem Monat.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. März 2013)

Welche Version wird's denn? I, II oder III ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2013)

Bremsen, Vorbau, Lenker und Sattel werden noch vom Hanzz übernommen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. März 2013)

Interessantes Konzept mit der "starren" Hinterradschwinge ohne HorstLink.

Das da?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2013)

Jup. Bin sehr gespannt, wie es sich schlagen wird!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. März 2013)

Da bin ich auch mal neugierig.
Ist dem Stereo ja sehr ähnlich. Aber hier kannst du jetzt Dämpfer mit PiggyBack fahren. Deutliches Plus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. März 2013)

Allerdings, irgendwie will ich keinen Dämpfer mehr ohne Piggyback. Die sehen so nackt aus ^^.


----------



## gobo (12. März 2013)

hi leute

ja das scott hab ich auch,ach ich liebe es!
perfekte bikepark maschine!!!
ja hab es mal in die bucht geworfen um mal zu schauen was so geht.
nun die gabel kommt dem dämpfer nicht wirklich hinterher.zu schwer ist sie auch.vorallem in sachen performance kommt die fork schnell an ihre grenzen!!zum touren geht das aber wenn es etwas heftiger wird ist sie schnell überfordert.aber das hanzz an sich geht schon übel gut vorwärts!!
auch beim springen ist es suuuuper zu händeln!!ja mal sehen,wenn das gebot i.o ist gehts weg.
so die hope ist verbaut,brauche nur noch nen adapter für vorne und dann schauen wir mal.bremsscheiben sind auch getauscht,hatte da noch zwei neue 180/180 die etwas dicker sind wie die formulas!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. März 2013)

Oha, jetzt du auch noch! 

Aber warum baust du das bike erst mühsam um, und jetzt wo du es halbwegs fahrfertig hast, verkaufst du es wieder?!!


----------



## gobo (12. März 2013)

na abwarten es ist ja noch nicht weg!!
das angebot muß ja auch stimmen sonst bleibt es hier!!
ich wollte wissen wie das teil so geht und nebenbei ist der fee mir auf den sack gegangen das ich unbedingt ein cube fahren sollte,naja.
bin in letzter zeit ein wenig auf dem retro trip,naja von daher.
al du weißt doch alte leute und so,hahaha.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. März 2013)

Bin selber gut über 30, von daher... 
Aber so lange ich noch alleine den Berg hoch komme... 

Ihr könnt doch jetzt nicht alle einpacken und zur Konkurrenz gehen... 

Ach der Typ vom Fee ist ne komische Figur.
Eigentlich machte er einen ganz brauchbaren Eindruck auf mich. Aber nach dem was du so erzählst, scheint das ein kleiner FanBoy der Marke CUBE zu sein. 
Aber mir Wurst, bin froh dass ich das Hanzz so günstig geschossen habe!


----------



## gobo (12. März 2013)

das tolle ist das die leute alle meinen das die so ein rad geschenkt bekommen und deshalb meinen mit preise kommen die nicht normal sind!!
ich weiß net was sich manch einer vorstellt,hammer.
auch wenn ich das bike richtig günstig geschossen habe,abgeben muß ich es nicht,frißt ja nix!!
von daher denke ich mal das es hier bleiben wird und ich es weiter fahren werde!!!also al dann sind wir doch zu zweit hier und werden die fahnen in diesen tread hoch halten wenn müs hier nicht mehr ist.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. März 2013)

Ja das hast du leider häufig.
Habe auch schon einige bikes verkauft und wenn man sich manchmal anhört, was die Leute dafür zahlen wollen denk' ich mir auch: _wenn du keine Kohle hast, such dir ein anderes Hobby, aber versuch nicht mich abzuzocken!_ 

Klar muss man Abstriche machen, weil einem persl. die Sachen immer mehr wert sind als anderen, aber unter Wert verkaufe ich auch nix!

Übrigens das Voltage reizt mich auch! Klasse bike... rein optisch zumindest.


----------



## Deleted138492 (12. März 2013)

Hey hey, ich sterbe doch nicht . Ich werde weiter hier rumgeistern und euch beiden alten Knackern auf den Sack gehen .

btw: Jaaa, wenn ich bedenke, wie viel Geld, Zeit, Herzblut und Nerven ins Hanzz geflossen sind, tut es mir fast weh, es fÃ¼r 2000â¬ oder so zu verscherbeln...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. März 2013)

Genau so geht's mir aktuell auch mit dem Stereo.
Aber was soll's unten im Keller vergammeln.

Zum Dämpfer:
Die ollen RS Buchsen und Lager sahen mal richtig edel aus. 
Übrigens sind die Augendurchmesser der RS Dämpfer nominal kleiner als bei Fox. Als ich die ausgepresst habe dachte ich zuerst, ich drücke gleich die Backen vom Schraubstock durch das gesamte Auge! 

Die Tage bekomme ich dann endlich neue Buchsen vom Huber! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mir will faaaahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. März 2013)

Soooo... Umbau fäddisch!





Neue Pellen, weichere Feder (von rot auf gelb) vorne in der Domain und neue Huber-Buchsen... die Saison kann kommen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2013)

Schnieke .


----------



## oliver13007 (18. März 2013)

@ all Cube Hanzz Riders

Hättest jemand Interesse an einem FOX DHX 5.0 Coil Dämpfer?? Günstig!! EBL 216mm Hub 64mm...Bitte PN bei interesse...aus meinem Cube AMS. Es ist verkauft! Daher verkaufe ich den Dämpfer


----------



## gobo (18. März 2013)

lach ja den front fender hab ich nun auch drauf,hahahahaha.
jo al du weißt bescheid,raus und knallgas!!!


----------



## gobo (29. März 2013)

moin männer

hab da mal ne frage und zwar hab ich immer noch ein quitschen vorne!!
bremse ist getauscht inkl. scheibe!!kann es sein das dies vom lr(nabe)kommt??
was meint ihr lohnt sich eine fox van r(180mm)da einzubauen?das rad wird mehr zum endurofahren genutzt,bin mir da echt die hirse am zerbrechen!!

leute besten dank


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. März 2013)

Ey Gobo!

Also wann quietscht es denn?
Grundsätzlich oder nur beim Bremsen?
Wenn es die Bremse nicht ist, dann würde ich eher auf das Lager oder das Steuerlager tippen.

Aber ich würde dir zu keiner Fox Air raten.
Bin froh dass ich wieder coil vorne drin habe. Nur coil ist goil! 

Ach ja, das Stereo ist seit gestern verkauft 
Aber dafür habe ich jetzt wieder Kohle am Start für neue "Projekte" 

Wer hat denn ne gute Alternative zur Domain vorne?
In jedem Fall wieder Coil! Vielleicht ne Totem oder Manitou?
@ Müs: wie zufrieden biste denn mit deiner forke am Hanzz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2013)

Jo, gib mal Details zum Quietschen an. Alter, Wohnort, Aussehen? 

@ Al: Die Van ist Coil . Im Übrigen mistig, da die Druckstufendämpfung sehr lasch ist. Die 66 RC3 ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer, da kommt keine Fox ran. Ich bin verdammt zufrieden mit dem Teil, und ich glaube, irgendwann kommt wieder eine MZ ans Enduro...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. März 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ Al: Die Van ist Coil . ...



Ist mir eben auch eingefallen also ich den zweiten Kaffee intus hatte, aber du warst schneller! 
Hatte noch die olle Talas im Kopf, die war mehr als mistig! 
Der Müs verzeiht halt keine Fehler! 

66 RC3... soso... die schaue ich mir die Tage mal genauer an...


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. März 2013)

Dann lass die 08/09er Jahrgänge besser aus, die hatten vieeele Probleme. Ab 2010 ist wieder alles in Butter. Bisher die beste Gabel, die ich hatte .


----------



## gobo (29. März 2013)

so müs extra für dich,lach.ist das beste pic!die quietscht ohne ende!!!alter keine ahnung,lach.

nee das quietschen ist auch wenn man geradeaus rollt!!fällt mir gerade ein ich hab ja noch ne 66 rc3x von 2007!!mmmh wäre ne option!?
fährt einer von euch das endurorennen in ovivat mit??

@al,was für ein neues projekt??


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. März 2013)

@ Müs: Danke für die Info! 

Was für Projekte? Tjaaaa.... abwarten... 

Welches Bild meinst du denn Gobo? Ich sehe keins? 

Wenn's beim geradeaus rollen quietscht, würde ich das Steuerlager ausschließen.
Bei der Bremse kannst du es einfach testen: drück die Kolben mal ganz zurück und fahre ne Runde OHNE vorne zu bremsen.
Wenn's dann nicht mehr quietscht, weißte Bescheid.
Andernfalls mal einen Blick in das Nabenlager werfen. Die sind ab Werk gerne furztrocken verbaut... und so nebenbei: wenn du rausbekommst, wie man die Nabe öffnet wäre ich für einen sachdienlichen Hinweis dankbar. 
Habe versucht die beiden Endanschläge abzuziehen aber die bewegen sich keinen Millimeter.

Ach ja: frohe Ostern allerseits!


----------



## gobo (30. März 2013)

ja ich hatte hier extra für müs ein lecker bild reingeworfen aber nix da.

ja ich schau mir das mal an weil das geht echt einem auf den sack!!vorallem wenn man geradeaus am rollen ist nervt das!!!
ach der fee hat wohl seinen laden in kalteherberg geschlossen wie es aussieht,ohman.
komm sag was für ein projekt wird kommen,ist doch ostern.

ja auch von mir frohe ostern


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (4. April 2013)

Ich stelle meine Frage mal hier, vielleicht weiß es ja einer.

Wie bekommt man die Naben des LRS vom Hanzz auseinander?

Siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=618080

Jemand ne Idee - speziell für hinten? 


*@ gobo:* noch ist nix konkretes in Planung.


----------



## gobo (4. April 2013)

lach,ich hab mir da mal angeschaut und auch ein wenig rumprobiert,kannste knicken!!
das quietschen kam von der vr nabe!!hab da wd40 reingesprüht und nu hörste nix mehr!!
kann man die überhaupt auseinander nehmen??hatte auch mal versucht diese mit nem durchtreiber saaaannnnffftt raus zu klopfen,nix da tut sich net viel!!
was denn das für ein link??jaja ich guck schon selber,hahaha.


----------



## gobo (4. April 2013)

du muß die rote seite kontern um eine der beiden seiten los drehen zu können!!da scheint wie bei einer billigen nabe zu sein.
wieso willste die überhaupt losdrehen??


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. April 2013)

Du Knaller!  

Wenn es so einfach wäre, würde ich ja nicht fragen.
Du kannst die Antriebsseite kontern, ja. Aber wie willst du die andere Seite halten???
Darum geht's ja eben. 

Da ist zwar ein Innensechskant (Bremsscheibenseite) aber der ist wie ich bereits geschrieben habe:
_"Der Imbus innen ist größer als der Innendurchmesser des Lochs. Daher muss ich die rote Kappe doch abziehen können, oder?
Wie soll ich sonst kontern um den Endanschlag auf der Antriebsseite abschrauben zu können?!"_

Also neuer Versuch gobo. 

Ach ja, warum ich da ran will? Weil die Lager bereits ziemlich rau laufen.
Auch bei meinem Veltec LRS war kaum Fett in den Lagern was der Grund war, warum die Lager hinten bereits nach einem Jahr tot waren.
Etwas nachschmieren bewirkt da wahre Wunder. 

Edit sagt: du sprühst WD40 in die Lager!!!???? 

Nix für Ungut, aber mir will nicht in den Kopf, warum die Leute WD40 grundsätzlich falsch anwenden! Das ist vorrangig ein Rostlöser, Kontaktspray, Korrosionsschutz, schwacher Schmierstoff und Reiniger. Das Zeug hat nichts in Lagern verloren, da es den Schmierfilm auflöst und das Fett löst. Was du jetzt erreicht hast, ist eine vorübergehende und kurzfristigere Schmierung. Langfristig dürfte das Lager trocken laufen und dann war's das. Die Leute kippen das auch immer an die Gabel. Da läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.
Wenn du's nicht glaubst: schmier mal eine Schraube mit Fett ein und dann sprüh anschließend WD40 drauf und beobachte was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (5. April 2013)

ja ich weiss das mit dem wd40 und nein ich schmiere das nicht an gabel und dämpfer aber ich wollte wissen ob es daran lag oder nicht.quietscht auch nicht mehr,lach.
ich gehe mal schwer davon aus das man es vorne etwas beschädigt wenn man die kappe versucht zu lösen.evtl. soll das ja so?!
ich meine das ist jetzt auch nicht der über lr satz weil ich hatte ja auch schon versucht ihn von innen zu lösen und da passiert nix(durchtreiber!) aber auch garnix!!
schmier wd40 rein!!!! war ein scherz,ein scherz,sorry konnts mir net verkneifen!
es könnte aber auch evtl an dem maß liegen welches die kappe hat um das lager zu schützen was heißen könnte das diese sehr stramm sitzt!?
ich weiß es aber auch net weil ich bisher nur mavic gefahren bin!!sorry.

müüüüüüüüüüsssssssssssssss hörmal zuuuuuu.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. April 2013)

Watt denn? Von die Dingers hab ich doch och keene Ahnung .


----------



## Kaesekruste (7. April 2013)

hey, würde das Hanzz gerne als Enduro aufbauen da es hier in der Umgebung keine Bikeparks gibt wo man mal eben hinradeln könnte! 

Geht das Hanzz auch mit einer 160mm Gabel gut? oder wird der Lenkwinkel zu flach?

Jetzt nächste Frage : Fox float rp23, DHX Air oder RS Monarch / Monarch +?
Der Dämpfer sollte auch Bikeparks aushalten  also mit Downhill , volles Programm!


danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## bascopeach (7. April 2013)

Kaesekruste schrieb:


> Geht das Hanzz auch mit einer 160mm Gabel gut? oder wird der Lenkwinkel zu flach?



Mit 160 wird der Lenkwinkel (um 1°) steiler, ich würde dir für den Enduro-Einsatz eine 170er Lyrik oder Durolux empfehlen... (sind dann immer "noch" flache 66°)



Kaesekruste schrieb:


> Jetzt nächste Frage : Fox float rp23, DHX Air oder RS Monarch / Monarch +?
> Der Dämpfer sollte auch Bikeparks aushalten  also mit Downhill , volles Programm!n:



Ich finde das Hanzz ja prädestiniert für den Vivid Air, aber da du auf leicht und wippfrei gehen möchtest= Monarch + (der DHX ist mMn einer der miesesten Luftdämpfer überhaupt)


----------



## Kaesekruste (8. April 2013)

okay danke für die antwort 

Da mein Budget nicht so krass hoch ist wirds wahrscheinlich auf eine durolux laufen, aber würden 160mm auch gehn? also das es nicht zu krass wird mit dem lenkwinkel sodass das gefühl rüberkommt man würde in steilen passagen überkippen?

dann wirds wahrscheinlich der monarch + werden  

hat zufällig wer einen in 216mm?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung warum du das Hanzz unbedingt vorne mit weniger Federweg ausstatten willst nur weil wegen "Enduro".

Ich missbrauche das Hanzz ebenfalls als Enduro / Tourenbike und wüsste nicht, warum ich mir mit ne 160er Gabel die Geo versauen sollte? 

Für mich stellt sich da die Frage: was erwartest du davon?
Bist du das Hanzz schon mal Probe gefahren?


----------



## ToyDoll (8. April 2013)

Bin mein Hanzz 2 Jahre lang mit ner 160er 36 gefahren. 
Geht als Enduro/Freeride einwandfrei, auch im Park.
Aber auf keinen Fall nen DHX Air, hat bei mir null funktioniert im Hanzz..
Manitou Evolver isx6, CCDB air oder irgendwas mit Stahlfeder kann ich empfehlen..

Gruß


----------



## Kaesekruste (8. April 2013)

Ich bin schon ein glücklicher Besitzer des Hanzz 

Was ich mir von 160mm erhoffe? Mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad, warum auch 180mm im Rad fahren die man garnicht voll ausnutzt? 160mm reichen in 90% der Fälle auf fast allen Strecken! Das mit der Gabel würde ich jedoch sein lassen wenn bei 160mm das Gefühl aufkommt das man überkippt.

Der RS Monarch Plus reizt mich schon, das Teil ist mega leicht und funktioniert, soweit ich gehört hab, 10000x mal besser als der DHX Air.

Weiß einer was ca. die Kettenführung wiegt? ich hab das hanzz pro von 2012 mit 2 KB's vorne aber leider keien Küchenwage zur Verfügung. 

Ich will das Hanzz ein bisschen leichter bauen , Stahlfeder in meiner Umgebung ist unnötig wie ich finde. Am liebsten würde ich die Domain noch rauswerfen und eine Air Gabel vorne reinpacken. Aber dazu fehlt momentan das Geld.

Ride on!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

190mm Federweg hinten und vorne nur 160mm halte ich für ungewöhnlich. 
Da gäbe es Räder die wohl besser für dich geeignet sind. 
Den Federweg beim Hanzz vorne zu reduzieren, um mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen, würde ich sogar als Unsinn beschreiben....es seidenn du sprichst nur vom Bergauffahren.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaesekruste (8. April 2013)

besser geeignet wäre eine 180er mit u-turn oder? wie oben schon gesagt wäre die Durolux eine gute option 

Edith : 

meine Kette is heut gerissen, welche kettenlänge brauch ich nu?  hab davon leider nichsoviel ahnung..

Schaltwerk : Shimano SLX RD-M662 Shadow 9-speed
Kurbel : FSA Gravity Moto X 36x22T

Edith 2:

Unterscheid vom RS Monarch RT3 zum Monarch Plus? klar , ausgleichsbehälter, bei längeren belastungen weniger hitzeentwicklung aber ansprechen tun die gleich? in welchem tune muss ich die dämpfer nehmen?


----------



## C9H13NO3 (8. April 2013)

hanzz in action
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ek_eOUgRzU"]Blue Line 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## cytrax (9. April 2013)

Kaesekruste schrieb:


> meine Kette is heut gerissen, welche kettenlänge brauch ich nu?  hab davon leider nichsoviel ahnung..



http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm


----------



## ToyDoll (9. April 2013)

Kaesekruste schrieb:


> besser geeignet wäre eine 180er mit u-turn oder? wie oben schon gesagt wäre die Durolux eine gute option
> 
> Edith :
> 
> ...



Ne absenkbare 180er Durolux kann ich auch empfehln, die fahr ich nämlich momentan im Hanzz 

Wennst Gewicht sparen willst solltest auf jeden Fall bei der Gabel und bei der Kurbel anfangen.
XT oder SLX Kurbel mit 1-Fach rein. Kostet nicht die Welt und spart n haufen..
Ne gebrauchte Durolux bekommste auch für n paar Euro, hab meine für 160 geschossen und nach nen kleinen Service war die Funktion auch top..

Hab meins schon lang nicht mehr gewogen, müsste aber ziemlich genau bei 15 kg sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Kaesekruste schrieb:


> besser geeignet wäre eine 180er mit u-turn oder?



 Das wäre eine gute Option, eine Lyrik auf 180mm verlängern
Ist sehr leicht und man kann gut unterschiedliche Federwege ausprobieren.

G.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (9. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich bräuchte ne kurze Info wegen dem Tune an einem vivid M-tune. Lässt sich der/  die/ das tune denn so leicht tauschen oder verändern?
Bsp. ich kaufe einen M-tune und lass ihn auf H- tune verändern.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaesekruste (9. April 2013)

Laut dem Kettenlängen Rechner kommt bei einem hinterbau von 435mm und 36kb vorne und hinten 26 ritzel eine kettenlänge von 104 gliedern raus, das kommt mir irgendwie sehr kurz vor? oder stimmt das?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. April 2013)

Nu mach da keine Wissenschaft draus. 

Länge die Kette so ab, dass du hinten groß und vorne ebenfalls groß schalten kannst.
Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

In der Praxis länge ich die Kette noch weiter ab, da diese Schaltkombi keinen Sinn ergibt und ich für mich selber weiß, wie und was sich schalte. 

 @ASLAN: sollte sich ändern lassen (sicher bin ich nicht), aber würde mich vorher nach den Kosten hierfür informieren.


----------



## Mircwidu (10. April 2013)

ASLAN schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bräuchte ne kurze Info wegen dem Tune an einem vivid M-tune. Lässt sich der/  die/ das tune denn so leicht tauschen oder verändern?
> Bsp. ich kaufe einen M-tune und lass ihn auf H- tune verändern.
> Danke schon mal.



Den Tune eines RockShox Dämpfer zu ändern ist kein Hexenwerk, es sei denn du hast 10 Linke Daumen. Der Vivid ist da soagr noch besser wie der Monarch, da du die Schimbelegung direkt bestellen kannst. Anleitungen gibts zu hauf.
Ansonsten bei Sport Imports anfragen. Die Shimen die auch noch mal um. Hab sogar Teilweise schon von Garantieleistungen gelesen. Einfach anrufen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. April 2013)

Sö, wohl das letzte Bild vom Kubus:


----------



## gobo (16. April 2013)

so leute ich wollte mich verabschieden aus diesen tread weil mein hanzz ist verkauft!das neue steht schon in den startlöchern!!
wollte mich auch für die tolle hilfe bei euch bedanken gerade bei müs und al!!!
vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal hier oder da?!

beste grüsse aus der belg. eifel


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. April 2013)

Wie, schon verkauft???
Etwa für 700!!!!! 
Da hat mein über 2 Jahre altes Stereo hier im BM ja noch mehr als doppelt so viel gebracht.

Hey Müs, "schade" dass du dein Hanzz erst jetzt verkaufst und dass es ein M ist. Wäre es in L hätte ich es dir direkt abgenommen.


----------



## gobo (16. April 2013)

neenee die ganze kiste wurde genommen!!
ich hatte schwer das gefühl das es keiner will und so war das auch!und wenn man sich dann die gebote anschaut was die einzelnen so geben wollen hatte ich schon die befürchtung das ich es behalten muß.
aber es hatte sich einer gemeldet der es für seinen sohn wollte,jo und weg ist es.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. April 2013)

Achso.
Was wird's denn für ein Neues?


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. April 2013)

Hua, ich hoffe doch, dass meins mehr erzielt .


----------



## gobo (17. April 2013)

bekomm ein cannondale moto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (17. April 2013)

Gute Wahl


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (17. April 2013)

Oje... na ja, aber es muss dir taugen!

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Kiste!


----------



## gobo (17. April 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaal wieso oje????


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (17. April 2013)

Nene, nicht falsch verstehen... technisch kann und will ich über das bike gar nix sagen, aber optisch finde ich es .... 

Das ist alles. Taugt sicherlich das Teil!


----------



## morph027 (17. April 2013)

Jo....dachte ich auch das erste Mal...aber ich hab meins jetzt 3 Jahre und mags nicht hergeben. So....jetzt weiter mit dem Hanzz hier, den Rest lieber im CD Thread


----------



## FRANZZ (30. April 2013)

Serwas....

Kurze Frage: welchen Standart hat der Hanzz... ISCG oder ISCG5????
Danke schon mal....

Franzz


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. April 2013)

ISCG05, ISCG old ist am Aussterben.


----------



## FRANZZ (30. April 2013)

Ok danke Dir


----------



## gobo (1. Mai 2013)

hey müs,was macht das neue rad???
von al hört man auch nicht sehr viel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Mai 2013)

Geil isses . Leicht, schnell und gelb .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. Mai 2013)

Ja Müs!!! 
Bilder, Bilder wollen wir sehen... her damit!  

Der gute Al rollt fleißig in der Gegend rum.
Mittlerweile geht das Hanzz richtig gut. Das richtige Setup für den Dämpfer zu finden war etwas Arbeit. 

Bisher bereue ich es nicht das Hanzz gekauft zu haben. Bin zufrieden mit dem Hobel! 

Einziger Kritikpunkt (wenn man das so nennen kann): in der Luft lag das Stereo besser. Irgendwie kippe ich immer zuweit nach hinten und verkacke dadurch die Landung.
Wird wohl Gewöhnungssache sein.


----------



## gobo (3. Mai 2013)

ja das hatte ich auch immer beim springen!!!ich denke wenn du ne andere gabel rein machen würdest dann brauchste auch nicht mehr so ziehen!!
hier muß man echt dran reißen um vernünftig zu landen!hatte ich auf den filthy trails gemerkt und nach 1-2std. geht das echt in die arme und nerven tut es auch!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Mai 2013)

Ja doch, ja doch .





Ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass das Hanzz unbalanciert in der Luft lag, im Gegenteil. Wie siehts denn mit deiner Technik beim Abspringen aus?


----------



## gobo (3. Mai 2013)

müs,jetzt muß du stark sein!!!der sattel geht garnicht aber sowas von garnicht!!!versaut das ganze rad und das sieht hammer aus!!

meinst du mein absprung??


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Mai 2013)

Mir wurscht, der ist jetzt schon am dritten Rad und passt zu meinem Arsch .

Nee, den vom Al.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (3. Mai 2013)

Kommt mal ein ausführlicher Bericht von dir zum tyee? Mir gefällt das echt megagut!


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Mai 2013)

Eventül, aber dann nicht hier. Irgendwann mal im Propainthread .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (4. Mai 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mir wurscht, der ist jetzt schon am dritten Rad und passt zu meinem Arsch .
> ...



Das ist auch meine Denke. Ein Sattel muss passen und nicht gefallen. 



Müs Lee schrieb:


> ...
> Nee, den vom Al.



Was willst du mir denn damit sagen?!    
Keine Sorge, wie man abspringt weiß ich schon seit ich 16 bin. 

Is ja auch Wurst, das Stereo ging da in meinen Augen besser. Muss ja nicht mit eurer Erfahrung übereinstimmen. Aber man gewöhnt sich dran und mittlerweile geht die Domain richtig gut. 

Btw: das Tyee ist goil! Fette Kiste! Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Mai 2013)

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie lange verschiedene Leute sich schon irren .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (4. Mai 2013)

Lass uns das an dieser Stelle mal lieber nicht ausdiskutieren. 

So, mein Hanzz und ich werden nun wieder die Gegend unsicher machen.  Bei dem Wetter muss man auf den Sattel! 

Schönes WE!


----------



## fossi98 (10. Mai 2013)

hier mal einBild von meinem  bein besseres folgt !


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. Mai 2013)

Na endlich mal ein neues Hanzz hier in der Runde. 

An meinem erfolgen am WE auch noch kleinere und abschließende Veränderungen. Bilder folgen...

@ Gobo: und bist du zufrieden mit deinem neuen bike? Wie macht es sich?


----------



## gobo (11. Mai 2013)

hi al

nun das es fast 2kg leichter ist merkt man dies schon,vorallem berg hoch kein vergleich.zu anfang war es ein wenig zu agil da der rahmen doch recht kompakt ist.abhilfe schaffte hier dann eine andere gabel(1.5 auf 1 1/8)und ein anderer vobau welcher nun statt 40mm ganze 50mm hat.lenker wurde auch getauscht,boobar in 780mm.vorbau ist noch ein raceface diabolus wird aber nach den dirtmasters getauscht genau wie der lenker.als gabel hab ich da ne fox van rc verbaut,kein vergleich zur domain rc!!was etwas negativ ist das es bergab nicht so ruhig läuft wie das hanzz aber damit kann ich leben.eine parkfreigabe hat es auch also bin ich damit schonmal auf der sicheren seite.was mich doch noch was stört ist die komplizierte anlenkung!weil ich gewohnt bin beim aufsitzen das der dämpfer etwas einfedert,macht er zwar auch hier aber nicht so viel.
im tread sagte man mir aber das sei normal,was ist schon normal??hab dann nem kumpel der bei sabma(fox vertretung begien)den dämpfer gezeigt und er meinte dann das dieser i.o ist.ok na dann,gaaaaasss!


----------



## gobo (11. Mai 2013)

al,nicht das scott!!

ich mach mal ein bild und poste es,wenn ich darf hier im tread!?!???!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. Mai 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> al,nicht das scott!!
> ...



Habe ich das behauptet? 
Ne, weiß ich (cannondale moto). Dennoch ist das Scott ein geiles Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mein Hanzz Pro 2013 letzte Woche bekommen und wollte hier mal kurz meine ersten Eindrücke schildern:

Überraschend Tourentauglich... damit kann man eigentlich fast alles fahren - sogar relativ steile Rampen sind nicht sooo das Problem 

Überraschen handlich und agil ... das hohe Gewicht merkt man nicht beim fahren - nur beim tragen 

Ausgeliefert wurde mit SLX Schaltwerk und 200mm Bremsscheibe vorne - obwohl auf Internetbildern und im Katalog ein kurzes ZEE Schaltwerk und 180 Bremsscheibe abgebildet sind ... ????

Kann man den Tausch beide Teile beim Händler einfordern... die 200er Scheibe bekomm ich nämlich nicht "still"... und das ZEE Schaltwerk find ich schicker als das SLX 

Ansonsten auf den ersten Blick und nach den wenigen gefahren Kilometern auf normalen Trails (noch kein Parkbesuch) bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem HANZZ....

PS: Hab hier schon öfter gelesen das man den Dämpfer tauschen soll...
Wird die Performance dadurch wirklich entscheidend besser oder warum wird das hier immer wieder erwähnt... bis jetzt finde ich nichts am Serien-Dämpfer störend.

Ach ja.. hat evtl. schon mal jemand getestet ob die 650B Laufräder aus dem STEREO in's HANZZ Chassis passen und wie sich das Teil dann so fährt... würde mich mal reizen, hatte aber noch keine Zeit für nen Versuch und ob's Sinn macht kann ich auch nicht beurteilen.. zumindest würde es die Tourentauglichkeit sicher nochmal entscheidend verbessern... aber warum eigentlich für Touren hab ich ja das STEREO... haha, na ja.. interessant wärs trotzdem mal


----------



## gobo (11. Mai 2013)

danke al


----------



## gobo (13. Mai 2013)

so hier ist es,kurbel und die lenker vorbau kombie wird noch geändert!!


----------



## scanner (13. Mai 2013)

will mir das hanzz sl 2011 zulegen. bin 1,84 welche rahmengröße sollte ich nehmen. mein händler meinte m oder l. m sei sportlicher l tourentauglicher. was ist eure meinung?


----------



## gobo (14. Mai 2013)

kommt immer drauf an was du damit vor hast??
wenn du damit parkfahren willst m,tja bei touren l!ich glaub der al ist auch so ein riese frag ihn mal.der fährt das hanzz auch in l.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Mai 2013)

Bei 1,84 liegst du wahrlich zwischen beiden Größen.

Ob du's nun tourentauglicher oder sportlicher magst, kannst doch nur allein du entscheiden! 
Weiteres Kriterium ist deine Schrittweite. Hast du die mal bestimmt?

Ich bin 1,86 m und habe eine SW von ca. 89 cm.
Fahre das Hanzz in L und würde es keinesfalls kürzer haben wollen.... weder für bikepark noch - und erst recht - für tour.


----------



## scanner (14. Mai 2013)

bin auf 86 zentimeter gekommen. liege genau dazwischen. mein händler hat leider kein l mehr. sonst könnte ich genau vergleichen. sitze locker und bequem drauf.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. Mai 2013)

scanner schrieb:


> ... sitze locker und bequem drauf.



Das sagt quasi Null aus! 

2 weitere Hilfestellungen:

1.) Wenn du Touren fahren möchtest, dann solltest du die Sattelstütze soweit raus ziehen können, dass du die Beine auch gescheit ausstrecken kannst. Das musst du also prüfen. Ggfs. hilft ne längere Stütze.

2.) Wenn du dich mittig über das bike stellst solltest du das Vorderrad ca. 10 cm anheben können (evtl. auf eine Bordsteinkante stellen) bevor es "Klingelt"! 
Grund: ansonsten kommst du im Ernstfall oder gerade in einer Steigung nicht "schadfrei" vom Sattel runter!

Punkt 2. ist demnach wichtiger als Punkt 1., gell? 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Senkt sich eure Sattelstütze bei Touren auch ab? Ziemlich nervig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. Mai 2013)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Senkt sich eure Sattelstütze bei Touren auch ab? Ziemlich nervig...



Oh ja. 

Habe jetzt etwas weniger Fett genommen und den Schnellspanner etwas fester angeknallt. Seither hält's!


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Meh. Das war nicht die Antwort die ich hören wollte


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Mai 2013)

Welche anderen Antworten gibts denn? Anschweissen?


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Klar! Oder: "Günstigste Vario-Stütze ever!"  Ich werde mir das nochmal genauer anschauen. Ich hatte davor ein Nicolai, da gab es die Probleme nicht


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Mai 2013)

Äpfel und Bananen, oder so . Kann sein, dass die Toleranzen unglücklich zusammentreffen. Du könntest ein paar Streifen Tesa auf der Stütze verteilen und den Durchmesser ein wenig vergrößern.


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Das war ein wenig ironisch gemeint und ich denke, dass ich das Problem geregelt bekomme. Würde eine andere Klemme auch helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Mai 2013)

Weiss ich doch .

Kann man nicht sicher sagen. Hat die Stütze denn ungewohnt viel Spiel? Hast du die Klemme schon mal fester angezogen?


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Soeben gechecked: Ich fahre sie bei der 10er Markierung (ungekürzt) und sie hat ca 0,2*mm* Spiel. Nun habe ich erstmal die Stütze entfettet und gleich wird auch die Klemme "geserviced". Denn die knarzt atm. Ich glaube zudem auch, dass ich zu weit hinten auf dem Sattel sitze und suboptimale Kräfte ausübe.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Mai 2013)

Hmm, normalerweise sollte die weniger Spiel haben, aber gut. Da würde sich das Tesaband eigentlich anbieten .

Übrigens ist es recht egal, wo du sitzt, solange es nicht genau der Punkt ist, an dem sich die Stütze am wenigsten verkantet.


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Es ist übrigens auch nicht mehr die original "CUBE Syntace" Stütze. Beim Kürzen ist etwas schief gelaufen und ich musste eine "normale" Syntace P6 kaufen. Tesa kommt mir nicht an die Stütze, das gibt nur schmuddel  Sie senkt sich ja nicht permanent. Ich stell sie auf 10 ein, fahre, schaue nach unten und sie ist bei 9, im schlimmsten Fall bei 8. Ich gebe zu, dass ich in letzter Zeit zugenommen habe und erst jetzt wieder so langsam auf mein Normalgewicht komme. Mit 80kg hatte ich die Problem nämlich nicht soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann. Aktuell bin ich wieder bei 90,7kg (von 100kg kommend).


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Mai 2013)

Na, dann sieh mal zu, dass du wieder auf 80kg kommst .


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei  Bis August möchte ich bei 85kg sein, denn dann geht es nach Saalbach!


----------



## gobo (15. Mai 2013)

sorry aber ist es doch egal wie schwer du bist,die stütze darf nicht nach unten rutschen!!!!!ok bei 200kg würde ich nix sagen aber so.
würde eher mal den schnellspanner tauschen!!ist die stütze den 31,6???


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Natürlich hat die Stütze 31,6  Die nächste Untergröße wäre 30,9 und DAS würde man deutlich merken.


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Mai 2013)

@ gobo: Stimmt schon, aber mit 0.2mm Spiel mit einer Passung, bei der die Stütze normalerweise nicht einfach so durchflutscht, kann das schon mal vorkommen.


----------



## Carnologe (15. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht sind es auch nur 0,1mm, aber die Stütze lässt sich seitlich bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (15. Mai 2013)

Ist auch wurscht. Knall die Klemme mal an und berichte .


----------



## Wurzelsebb (19. Mai 2013)

ich brauch Hilfe bezgl. meines Vivid coil.
hab den neu aus IBC gebraucht gekauft und eingebaut. Konnte nicht mal testen jetzt sifft es aus dem Piggy raus mein ganzes Unterrohr voll. :-(
Auf Nachfrage meinte der Verkäufer dass er neu vom Service kam und ne neue Stange eingebaut wurde ??? Er kommt an keine Rechnung ran die ich bei Sram geltend machen könnte. 
Ich weiß dass ne Ferndiagnose schwierig ist, ABER kann es "nur" eine Dichtung sein, oder vom Umbau von 5.1 auf R2C kommen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2013)

Einschicken, Sport Import soll ziemlich kulant sein. Und warum hat der Kerl keine Rechnung???


----------



## Wurzelsebb (19. Mai 2013)

... k.a. er will es über seine kundennummer rauskriegen??? Laut seiner Aussage hat er ihn über nen Kumpel eingeschickt. Das war echt ein Theater bis ich wusste was ich brauch. Jetzt das :-( Kollege von mir sagt, dass die bei Sram ohne Rechnung nix machen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Mai 2013)

Sram vielleicht, aber hier entscheidet Sport Import über Tun oder Nichtstun. Anrufen und Fragen macht klüger .


----------



## gobo (20. Mai 2013)

soweit ich das weiss geht sowas eh nur über nen händler,also wieso keine rechnung??
glaube mal der hat das selber gemacht!!
jenachdem was du gezahlt hast lass ihn neu servicen,spart ärger und du weisst was damit ist!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Mai 2013)

Nee, man kann die Dinger auch ohne Umweg zu SI schicken.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (21. Mai 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> soweit ich das weiss geht sowas eh nur über nen händler,also wieso keine rechnung??
> glaube mal der hat das selber gemacht!!
> jenachdem was du gezahlt hast lass ihn neu servicen,spart ärger und du weisst was damit ist!!!



... weiß schon mit dem einschicken. wär schon längst weg das teil, war nur als "frisch geserviced" declariert. hab jetzt theater weil mein bock auf dem abstellgleis steht :-(


----------



## mauii (21. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute!

2 kurze Fragen.

1. Sind irgendwo die Drehmomente für die Lager und Bolzen die den Dämpfer halten ersichtlich? Auf der Cube Seite in den FAQ stehen sie nur bis zum Fritz, Hanzz Fehlanzeige.
2. Sind Erfahrungen bezüglich der Tunes/Setting beim Vivid Air 2013 bekannt. Würde gerne mein RC4 gegen ein Vivid Air tauschen.

Gruß mauii!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Mai 2013)

1. Nö, hab auch keine gefunden.
2. High, diesbezüglich gibts ja genug Anleitungen im Indernetz .


----------



## mauii (21. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Die Suche nach den Drehmomenten geht weiter.
Der Laden bei dem ich das Bike gekauft habe sagte: ..."halt dich an die Anzugsmomente des Fritz".... Gesagt, getan! Ende vom lied der Dämpferbolzen ist gebrochen.
Was eine wunderbare gelegenheit den Cube Service zu testen. Mail an Cube und Antwort kam promt: schau in die FAQ.

Geil^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Mai 2013)

Den Cubeservice kann man absolut vergessen. Man kann froh sein, wenn man auf ein Ersatzteil nur einen Monat warten muss.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Mai 2013)

Am Dämpfer maximal 7-8. Mehr braucht's da nicht, da der Dämpfer ja lediglich fixiert wird. Horstlink maximal 8-9 und der Rest (dicke Schrauben) maximal 15-18 Nm.

Beim Dämpfer die Schraubenseite mit dem kleineren Imbus (3er) lediglich zum fixieren nutzen. Angezogen wird auf der anderen Seite. 

Loctite nicht vergessen.

Dann hält das auch!


----------



## mauii (25. Mai 2013)

Ich danke dir. Endlich mal ein Spruch!
Es ist dennoch ärgerlich, dass Cube nicht mal im Traum dran denk, den Kunden zu betreuen.
Nunja sowas passiert einem nur einmal im Leben. Nächste Bike wird ein Nicolai.
Trotzdem besten Dank für die Anzugsmomente!.


----------



## Carnologe (25. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte vorher ein Nicolai und habe jetzt ein Cube 

Zu meinem "Meine Sattelstütze rutscht runter". Ich habe die Sattelklemme und das Sitzrohr vom Sand und Schmutz befreit, neue Montagepaste auf die Klemme aufgebracht und es scheint besser zu sein. Gestern ist sie nach einer 20 Minuten Fahrt ca. 1-2mm nach unten gerutscht. Damit bin ich aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jormungandr1988 (30. Mai 2013)

servus,
wollte mich auch mal im hanzz-thread blicken lassen 
hab  mir anfang letzen Jahres das 2012er Hanzz Pro gekauft, die Domain gegen Ende letzter Saison  gegen ne 36er Van RC2 getauscht und warte im moment auf meine Huber  Buchsen um den CCDB endlich einbaun und configen zu können


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (1. Juni 2013)

Na dann mal Bilder von der Schönheit!!! 

@ Müs: was macht der Umbau der "Neon-Gurke"   ?

@ Carnologe: also das wäre mir auch zu viel. Das ewige Gerutsche erzeugt ja nach und nach immer mehr Abrieb an der Stütze und im Rahmen.

Ich glaube die haben die Sitzrohrinnenweite beim Hanzz etwas zu groß gewählt. Beim Stereo reichte leichtes Klemmen. Dagegen muss ich beim Hanzz schon richtig festknallen das Ding. Anfangs rutschte es auch bei mir ein wenig. Mittlerweile hält es - aber auch nur wenn der Schnellspanner unter Hochspannung steht. 

Der letzte Umbau meines Hanzz ist fertig.  Neuer Bash, Griffe und Lenker.









Wenn das beka.... Wetter jetzt endlich mal auf Sommerbetrieb umschalten würde!!! Komme mir hier vor wie in Venedig. Vielleicht sollte ich Rad gegen Boot tauschen?!


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juni 2013)

Ich denke, ich werde es mal mit einer anderen Klemme probieren.


----------



## gobo (1. Juni 2013)

al(nehme dich in den arm!!)die griffe sind nicht dein ernst,junge???
wann kommt die 50kg kurbel runter??????der bash passt richtig schön ans rad!
ich sehe es kommen das ich dir ne kurbel sponsere!!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (1. Juni 2013)

Die Kurbel ist gut so wie sie ist.
Diese stabile Kurbel gegen eine bspw. 200g leichtere Kurbel zu ersetzen (mehr holst du nämlich nicht raus ) ist was für Leute die zu viel Geld rumliegen haben. Und besser funktionieren wird die auch nicht. Bleibt also dran.

Und die Griffe sind mein voller Ernst! 

Hey, heute war da so ein helles Ding am Himmel... weiß nicht mehr wie das heißt, aber so langsam gingen mir auch die trockenen Socken aus!


----------



## jormungandr1988 (1. Juni 2013)

@ al: Wenn der neue Dämpfer montiert is kommen welche, aktuell steht die Lady ohne im Zimmer rum... Buchsen net da...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (1. Juni 2013)

Ja das kenne ich zu gut! 
Habe die ollen Buchsen auch direkt gegen Huber getauscht!


----------



## jormungandr1988 (1. Juni 2013)

Naja beim Ausbau vom alten Dämpfer musst ich den hinteren Bolzen aufbohren... 3er Inbus rund gedreht...hättest mich mal fluchen hören müssen... Wie kann ma an so ner Stelle nur an 3er Inbus verbaun...auf die bolzen muss ich auch noch warten...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (1. Juni 2013)

jormungandr1988 schrieb:


> Naja beim Ausbau vom alten Dämpfer musst ich den hinteren Bolzen aufbohren... 3er Inbus rund gedreht...hättest mich mal fluchen hören müssen... Wie kann ma an so ner Stelle nur an 3er Inbus verbaun...auf die bolzen muss ich auch noch warten...





Da frag mal den armen Müs. Der kann dir da ein Lied von singen!!! 

Ne Spaß beiseite: ist natürlich ärgerlich und warum die da einen 3mm Inbus verbauen weiß wohl keiner so genau. 

Aber es geht eigentlich ganz gut, wenn du lediglich an der anderen Seite drehst und die 3mm Inbus nur zum kontern nutzt. Die Schraube "sperrt" sich recht früh von selbst. Brauchst eigentlich nur leicht gegenhalten beim anziehen auf den anderen Seite. Dann hält das auch.


----------



## jormungandr1988 (1. Juni 2013)

ja so hab ich des dann beim anderen Bolzen dann gelöst...
is bisschen arg doof gelöst, vor allem wenn man die Schrauben immer mit Loctite versieht...
und trotz vorherigem Aufwärmen ging des Teil net auf 
des nächste Tolle is ja, dass die Bolzen bei Cube im Lieferrückstand sind... jetzt musst ich mir für 80 Flocken nen Lagersatz für den Umlenkhebel bestellen  aber klar irgendwann brauch den sowieso 

EDIT: werd demnächst mal beim Schraubenhändler nach nem Paar Edelstahl-Schrauben suchen, ich hoff ich werd fündig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (2. Juni 2013)

al ich hab immer gedacht du bist mein freund

ich denke mal das du den lagersatz beim hanzz so schnell nicht brauchen wirst da die lager doch recht groß sind!würde da auch irgendwas selber machen ist ja keine große aktion!
die sonne kommt,sehr schön!!!so jetzt packen und gleich ein lecker töurschen!!
also 200g holst du locker beim tausch der kurbel raus.hab beim voltage jetzt die xo dh drauf inkl. raceface kb,610g!!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (2. Juni 2013)

Gobo: ist doch alles nur Spaaaaß!  

Ne im Ernst, ich finde die Kurbel ganz gut so.
Klar dass die xo dh inkl. raceface kb deutlich leichter ist... dein Geldbeutel ist es allerdings dann auch. 
Die 200-300 g bezogen sich auf eine SLX Kurbel mit Stahlinlets. Die hatte ich vorher am Stereo. Leichter geht's natürlich immer... aber die Kohle dafür kann ich voranders besser brauchen.

Jo, die Sonne kommt endlich rum! Biken, biken, biken....


----------



## The299 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß es wurde schon mehrmals gefragt doch 100 Seiten durchgehen ist doch ein bisschen viel! Kann mir jemand sagen welche tunes ich für  die Dämpfer brauch?
Schon mal danke!


----------



## jormungandr1988 (2. Juni 2013)

@The299 bezogen auf welchen Dämpfer?


----------



## The299 (2. Juni 2013)

auf einen rc4


----------



## jormungandr1988 (2. Juni 2013)

Hab jetz selbst mal die Suchfunktion für diesen thread hier benutzt, bin aber auch nicht fündig geworden...
Ne universale Einstellung gibts eh keine, jeder hat nen anderen Fahrstil...


----------



## The299 (2. Juni 2013)

haste auch recht! Ich habe außerdem keine tunes für den rc4 gefunden scheint also für alle zu passen...


----------



## gobo (2. Juni 2013)

high tune!


----------



## gobo (2. Juni 2013)

aaaalllllllllll das weiß ich doch!

klar geht leichter immer vorallem in der geldbörse aber ist nun mal hobby!!hab ja sonst keine laster und von daher.
hatte mal ne 700 yamaha raptor und was meinste was das kostet das teil umzubauen,hahahaha hätte bald ausziehen können!!!!allein der anschaffungspreis plus umbau etwas über 15000 schleifen!!!aber war geil und hey was tut man nicht alles um etwas aus der masse heraus zu stechen???ja man kanns auch übertreiben aber ist es nicht das was so geil an unseren sport/hobby ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (2. Juni 2013)

mal eine Frage, passt dieser Steuersatz ins Hanzz?
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...sa-orbit-xtreme-pro-15-zoll-a-head/13486.html


----------



## jormungandr1988 (2. Juni 2013)

das hanzz hat doch nen semi-integrierten Steuersatz...
brauchst du unbedingt 1,5 " ?


----------



## kube (2. Juni 2013)

ich frage nur deswegen weil ich den noch hier habe...


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juni 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAAALLLLL!!!!!1111EINSÄLF

Wunderbar macht sich die gelbe Gurke . Bergauf ein Traum, bergab... ein Traum! Fährt sich genau wie das Hanzz, nur 3.3kg leichter . Der Hinterbau ist nicht so plüschig, aber das lässt einen sehr aktiv fahren! Einfach nur ein geiles Teil .


----------



## jormungandr1988 (2. Juni 2013)

@_Müs Lee_ 
weist du was zwecks dem hier 


> mal eine Frage, passt dieser Steuersatz ins Hanzz?
> http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...sa-orbit-xtreme-pro-15-zoll-a-head/13486.html



weil hanzz ja semi-integrated is.. bin mir auch net sicher ob oder net


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juni 2013)

Passen sollte der schon, aber garantiert weiss ich es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (2. Juni 2013)

danke erstmal, vielleicht weiss ja noch jemand anderes ob dieser Steuersatz passt.


----------



## kube (2. Juni 2013)

Kommt in den Hanzz Hinterbau ein Rockshox Kage RC High tune? Warte noch auf die Antwort von Cube aber vielleicht weiss ja hier jemand bescheid...


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juni 2013)

Ja.


----------



## jormungandr1988 (2. Juni 2013)

ich glaube ich lehn mich damit net zuweit ausn Fenster wenn ich sag das  Teil sollte von den Dimensionen her net größer sein als der Van RC,  dementsprechend passt er...


----------



## gobo (3. Juni 2013)

@müs
das gefühl hatte ich auch wo ich auf dem moto saß!da ist das hanzz mehr ne couch gegenüber dem moto.hast du die gleiche grösse wie beim hanzz?


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2013)

Eine Nummer kleiner, also S. Reach und Stack sind aber quasi gleich.


----------



## Trust2k (5. Juni 2013)

Servus,

hat jemand von Euch Hanzz Fahrern eine Reverb Stealth verbaut oder kann mir einer sagen ob das Sattelrohr durchgängig durch das Unterrohr geht, zwecks Leitungsdurchführung.
Bekomm mein Hanzz leider erst nächste Woche.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## gobo (5. Juni 2013)

das hanzz hat am oberrohr drei bohrungen(linke seite)um die leitung zu befestigen.ob man eine stealth verbauen kann weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## Trust2k (5. Juni 2013)

Ok danke, da muß ich mal nächste Woche nochmal nachsehen.


Offtopic:
@ Gobo

Du hattest ne Raptor?

Du warst nicht zufällig im Raptor Forum vertreten?


----------



## gobo (6. Juni 2013)

nee im raptor forum nicht.es gab oder gibt ja diesen quadforum und da war ich vertreten.ja war ne geile zeit mit dem teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fossi98 (8. Juni 2013)

Hier nochmal ein Bild von meinem Hanzz


----------



## Flairco (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo

ich habe mir mein Hanzz aufgebaut und habe da nun ein Problem mit meiner Schaltung. Habe eine Saint. Wenn das Bike hängt, dann schaltet es nahezu einbahnfrei, sobald ich aber fahre, sieht die Sache anders aus. 
Da ist es so, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Schaltung an Spannung verliert. Manchmal hörts im vorletzten Gang auf, dann verstelle ich die Spannung am Schalthebel und die Kette springt auf das kleinste Ritzel.
Manchmal hängt es zwischen dem vierten u. fünften Ritzel, da muss ich dann zwei Gänge hoch schalten, um nur ein Ritzel hoch zu kommen. Ich habe das Gefühl, ich muss jeden Gang einzeln vorne am Lenker einstellen.

Mit der Zeit nervt es echt! Ich habe die Schaltung nach Videoanleitung vom Freeride Team eingebaut. Hat da jemand vllt. Tips? Wäre mehr als dankbar.


----------



## kube (11. Juni 2013)

Hast du deine Züge Spannungsfrei verlegt? Wenn die bei hängendem Bike auf Spannung sind und wenn du dich drauf setzt entlastet werden dann kann sowas passieren....


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. Juni 2013)

Flairco, du lebst ja noch!


----------



## Flairco (12. Juni 2013)

Hey Lee 

jap so sieht es aus und wie man sieht, du auch


----------



## Flairco (12. Juni 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Hast du deine Züge Spannungsfrei verlegt? Wenn die bei hängendem Bike auf Spannung sind und wenn du dich drauf setzt entlastet werden dann kann sowas passieren....



Danke für deine Antwort.

Also mMn sind diese Spannungsfrei verlegt, was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, dass beim Schaltvorgang sich das Kabel am Schaltheben ein Stück mitdreht/mitbewegt. Kann das etwas damit zu tun haben? Das Seil ist am Schalthebel in einer kleinen Metallhülse die mMn etwas spiel am Hebel hat.


----------



## kube (12. Juni 2013)

Mach das mal so, vorne mittleres Kettenblatt und hinten das kleinste Ritzel, vorne am Schalthebel ist da wo der Zug rein geht ein kleines Rädchen was man drehen kann, dreh dieses so lange bis der Zug hinten an der Schaltung leicht auf Spannung ist und schauen das die Führungsröllchen genau unter dem Ritzel sind, dann sollte es eigentlich gehen...


----------



## Trust2k (15. Juni 2013)

Hab jetzt mein Hanzz seit Montag und alles auf Zee (Bremsen,Schaltwerk, Trigger und Kurbel) 1x10 36/11-36
incl KeFü von Shimano umgerüstet, bin echt happy  






Wird nächste Woche aufm Altkönig getestet.


----------



## gobo (16. Juni 2013)

ich hätte ihm 1-2 kettenglieder mehr gegönnt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (16. Juni 2013)

Hi, danke für den Hinweis, sieht knapp aus, passt aber perfekt 
Da wenn ich aufs kleinste Ritzel durchschalte die Kette sonst hängt.

Vom Federweg ist auch alles gut, kann voll durchfedern ohne das es irgendwelche Geräusche gibt. 
Wird heute aber alles nochmal ausgiebig in Stromberg getestet.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. Juni 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mein Hanzz seit Montag und alles auf Zee ...



Gute Entscheidung! 
Zumindest was die Bremse betrifft... zum Rest kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## Trust2k (16. Juni 2013)

Heute ausgiebig in Stromberg getestet...

Das Bike und die Zee Komponenten einfach genial, Schaltwerk arbeitet sauber, klopft schön die Gänge rein 

Kann es nur empfehlen. 

Werd mir aber denke noch ein 34er Kettenblatt holen.


----------



## rocky_rm7 (18. Juni 2013)

hallo 

kann mir jemand sagen welche tretlagerhöhe das cube hanz pro 2012 hat? hab schon überall geschaut und auch auf der cube homepage nix gefunden


----------



## jormungandr1988 (18. Juni 2013)

Sooooo nachdem heute meine Huber-Buchsen endlich den weg zu mir gefunden  ham wurde der CCDB gleich montiert 
 nachher gleich mal Paar Abfahrten am Homespot  zum einstellen


----------



## jormungandr1988 (18. Juni 2013)

@_rocky_rm7_
hab den Artikel hier gefunden... 
Radstand/Tretlagerhöhe   1168/365 mm

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/180er-freerider-0111.pdf

auch das einzige Suchergebnis bei meiner Google-Suche...
und da sich die Geo vom Hanzz seit markteinführung nicht geändert hat sollte das passen...
Hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (19. Juni 2013)

Hab jetzt die Reverb Stealth im Hanzz eingepflanzt, ging eigentlich recht fix. 

Loch an die unterste Halterung für die Aussenhülle vom Umwerfer gebohrt, die benötige ich sowieso nicht, da ich 1x10 fahre.

Dann mit einem Schaltzug die Reverbleitung durchgefädelt.

Und so schauts aus


----------



## HANZZ08 (20. Juni 2013)

@jormungandr: sehr cooler hanzz 
Würd ich glatt nehmen, hätt ich net selber einen daheim 
 @trust: traust du dich da einfach n Loch durchbohren?


----------



## jormungandr1988 (20. Juni 2013)

@HANZZ08
danke für die blumen 
werd wohl kommende saison etvl auf 10-fach umbauen 
oder mir nen satz mavic deemax gönnen 
mal sehn


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. Juni 2013)

jormungandr1988 schrieb:


> ....



Interessant... habe auch sowas im Keller stehen...  





... allerdings ist dein Fahrwerk ne Ecke besser als meins 


Macht aber nix, geht trotzdem saugeil das Dingen! 


Die roten Felgen stehen dem Hanzz übrigens extrem gut Trust2k!


----------



## jormungandr1988 (21. Juni 2013)

@___Al_Carbon___
hatten uns im "zeig her eure Cubes" mal über meinen Hobel unterhalten als noch der Van im hinterbau gearbeitet hat...
hab dann den CCDB sehr günstig geschossen 
ansonsten hätte ich wohl nicht gewechselt...
ABER du hattest vollkommen Recht was das Thema angeht...
Der CCDB fährt sich absolut anders, das merkt ma erst nach diversen Abfahrten so richtig, wenn die Einstellungen langsam passen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. Juni 2013)

jormungandr1988 schrieb:


> ...
> ABER du hattest vollkommen Recht was das Thema angeht...
> ...



Da gebührt Müs Lee die Ehre. Von ihm habe ich wiederum den Tipp bzw. er hat mich vor dem VAN R gewarnt! 

Aber der Vivid geht auch seeehr gut. Einzig die sackschwere Domain könnte etwas geschmeidiger sein, aber passt soweit. Dafür ist sie recht unverwüstlich, stabil und günstig.


----------



## jormungandr1988 (21. Juni 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> ...die sackschwere Domain könnte etwas geschmeidiger sein...


meine Fox 36 ist auch nur knappe 100 gr leichter... spricht aber dafür butterweich an 
wobei mir des Gewicht eigentlich erstmal egal is, da ich mein Hanzz sowieso nur bergab prügel 
hab auch vorne ne e-thirteen LS1+ nachgerüstet und den Umwerfer und des 22er Blatt verbannt


----------



## Trust2k (21. Juni 2013)

Das Hanzz in der Optik vom Two 15 sieht echt rattenscharf aus =]

Thx @ Al_Carbon


----------



## jormungandr1988 (21. Juni 2013)

da hast du recht wobei mir die Farben im aktuellen Modelljahr net so zusagen...


----------



## Trust2k (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn dann das SL oder in soner geiler Neonfarbe wie die Cube Action Team Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jormungandr1988 (21. Juni 2013)

das Action Team hat doch dieses schwarz/blau/weis/rot...
http://www.cube.eu/full/freeride/hanzz-pro/ so halt...
find ich net so ansprechend wie des gelb/blau/schwarz ausm vergangenen Modelljahr


----------



## rocky_rm7 (21. Juni 2013)

@jormungandr1988
danke für die info


----------



## Trust2k (21. Juni 2013)

Ja gefällt mir persönlich ganz gut, ach stimmt das war das Stereo 29 in diesen knallbunten Farben...

Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.

Hab eigentlich keine Bedenken mit dem Loch im Unterrohr, bin vom AMS schon so verwöhnt von der Reverb, möchte es nicht mehr missen.
Hol mir aber noch die mit 150mm Hub.


----------



## CubeChristian (28. Juni 2013)

Servus Leute,
Blöde frage am Morgen, aber der ein oder andere kennt sich da bestimmt gut aus.

Ich habe mir für meinen Hanzz eine e13 kefü bestellt und würde diese gerne montieren.

Jetzt habe ich eine Race Face Respond 2 Fach am Hanzzi, meine Frage ist kann ich das kleine Blatt vorne einfach runter machen und dafür die e13 ls1 montieren?

Anschluss und Blattzahl passen zusammen. 

Habt hier jemand Erfahrung und ein Tipp auf was ich achten muss bzw Brauch ich noch etwas dazu?

Merci Christian


----------



## ToyDoll (28. Juni 2013)

Einfach kleines KB runter und die Kefü an die iscg Aufnahme schrauben. Evtl musste zwischen Rahmen und Kefü beilagscheiben packen damit die Kette nicht schleift..


----------



## CubeChristian (28. Juni 2013)

ok.. dann  mache ich mich gleich mal dran sobald der dhl fahrer die kefü gebracht hat 

danke dir


----------



## .eXos (29. Juni 2013)

Endlich fertig...


----------



## Trust2k (29. Juni 2013)

Schickes Hanzz !! 

Würde noch ne andere Sattelklemme verbauen, was farblich passendes.

Wie breit ist denn dein Lenker? Und was isses für einer? Sieht echt brachial aus


----------



## .eXos (29. Juni 2013)

Danke  Sattelklemme hab ich mir extra fürs hanzz bestellt  geschmäcker sind ja unterschiedlich  lenker ist 780 breit, von truvativ die boobar! grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (3. Juli 2013)

@.eXos:Erstmal willkommen unter den Hanzz`lern  und viel spaß damit! 
Haste dir komplett selbst aufgebaut?
Sieht auch seeeehr nice aus, vorallem Sattel und Vorbau gefallen mir persönlich sehr gut 
Welche Länge hat der Vorbau denn, sieht bissl lang aus?

Gruß


----------



## .eXos (3. Juli 2013)

Danke  Das werde ich bestimmt haben 
Ja kompletter Eigenaufbau. Vorbau hat 50mm, kommt wahrscheinlich auf den Bilder nur so rüber. Grüße


----------



## Griggs (5. Juli 2013)

@.eXos Sehr schick geworden! Ich mag ja die weissen Federgabeln nicht so, aber hier siehts gut aus. Und du hast ja den Getränkehalter zu gemacht Haste da was reingestopft? Sollte ich mir auch mal überlegen...


----------



## Trust2k (5. Juli 2013)

auch mal paar Bilder von meinem Hanzz =)













ohne Getränkehalter


----------



## .eXos (6. Juli 2013)

Griggs schrieb:


> @_.eXos_ Sehr schick geworden! Ich mag ja die weissen Federgabeln nicht so, aber hier siehts gut aus. Und du hast ja den Getränkehalter zu gemacht Haste da was reingestopft? Sollte ich mir auch mal überlegen...



Vielen Dank  Ja, hab mir nen Stöpsel mit Dichtring aus Alu gedreht...


----------



## bauersound (9. Juli 2013)

Hi, ist der Cube Hanzz Rahmen in Grösse L ok für mich? Bin 1,86m und 95 kg schwer...
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (9. Juli 2013)

Paar Daten mehr wäre net schlecht.. Schrittlänge usw.

Aber L müsste dir eig gut passen, bin 180cm SL 83cm, bei mir passt M prima.

Kannste es nicht mal Probe fahren?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. Juli 2013)

bauersound schrieb:


> Hi, ist der Cube Hanzz Rahmen in Grösse L ok für mich? Bin 1,86m und 95 kg schwer...
> Danke



Ist bergauf schneller als zu Fuß? 

1.) Was willst du damit anstellen? Park oder eher gemäßigt?
2.) Schrittlänge: wann verstehen die Leute endlich, dass die Rahmengröße eben nicht allein und primär von der Körpergröße abhängig ist?!

Ich fahre das Hanzz bspw. in L und habe eine Schrittweite von 89 cm. Ansonsten fast gleiche Eckdaten wie du - nur 5 kg leichter.
Würde es nicht kleiner haben wollen, weil sonst der Sattelauszug zu groß wird.

Probefahren wäre natürlich immer die beste Lösung!


----------



## bauersound (12. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Antworten, ich fahre vorwiegend Trails, welche ich auch auf dem Bike erklimme und etwas Park. Ich konnte das Bike inzwischen Probefahren und fand es super.....Der Rahmen steht schon in der Garage, brauch nur noch ein Hinterrad, da mein Altes ne 150x12 Nabe hat.


----------



## matuso (14. Juli 2013)

Hello guys.
Firstly Iam sorry that Iam typing in english but I dont understant your language.

Me and my girlfriend we both bought Cube Hanzz bikes. We are happy with it but there is one big problem with construction of frame.

 As you can see on photo bearings are attached to blue link and pressed inside brown link. After some time it is not so tight and brown link is moving from left to right and both bikes are not possible to ride anymore.
Small clearance between bearing and brown linkage means that the frame will move and bearing will stay tightened in usual place where it have to be.
Frame is missing "bridge" between left and right side, so it can dance independent of each other and cause this problem. If bike have used the bridge moving would be completely eliminated.

I think that all of you will notice this problem in time.

It may occour in this situations.
- You will drop from bike and it will fall on brown linkages and so the bearings will pop out from frame
- After you change bearings small deform of frame can occour and will make this happen.


----------



## matuso (14. Juli 2013)

matuso schrieb:


> Hello guys.
> Firstly Iam sorry that Iam typing in english but I dont understant your language.
> 
> Me and my girlfriend we both bought Cube Hanzz bikes. We are happy with it but there is one big problem with construction of frame.
> ...


----------



## matuso (14. Juli 2013)

Here is someone with the same problem 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1001624


----------



## CubeChristian (17. Juli 2013)

Servus Leute,

Ich habe beim Hanzz nun auf ein Kettenblatt vorne umgestellt.

Jetzt die Frage was habt Ihr für eine Schraube statt dem blauen Halter für den Umwerfer (Getränkehalter) verbaut?

Was für eine Länge habt Ihr da drin?

Danke Euch

Greetz Christian


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (17. Juli 2013)

Habe mir das Dingen bis jetzt noch nicht genauer angesehen, aber warum nimmst du nicht einfach die Schraube mit der der Getränkehalter befestigt war? 
Ggfs. etwas kürzen und gut is. 

Was hat das eigentlich mit der Sache vom matuso auf sich?
Habe mir das bei meinem noch nicht genauer angesehen (steht aktuell im Ausland) aber haben die neuen Modelle dieses Problem auch noch?
Das Problem ließe sich doch relativ einfach durch eine entsprechende Buchse/Hülse beheben!
So "blöd" können die Ing. von CUBE doch net sein???


----------



## CubeChristian (17. Juli 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Habe mir das Dingen bis jetzt noch nicht genauer angesehen, aber warum nimmst du nicht einfach die Schraube mit der der Getränkehalter befestigt war?
> Ggfs. etwas kürzen und gut is.
> 
> Was hat das eigentlich mit der Sache vom matuso auf sich?
> ...





Der Blaue Umwerferhalter ist ein Teil, das Ding hat ein Gewinde unten und keine einzelne Schraube


----------



## Trust2k (17. Juli 2013)

Ja der Halter ist an einem Stück




Ich selber hab einen Gummistopfen genommen den ich noch passend da hatte.
Nimm dir den Halter und fahr damit in den Baumarkt, da wirste sicherlich fündig.
Dürfte denke mal M10 sein und ne 20er Länge reicht dicke. Oder halt mit nem Gummistopfen verschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (17. Juli 2013)

CubeChristian schrieb:


> Der Blaue Umwerferhalter ist ein Teil, das Ding hat ein Gewinde unten und keine einzelne Schraube



Wie gesagt, hab mir das Dingen noch nicht genauer angeschaut. 

Na in dem Fall Messschieber aus der Kiste holen und Gewindebreite sowie Tiefe der Bohrung ausmessen. Passende Schraube kaufen ggfs. kürzen und fäddisch.


----------



## gobo (17. Juli 2013)

al,die sind so bescheuert glaub mir!!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (19. Juli 2013)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## jormungandr1988 (19. Juli 2013)

Also ich kann matusos problem bei meinem hännzla net feststellen...
Heute hat mich der Postbote wieder sehr erfreut als er mir meine Bestellung geliefert hat 

10-fach Saint-Schaltwerk & Shifter
10-fach Dura-Ace Titan Kassette 
2 x Conti der Kaiser Projekt 2.4
Nachher gleich mal dran machen die Teile zu montiern


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute ich brauche mal ne zweite Meinung.

Im Hanzz ist ja laut CUBE ein tapered Steuersatz verbaut: gravity I

Jetzt hatten die Deppen bei CUBE wohl noch ein paar olle 1 1/8 Gabeln rumliegen und habe daher einfach einen Reduzierkonus verbaut. 

Nun habe ich eine neue tapered Gabel hier liegen welche ich einbauen möchte. Dumm nur, ich habe keinen 1.5" Gabelkonus, da ich davon ausgegangen war, den alten weiter verwenden zu können.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Ist dieser Konus der richtige?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33974_Gabelkonus-H6078-.html

Das untere Lager hat die Kennzeichnung: 1.5" ACB 36° x 45° 073#

Es gibt die Konen ja mit 36° und 45° Anschrägung soweit ich weiß. Welcher ist denn jetzt der Richtige?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Vincy (20. Juli 2013)

Den Gabelkonus kannst damit nicht verwenden, da der Gravity1 Unten ein offenes Kugellager hat (kein Industrielager/Cartridge). Da brauchst einen speziellen Gabelkonus oder einen Reduzierring (von 1.5 to 1 1/8").

http://abload.de/image.php?img=gravity1umar0.jpg


----------



## Vincy (20. Juli 2013)

Brauchst da das Unterteil oder den Gabelkonus vom Gravity DX

http://abload.de/image.php?img=gravitydx4cb8m.jpg


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Juli 2013)

Hi Vincy.

Erst mal Danke für die Antwort.

Also unten ist kein "offenes" Lager verbaut?!
Das Dingen ist von TH Industries.
Sieht so aus:

http://pics.ricardostatic.ch/2_7111...er-kugellager-fuer-steuersatz-steuerlager.jpg

(keon Originalbild)

Außerdem habe ich ja unten ein 1.5" Lager und der Gabelschaft ist unten ebenfalls 1.5" und oben 1 1/8", eben tapered. 

Also mit einem Reduzierkonus kann ich nix anfangen.

Die Innenweite des Konus müsste 40 mm haben.

Auf der CUBE Seite steht: FSA Gravity 1/DX Pro, oben Zero Stack 1 1/2" reduziert auf 1 1/8", unten 1 1/2" extern


----------



## Vincy (20. Juli 2013)

Hier ist dieser beim Hanzz SL angegeben
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a80031/hanzz-sl-grey-metal-blue.html






Steuersatz *FSA Gravity 1/DX Pro*, oben Zero Stack 1 1/2" reduziert auf 1 1/8", unten 1 1/2" extern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Juli 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier ist dieser beim Hanzz SL angegeben
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a80031/hanzz-sl-grey-metal-blue.html
> 
> 
> ...



Genau der isses!

Der Steuersatz ist doch für die Aufnahme von tapered Gabelschäften geeignet?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Juli 2013)

Also war doch der von mir zuerst genannte Konus (H6078 / {NO.55-6}) richtig, oder?

Siehe auch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=641734


----------



## Vincy (20. Juli 2013)

Der DX pro ist mit Industrielager.
Brauchst für tapered Gabel dann den abgebildeten Gabelkonus.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Juli 2013)

Also den H6083.

Hm, mal sehen wo ich den herbekomme...

Danke Vincy.


----------



## Vincy (20. Juli 2013)

Kannst den von dir zuerst genannten Gabelkonus da auch nehmen.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33974_Gabelkonus-H6078-.html


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Juli 2013)

Noch mal Danke Vincy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. Juli 2013)

So: dank Vincys Unterstützung hier und der pünktlichen Kleinteillieferung habe ich dann letztes WE endlich die neue Forke verbauen können. 

So schaut's nun aus:














Weitere Umbauten sind aktuell nicht mehr geplant.

Fährt sich auf jeden Fall genial mit der Totem!


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Juli 2013)

Gefällt mir . Was wiegts?


----------



## exscade- (30. Juli 2013)

Schönen guten Abend, 

nach einer langen Zeit des stillen Mitlesens will ich mich hier nun auch endlich mal aktiv beteiligen. 

Fahre mein Hanzz nun schon fast ein ganzes Jahr.

Das ist das gute Stück:





Demnächst muss aber mal einiges dran geändert werden. Wie schon häufig erwähnt, benötige ich dringend einen neuen Dämpfer und wenn das Budget noch reicht eine andere Kurbel. Und dann mal sehen was es feines gibt...

@Al_Carbon die Totem macht sich gut, wirkt echt bullig.  Hab neulich in Willingen aufm Bike Festival auch zwei gesehen mit ner Totem, wirkte dann auf jeden Fall nochmal massiver wie auf einem Foto. Wenn sie auch so funktioniert wie sie aussieht muss ich da auch nochmal drüber nachdenken


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (31. Juli 2013)

@ Müs:

Gewicht? Was ist das? 
Keine Ahnung um ehrlich zu sein. Bei Rahmengröße L würde ich knappe 19 kg vermuten. 
Müsste mir mal ne Hängewaage organisieren. Aber ich will's viell. gar nicht wissen 

@ exscade:

Was den Dämpfer betrifft: der original verbaute "Dämpfer" ist mau. Merken die meisten aber erst, wenn sie den Neuen drin haben. 
Bei der Domain hat mich zum einen die Optik gestört (ja ich geb's zu ) aber auch das Ansprechverhalten und die Federwegsausnutzung. Beides ist bei der Totem deutlich besser.

Wie man ja an den Reifen erkennen kann, bin ich momentan eher gemäßigt unterwegs. Finde das Hanzz ist ein super Allrounder. Wenn ich's krachen lassen will kommen vorne Baron 2.5 und hinten RQ in 2.4 druff. Die liegen auf Abruf im Keller!


----------



## exscade- (31. Juli 2013)

Die Domain wirkt gegen die Totem ja auch wie ein Zahnstocher  

Beim Dämpfer bin ich noch total unentschlossen, wieder Stahl oder doch mal was mit Luft ausprobieren? Stahl ist günstiger aber Luft eben leichter. Vom Federverhalten her weiß ich es auch nicht, bin noch nie einen Luftdämpfer gefahren. Aber denke, dass es letzten Endes allein schon aus Kostengründen Stahl wird.


----------



## gobo (31. Juli 2013)

al sieht gut aus,sauber!!
aber die.....l!!!ich trau es mir nicht es auszusprechen!!
ja dann haste ja nun alles richtig gemacht in bezug auf die performance des fahrwerks.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (31. Juli 2013)

Jaja Gobo... ich weiß. 
Dir gefallen Griffe und Kurbel nicht. 
Macht aber nix. 

Zum Thema Feder oder Luft:
Ich denke es kommt immer ganz drauf an, wie ein Dämpfer mit dem jeweiligen Hinterbau zusammenarbeitet.
Bin vorher 3 Jahre lang ein Stereo mit Luftfahrwerk gefahren und will meine "Federn" nicht mehr missen! 
Hinten dauernd Durschschläge bei 20% SAG und strafferem Setup und vorne sackte mir ständig die Gabel weg bei längerer Abfahrten.

Aber das muss wohl jeder für sich rausfinden.

Ich persl. würde aber an einem FR tendenziell eher ein Stahlfederfahrwerk verbauen.


----------



## gobo (1. August 2013)

al das muß aber nicht unbedingt!freund von mir hat sich nun auch ein voltage zugelegt mit einem vivid air und das ding funzt top!!er hatte anfangs 40%sag(lach) und meinte das würde so gehen.hat nach der ersten abfahrt doch noch luft in den dämpfer getan und gut.
mit der heutigen dämpfertechnik denke ich mal ist das egal ob coil oder air da kommt es eher auf den eigenen geschmack und vorlieben an.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (1. August 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> al das muß aber nicht unbedingt!...



Habe ich doch auch nicht behauptet, oder?

Persl. fahre ich dennoch lieber Coil statt Air.


----------



## exscade- (1. August 2013)

Hab mich ja schon ein wenig in den im September kommenden CCDB Air CS verliebt. Mal schauen wie der Ladenpreis so wird und ob ich es über's Herz bringe so viel Kohle dafür hinzulegen. Wenn man's nicht ausprobiert kann man's nicht wissen, also werde ich es mal wagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (1. August 2013)

Hey al,

Gefällt, dein Hanzz 
Bashguard passt perfekt ins Hanzz, find ich 
Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung, entweder ne Totem oder ne fast neue Fox Float und hab mich dann zu gunsten des Gewichts für die Fox entschieden

Kette rechts!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (2. August 2013)

Gewicht ist mir ziemlich schnuppe bzw. für mich immer zweitrangig! 

Jo der Bash passt farblich wirklich genau zu den Eloxalteilen am Hanzz.

Was ich allerdings Kagge finde ist, dass die bei CUBE die Blautöne insgesamt nicht angleichen konnten. Bei den ersten bikes war das etwas besser aber aktuell... Das Blau im Rahmen stimmt mal gar nicht mit dem Rest überein.
Die haben nicht mal den gleichen Gelbton am Hinterbau wie am Hauptrahmen getroffen. 

Na ja.

Eine Umbaumaßnahme steht allerdings noch an. Die beiden Züge nach hinten für die Schaltung und Bremse müssen wieder wie vorher verlegt werden. Beim Zusammenbau des Rahmens hatte ich das leider nicht mit bedacht... 

Aber ist ja schnell erledigt.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (2. August 2013)

Noch mal ne Frage zur Zee bzw. generell zu Shimano-Bremsen:

Kann ich die Bremsleitung vom Bremshebel abschrauben und nachher einfach so wieder aufschrauben?

Habe die Leitungen zwar damals selber gekürzt, aber ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie das am Ende der Leitung ausgesehen hat. Brauche ich ggfs. ne neue Olive?
Die wird doch nur bei der "ersten" Montage auf die Leitung gepresst, daher müsste ich die Leitung doch nachträglich abziehen und auch wieder aufstecken können ohne eine neue Olive zu verwenden, oder?

Entlüften werde ich dann eh, aber ich habe keine "Oliven" mehr im Haus. 

Frage, weil ich wie gesagt die Leitung wieder durch den blauen Umlenkhebel legen möchte.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. August 2013)

Nee, brauchst keine neuen. Du solltest die aber vorher entkernen, sonst gibts Stau in der Leitung .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (9. August 2013)

So, jetzt mit vernünftiger Leitungsführung:





Zum Glück hatte ich die Leitungen damals etwas länger gelassen. 

Hey Müs, du wirst das gute Stück aber irgendwie nicht los, oder?
Verstehe ich gar nicht bei der "Sorglos-Ausstattung".


----------



## Trust2k (9. August 2013)

Trés Chic !! =]

Hanzz und Totem.. Die gehören einfach zusammen *smile*


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (9. August 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> ...
> Hanzz und Totem.. Die gehören einfach zusammen *smile*



Finde ich auch. 
Werde sie auch nicht mehr voneinander trennen!


----------



## gobo (9. August 2013)

@müs:das hätte ich mal sagen sollen mit dem entkernen hahahaha.

das soll jetzt kein blöder kommentar sein aber ich habs ja gesagt das man sich nicht um ein hanzz reißen wird!!warum das so ist weiß ich leider nicht aber vorallem die ausstattung von müs seinem hanzz sollte zumindest den ein oder anderen schon ansprechen!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. August 2013)

Ach, ich weiss es auch nicht. "Leider" hauen YT und Canyon neue Räder zum gleichen Preis raus, da würde ich es mir als Einsteiger wohl auch zwei Mal überlegen. Aber was solls, irgendwann werde ich es schon los . Oder ich schiesse mir günstig einen Specialized- oder Nicolairahmen und baue alles um, dann werden sich sicher alle drum reissen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. August 2013)

Vielleicht liegt's wirklich daran, dass das Hanzz eben nicht richtig Fisch noch Fleisch ist.
Gemeint ist: es ist in meinen Augen weder ein reinrassiger FR/DH noch ein AM/Enduro bike.

Irgendwie "schwebt" es irgendwo dazwischen. 

Aber gerade das gefällt mir am Hanzz so sehr. 
Es hat einen unglaublich großen Einsatzbereich der vieles abdeckt.
Aber für Profis (da schließe ich mich aus) ist genau das wahrsl. ein schlechter Kompromiss?


----------



## Trust2k (10. August 2013)

Ich mag gerade die goldene Mitte daran, ich komm prima bergauf und noch besser runter, mein armes AMS verstaubt schon im Keller


----------



## gobo (10. August 2013)

ich glaub mal eher das die karre keinen kult faktor hat weil auch im park sieht man fast kein hanzz oder 215.
wenn mal sieht was die günstigste version kostet da bekommste auch ein status oder yt für!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. August 2013)

Jap, das stimmt wohl. Bisher habe ich nur drei weitere Hanzze in freier Wildbahn gesehen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. August 2013)

Also was die Optik der YT-bikes anbelangt: :kotzsorry)
Habe ich damals auch in Betracht gezogen wegen dem zugegeben guten PLV aber geht optisch mal gar nicht.

Und Kultfaktor??? Braucht man sowas? 
Aber kann natürlich sein. Mir soll's recht sein, ich will eh kein bike fahren, womit jeder Depp im Bikepark unterwegs ist. 

Was soll's...

Ach ja: das gelbe Voltage (mittlerweile von dir?) ist übrigens Porno!!!


----------



## gobo (11. August 2013)

@al:wieso mittlerweile von mir???das war schon immer von mir!!!hab ich damals als kompl.rad gekauft und dann nach meinen wünschen umgebaut.
gestern ist was neues bei uns eingezogen und da werd ich meiner fantasie mal wieder freien lauf lassen,ach ich liebe das rad(beide natürlich!!lach).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyWeiden (11. August 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen wir ich am 2013 model den bremshebel nachjustieren kann das er nicht soweit durchbremst?
geht schon fast am lenker an...danke


----------



## Griggs (11. August 2013)

Mahlzeit! Ich hab nen Problem und da hier die Leute mit dem besten Geschmack sitzen hoffe ich der ein oder andere kann mir vielleicht weiter helfen. 

Kurz zusammen gefasst: Kurbel (Raceface Respond) wurde ausgebaut, alle Schrauben mit Loctite angezogen und wieder eingebaut. Danach hatte ich einen Versatz zwischen Kurbel und Innenlager (1. Bild) und jetzt schleift die Kette im 1. Ritzel am 2. Ritzel. Ich war damit schon beim Fachhändler, der hat sie auch ein und wieder ausgebaut, alles soweit ok. Seine Begründung war, das die Kettenführung Mist sei und ausgetauscht werden sollte, der Spalt aber normal sei. Das ist aber quatsch, denn vorher ging es ja auch und ich bin mir sicher, das mir das aufgefallen wäre. Kann es vielleicht sein, das die Kurbelachse (ich nenn sie jetzt einfach mal so) die in den Kurbelarm geht (2. Bild) sich irgendwie verschoben hat und der Versatz daher kommt? Sind das überhaupt 2 einzelne Teile, die entweder gesteckt oder geschraubt sind? Wäre echt dankbar wenn jemand nen Tipp hat, oder bei sich mal kurz nachschaut...













@_AndyWeiden_
Wenn der Bremshebel zu viel Spiel hat, musste doch nur das kleine Rädchen drehen was sich da befindet!?!


----------



## AndyWeiden (11. August 2013)

ich hab des mittels Schraube nachgestellt. Ganz zufrieden bin ich im Vergleich mit der Vorderbremse immernoch nicht.
Desweiteren schleift die hintere Scheibenbremse...


----------



## Griggs (11. August 2013)

@AndyWeiden

Also das sollte nun wirklich kein Problem sein... gibt auch sowas wie ne Suchfunktion, das fahren schaffste hoffentlich alleine
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX-u24l2uFc"]Scheibenbremse  schleiffrei einstellen  an FahrrÃ¤der - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. August 2013)

Also, wenn keiner was sagt, versuch ich's mal:

1.)  Kurbel ist in Ordnung, der Versatz ist mE so richtig.
2.)  ja das sind 2 Teile, sonst müsste es ja aus einem Block gefräst sein.  Beide Teile sind "gesteckt" (ähnlich wie beim Schaft einer Gabel). Durch Anschrauben bekommst du so einen Versatz aber niemals hin, da beim Treten wesentlich höhere Kräfte wirken.
3.)  Da der Versatz nicht auf der Antriebsseite ist, würde er die Kettenlinie eh nicht beeinflussen.

Vermutung: du hast evtl. einen Distanzring vergessen. Der steckt normalerweise auf der Antriebsseite zwischen Lagerschale und Kurbel. Ohne Distanzring steht die Kurbel von oben gesehen dann evtl. zu weit nach links, so dass die Kettenlinie nicht mehr stimmt. aber eigentlich ist beim Hanzz kein Spacer notwendig. Daher:

2. Vermutung: deine KeFü ist tatsächlich im Eimer, verbogen oder einfach nur falsch eingestellt. Mach doch mal bitte ein Bild von der Sektion (alles eingebaut). Dann kann man dir besser helfen.


----------



## Griggs (12. August 2013)

@___Al_Carbon___

Also erstmal danke ich dir, das du dir die Zeit genommen hast 

1. Ok. Das einzige was mich daran wundern würde ist, das mir der Schlitz aufgefallen wäre. Fahre nun schon viele Monate damit rum und beim regelmäßigen säubern, hätte ich das doch gemerkt!? Da würde sich ja ne Menge Dreck sammeln. Oder gibt es irgendwelche Adapter die man auf den "Versatz" drauf steckt? Wobei der ja dann auch dabei gewesen wäre. Ein Freund von mir hat zwar nen anderes Fahrrad, aber die selbe Kurbel. Bei ihm liegt alles an.

2. Ja, das hab ich mir gedacht. Wäre auch unlogisch... der Versatz müsste ja aussen sein, denn es drückt die Kurbel ja nicht rein, sondern raus 

3. Das stimmt auch, auf der Antriebsseite liegt alles an. Aber das wundert mich, den vorher lief ja alles bestens. Dann Kurbel rein und raus, Schlitz da und auf einmal schleift die Kette.

Also vielleicht hat sich durch den Ausbau auch irgendwie die Schaltung verstellt und man kriegt das wieder hin, aber mit dem Schlitz will ich mich trotzdem nicht abfinden  Distanzringe waren auch keine dabei.

Mach ich. Das gute Stück liegt jetzt noch in Einzelteilen vor mir, warte noch auf den DHL Mann, dann wird alles wieder zusammen gebaut.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. August 2013)

Hab's mir noch mal angeschaut.

Also der graue Bereich im Versatz könnte in der Tat eine Verschiebung andeuten. Aber das wäre das erste Mal, dass ich sowas sehe. 

Aber ein minimaler Versatz ist original schon vorhanden.
Guckst du hier: klick


----------



## Griggs (12. August 2013)

Das find ich gar nicht gut

Tatsache, das sieht fast aus wie bei mir, wenn man das Bild mal etwas schwenken könnte...

Ich hab mal ein paar alte Fotos rausgesucht, kann man zwar nur im Zoom gut erkennen, aber da scheint zwischen Innenlager und Kurbel noch ein "brauner Ring" zu sein... sollte ich den wirklich übersehen haben??? Das wäre peinlich, vor allem müsste der dann hier irgendwo sein, aber nix da. Würde aber allerdings immer noch nicht das Problem mit der Kette erklären.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. August 2013)

Also die Fotos bringen so ziemlich genau.... nix! 

So generell: es kann eigentlich nur an der rechten Seite (Antriebsseite) liegen!
Wenn du auf der anderen Seite den Spacer (was unüblich ist) vergessen haben solltest, hätte das für die Kettenlinie eigentlich keine Auswirkung. Dann wäre lediglich die "Aufstecklänge" zwischen Kettenblatt und dem Vielzahn reduziert.

Du ziehst die Kettenblätter ja mit der Schraube auf den Vielzahn. Wenn jetzt nicht gerade Big Arni die Schraube da reingehämmert hat, kannst du das Kettenblatt nicht weiter aufziehen, wie die Nuten im Vielzahn an Länge haben. (heute ist nicht mein Tag, sorry für die Wortwahl).

Wenn die Kettenblätter nun zu weit links stehen, dann muss zwischen Kettenblatt und Lagerschale ein Spacer hin. Anders geht's nicht.

Selbst wenn die Achse verrutscht wäre, müsste das Kettenblatt an seiner Position bleiben. Es kann sich ja nur an der Lagerschale abstützen. Das Kettenblatt würde dementsprechend einfach auf der Achse Richtung Lagerschale wandern - zumindest bist die Nuten des Vielzahns zu Ende sind.

Also: entweder hast du einen Spacer vergessen (passiert den Besten! ) oder du müsstest mal ein close-up von der Baustelle machen.


----------



## Griggs (13. August 2013)

Eine lange Nacht geht zu Ende... und es funktioniert! Verstehen tuh ich es zwar nicht wirklich, aber das spielt nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle  Also als erstes ist der "Versatz" wirklich richtig so, auch wenn ich es nicht gedacht hätte. Da scheine ich den braunen Ring, den ich auf den Fotos ausgemacht habe, irgendwie verlegt zu haben. Oder er liegt noch beim Händler, wer weiss, werd mir dafür noch was passendes besorgen. Das war verwirrend, weil ich das eine "Problem" auf das andere bezogen hab. Und zweitens konnte es, wie du sagst, nur noch an der Antriebsseite liegen. Nachdem ich die Kettenführung neu ausgerichtet habe, hat es geklappt. Jetzt schleift die Kette nicht mehr, zwar liegt die Kette im 1. Kettenblatt nicht mehr auf der Kettenführung, womit wir aber wieder am Anfang wären... die Kettenführung ist Mist  

Macht alles wenig Sinn, weil es vorher ja auch funktioniert hat, aber Hauptsache es geht wieder. Werd mich dann auf Dauer mal nach einer anderen Kettenführung umsehen. Am besten für zwei Kettenblätter, meine scheint mir nur für eins gedacht zu sein!? Auf jedenfall vielen dank für deinen Einsatz, fühl dich auf nen Bier eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. August 2013)

*Vorsicht!*
Die Kette liegt nur bei einem der beiden Kettenblätter in der "Rille" der Führungsrolle. Auf dem anderen liegt sie oben auf der Kante! Das ist jedoch völlig normal und muss auch so sein! 

Danke für das virtuelle Bier!


----------



## Griggs (13. August 2013)

Jap, genau das ist wohl auch das Problem. Anscheinend lag das schleifen der Kette daran, das sie im 1. Kettenblatt nicht mehr auf die Führungsrolle drauf gesprungen ist und somit einen Versatz hatte. Durch das umstellen der Kettenführung hat sich das dann anscheinend erledigt, aber ideal ist es noch nicht. Hab auch gesehen das du die selbe Kettenführung hast!? Dann scheint es bei dir zu funktionieren?

Wenn ich jetzt wüsste wo du den Smiley her hast, würde ich mit anstossen


----------



## Flairco (13. August 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

fährt jemand sein Hanzz regelmäßig auf dem Geisskopf? Ich bin dort regelmäßig oben und würde mich freuen wenn jemand die Piste mit mir rockt, fahre jede Strecke und lasse keinen Sprung aus, also wirds nicht langweilig  

greets!


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. August 2013)

Whooohoho, der lebt ja immer noch!  Ich dachte, dein Hanzz gäbs dank Rocky Mountain nicht mehr?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. August 2013)

Wer hat denn gesagt, dass er die Strecke mit dem Hanzz fährt? 

*@ Griggs:* auf dem kleinen KB muss sie Kette oben auf der Kante liegen (also aus Fahrersicht gesehen links). Erst auf dem großen Kettenblatt wandert die Kette in die Mitte (Rille) der Führungsrolle.

Stell den Winkel der KeFü mal vernünftig ein. Die Rolle darf nicht zu nah an der Kurbel stehen. Allerdings auch nicht zu weit weg, sonst läuft die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt (gepaart mit einem kleinen Ritzel hinten) nicht mehr auf der Führungsrolle sonder frei darüber.

Wie gesagt, ein Foto hätte da vieles einfacher gemacht, aber kriegst das schon hin.


----------



## Flairco (14. August 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Whooohoho, der lebt ja immer noch!  Ich dachte, dein Hanzz gäbs dank Rocky Mountain nicht mehr?



Habe die Ehre Müsli 

Cube
Rocky Mountain
Scott

und etz wieder Cube =)

Geht ohne Kompromisse. Paar Seiten vorher habe ich gelesen, dass das Hanzz nix ganzes und nix halbes ist, doch wenn man die entsprechenden Umbauten vornimmt (Lift hoch), kann man damit auch die Downhilltracks rocken und zwar mit Vollgas! Finde das Bike, von denen die ich bisher gefahren habe, am besten, am stimmigsten um es genauer auszudrücken 

Also wenn jemand Bock hat (vor allem Du Lee) ab zum Geisskopf und ein paar Runden rocken 

greets


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. August 2013)

Würde ich gerne, ist aber ohne Auto ein bisschen weit weg . Und überhaupt, warum hast du mir dann meines nicht abgekauft!!???!


----------



## Deleted138492 (15. August 2013)

Ich bin am Wochenende in Willingen, möchte sich jemand anschließen?


----------



## exscade- (16. August 2013)

Hmm, wäre eigentlich fast um die Ecke... aber schon verplant  ganzes Wochenende oder nur Samstag/Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (17. August 2013)

Hey Guys,

also das hat sich jetzt erstmal erledigt... warum? seht selbst 

Und ich dachte mir schon, was da so klappert 



hat mir definitiv den Tag versüßt. 

Danke an das Angebot Lee, ich bräuchte nur den Rahmen, also wenn du in Einzelteilen verkaufst, nehm ich ihn dir sofort ab. 

Danke an exscade- dass du mitgefahren wärst


----------



## Flairco (17. August 2013)

sry. doppelpost.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2013)

Eventuell, ich wollte es an sich komplett verkaufen... Wie viel würdest du mir geben?

Aber - aua!


----------



## exscade- (17. August 2013)

Aua triffts da ganz gut, schon ziemlich heftig... 

Wie lange gibt Cube denn Garantie auf den Rahmen? Ich würde da erstmal versuchen was rauszuholen, außer du hattest irgendwie was verbaut was in dem Bereich gar nicht gepasst hat. Normal sollte der Rahmen dort ja nicht reißen... fragen kost' nichts 

Ja wenn dann hätte ich nur morgen Zeit gehabt und hätte das ganze sehr spontan machen müssen, aber wäre kein Thema gewesen, Willingen ist nur ne gute Autostunde weg. Soll aber morgen auch regnen wie aus Eimern laut Wetterbericht


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. August 2013)

Ich glaube, nur zwei Jahre auf FR-und DH-Rahmen.

Ich bin übrigens auch noch morgen in Willingen .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. August 2013)

Das ist ja echt Schei3e man! 

Wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (18. August 2013)

Mein Beileid .. ((

Schreib trotzdem mal Cube an, sind ja recht kulant.

Vllt machen se ja was


----------



## Flairco (18. August 2013)

MÃ¼s Lee schrieb:


> Eventuell, ich wollte es an sich komplett verkaufen... Wie viel wÃ¼rdest du mir geben?
> 
> Aber - aua!



Hey Lee, ich orientiere mich gerade an den Preisen die Cube fÃ¼r einen neuen Rahmen verlangt, diese liegen bei ca. 500 â¬ (worÃ¼ber ich sehr froh bin, weil das im Gegensatz zu nem Nicolai mit 1600 â¬ ein wahres SchnÃ¤ppchen ist). Ich kann dir erst sagen wie viel ich dir geben wÃ¼rde, wenn der ehemalige Besitzer mir Bescheid gibt was sein Shop dazu sagt. 




exscade- schrieb:


> Aua triffts da ganz gut, schon ziemlich heftig...
> 
> Wie lange gibt Cube denn Garantie auf den Rahmen? Ich wÃ¼rde da erstmal versuchen was rauszuholen, auÃer du hattest irgendwie was verbaut was in dem Bereich gar nicht gepasst hat. Normal sollte der Rahmen dort ja nicht reiÃen... fragen kost' nichts
> 
> Ja wenn dann hÃ¤tte ich nur morgen Zeit gehabt und hÃ¤tte das ganze sehr spontan machen mÃ¼ssen, aber wÃ¤re kein Thema gewesen, Willingen ist nur ne gute Autostunde weg. Soll aber morgen auch regnen wie aus Eimern laut Wetterbericht



Ach sorry exscade, dachte du meintest du kÃ¶nntest mit aufn Geisskopf  Hab den Post von Lee Ã¼berlesen, dass er nach Willi. fÃ¤hrt. 

Wie Lee schon sagte, zwei Jahre gibts mehr nicht, der Rahmen ist 2 1/2 Jahre alt. Cube hab ich es auf jeden Fall schon geschickt, mal schauen was sie sagen. NatÃ¼rlich war da nichts verbaut, was da nicht hindarf, die Schrauben waren mit ihrem vorgegeben Drehmoment angezogen. Dass einzige was da drin war das nicht Serie ist, sind die Huber Buchsen.




___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt Schei3e man!
> 
> Wie ist das denn passiert?



Das wÃ¼rde mich auch mal interessieren, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, ich muss zugeben, ich habe das Bike nicht geschont und hab es, so weit es mein KÃ¶rper hergab, absolut am Limit bewegt. Vielleicht kennst du den steinigen Downhill am Geisskopf, da gabs schon auch einige Fehllandungen wo alles am Limit war, auch mit StÃ¼rzen etc. etc. Doch wie und bei was es letztlich passiert ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen 



Trust2k schrieb:


> Mein Beileid .. ((
> 
> Schreib trotzdem mal Cube an, sind ja recht kulant.
> 
> Vllt machen se ja was



Danke fÃ¼r dein Beileid, doch solange es der Rahmen ist und nicht ein wichtiger Knochen an meinem KÃ¶rper 

Angeschrieben hab ich sie auf jeden Fall, dass mit der Kulanz kann ich sogar noch von meinem ersten Cube Rahmen bestÃ¤tigen, da hatte ich auch schon einen Riss im Rahmen, damals wars aber noch die Kettenstrebe, diese wurde ohne jegliche Probleme ersetzt und die Lager wurden mir auch gleich kostenlos am ganzen Bike erneuert. Bleibt erstmal nur die Hoffnung, ansonsten kommt einfach ein neuer, denn mit 500 â¬ kann man schon leben, ansonsten funktioniert noch alles an dem Bike


----------



## Trust2k (18. August 2013)

Ja 500 Euro is ja wirklich ok, tut zwar trotzdem weh aber da haste dann auch Ruhe für die nächsten 2 Jahre.

Das aktuelle Hanzz SL find ich vom Rahmen auch echt chic.

Kannst auch mal beim Schliersee Radhaus gucken, die verkaufen auch Hanzz Rahmen für 489 ohne Dämpfer


----------



## sin0 (19. August 2013)

Hallo,
wollte mich hier auch mal nach erfolgreicher Registrierung kurz melden.

Also "Hallo" an alle die hier so rumgeistern...
Eure Beiträge haben mir bisher sehr viel geholfen (mein 2012er Hanzz dankt euch). Macht weiter so... ;-)


----------



## Flairco (19. August 2013)

Wie findet ihr die Farbe? 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...mpaign=email-ContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2013)

Grausam. Nimm meinen . Ganz im Ernst, ich will das Teil loswerden.


----------



## Flairco (19. August 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Grausam. Nimm meinen . Ganz im Ernst, ich will das Teil loswerden.



Jo Lee, 

ich muss mir das noch überlegen, vor allem warte ich noch auf die Nachricht vom Shop, weil wenn die mir nen guten Preis für einen neuen Rahmen geben, nehme ich natürlich den neuen. Außerdem hast du mir immer noch keinen Preis gesagt, den du für den Rahmen willst. 

Eine Frage wieder an die Allgemeinheit, wie bekomme ich vom Steuersatz diese Teile oben und unten aus dem Rahmen wieder raus, und in einen neuen wieder rein. 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung, sag mir was du bereit wÃ¤rst dafÃ¼r zu geben. Mir blutet allerdings das Herz, wenn ich sehe, dass es den neu schon fÃ¼r unter 500â¬ gibt...

Den Steuersatz muss man rausschlagen, und zwar mit solchem Werkzeug. Frag einfach in irgendeinem Laden, ob sie dir den schnell rausschlagen. Einpressen kann man ihn selbst mit einer Gewindestange, zwei Muttern und Unterlegscheiben. Das kostet vielleicht 10â¬ im Baumarkt. Ich hab mir dafÃ¼r eine M20er Stange, passende Muttern und Scheiben mit 60mm Aussendurchmesser besorgt, das klappt wunderbar. Man muss dabei nur aufpassen, dass man die Lagerschalen auch gerade einpresst.


----------



## Trust2k (19. August 2013)

Da gibts einen Steuersatzaustreiber.




Kannst aber auch versuchen ihn mit gefühl mit einem Kupferrohr rauszuklopfen.

Dann in den neuen Rahmen einpressen oder mit einem Schonhammer gleichmäßig einschlagen.

Hier das Werkzeug zum einpressen.



Kann man aber auch aus einer Gewindestange und großen Unterlegscheiben aus dem Baumarkt selber basteln.

Kannst auch bei dem Händler um die Ecke fragen ob du dir sowas leihen kannst oder lässt es dort machen.
Kostet net wirklich net die Welt, billiger als ein neuer Steuersatz sicherlich


----------



## Trust2k (19. August 2013)

Müs Lee war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (19. August 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Müs Lee war schneller



Danke euch zwei!! Werd einfach zum Shop gehen, denn das Werkzeug zu kaufen kommt mich wahrscheinlich teurer, als diese einmalige Behandlung durch den Laden um die Ecke. 

Ja Lee, dass ist auch genau mein Ding, wenn du nen komplett neuen Rahmen (2013) für 480 EUR bekommst, da kann ich für deinen gebrauchten wirklich nur nen Preis von 300 EUR ansetzten und da ist die Frage ob ich dich dann überhaupt frage, denn ich will ja auch nicht unverschämt sein. Würde ich selber ja nicht wollen. 

Deswegen glaube ich eher weniger, dass ich die Wahl auf deinen fällt, so gern ich dich hab 

Danke nochmal für die Antworten, bin wiedermal schlauer!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. August 2013)

Jo, kann ich verstehen. Bei nur 300 würde ich aber bitterlich weinen...  Da macht der sich als Wanddeko bestimmt besser .


----------



## Flairco (28. August 2013)

Ich muss:

(I like it )

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/hanzz/


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. August 2013)

Oh verdammt, das kann ich verstehen!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (28. August 2013)

Joa, die Farbkombo hat was... gab 2008 ein Stereo das so ähnlich aussah. Nannte sich milky-green oder so ähnlich.

Aber Nasslackierung finde ich persl. nicht so schön.
Vor allem ist Anodisierung oder Pulverbeschichtung wesentlich resistenter.


----------



## exscade- (28. August 2013)

Habs auch eben auf der Cube Homepage entdeckt, naja ihr wart scheinbar genauso schnell. Ich persönlich finde es schlimm...  zumindest in Form des Komplettaufbaus, Farbton an sich ist hammer. Und die Wippe hätte irgendeine dazu passende kontrastreiche Farbe bekommen können.


----------



## buschhase (28. August 2013)

Ich finds geil! Würd super zu meiner BiFi passen (farblich)!

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## jormungandr1988 (28. August 2013)

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/hanzz/hanzz-sl-26/
Ich finds n bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ziemlich geil


----------



## Flairco (29. August 2013)

exscade- schrieb:


> Habs auch eben auf der Cube Homepage entdeckt, naja ihr wart scheinbar genauso schnell. Ich persönlich finde es schlimm...  zumindest in Form des Komplettaufbaus, Farbton an sich ist hammer. Und die Wippe hätte irgendeine dazu passende kontrastreiche Farbe bekommen können.



Danke, dass du das ansprichst, ich dachte mir nämlich genau das selbe, ne schwarze Wippe wäre besser gewesen, wiederum wäre mir dann wieder zu viel Schwarz am Bike gewesen, doch das ist meckern auf hohen Niveau, denke ich. Doch mal rein(!) vom optischen her geht das schon klar, oder?




___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Joa, die Farbkombo hat was... gab 2008 ein Stereo das so ähnlich aussah. Nannte sich milky-green oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Aber Nasslackierung finde ich persl. nicht so schön.
> Vor allem ist Anodisierung oder Pulverbeschichtung wesentlich resistenter.



Nur mal unter uns, ein - blöder - Sturz, scheuernde Kabel, Steinschläge usw. und der Lack ist dahin, der Pulverbeschichtete Lack bei mir hat auch nicht die Welt gehalten. Denkst nicht? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Unterschiede so rapide sind, denn wie gesagt, ein falscher Kontakt und der Lack ist hin, egal welche Konsistenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. August 2013)

Eine pulverbeschichtung ist kein Lack . Das kannst du dir eher als eine plastikartige, angebackene Substanz vorstellen und ist in der Tat eine ganze Ecke abriebfester als Lack. Aber der Rahmen sieht schon richtig geil aus! Lustig ist es allerdings, dass Cube zu faul war, die Ausfallenden auf dem Foto vom Pro grün zu eloxieren oder wenigstens zu photoshoppen .


----------



## Flairco (29. August 2013)

ok interessant, ich kenne mich damit wirklich nicht aus, jedoch weiß ich wie ein Rahmen nach einem Sturz oder ungebeten Kontak aussieht, da ist alles ab. Reibung kann man mit Tape schon unterbinden, doch ob der Nass ist oder mit Pulver beschichtet macht glaube ich bei einem direkten Kontakt mit Stein keinen Unterschied.

Sind die eigentlichen Ausfallenden grün?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. August 2013)

Doch, auch da macht es einen Unterschied. Die Pulverbeschichtung ist nämlich etwas dicker und sehr viel zäher als eine Lackierung, weswegen das Alu nicht so schnell freigeschrappt wird.

Zumindest beim SL sind sie schwarz.


----------



## Flairco (29. August 2013)

Uh ok, dachte dass es da keinen Unterschied macht, dann nehme ich es zurück. Mein altes Hanzz hatte auf jeden Fall freie Flächen, wo das Alu schön zu sehen war. Deswegen der Gedanke, dass es bei einem direkten Kontakt keinen Unterschied macht.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. August 2013)

Wollte da jetzt auch keine Wissenschaft draus machen. Aber wie Müs schon sagte: die anderen beiden Lacke sind deutlich resistenter. Auch bei Stürzen.
Beim Anodisierten "Lack" musst du schon die Felx holen um da was runter zu bekommen. (klar übertrieben )

Is ja auch Wurst.
Man sucht sein bike ja auch nicht primär nach der Farbbeschichtung aus, gell? 

Das blaue Ausfallende ist mal wieder typisch für CUBE.
Im Ansatz gut und im Detail - wie immer - nicht ausgereift.


----------



## Flairco (29. August 2013)

Ach, gut dass du das erwähnt hast, hat wenigstens einer (ich) wieder was dazugelernt ) Ne Wissenschaft ist daraus bestimmt schon geworden. 

Komm, so schlecht sind die Bikes doch nicht :love Die Bikes halten schon was aus und lassen sich ganz ordentlich fahren. Cube strengt sich doch auch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exscade- (29. August 2013)

Naja auch rein vom optischen her, bin ich mir da immer noch nicht sicher ob mir das gefallen würde. Bei den anderen Jahrgängen war es immer dreifarbig, was mMn ganz gut gelungen war. Diesmal allerdings nur zweifarbig... wie gesagt, der Grünton ist hammer, gar keine Frage, aber das Gesamtkonzept, wirkt unrund


----------



## the_simon (30. August 2013)

Guten Morgen, hab mir auch ein Hanzz als Allrounder zulegt!

Wird jedoch noch weiter dran gebastelt: Reverb - Sattel - schwarzer Bashguard

Vorderes Laufrad kommt auch noch wieder das originale schwarze rein: Ist jedoch derzeit noch beim Zentrieren!

Mit dem Dämpfer komm ich derzeit eigentlich ziemlich gut zurecht, bei meinem Gewicht wippt er im Tourenmodus nur minimalst, federt aber bergab alles gut weg.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. August 2013)

Hey Simon!

Glückwunsch!
Jetzt doch wieder ein Freerider?!
Wie biste denn noch an ein 2012er gekommen?

Was macht die Versicherung?
Hast du die Kohle für's Stereo zurück bekommen?

PS: lass es dir nicht wieder klauen!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. August 2013)

Flairco schrieb:


> ...
> Komm, so schlecht sind die Bikes doch nicht :love Die Bikes halten schon was aus und lassen sich ganz ordentlich fahren. Cube strengt sich doch auch an



Wenn sie sooo schlecht wären, dann würde ich nicht das dritte bike in Folge von dieser Marke fahren. 

Dennoch: im Detail sind die bikes teilw. nicht ausgereift. Das machen andere besser. Früher war der Preis dann noch das gewichtige Argument, aber was Canyon und YT da mittlerweile raushauen ist mindestens ebenbürtig oder sogar besser.

Aber dennoch: bin mit dem Hanzz zufrieden. Es fährt sich gut und das ist die Hauptsache!


----------



## Flairco (30. August 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Wenn sie sooo schlecht wären, dann würde ich nicht das dritte bike in Folge von dieser Marke fahren.
> 
> Dennoch: im Detail sind die bikes teilw. nicht ausgereift. Das machen andere besser. Früher war der Preis dann noch das gewichtige Argument, aber was Canyon und YT da mittlerweile raushauen ist mindestens ebenbürtig oder sogar besser.
> 
> Aber dennoch: bin mit dem Hanzz zufrieden. Es fährt sich gut und das ist die Hauptsache!



Ja das stimmt wirklich, Canyon und YT die zwei waren bei mir auch ganz vorn (neuer Rahmen), doch ich bin echt so einer der es nicht mag wenn er das "selbe" Bike nochmal sieht, da war ich mit meinem Hanzz am Geisskopf eher ne seltenheit. YT und Canyon seh ich sozusagen am laufenden Band. Hab nur einen einzigen gesehen, der das 2011er Hanzz hatte mit diesen dunklen Farbtönen und der blauen Wippe, wennst das kennst.

Aber tatsächlich als ich mein Studium in den USA fertig gebracht habe, waren wir fast zwei Monate in Cananda und sogar da hab ich n Hanzz gesehen  Es fuhr ein Einheimischer

Im großen und ganzen hast aber Recht, andere leisten eine noch bessere Arbeit zu einem billigeren Preis, außerdem habe ich von YT auch was den Support betrifft, bisher nur gutes gehört. Bike getauscht innerhalb von einer Woche etc. pp.

Cooles Bike Simon!! By the way, wie groß bist du denn? Viel weiter kannst den Sattel nicht mehr rausziehen oder?


----------



## the_simon (30. August 2013)

@ Al: 
Hatte mich zuerst nach allem was so bei Canyon/Cube/... im Bereich AM/Enduro derzeit gebraucht zu erstehen ist, und da hab ich dann das Hanzz über Kleinanzeigen gefunden 
Stand bei einem 1 Jahr rum, solang brauchte er um zu merken, dass es für ihn kein Rad ist um durch die Stadt zu fahren, so also schön neuwertig verkaufte...

Versicherung fürs Stereo lief alles problemlos, das Hanzz ist jetzt auch wieder voll versichert, aber aus den Augen lasse ich es absofort trotzdem nichtmehr! Fehler macht man nur einmal! 

Freerider, weil : Naja, es ist eben kein Freerider. Vorm Stereo hatte ich das Scott Voltage und das Teil war für meine Verhältnise vorne mit einem Kettenblatt und der Geometrie für nichts anderes zu gebrauchen als hier auf lokalen Strecken "bergab zu ballern". Hätte ich zwar "irgendwie" umbauen können, aber mMn wäre es immer sehr "träge" tourenmäßig gewesen. 

Das Hanzz hat jetzt schon 2 längere Touren(~a 80km) mitgemacht und fährt sich super. 
Nen gewisser Grund zum Kauf war aber auch die Bikepark Freigabe, falls ich doch nächstes Jahr mal Winterberg oder ähnliches wieder ansteuern möchte - wo es sogar locker mit meinem damaligen Voltage mithalten kann.  

 @Flairco: Bin etwa 1,90. Hab die originale Syntace-Stütze mit 400mm Länge noch drin. Auf Touren habe ich die Stütze auf der Skala bei 13 draußen, sodass die Stütze knapp unterm Oberrohr endet. Die soll aber bald noch einer Reverb mit 420mm weichen .  

*Vielleicht kann mir da jemand direkt weiterhelfen? Im Oberrohr sind die Schraublöcher für die Reverb beim 2012er-Modell. Gibts von Cube 'nen extra Schraubensatz für Reverb oder wie befestige ich die Kabel am besten? Hab noch nichts passendes in diversen Bike-Online-Shops gefunden - und die Klebelösungen gefallen mir ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht.*


----------



## exscade- (31. August 2013)

Bis 13 hab ich sie auch immer rausgezogen, bin etwa genauso groß. Sieht nur auf dem Bild nach mehr aus, da eher von unten fotografiert. 

Aber der Dämpfer sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu, weiß nicht ob dem wirklich so ist oder was ich erwarte, aber irgendwie bügelt der bei mir nichts weg. Vielleicht ist meine Feder auch einfach zu hart. Naja ich hab mich auf jeden Fall so auf den Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS (ouh man was ein langer Name ) eingeschossen, dass ich den kaufe wenn er draußen ist. Und dann mal sehen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. August 2013)

Kein Wunder, dass der Dämper dir nicht gefällt. Der taugt ja auch nix .


----------



## exscade- (31. August 2013)

Ich hab ja keinen Vergleich, also lass ich mich dann überraschen. Aber laut vieler Aussagen kann sich ein neuer Dämper ja nur positiv auswirken  kann's gar nicht mehr abwarten  aber das ist ja immer so, wenn es was neues gibt

btw hab gehört Rock Shox stampft ab nächster Saison die Totem ein, was soll ich denn dann nach dem Dämpferupgrade für ein Gabelupgrade durchführen. Scheint mir als wenn das 180er Segment da bald nichts mehr zu bieten hat, außer teurer Fox und BOS Gabeln... schon irgendwie traurig. Naja, wir werden es sehen


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. August 2013)

Jap, 2014 wirds keine Totem geben. Du kannst ja versuchen, noch irgendwo eine Marzocchi 66 abzugreifen oder die X-Fusion Vengeance HLR. Die hat aber leider nur 170mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (31. August 2013)

Vielleicht kommt ja n Nachfolger der Totem raus und deshalb wird die Produktion eingestellt? 

Und das neue Hanzz sieht echt mega aus


----------



## Etilefrin (31. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein Hänzzchen 2012. Seit dieser Saison springe ich in Willingen beide Roadgaps und nun hat mein Hinterrad heute zum zweiten Mal das Schaltwerk gefressen. Jedesmal Schaltauge und Schaltwerk neu. Immer wenn ich das kleine Roadgap in Willi fahre, geht`s Xx gut und dann peng. Bei der Landung, die auch nicht im Flat ist, rumpst es und das Schaltwerk gerät in die Speichen und alles ist Brei. Schaltwerk mit Loctite festgemacht. Original habe ich jetzt immer das SLX 9x mit langem Käfig gefahren. Würde es etwas bringen wenn ich auf ein Saint 9x mit kurzem Käfig wechsel. Vorne hat Hänzzchen aber 36/22, das passt eigentlich nicht mit nem kurzen Käfig, oder? Hat einer Rat?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (31. August 2013)

Dabei ist die Totem so ein feines Teil! 
Bin mal gespannt was RS dann für die 180mm Schiene raushaut.

*@ Etilefrin:* das liegt am Schaltauge. Was soll ein Wechsel des Schaltwerks bringen?!
DAs originale von CUBE ist ziemlicher Müll. Gibt hier im Forum jemanden der die nachgebaut hat, aber in besserer Quali.
*Müs*, weißt du nicht wer das war? Hattest das doch bei dir verbaut, oder?


----------



## morph027 (31. August 2013)

Ich vermute, dass die Lyrik die Totem ersetzt (fluppt super mit 180, siehe smubob's Hülse und Scott), da die Pike jetzt eigentlich den Part der Lyrik spielt...


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. September 2013)

@ Al: Das war MarcelNeubert und das ist noch immer verbaut ^^.

@ Morph: Denke ich auch. Irgendwie sterben die richtigen Freerideräder mitsamt Teilen so langsam aus. Travis, Totem, 66 etc. pp. Gibt nur noch Enduro, Superenduro, Light-DH, Agressive AM, Agressive Enduro, Light-FR und DH...


----------



## Flairco (2. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Mitfahrer,

ich bräuchte mal bitte eure Hilfe. Ich habe da ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer den ich hab. Das ist n DHX RC4, jedoch, wenn ich das Hinterrad am Sattel anhebe klackt es richtig, die hintere Befestigung vom Dämpfer bewegt sich minimal vor und zurück. 

Falls ihr denkt es wären die Buchsen, die sind völlig neu und mit dem dementsprechenden Werkzeug ausgetauscht worden, das Selbe gilt für die Schrauben die den Dämpfer halten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies vllt. was mit dem Riss in meinem Rahmen zu tun hat, da dieses Ruckeln auchnschon beim alten Rahmen zu merken war, jedoch wurden  die Buchsen in der Zwischenzeit getauscht. 

danke fürs Lesen


----------



## Mircwidu (3. September 2013)

Schau mal ob es die Feder ist, welche sich minimal im Dämpfer bewegt. Einfach mal noch ne Umdrehung spannen und schauen ob es immer noch der Fall ist.

Ansonsten mal alle Lager kontrollieren. Ist zwar selten aber auch die können Spiel bekommen.


----------



## gobo (3. September 2013)

ohh hier ist ja richtig was los.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. September 2013)

So ziemlich genau das wollte ich auch vorschlagen. Hört sich nach losem Federteller an.
Aber gerade bei deiner "Fahrweise"   könnten die Lager durchaus einen mit bekommen haben. Oder ne Schraube an den vier Hauptlagern hat sich gelöst. Die hinter dem Kettenblatt sitz macht das nämlich schon mal sehr gerne. 

Was anderes als die drei Sachen kann's ja eigentlich nicht sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (3. September 2013)

doch es "könnte" auch die hülse sein welche durch den dämpfer geht!
es sei den er hat schon die norglide lager drin dann nicht.
problem hatte ich damals auch.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. September 2013)

Welche Hülse? Die wo durch den Dämpfer geht?


----------



## Flairco (3. September 2013)

Yeah danke für eure Antworten Jungs!! 

Werd ich gleich mal probieren, so oder so, fahre jetzt aufn Geisskopf, ob mit oder ohne ruckeln  War etz schon zwei Wochen nicht mehr oben 

Also die Hauptlager sind alle neu und noch nicht gefahren worden, laut dem Verkäufer wurden diese in einer dementsprechenden Werkstatt gemacht, die Schrauben habe ich auf festen Sitz geprüft und sollt mMn passen, da tut sich nichts, wenn der Dämpfer ausgebaut ist, ist alles felsenfest. 

Ich schreib dann wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.

Danke nochmal


----------



## gobo (3. September 2013)

ja genau.


----------



## Flairco (3. September 2013)

o.k Leute, also das Ruckeln gibts nicht mehr, war hwsl. die Feder, jetzt sitzt alles so, wie es soll 

thanks a lot


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (4. September 2013)

Flairco schrieb:


> ... war *hwsl*. die Feder ...



Also wenn du die Feder etwas nachgespannt hast und daraufhin das "Klacken" weg war, dann war's die wohl 100%tig oder?  

*@ Gobo*: weiß jetzt immer noch nicht welche Hülse du meintest (interessiert mich jetzt ), aber falls du die Buchsen meintest - die konnten es nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (4. September 2013)

Hahaha da ist was dran


----------



## skyoli (17. September 2013)

Hallo an alle,

meine Frage zum Cube Hanzz Modell 2012.

Welchen Dämpfer könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Ich möchte mir ein entsprechendes MTB mit mehr Federweg zusammenbauen und habe im Bereich Dämpfer zu wenig Erfahrungen.

Würde in den Rahmen eine "leichtere" Lyrik Solo Air mit 170mm Federweg einbauen. 

Zielvorgabe wegen des Gewichtes trotz des schweren Rahmens unter 15 kg! Kurze leichte uphill Touren!!!

Bisher habe ich meine Erfahrungen mit mehr Federweg mit einem  MTB M.-Plus und 150 Sektor Coil und mit einer Lyrik Solo Air 160mm gemacht.

Was rät ihr mir wegen dem Dämpfer?
Was meint ihr zu dem Federweg der Gabel? 

Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Mühe  


Grüße

skyoli


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. September 2013)

Lyrik passt. Empfehlbare Dämpfer sind der Vivid Air, X-Fusion Vector Air, Marzocchi Roco Air, Manitou Swinger, Cane Creek Double Barrel Air, BOS Kirk oder Void.


----------



## Mooarc (17. September 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Lyrik passt. Empfehlbare Dämpfer sind der Vivid Air, X-Fusion Vector Air, Marzocchi Roco Air, Manitou Swinger, Cane Creek Double Barrel Air, BOS Kirk oder Void.



Fahre in meinem Hanzz den RS Monarch RC3 Plus (Mit Luftkammertuning), geht einwandfrei zum richtigen Freeriden, da sollten kleinere Touren auch aufjedenfall locker gehn ! Sehr empfehlenswerter Dämpfer


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. September 2013)

Ich habe übrigens aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach bald eine 170er Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH zu verkaufen. Wer Interesse hat... 

btw: Den Monarch RC3 Plus fahre ich auch, aber da fehlen mir ein wenig die Möglichkeiten zum Feintuning. An sich aber ein sehr tauglicher Dämpfer, das stimmt. Der 2014er soll anscheinend eine Dämpfung ähnlich dem Vivid erhalten haben, das kann nur gut sein.


----------



## Mooarc (18. September 2013)

Also Lyrik kann ich leider keine gebrauchen, bin mit meiner Totem Solo Air mehr als zufrieden ^^

Hab den Monarch hier im Bikemarkt erworben und der Vorbesitzer meinte inder beschreibung das hier : "Der Monarch Plus RC3 ist ein Alleskönner mit geringen Gewicht ähnlich dem Monarch und der verbesserten Dämpfung des Vivid Air."

Also denke nicht erst die 2014er Modelle, denn meiner is glaube ich 2012er baujahr ^^
Zum geringen gewicht, kann ich bestätigen, er is knapp 200g leichter als der Vivid air.
Und weis ja nicht was du alles Feintunen willst am Dämpfer, aber ich würde mal behaupten das Luftkammertuning reicht völlig aus, hab ich meinem Hanzz momentan 6 von max. 8 Gummiringen drin zum verkleinern der Luftkammer und das Teil spricht absolut sahnig an


----------



## Trust2k (18. September 2013)

Moin Moin.. was wiegen eure Hanzz`s eigentlich so im Schnitt, 

meines wiegt glaube über 18Kg, ich muss es heute abend mal wiegen


----------



## Mooarc (18. September 2013)

Will jetzt ja nich lügen, aber ich denke meins müsste auch um die 17,8 auf die waage bringen ^^


----------



## the_simon (18. September 2013)

So, das Hanzz ist endlich fertig - meinen Wünschen entsprechend. 
Gewicht liegt auch bei 17.8kg 

Der MK2 ist seit paar Tage probeweise drauf. Wahrscheinlich kommt in nächster Zeit auch ein RQ oder MK2 aufs Vorderrad.


----------



## Mooarc (18. September 2013)

Ich hab momentan probeweise Intense 909 drauf, bleib in zukunft aber lieber bei den minion ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mooarc (18. September 2013)

Um nochmal kurz auf die diskussion auf seite 55 zurückzusprechen, wieso genau ist ne doppelbrücke im hanzz von cube nicht zugelassen?  garantiebedingt oder wegen dem anderen lenkwinkel und der Stabilität oder doch ein anderer grund?  Ich mein ich fahr auch gelegentlich mal ne boxxer und seh im sinne der stabilität absolut keine einbüsen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. September 2013)

Der Lenkwinkel ist der gleiche, allerdings hat der Rahmen keine Anschläge für die Standrohre. Wenn die mal dagegen knallen und fette Dellen verursachen, hast du halt Pech.

btw: Das mit der Lyrik war nicht an dich gerichtet, sondern skyoli. Ausserdem gibts halt Leute, denen nur ein Hebelchen am Dämpfer nicht reicht . Ich behaupte nicht, den Monarch komplett ausreizen zu können, aber die Einstellungen müssen bei mir halt zu 100% passen, sonst bin ich nicht zufrieden. Mit nur drei Druckstufeneinstellungen und keiner Möglichkeit, das Volumen und den Druck im AGB anpassen zu können ist das halt nicht gegeben.

btw2: Meins wog komplett etwa 18,5kg.


----------



## Trust2k (18. September 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel ist der gleiche, allerdings hat der Rahmen keine Anschläge für die Standrohre. Wenn die mal dagegen knallen und fette Dellen verursachen, hast du halt Pech.


 Oder Anschlaggummis für die Boxxer holen  

Dann müsste es gehen


----------



## exscade- (18. September 2013)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Moin Moin.. was wiegen eure Hanzz`s eigentlich so im Schnitt,
> 
> meines wiegt glaube über 18Kg, ich muss es heute abend mal wiegen



Letztes mal nachm weigen 17,9kg, allerdings ist seitdem die Avid Code anstatt der Formula RX drangekommen, also ich schätze mal auf etwas irgendwas um 18kg oder so. Wird aber demnächst immer weiter sinken...


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. September 2013)

@ Trust2k: Schützt auch nicht immer. Bei einem Rahmen mit DC-Freigabe gibt es oft an den richtigen Stellen Verstärkungen, damit der eben nicht so schnell eindellt.


----------



## Mooarc (18. September 2013)

Den Druck im AGB kann man anpassen!, musst nur mal nach googln  Hab ich selber schonmal ne Anleitung gesehen und Durchgelesen


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. September 2013)

Ja, fehlt noch Volumenänderung und HS/LS-Druckstufenänderung .


----------



## exscade- (18. September 2013)

Dafür hat's doch Cane Creek  

Der DB Air CS ist ja auch bald lieferbar...


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. September 2013)

Aber halt nicht in der Bauform, in der ich sie benötige. Der mangelnde Platz im Hinterbau schränkt die Auswahl ganz schön ein, sonst hätte ich mir ja den Vivid Air oder einen Manitou reingehauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (19. September 2013)

Tja, hättest da mal dein Hanzz behalten  

Btw: meins wiegt 16,45


----------



## Trust2k (19. September 2013)

@Müs Lee.. danke für die Info !! man lernt nie aus =)


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. September 2013)

@ Hanzz08: Nö, das passt schon so .

@ Trust: Kein Ding.


----------



## strippenzieher (19. September 2013)

hy
habe ein Hanzz Pro 2012 Rahmen mit X12 und will die teile vom VSX verbauen.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich genau brauch um mein EX1750 Raufrad zu montieren
Siehe Bild: http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3385/h2tbwdhr_jpg.htm






http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3385/5yzxmr27_jpg.htm 

Das EX1750 hat ein X12 Maxle 135mm was ja 142mm ist
Muss ich nur längere Endhülsen und Steckachse kaufen den die Maxle hat ein gröberes Gewinde und ist nicht Konisch


----------



## Trust2k (20. September 2013)

*So geht's: *DT-Naben auf X-12 Standard umrüsten
Liteville bietet einige Rahmenmodelle mit einem X-12 Hinterbau an. Dahinter verbirgt sich ein Steckachssystem mit einer Einbaubreite von 142mm. Verfügt man über eine DT-Swiss Nabe der Modellreihe 190, 240s, 340 oder 440 mit 135mm Breite, so können diese Naben auf den X-12 Standard umgerüstet werden.
*WICHTIG*: die hier angebotenen Umrüstkits sind nur mit 135mm DT-Swiss Naben kompatibel!
*Nabe mit 12mm Steckachse*
Bei Naben, die bereits für die Nutzung mit einer 12mm Steckachse vorgesehen sind, benötigt man lediglich ein Paar Endanschläge. Diese werden gegen die originalen getauscht und verbreitern die Nabe auf die benötigten 142mm.
*Nabe mit Schnellspanner*
Bei Naben, die bisher mit einem Schnellspanner gefahren wurden, benötigt man eine neue Nabenachse damit die 12mm Steckachse durch passt, plus ein Paar Endanschläge. Die Nabenachse zu tauschen bedarf etwas handwerklichen Geschickes, wer aber in der Fahrradmontage bewandert ist, kann dies leicht bewerkstelligen. Für alle, die sich hier unsicher sind, steht unsere Fachwerkstatt gerne zur Verfügung. Da der Rahmen mit einer Inbus-Steckachse ausgeliefert wird, reichen Nabenachse und Endanschläge aus, wer aber eine etwas komfortablere Version wünscht, dem sei das Komplettkit empfohlen, welchem zusätzlich ein spezieller 12mm RWS-Schnellspanner von DT-Swiss beiliegt.



DT Swiss X-12 Umrüstung Komplettkit 12x142mm inkl. RWS-Spanner 
Inhalt: Nabenachse, 2x Endanschläge, 12mm RWS-Spannachse
Art.-Nr. 41560017
EAN: 7613052075877


die Sätze gibt es bei Hibike, je nach dem was du alles brauchst..

denke Steckachse wird ja beim Rahmen dabei sein...
Kit à *71,90 *


----------



## exscade- (21. September 2013)

Bin zur Zeit ziemlich erkältet und da ist an Biken leider nicht zu denken... Putzen war immerhin mal drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (22. September 2013)

Hi all.
Wie ist das Hanzz am Hinterbau? Flex es? 
Gibts Grosse Schwachpunkte? Will mir eine FR für Park aufbauen. Und man kommt recht günstig an Hanzz Rahmen.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2013)

Der Hinterbau ist ziemlich steif, einziger Schwachpunkt wäre eventuell die Qualität der Schrauben.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (22. September 2013)

Aber die kann man bekanntlich austauschen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2013)

Naja, es sind keine Normschrauben, deswegen muss man das über den Händler oder Cube erledigen. Wenn man aber anständiges Werkzeug hat und aufpasst, ist es allerdings kein Problem.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (22. September 2013)

Könnte man sich die Teile anfertigen lassen aus Edelstahl?

Welches steuerrohr hat es+Länge?
Geht das ganze auch mit einer 170 Lyrik oder wird's arg steil ohne 180 Gabel?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. September 2013)

Klar könnte man.

Die Steuerrohrlänge kann ich dir jetzt nicht nennen. Es gibt ein paar Leute, die mit 170er Lyrik rumfahren. Der Lenkwinkel wird damit grob geschätzt um 0.5° steiler.


----------



## strippenzieher (22. September 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Könnte man sich die Teile anfertigen lassen aus Edelstahl?
> 
> Welches steuerrohr hat es+Länge?
> Geht das ganze auch mit einer 170 Lyrik oder wird's arg steil ohne 180 Gabel?



135mm


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (22. September 2013)

Das aber mächtig viel Steuerrohr. Mein Remedy hat gerade mal 120mm in M.

MfG Emir


----------



## Trust2k (22. September 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## Trust2k (22. September 2013)

Also mein Hanzz wiegt 18,3kg


Tendenz steigend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (24. September 2013)

Viel zu viel. Ein DH Radl aus dem Jahre 2003/4 wog ca. 21-24kg. Und wenn du sagst es ist egal dann belügst du dich selber. Ein Radl das leichter ist , fährt sich viel lebendiger. Man kann sich an jeder kleinigkeit abdrücken zum springen.
Einfach nicht zeitgemäss.
Das Hanzz kann man ohne gross tam tam auf 16kg halten und das merkt man. Hinten ein Air ala X-Fusion HLR bzw. ISX-6 und vorne eine 170mm Lyrik(ob SA oder Coil erstmal egal).
Spike35 Evo kommen auf max 1900gr. VR 1Ply und HR 2Ply Reifen. Man hat viele Baustellen die sich mit überschaubaren Kosten angreifen lassen. 
Und fang nicht mit es muss Stabil sein. Du bist nicht Josh Bender 

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. September 2013)

Blabla. Muss stabil sein .


----------



## Trust2k (24. September 2013)

Ich finds cool, bergab merk ich nicht wirklich und bergauf bringt mir jedes Kilo mehr Trainingsgewinn 

Ich hab auch nen Intense 2ply und hinten den Maxxis Highroller drauf.. 

Sind halt viele Komponenten dran die ich haben wollte und die wiegen ja auch nicht wenig..

Ich mach mich da nicht verrückt, ich komm mit dem Bike den Feldberg im Schwarzwald mit 1x10 hoch.. Von daher kann es nicht so dramatisch sein.

Ist alles Geschmackssache, wenn ich leichter fahren will, nehm ich halt mein AMS 150 mit 14,3Kg *grins*

Jeder wie es mag.. Und stabil muss es sein


----------



## .eXos (27. September 2013)

Abend Leute, möchte mich von meinem Hanzz trennen.
Steht ab sofort zum Verkauf, wer Interesse hat:
Klick


----------



## Wurzelsebb (28. September 2013)

Frage ins Forum:
Wer von euch hat ein Monarch im Hanzz und kann mir positives berichten.

Grüße Aslan


----------



## strippenzieher (4. Oktober 2013)

so habe jetzt alle Teile vom VSX ins Hanzz gebaut brauche jetzt nur noch etwas fürn Dämpfer
Vom alten RP23 Dämpfer passen die Alubuchsen für unten somit passt auch die Schraube und dazu muss ich dann noch den Teflongleitring bestellen 
Aber oben ist schon eine Einpressbuchse drinnen was brauche ich jetzt noch um auf die Breite (der Rahmen hat 22,04mm mit Messschieber gemessen) zu kommen um die beiliegende Dämpferschraube mit 8mm Durchmesser zu benutzen. 
Ist es das und welche breite












Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Oktober 2013)

Die Buchse ist der Gleitring, was du brauchst sind Reduzierhülsen. 22mm Breite, 8mm Bohrung, oben wie unten.


----------



## ToyDoll (5. Oktober 2013)

Tu dir nen Gefallen und bestell Huber Buchsen, die originalen Fox halten nur ca ne Saison, zumindest bei mir am Hanzz..


----------



## strippenzieher (5. Oktober 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Die Buchse ist der Gleitring, was du brauchst sind Reduzierhülsen. 22mm Breite, 8mm Bohrung, oben wie unten.



wo gibt es die finde keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Oktober 2013)

Überall? Zum Beispiel bei dem von dir geposteten Link von Bikecomponents? Dies wäre das komplette Kit.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (7. Oktober 2013)

wie sind da etwas ruppigere passagen noch drin? geht es auch im Park noch gut mit dem Monarch?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. Oktober 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Hanzz kann man ohne gross tam tam auf 16kg halten...



Was du da beiläufig als "tam tam" bezeichnest kostet in der realen Welt ziemlich viel Geriebenes!  Vor allem wenn man es nachträglich umbauen muss.


----------



## Mooarc (8. Oktober 2013)

ASLAN schrieb:


> Frage ins Forum:
> Wer von euch hat ein Monarch im Hanzz und kann mir positives berichten.
> 
> Grüße Aslan



Also ich hab den Monarch Rc3 Plus mit luftkammer tuningkit und muss sagen der Dämpfer leistet gute dienste spricht super an und ist mir bisher auch nochnicht ansatzweise durchgeschlagen, bin bisher aber nur aufm hometrwil unterwegs gewesen, zu parkeinsätzen kann ich nichts berichten, monarch funktuoniert meiner meinung nach top im hanzz


----------



## Wurzelsebb (8. Oktober 2013)

Mooarc schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Monarch Rc3 Plus mit luftkammer tuningkit und muss sagen der Dämpfer leistet gute dienste spricht super an und ist mir bisher auch nochnicht ansatzweise durchgeschlagen, bin bisher aber nur aufm hometrwil unterwegs gewesen, zu parkeinsätzen kann ich nichts berichten, monarch funktuoniert meiner meinung nach top im hanzz



danke für die info. hatte gedacht der vivid air wippt sehr auf pedalierstrecken???
ich bin nicht so für DH "geballer" , möchte aber auf etwas komfort nicht verzichten.


----------



## Griggs (10. Oktober 2013)

@ Müs Lee

Hab grad gesehen, das du auf der Raceface Kurbel 34/22er Kettenblätter hast. Ich wollte mir die auch in blau zulegen, allerdings in 36/24 nicht zu finden. Nun die Frage, ändert sich das Schaltverhalten dadurch merklich?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich da mal meinen Senf zu geben darf:
Ich bin beides gefahren: 34:22 und 36:22

Den Unterschied merkt man sehr gut.
Speziell bergab hast du mit dem 36 mehr Reserven bis du ins Leere trittst.
Von der Ausnutzung her, nutze ich jetzt häufiger die Ritzel im mittleren Bereich der Kassette was sicherlich - aufgrund des geringeren Schräglaufs der Kette - für die Lebensdauer zuträglich ist.
Vorher musste ich bergab oder auch in der Ebene immer auf dem kleinen 11er Ritzelchen herumorgeln. Ist vom Kraftschluss einfach nicht so das wahre.

Im Gelände (wenn's etwas verblockter wird) musste ich dafür etwas häufiger auf das kleine Ritzel vorne wechseln.
Da ich aber auch längere Touren mit dem Hanzz fahre, war mir das nicht so wichtig.

Also falls du ehr viel im Gelände unterwegs bist und weniger "tourst" würde ich bei 34 bleiben. Dann musst du vorne einfach seltener auf das 22er ausweichen.

Von der Kapazität ist 22:36 übrigens gar kein Problem, auch wenn Shimano mich Lügen straft.


----------



## Griggs (10. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich bitte darum 

Ok, also ich hab jetzt schon des öfteren mit dem 36er keine Reserven mehr. Wenn sich die 2 Zähnchen echt bemerkbar machen, bleib ich lieber dabei.

Bei mir ist es so ne Mischung. Fahre von Downhill bis Touren eigentlich alles mit dem Hanzz. Und nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, 24/36 hab ich jetzt und die Überlegung war, auf 22/34 zu wechseln. Allerdings ist mir der Speed berg ab dann doch wichtiger.

Ist echt verflixt, also wenn jemand 24/36er Kettenblätter in der selben Farbe in blau sieht, bescheid sagen  Wobei, wenn du sagst nen 22er geht auch zu nem 36er, sieht die Sache wieder anders aus. Selber schon ausprobiert?

Danke schon mal soweit.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. Oktober 2013)

Griggs schrieb:


> ...Wobei, wenn du sagst nen 22er geht auch zu nem 36er, sieht die Sache wieder anders aus. Selber schon ausprobiert?
> ...





___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin beides gefahren: 34:22 und 36:22
> ...



Fahre die Kombi auch aktuell an meinem Hanzz. Keine Probleme.

Also die 2 Zähne mehr machen jetzt natürlich abwärts auch keinen Rennradfahrer aus dir. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich konnte den Unterschied deutlich spüren. Speziell bei längeren Touren.


----------



## Mooarc (10. Oktober 2013)

ASLAN schrieb:


> danke für die info. hatte gedacht der vivid air wippt sehr auf pedalierstrecken???
> ich bin nicht so für DH "geballer" , möchte aber auf etwas komfort nicht verzichten.



Den Vivid Air konnte ich bisher leider noch nicht im Hanzz testen (wegen dem fehlenden Kleingeld dafür ), würde ich aber mal gerne, im Direktverlgeich zum Monarch  

Aber da du ja eh nicht so aufs DH geballer stehst, kann ich dir den Monarch nurnoch mehr empfehlen  besonders da er im gegensatz zum Vivid Air so abartig leicht ist meiner wiegt ca. 330g, der Vivid dagegen ungefähr 520g. Und du kannst beim Monarch ganz leicht die Druckstufe mit dem Hebel in 3-Stufen verstellen (Min-Mid-Max) jenachdem obs grad bergauf oder bergab geht


----------



## Griggs (10. Oktober 2013)

@Al

Alles klar, dann werd ich das mal testen. Die 22er findet man auch in blau  Eigentlich so auch die beste Kombo, dann habe ich runter keine Einbußen dank 36er und berg hoch wirds dann auf dem 22er was leichter. Dank dir


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (11. Oktober 2013)

Muss mich etwas korrigieren. 

Fahre aktuell die Kombo 38:24. Der Hope bash passt nämlich zu 36/38 Z und da dachte ich, probierst du's mal aus. 

Hab das mit dem Stereo verwechselt, welches ich letztes Jahr noch gefahren bin. Dort hatte ich tatsächlich 22:36.

Wurst, jedenfalls sollte eine Kapazität von 14 Zähnen für den Umwerfer machbar sein.


----------



## Griggs (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja, mit dem Hope bash hab ich auch schon geflirtet, der ist echt sexy  Und 38 sind natürlich noch verlockender. Naja mal sehen, werd mir jetzt erstmal nen 22er besorgen. Und den Rest wird der Umwerfer mir bald erzählen 

Schönes WE


----------



## kleintom (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe schon einiges gegoogelt aber konnte bisher keine Infos finden wie viel der Hanzz Rahmen wiegt. Hat sich ausser der Lackierung am Rahmen sonst noch etwas im Laufe der Jahre geändert?


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Oktober 2013)

Etwa 4kg, steht auch hier im Thread. Meines Wissens nach hat sich nur das Schaltauge ein wenig verändert, mehr nicht.


----------



## pilz (31. Oktober 2013)

rein der intersesse wegen,
habe ein 2011er hanzz verhältnismäßig selten bewegt und würde es gern aus zeitlichen (studium) und wegen anderer "hobby's" in gute hände geben... weil es mir schon am herzen liegt... der hanzz hat keine größeren macken (bremshebel abgescheuert blabla) was kann ma da für verlangen und jemand anderem ein tolles bike überreichen sodass beide seiten zu frieden sind?... grüße, 
pilz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleintom (31. Oktober 2013)

Bei eBay ist ein neuwertiges 2013er Pro für 1300 nicht weggegangen. Steht jetzt für 1100 drin.


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hab meinen Rahmen mit Vivid R2C für 550 verkauft. Viel kriegt man dafür leider nicht mehr.


----------



## pilz (31. Oktober 2013)

also kann man es quasi auch gleich behalten ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich schon. Da es an sich zu schade zum Verkaufen ist, ist das aber nicht weiter schlimm .


----------



## Mooarc (3. November 2013)

Also wenn ich mich nich irre müsste der um die 3,2 - 3,4 kg auf die waage bringen


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2013)

Schön wärs, aber nein.


----------



## Amazed (4. November 2013)

Ich verkaufe leider mein Cube Hanzz 2013 in Grösse "M" in Zürich weil ich nach USA umziehe und kein Bike mitnehmen kann. Das Bike ist 2 Monate alt und Technik ist top! Die Vordere Bremse wurde gegen hochwertigere Shimano XT ausgewechselt. Am besten ist natürich selbstabholung in Zürich. Bei Fragen - gerne PM oder mail an mich!

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports.../cube-hanzz-pro-2013-groesse-m/v/an722784574/


----------



## Griggs (9. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal ne Frage und wäre dankbar für ne Antwort 
Das Hanzz hat ja eine Dämpfer-Einbaulänge von 216/63mm. Ich würde aber gerne einen Luftdämpfer von Marzocchi einbauen, seltsamer weise gibt es die in diesem Einbaumaß nicht. Nur 215,5/63,5mm, was ja eigentlich auch funktionieren sollte, oder liege ich da falsch?

Btw, ich hab den Rahmen gestern mal gewogen und bin auf 3,9kg gekommen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. November 2013)

Natürlich kann man den einbauen. Die krummen Maße stammen von den ursprünglich imperialen Angaben: 8.5"/2.5", was genau genommen 215.9/63.5mm wären. Der Rest ist Toleranz oder halt nach Gutdünken des Ingenieurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Griggs (10. November 2013)

Hey Müs Lee,

super, das freut mich. Dann werd ich mir den mal gönnen  Danke vielmals für die schnelle und qualifizierte Antwort!

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## the_simon (19. November 2013)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass der Steuersatz (FSA Gravity DX) im Hanzz-Rahmen bei Regen schnell anfängt Korrosion abzubekommen - sprich Rostflecken an den Lagern und sehr schwer drehbar nach längerer Regenfahrt? 
Bewahre das Hanzz eigentlich nur im warmen Keller auf, bei der Wäsche wird ein harter Wasserstrahl verwendet, und  Lagerfett ist auch gut dran.

Das einzige was mir einfallen würde: Hab das Rad mal nach 'ner Regenfahrt 2 Stunden im Kofferraum liegen gehabt, so schnell dürfte sich die Feuchtigkeit aber kaum ausbreiten....

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe!


----------



## KampfkazzZ (20. November 2013)

Ich kenne das Problem, allerdings ist bei mir der FSA Gravity 1 verbaut. 

Im Spätherbst letzten Jahres kam es auch bei mir dazu, dass sich der Lenker nur noch schwer bewegen ließ. Anfangs war freihändig fahren nicht mehr drin, bald drauf war das Lager dann völlig festgefressen.

Eventuell ist die Ursache trotz anderen Steuersatzes aber die gleiche. Der Deckel des Steuersatzes (das Teil unter dem untersten Spacer) hat auf der Unterseite eine schmale Gummilippe, um das Eindringen von Wasser in den Steuersatz zu verhindern. Allerdings ist bei mir im Inneren der Zentrierkonus (wenn das Teil denn so heißt - es zentriert den Gabelschaft im oberen Steuerlager) zu hoch geraten, auf dem der Deckel aufliegt (das soll er ja auch). Nur liegt er eben so hoch, dass die Dichtlippe keinen Kontakt mit der darunter liegenden oberen Lagerschale des Steuersatzes hat. Hier kann also Wasser mehr oder weniger ungehindert eintreten.

Die Lager habe ich mit einem Bad in WD40 und einer frischen Fettpackung wieder gangbar machen können. Ich dachte erst, die seien völlig fritte, aber ich wollte mit einer Neuanschaffung den Frühling abwarten, wenns irgendwie geht.

Im nächsten Schritt musste die Ursache beseitigt werden. Da ich keine Lust hatte, den Zentrierkonus abzuschleifen, bis das Spiel zwischen Deckel und oberer Lagerschale passt, hab ich einfach einen Ring aus einem alten Schlauch ausgeschnitten und dazwischengelegt. 

An dieser Stelle liegt er nun immer noch. Ich bin regelmäßig und ganzjährig auf dem Rad unterwegs und reinige es bei dem aktuellen Wetter fast wöchentlich mit dem Gartenschlauch. Dabei nehme ich auf den Steuersatz keine besondere Rücksicht. Das Problem hat sich bisher nicht wiederholt.


----------



## the_simon (20. November 2013)

Danke!

Habs mir mal gerade im Keller angeguckt. Könnte echt sein, dass dort oben Feuchtigkeit eintritt. 
Werde bei Gelegenheit mal diesen Zentrierring in der Höhe ein bisschen bearbeiten. 

Wobei ich noch nicht ganz sicher bin: Wenn der Zentrierring ja derzeit alles zusammenklemmt, ist das obere Lager ja axial gesichert, schleife ich den Zentrierring ab, hab ich oben axiales Spiel... sollte meiner Meinung nach aber nicht schädlich für Komponenten bzw. gefährlich werden, oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. November 2013)

Schleif den Konus besser nicht ab. Die richtige Passung ist das einzige, was das Lager davon abhält, sich nach drei Abfahrten zu suizidieren. Sorge eher für eine anständige Abdichtung gegen Wasser.


----------



## kleintom (20. November 2013)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung welche Feder beim Fox Van RC bei ca. 50 kg passend ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. November 2013)

Eine 300er.


----------



## Mooarc (20. November 2013)

echt ne 300er bei 50kg?  bin zwar bisher nur nem DHX rc 4 im hanzz gefahren, kam aber bei 67kg immer gut mit ner 350er aus


----------



## kleintom (20. November 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Im Bikemarkt gibt es eine Marzocchi 300x2.75 EBL 222. Kann die passen oder geht nur Fox?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. November 2013)

300 spuckt mir der Federratenrechner von TFTuned aus. Zumal du eben 17kg mehr wiegst und einen anderen Dämpfer fährst. Merkste was? Ich kann auch sagen, dass ich mit damals 80kg fahrfertig eine 400er im Vivid gefahren bin. Was bringt ihm das? Richtig, nix. Custom schreibt man übrigens nicht Costum .

Laut Google passt die Feder vom Innendruchmesser her (alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr). Die Länge müsste ebenso hinhauen. Keine Ahnung, ob sich die 216er und 222er diesbezüglich großartig unterscheiden. Selbst wenn, sind es nur ein paar Millimeter.


----------



## KampfkazzZ (22. November 2013)

Du könntest natürlich den Zentrierring in der Hühe reduzieren. Aber der Kraftschluss muss nach wie vor sauber zwischen Deckel und Zentrierring erfolgen, sonst kannst du das obere Lager deines Steuersatzes nicht mehr spielfrei einstellen. Andernfalls ergibt sich der von Müs Lee völlig richtig angekündigte Suizid, und die Dichtlippe würde ihre Aufgabe auch nur so lange erfüllen können, bis sie aufgerieben wurde - was vermutlich nicht viel länger als eine Feierabendrunde dauert.
Die nötige Genauigkeit der Arbeit, damit der Deckel plan auf der Zentrierung aufliegt, kriegt man meines Erachtens nicht unbedingt mit der Nagelfeile der Freundin hin. In der Höhe dürfte exakt nur so viel weggenommen werden, dass sich der Spalt zwischen Dichtlippe und oberer Lagerschale schließt. Die Dichtlippe ist bei mir sehr klein, dementsprechend ergibt sich da ein Zielfenster von deutlich weniger als einem Millimeter.
Das ist der Grund, weswegen ich es erst mal auf andere Weise versucht habe. 

Je länger ich über die Geschicht nachdenke, um so sicherer bin ich mir allerdings, dass ich die Lager doch ausgetauscht hatte, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach gegen ein paar gut bezahlbare Nirosta Lager. Hält der Name, was er verspricht, ist darin natürlich viel eher der Grund dafür zu sehen, dass ich seitdem an der Stelle keine Probleme mehr habe. Ist ja auch ein Lösungsansatz, anstelle eines komplett neuen Steuersatzes einfach nur die Lager gegen höherwertige zu wechseln.



the_simon schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Habs mir mal gerade im Keller angeguckt. Könnte echt sein, dass dort oben Feuchtigkeit eintritt.
> Werde bei Gelegenheit mal diesen Zentrierring in der Höhe ein bisschen bearbeiten.
> ...


----------



## the_simon (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!

würde gern noch was zu nem Thema wissen, in das ich mich schon längere Zeit eingelesen habe, aber nicht wirklich durchblicke...:
Und zwar soll demnächst irgendwann der Dämpfer getauscht werden.
Aus dem Verhältnis Federweg/Hub=3,... muss ja "Tune High" gewählt werden. 
Hab mich mal bei Rock Shox umgeschaut, jetzt werden aber nicht nur die Dämpfer nach "Tunes" verkauft, sondern gibt es auch noch Voreinstellungen für "Compression" und "Rebound". 
Was Compression(Druckstufe) und Rebound(Zugstufe) ist, hab ich eigentlich alles verstanden, aber woher weiß ich was ich da an Einstellungen fürs Hanzz brauche? 
Oder ist Tune=Compression?

Ins Auge gefasst hab ich entweder den Monarch RT3, Kage RC oder Vivid Coil.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
Simon


----------



## gobo (9. Dezember 2013)

nimm den vivid coil in high tune!!
schau das du noch die richtige feder dafür hast und dann "knallgas!".


----------



## KampfkazzZ (9. Dezember 2013)

So wie ich es verstanden habe, gibt es jeweils einen Tune für die compression wie auch für den rebound. Bezüglich des mid-Tunes hast du im Aftermarket aber üblicherweise keine Wahl: Ich habe bisher überall immer nur Dämpfer mit mid-Tune im Angebot gesehen. (Man möge mir verzeihen, wenn es doch anders ist.) Bist du der Meinung, dass du den rebound-Tune ändern musst, ist ein Umbau vonnöten.
Daher bezieht sich die Angabe des Tunes normalerweise allein auf den compression Tune. Das heißt, dass du im Endeffekt einen Dämpfer mit M/H-Tune kaufen musst: mid-Tune (M) für den rebound und high-Tune (H) für die compression. 

Bezüglich der Wahl des Dämpfers musst du nach deinen persönlichen Vorlieben abwägen. Grundsätzlich steht der Monarch den genannten Alternativen gegenüber: Er ist ein recht leichter (wenn auch annehmbar potenter, wie man hört und liest) Luftdämpfer gegenüber zwei Stahlfedervarianten. Hier entscheidet der Einsatzzweck: Willste maximalen Spaß beim bergab ballern, dann Stahl. Willste über die Alpen (mit dem Hanzz?!), dann Luft.
Zwischen Kage und Vivid entscheidet der Geldbeutel. Wenns da nicht allzu sehr kneift, dann würde ich keine halben Sachen machen und ebenfalls den Vivid empfehlen. Sollte das Verhalten des Kages nicht deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen und das über die Einstellbarkeit nicht zu korrigieren sein, dann ist Ärger angesagt. 
Findet man einen passenden Vivid für faires Geld im Bikemarkt, würde ich nicht zögern.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Dezember 2013)

Mal wieder ein Bildchen einfügen. 





Das Wetter wird endlich wieder etwas trockener nach gefühlten 3 Monaten Dauerregen!


----------



## Pi80 (22. Dezember 2013)

So...dann auch mal meines >

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunrisedown (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen ob und wenn ja wo in diesem laaaaaaangen Thread etwas zum Thema Dämpferwechsel
am Hanzz pro 2012 steht?
Danke


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Dezember 2013)

Mehr als genug sogar. Kennst du die Suche schon oder musst du die erst suchen?


----------



## sunrisedown (24. Dezember 2013)

ja sicher kenn ich die, aber als ich das da eingegeben hab, kam: kein passendes thema gefunden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Dezember 2013)

Dann mal die Kurzfassung:

Dämpferlänge 216/63mm, Buchsenmaße 22x8mm, empfehlenswerte Dämpfer: Vivid R2C mit Tune High (Kage und Vivid Air auch), MZ Roco Air RC, Moto C2R, Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil/Air, X-Fusion Vector HLR Coil/Air, Manitou Swinger Pro, Revox Pro.

Sonst noch was?


----------



## sunrisedown (24. Dezember 2013)

wieso kein dhx rc4?


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Dezember 2013)

Weil er für den Preis meiner Meinung nach keine adäquate Performance liefern kann, so wie alle Foxprodukte. Mittlerweile bin ich bei Manitou, RS, X-Fusion und MZ zuhause.


----------



## sunrisedown (24. Dezember 2013)

ok, danke,  hatte auch schon an den vivid air oder den cane creek db.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Dezember 2013)

Schau dir die anderen auch mal genauer an, besonders der X-Fusion Vector soll dem CCDB in nichts nachstehen. Zu dem gibts auch ein größeres Thema hier im Forum.


----------



## sunrisedown (24. Dezember 2013)

Was hältst du von dem Fox Dhx Air 5.0 für 160€?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Dezember 2013)

Gut, wenn du ihn für einen höheren Preis sofort wieder verkaufen kannst.


----------



## sunrisedown (24. Dezember 2013)

Und im Bike also beim Fahren?


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Dezember 2013)

Nope . Der Hanzzrahmen hat ein recht hohes Übersetzungsverhältnis und die Druckstufe des DHX Air ist ziemlich lahm. Das wird nicht gut ausgehen.


----------



## sunrisedown (24. Dezember 2013)

sunrisedown schrieb:


> wieso kein dhx rc4?





Müs Lee schrieb:


> Weil er für den Preis meiner Meinung nach keine adäquate Performance liefern kann, so wie alle Foxprodukte. Mittlerweile bin ich bei Manitou, RS, X-Fusion und MZ zuhause.


und wenn man ihn günstiger kauft? Ich meine hier gibt es viele neu für 200-300€.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Dezember 2013)

Dann ist er immer noch im Vergleich zu einem gleich teuren und neuen (!) Vivid schlechter. Übrigens im Vergleich zu allen oben genannten Dämpfern.


----------



## gobo (25. Dezember 2013)

es gibt besseres als nen fox!!wenn man(n) mal nen exoten gefahren ist will man nix anderes mehr!!!
bos,ccdb,elka oder auch manitou revox sind um welten besser!das fängt schon bei der performance an.
bin den bos und den ccdb gefahren und von ansprechverhalten her oder auch beim einstellen,merkt man
das jede veränderung am dämpfer sich auf das fahrverhalten auswirkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

ich hab jetzt auch gestern noch die Manitou Swinger (pro oder expert) gesehen. Die hat mir eigentlich auf den ersten Blick ganz gut gefallen, was haltet ihr von der? (kenne mich da leider nicht so aus )


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Den hatte ich oben auch schon erwähnt, kannst du ruhig nehmen.


----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

könnte man den rock shox monarch plus rc3 high volume als freeride dämpfer nehmen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja, aber der hat recht wenig Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Ich fahr den selbst (allerdings nicht im Hanzz) und der taugt ordentlich.


----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das hab ich schon gesehen, kenne mich aber eh nicht so aus, dass ich da andauernd was einstellen würde.
Mich hat gereizt, dass man ihn auch ganz ausstellen kann.
Könnte ich(ca. 65 kg) mit ihm locker z.b. den Funride in Winterberg oder Flying Gangster, also die Freeridestrecken
im Park fahren?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du ein Lockout meinst - hatter nicht. Nur eine einstellbare Lowspeeddruckstufe und Zugstufe. Dass du da aber nicht viel rummurksen kannst, ist nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil. Und ja, könntest du problemlos.


----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

Ok, danke werde jetzt wahrscheinlich den nehmen


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Dann achte auch auf die Druckstufenvoreinstellung. Die sollte genau wie beim Vivid ein High Tune sein.


----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

ich finde ihn nur als mid tune :/


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Dann ruf mal bei Sport Import an, die müssten dir den zurechtbasteln können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

Wieviel würde mich das denn kosten?  ... will jetzt nich noch Unmengen für diese Umstellung ausgeben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung, aber viel kann es nicht sein, da es kein großer Akt ist. Mit Glück geht das sogar zum gleichen Preis über die Bühne.


----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

http://www.sportimport.de/news/
das sport import?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Jau, das.


----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

geht das auch bei jedem anderen geschäft, das rockshox wartet?
oder weißt du, ob es den da gibt? hab keine lust, mich extra anzumelden.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Warum anmelden? Anrufen und fragen, fertsch. Gehen tut das an und für sich genommen schon, nur gibt es (anders als beim Vivid) die Shims nicht einfach so zu kaufen, sodass man es selbst erledigen könnte. Vielleicht aber kann ein Geschäft die Shims bestellen.


----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

wär der Dämpfer mit Mid tune zu schwach für freeride strecken(bikepark) und mein gewich?


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Wie du es auch drehst und wendest, eigentlich gehört ein High rein. Ist die Druckstufe zu schwach, muss man mit mehr Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter oder in der Luftkammer fahren, was ein schlechtes Ansprechverhalten und hohe Endprogression nach sich zieht. Du kannst es ausprobieren und bei Bedarf umrüsten (lassen), all zu schwer bist du ja nicht. Optimal ist aber anders.


----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

Ok ich versuch erstmal, wie es ist (Bikeparktrips kommen eh erst im Sommer) und dann geh ich einfach zu meinem Händler 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Oder alternativ einen Dämpfer kaufen, der einen großen Einstellbereich hat (Vector, Roco, Swinger, Revox...) und das Problem einfach umgehen .


----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

Mhm, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich den Swinger expert nehmen, auch wenn er farblich nich sooo ins Hanzz pro 2012 passt


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ach je, dann schneide dir ein paar Getränkedosen zurecht und überklebe die Luftkammern .


----------



## sunrisedown (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Dezember 2013)

Wirf eine Münze . Ich plädiere für den Manitou.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (26. Dezember 2013)

Air, air, air, ich höre immer nur air.
Nur coil ist goil! 

Jungs!!!
Wollt ihr euch nicht mal auf nen Kaffee treffen?! 
Überleg dir was du ausgeben, wofür du ihn hauptsächlich nutzen willst und ob du das setup ggf. an verschiedene Fahrstile anpassen möchtest.
Und dann heißt es testen.
Ein Dämpfer der mir oder Müs gefällt,  kann für dich dennoch nicht das wahre sein.
Gute Vorschläge gibts ja bereits zu genüge.
Den Rest kann dir keiner hier abnehmen.

Ach ja: happy xmas!  

Edit sagt: nach Weihnachten brauche ich glaube ich die 550er im Vivid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Dezember 2013)

Mehr radeln, weniger futtern .


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich versuchs, aber du kannst dem Essen nicht entkommen... die Familie ist unerbittlich...


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Dezember 2013)

Dann musst du halt noch mehr radeln!!!11 Und mir die 66 abkaufen, für einen besseren Trainingseffekt beim Bergauffahren .


----------



## gobo (27. Dezember 2013)

das schlimme ist das ich nun mein metal aus dem bein habe und die futterei kein ende nimmt!
hab gestern versucht mal die strasse rauf zu treten,kannste knicken.ja was ich sagen will ist:
ich werde immer FETTER und kann nix dran machen !!!milka sei dank.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (27. Dezember 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt noch mehr radeln!!!11 Und mir die 66 abkaufen, für einen besseren Trainingseffekt beim Bergauffahren .



Hättest du das Gerät etwas früher angeboten wären wir sicher ins Geschäft gekommen.

Du hast aber gesehen, dass ich im Hanzz auch nicht mehr die Gabel ab Werk fahre?!  
Da habe ich Training genug. 

@ Gobo: wenn es nur Milka wäre,  Lindt hat da auch seine Finger im Spiel. 

Edit: Müs, wechle Breite haben die Sixpack Mayhem Felgen innen? Dürften für dickere Schlappen etwas zu schmal sein, oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Dezember 2013)

Fremdgehen kann man immer, ganz besonders mit schönen Italienerinnen .

Die haben 31.7mm Breite, also schon ordentlich.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (27. Dezember 2013)

INNEN ???
Oder meinst du außen?

Ich meine die Breite zwischen den  Felgenhörnern.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Dezember 2013)

Sagte mir Google. Spätestens am Dienstag kann ich mal messen, gerade ist der Laufradsatz nicht in der Nähe. Die sind jedenfalls ziemlich breit, mehr als die Sun Ringlé Equalizer 31 und ZTR Flow EX.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (27. Dezember 2013)

Jo, aber dass ist das Maß außen ;-)
Dann werden sie wahrscheinlich 23-24 mm innen haben.
Da sind meine mit aktuell 26 mm (innen) breiter.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Dezember 2013)

Wurscht . Ich mess dir die mal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (2. Januar 2014)

Wer von euch fährt denn eine Reverb am Hanzz?Am Oberrohr gibt es doch so Gewinde für schraubbare Kabelführungen, die Schrauben+Halterungen sind aber an dem Hanzz leider nicht vorhanden?
Wo kann man die denn nachkaufen? ich hab schon auf Cube.eu und im Netz gesucht, war aber nicht erfolgreich.Bilder wie ihr die Reverb "führt" wären super!! Genial wäre ein Bild ein- und eins ausgefahren 1000 Dank!


----------



## the_simon (2. Januar 2014)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ragley-single-cable-guide-kit/rp-prod46326

genau die brauchst du, sind jedenfalls die einzigen, die ich gefunden haben und die vernünftig aussehen


----------



## bascopeach (2. Januar 2014)

THX!


----------



## Pi80 (2. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab auch ne Reverb. Allerdings hab ich die Halterungen nicht benutzt, weil sich ansonsten im eingefahrenen Zustand ne Schlaufe gebildet hat, an der das Hinterrad beim einfedern angestoßen ist. Liegt meiner Meinung nach an der Rahmengröße S. Bei größeren Rahmen gibt's das Problem wahrscheinlich nicht. Hab dann die Leitung im Tretlager vorbei durch die Wippen gelegt. Ist a bissle schwer zu erklären... 

gesendet von meinen SONY XPERIA Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_simon (2. Januar 2014)

Bei L ist da genug Spielraum, sodass das Kabel nicht am Reifen schleift. Wenn die Stütze im ausgezogenen Zustand ist, einfach die Leitung genau an der Sattelklemme langverlegen,wenn die Stütze dann eingefahren ist, kommt die Schleife auf keinen Fall an den Reifen.


----------



## bascopeach (2. Januar 2014)

Kann mit zufällig erinnert von euch sagen was für eine Schraube die Klemmung am Lenker hat? ich werde den Reverb-Trigger umgekehrt montieren und dann sieht man die Schraube. Möchte da gerne eine schwarze Titanschraube rein machen


----------



## Pi80 (2. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt... Genau so hab ich es auch verlegt...nur bei S gab's Probleme wenn der Hinterbau komplett einfedern...

gesendet von meinen SONY XPERIA Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. Januar 2014)

Mal den Kopf schwarz an und gut is.


----------



## bascopeach (3. Januar 2014)

Den Tipp habe ich auch schon bei meinem Vorbau und den Bremsen bekommen, da ist jetzt auch Titan in schwarz dran  dann muss ich halt warten bis die Reverb da ist...





___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Mal den Kopf schwarz an und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Januar 2014)

Ah jo Al, die Felgen sind 24,7mm breit.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (4. Januar 2014)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ah jo Al, die Felgen sind 24,7mm breit.



Danke Müs.
Aber wie gesagt, zu schmal. Suche was breiteres.


----------



## Pi80 (5. Januar 2014)

Bescheidene Frage...hab heute an meinen Hanzz die Kettenführung verloren 
Wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe benötige ich ne ne Kettenführung mit ICSG5,richtig? Wenn wir schon dabei sind würde mich mal gleich interessieren, mit welcher Führung ihr so unterwegs seid mit euren Hänzzchen. Bezüglich Führung eine Empfehlung. Achja...bin vorne  2-fach unterwegs und das soll so bleiben ....


----------



## Kharne (5. Januar 2014)

e.13 TRS + oder Emanon Can Duo


----------



## Merge (7. Januar 2014)

auf die Gefahr hin dass ich nerve. Nochmals zu dem Monarch plus. Hat das Ding schonmal jemand richtig hart zur Brust genommen? Wie siehts aus mit Freeride bis Downhilleinsatz? Bietet der Dämpfer da genügend Reserven? Und der Monarch hat ja einen mm mehr Hub als der orginale coil-Dämpfer. Schrammt das Hinterrad bei heftigen Einschlägen am Sattelrohr oder ist da noch Platz?


----------



## Pi80 (9. Januar 2014)

Hab hier schon mal vor ein paar Tagen bezüglich Kettenführung gepostet. Ursprünglich kam bei mir ja die e.13 in Frage. Habe mir jetzt nochmal meine alte verbaute MRP LRP Kettenführung angesehen und festgestellt, dass nur die Führungsrolle samt Schrauben abhanden gekommen ist. Jetzt ist halt die Überlegung, ob es sich rentiert eine nagelneue e.13 zu kaufen.

Kennt jemand die Teilenummern der serienmäßigen verbauten MRP LRP vom HANZZ 2013?
Bis jetzt habe ich diese gefunden. http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pfd857fd67686a3a942f3b195277858ae/s/MRP-Ersatzrolle-1-Rolle.html
Ist dort die weiße Rolle die richtige?

Edit: endlich ne Partlist gefundne...wenn ich die hier richtig lese, ist das hier die richtige Rolle
http://www.mrpbike.com/pdfs/MRP RETAIL PRICE LIST 2011 PDF.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Januar 2014)

Ob weiß, orange oder schwarz ist Wurscht. Die mit Nut in der Mitte sind die richtigen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. Januar 2014)

@ Merge: jo, für den Millimeter müsste noch genug Platz sein. Es sei denn du fährst Ballonreifen. Zum Dämpfer: wenns Richtung Dh geht würde ich persl. eher auf coil setzen.

@ Pi: mach keine wissenschaft daraus. 
Wenns 2 ffach sein soll, dann wie Müs schon sagte, die mit Rille.


----------



## Merge (12. Januar 2014)

@ Al Carbon, der eine Millimeter am Dämpfer sind ja nachher ca 3-4mm Federweg am Heck. Du meinst das passt also? Schade, wirds wohl doch nichts mit dem 4" Reifen am Heck 

Ich bevorzuge eigentlich auch coil. Das Problem ist dass das Bike im Park gefahren wird aber auch auf Touren. Und für Touren soll es halt etwas leichter werden. Denke es wird in dem Fall sinnvoller sein entweder bei coil zu bleiben oder titan, oder aber den Monarch als Zweitdämpfer für Touren reinzubauen. Aber ob das wirklich so lohnenswert ist, ist fraglich. Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht warum etwas mehr Gewicht immer direkt für die meisten ein KO-Kriterium für Touren darstellt?!! 
Mein Hanzz wiegt knappe 19 kg. Ob's jetzt eins mehr oder weniger ist, würde ich - außer ich muss den Bock schleppen - wohl kaum merken. Ich fahre damit 50-60 km Touren in der Eifel ohne Probleme. Im Vergleich dazu ging mein Stereo (gute 14 kg) auch nicht merklich besser.
Vieles kann man sich auch einreden oder hier von Leichtbau-Fetischisten einreden lassen. 
(ich sehe sie schon lauern und meckern, die Leute mit ihren 15 kg "Freeridern" )

Das Hanzz hat ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von etwa 3 richtig (hatte ich schon berücksichtigt). Bei meinem Hanzz sind allerdings noch knapp 2 cm Platz (bei Rahmengröße L und FA in 2.35). So oder so, 3-4 mm sollten kein Problem sein.


----------



## Merge (13. Januar 2014)

Beim Fahren ist das nicht unbedingt hinderlich, aber den Bock muss man halt auch mal schleppen können... Beim fahren hängt das ja hauptsächlich von der Geometrie ab wie das Rad klettert, aber tragen ist schon ganz schön heftig mit dem 19 Kilo Bock. Aber ich denke der monarch bleibt wohl eher drausen

ok stimmt, dann sollte es passen. Konnte selber grade nicht nachgucken weil mein Brüderchen mit dem Bike unterwegs war


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. Januar 2014)

Jo, tragen kann schon in die Arme gehen. 
Musste den Bock mal gute 100 - 150 hm (es kam mir vor wie 10000 ) die Treppen rauf schleppen. Der Kumpel vor mir hatte ein AMS 130 mit etwa 13/14 kg und sah - oben angekommen - merklich besser aus als meiner einer.  

Bergab und die Treppen runter sah das dann wieder gaaaanz anders aus.


----------



## the_simon (13. Januar 2014)

Das Hanzz ist wirklich ein Traum! 
Hab nach Weihnachten den Vivid R2C Coil eingebaut, geht gefühlte 1000mal besser als der Van R.
 Und mit 18,1kg bin ich ja wohl noch gut dabei..^^


----------



## Merge (13. Januar 2014)

ich kanns mir bildlich vorstellen. Aber ich sag immer von nix kommt nix. Man muss ja auch trainieren 

@ the simon: Welchen tune hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. Januar 2014)

high
nothing else matters 
(bzw. macht beim Hanzz Sinn)


----------



## the_simon (13. Januar 2014)

Tune High, Rebound Mid - Dämpfer günstig im Bikemarkt geschossen - zwar von 2011, aber funktioniert 1A!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_lars (13. Januar 2014)

servus leute,

will in mein hanzz 2012, ne neue gabel einbauen, zur auswahl stehen rock shox totem coil 180mm und ne lyrik 170mm u turn.
was würdet ihr empfehlen?

gruss lars


----------



## tbird (13. Januar 2014)

Wenn du die alte Gabel verkaufst und sie noch bissl was taugt, meld dich

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## racing_lars (13. Januar 2014)

die alte gabel ist ne domain rc 180mm 2012.. ja mach ich


----------



## the_simon (13. Januar 2014)

Für welchen Einsatzzweck soll die neue Gabel denn herhalten bzw. was versprichst du dir von der neuen Gabel? Weniger Gewicht, steifer,....?


----------



## Merge (13. Januar 2014)

kommt ganz drauf an was du bevorzugt fahren willst. Mit der Lyrik klettert das Bike einen kleinen Tick besser, weil die Front tiefer ist. Mit der Totem hast du nochmal mehr Reserven bei gröberen Sachen. Fährst du jetzt bevorzugt Park dann auf jeden Fall die Totem. Aber jeh nachdem wie deine Touren ausfallen würde ich trotzdem die Totem nehmen.
Und die Lyrik spart halt Gewicht *duckundweg*


----------



## Kharne (13. Januar 2014)

Als ob die 10mm weniger Einbauhöhe was ausmachen....

Hast du gerne ne Bocksteife Gabel, nimm die Totem, hat die die Domain ausgereicht, dann nimm die Lyrik.


----------



## Merge (13. Januar 2014)

Ich sag ja einen kleinen Tick. Wie viel das wirklich ausmacht kann ich nicht sagen weil ichs nie ausprobiert habe. 30mm spürt man aber deutlich!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Januar 2014)

Totemtotemtotemtotem!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Als ob die 10mm weniger Einbauhöhe was ausmachen....
> 
> Hast du gerne ne Bocksteife Gabel, nimm die Totem, hat die die Domain ausgereicht, dann nimm die Lyrik.



Naja, ein halbes Grad unterschiedlicher Lenkwinkel und die zirka 5mm Tretlagerhöhe. Die könnten genau der tikken sein, der dann über ständiges aufsetzen der Pedale oder nichts davon merken entscheiden.
Und das alles noch ohne den gängigen Toleranzen der Einbauhöhe.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Januar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Als ob die 10mm weniger Einbauhöhe was ausmachen....
> 
> Hast du gerne ne Bocksteife Gabel, nimm die Totem, hat die die Domain ausgereicht, dann nimm die Lyrik.



Es wird kein anderes Bike daraus, aber 10mm an der Front würde ich persl. durchaus merken. 

Aber mal abgesehen davon: die Domain ist mE keinen Ticken weniger steif wie die Totem!
Nicht von der bulligen Optik täuschen lassen. 
Beide Gabeln sind mE bocksteif. Die Domain sieht mit ihren 35mm zierlicher aus, aber dafür hast du dort Stahl verbaut.
Im Ansprechverhalten unterscheiden sie sich jedoch. Da liegt die Totem klar vorne.


----------



## 007_YbB (23. Januar 2014)

Hab mal ne frage mit was für nem lenker scheucht ihr euer hanzz durch die gegend? ich hab momentan noch den original lenker drauf ( hanzz pro 2012/ syntace vector) mir persönlich ist er aber zu flach. Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (27. Januar 2014)

Na nimm doch einfach den, der dir optisch am besten gefällt und der den entsprechenden Rise und die gewünschte Breite hat.
Da kannste ja nun wirklich nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Januar 2014)

Doch. Back- und Upsweep entscheiden nämlich darüber, ob sich die Handgelenke nachher anfühlen wie geschreddert oder nicht.


----------



## the_simon (27. Januar 2014)

Der Standartlenker vom Hanzz Pro 2012 ist doch der Vector mit +20 High, oder?Drauf steht leider nichts... Find den Lenker so bequem, dass ich ihn mirs sogar fürs Zweitrad holen will.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. Januar 2014)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Doch. Back- und Upsweep entscheiden nämlich darüber, ob sich die Handgelenke nachher anfühlen wie geschreddert oder nicht.



Schon richtig.
Aber das wird er wohl oder übel selber raus finden müssen. 
Oder kannst du ihm jetzt auch per web-Diagnose sagen, welche Form für seine Anatomie die Beste ist?!

Was Simon bequem findet, kann für ihn die reinste Qual sein.
Daher finde ich solche Empfehlungen und Anfragen immer fragwürdig.
Aber gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Januar 2014)

Nö. Hab ja auch nie behauptet, das zu können . Ausprobieren ist die einzige Möglichkeit.


----------



## 007_YbB (29. Januar 2014)

Alles klar  trotzdem danke


----------



## Yoshimura (13. Februar 2014)

Weis hier zufällig jemand welches Werkzeug man braucht um den Halter vom Umwerfer abzuschrauben.

Ich will die Schraube net verwurschdeln nur weil ich den falschen Schlüssel/Impus/Torx verwende ;(

Die Forum-Suche hat mir hier nicht wirklich weitergeholfen....

Danke im Voraus falls es jemand weis....


----------



## sonic_broom (13. Februar 2014)

Mit einem alten, zerschnittenen Schlauch umwickeln und mit einer Rohrzange abschrauben. Eventuell vorher Kriechöl ans Gewinde sprühen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. Februar 2014)

Hat das Ding nicht eine 10er Inbusfassung? So schnell kann man die nicht vermurksen.


----------



## Carnologe (13. Februar 2014)

Hanzz SL zu verkaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/327824-cube-top-cube-hanzz-sl-grosze-m


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (13. Februar 2014)

Was'n hier los?! 
Der nächste der sein Hanzz verkauft!


----------



## Yoshimura (13. Februar 2014)

@sonic broom

Danke... genau so hab ich's gemacht. Hat super geklappt. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne Schraube um das Loch wieder zu verschließen.
Müsste ne M10 mit Feingewinde sein... oder?


----------



## sonic_broom (13. Februar 2014)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Müsste ne M10 mit Feingewinde sein... oder?


Ehm ich habs nicht ausgemessen, 10er Feingewinde klingt aber gut. Ich hab einfach ein Gummi aus der Restekiste genommen, funktioniert  genau wie es soll.


----------



## giosala1 (31. März 2014)

Hallo Hanzzrider,
hab mir ein´neues SL geholt.
Bräuchte bitte die Drehmomentangaben für das Hauptlager unten und von der Wippe.
Quasi für die großen Bolzen.
Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (31. März 2014)

Cube hat sich immer noch nicht dazu bequemt, offizielle Angaben dazu zu machen. Also einfach mal nach Gefühl machen, bis nix mehr wackelt.

Ist das in deinem Fotoalbum nicht deins oder hast du dir einen neuen Rahmen gegönnt?


----------



## giosala1 (31. März 2014)

Ich habe mir ein 2014 geholt - leider total ohne Fett zusammen gebaut - geknackt ohne Ende - jetzt is Ruhe


----------



## HANZZ08 (1. April 2014)

Hi,
Weiß jemand von euch, ob man beim Hanzz mit 2-Fach vorne das aktuelle Saint bzw. Zee Schaltwerk fahren kann??
Möchte in nächster Zeit auf 10-Fach umrüsten, aber die beiden o.g. Schaltwerke gibts nicht mit miterem Käfig, wie mein altes.
Hab gesehen, dass das 2013er genau diese zusammenstellung hat, funktioniert das gut?
Die neuen haben ja jetzt ein Xt long cage drin...

Gruß


----------



## giosala1 (1. April 2014)

Das Saint kannst doch auf große Kasette umstellen.  Und Zee glaube ich gibts zwei verschiedene Ausführungen.


----------



## HANZZ08 (1. April 2014)

Ja, nur ob die auch vorne mit 2-Fach zurechtkommen is die Frage...Google findet auch nix konkretes.


----------



## HANZZ08 (1. April 2014)

Die 2013er Hanzz fahrer unter euch könnten doch bestimmt was dazu sagen? 

Gruß


----------



## Steini_99 (1. April 2014)

Hi,
ich finds eigentlich recht gut, ist anfangs halt ein bisschen ungewohnt.

MfG


----------



## kleintom (1. April 2014)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Weiß jemand von euch, ob man beim Hanzz mit 2-Fach vorne das aktuelle Saint bzw. Zee Schaltwerk fahren kann??
> Möchte in nächster Zeit auf 10-Fach umrüsten, aber die beiden o.g. Schaltwerke gibts nicht mit miterem Käfig, wie mein altes.
> Hab gesehen, dass das 2013er genau diese zusammenstellung hat, funktioniert das gut?
> ...


Laut Angaben hat das Zee Schaltwerk eine Gesamtkapazität von 37 Zähnen bei Freeridemodel und 25 Zähne beim Downhillmodel. Selbst wenn man eine 11 - 36 Kassette hat bleiben noch 12 Zähne übrig. Bei 2-Fach fährst wahrscheinlich auch keine 11 - 36 Kassette.


----------



## HANZZ08 (1. April 2014)

Hi Tom, genau das hätte ich vor 
Hab momentan vorne 22-36 u. hinten 11-34, mit 10-fach hätte ich dann gerne 11-36 und vorne unverändert.
Das ich nicht über kreuz schalte, ist eh klar, trotzdem könnte es knapp werden.(das Zee hat laut Paul lange 25z)
Deswegen ja die Frage wie es beim 2013er Hanzz funktioniert, die aktuellen haben ja n längeres XT drin...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleintom (2. April 2014)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Hi Tom, genau das hätte ich vor
> Hab momentan vorne 22-36 u. hinten 11-34, mit 10-fach hätte ich dann gerne 11-36 und vorne unverändert.
> Das ich nicht über kreuz schalte, ist eh klar, trotzdem könnte es knapp werden.(das Zee hat laut Paul lange 25z)
> Deswegen ja die Frage wie es beim 2013er Hanzz funktioniert, die aktuellen haben ja n längeres XT drin...
> ...


In der Tat variiert die Kapazitätsangabe beim Zee RD-M640 SSW. Mir erscheint es aber nicht plausibel, dass das Freeridemodel wie das Downhillmodel nur 25z haben soll. Am besten mal mehrere Händlern per Mail konkret auf die unterschiedlichen Angaben ansprechen. Persönlich würde ich aber bei 2-Fach zu einer 12-30 Kassette tendieren, da die sehr fein abgestuft ist und nicht so viel Kapazität verbraucht. Über eine 11-32 könnte man auch noch nachdenken.

Mich würde auf jeden Fall interessieren was dann rausgekommen ist.


----------



## HANZZ08 (2. April 2014)

Ich schau heut mal bei meinem Händler vorbei, mal schaun was der sagt 
Wird aber wohl noch ne weile dauern, muss noch n bisschen sparen 
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2014)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Ich schau heut mal bei meinem Händler vorbei, mal schaun was der sagt
> Wird aber wohl noch ne weile dauern, muss noch n bisschen sparen
> Danke für eure Antworten


 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das dir zufällig jemand über den Weg läuft, der dir das sagen kann, ist wahrscheinlich höher als das es dir dein Händler sicher sagen kannn...zumindest wenn ich den gleichen Laden meine wie du 
Ich treffe heut noch jemanden der mir das vielleicht sagen kann, dann schreib ichs morgen.

G.


----------



## HANZZ08 (2. April 2014)

Hi jörg, wusste garnicht, dass du auch im Hanzz Fred unterwegs bist 
Wurscht, muss eh aufn Zug wartn, dann geh ich halt die paar Meter, vlt wissen sie ja doch was  

Gruß

Edit: cubemensch sagt, es geht 
Mal abwarten was dein Informant sagt


----------



## kleintom (2. April 2014)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Ich schau heut mal bei meinem Händler vorbei, mal schaun was der sagt
> Wird aber wohl noch ne weile dauern, muss noch n bisschen sparen
> Danke für eure Antworten


Ich denke ich habe die Antwort. Laut Explostionszeichnung von Shimano http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../RD/EV-RD-M640-3438_v1_m56577569830801188.pdf unterscheiden sich die Schaltwerkemodele nur am sogenannten B-Link. Damit wird nur die Position zur Kassette verändert. Da der Käfig gleich groß ist muss ich meine Aussage revidieren und es ist somit sehr wohl plausibel, dass bei Modelle die selbe Kapazität von 25z haben. Du müsstes vorne auf eine andere Ritzelkombi umstellen und für die verbleibende Kapazität eine passende Kassette wählen.

Das XT RD-M781 GS Shadow hat einen mittleren (manche schreiben kurzen) Käfig. Bei dem Preis von 50 EUR finde ich es durchaus interessant.


----------



## kleintom (2. April 2014)

Über den Winter habe ich ein Hanzz Custom zusammengebaut. Das Bike ist ein Preis/Leistungskompromis aus Neu- und Gebrauchtteilen für einen 55 kg Rider. 






Rahmen: 2011 Größe M
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Custom - die offizielle Bezeichnung wäre wohl RC2DH DPA 180
Dämpfer: Fox Van RC mit Marzocchi Feder 300x2.75
Vorbau und Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller
Griffe: Cube Fritz
Schaltwerk: Zee RD-M640 SSW
Umwerfer: keinen - Halterung entfernt und Loch durch Platikstopfen geschlossen
Kassette: SRAM PG-1050 10fach 12-36
Schalthebel: Zee
Kettenführung: Sixpack Yakuza
Kurbelgarnitur: Zee mit 36er Kettenblatt
Bremsanlage: Shimano SLX, XT SM-RT76 Bremsscheiben (203/203)
Laufräder: Alex Rims Specialized Status (Felge entspricht Supra 32 bzw. Supra D, Nabe unbekannt)
Reifen: Schwalbe Magic Mary Super Gravity TrailStar
Sattel: SDG I-Fly Storm extrem
Stattelstütze: FSA
Pedale: Saint PD-MX80 - alle Pins ohne Unterlegscheiben montiert (die angeblichen Ersatzpins sind für Außen)
Gesamtgewicht: ca. 17 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2014)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Hi jörg, wusste garnicht, dass du auch im Hanzz Fred unterwegs bist
> Also ich rede vom Cube in Mak...oder evtl. Fabry?
> Wurscht, muss eh aufn Zug wartn, dann geh ich halt die paar Meter, vlt wissen sie ja doch was
> 
> ...



Na dann ist ja alles gut. Unsere Kösseinehanzzzfahrer haben hinten nur ein 34 Ritzel drauf, dachte der Peder hat eine 36 Kassette. 

G.


----------



## HANZZ08 (2. April 2014)

Wenn die das sagen muss des ja net immer stimmen 
Dafür spricht allerdings, dass das 2013er ja genau das hat allerdings hab ich k.a. welche Kassette bei dem drinnen is...
Wird sich alles noch zeigen, hab ich ja noch n bissl zeit 
Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2014)

Der Sattel ist ja mal in der allerbesten Analintruderstellung. Stell ich mir nicht so bequem vor...


----------



## kleintom (3. April 2014)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist ja mal in der allerbesten Analintruderstellung. Stell ich mir nicht so bequem vor...


Analintruder musste ich erst mal googeln. Da kenne ich mich echt nicht aus. Ich bin nur der Schrauber und nicht der Fahrer. Der Sattel soll aber optimal antirutsch sein, wenn man einmal sitzt, sitzt man - Fahrer glücklich - ich glücklich.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. April 2014)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist ja mal in der allerbesten Analintruderstellung. ...


----------



## the_simon (18. April 2014)

Hier stand Müll.


----------



## exscade- (12. Mai 2014)

Hab mir als nettes Gimmick mittlerweile mal Abhilfe beschafft was den Umwerferdom anbelangt. Schönen kleinen Aludeckel, passgenau und im selben blau eloxiert:






Seitdem bin ich das lästige Saubermachen endlich los...

Und wo ich schonmal dabei bin, trifft man von euch eventuell jemand dieses Wochenende oder das in zwei Wochen in Willingen an? Wollte endlich mal dort vorbeischauen da es eigentlich nicht so weit weg ist. Eventuell fahre ich auch einfach mal diesen Freitag vorbei und schaue mir das ganze mal an...


----------



## Griggs (16. Mai 2014)

Das ist ja mal geil geworden, sowas will ich auch!!!

Ich bin leider erst im Juni da, aber viel Spass 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch sagen, welche 2-fach KeFü am Hanzz passt?
Hatte mir eine von e13 besorgt, die passte aber leider nicht, bzw. nur teilweise...


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2014)

So ziemlich alle mit ISCG05. Was hat denn bei deiner nicht gepasst?


----------



## Griggs (16. Mai 2014)

Hey Müs Lee!

Also das Problem ist, dass sie (e13 TRS+ Dual) zwar auf den beiden unteren Stellen sauber auflag, aber oben ist es zu knapp... da liegt sie schon auf dem Gelenklager, ist also was schief. Da fehlen mir jetzt die entscheidenen 2-3mm, so schleift es...

Und ich hätte noch ne Frage, hab schon gesucht, aber leider nix passendes gefunden.
Bei mir soll jetzt nen CCDB rein, hat da mal jemand die entscheidenen Maße für die Buchsen und die Rahmenbreite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Mai 2014)

Ach stimmt, da war sowas. Die MRP LRP oder Blackspire Stinger passen, sind aber ohne Taco. Du kannst auch einfach das störende Material wegsäbeln, es hat keinerlei wichtige Funktion sobald die Kettenführung ordentlich verschraubt wurde.

Die Reduzierhülsen (nicht Buchsen, das sind die Gleitlager) brauchst du mit dem Maßen 22mm Breite und 8mm Bohrung vorne wie hinten.


----------



## Griggs (16. Mai 2014)

Ja das ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit, vielleicht schleife ich sie einfach ab. Ansonsten weiss ich ja jetzt was passen würde

"mit dem Maßen 22mm Breite und 8mm Bohrung vorne wie hinten"

Perfekt! Danke dir vielmals, hast mir wieder sehr geholfen. Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Mai 2014)

Kein Ding, gerne wieder .


----------



## Smirre77 (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Hanzz SL Modell 2011 und möchte das auf X01 umrüsten. Wenn ich richtig gemessen habe müsste das Trettlagergehäuse 73mm sein. Dann sollte diese Gruppe passen, oder? Muss man dann unbedingt ein SRAM Innenlager verwenden oder würde das Saintlager genauso funktionieren?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## sonic_broom (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo @Smirre77;

Auch wenn es jetzt schon fast eine Woche her ist: GXP-Innenlager, wie sie Truvativ verwendet, haben auf der einen Seite ein Fest- und auf der anderen ein Loslager - und sind dementsprechend nicht mit dem System von Shimano kompatibel. Du wirst also wohl nicht drumrum kommen, das Lager (welches ja eh enthalten ist) zu montieren.

Und wenn du schon dabei bist: Denk auch unbedingt dran, dir einen XD-Freilauf zu besorgen, falls noch nicht geschehen.

Gruß


----------



## Smirre77 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Sonic,

danke für die Infos. Hatte mittlerweile auch schon auf Bildern gesehen, dass bei GXP die eine Seite eine Sternförmige Aufnahme hat und deshalb wohl nicht passen wird. Hatte deshalb auch schon das Set mit Innenlager bestellt.
Das mit dem Freilauf habe ich auch bedacht. Blöderweise gibt es leider keinen für die orginal verbaute Sun Ringle Jumping Flea Nabe . Deshalb habe ich auch noch ein neues Laufrad bestellt, naja man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts .

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Quator94 (26. Mai 2014)

Hey,
ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken mir einen Fenstersauger zu Kaufen. Im Bikemarkt und bei Ebay werden die gebrauchten Fenstersauger trotz ihre alters noch für 1300 bis 2000 Euro angeboten. Sind diese Preise real oder kann ich da noch ein paar hunderter raushandeln? Fenstersauger Test

Der beste Fenstersauger ist für uns der Fenstersauger Mit ihm lassen sich Fenster schnell und streifenfrei putzen, eine stabile Sprühflasche mit Wischaufsatz ist ebenfalls dabei. Er ist hochwertig verarbeitet und auch die Akkulaufzeit ist ausreichend, solange man kein großes Haus mit riesigen Glasfronten hat.



Wir hatten elf Geräte im Test, der günstigste Sauger lag bei 26 Euro, der teuerste kam auf stolze 250 Euro. Unser Testsieger liegt preislich im völlig bezahlbaren Rahmen.

http://fenstersauger24.org/


----------



## Griggs (26. Mai 2014)

Ich würde sagen das kann man kaum pauschal beantworten. Wichtig sind Sachen wie Modell, Ausstattung, Zustand, usw. 
Du kannst ja mal eins verlinken was dir zu sagt.


----------



## DeadMeat (26. Mai 2014)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Sind diese Preise real oder kann ich da noch ein paar hunderter raushandeln?


Kommt, wie bereits gesagt, auf den Zustand und die Ausstattung an.
Gebrauchte Hanzz-Rahmen werden um die 500€ gehandelt, eine gebrauchte Totem RC2DH kostet ca. 350€, ...
Also ich denke mit einer guten Ausstattung und in gutem Zustand darf ein Hanzz gebraucht schon 1400-1700€ kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wyrd (27. Mai 2014)

Servus Leute,

falls jemand seinen Fox Van ersetzen möchte: ich habe einen Rock Shox Vivid R2C im passenden Tune fürs Hanzz abzugeben (Medium Rebound, High Compression) - außerdem mit blauen Decals passend zu den blauen Hanzz-Wippen:





Bei Bedarf mit 450er Stahlfeder oder 425er Titanfeder (hat mir bei ca. 73 kg "ohne alles" perfekt gepasst).

Damit das Ganze nicht ausschließlich ein Werbebeitrag wird, hier ein (zugegebenermaßen schlechtes Handy-) Bild von meinem Hanzz. Normalerweise ist eine Kind Shock Stütze dran. Die Tage sollte noch ein Works-Winkelsteuersatz eintrudeln - dann ist es erstmal "fertig"...


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2014)

Jaaaa, er lebt noch! Schön, das Ding mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## wyrd (27. Mai 2014)

Wobei er grad teilzerlegt in der Ecke liegt - Gabel sifft. Zur Zeit ist Hardtail fahren angesagt. Ganz schön anstrengend vergleichsweise


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2014)

Hihi, ich hab da ja drei Gabeln im Angebot .


----------



## wyrd (27. Mai 2014)

Nö, gibt neue Staubdichtungen sowie O-Ringe und frisches Öl für die Dämpfung, dann sollte das wieder passen. Das Ganze kostet keine 50 Euro. Vorteil Rock Shox


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Mai 2014)

Quatsch, du musst die Wirtschaft ankurbeln! Los, kauf gefälligst meine Gabeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFranziskaner (2. Juni 2014)

Hey Guys! 

ich habe ein Frage, und zwar ist mir bei meinem Hanzz aufgefallen, dass wenn ich am Sattel hochziehe ein leichtes Spiel bemerke. Ich hab die Feder vom Dämpfer so weit zurückgedreht, dass mir meine Hände schon weh taten, doch das "klacken" war immer noch da. Da fiel mir ein, es könnten auch lockere Schrauben sein, also fing ich an die Schrauben an den Gelenken nachzuziehen. Schon beim ersten Zug (und zwar auf der rechten Seite, die obere Schraube, da bei diesem "Sattelrohr")  gabs einen lauten knacks und das Ding ist abgebrochen. Auf der einen Seite ist das ja diese große Schraube und auf der anderen Seite ist das diese winzige Schraube, die Große ist außen, die Kleine ist innen. Ich denke ihr wisst schon was ich meine, entschuldigt meine stümperhafte Beschreibung. Weiß jemand, wo ich dieses "Set" bestellen kann? 

Danke


----------



## Griggs (2. Juni 2014)

"Da fiel mir ein, es könnten auch lockere Schrauben sein..." 

Sorry, aber der war echt gut  Mache ich beim Hanzz vor jedem Ausritt!
Schau mal hier, das müsste es sein: http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...eqrecqid=52a5c61a-ea61-11e3-99f8-002421dde24d

Beste Grüße


----------



## wyrd (2. Juni 2014)

Klingt mir eher nach Dämpferbolzen. @Müs Lee kennt sich da glaube ich aus


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juni 2014)

Ja, eher Bolzen ^^. Hau die Konterschraube raus, besorg dir eine normale M6-Schraube, kürze sie nach Bedarf und pack die mitsamt einer Unterlegscheibe dahin, fertisch. Die Schrauben zu bestellen hat damals 4 Wochen gedauert, beim zweiten Mal wars mir viel zu blöd.


----------



## DerFranziskaner (2. Juni 2014)

Ok, 

Ich danke für den Link, da kann man jedoch nur das ganze Paket bestellen, die Lager sind bei mir auch relativ neu, es handelt sich eigentlich nur um diese kleine Schraube die auf der Innenseite sitzt mit dieser großen Schraube. Wenn jemand noch n Shop kennt, dann her damit, wenn nicht muss ich mal direkt bei Cube anrufen ^^ Die werden mich aber bestimmt gleich weiter leiten an irgendeinen anderen Verkäufer. Vor jeder Fahrt kontrolliere ich die Teile bestimmt nicht, wo wären wir denn da? 

Schrauben kürzen fällt weg, da ich das nicht kann ^^

Danke euch


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juni 2014)

Das kann jeder. Nimm eine Säge und ab dafür, danach mit einer Feile noch ein wenig rundherum die Kanten säubern und gut ist.


----------



## Griggs (3. Juni 2014)

Also wenn es nur um die eine Schraube geht, dann würde ich es machen wie Müs Lee sagt. Wenn du es ganz genau haben willst, machste noch ne Mutter drauf. Bei Cube werden sie dir wahrscheinlich auch das ganze Set anbieten.

"Vor jeder Fahrt kontrolliere ich die Teile bestimmt nicht, wo wären wir denn da?"

Generell nicht, das stimmt. Beim Hanzz allerdings schon  Mit Loctite gehts aber.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2014)

Neinneinnein, der Bolzen bleibt! Nur die Kontermutter wird ersetzt, mit einer normalen Schraube hat der Dämpfer Spiel.


----------



## Griggs (3. Juni 2014)

Die Mutter soll er drauf packen, wenn er die Schraube kürzen will, dann wirds gerade. Das war gemeint


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2014)

Ach so! Ja, auch eine Option .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mal ein paar Fragen an euch 
Wieso werden die Pro Modelle aus 2012 günstiger angeboten als die aus 2011 (2012er ab 1200, 2011er ab 1600)? Und welches sollte ich für gelegentliche Bikeparkbesuche auswählen? Ist die Fox 36 um längen besser als die Domain? Sind 1600 Euro für ein gepflegtes 2011er fair?

https://ebiketestsite.wordpress.com/


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2014)

Die Fox wird halt ein wenig höher gehandelt als die Domain, wobei die sich eigentlich nicht viel nehmen. Vielleicht finden mehr Leute das alte Design ansprechender (ich zB ). Du kannst ruhig ein 2011er nehmen, der Rahmen hat sich nicht geändert und die Teile sind nach Belieben austauschbar. Wenn du ein 2012er für 1200 kriegen kannst, würde ich das nehmen, wenn die Farbe ggf. nicht gefällt den Rahmen in Wunschfarbe lackieren/eloxieren lassen und mit dem Restgeld einen draufmachen .


----------



## Quator94 (9. Juni 2014)

Erstaunlicherweise wurde das angesprochene 2012er wohl heute Nachmittag verkauft 

Beide Modelljahre nehmen sich also nichts und ich soll im Zweifel einfach das günstigere bzw. gepflegtere nehmen?

http://ebike-test.blogspot.com/


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Juni 2014)

Das günstigste und gepflegteste, das du finden kannst, ja. Ein Kompromiss macht selten glücklich.


----------



## Quator94 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich bin 175 groß. Sollte ich für gelegentliche Touren dann eher zum M tendieren?

Und ist der Rahmen seit 2010 immer der selbe? 

Alle E-Fatbikes von Fitifito haben einiges gemeinsam: Sie rollen auf breiten Fatbike Reifen, da die spanischen Entwickler von den Vorteilen der breiten Reifen beim elektrifizierten E Bike Mountainbiken überzeugt sind, und sie werden alle von Fitifito-Motoren angetrieben. Außerdem verfügen alle E-Fatbikes über Mondrakers Forward Geometry. Das bedeutet, dass das Oberrohr wächst und gleichzeitig der Vorbau schrumpft. Auch wenn der Reach nominell sehr lang wirkt (e-Prime in Größe L 480 Millimeter), mutieren die Bikes dank Stummelvorbau nicht zur Streckbank. Mit dem größeren Radstand soll die Laufruhe verbessert werden und die nach vorne verlagerte Front soll beim *E-Fatbike* Überschlagsgefühle verbannen.


----------



## Steini_99 (10. Juni 2014)

Bin ein bisschen größer wie du, das M passt trotzdem perfekt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Juni 2014)

Bin mit 181cm auch M gefahren, hat wunderbar gepasst.


----------



## Smirre77 (17. Juni 2014)

Servus,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Schaltauge für das 2011 er Modell (hellblau). Ich habe dieses bestellt, allerdings habe ich es in dem dunklen blau von 2012 bekommen. Weiß jemand ob und wenn ja wo ich das Schaltauge in der richtigen Farbe bekommen kann?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Juni 2014)

Wohl gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smirre77 (18. Juni 2014)

Hmm, das hatte ich schon befürchtet  Echt blöd, dass beim Hanzz Ausfallende und Schaltauge ein Teil ist...


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Juni 2014)

Irgendwo in diesem Thread hatte mal jemand ein selbstgefrästes Ausfallende samt Syntace X12 Schaltauge angeboten. Such mal danach, vielleicht macht er das immer noch. Ich hatte damals auch eins gekauft, das war erste Sahne aber eben rohes Aluminium, was man nachträglich eloxieren könnte.


----------



## Smirre77 (26. Juni 2014)

Habe von ihm keine Antwort erhalten, vermutlich hat er auch keine mehr. Nacheloxieren ist aber eine gute Idee, werde mal schauen wo man sowas machen lassen kann und was das kostet.


----------



## DerFranziskaner (4. Juli 2014)

Hey,

danke für eure Antworten zwecks dem "klacken". Da müssen die Buchsen getauscht werden. 

Ich hätte nun wieder eine Frage, wenn ich die Kurbel nach links und rechts bewege, dann habe ich auch ein "Klacken". Ich glaub die Lager sind fertig, was mich nicht wundern würde. 
Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand von euch weiß, wo ich diese billig aber qualitativ gut herbekomme? 
Ich muss sagen, die von Shimano sind nicht schlecht gewesen, haben einiges mitgemacht, billig sind sie aber nicht. 

Wenn ich schon dabei bin, ich bin mir sicher, dass ich beim einbauen dieser Lager, eines der Gewinde kaputt gemacht hab, es hält, doch es is 100 % im Eimer. Ich kann mal n Foto online stellen, wenn ich die Teile ausgebaut habe. Kann man da "so einfach" ein neues Gewinde reinschneiden? 

Danke fürs Lesen!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Juli 2014)

Herje.

Also ein wenig suchen kannst du aber auch selber, oder?!
Nimm einen von den einschlägigen bike Parts Stores im Web, gib bei Suche Tretlager ein und dann nimmst du dort ein Shimano XT. Sind preislich iO und halten lange.

Das "Klacken" kann auch andere Ursachen haben. Beweg die Kurbelarme mal Richtung Rahmen und schau mal obs da Spiel hat und "klackt". Dann sind sicher die Lager.

Was das Gewinde betrifft: ein wenig Feingefühl sollte man beim Selberschrauben schon besitzen. ;-) Das betrifft vor  allem die axiale  Fixierung des linken Kurbelarms. Die schraube (also die seitlich in der Achse steckt, weiß gerade nicht wie die genau bezeichnet wird) dort nur handfest anziehen, sonst schickst du das neue Lager direkt in Frührente!
Wenn du das Gewinde im Rahmen wirklich gehimmelt hast, wirds schwierig. Ich würde zunächst einmal versuchen das Lager mit mittelfestem Loctite einzuschrauben und dann schauen obs hält. Ansonsten kann man versuchen das Gewinde "nachzudrehen". Kommt drauf an, wie viele Gewindegänge du geplättet hast. Wenn das nicht mehr geht... schlecht.

Aber VORHER erst einmal prüfen ob nicht evtl. nur das Außengewinde der Lagerschale hinüber ist. Neues einsetzen und schauen obs hält bzw sauber greift.

Und den Gewindeschneider gibst du besser in versierte Hände. ;-)

@ Müs: wie macht sich das Tyee? Immer noch zufrieden?


----------



## damianfromhell (5. Juli 2014)

Oder wenn man es nicht kann zum nächsten fachgeschäft

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Juli 2014)

Wäre vielleicht noch die beste Option!


----------



## DerFranziskaner (5. Juli 2014)

Danke Al Carbon, 

ja etwas faul bin ich schon, ich dachte nur, ihr wisst gleich welche Größe usw. ich da brauche und habt da gleich etwas passendes, außerdem frage ich Leute mit Erfahrung, die mir dann auch sagen können was qualitativ gut ist. Mein Gott, man versucht eben zuerst immer den einfach Weg  
Es ist 100 % das Lager, denn genau wenn ich die von dir beschriebenen Bewegungen mache, kommt das Klacken. Ich nimm da nichts mehr in die Hand. Bin halt ein wahrer Profi  

Der nächste Shop ist mir zu weit, da müsste ich knappe 50 km one way fahren, wenn ich das Lager rausschraube mach ich mal ein Foto und stells hier rein, da könnt ihr euch das mal anschauen.

Anyway danke nochmal für eure Antworten


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Juli 2014)

DerFranziskaner schrieb:


> Danke Al Carbon,
> 
> ja etwas faul bin ich schon, ich dachte nur, ihr wisst gleich welche Größe usw. ich da brauche und habt da gleich etwas passendes, außerdem frage ich Leute mit Erfahrung, die mir dann auch sagen können was qualitativ gut ist.



Da bekommst du wahrsl. zig unterschiedliche Antworten. Jeder hat seine Vorlieben. Mit XT machst du nix falsch. Und Größe? Na du hast doch das alte Teil. Brauchst doch nur vergleichen. Wird vermutlich das hier sein:

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...LX---LX-Innenlager-SM-BB70-Hollowtech-II.html


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Juli 2014)

@ Al: Ja, das läuft noch wunderbar, auch wenns viel zu wenig bewegt wird. Und dein Hänzzchen?


----------



## DerFranziskaner (5. Juli 2014)

Ok, danke Carbon!

dachte die Teile kosten so um die 100 € wie z. B. die Acros o. Chris King. Wenn ich dann schon so viel Geld ausgebe, wollte ich auch auf der sicheren Seite sein. Ich dachte auch, dass die Teile von Shimano an die 100 € kosten, wusste nicht, dass es diese schon ab 15 € gibt. Deswegen wollte ich vorher noch einmal ne Frage ins Forum stellen, bevor das Geld seinen Besitzer wechselt (für nen Studenten sind 100 € ne verdammte Menge) 

@ Carbon (nochmals): die von dir aufgeführten Lager gehen noch "weiter" wie z. B. das BB90 usw. bestehen da große Unterschiede bzgl. der Qualität? 

Danke nochmals für deine Antwort!


----------



## sonic_broom (5. Juli 2014)

DerFranziskaner schrieb:


> @ Carbon (nochmals): die von dir aufgeführten Lager gehen noch "weiter" wie z. B. das BB90 usw. bestehen da große Unterschiede bzgl. der Qualität?



BB-90-Lager sind Pressfit-lager ohne Gewinde, die passen nicht! (zumindest nicht ohne weiteres...) Bleib beim oben genannten XT-Lager, die kann man auch auf die beiden üblichen Tretlagerbreiten (68/73mm) anpassen, indem man Spacer dran- oder eben weglässt.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Juli 2014)

sonic_broom schrieb:


> BB-90-Lager sind Pressfit-lager ohne Gewinde, die passen nicht! (zumindest nicht ohne weiteres...) Bleib beim oben genannten XT-Lager, die kann man auch auf die beiden üblichen Tretlagerbreiten (68/73mm) anpassen, indem man Spacer dran- oder eben weglässt.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 

@ Müs: selbes Problem bei mir! Zu wenig Auslauf. ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Juli 2014)

Jaaa, entweder beschissenes Wetter oder Uni oder verletzt oder keine Lust... Zum Glück kommt jetzt der Sommer samt Freizeit!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Juli 2014)

Kenne ich. Muss verletzungsbedingt auch pausieren gerade.
Hab beim letzten Ausritt ne Landung verkackt und mir den Mittelfuß gebrochen. Shit happens. ^^


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Juli 2014)

Dazu konnte es bei mir gar nicht kommen ^^. Hab bei Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben das linke Knie überbelastet, dann ist Radfahren nicht gerade förderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Juli 2014)

Nicht wirklich. ^^
Na dann gute Besserung.


----------



## the_simon (10. Juli 2014)

Heute war endlich mal wieder gutes Wetter für einen Ausritt


----------



## richi8i (23. Juli 2014)

Die Frage steht hier nun zwar schon zum 1000x mal, aber da sich bisher in diesem Fred immer alle Meinungen wiedersprachen: Würdet ihr Das Hanzz in L bei 1.81 und 86cm Schrittlänge empfehlen oder eher nicht?
Es würde nämlich jemand sein Hanzz mit Top Ausstattung gegen meinen DHler tauschen, nur die Größe schreckt mich etwas.

Einsatzgebiet wären eher Touren, eher gemütliche Singletrails. Hab ein Torque FRX aus 2012 in M, mit dem kam ich bisher prima zurecht. Das Torque würde dann eher nur mehr bergab bewegt werden.
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/a8/j0/a8j07xfjp6ny/large_FRX_Rockzone_2012.png?0
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/large/Cube_Hanzz_Geometrie.png?0

Bikepark wird damit eher nicht geheizt.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?
mfG. Richi


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Juli 2014)

L mit kurzem Vorbau sollte locker passen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. Juli 2014)

Bei deinem Einsatzgebiet ist L ok.
Ansonsten wäre eher M angesagt.

Ich selber habe ein SL von 89 (1,87 m) und muss den Sattel bei Touren schon arg weit rausziehen. Fahre den Rahmen in L.
Daher müsste das bei dir passen.

Welchen Vorbaulänge du brauchst kann übrigens pauschal gar nicht beantwortet werden.
Ein kurzer Vorbau eignet sich nämlich - gerade für Touren - nicht unbedingt.
Der Schwerpunkt wandert damit noch weiter nach hinten und damit sinkt vorne die Achslast. Für bergaborientiertes Fahren prima, für alles andere eher weniger.


----------



## wyrd (23. Juli 2014)

Servus,

du hast da leider die Geo-Tabelle vom Hanzz gepostet in der die wichtigen Werte fehlen: Reach und Stack. Das Hanzz in L hat 422 Reach, dein Canyon 402 (genau wie das Hanzz in M). Du kannst hier aber über einen kürzeren Vorbau sowie einen Winkelsteuersatz noch einiges rausholen, also zu lang dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Wenn du den Hanzz entsprechend aufbaust sehe ich aber keinen Grund, das Canyon überhaupt weiter zu fahren, die Bikes sind vom Einsatzbereich zu ähnlich... 
Als Touren- und Hometrail-Bike gibt es geeignetere Räder als Hanzz (oder Torque) wenn man nebenher noch ein DH-Rad hat. Von daher verstehe ich deinen Ansatz nicht. Du hast einen Freerider und einen Downhiller, den du aber gegen einen weiteren Freerider tauschen möchtest. Im Endeffekt hast du dann zwei Räder für den gleichen Einsatzzweck...

Bei 86 cm Schrittlänge bietet sich aber m. M. n. eh nur ein Hanzz in L an.



Was anderes: Wer fährt denn einen CCDB Air im Hanzz und hat schonmal mit Luftkammerspacern experimentiert? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen in der Richtung?


----------



## richi8i (24. Juli 2014)

Den Downhiller benötige ich nicht mehr, da ich kaum noch Bikepark fahre, sondern nur noch gemütlichere Singletrails in den Kitzbühler Alpen. Da bin ich mit dem wenigeren Torque viel lieber unterwegs. 

Meine Idee war halt folgende: Das Torque auf reinen Freerider für eben diesen Einsatzzweck umzubauen und das Cube mit Luftdämpfer, 2x10 Schaltung und Variostütze für Touren zu nutzen. Meine Touren sind nicht sonderlich lang, ne Kombination aus ein paar Hometrails, auf, ab, auf, ab....

Aber verm. ist eh das beste, einfach für das Torque ne 2te Sattelstütze zum Wechseln holen und einen Luftdämpfer einbauen. 
Fürn Park Umwerfer ab und ne KeFü dran, dann ätt ich eig. schon ein Bike für alles, denn das Torque geht mMn erstaunlich gut bergauf.


----------



## wyrd (24. Juli 2014)

Na dann: Variostütze dazukaufen, zwei Laufradsätze, absenkbare Gabel, Luftdämpfer oder Titanfeder. Fertig. Den Aufwand mit Umwerfer für Park gegen Kefü tauschen würde ich mir allerdings nicht machen...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (25. Juli 2014)

Sehe ich genauso.
Den finanziellen Aufwand mit 2 LRS und dem Umbau des Dämpfers würde ich mir ebenfalls nicht geben.
Die paar Gramm bei den Laufrädern reißen es nicht raus, daher einfach was stabiles und breites (> 25 mm Innenweite) nehmen.
Und ob die gefederte Masse 0,5 - 1 kg mehr oder weniger wiegt, merkst du bestenfalls beim tragen. Alles andere ist Einbildung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. Juli 2014)

Sooo, allmählich schwankt der nächste Hanzz-Besitzer! 

Gut möglich dass hier in ein paar Wochen ein weiteres Hanzz zum Verkauf steht.
Ich rüste ab!


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juli 2014)

Neeeiiiiin! Die letzte Bastion fällt... Was solls denn werden?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. Juli 2014)

Es wird dir ein wenig bekannt vorkommen 

Entweder so:






Oder so:





Bin letztens ein Tyee von nem Kumpel gefahren... danach war ziemlich schnell klar, MUSS HABEN!


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juli 2014)

Hat beides was  Wobei Leuchtrot auch geil ist .


----------



## Griggs (29. Juli 2014)

Mahlzeit die Herren!

Witzig, ich hab genau das selbe vor 

Weiss einer von euch, ob ich da ne 180er Gabel verbauen darf?


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juli 2014)

Schon gefragt, man darf net. Gehen tuts aber bestimmt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. Juli 2014)

Griggs schrieb:


> ...
> Witzig, ich hab genau das selbe vor
> ...


Dann lass uns für "Mengen"Rabatt fragen!   

Bei der Farbe bin ich noch unschlüssig... so viel Auswahl hat man ja selten. 
Aber muss eh noch der Frau schonend beibringen, dass ich da wieder ein wenig Geld (um)verteilen muss.


----------



## Deleted138492 (29. Juli 2014)

Ach was, das ist eine Investition in die Zukunft und deine Gesundheit! Und überhaupt, wäre es ihr lieber wenn du die ganze Zeit quengeln oder zuhause hocken würdest? Nee, also!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. Juli 2014)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ach was, das ist eine Investition in die Zukunft und deine Gesundheit! Und überhaupt, wäre es ihr lieber wenn du die ganze Zeit quengeln oder zuhause hocken würdest? Nee, also!



Guuuutes Argument!


----------



## Griggs (29. Juli 2014)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Schon gefragt, man darf net. Gehen tuts aber bestimmt .



Dann wäre es evtl. einen Versuch wert 



___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Dann lass uns für "Mengen"Rabatt fragen!
> 
> Bei der Farbe bin ich noch unschlüssig... so viel Auswahl hat man ja selten.
> Aber muss eh noch der Frau schonend beibringen, dass ich da wieder ein wenig Geld (um)verteilen muss.



Genau! Wir nehmen 2 zum Preis von einem 
Ausserdem ist das Bike so gut, das der Wert steigt. Gebraucht gibts da keine, also quasi ne Anlage. Das zieht 

Dann weiß ich ja, wo ich euch bald finde 
Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass das Hanzz schlecht ist...


----------



## the_simon (31. Juli 2014)

Fährt hier jemand das Hanzz vorne mit einem Kettenblatt ? Soll tourentauglich bleiben, deshalb würde ich entweder zum 32 oder 34t Blatt tendieren, da muss ich noch genauer probieren.
Ist eine Kettenführung dann noch sinnvoll ? Habe inzwischen öfters gelesen, das diese überflüssig ist?
Hat jemand in dieser Richtung schon Erfahrung am Hanzz gemacht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Juli 2014)

Eine Kettenführung würde ich an einem Freerider immer montieren, mitsamt Bashguard oder Taco. Sinnvoll ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## wyrd (31. Juli 2014)

Da darf aber kein Berg in der Tour vorkommen, oder baust hinten ein Mirfe rein? Falls ja bitte ich um einen kurzen Erfahrunsgbericht.

Wegen Kettenführung: mit diesen neumodischen Narrow-Wide Blättern soll die Kette wohl recht gut halten, aber so ganz ohne wär mir auch suspekt.


----------



## Griggs (31. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre mit einem Kettenblatt, nen 36er, allerdings nicht viel hoch.
Auf der geraden gehts gut, den ein oder anderen Anstieg nimmt man damit auch noch, aber viel mehr nicht.

Hab auf Single umgestellt, da mir im ruppigen Einsatz ständig die Kette gesprungen ist. 
Mit ner anständigen Kettenführung kein Problem mehr.


----------



## the_simon (31. Juli 2014)

wyrd schrieb:


> Da darf aber kein Berg in der Tour vorkommen, oder baust hinten ein Mirfe rein?



In NRW ist das mit den Bergen sowieso immer so das Ding, das Mirfe ist nicht geplant. Möchte wenn schon hinten mit der normalen Kassette (11-32) auskommen. Deshalb muss ich die nächsten Tage erst einmal paar Testrunden drehen und wirklich auf mein Schaltverhalten achten. Derzeit ist vorne 22 - 36, das 22er kommt bei mir aber wirklich sehr sehr selten zur Anwendung.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für euren Rat!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. August 2014)

Ein Hinweis dazu noch.
Viele vergessen bei der ganzen Diskussion, dass ein Kettenblatt vorne allein eigentlich nicht sinnvoll 11 Zähne hinten bedienen kann.
Meist verbaut man vorne nur dann ein Blatt, wenn die Kiste stark abwärts orientiert ist (was in NRW ebenfalls wenig sinnvoll ist). Die Jungs nutzen dann meist eh nur die letzte Hälfte der Kassette hinten.

Jetzt werden einige wieder sagen, klar geht das hinten 11 Zähne zu fahren. Mag sein, sinnvoll isst allerdings nicht und der Verschleiß nimmt in jedem Fall zu. Von den seitlichen Kräften die beim schalten auf das hintere Schaltwerk wirken rede ich dabei noch gar nicht. Je nach Einsatzzweck nimmt man das dann halt in Kauf. 
Wer dann allerdings noch ohne eine verdammt gute KeFü unterwegs ist, muss sich nicht wundern wenn dauernd die Kette flöten ist.

Wenn du also bei 2 fach keine Probleme mit abspringender Kette hast, würde ich es lassen.
Man muss nicht jedem Trend hinterher laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_simon (18. August 2014)

So, das Hanzz hat einen Monarch RT3 bekommen, geht im Touren&Trail-Einsatz super, für den Bikepark hab ich einen Coil-Vivid als Ersatz.
Hier mein Hanzz in der aufgeräumten Studentenbude, wo es schon seinen eigenen Platz gefunden hat


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (19. August 2014)

Schöne "Studentenbude"! 
Hätte ich während meines Studiums auch gerne gehabt! 

Dämpfer ohne Schweinerücken?! (piggyback)
Und dat funzt mit dem Hinterbau?!

Ansonsten recht schick geworden!
Nur beim Schaltwerkskäfig hätte ich hinten auf Medium / kurz gewechselt.
Dann ist einfach etwas mehr Ruhe hinten beim ballern!


----------



## the_simon (19. August 2014)

Ich war auch erst skeptisch, ob nicht ein AGB sinnvoller wäre, 
nen Kollege fährt im Scott Voltage aber auch "nur" den kleinen Monarch Rt3 und meinte, der würde alles mitmachen, solang es nicht jedes Wochenende nach Winterberg&Willingen geht.


----------



## kleintom (19. August 2014)

the_simon schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand das Hanzz vorne mit einem Kettenblatt ? Soll tourentauglich bleiben, deshalb würde ich entweder zum 32 oder 34t Blatt tendieren, da muss ich noch genauer probieren.
> Ist eine Kettenführung dann noch sinnvoll ? Habe inzwischen öfters gelesen, das diese überflüssig ist?
> Hat jemand in dieser Richtung schon Erfahrung am Hanzz gemacht?


siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-hanzz-2010.421297/page-126#post-11870602
Ich würde sagen 70% Downhill - es kommt natürlich immer darauf an wie leidensfähig man ist.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (21. August 2014)

kleintom schrieb:


> siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-hanzz-2010.421297/page-126#post-11870602
> Ich würde sagen 70% Downhill - es kommt natürlich immer darauf an wie leidensfähig man ist.


Funktioniert bestens, vorne einfach 34 Z. Hinten Zee shadow plus 10 fach ohne Kettenführung


----------



## Maxed (24. August 2014)

Ich fahre meins mit nem 32er Race Face Narrow Wide Kettenblatt + e thirteen LG1+ Kefü. Hinten ne 11-36er Kassette und Zee Schaltwerk(Shadow+)+Hebel. Funktioniert einwandfrei hier im Mittelgebirge, auch noch für Touren bis ~ 30km. Bergauf schon fordernd, aber es geht noch. Ist aber eig. ein Umbau für Bikepark, da bald mein Enduro kommt ; )

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wurzelsebb (31. August 2014)




----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2014)

sorry für offtopic, aber hat jemand ne idee wo ich die original felgen decals vom SL 2013 herbekomme? Solten Alexrims Supra 30 sein. 
Anfragen bei Alexrims und Cube sind getätigt, aber die ungeduld halt wieder... ^^ 

grüße


----------



## -eric- (8. Oktober 2014)

Mir gefallen diese 1x10 Aufbauten  
36 er Kettenblatt mit 11-36er Ritzel fahre ich schon seit anderthalb Jahren ohne Probleme 

Gestern durfte mein Hanzz auch mal wieder ran:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelsebb (8. Oktober 2014)

decals beim fratzenbuch unter nemeth laszlo designs
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Németh-László-DESIGNS/135788446492618?fref=ts
hab mir auch welche machen lassen. original sind sie anders, aber gehen.


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2014)

Danke, aber er meinte er hat keine. Für nen "designer" fand ich die aussage etwas strange...


----------



## Wurzelsebb (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube er hat 'n A... voll Arbeit. Nachdem er "berühmt" geworden ist kann er sich's aussuchen
;-)


----------



## Madlindner (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Männers,
Hat jemand die Farbnummer vom 2014 Hanzz pro (grün)
Danke schon mal 
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## trail_fuchs (27. Oktober 2014)

Moin Leute,

habe mir auch nun endlich den Hanzz-Rahmen besorgt.
Habe ihn temporär mit nem Stahlfederdämpfer aufgebaut aber will auf Luftdämpfer umbauen.
Könnt ihr mir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, welche Luftdämpfer sauber im Hanzz arbeiten?

Danke und Lg


----------



## wyrd (27. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab nen Double Barrel Air drin und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Vorher war auch ein Vivid Coil drin. 

Hätte dafür auch immer noch die 425er Titanfeder abzugeben, falls hier jemand Interesse hat. Drückt das Gewicht immerhin um gut 200 Gramm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (27. Oktober 2014)

wyrd schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Double Barrel Air drin und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Vorher war auch ein Vivid Coil drin.



Das klingt super, ich hab zur Zeit den Vivid Coil 5.1 drin und will ihn los werden.
Ich lese hier dass ein Tune High Dämpfer eingebaut werden sollte, ich finde aber nur Mid Tune. 
Was mach ich da?!


----------



## sonic_broom (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab den Hanzz mit einem ISX-6 aufgebaut. Funktioniert super, allerdings hab ich das Originalöl gegen 5er Putoline getauscht. Die Dämpfung wurde dadurch straffer. Für Druckstufe perfekt, die Zugstufe hat einen riesigen Einstellbereich, weswegen man sich auf die Druckstufe einschießen sollte. Vorher hatte ich einen DHX-Air 5.0 drin, bei dem musste ich die Druckstufe abgesehen vom Öl auch per Shimstack verstärken, ist also eher nicht so gut fürs Hanzz geeignet.


----------



## kleintom (27. Oktober 2014)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> Das klingt super, ich hab zur Zeit den Vivid Coil 5.1 drin und will ihn los werden.
> Ich lese hier dass ein Tune High Dämpfer eingebaut werden sollte, ich finde aber nur Mid Tune.
> Was mach ich da?!


Ich hatte vor einen Vivid Coil 5.1 einzubauen - ist der nicht gut?


----------



## trail_fuchs (27. Oktober 2014)

Doch auf jeden Fall ist er es. 
Ich will halt nur auf Luftdämpfer umbauen, da ich Luft gewohnt bin und wieder einen möchte wegen eventuellem Plattformhebel.

Lg

PS: falls du einen Vivid willst hab meinen im ANgebot mit 450/500 und 550 Feder


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (1. November 2014)

So, ich mach dann so langsam mal die Biege hier in diesem Fred.
Ich wechsel ins Propain-Lager. 

Falls jemand ein in Kürze gelangweiltes und arbeitsloses Hanzz sucht...


----------



## kleintom (1. November 2014)

Hat jemand einen Umlenkhebel bevorzugt in schwarz übrig?


----------



## HANZZ08 (3. November 2014)

Oh man, gibt ja immer weniger Hanzzen hier...aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich a am überlegn ob ich meins net auch hergib.
Die werdn ja 2015 nimmer gebaut, vlt steigt dann der Preis


----------



## Maxed (3. November 2014)

Hab zwar mittlerweile auch schon ein Trailbike und bald ein Enduro, aber auf 1x10 umgebaut steht meins immer gerne für die Parkeinsätze bereit 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## kleintom (4. November 2014)

Was soll die Trauerstimmung hier. Das Hanzz wurde viele Jahre gebaut und der Rahmen ist jederzeit eine gute Basis für einen Freerider und je nach Aufbau durchaus als Downhiller geeignet. 2013er Hanzz sehe ich bei uns massenhaft. Das Grün vom 2014er ist wohl einfach nicht angekommen. Es war natürlich auch nicht geschickt von Cube nur noch den Vox Van R zu verbauen anstatt dem RC.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (4. November 2014)

Sehe ich genauso. 

Das Hanzz war und ist ein feines Gerät. 
Nur kann ich's leider bei weiiitem nicht ausreizen oder ausnutzen. Daher ist's mir für meine Anwendungen mittlerweile einfach zu schwer geworden. Man(n) wird ja auch älter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (4. November 2014)

Ich liebe das Hanzz obwohl meins noch im Aufbau ist.
Es ist das perfekte Hardcore Enduro


----------



## Wurzelsebb (4. November 2014)

hallo leute,
kleiner tipp auch für bergauf enduristen ist der monarch + RC3
bin super zufrieden. Preisleistung top, 335g top (bergauf), Zugstufe extern, 3 Positionen in der Druckstufe (open,pedal, lock)
nur finger weg von debonair, ist beim hanzz nix


----------



## trail_fuchs (6. November 2014)

ASLAN schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> kleiner tipp auch für bergauf enduristen ist der monarch + RC3
> bin super zufrieden. Preisleistung top, 335g top (bergauf), Zugstufe extern, 3 Positionen in der Druckstufe (open,pedal, lock)
> nur finger weg von debonair, ist beim hanzz nix



Hätte mir fast den DebonAir gekauft.
Habe aber den CC DBair CS genommen 
Bin gespannt wie er ist


----------



## trail_fuchs (10. November 2014)

So mein Hanzz hat sein finales Fahrwerk bekommen 
Heute gehts ans Einstellen und Testen


----------



## ferdiz (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
da ich an meinem hanzz (2012) nur ein kettenblatt fahre, möchte ich diesen umwerferhalter entfernen. Kann es sein, dass man dafür einen 9er Inbusschlüssel braucht?


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Dezember 2014)

Nein, einen 10er.


----------



## Yoshimura (22. Dezember 2014)

Einfach nen alten Schlauch zum Schutz um den Halter wickeln und mit ner Zange zupacken und aufschrauben... so hab ich's gemacht


----------



## kleintom (22. Dezember 2014)

Die Größe weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Bei mir war alles voller Erde. Ich habe das Loch mit Wasser und einem kleinem Schraubenzieher vorsichtig gereinigt. Dann passt der Inbus richtig und es geht ganz gut auf.


----------



## ferdiz (22. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe 
Allerdings passt der 10er Inbus definitiv nicht und der 8er ist zu klein. 
Die Möglichkeit mit der Zange halte ich mir noch offen, falls ich sonst nicht weiterkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Dezember 2014)

Der 10er hat bei mir ganz sicher gepasst. Ansonsten vielleicht mit einem Ölfilterschlüssel?


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (7. Januar 2015)

Servus!

Hab mir jetzt auch das Hanzz als  Enduro/freerider aufgebaut 
Nicht wundern, ist keine Orginalfarbe  

Die Parts werden auch farblich noch angepasst... xD

Es ist mit 16,6kg (trods Totem!) noch nicht ganz fertig! Felgen und Kurbel kommen noch neu und leichter! 


Hab gestern zu Test mal ne kleine Tour gemacht (43km) Bergauf und Bergab^^
Ging erstaunlich gut!
Vorn hab ich ein 32èr Kettenblatt und hinten NOCH 9fach 11- 34 Zähne!
Bin im Sitzen so ziemlich überall hochgekommen^^
Es einzigste was mir weh tut ist der Hintern, liegt aber nicht am Bike sonderm am Sattel^^

Das einzigste was mich am Bike stört ist das weiche Schaltauge, irgendwie verbiegt es mir das Ding bei jeder kleinigkeit, ist aber auch schon neu bestellt^^ 

Meinungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritik ist gern wilkommen


----------



## gobo (7. Januar 2015)

teleskopstütze montieren!!


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (7. Januar 2015)

Den Gedanken hat ich auch schon...

Aber, ich bleib bei meiner Carbon Stütze  

Teleskopstütze ist zu schwer, und so "oft" wie ich den Sattel hoch und runter stelle, bleib ich Dabei


----------



## Yoshimura (7. Januar 2015)

Mein Hanzz SL hatte letztes Jahr 13,5 kg 
Das schafft man mit nem TUNE KING/KONG MK LRS, ner weißen PIKE 160/130mm und ner XX1 Komplettkgruppe !!!
Die Teile und das Hanzz (wieder Originalzustand) stehen übrigens immer noch zum verkauf - falls jemand Interesse hat


----------



## kleintom (8. Januar 2015)

Ich habe ein neues Projekt begonnen, daher verkaufe ich einige Parts. Zum Verkauf steht meine Rock Shox Lyrik Custom RC2DH DPA 180. Sie wurde im Winder 13/14 aufgebaut aus einer bis dahin jungfräulichen 2009er U-Turn, neuem RC2DH Set und neuer DPA 180. Ich würde behaupten, dass es die leichteste 180er Gabel ist, die man bekommen kann. Dies ist kein Zwangsvekauf - bitte nur ernsthafte Anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. Januar 2015)

gobo schrieb:


> teleskopstütze montieren!!



Aber unbedingt!!!
Sonst ABSOLUT unfahrbar!!!


----------



## gobo (8. Januar 2015)

hahahahaha al ich hab schon drauf gewartet!!!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. Januar 2015)

Spaaaß muss sein!


----------



## gobo (8. Januar 2015)

du wechselst nach propain??wie kommts??


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (8. Januar 2015)

Ich bin z.B. von Propain auf Cube gewechselt  Und ich bereue nix


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. Januar 2015)

Das Hanzz ist mir einfach too much. Ich kann's nicht ausreizen. Daher rüste ich ab! 
Außerdem will man ja auch mal was Neues ausprobieren. Immer nur CUBE ist langweilig.


----------



## gobo (8. Januar 2015)

na ich bin damals auch von cube weg und bereue garnix,im gegenteil.


----------



## gobo (8. Januar 2015)

ich hab gedacht das du cube fan bist!so kann man sich irren.ach egal hauptsache spass beim radl fahren!!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. Januar 2015)

Ich bin weder Fan von CUBE noch von Propain oder sonst einer Marke.
Gefahren wird bei mir was erstens passt und zweitens mir gefällt!


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (8. Januar 2015)

Das stimmt allerdings! 


Mal ne ganz andere Frage, wo kann Man(n) die Wippen nachbestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (9. Januar 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob's die überhaupt einzeln gibt...
Zumal das Hanzz ja auch nicht mehr gebaut wird.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (10. Januar 2015)

cube anfragen oder alle grösserem händler abklappern. im Allgäu könnte man bei multicycle in wildpoldsried anfragen.


----------



## trail_fuchs (14. Januar 2015)

So mein Hanzz ist, bis auf die Teleskop-Stütze, soweit fertig.
Ein Traum an Bike. Ich verstehe dieses ganze Gewichtgemaule und Carbon-Zeuch nit.
Ok mein Rennrad ist auch ne Vollcarbonwaffe aber beim Enduro/Freerider?!
Ich liebe das Hanzz und freue mich bald das 2te Hanzz aufbauen zu dürfen...

Zu meinen Parts...
Komplette Zeegruppe(Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Bremse)
Canecreek DBair CS
Durolux TAD RC2

Rest auf Anfrage. Muss es endlich mal wiegen 

Hier n Bild in freier Wildbahn von meinem Hanzz


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Januar 2015)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> ... Ich verstehe dieses ganze Gewichtgemaule und Carbon-Zeuch nit.
> Ok mein Rennrad ist auch ne Vollcarbonwaffe aber beim Enduro/Freerider?!
> ...


Wuuuussaaaa! 
Was du nicht verstehst ist anderen halt ziemlich einleuchtend. So ist das nun mal. 
Aber gegen Carbon habe ich aktuell auch noch ne gesunde Skepsis - wenn auch vermutlich unbegründet.

Btw: schickes Hänzzchen! Endlich mal einer, der dieses bekackte CUBE Layout über den Haufen geworfen hat. Schaut direkt viel edler aus die Karre. Überlege mir aktuell auch das Hanzz als "Sekundärwaffe" zu behalten.  Zumal es auch nicht mehr gebaut wird.
Dann aber auf Air umbauen und so wie bei dir den Rahmen lackieren zu lassen. Was hat's dich gekostet wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## trail_fuchs (14. Januar 2015)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Wuuuussaaaa!
> Was du nicht verstehst ist anderen halt ziemlich einleuchtend. So ist das nun mal.
> Aber gegen Carbon habe ich aktuell auch noch ne gesunde Skepsis - wenn auch vermutlich unbegründet.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Kompliment 

Ich verstehe an nem XC-Renner schon zu sparen.
Aber bei nem Freerider...
Mein Rennrad ist auch Vollcarbon und doch etwas leichter. Da macht es ja auch Sinn 

Also gekostet hat mich die Lackierung alles in allem 97€.

Habe folgendes gekauft.
Schleifpads zum Anschleifen der Pulverbeschichtung.(Pulver ist ne ideale Grundierung zum Lackieren)
2K-Grundierung in Hellgrau
2K-Basis-Weiß (wollte das weißeste Weiß das es gibt)
2K-Hochglanz-Klarlack
2K-fähige Verdünnung
Silikonentferner
5x Mischbecher
Abklebeband

2000er Nassschleifpapier hatte ich eh noch.
Lackiert habe ich mit meiner HVLP-Pistole mit ner 1.3er Düse.
Grundierung mit ner normalen Pistole und 1.5er Düse.

Habe alles beim lokalen Lackierbedarf geholt.
Mich hat ein Lackierer für Fahrräder beraten und zu den Artikeln geraten, da er sie im Alltag selber nutzt.
2K bewusst wegen der besseren Wiederstandsfähigkeit.

Ansonsten habe ich folgende Arbeitsschritte gebraucht:

- An-patten (mit Schleifbad) des gereinigten Rahmen
- Reinigen mit Silikonentferner
- Grundierung mit Pistole auflackiert.
- Grundierung nach Trocknungsphase nass geschliffen mit 2000er Nasspapier
- grundierten Rahmen erneut mit Silikonentferner gereinigt und Staubfrei gemacht
- Weiß in 3 Schichten aufgebracht (immer mit ca. 10min Ablüftzeit)
- nass in nass den Klarlack in 4 Schichten auflackiert (30min nach dem letzten Farbgang den ersten Klargang)

Das Ganze hat dann 3 Tage getrocknet und dann kam der Aufbau


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Januar 2015)

Und wo hast du lackiert?
Viele machen das draußen, aber da habe ich a) Bedenken wegen der Temperatur und b) wegen Staub, Pollen, Fliegen etc...
Im Keller/Garage ist das doch bestimmt ne riesen Sauerei, oder?

Edit sagt:
Ok, das ergibt Sinn. Gut wenn man solche Kontakte hat. 
Werde ggf. mal unsere örtlichen Lackierbetriebe fragen, was die so haben wollen....


----------



## trail_fuchs (14. Januar 2015)

Ich habe, mit 2 Freunden zusammen, ne eigene Werkstatt für KFZ usw.
Also so als Privatschrauberei.
Da können wir "fast" staubfrei lackieren.
Heizen können wir in der Halle auf ca. 25°C und in der Lackierkabine auf ca. 60-70°C. Die ist aber grad als Sandstrahlkabine umgebaut.
Habe nur eine ganz kleine Fussel im Lack. sieht man nicht wenn man es nicht weiß.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## trail_fuchs (14. Januar 2015)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Ok, das ergibt Sinn. Gut wenn man solche Kontakte hat.
> Werde ggf. mal unsere örtlichen Lackierbetriebe fragen, was die so haben wollen....



Hol dir einige Angebote.
KFZ-Lackierer sind nie heiß auf Fahrradrahmen, da es ne scheiß Arbeit ist im Vergleich zu nem Auto.
Meine haben mir Preise von 200-500 genannt und das war mir absolut zu teuer.
Da ich ja lackieren kann, musste ich nur das Material zahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (14. Januar 2015)

sehr schönes hanzz,top.


----------



## -eric- (17. Januar 2015)

In weiß steht das Hanzz echt gut da! 

Mein Hanzz durfte heute auch wieder ran:


----------



## Wurzelsebb (23. Januar 2015)

Hänzzchen klein ....


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Januar 2015)

Ganz schick mit den Decals . Aber die Tasche... Alter.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (23. Januar 2015)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ganz schick mit den Decals . Aber die Tasche... Alter.


... ;-) in stuttgart brauchst du geld und fahrkarte.... und platz :-D


----------



## gobo (23. Januar 2015)

rucksack?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (23. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr nur mit Rucksack alleine wegen dem Schutz


----------



## the_simon (23. Januar 2015)

Jo genau, u.a. die Evoc Rücksäcke haben da ja 'nen schönen Rückenschutz mit drin!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Januar 2015)

Och Leute, nu lasst ihm doch die Satteltasche... sind wir hier im LV Forum oder was?!


----------



## gobo (24. Januar 2015)

hahahahaha ich halts net aus.


----------



## Griggs (25. Januar 2015)

@Wuerfelreiter 

Ich hätte evtl. eine für dich, von nem 2012er Hanzz.


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (25. Januar 2015)

Ist das so ne Blaue?


----------



## Griggs (25. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Januar 2015)

Was, ein zerstörter Hannzrahmen? Das ist ein Novum


----------



## Griggs (25. Januar 2015)

Sollte ich wirklich der erste sein? 

Dann war es Fügung, es hat mich zu meinem Knolly gebracht


----------



## gobo (26. Januar 2015)

na das ist mal ein aufstieg von cube auf knolly!was ist es den chilcotin oder warden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Griggs (26. Januar 2015)

Danke! Das Chilcotin ist es geworden, schau mal bei mir in die Bilder .


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (3. Februar 2015)

Hab auch überlegt mir ein neues Bike zu holen aber habe dann das Hanzz umgebaut. Hab mich dran gewöhnt und es läuft. Jetzt läufts auch, obwohl viele nicht auf die Doppelbrücke klar kommen.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (3. Februar 2015)

*Umbau:*
- SLX Kurbel mit 36T Blatt von Raceface, 1-fach
- Innenlager Shimano Saint SM-BB80
- Kettenführung XO Truvativ max. 36T
- Schaltwerk Shimano Saint RD-M810-SS
- Trigger Shimano Saint SL-M810
- Matchmaker für die Montage von Trigger an Bremse
- Vorbau Sixpack SXR-II
- Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
- Steuersatz Sixpack The Cup ZS49/28.6 ZS49/30
- Lenker Spank Spike 777 Bearclaw Signature rise 30mm, up 4°, back 8°
- Pedale Specialized Bennies
- Diverse Schrauben etc. fürs Auge


----------



## gobo (3. Februar 2015)

nicht schlecht herr specht!


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (3. Februar 2015)

Danke, danke


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (3. Februar 2015)

Ned schlecht!^^
Könntest mal ein Bild von der Seite machen? 

Ist der Rahmen eigentlich für DC zugelassen? Oder gibts da ne Vorgabe von Cube? 
Ich mein, ich bin ein 2009 UMF Freddy auch mit DC gefahren... Und das Teil hat gerockt


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (3. Februar 2015)

Gibt keine Zulassung von Cube, die wollen auch nicht irgendwie Verantwortung übernehmen, das Hanzz gab's nie mit ner DC also haben se sich nie damit beschäftigt weil's nie geplant war. Aber ich hab mich mal mit Maßen beschäftigt und mit anderen DH Bikes verglichen. Es sollte laufen der Rahmen ist stabil genug. Steuerrohr ist teilweise größer und dicker (wandstärke) als bei anderen DH Boliden also entscheide ich selber, dass es läuft


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Februar 2015)

Die Wanddicke des Steuerrohrs ist nicht so wichtig wie die des Oberrohrs und die Qualität der Schweißnaht . Aber halten wirds schon, das stimmt.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (4. Februar 2015)

Hab noch mal grad paar frische und aktuelle Fotos gemacht, dann sieht man das Teil auch mal komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (5. Februar 2015)

Moin moin Jungs,

aufgrund eines Tests bei nem Bekannten werde ich mein Hanzz auf "mixed Sizes" umbauen.
Hinten bleibt das 26" Rad und vorne kommt ein 650b ebenfalls mit Minion DHRII.
Meine Durolux ist kompatibel (grad so  ).

Ich werde berichten wenn es umgesetzt ist 

PS: die DC-Gabel steht dem Hanzz auch nit schlecht


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Februar 2015)

Wer wirklich glaubt den Unterschied (im Fahrverhalten) zwischen 26" und 27.5" zu spüren hört auch nachts die Hintergrundstrahlung des Weltalls in den Ohren flimmern! 
Da liegt ja ggf. mehr Unterschied im Durchmesser zwischen 2 Reifenmodellen.


----------



## trail_fuchs (5. Februar 2015)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Wer wirklich glaubt den Unterschied (im Fahrverhalten) zwischen 26" und 27.5" zu spüren hört auch nachts die Hintergrundstrahlung des Weltalls in den Ohren flimmern!
> Da liegt ja ggf. mehr Unterschied im Durchmesser zwischen 2 Reifenmodellen.



Das Rauschen bringt mich nachts immer um 
Ich habe sehr wohl n Unterschied gemerkt. Deswegen auch der Umbau bei mir


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Februar 2015)

Man kann sich alles ein- /schönreden... aber wenn's meinst.


----------



## trail_fuchs (5. Februar 2015)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Man kann sich alles ein- /schönreden... aber wenn's meinst.



Ich rede mir nix schön, es ist einfach im Gelände eine geniale Mischung. Das 26er hinten zieht verspielt nach und das 27,5er vorne macht viele "Kleinigkeiten" einfacher und angenehmer.
Zudem...fallen wir mit nem Hanzz als SuperEnduro nit schon sehr aus jeglichem Trend? Warum also nit auch noch sowas probieren und fahren 
Kann ja immernoch auf 650b rund rum gehen. Der Rahmen hat mehr als genug Platz


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre selber ein 27.5er und 26er. 
Rechne dir mal den Unterschied im Umfang und im Durchmesser aus. Wie du das spürbar im Fahrverhalten merken willst wissen wohl nur die Esoteriker. 
Auch wenn die Bikebravo und die Werbeindustrie mich Lügen straft. 

Aber mich isset ja ejal. Jeder wie er mag. 

Btw: schickes Hanzz Matze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (5. Februar 2015)

Genau jeder wie er es mag und möchte 
Ich finde das System mixed Sizes klasse und probiere gerne unkonventionelle Dinge aus.


----------



## gobo (5. Februar 2015)

al,merken wird der das wohl aber wie schaut es da mit der geo aus?weil das hanzz ja nicht für 27.5 entwickelt wurde?
hinten schön verspielt??das ganze bike soll sich gut ums eck zirkeln lassen und nicht nur der hinterbau!
bin damals das cube stereo gefahren(welches ich auch geschrottet habe!) und so wirklich ist das nicht der burner!santa cruz war das letzte
team die noch auf 26" unterwegs waren,und waren sie langsam?????meine meinung ist  das 27.5 einbildung ist und es wirklich kein mensch braucht ausser die industrie!!
aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Februar 2015)

Zuerst sagst du "_merken wird der das wohl_" und am Ende "_meine Meinung ist das 27.5 Einbildung ist und..._". 
Ja wat denn nu?


----------



## gobo (5. Februar 2015)

lach mit merken meine ich das wenn du er sie es auf der strasse rollt ist das schon anders,zumindest bei mir!dat war irgendwie höher vorne und leicht unruhig!nacher wo es dann bergab ging merkteste garnix von 27.5!auch da wo ich mit nem manuel normal absurfe ging es nur schwer weil ich die karre nicht wirklich so hoch bekam,vieleicht auch nur eine gewöhnungs sache?!


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich finde das braucht kein Mensch aber ob es gut oder schlecht ist, weiß ich nicht...ausprobieren kann man es ja man muss ja irgendwas immer ändern, weils spaß macht Also 1,5" sind ja immerhin fast 4cm mehr Durchmesser aber ob man die jetzt so merkt? Würde mich echt interessieren, kannst ja mal nen Update geben, wenn du fertig bist...Ich wüsste auch nicht, warum man nicht die 27,5" unter nen 26" Bike bauen kann? Ok, wenn das nicht passt ist das völlig klar aber wenns geht? Ändert sich doch nix außer, dass der Schwerpunkt 2cm nach oben geht...? Denke 29" macht wirklich nen Unterschied, wenn man auf der Straße oder Fahrradweg unterwegs ist und lange Strecken fährt.


----------



## wyrd (5. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte letztens meinen Hanzz mit 26" Baron 2,5 neben einem Rad mit 650b und Magic Mary 2,35. Unterschied in der Höhe war etwa ein Fingerbreit. Und nein, keine Wurstfinger.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (11. Februar 2015)

Also an mir geht's vorbei...der Trend


----------



## trail_fuchs (17. Februar 2015)

Leute hat einer von Euch ne Reverb im Hanzz nachgerüstet?

Also die Stealth Variante?
Überlege wo ich den Zug rauslegen könnte ?!

Habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## the_simon (17. Februar 2015)

Der '12er-Rahmen hat doch extra die Gewindebohrungen für Reverb, da würde ich mir den Rahmen nicht unbedingt mit ner Bohrung versauen...


----------



## trail_fuchs (18. Februar 2015)

the_simon schrieb:


> Der '12er-Rahmen hat doch extra die Gewindebohrungen für Reverb, da würde ich mir den Rahmen nicht unbedingt mit ner Bohrung versauen...



Meinst du die Führungen am Oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. Februar 2015)

Ja, die meint er.
Bringen einem aber bei der "stealth" Variante relativ wenig Simon. 

Ein Bohrloch kannst du prinzipiell überall reinsetzen. Du solltest nur von den Schweißnähten genügend Abstand halten.
Wo du am besten raus gehst musst du selber entscheiden. Du kannst das Kabel bspw. im Sitzrohr bis ganz nach unten führen und dann unterhalb des unteren Rahmenrohrs (quasi auf höhe des unteren Lagers der Wippe) rausgehen. Sofern das Sitzrohr komplett durchgängig ist! Problem: da unten sind keine Halterungen.
Zweite Möglichkeit wäre noch im Sitzrohr (wieder auf Höhe des unteren Lagers der Wippe) im Mittelteil des Gusset raus zu gehen. Dann kannst du das Kabel durch die Wippe und durch die obere Halterung der Wippe verlegen. Passt evtl. wegen der Kabelführung besser.


----------



## trail_fuchs (18. Februar 2015)

Hey danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
Ich denke die Sitzrohrvariante mit Verlegen an der Wippe ist garnit schlecht 
Das schau ich mir mal an.

Danke auch für den TIP mit den Schweißnäten.
Habe bisher nur Alu-Rennrad Rahmen "bearbeitet". Aber ich will gerne die Stealth verbauen und da muss halt ein Loch rein


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. Februar 2015)

Ja, bei den meisten bricht immer Panik und Bedenken aus, wenn sie ein Loch in den Rahmen bohren müssen. 
Ich bin da weniger sensibel zumal die Stabilität von einem 5er Bohrloch (an den beiden Stellen zumindest) nicht beeinträchtigt wird. 
Schweißnähte sind aber grundsätzlich ein NoGo!

*Die Garantie seitens des Herstellers ist dann aber Futsch, das ist dir bewusst?!*


----------



## trail_fuchs (18. Februar 2015)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Ja, bei den meisten bricht immer Panik und Bedenken aus, wenn sie ein Loch in den Rahmen bohren müssen.
> Ich bin da weniger sensibel zumal die Stabilität von einem 5er Bohrloch (an den beiden Stellen zumindest) nicht beeinträchtigt wird.
> Schweißnähte sind aber grundsätzlich ein NoGo!
> 
> *Die Garantie seitens des Herstellers ist dann aber Futsch, das ist dir bewusst?!*



Bin da auch weniger zimperlich.
Da das Loch eh rund ist ist die Chance auf Risse eher gering.
Zumal der Rahmen echt gut Material hat 
Der Rennradrahmen war erheblich dünner und filigraner und lebt nach wie vor.

Garantie hab ich eh keine bei einem Rahmen der 2012er Modellreihe ;-)


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. Februar 2015)

Mal was anderes: haste deinen Bock mal gewogen?
Überlege wie ich meinem Hanzz ne Diät verpassen kann.  Komme aktuell auf über 19 kg.


----------



## trail_fuchs (18. Februar 2015)

Ne will ihn aber am We mal wiegen.
Bin selber gespannt was er aktuell auf die Waage bringt 

Schätze es sind um die 17.
Luftfahrwerk, 1x10 usw...
Werde aber auf jeden Fall berichten


----------



## the_simon (18. Februar 2015)

17,24kg mit:
Rock Shox Lyrik 180 Solo Air
Monarch rt3
Trail King Protection vorne
Mountain King Protection hinten
Reverb


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (19. Februar 2015)

Ne kp, brauch ich nicht. Zug an den Lenker oder nicht?


----------



## Wurzelsebb (19. Februar 2015)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> Leute hat einer von Euch ne Reverb im Hanzz nachgerüstet?
> 
> Also die Stealth Variante?
> Überlege wo ich den Zug rauslegen könnte ?!
> ...


hab ne normale reverb verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (19. Februar 2015)

ASLAN schrieb:


> hab ne normale reverb verbaut


Ich will glaub die Reverb Stealth verbauen. Rahmen anpassen ist kein Problem


----------



## trail_fuchs (20. Februar 2015)

So habe meins heute auch gewogen.

Habe 16,7Kg fahrfertig am Bike.
Inkl. Minion DHRII vorn und hinten und das bei nem XL Rahmen.

FInd ich total i.O.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. Februar 2015)

Jo, der Wert kann sich bei den Schlappen echt sehen lassen.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (21. Februar 2015)

Jo ist echt lightweight


----------



## trail_fuchs (21. Februar 2015)

Hab aber nix auf Lightweight getrimmt.
Zee 1x10 Antrieb inkl. Kurbel und die 4-Kolben Zee Bremsen Lage sind halt echte Schwergewichte.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (21. Februar 2015)

Joa das Hanzz wiegt ja eh nicht viel, muss mir mal so'n Waagending holen, mit meiner Boxxer wird der Hobel wahrscheinlich etwas zugenommen haben. Was kostet so ne Waage wo man seine Karre mal dranhängen kann? Ich weiß kann auch Googeln aber bin hier grad am schreiben und vielleicht kriege ich den ein oder anderen Preis-Hit-Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2015)

Nicht viel? Der Rahmen alleine wiegt doch schon über 4 Kilo.


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (22. Februar 2015)

Jo ich weiß nicht, kenne mich da nicht aus. Kp ob andere FR/DH Rahmen mehr oder weniger wiegen. Ich weiß nur, dass 16,7 Kg nicht unbedingt viel sind


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (22. Februar 2015)

So, endlich fertig die Möhre^^

Das Bike hat jetzt chillige 14,92kg Aber mit genügend kleingeld geht noch so einiges^^
Hab aber auch nicht zwingend auf gewicht geachtet (siehe Gabel) 




 

 

Auserdem geht es auch Bergauf verdammt gut


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2015)

Sehr schick, das kann sich nicht nur wegen des Gewichtes sehen lassen  Ist das eloxiert?


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (22. Februar 2015)

Jup, ist orgial von Cube so eloxiert worden  Den Rahmen gibts nur ganz selten so


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2015)

Krass! Baujahr? Wo gekauft?

Ah, ich seh grad die Reifen. Da gehören aber anständige hin .


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (22. Februar 2015)

Bajahr 2012 Im Forum gekauft (ehemaliger Teamfahrer, so wie ich das gelesen hab  )^^ Ne, die Reifen beleiben!!!  Nobby Nic 2,4 Tubles mit Snakeskin...  Sau leicht, pannensicher, und haben mehr grip als mann denkt, auserdem rollen die Teile wie sau


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2015)

Ach, Teamfahrer. Ja dann!

btw: NN und Grip in einem Satz stellen nur dann kein Oxymoron dar, wenn ein "nicht" dazwischen steht .


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (22. Februar 2015)

Solang es trocken ist


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2015)

Fährst du in der Sahara?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerfelreiter (22. Februar 2015)

Bei uns streuen se im Winter viel... xD

Aber Vorne kommt ein anderer drauf


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Februar 2015)

Dann sei dir verziehen


----------



## sonic_broom (22. Februar 2015)

@Wuerfelreiter : Du hast nicht zufällig das Gewicht vom eloxierten Rahmen parat? Würde mich mal interessieren wieviel die Pulverung so wiegt, bei mir werden sämtliche Schweißnähte dadurch verdeckt, kann also nicht wenig sein.


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (23. Februar 2015)

Uhhh, leider hab ich den nie gewogen^^


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Februar 2015)

sonic_broom schrieb:


> @Wuerfelreiter : Du hast nicht zufällig das Gewicht vom eloxierten Rahmen parat? Würde mich mal interessieren wieviel die Pulverung so wiegt, bei mir werden sämtliche Schweißnähte dadurch verdeckt, kann also nicht wenig sein.


Bei einem Freerider in der Gewichtsklasse machst du dir über die paar Gramm Unterschied Gedanken?!! Echt jetzt???


----------



## sonic_broom (24. Februar 2015)

Ich nutze ihn als Enduro, und ja, ich mache mir Gedanken übers Gewicht. Was den Gewichtsunterschied angeht hab ich schon Modelle gesehen, wo dieser 400gr betragen hat. Aber zum Glück hab ich dich ja, der mich auf Sinn und Unsinn meines Pedantismus hinweist. Fahr du schön deinen Freerider und lass mich mal machen!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Februar 2015)

Uiuiui, da ist aber einer zart besaitet wie's scheint. 
Nu mach dir mal nicht direkt ins Kleidchen Duke und erfinde hier keine Unterstellungen die ich nicht geschrieben habe, danke! 

Wenn du auf Leichtbau stehst bzw. auf's Gewicht achtest, ist der Hanzz Rahmen in meinen Augen einfach die falsche Wahl. Der bringt alleine schon 4 kg auf die Waage. Daher verwundert's mich, dass du auf läppische 100 - 200 g Gewichtsunterschied achtest. Mehr ist nämlich zwischen Eloxal und Pulverung sicher nicht zu holen.


----------



## trail_fuchs (24. Februar 2015)

Wenn es danach geht den Rahmen komplett entlacken bei Pulver oder abschleifen bei Eloxal.
Dann sparst du mehr 

Ich denke Gramm-Gefuxxe ist beim Hanzz definitiv fehl am Platz.
Etwas auch leicht aber haltbar achten klar...mache ich auch.
Aber Carbonlenker wegen Gewicht verbauen bringt es da wenig 

Ich trete mein 16,7Kg Hanzz auch berg auf da es n Superenduro ist


----------



## sonic_broom (24. Februar 2015)

Warüber beschwerst du dich denn sonst, als über meine Pingeligkeit das Gewicht betreffend. Überdies mit drei(!!!) Satzzeichen. Und ja, das Fritzz von einem Bekannten hatte annähernd 400g Pulverung. Und wenn das für dich nichts ist, ist das auch in Ordnung. Aber solange man sofort angegriffen wird, wenn man hier eine gewichtsbezogene Frage stellt, kann das nicht Sinn eines öffentlichen Forums sein. Ich mag die Geometrie und die Formgebung des Hanzz´, daher versuche ich nach Möglichkeit, das Gewicht zu reduzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (24. Februar 2015)

Leute entspannt euch mal...--> !!! <-- ;-)


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Februar 2015)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> Leute entspannt euch mal...--> !!! <-- ;-)



Wie er schon sagte: lassen wir ihn mal machen. 

Muss mal schauen ob ich mein Hanzz ebenfalls etwas auf Diät setze.
Liege aktuell bei 19,5 kg. Würde ich schon als leicht adipös bezeichnen wenn ich dann zum Vergleich eure Gewichtsangaben lese.


----------



## trail_fuchs (24. Februar 2015)

Was hast du denn an einem Hanzz dran?
Ich hab ja nit mal das Pulver runter geholt vorm lacken.
Das hab ich als idealen Lackiergrund genommen und angeschliffen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Februar 2015)

Na ja, ich habe ehrlich gesagt nie auf's Gewicht geachtet. Mache ich eigentlich bei meinen anderen bikes auch nicht, aber das Hanzz ist doch ziemlich schwer geworden. Vor allem merke ich das, wenn ich vom normalen Fully mal wieder auf's Hanzz wechsel.

Was ich alles dran habe?
Na ja, komplettes coil Fahrwerk halt (die Totem wiegt schon allein über 3 kg), schwere Schlappen, 2 fach vorne, die Zee sowie die SLX Komponenten und auch die FSA kurbel sind auch nicht gerade die Leichtesten... etc... summiert sich halt. 

Ach ja, und Pulverlack!


----------



## trail_fuchs (24. Februar 2015)

Ok das ist nachvollziehbar.

Ich hab ja Luft in meiner Burolux (knapp 2Kg) und im CC DBairCS. Beide leicht.
Schlappen sind bei mir auch schwer.
Aber dafür nur 1x10fach aber mit Zee rundrum inkl. 4-Kolben Bremse.

Du kannst also sehr leicht was sparen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Februar 2015)

Leicht.... schon. Aber günstig wär's nicht. ;-)
Die Totem ist unverwüstlich, außerdem mag ich den Look der Gabel. Bleibt also drin.
Könnte man zwar auf Air umbauen aber angeblich sackt die Gabel dann extrem ein bei langen Abstiegen.
Der Vivid verrichtet auch sehr zufriedenstellend seinen Dienst. Aber wäre noch ne Überlegung den gegen einen CC DB zu tauschen. Mal sehen.

Aber es kommen demnächst ne Einfachkurbel, ein shaddow Plus SW (dafür dann ohne KeFü), neue Kassette und andere Schlappen druff. Da dürften dann ein bis eineinhalb Kilo machbar sein denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (24. Februar 2015)

Ok wenn du bei Coil bleiben willst.
Das alleine macht locker 1-2Kg aus.

Ich kann dir das Zee FR Schaltwerk in Shadow+ nur empfhlen. mit 45€ sau billig und qualitativ auch echt ne Wucht.
Hab dazu ja die 11-36 Kassette drin und die passt super, wobei ich sie noch umbauen werde.

Bin die Totem nie selber gefahren. Bin Verfechter von Air-Fahrwerken, alleine wegen der Einstellbarkeit.
Am Hanzz ist also auf jeden Fall Potential


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (24. Februar 2015)

Hier gehts ja rund 

Ich hab auch komplett Air fahrwerk, und die Totem soloair (richtig eingestellt) sackt nicht durch 
Ich würd die Gabel auch nie gegen eine andere tauschen, sebst wenn ich 3kg (leicht übertrieben) mit ner anderen Gabel sparen könnte 
Die Carbon sattelstange hab ich nur drinne, weil die richtig geil flext, und das macht einiges an Comfort aus^^
Aber ich nutze das Bike auch eher als Superenduro, und ich würde behaupten das es einiges mitmacht! (gerade bei meinen Fahrkünsten...)
Ich wüsst kein Teil an meinem Bike was nen geilen Tag im Bikepark nicht aushält 

Ich hatte schon verdammt viele Bikes, aber aufm Hanzz fühl ich mich am wohlsten! Auch wenns ein wenig mehr wiegt^^


----------



## trail_fuchs (24. Februar 2015)

Genau so gehts mir auch.
Ich komme von div. Bikes und hatte vorher n Fritzz.
Das Hanzz ist halt n Superenduro mit dem du richtig ran gehen kannst. Ich bin recht groß und kein Fliegengewicht und da muss das Bike was aushalten.
Tausche bei mir in 2 Wochen noch die Azonic Sattelstütze gegen die Reverb aber das wars dann auch.
Bin so zufrieden mit Durolux und CC DBairCS und dem Rest (ist eh alles Zee).

Das Hanzz ist einfach für mich das ideale Rad fürs Gelände


----------



## MatzeAtze85 (24. Februar 2015)

Einmal vorm biken kacken, dann wiegt die ganze Angelegenheit sogar 1Kg weniger


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. Februar 2015)

Wuerfelreiter schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab auch komplett Air fahrwerk, und die Totem soloair (richtig eingestellt) sackt nicht durch
> ...



Das klingt ja vielversprechend.  Hatte hier im Forum mal im Totem-Thread mitgelesen und da berichteten einige vom Durchsacken der Gabel beim Umbau auf Air.
Kannste mir mal verraten, welches Kit du dafür genutzt hast und woher? 

_Edit hat was gefunden: _
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...rcd=1&cid=C023D558-5056-B502-E5A65637AEDEE1F6




MatzeAtze85 schrieb:


> Einmal vorm biken kacken, dann wiegt die ganze Angelegenheit sogar 1Kg weniger



Was du so alles mit dir herumschleppst...


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (25. Februar 2015)

Ich hab die standart air einheit von Rockshox^^


----------



## sonic_broom (5. März 2015)

So, ich will euch meinen Hobel nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. März 2015)

14,8 kg ist mal ne Ansage! 

Sehr schick geworden! 
Einzig das Decal an der Gabel passt mMn nicht ins ansonsten stimmige Gesamtbild.


----------



## sonic_broom (5. März 2015)

Das ist auch genau das was mich atm am meisten stört. Die Standard-decals will ich aber auch nicht haben. Außerdem kommt noch ne Carbon-Kefü, die ich aber noch fräsen muss.


----------



## trail_fuchs (5. März 2015)

Holla das Gewicht ist cool. Mich würde die Sattelstütze stören. Reverb hab ich bestellt 

Aber schönes Hanzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic_broom (5. März 2015)

Joa, ich wanke auch die ganze Zeit. Früher oder später wirds auf jeden Fall eine Variostütze werden. Ob Reverb oder was anderes, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## trail_fuchs (5. März 2015)

sonic_broom schrieb:


> Joa, ich wanke auch die ganze Zeit. Früher oder später wirds auf jeden Fall eine Variostütze werden. Ob Reverb oder was anderes, wird sich zeigen.



So ging es mir auch, aber ohne ist zum kotzen 
Hab von meiner roten die Eloxalschicht schon runter geschliffen durch rauf-runter-rauf-runter...

Muss nur gucken wo ich genau das Loch bohre


----------



## wyrd (5. März 2015)

Mich würde die CC-Bereifung stören...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. März 2015)

Das der Spruch zu den Reifen kommt war klar...


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (5. März 2015)

Verdammt... 10g leichter als meins ...  Aber Affengeiler Aufbau!

Gefällt mir FAST so gut wie meins...


----------



## sonic_broom (5. März 2015)

Danke danke! Joa ich hab schon überlegt mir den neuen Projekt 2.4 aufs Vorderrad zu ziehen, wenn er denn da ist. Schwalbe möchte ich nicht und der MK2 ist zumindest als Hinterrad eigentlich perfekt, sehr weicher Grenzbereich. Einzig im tiefen Schotter vermisse ich ein wenig Grip. Das macht dann auch erst ein 1,2kg-Reifen besser, die ich mir fürn Park eh aufziehe. 

@Wuerfelreiter : Ja, deswegen eigentlich mein Interesse am eloxierten Rahmen, den find ich nämlich auch verdammt schick! Gerade auch weil er so dezent ist.

@cupra_flo : Loch bohren ist eigentlich kein Problem, man sollte bloß darauf achten, dass man in der neutralen Faser bohrt, wo nur geringe Kräfte auftreten, also nicht direkt neben Schweißnähten und Knotenpunkten.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. März 2015)

Eine neutrale Faser hat man aufgrund des Hohlprofiles der Ober-/Unterrohre, Kräften von allen Seiten und Torsionen eh nicht. Man kann aber einfach das Unterrohr kurz vor dem Tretlager anbohren, ist kein Problem.


----------



## trail_fuchs (5. März 2015)

sonic_broom schrieb:


> @cupra_flo : Loch bohren ist eigentlich kein Problem, man sollte bloß darauf achten, dass man in der neutralen Faser bohrt, wo nur geringe Kräfte auftreten, also nicht direkt neben Schweißnähten und Knotenpunkten.





Müs Lee schrieb:


> Eine neutrale Faser hat man aufgrund des Hohlprofiles der Ober-/Unterrohre, Kräften von allen Seiten und Torsionen eh nicht. Man kann aber einfach das Unterrohr kurz vor dem Tretlager anbohren, ist kein Problem.



So hab ich es mir auch gedacht, dachte nur ins Sitzrohr.
Komme ich denn vom Sitzrohr ins Unterrohr mit der Leitung?
Habt ihr ne Idee was für ne Gummidurchführung ich dann ins Loch zum Schutz machen kann?


----------



## wyrd (5. März 2015)

sonic_broom schrieb:


> Danke danke! Joa ich hab schon überlegt mir den neuen Projekt 2.4 aufs Vorderrad zu ziehen, wenn er denn da ist. Schwalbe möchte ich nicht und der MK2 ist zumindest als Hinterrad eigentlich perfekt, sehr weicher Grenzbereich. Einzig im tiefen Schotter vermisse ich ein wenig Grip. Das macht dann auch erst ein 1,2kg-Reifen besser, die ich mir fürn Park eh aufziehe.



Der MK2 2.4 ist für hinten super wenn man selbst treten muss, keine Frage. Habe ja auch einen. Aber doch nicht in RaceSport oder am Vorderrad. Da wiegt ein Baron 2,3 kaum mehr und hat einfach viel viel mehr Grip...

Dass dieser Baron 2.4 noch irgendwann kommt bezweifle ich ja mittlerweile, auch wenn ich es mir wünschen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeAtze85 (5. März 2015)

Jo Leute habe heute den Carbon Mudguard von Rock Guardz aus England bekommen.
Ich muss sagen, die Verarbeitung hätte schöner sein können aber was so richtig arsch ist:
Mein Vorderreifen 2,5" schleift, egal was ich verstelle.  End scheiße...Also ich frage mich, was hat das gebracht, dass ich bei der Bestellung das Modell für die Boxxer ausgewählt habe? Egal der Reifen wird eh ausgetauscht, soll alles auf 2,35" runter, dann wird der UK-Müll auch passen. Zieht's euch rein gut aussehen tut's trotzdem


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. März 2015)

@ flo: Ich glaube, dass es da keine Hindernisse gab. Ordentlich zu entgraten sollte auch als Schutz genügen. Da bewegt sich ja eh nicht mehr viel, sobald die Leitung mal durchgezogen wurde. Man kann aber einen Kabelbinder drumschnüren, dann rutscht da nix mehr.


----------



## sonic_broom (5. März 2015)

wyrd schrieb:


> Der MK2 2.4 ist für hinten super wenn man selbst treten muss, keine Frage. Habe ja auch einen. Aber doch nicht in RaceSport oder am Vorderrad. Da wiegt ein Baron 2,3 kaum mehr und hat einfach viel viel mehr Grip...
> 
> Dass dieser Baron 2.4 noch irgendwann kommt bezweifle ich ja mittlerweile, auch wenn ich es mir wünschen würde.



Du, ich mit meinen 70kg merke keinen großen Unterschied zum MK Protection. Sind ja auch nur 240 zu 180 Tpi. Die Sache mit dem 2.4er Baron werde ich aber auf jeden Fall noch abwarten, bevor ich da unnötig Geld in den 2.3er stecke. Da war ich nämlich auch schon versucht.


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (5. März 2015)

Also den ganzen "Fender" Müll oder wie das heist versteh ich eh nicht^^ 
http://nsmb.com/review-race-face-mud-crutch-fender/
DAS ist das einzige was wirklich hilft wenn Ihr ein sauberes Gesicht behalten möchtet... oder ein alter schlauch mit Kabelbündern hilft auch 

Zu den Reifen sag ich lieber nichts... 

Ich bleib bei meinen Nobbys...


----------



## wyrd (5. März 2015)

sonic_broom schrieb:


> Du, ich mit meinen 70kg merke keinen großen Unterschied zum MK Protection. Sind ja auch nur 240 zu 180 Tpi. Die Sache mit dem 2.4er Baron werde ich aber auf jeden Fall noch abwarten, bevor ich da unnötig Geld in den 2.3er stecke. Da war ich nämlich auch schon versucht.



Also ich habe noch eine alte Rubber Queen 2.2 ohne Protection oder Apex, da ist die Seitenwand schon extrem dünn, dürfte ähnlich wie Racesport sein. Die kriege ich bei 2.5 bar noch locker durchgeschlagen aufm Hometrail. Da hatte ich mit MK 2.4 Protection bei etwa 2.2 bar nie Probleme, und das merkt man schon... Habe übrigens auch nur 70kg.

Den Baron 2.3 kannst du ruhig kaufen, der geht für seine 760g echt gut. Der 2.4 wird wohl eher bei 1kg landen, das ist dann schon ne andere Nummer. Wer weiß ob das nicht wieder so ein "Wettkampfreifen mit reduzierter Laufleistung" wird wie der Kaiser 2.4, dann wäre er als Alltagsreifen eh uninteressant...


----------



## sonic_broom (5. März 2015)

wyrd schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch eine alte Rubber Queen 2.2 ohne Protection oder Apex, da ist die Seitenwand schon extrem dünn, dürfte ähnlich wie Racesport sein. Die kriege ich bei 2.5 bar noch locker durchgeschlagen aufm Hometrail. Da hatte ich mit MK 2.4 Protection bei etwa 2.2 bar nie Probleme, und das merkt man schon... Habe übrigens auch nur 70kg.
> 
> Den Baron 2.3 kannst du ruhig kaufen, der geht für seine 760g echt gut. Der 2.4 wird wohl eher bei 1kg landen, das ist dann schon ne andere Nummer. Wer weiß ob das nicht wieder so ein "Wettkampfreifen mit reduzierter Laufleistung" wird wie der Kaiser 2.4, dann wäre er als Alltagsreifen eh uninteressant...



Das ist ja die Sache mit labilen Seitenwänden. Entweder man holt sich nen stabilen Reifen und ne kann dann an der Felge sparen, oder eben umgekehrt. Zumindest hab ich die Faustformel hier im Forum gehört. Zudem wohne ich im Westerwald, hier trifft man eher selten auf wirklich steiniges Gelände, das meiste ist von Flora erobert und dementsprechend weich, das hat bei der Reifenwahl auch eine Rolle gespielt. Wenn ich hingegen in die Alpen fahre, merke ich, dass eine kräftigere Karkasse nicht verkehrt wäre. 

Das Problem, das ich mit dem 2.3er habe ist seine schmale Karkasse und das daraus resultierende geringe Volumen. Ich wollte schon gerne bei Conti bleiben und der Trailking wirkt in 2.4 schon wie ein Fatbike-reifen. Wenn der 2.4er Baron wirklich eine reduzierte Laufleistung haben sollte (solange Conti es nicht übertreibt), wäre mir das den Gripvorteil wert. Bei 1Kg allerdings kann ich auch meinen Minion Dh fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (5. März 2015)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> @ flo: Ich glaube, dass es da keine Hindernisse gab. Ordentlich zu entgraten sollte auch als Schutz genügen. Da bewegt sich ja eh nicht mehr viel, sobald die Leitung mal durchgezogen wurde. Man kann aber einen Kabelbinder drumschnüren, dann rutscht da nix mehr.



Also meinst du Unterrohr? Hätte jetzt ins Sitzrohr gebohrt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. März 2015)

Es ist an sich egal, das Sitzrohr tut es genau so. Vielleicht seitlich auf Höhe der anderen Leitungen, dann kann man die gleich sauber dazulegen und es ist gut erreichbar. Unten zum Hinterrad hin wäre auch eine gute Option.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. März 2015)

Jaaaaa, endlich wieder ne ... Reifendiskussion... 



Müs Lee schrieb:


> Es ist an sich egal, das Sitzrohr tut es genau so. Vielleicht seitlich auf Höhe der anderen Leitungen, dann kann man die gleich sauber dazulegen und es ist gut erreichbar. ...



Hatte ich ihm ein paar Seiten zuvor auch bereits empfohlen.
Ich würde unten in dem "Loch" des Sitzrohr-Gussets rausgehen oder halt in gewissem Abstand oberhalb der oberen Schweißnaht (wäre dann auch auf Höhe der anderen Leitungen).


----------



## trail_fuchs (6. März 2015)

So hoch? Im Gusset?
Dachte eher so in der Mitte oder im unteren Drittel mit genug ABstand zur Schweißnaht.
 Wollte die Leitung durch den Umlenkhebel mit den Brems und Schaltzügen legen.

Macht das Sinn?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. März 2015)

Ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch bzw. ich habe mich nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt... ich meinte das untere Gusset. Das was du meinst ist das obere Rahmendreieck, richtig? Das ist mMn kein Gusset sondern eine zusätzliche Verstrebung.
Nein, am unteren Ende des Rohrs hast du doch eine Verstärkung welche das Sattelrohr mit dem unteren Rahmenrohr verbindet.
Da ist jeweils nach vorne und nach hinten eine Vertiefung drin.
Hab's mal auf nem Bild markiert.


----------



## trail_fuchs (6. März 2015)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch bzw. ich habe mich nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt... ich meinte das untere Gusset. Das was du meinst ist das obere Rahmendreieck, richtig? Das ist mMn kein Gusset sondern eine zusätzliche Verstrebung.
> Nein, am unteren Ende des Rohrs hast du doch eine Verstärkung welche das Sattelrohr mit dem unteren Rahmenrohr verbindet.
> Da ist jeweils nach vorne und nach hinten eine Vertiefung drin.
> Hab's mal auf nem Bild markiert.




Ich danke dir 
Ja ich meinte die obere Strebe, die ich als Gusset kenne.

Da unten wollte ich auch raus. Dachte sogar etwas höher.
Aber wenn es da gehen sollte geh ich da raus.
Meinst der Abstand reicht zu den Schweißnähten?

Lg


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. März 2015)

Ob du da eine "neutrale Faser" wie's meine Vorredner so schön formuliert haben erwischst, kann ich dir (und die beiden ebenfalls nicht) nicht sagen. Bei einem 5 mm Loch mache ich mir da auch ehrlich gesagt keine Gedanken drüber. Wichtig ist m.E. dass du von Schweißnähten und Übergängen wegbleibst.
Die Vertiefung ist dafür aber groß genug. Andernfalls setzt du halt 2 cm über dem Gusset an und gut is.


----------



## trail_fuchs (6. März 2015)

Alles klar, ich danke dir für deine Mühe 
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall bebildern und berichten.
Denke mal der Umbau klappt Samstag kommende Woche nach meinem Geb erst.

Halte Euch aber auf dem Laufenden


----------



## trail_fuchs (7. März 2015)

Haben heute das nächste Hanzz gekauft.
Mein Bike-Kumpel hat n 2012er Pro geschossen. Top Preis fur n schönes Rad.
Wird dann jetzt nach und nach umgebaut und lackiert.

Meine Reverb kommt kommenden Mittwoch an.
Es geht also vorran bei Uns.

Lg


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (7. März 2015)

Hätte meins kaufen können. Trenne mich nun vermutlich doch von dem Bock. Das Propain geht einfach zu geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (7. März 2015)

Haben es schon geholt 
Aber ich suche grad n neuen LRS für meins.

Spiele mit den Gedanken die Mavic EX729 einzuspeichen.
32er Maulweite


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2015)

Ich hab noch einen LRS abzugeben.


----------



## trail_fuchs (7. März 2015)

Was hast denn noch?


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. März 2015)

Schau mal hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/544399-sixpack-laufradsatz-110x20-142x12-26


----------



## trail_fuchs (9. März 2015)

Wie ist der LRS denn?
Will mir vermutlich n Mavic EX729 LRS aufbauen. Hab noch n Satz Naben hier liegen.

Lg


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (9. März 2015)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> Wie ist der LRS denn?
> ...



Er ist rund, schwarz, hat Speichen und dreht sich dann und wann...


----------



## trail_fuchs (9. März 2015)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Er ist rund, schwarz, hat Speichen und dreht sich dann und wann...



Genial...endlich mal einer der sich dreht 
Mehr freue mich mehr auf meine Reverb Stealth die Mittwoch kommt


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. März 2015)

Ja wie gesagt, ein Laufradsatz halt ^^. Anscheinend sind die Felgen ziemlich stabil, getestet hab ich das nicht.


----------



## Acid1981 (9. März 2015)

Die Saison ist eröffnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. März 2015)

Wieso "eröffnet"? 
Sorry, ein Saisonende gibt's bei mir nicht! 
Höchstens ein erhöhter Wasserbedarf für den Gartenschlauch und die Waschmaschine!


----------



## trail_fuchs (10. März 2015)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Wieso "eröffnet"?
> Sorry, ein Saisonende gibt's bei mir nicht!
> Höchstens ein erhöhter Wasserbedarf für den Gartenschlauch und die Waschmaschine!



Wir sind auch durch gefahren 

Mal zur Reverb nochmal Jungs...
Also ihr sagt alle..."Finger weg von den Schweißnähten".
Liteville sagt im angefügten PDF dass man idealerweise 1-2mm in die Schweißnaht bohren soll.
http://syntace.my1.cc/liteville/pdf/RockShox_Reverb_Stealth_an_Liteville.pdf

Zudem...ich würde am liebsten da irgend ne Art Dichtung ins Loch setzen die einerseits alles abdichtet und anderer Seite die Kanten für die leitung "unscharf" macht.
Habt ihr da ne Idee?

Reverb ist Morgen beim Händler und hole sie Freitag


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2015)

Immer noch: Finger weg. Es ist nicht immer gut oder richtig, was in solchen Dokumenten steht. Man kann nie wissen, wer das verzapft hat. Wenn du das Loch anständig innen und außen entgratest, gibts es auch keine Probleme.


----------



## trail_fuchs (10. März 2015)

Ja ich lass die Finger von den Schweißnähten.
Bin nur verwundert, dass Liteville/Syntace in nem offiziellen Dokument sowas empfiehlt.
Meint ihr das Unterrohr hällt nem Loch stand?
Sofern zwischen Sitzrohr und Unterrohr ne Verbindung ist, würde ich eventuell die leitung noch durch das Unterrohr führen und iorgendwo Richtung oberen Ende zum Steuerrohr n Loch setzen (Langloch).
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. März 2015)

Jung, jetzt dengel das Loch da rein und jut is. 
Das ist keine Raketenwissenschaft! Du bohrst ein 5er Loch in einen Fahrradrahmen und sprengst kein Gebäude in der Kölner Stadtmitte! 
Wo ich reingehen würde - und auch schon seit Wochen gegangen wäre - hatte ich ja schon geschrieben.
Dem was Müs schreibt ist ebenfalls nichts hinzuzufügen.
Außerdem kann es ja sein, das Liteville diese Stelle (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) ganz bewusst ausgesucht hat. Bringt aber nix darüber zu philosophieren, denn du fährst keinen Liteville Rahmen und beim Hanzz Rahmen könnte die Stelle gleichermaßen unvorteilhaft sein.
Also was willst du jetzt noch hören? 

Schnapp dir nen 5er Bohrer und dann gib handgas! 

PS: gerade vom Übergang des unteren Rahmenrohrs Richtung Steuerlager würde ich eher wegbleiben!


----------



## trail_fuchs (10. März 2015)

Ok ok  
Ich bin nur was Bohren angeht eher vorsichtig. Will den Rahmen nit "himmeln".
Überlege auch halt als wie ich die leitung durchs Unterrohr legen könnte aber das ist mir dann doch zu heiß glaub ich.
Werde wohl in die bereits besprochene Region am Sitzrohr bohren.
Eventuell hat einer bei mir ne Drehbank und kann mir n ovales Loch setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2015)

Wie du den Rahmen auf ne Drehbank spannst will ich aber sehen


----------



## trail_fuchs (10. März 2015)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wie du den Rahmen auf ne Drehbank spannst will ich aber sehen



Deswegen bin ich ja noch im Klären ob überhaupt einer ne passend große Drehbank hat 
Ich hätte halt gerne n "kleines" Langloch, so dass die Leitung nit im 90° Winkel da raus kommt.

Wisst ihr wie dick dieses ConnectaMajik Ding ist was durchs Loch muss? 
Reichen da 5mm?
Was sagt der Rahmen zu nem z.b. 7er óder 8er Loch?
Dann bäucht ich glaub auch kein langloch

Jaaa ich weiß ich frage echt viel, aber ich will alles vorher abklären bzw. besprechen um sicher zu gehen


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2015)

Du kannst auch einfach den Bedienknopf abschrauben. Damit ist das Connectamajig zwar hinfällig, aber das Loch muss nicht so groß sein.

btw: Es muss kein Langloch sein, man kann auch winkelig bohren. Einfach ist das aber nicht.


----------



## trail_fuchs (10. März 2015)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach den Bedienknopf abschrauben. Damit ist das Connectamajig zwar hinfällig, aber das Loch muss nicht so groß sein.
> 
> btw: Es muss kein Langloch sein, man kann auch winkelig bohren. Einfach ist das aber nicht.



Problem beim Bedienknopf abdrehen ist dass ich vermutlich direkt erstmal entlüften muss.
Wollte cih sparen, wobei ja das Set dabei ist.

Wenn das Connecta Ding durch passt ist ja vermutlich eh genug luft für die Leitung.
Und das Loch gerade bohren und dann im 45 Grad Winkel "ausfräsen" ist ja auch machbar. 

Hatte auch die Idee unten im Abflussloch im Tretlager aus zu gehen aber dann hab ich die Leitung am tiefsten Punkt und kann sie mir ja abreißen was nit so toll wäre


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. März 2015)

Entlüften muss man nicht unbedingt, man kann die problemlos ein paar Mal abschrauben. Das Ganze ist auch wirklich kein Akt.


----------



## trail_fuchs (10. März 2015)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Entlüften muss man nicht unbedingt, man kann die problemlos ein paar Mal abschrauben. Das Ganze ist auch wirklich kein Akt.



Dann ist es ja wie bei meiner Zee.
Da hab ich die Leitung auch gekürzt ohne Entlüften zu müssen.

Muss die Reverb Leitung ja eh noch kürzen merk ich grad. Dann macht das Sinn so zu machen.
Kann es kaum erwarten die Reverb zu bekommen


----------



## trail_fuchs (12. März 2015)

So, es ist vollbracht.

Ich denke ich habe das erste Hanzz mit Reverb Stealth.
Fotos reiche ich morgen nach bei Tageslicht und nach Höheneinstellung und Leitungskürzung der Reverb.
Erste Tests sind sehr erfreulich.

An der gebohrten Stelle ist das Material ca. 2-3mm dick und sollte somit problemlos der "Belastung" stand halten, zudem arbeitet das Sitzrohr dort eh kaum.

Ich reiche morgen alle Infos nach.

Lg Flo


----------



## ApollonPhoibos (17. März 2015)

Hi hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
Ich will in meinen Hanzz den Monarch Plus einbauen und weis nicht ob ich Tune M/M oder M/L benötige, könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? 

Grüße Philipp


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. März 2015)

M/M


----------



## Wurzelsebb (17. März 2015)

genau, wenn wir grad beim thema sind. was war nochmal mit dem debon air im hanzz. da stimmte doch ingendetwas mit der kennlinie nicht mehr wenn der eingebaut ist oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (17. März 2015)

Sagt wer? Ich kann mich an nichts dergleichen erinnern, aber das bedeutet ja nichts.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (17. März 2015)

weiß ich nimmer wer das gesagt hatte. mir war da noch was im ohr, dass das im hanzz nichts taugt?


----------



## Wurzelsebb (17. März 2015)

... apropos, hab ein M/L verbaut


----------



## trail_fuchs (17. März 2015)

Da bei meinem Aufbau meines Hanzz diese Frage nicht sinnig beantwortet werden konnte und die Hinweise mit DebonAir und Problemen aufkamen habe ich den CC DoubleBarrelAir CS verbaut und bin sehr glücklich


----------



## Wurzelsebb (17. März 2015)

ich mag den monarch (+),
bin nur amüberlegen was das debon air für ein upgrade bringt?


----------



## trail_fuchs (23. März 2015)

Moin Leute,

bei unserem 2ten Hanzz Rahmen ist bei der Montage eine Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme abgerissen.
Wisst ihr wo ich sone Schraube am besten bekomme oder sollte ich einfach zum lokalen Schrauben-Dealer fahren?

Lg Flo


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2015)

Welche ist es denn genau? Wenn es die Konterschraube ist, kannst du auch eine normale M6 mit U-Scheibe nehmen, die anderen sind keine Normteile.


----------



## trail_fuchs (23. März 2015)

AUf dem Foto...die Schraube/Bolzen zum Dämpferauge.
ALso der Bolzen, welcher den Dämpfer am Umlenkhebel befestigt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. März 2015)

Dann musst du den beim Händler bestellen. Du kannst mit ein paar Wochen Lieferzeit rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (23. März 2015)

Oha kacke, 
mal sehen ob ich beim Fachmann ne Alternative finde.

Danke dir


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. März 2015)

Wo rohe Kräfte... 
Mir ist immer wieder schleierhaft wie man's schafft, die Schraube abzureißen... 
Da muss gar nicht soviel Saft drauf. Die Schraube wird ja im Prinzip nur durch's Anziehen fixiert. In Axialer Richtung treten da keine Kräfte auf! 6 Nm + Loctite reichen dicke!

Falls du keine Schraube mehr bekommst, kannst du evtl. auch ne Langschraube mit entsprechend passendem Durchmesser und Länge nehmen (dass du allerdings die Länge genau triffst ist unwahrscheinlich). Das Endgewinde dann ggf. Einkürzen und die Schraube mit einer Mutter + Unterlegscheibe kontern. Falls der obere Teil der Schraube wenige Millimeter zu lang ist, helfen ein paar Unterlegscheiben mehr unter der Mutter.


----------



## trail_fuchs (26. März 2015)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Wo rohe Kräfte...
> Mir ist immer wieder schleierhaft wie man's schafft, die Schraube abzureißen...
> Da muss gar nicht soviel Saft drauf. Die Schraube wird ja im Prinzip nur durch's Anziehen fixiert. In Axialer Richtung treten da keine Kräfte auf! 6 Nm + Loctite reichen dicke!
> 
> Falls du keine Schraube mehr bekommst, kannst du evtl. auch ne Langschraube mit entsprechend passendem Durchmesser und Länge nehmen (dass du allerdings die Länge genau triffst ist unwahrscheinlich). Das Endgewinde dann ggf. Einkürzen und die Schraube mit einer Mutter + Unterlegscheibe kontern. Falls der obere Teil der Schraube wenige Millimeter zu lang ist, helfen ein paar Unterlegscheiben mehr unter der Mutter.



Haben uns die Schraube angesehen, die ist im Kopf gegammelt. 
Frag mich nicht wie.
Vermute die wurde vom Vorbesitzer überdreht.
Fahre heute mal zum Schraubenfachmann und schaue ob der was passendes da hat.

Schrauben am Hanzz drehe ich alle nur mit den vorgegebenen Drehmomenten incl. blauem Locktite und dem Proxxon Drehmomentschlüssel (geeicht) fest. Zu viel wird es garantiert nicht gewesen sein 

Ich berichte mal wenn ich beim Fachmann war.

Lg Flo


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (26. März 2015)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> ...
> Schrauben am Hanzz drehe ich alle nur mit den vorgegebenen Drehmomenten incl. blauem Locktite und dem Proxxon Drehmomentschlüssel (geeicht) fest. Zu viel wird es garantiert nicht gewesen sein
> ...





Nur gerade das "empfohlene" Drehmoment seitens CUBE würde ich eher nicht einhalten! 
Du wärst nicht der Erste hier, dem selbst dabei schon die Schraube verreckt ist! Die Dinger sind echt besch*** gefertigt.
Bei dem Querschnitt müsste das Dingen normalerweise 10 - 12 Nm locker aushalten, aber der Übergang am Schraubenkopf ist extrem dünn gehalten... dem traue ich nicht mal das empfohlene Drehmoment zu. Aber wie gesagt, soviel Zugspannung braucht's da auch nicht.

Egal.
Berichte bitte mal, was dein Fachmann für eine Lösung gefunden hat. Ist vielleicht für den ein oder anderen Hanzz-Fahrer mal sehr nützlich!


----------



## trail_fuchs (26. März 2015)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Nur gerade das "empfohlene" Drehmoment seitens CUBE würde ich eher nicht einhalten!
> Du wärst nicht der Erste hier, dem selbst dabei schon die Schraube verreckt ist! Die Dinger sind echt besch*** gefertigt.
> Bei dem Querschnitt müsste das Dingen normalerweise 10 - 12 Nm locker aushalten, aber der Übergang am Schraubenkopf ist extrem dünn gehalten... dem traue ich nicht mal das empfohlene Drehmoment zu. Aber wie gesagt, soviel Zugspannung braucht's da auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Klaro ich berichte, in der Mittagspause fahre ich hin.

Aber interessant was Du zum Übergang am Schraubenkopf sagst.
Genau dort ist sie abgeschert. Bei meinem Hanzz haben sie alle gehalten.

Aber ich berichte Dir/Euch


----------



## trail_fuchs (27. März 2015)

Moin moin,

oh man ihr glaubt nicht was das für ne Scheiße ist.
Also...wir haben einen Schraubenfachbetrieb - Lange. Feingewinder erst ab M8.
Befestigungstechnik Brenzel - Anfrage kennt er, kommt selber nicht an M6 Feingewinde
Landefeld Technik - Fein erst ab M8
Kistenpfennig Kugellagertechnik und Industriebedarf - Feingewinde erst ab M8
DKG Befestigungstechnik - erst ab M8
GSK Schraubentechnik - erst ab M8

Zudem scheint Cube eine eigene Steigung von 0,65 zu nutzen. 

Habe dann bei meinem Ex-Bikedealer (Apotheke) 30Min alle Kisten und Schubladen durchsuchen lassen.
Die hatten dann ein Cube AMS Horstlink Lagerset. 19,95
Da war die passende Schraube drin. Musste das ganze Set kaufen.

Und Cube...Habe da direkt angerufen, glaube mit Patrick gesprochen.
Leider kann er für n 2012er Rahmen keinen Garantiecall aufmachen.
Schraube einzeln hat er auch nicht und eine aus nem Hanzz Set nehmen kann er auch nicht.
Ich verstehe, dass sie son Set nit aufreißen wollen oder können.
Aber warum haben die sowas nit einzeln liegen? Das Set kostet über 70 € und das ist mir für 1 Schraube dev. zu viel.

Aber seis drum, 

dank Maiers Baikschopp habe ich die Schraube wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (27. März 2015)

Hä, 0,65 Steigung? Welche Schraube war das noch mal? Das einzige Feingewinde, das an meinem zu finden war, ist das von den Lagerbolzen am Tretlager.


----------



## trail_fuchs (27. März 2015)

Ja ist ne bestimmte Steigung die sich durch den Rahmen zieht. Kann auch 0,75 sein. Hab nit so eine genaue Messleere an der Arbeit.
Bei mir sind ALLE Schrauben mit Feingewinde versehen, alleine damit sich die nit selber losdrehen was sie trotzdem machen.
Loctite Blau löst/festigt das Problem


----------



## Acid1981 (31. März 2015)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Wieso "eröffnet"?
> Sorry, ein Saisonende gibt's bei mir nicht!
> Höchstens ein erhöhter Wasserbedarf für den Gartenschlauch und die Waschmaschine!


Hanzz hatte en Umbau!


----------



## Acid1981 (1. April 2015)

ASLAN schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> kleiner tipp auch für bergauf enduristen ist der monarch + RC3
> bin super zufrieden. Preisleistung top, 335g top (bergauf), Zugstufe extern, 3 Positionen in der Druckstufe (open,pedal, lock)
> nur finger weg von debonair, ist beim hanzz nix


Wieso soll der Debon Air nichts fürs Hanzz sein?


----------



## Wurzelsebb (2. April 2015)

Acid1981 schrieb:


> Wieso soll der Debon Air nichts fürs Hanzz sein?


mein Kollege sagt: Das Hanzz ist ein Progressiver Rahmenaufbau. Durch der Debon Air wird es zu progressiv und er "kann" durchrauschen. Wollte selbst einen kaufen aber wie gesagt mir wurde abgeraten.
wenn hier jemand gegenteilige erhfahrung hat bitte mittteilen. bin selbst gespannt ob das so ungefähr stimmt.


----------



## Acid1981 (2. April 2015)

Also der Hinterbau vom Hanzz ist aber degressiv, die Umlenkung geht von spitz in stumpf über.


----------



## wyrd (2. April 2015)

So wie ich es verstanden habe, hat der Debon Air ein größeres Luftvolumen und ist daher nicht so progressiv, darum nutzt er in stark progressiven Kinematiken (wie z.B. dem Tyee) den Federweg besser. Der Hanzz braucht aber Endprogression beim Dämpfer. Ich habe bei meinem DB Air auch ein paar Spacer in die Luftkammer gepackt und fand es danach nach etwas Eingewöhnung besser. (Notiz an mich: mehr Spacer besorgen um weiter zu experimentieren)


----------



## trail_fuchs (7. April 2015)

wyrd schrieb:


> So wie ich es verstanden habe, hat der Debon Air ein größeres Luftvolumen und ist daher nicht so progressiv, darum nutzt er in stark progressiven Kinematiken (wie z.B. dem Tyee) den Federweg besser. Der Hanzz braucht aber Endprogression beim Dämpfer. Ich habe bei meinem DB Air auch ein paar Spacer in die Luftkammer gepackt und fand es danach nach etwas Eingewöhnung besser. (Notiz an mich: mehr Spacer besorgen um weiter zu experimentieren)



Habe ja auch n CC DBairCS verbaut, was hat sich deiner Meinung nach im Fahrgefühl durch den Spacer geändert?

Lg


----------



## wyrd (7. April 2015)

Also ich habe einen großen und zwei kleine Spacer eingebaut. Der Dämpfer wird damit eben progressiver, mit den bekannten Vor- und Nachteilen:

Im Anfangsbereich durch den geringeren benötigten Druck tendenziell weicher und bei groben Einschlägen unkomfortabler weil nicht ständig der komplette Federweg freigegeben wird. Vorher hatte ich öfter Durchschläge, die ich aber nur am Gummi auf der Kolbenstange bemerkt habe, beim Fahren habe ich nie einen richtig harten Anschlag gespürt. Jetzt gibt es eben keine Durchschläge mehr so lange man nicht gerade in den Gegenhang bombt.


----------



## trail_fuchs (8. April 2015)

wyrd schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen großen und zwei kleine Spacer eingebaut. Der Dämpfer wird damit eben progressiver, mit den bekannten Vor- und Nachteilen:
> 
> Im Anfangsbereich durch den geringeren benötigten Druck tendenziell weicher und bei groben Einschlägen unkomfortabler weil nicht ständig der komplette Federweg freigegeben wird. Vorher hatte ich öfter Durchschläge, die ich aber nur am Gummi auf der Kolbenstange bemerkt habe, beim Fahren habe ich nie einen richtig harten Anschlag gespürt. Jetzt gibt es eben keine Durchschläge mehr so lange man nicht gerade in den Gegenhang bombt.



Ok, das macht dann Sinn.
Ich müsste meinen mal luftleer machen um zu gucken wieviel Reserve ich noch habe.
Aber beim Techniktraining und den dabei bewusst ins Flat gelandeten Sprüungen war immernoch etwas Luft.
Ich werde mal beobachten was da noch an Restfederweg vorhanden ist.

Lg und danke

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid1981 (10. April 2015)

Falls es jemander interessiert, Cube hat mir mitgeteilt dass die Hinterbau Kinematik wie ein U verläuft. Am Anfang progessiv und dann degressiv.


----------



## wyrd (10. April 2015)

Das ist in der Tat interessant. Gibt es dazu auch ein Diagramm?


----------



## Acid1981 (10. April 2015)

Nein leider nicht, aber kann das Mail anhängen mit genauem Wortlaut.

Hallo Herr .......

vielen Dank für Ihre Email.

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis sieht aus wie ein U.

D.h. der Rahmen ist am Anfang progressiv und wird dann ab der Mitte des Federwegs im gleichen Maße degressiv.

Hier haben bisher der CaneCreek DB Air und der Fox Float X am Besten funktioniert. Beim Float X hat man den Vorteil, dass sich der Climb Mode des Dämpfers fast wie ein Lockout auswirkt.


Viele Grüße

Ihr CUBE Team


----------



## trail_fuchs (13. April 2015)

Cool zu wissen,

waren gestern in Bad Endbach auf dem Flowtrail. 
Das Hanzz hat sich von seiner besten Seite gezeigt und das Fahrwerk (CC DB AirCS und Durolux TAD RC2) ließ keine Wünsche offen.
Bergauf den Climb Switch und die TAD_Absenkung genutzt und Berg ab Alles auf und gib ihm...

Grinsen hab ich immernoch im Gesicht


----------



## Wurzelsebb (26. April 2015)

Hier nochmal ein Text zum Debon Air
RockShox verspricht ein unnachahmlich sahniges Fahrgefühl und eine Bodenhaftung, wie man sie noch nicht gesehen hat, da jeder noch so kleine Kieselstein aufgesaugt wird. Eine linearere Kennlinie sorgt dafür, dass der Dämpfer einfacher einfedert, was sich im ersten Drittel des Federweges besonders bemerkbar machen soll. In diesem Bereich spüren laut RockShox die meisten Fahrer am meisten, wie ihr Dämpfer arbeitet.
.... Passt er jetzt bei aller Diskussion ins Hanzz? Oder komplett bullshit?


----------



## Acid1981 (26. April 2015)

Ich denke der Dämpfer sollte progressiv sein im Hanzz, am besten den Debon Air testen , dann sieht man es.
Denke der Tune müsste aber auch angepasst werden.


----------



## wyrd (26. April 2015)

Leg das Geld drauf und hol dir einen CCDB Air mit Climb Switch, es lohnt sich. Nur nicht die XL Luftkammer.


----------



## Acid1981 (26. April 2015)

Ja ich weiss, ich hatte ihn ja schon mal drin im Hanzz, es war der grösste Fehler auf ein anderes Model umzusteigen.
Problem ist dass Sram den Vivid erst tauschen muss und dann kann mein Händler einen Tausch machen.


----------



## wyrd (26. April 2015)

Was ist mit dem Vivid? Hat mich eh interessiert wie der im Vergleich zum CCDB ist. Du hattest ja beide wie ich das sehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acid1981 (26. April 2015)

Ich sags mal so: CCDB AIR CS einbauen, auf der Homepage das Ausgangs Setup für das Hanzz raussuchen und einstellen, paar Fahrten machen um die ideale einstellung zu finden und fertig.
Der Vivid: erst mal die passenden Shims für den Tune High bestellen ( Aktuelle Lieferzeit liegt bei ca. 6 Monaten! ) dann das richtige Werkzeug für den Umbau kaufen (wenn mans selber machen will) dann den Umbau machen und zu guter letzt hoffen dass man nicht noch Ringe für die Progression in die Luftkammer packen muss.

Ich muss wohl nicht sagen welches der richtige Dämpfer für das Hanzz ist oder?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2015)

Naja, das "Problem" ist hausgemacht, schließlich gibts den Dämpfer auch mit fertigem Tune zu kaufen. Die Progressionseinstellungen hätten genau so gut beim CCDB nötig sein können, insofern ist dein Post wenig aussagekräftig. Wenn du Vergleiche ziehen willst, dann mach das mit der Performance beim Fahren. Der Vivid Coil war im Hanzz schon eine feine Nummer, der Air bestimmt auch.


----------



## wyrd (26. April 2015)

Hmm, als ich damals nach nem Setup auf der Homepage geschaut hatte war da einfach "alles Mitte" angegeben, also kein Setup hinterlegt, habe daher sowieso selbst nach Gutdünken eingestellt. Vor allem die Zugstufe ist ja auch sehr abhängig vom Luftdruck...

Den Vivid fand ich jetzt nicht soooo überragend, lag aber vielleicht auch daran, dass diese "Heavy Duty" Buchse an der Wippenseite so stramm saß, dass die Drehbewegung des Dämpfers stark gehindert wurde. Ich merke da sogar den Unterschied von einer ausgeschlagenen Buchse zu einer neuen Buchse ziemlich deutlich, der Dämpfer wird wesentlich aktiver je lockerer die Buchse sitzt. Kugellager an dieser Stelle haben schon ihre Vorteile. Vielleicht versuche ich es mal mit Huber Buchsen.


----------



## Acid1981 (26. April 2015)

Jetzt haben sie für alle DB modelle das Setup:

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs/base-tunes


----------



## trail_fuchs (27. April 2015)

Ich kann wiederholt nur sagen, dass der CC DBairCS das absolute Traumstück im Hanzz ist.
Gestern wieder die Trails runter gehämmert und das Ding geht wie Sahne, mega gute Traktion, keine Probleme in heftigen Steinfeldern usw.
Ich habe auch mit dem Base-Setup von CC angefangen und nur minimal geändert.
Perfekt sage ich nur, so muss ein Dämpfer im Hanzz sein


----------



## trail_fuchs (17. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute,

mein Hanzz 2.0 ist fertig...

HIer mal die ganzen Infos incl. Foto.

Gewicht ist bei aktuell 16.3 Kg und das bei XL-Rahmen 

Zitat:

Mein Hanzz im Custom-Aufbau ... jetzt 2.0 The final edition.

Basis war ein '12er Pro Rahmen in XL und in schwarz/gelb/blau.
Selbst lackiert in Basis-Weiß mit 4 Lagen Clearcloat.
Decals sind bewusst weg gelassen worden da cih eine sehr cleane Optik haben wollte.

Ein Sonderfall ist die Reverb Stealth, für welche der Rahmen extra mit einer Durchführung versehen wurde.

Cube Hanzz Pro Super-Enduro Custom Aufbau.

Rahmen: Cube Hanzz Pro XL Modeljahr 2012
Steuerlager: FSA Orbit Z1.5r (oben) & CaneCreek (unten) für tapered
Achsen: 20mm QR2-Achse(v) & 12mm Syntace X12 (h)

Gabel: SR Suntour Durolux TAD RC2 tapered 180mm absenkbar auf 140mm
Dämpfer: CaneCreek DBair CS 216x63mm

Laufräder: NoTubes ZTR Flow EX 26"
Naben: Hope Pro2EVO X-Dome Naben schwarz
Speichen: 64 DT Swiss Competition 2.0-1.8-2.0 Speichen in schwarz
Nippel: 64 DT Swiss Alu Nippel in schwarz
Bereifung: Maxxis Minion DHR SuperTacky (v) & Maxxis Minion DHR MaxxTerra (h)
Luftfüllung: Tubeless Aufbau mit NoTubes Innerreien

Bremsen: Shimano Zee 2014
Scheiben: Shimano RT66 203mm v&h
Special: Trickstuff Matshi 14 für den Trigger

Schaltwerk: SRAM X01 11-Fach
Schalthebel: SRAM X01 11-Fach Trigger
Kassette: SRAM X01 11-Fach 10-42T Kassette
Kettenblatt: SRAM X01 Blackbox Narrow/wide 32T Kettenblatt Direct Mount
Kette: SRAM XX1 Kette
Kurbel: SRAM X01 Carbon Kurbel Direct Mount in schwarz
Tretlager: SRAM GXP 68/73mm
Pedale: Azonic Americana in rot

Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb Stealth 150mm
Sattelklemme: Azonic Klemme rot
Sattel: SQlab 611 active 14cm

Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller 40mm
Lenker: Azonic Agile 780mm rot
Griffe: PRO Atherton Edition in schwarz

Bei einem Gewicht von 16.3 Kg

Freerider sind NICHT tot.

Zitat ENDE:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelsebb (17. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch, hammer Gewicht !!!
Hab trotz meiner Reverb glatte 16kg. Mal sehen ob da noch was geht ;-)






cupra_flo schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mein Hanzz 2.0 ist fertig...
> 
> ...


----------



## trail_fuchs (18. Mai 2015)

ASLAN schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, hammer Gewicht !!!
> Hab trotz meiner Reverb glatte 16kg. Mal sehen ob da noch was geht ;-)



Danke  Bin auch ein klein wenig stolz 
Ne im Ernst, ich denke für n Freerider-Rahmen in XL, einen downhilltauglichen LRS und die Reverb...da sind 16,3kg vollkommen i.O.
Ok hat auch einiges gekostet. Aber mit dem aktuellen Aufbau habe ich echt n Traumsetup gefunden und werde es so weiter fahren 

Wenn dein Rahmen kleiner ist geht da noch was


----------



## mountainTobi (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich fahre ein 2011 Hanzz pro in L mit 80kg Gewicht. Fast original verbaut. Ich verbringe den Sommer in Schladming und fahre deshalb immer die Downhillstrecke. Und ja das Hanzz kommt logischerweise an seine Grenzen, speziell die Gabel. Ich überlege nun ob ich eine eine härtere Feder in die Van bauen soll oder eine andere z. B. eine Luftgabel tauschen soll. Hab auch kurz über eine DC nachgedacht aber das sollte ich eher nicht machen laut Freigabe und Belastung. Was meint ihr?


----------



## trail_fuchs (2. Juni 2015)

mountainTobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahre ein 2011 Hanzz pro in L mit 80kg Gewicht. Fast original verbaut. Ich verbringe den Sommer in Schladming und fahre deshalb immer die Downhillstrecke. Und ja das Hanzz kommt logischerweise an seine Grenzen, speziell die Gabel. Ich überlege nun ob ich eine eine härtere Feder in die Van bauen soll oder eine andere z. B. eine Luftgabel tauschen soll. Hab auch kurz über eine DC nachgedacht aber das sollte ich eher nicht machen laut Freigabe und Belastung. Was meint ihr?



Also ich fahre ja mein oben beschriebenes Setup.
Mehr habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht, ok ich bin auch nur auf den lokalen Trails und DH-Strecken unterwegs.
Ich kann Luftfahrwerke nur wärmstens empfehlen, du bist sehr flexibel beim Setup und sparst noch etwas Gewicht 


Aber was Anderes:

Wisst ihr welche Buchsenmaße ich für meinen CC DBair CS im Hanzz habe?
Will auf Huber umbauen.

Lg Flo


----------



## mountainTobi (4. Juni 2015)

Danke, bist du mit der Durolux der zufrieden? Kannst du etwas darüber schreiben? Ich würde evtl. auf eine gebrauchte Talas umsteigen. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher...


----------



## Acid1981 (19. Juni 2015)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> Also ich fahre ja mein oben beschriebenes Setup.
> Mehr habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht, ok ich bin auch nur auf den lokalen Trails und DH-Strecken unterwegs.
> Ich kann Luftfahrwerke nur wärmstens empfehlen, du bist sehr flexibel beim Setup und sparst noch etwas Gewicht
> 
> ...


22.2 x 8, ansonsten Huber fragen, die können sicher helfen.


----------



## trail_fuchs (19. Juni 2015)

Acid1981 schrieb:


> 22.2 x 8, ansonsten Huber fragen, die können sicher helfen.


Danke. Fahre seit 2 Touren die Hubers ;-)


----------



## trail_fuchs (19. Juni 2015)

mountainTobi schrieb:


> Danke, bist du mit der Durolux der zufrieden? Kannst du etwas darüber schreiben? Ich würde evtl. auf eine gebrauchte Talas umsteigen. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher...


Hab deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen leider.
Was willst zur durolux denn wissen?

Lg


----------



## wyrd (20. Juni 2015)

Mich würd ein Fazit zu den Huber Buchsen interessieren. BTW: Maß ist doch 22 und nicht 22,2?


----------



## trail_fuchs (20. Juni 2015)

wyrd schrieb:


> Mich würd ein Fazit zu den Huber Buchsen interessieren. BTW: Maß ist doch 22 und nicht 22,2?


Doch das Maß ist 22.2x8.
Der Einbau War sehr simpel. Habe das Werkzeug gleich mitbestellt.
Das Ansprechverhalten ist sensibler geworden. Finde nicht um Welten aber schon etwas. Meine alten waren schon echt mitgenommen.
Schön ist halt alleine schon der Aufbau der Gleitlager und Buchsen. Sind sehr Wartungsfreundlich wenn man mal n Gleitlager wechseln sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wyrd (20. Juni 2015)

Wer sagt denn 22.2? Ich finde im Netz nur 22x8 und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das auch so auf der Cube Homepage stand. Bin bisher auch ganz gut gefahren mit meinen 22ern 

Fällt aber wahrscheinlich eh unter Fertigungstoleranz...

Hast du 2-teilig oder 3-teilig genommen? 3-teilig finde ich halt schon wesentlich sinnvoller, aber der Preis ist dann gleich mal ziemlich saftig, mit Versand und Werkzeug mal eben 60 Euro...


----------



## Acid1981 (21. Juni 2015)

Der eine hat 22 der andere 22.2 was solls, Cube hat noch nie auf Genauigkeit bei seinen Rahmen geachtet.
Hauptsache verkauft!
Am besten mit einer Schieblehre selber messen dann weiss man was man braucht.
Als ich meinen 2012 rahmen bei Bike Discount gekauft hab wurde mir ausdrücklich mitgeteilt dass es bei diesem Model 22.2 x 8 ist.
Ich hatte bis jetzt den CCDB Air CS, Manitou Swinger, Vivid Coil und jetzt den Vivid Air drin und immer mit 22.2 x 8 Buchsen.
Natürlich kann man auch die 22 x 8 nehmen nur ich würde so den Rahmen nicht bewegen, keinen Meter.

Was nätürlich weiterhilft und Sinnvoller ist als hier zu fragen, ist der Cube Tech Support.
Je nach dem können die antworten noch in der gleichen Woche kommen oder erst nach paar Monaten (alles schon erlebt).


----------



## trail_fuchs (22. Juni 2015)

Also meine Huber haben 22.2x8.
Ist ja aber auch egal ob 22 oder 22.2

Habe im Rahmen die 2-teiligen Buchsen drin.
Reicht auch vollkommen. Warum 3teilig ?!

Am We im Bikepark hatte ich einen schön sanft ansprechenden Hinterbau.
Bin echt zufrieden damit


----------



## wyrd (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habe nachgefragt. 22.2 ist laut Zeichnung richtig. Komisch, dass überall (auch bei bike-discount) 22 steht.




Acid1981 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man auch die 22 x 8 nehmen nur ich würde so den Rahmen nicht bewegen, keinen Meter.



Man kann es auch übertreiben. Hast du auch alle anderen Klemmstellen an deinem Rad auf perfekte Maßhaltigkeit überprüft? Du wärst vermutlich überrascht.




cupra_flo schrieb:


> Habe im Rahmen die 2-teiligen Buchsen drin.
> Reicht auch vollkommen. Warum 3teilig ?!



Ich finde 3-teilig einfach die technisch sauberere Lösung. Einen Unterschied macht es vermutlich genauso wenig wie 0,2mm an den Buchsen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. Juni 2015)

wyrd schrieb:


> Du wärst vermutlich überrascht.



Vor allem bei einer geschweissten Wippe. Da ist nachher so gut wie gar nix mehr maßhaltig.


----------



## trail_fuchs (23. Juni 2015)

wyrd schrieb:


> Ich finde 3-teilig einfach die technisch sauberere Lösung. Einen Unterschied macht es vermutlich genauso wenig wie 0,2mm an den Buchsen...



Ich hatte vorher 3teilige von RS drin, die saßen lange nicht so passgenau wie die 2teiligen von Huber. 
Hab das Geld gespart und bin glücklich


----------



## pfisher (3. Juli 2015)

Hi, suche so nen Umwerfer-Dom / Dosenhalter, um meinen Gebrauchtrahmen (ohne Umwerferhalter) wieder auf 2-fach umbauen zu können.
Hier haben doch viele auf 1-fach umgebaut - hat jemand das Teil (am besten inkl. passender Schraube) übrig?


----------



## exscade- (5. Juli 2015)

Das Teil müsste einteilig sein, also brauchst du nicht noch extra eine Schraube dafür. Ansonsten vielleicht einfach mal ne Mail an den Cube Kundenservice oder zum nächsten Cubehändler, da sollte bestimmt was machbar sein. Ich hab leider kein zweites..


----------



## Wurzelsebb (26. Juli 2015)

hätte mal ne frage wegen der hinteren steckachse. wer von euch hat eine mit schnellspannvorichtung drin? bin es leid immer den schlüssel mitzunehmen und würde mich interessieren, ob auch schnellspann passen?
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_simon (26. Juli 2015)

http://www.bike24.de/p136098.html

Die sollte passen! Ist ja am Rahmen nichts im Weg, was das Drehen verhindern würde.


----------



## trail_fuchs (26. Juli 2015)

Hab vom Fritzz die X12 Steckachse mit Schnellspanner und das ist Luxus  ist glaube ne DT swiss


----------



## Wurzelsebb (26. Juli 2015)

THX, ich schau mal ob ich was günstigeres finde. Die sind ja mega teuer :-(


----------



## trail_fuchs (26. Juli 2015)

ASLAN schrieb:


> THX, ich schau mal ob ich was günstigeres finde. Die sind ja mega teuer :-(


Aber ihr Geld wert.
Bin froh dass ich die vom Fritzz noch hatte


----------



## exscade- (4. August 2015)

Ich hab nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder n Bild von meinem Hanzz gemacht nachdem ich in Winterberg gewesen bin. Und dort hab ich auch das erste mal n zweites 2012er Pro in freier Wildbahn gesehen, das schwarze 13er sieht man doch etwas öfter genauso wie die ganzen grauen SL.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (4. August 2015)

War am WE im Brandnertal Bikepark. Der Bock wiegt mittlerweile 15,6 kg und rockt richtig. Hanzz the Wizzard of shred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelsebb (5. August 2015)

ASLAN schrieb:


> War am WE im Brandnertal Bikepark. Der Bock wiegt mittlerweile 15,6 kg und rockt richtig. --Hanzz the Wizzard of shred--


----------



## the_simon (5. August 2015)

@ASLAN Welche Reifen hast du auf dem Bild da gerade drauf? Hab mein Hanzz grad ähnlich wie du, sogar ohne Reverb und meine Waage bleibt bei 16,1 stehen (Größe L).

Wenn wir schon bei Fotos sind:


----------



## Wurzelsebb (5. August 2015)

Gabel von Fox,Saintbremse,Hopenaben,Alexrims,Sixpacklenker,Ergongriffe,Zeetrigger,Monarchplus,Carbonstütze,34 Zähne 1fach,XTR-Kassette 10fach,Zeekäfig,Conti Trailking... thats it <3 <3 <3


----------



## exscade- (5. August 2015)

Sind ja alles leichtfüßler geworden bei euch  also meins hat bestimmt knapp an die 18kg gewogen als der VAN R noch drin war.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (5. August 2015)

Kollege hats auf 14,5 kg getrimmt. Mit Edelparts


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (5. August 2015)

Ich bin auf 15,3 mit Totem 

Und da geht noch einiges!


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (5. August 2015)

Sorry, war ein altes Bild^^


----------



## exscade- (5. August 2015)

Wo kommen denn dann bei mir die 1,5 bis 2 kg mehr her? Ich mein LRS, Einfach und Tretlager machen doch so viel nicht aus  Dein Rahmen ist natürlich auch der schwarz eloxierte, das spart ein paar Gramm ein  Was mich aber gerade eher mehr interessiert, hast du die Position des Dämpfers bewusst so gewählt bzgl. Piggyback?


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (5. August 2015)

Jop, ich liebe den Dämpfer <3 Ich bin mehr in Bikparks unterwegs^^
Hinten hab ich das ProCore System drinne  Bremsen und Schaltung kommen auch noch zum Gewicht


----------



## exscade- (5. August 2015)

Ich meinte eigtl. die Position, denn ich hab ihn bspw. so drin, dass der Piggyback oben ist  Und ja ich muss sagen, der DB Air geht schon ordentlich ab. Hab ihn ja jetzt erst gut n Monat. 
Und meine Code möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen, die ist mir die paar Gramm mehr wert... ich muss die Tage aber nochmal wiegen was mein Schleifer nun wirklich wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerfelreiter (5. August 2015)

Achso.... Den Dämpfer hab ich so drinne, weil das größere Gewicht (Piggyback und öl) weiter unten liegt


----------



## exscade- (5. August 2015)

Achso alles klar, danke dir


----------



## the_simon (24. August 2015)

Kann mir jemand spontan sagen, welche Steigung das Gewinde am Umwerferdom des Hannz hat? 
Durchmesser 10mm konnte ich selber messen, nur an 'ne Gewindelehre komm ich derzeit nicht ran.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2015)

Sollte Regelgewinde sein, das wäre M10x1.5.


----------



## sonic_broom (24. August 2015)

Leider nicht, ist M10x1. Habs eben nochmal (mit einer Gewindelehre) gemessen.


----------



## the_simon (24. August 2015)

Danke! 
1.5 hatte ich auch mit Lineal schon ausgeschlossen


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2015)

Hm, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die sogar da ein Feingewinde hingemacht haben  Die an den Schwingendrehpunkten sind schon doof genug.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (25. August 2015)

Hey Leute,hab n Problem mit meinem Hope Rotor hinten. Der schrammt seitlich mit den Nieten am Zee Sattel. Bisher ist ein Formula PM verbaut. Wird das mit nem Hope PM besser?


----------



## Acid1981 (25. August 2015)

ASLAN schrieb:


> Hey Leute,hab n Problem mit meinem Hope Rotor hinten. Der schrammt seitlich mit den Nieten am Zee Sattel. Bisher ist ein Formula PM verbaut. Wird das mit nem Hope PM besser?


Wenn alles komplett von Hope verwendest dann hast genug Platz beim Hanzz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelsebb (25. August 2015)

heißt Zee Sattel raus?


----------



## sonic_broom (25. August 2015)

Naja, das Problem an den Hope-Scheiben sind ja die Nieten, die ein wenig weiter herausragen. Die schleifen an der Befestigung des Bremssattels. Sprich: Das System Sattel - Bremssscheibe zueinander kollidieren und deswegen wird ein anderer Adapter keine Änderung bringen. 

Lösungsvorschläge wären: 
1.Mit einer Feile am Sattel gerade so viel Material abzutragen, dass es nicht mehr zum Kontakt kommt. (Das bisschen das abgetragen werden muss ist nicht bedenklich, allerdings gehen dir so natürlich sämtliche Garantien flöten. Musst du also selbst entscheiden.)
2. Shimano-kompatible Scheibe zulegen
3. Hope Bremse besorgen


----------



## illumina7 (16. November 2015)

Hi Ihr,
das Hanzz ist zwar nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, aber fahre es schon gerne als bergab-Hobel.
Jetzt bekommt mein 2011er Hanzz diesen Winter mal eine "Kur", d.h. etliche neue Parts. Das ja alles kein Problem, ABER ich möchte ihm gerne auch eine neue Optik verpassen, weil der Lack schon ziemlich fertig ist.
Ich will es aber nicht einfach Lackieren lassen, sondern Eloxieren. Hat jemand eventuell schon Erfahrungen damit? Lässt sich das Hanzz problemlos Eloxieren? Was sollte man generell bei diesem Rahmen beim Entlacken und neu Lackieren beachten? Hat jemand vielleicht sogar einen Tipp, wo man Fahrrad-Rahmen ordentlich eloxieren lassen kann?
Übrigens sind einige Lager und Gewinde ziemlich fertig, macht sich beim Anheben des Hinterbaus bemerkbar, da ist deutlich Spiel vorhanden. Original Cube Lagersatz liegt hier neben mir, nur wie bekomme ich die alten Lager möglichst behutsam raus?
Beim Verlegen der neuen Bremsleitungen musste ich die Wippe demontieren, dabei kam mir jede Menge Metallstaub aus den Gewinden entgegen und die Schrauben liesen sich nur nach ordentlicher Reinigung wieder einigermaßen reindrehen. Ist das normal? 
Bin über jeden Erfahrungsbericht dankbar 

Gruß
illumina7


----------



## kleintom (17. November 2015)

Man spürt beim Anheben des Hinterbaus schon Spiel, wenn die Dämpferbuchsen verschlissen sind. Die Wippe ausbauen ist kein großer Aufwand. Dennoch habe ich die Leitung nicht durchgezogen - ist nicht mein Ding. Über den Lack kann ich nichts Gutes berichten. Ich habe ihn einfach ausgebessert. Fürs Entlacken und Aufhübschen gibt es viele Angebote. Pfuscher gibt es auch da genügend. Hier einfach mal die entsprechenden Themen und HowTos durchlesen.


----------



## Steini_99 (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage. Ich bräuchte eine neue Dämpferfeder für meinen Fox Van RC, mein fertiges Fahrgewicht beträgt knappe 90 Kg. würdet ihr da die 550 oder die 600 Feder empfehlen? ich selbst fahre gerne härtere Fahrwerke.

MfG
Steini_99


----------



## Tiefenkraft (27. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin.

Ich fand eine zu harte Dämpfung beim Hanzz macht der Bike Bockig. Meine Empfehlung wäre die 550 Feder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illumina7 (27. Januar 2016)

Fahre mit einem ähnlichen Gewicht auch eine 550er Feder auf dem originalen Van RC. Passt eigentlich gut, damit läuft der Hinterbau schön fluffig. Allerdings fahre ich das Hanzz nur bergab. Mangels Plattform für den Dämpfer würde ich zum Touren dann eher zu einer 600er greifen.


----------



## Steini_99 (27. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Antworten @Tiefenkraft und @illumia7.

da ich das Bike nur selten auf touren Bewege werde ich zur 550 Feder greifen.

MfG


----------



## Wurzelsebb (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,will mein Hanzz loswerden. Habe ein 2012er Rahmen mit 1x10 Zee und Saint/Zee Bremsenausstattung. LRS Alex auf Hopenaben XT Kassette,Reverb,RF Kurbel,RF Lenker,Sixpack Vorbau,... könnt ihr mir n Tipp geben was der Bock noch wert ist. danke und Grüße


----------



## exscade- (31. Januar 2016)

Ich hab zwar generell nicht so den Plan davon was so'n Hanzz Wert sein könnte, aber mit Bild ließe sich sowas immer besser beurteilen, egal was man verkaufen möchte. 

Kann mich aber daran erinnern, dass hier so einige in der Vergangenheit Probleme damit hatten ihr Hanzz überhaupt loszuwerden ohne es zu verschenken. Wenn ich mich da recht erinnere...

Zumal das Hanzz ja nu doch schon eher zum älteren Eisen gehört. Immerhin stammt der Entwurf aus 2010.

Dennoch viel Erfolg beim Verkauf.


----------



## Wurzelsebb (31. Januar 2016)

Das merke Ich gerade ganz gravierend. Hier 'n Link, evtl. hilft das ein wenig weiter.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/715065-cube-hanzz-custom-top-ausstattung

über einen Tipp wäre ich dankbar.
Grüße


----------



## illumina7 (18. Februar 2016)

Das wurde hier bestimmt schon mal angesprochen, aber ich kann es jetzt in den 140 Seiten nicht finden. 
Ist es möglich mit dem originalen Steuersatz eine 1 1/8 Gabel zu verbauen und was brauch ich dafür? Reicht dafür das hier aus: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Reduzierkonus-1-5-auf-1-1-8-p35713/ oder brauche ich etwas spezielles?


----------



## illumina7 (20. Februar 2016)

Also nur zur Info, falls mal jemand vor einem ähnlichen Problem steht. 
Der verlinkte Konus hätte nicht gepasst. Da ein tapered Steuersatz verbaut ist, benötigt man auch einen Konus mit dem richtigen "Winkel".
Zufällig hatte mein Händler vor Ort so einen Konus rumliegen, der ist wohl selbst gedreht und passt hervorragend. Aber ich kann leider niemanden verraten, wo man so ein Teil sonst herbekommt. Evtl. kann ja mal jemand einen Link dazu posten.


----------



## illumina7 (2. März 2016)

Nächste Frage, kann mir jemand beantworten, ob der Steuersatz http://www.ebay.de/itm/BRAVE-BIG-MONSTER-STEUERSATZ-1-5-1-1-8-SCHWARZ-TAPERED-/150941875704 ins hanzz passt?


----------



## wyrd (2. März 2016)

Warum willst du von allen Steuersätzen gerade den kaufen, bei dem keine Maße dabeistehen - vor allem wenn du eh unsicher bist? Rein vom Bild würde ich sagen passt nicht, das Hanzz hat durchgehend 1.5" Steuerrohr, Original ist ZS49 oben und EC49 unten. Wenn du nicht gerade eine 1.5" Gabel hast, brauchst du oben natürlich eine passende Schale die auf 1 1/8" reduziert.

Wegen deiner Frage mit dem Reduzierkonus: der muss natürlich immer zum jeweiligen Steuersatz passen bzw. zur Auflagefläche und zum Winkel des verbauten Lagers. Die sind oft (aber eben nicht immer) bei verschiedenen Steuersätzen gleich, weil meistens die selben Standardlager verbaut werden.

Wenn du schon den Steuersatz tauschst, denk mal über einen Winkelsteuersatz nach. Ich habe einen -1,5° von Works verbaut und finde das in allen Belangen vorteilhaft. Ich habe aber auch nur eine 170mm Gabel, bei 180 würde vermutlich -1° reichen. Wäre dann der hier (Set 3 oder Set 4 passen, Reducer für 1 1/8 gibts auch):

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-degree-zs49--ec49---tapered-steerer-tube-205-p.asp

Wenn du nicht in England bestellen möchtest, frag mal bei der Bikeinsel nach. Da habe ich meine letzten beiden her, obwohl die nicht im Webshop gelistet waren.


----------



## illumina7 (2. März 2016)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Der Brave hat oben zs56 und unten zs44, wird also nicht passen, könnte diesen aber günstig, gebraucht und ungefahren erhalten, deswegen die Frage. 
Ich suche einen Steuersatz, der sowohl mit tapered als auch 1 1/8 Steuerrohre passt (inkl. entsprechendem Konus). Habe aktuell einen selbst gedrehten tapered auf 1 1/8 Konus auf meiner Gabel. Der passt zwar einigermaßen gut, hat aber doch minimal Spiel.
Gibt es vielleicht einen passenden Konus für den original FSA Steuersatz für 1 1/8 Steuerrohre? 
Irgendwie ist das mit den Steuersätzen verdammt unübersichtlich und verwirrend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wyrd (2. März 2016)

illumina7 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das mit den Steuersätzen verdammt unübersichtlich und verwirrend



Das stimmt leider. Für den originalen FSA Gravity 1 scheint es keinen Reduzierkonus zu geben. Tauschst du denn regelmäßig Gabeln oder wozu brauchst du beides? Mit dem Works ginge das, ist halt nicht gerade günstig...


----------



## illumina7 (2. März 2016)

In absehbarer zeit werde ich die Gabel nicht mehr tauschen. Theoretisch reicht es auch aus, wenn ich nur den unteren Teil des Steuersatzes dauerhaft durch einen 1 1/8 tausche. Der obere Teil passt ja soweit.


----------



## wyrd (2. März 2016)

Also in dem Fall kann ich dir meinen alten Steuersatz vermachen. Oben das FSA Originalteil, unten irgendwas anderes, aber eben passend für 1 1/8 Gabeln. Schreib mir ne PN wenn du Interesse hast.

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin: die 425er Titanfeder ist auch noch zu haben, falls hier einer nen Rock Shox Dämpfer fährt und 200g sparen will


----------



## Andy916 (21. April 2016)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir ein Cube Hanzz Rahmen gekauft, meine Frage was haltet ihr von dem Rahmen? Ich komme vom Motocross Sport, daher für mich vieles neu hier. 
Will mir den Rahmen Aufbauen bin über jeden Tipp dankbar von euch was könnt ihr mir noch empfehlen? 
Bin Ca 184cm groß bei Ca 92kg

Danke im Voraus 

Andy


----------



## wyrd (4. Juni 2016)

Weil hier nicht wirklich viel los ist, lasse ich mal wieder ein Bild von meinem da.






Hier hatten doch ein paar Leute schon länger Doppelbrücken verbaut, wie schaut es denn da aus - schon Steuerrohre abgerissen?


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2016)

Oh, es lebt noch


----------



## wyrd (4. Juni 2016)

Klar lebt es noch. Momentan wird es aber nur bergab bewegt, für alles andere nehme ich das Hardtail. Darum gibt es verschiedenste Überlegungen - eine davon ist Doppelbrücke. Die Dorado ist erstmal auf Leihbasis, mal sehen wie das läuft. Ist eigentlich von der Einbaulänge etwas zu viel des Guten, habe ja auch noch -1,5 Grad Lenkwinkel per Steuersatz


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2016)

Ui, ja das wird flach. Finds fast schon schade, dass ich es weggegeben habe. Das war ein geiler Rahmen, leider etwas schwerer aufgebaut und überdimensioniert gewesen für meine Verhältnisse


----------



## kleintom (4. Juni 2016)

Wenn man den Umlenkhebel etwas "entgratet" dann bekommt man einen längeren Dämpfer rein und die Geo passt wieder. Nicht wild drauflos feilen, sondern immer wieder schauen wo er anschlägt. Der Dämpfer sollte auch den passenden Tune haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2016)

Ein 222er würde auch so reinpassen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Könnte aber zwischen Wippe und Sattelrohr eng werden.


----------



## kleintom (4. Juni 2016)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ein 222er würde auch so reinpassen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Könnte aber zwischen Wippe und Sattelrohr eng werden.


Ich musste etwas entgraten. Der Umlenkhebel ist aber extrem massiv. Beim Vivid bekommt man für die 6 mm größere Einbaulänge dann auch 7 mm mehr Dämpferweg. Er sollte dann aber Mid Tune oder High Tune haben. Zum Ausprobieren tut es auch ein gebrauchter.


----------



## wyrd (4. Juni 2016)

Edit: Hab das mit der Dämpferlänge falsch verstanden. Weiß man wieviel Federweg das mit 222x70 Dämpfer ergibt?

Ich bin mit der Hinterbaufunktion und den 190 mm aber eigentlich zufrieden, vor allem mit dem DB Air. Nur die Mission Control der Lyrik ist mittlerweile etwas angestaubt. Aber mit 130-175 mm Coil U-Turn ist die Gabel einfach immernoch so verdammt praktisch und unproblematisch...

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Geo mit dem Steuersatz (und der etwas kürzeren Gabel) deutlich "moderner" als vorher. Tretlager tiefer, Reach länger, Sitzwinkel steiler - und die ca 64,5 Grad Lenkwinkel passen mir auch sehr gut. Damit kommt man überall zurecht 

Bisschen schwer ist der Rahmen, das stimmt. Immerhin bekommt man viel Alu für sein Geld und muss sich wenig Sorgen machen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2016)

wyrd schrieb:


> Immerhin bekommt man viel Alu für sein Geld



Ach, wenns dir nur darum geht - Alu kostet gerade 1360€/t, schlag zu  Der Federweg würde mit dem 222x70-Dämpfer gut 210mm betragen, das Übersetzungsverhältnis liegt bei fast genau 3/1.


----------



## kleintom (4. Juni 2016)

222 mm Dämpfer ist für 200er Gabel. Bei 160er Gabel wäre ein kürzer Dämpfer besser. Das wäre mir aber zu viel Alu für den Federweg.


----------



## illumina7 (5. Juni 2016)

wyrd schrieb:


> Weil hier nicht wirklich viel los ist, lasse ich mal wieder ein Bild von meinem da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war dieses Jahr von Januar-März, mein Hanzz mit 888rc3 evo. Ist wirklich gut gelaufen, leider hat mich der Hinterbau ständig ausgebremst (was vlt. auch mit am Dämpfer lag). Inzwischen bin ich aber auf ein Tues umgestiegen - falls jemand noch ein Hanzz + Dämpfer braucht - hätte ich günstig abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Juni 2016)

Der Van RC ist halt ein simpler Dämpfer ohne großartige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten oder Performance. Der Vivid dagegen machte sich bei mir prächtig - der Hinterbau ist eigentlich ganz gut, wird durch den Van aber ziemlich eingeschränkt.


----------



## wyrd (5. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte ja anfangs auch besagten Vivid drin und bin dann zufällig zum DB Air gekommen. Der ist meiner Meinung nach nochmal ein Schritt nach vorne. Die Dämpfung ist richtig gut und der Hanzz verträgt auch die zusätzliche Endprogression von Luftdämpfern.

Mit dem 222er Dämpfer kommt dann auch wieder das Tretlager nach oben - muss ich nicht haben...


----------



## kleintom (5. Juni 2016)

wyrd schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja anfangs auch besagten Vivid drin und bin dann zufällig zum DB Air gekommen. Der ist meiner Meinung nach nochmal ein Schritt nach vorne. Die Dämpfung ist richtig gut und der Hanzz verträgt auch die zusätzliche Endprogression von Luftdämpfern.
> 
> Mit dem 222er Dämpfer kommt dann auch wieder das Tretlager nach oben - muss ich nicht haben...


Die Höhe des Tretlagers ist Geschmacksache. Wer zusätzlich viel tritt muss bei tiefem Tretlager eher damit rechnen auch mal mit dem Pedal aufzusitzen. Dann hat auch jeder den SAG etwas anders eingestellt - damit kann man auch etwas spielen. Wenn es alle gleich wollten, dann gäbe es schon lange das Einheitsrad


----------



## exscade- (27. Juni 2016)

Moin an alle Hanzz-Fahrer und auch an die ehemaligen,

brauche mal eure Hilfe bzw. eher euren Rat. Also folgendes, ich fahre das Hanzz nun seit August 2012 und war auch bisher immer sehr zufrieden. Hab hier und da schon mal ein paar Teile getauscht (Formula RC gegen Avid Code, Fox Van R gegen CC DB Air CS), was wirklich eine Offenbarung war. Aber nun bin ich an einem Punkt, an welchem ich überlege ob ich in den Schleifer nochmal Geld stecken oder eher gleich ein neues Radl kaufen sollte. Ich mein das Hanzz ist mittlerweile doch etwas in die Jahre gekommen, vor allem was die Geo und das Gewicht anbelangt. Zudem muss ich zugeben, dass ich in letzter Zeit schon diverse male sowohl ein Nicolai ION 16 gefahren bin, wie auch ein Argon AM. Und gerade das Argon AM hat mir verdammt viel Spaß gemacht. Zudem hab ich vor in der Zukunft mich vielleicht doch mal an dem ein oder anderen Enduro Rennen zu probieren. Hätte mich dieses Jahr schon fast in der Enduro One Serie eingeschrieben, hab dann nur doch etwas zu lange gezögert und die Plätze waren zu schnell vergeben. Von daher hätte es auch keine Eile noch ca. ein 3/4 Jahr zu warten mit einem eventuellen Neukauf. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja den ein oder anderen Denkanstoß geben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Juni 2016)

Wir können dir doch die Entscheidung nicht abnehmen. Welche sind denn die Gründe, die deiner Meinung nach für oder gegen ein noch zu nennendes neues Rad (davon gibts schließlich sehr viele und sehr unterschiedliche) sprechen? Es wird halt nur darauf hinauslaufen:

Willst *du* ein neues Rad? → Kauf dir ein neues Rad.
Willst *du *kein neues Rad? → Kauf dir kein neues Rad.


----------



## kleintom (27. Juni 2016)

Das Hanzz ist ein Freerider mit Potential zum Downhiller. Ein Hardtail Enduro ist was ganz anderes. Einige bei uns fahren sowas auf unserem 4x. Das Fully nehmen sie für unsere anderen Strecken. Das Argon AM wäre eine Ergänzung für deinen Fuhrpark, aber definitiv kein Ersatz.


----------



## exscade- (28. Juni 2016)

Hab mich vielleicht etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt, tut mir Leid.

Also folgendes, vielleicht erstmal noch ein Bild von dem Hobel:



 

Das Hanzz ist meiner Meinung nach ein schickes Rad, nur es gibt mittlerweile einige Dinge die mich nicht mehr ganz zufriedenstellen. Als erstes wäre da das Gewicht, vor allem merke ich das mittlerweile in der Luft, nachdem ich mal andere Räder gefahren bin, zweitens wäre da die Fahrwerksperformance, früher war's der Dämpfer der merklich nicht so dolle war und jetzt ist's die Gabel. Und da kommt auch schon das nächste Problem, würde ich mir jetzt eine neue Gabel kaufen wollen, um die Performance und zeitgleich das Gewicht zu verbessern bleibt mir bei 26" ja eigentlich nur die 36er Fox oder Xfusion Metric. Hier im Bikemarkt bekommt man gerade die ganzen alten 36er Fox hinterhergeworfen, nur weiß ich nicht ob ich dann nicht einfach gleich bei der Domain bleiben sollte, zumindest was Gewichtsgründe angeht. Darüber hinaus würde dann auch ein neuer Laufradsatz Sinn machen, mit welchem es wiederum möglich wäre die RockShox Gabeln ins Auge zu fassen mit ihrer 15mm Achse. An dieser Stelle hab ich mich dann gefragt, ob mir diese Überlegungen wirklich den Mehrwert bringen bei dem alten Bock, oder ob ich dann nicht gleich etwas länger spare und mehr Geld für eine komplett neue Basis in die Hand nehme. Das Hanzz würde ich dann in dem Zug auch nicht abgeben wollen, sondern als zweites Fahrrad im Keller stehen lassen. Denn wenn ich mir so anschaue was für gebrauchte Hanzz hingelegt wird, die teilweise besser ausgestattet wie meins, dann fahr ich es lieber selber noch ein paar mal. 

Und zu dem Punkt, dass das Hanzz ein Freerider ist, ja klar das ist wohl wahr, aber dennoch gibts hier einige deren Hanzz 15,x kg wiegt oder teilweise sogar etwas unter 15 kg. Und mein Schlachtschiff einfach 17,x kg, mit Stahlfeder waren es sogar glaub über 18 kg. Anfangs ist das Cube Action Team auch auf dem Hanzz unterwegs gewesen, bis das Stereo kam.


----------



## kleintom (28. Juni 2016)

Die Gewichtsangaben sind immer mit Vorsicht zu betrachten. Der Hersteller gibt das Gewicht sowieso immer ohne Pedale und mit Schwalbe Performance-Reifen an. Nimmt man Shimano Saint Pedale und Drahtreifen mit DH Schlauch kann man gleich mal 1,5 kg dazu rechnen. Wenn ich sehe, dass du noch Muddy Mary drauf hast, dann würde ich wetten, dass alle Stollen schon angerissen sind und mal neue Reifen anstehen. Viele schwören z. B. auf den Continental Baron - in 2.3 und als Faltreifen recht leicht.

Eine andere Gabel würde ich erst mal nur kaufen, wenn sich mal was günstiges ergibt. Es wäre auch eine Lyrik 180 Air oder DPA denkbar.

Ansonsten weiter dranbleiben beim Sparen und feste Kondition aufbauen, denn die ist immer nützlich.


----------



## wyrd (28. Juni 2016)

Schicker Hanzz. Ich würde es davon abhängig machen, was du meistens unter die Räder bekommst. Wenn das für den Hanzz zu langweilig ist, dann hast du sicher einen guten Grund für ein neues Rad. Wenn der Hanzz aber tendenziell gut zu deinen Strecken passt, dann sparst du am Ende nicht wirklich viel Gewicht, wenn das Ganze auch noch halten soll.

Mein Tipp wäre eine leichte 170-180 mm Gabel wie z.B. Mattoc / 36 Float / Lyrik / 350 / etc. Damit sparst du ca. ein Kilo (!!) am Vorderrad bei deutlich besserer Funktion. Dazu noch einen 1800g (zweit-)LRS, evtl in 650b, mit Enduro Reifen - spart nochmal etwa ein Kilo (je nachdem was für Reifen du gerade drauf hast) und fährt sich spürbar spritziger. Auf deinen alten LRS machst du DH Reifen und fährst ihn im Park.

Wenn du genug Kraft in den Beinen hast, kannst du noch auf 1x10/11 umbauen. Ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung auch empfehlen, den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu machen, das verändert alle relevanten Geometriewerte ebenfalls zum positiven.

Klar kostet das alles ein paar Euro, aber man muss die Teile ja beim nächsten Rad (Rahmen) nicht wegwerfen... Die Gabel würde ich in jedem Fall tauschen, auch wenn du den Hanzz behälst. Die Domain ist einfach nicht mehr wirklich Stand der Technik. Wird sich ähnlich anfühlen wie beim Dämpfertausch.



exscade- schrieb:


> Und zu dem Punkt, dass das Hanzz ein Freerider ist, ja klar das ist wohl wahr, aber dennoch gibts hier einige deren Hanzz 15,x kg wiegt oder teilweise sogar etwas unter 15 kg.



Die "Gewichtstrickser" machen das oft über die Reifen/Laufräder. Auch hier schon gesehen: Hanzz mit Mountainkings vorne und hinten. Oder mit Dämpfer ohne Piggyback. Klar wird das leicht, aber dann ist der Hanzz wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht das richtige Rad...

Alles natürlich unter der Voraussetzung dass du mit der Geometrie soweit zufrieden bist.


----------



## Maxed (29. Juni 2016)

Hier mal mein Hänzzchen in Version 3 seit 2012. Wird nur noch als Parkbike benutzt 

1x10
Zee Schaltung/Bremsen
Fox Van R Gabel mit Kashima Standrohren (geht jetzt 10 mal so gut, danke Fox)
Dämpferservice
kompletter Lagertausch
Neue Steuersatzlager
Und gute 17,2 kg 

Mal schaun wie lang die Kuh noch hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -eric- (1. Juli 2016)

Mein Hanzz: 




Jetzt im Bikemarkt: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/800439-cube-hanzz-race-2012-l


----------



## exscade- (2. Juli 2016)

Soweit erstmal danke für eure Antworten, habs nicht früher geschafft zurückzuschreiben. 

Ich lasse mir das alles nochmal gut durch den Kopf gehen und dann mal schauen, vielleicht lässt sich zwischendurch im Bikemarkt ja das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen. Werde dann mal berichten wenns so weit ist 

Was ich mir aber definitiv nochmal etwas genauer zu Gemüte führen werde ist die Thematik rund um den Steuersatz. Denn da blicke ich aktuell noch nicht so hunderprozentig durch.

Und keine Sorge, der alte Muddy Mary ist hinten schon lang nicht mehr drauf. Der war in der Tat vollkommen fertig


----------



## JeromeFNK (20. Juli 2016)

Hey,
ich habe hier im Shop relativ günstige Mavic Deemax 26 Zoll Felgenringe gefunden.
Allerdings bin ich mit meiner Cube FR Nabe (VR: 110mm / HR: 142mm) sehr zufrieden.
Deshalb wollte ich wissen ob meine Cube FR Nabe mit 32 Loch in die Deemax, auch mit 32 Loch passt, bzw. welche Speichenlänge ich brauche oder ob die Speichen von meinen Alexrims Supra FR30 passen würden.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure antworten

PS: Hier der Link zu den Felgen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/799825-mavic-deemax-ultimate-felge-32-loch-26-zoll


----------



## kleintom (20. Juli 2016)

Wenn du sicher gehen möchtest, dann schau in das jeweilige Datenblatt der Felgen. Wenn es aber nicht nur ein optisches, sondern auch ein technisches Upgrade werden soll, dann möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass die Standard-Naben und Speichen von Cube nichts besonderes sind.


----------



## JeromeFNK (21. Juli 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Ja ich bin noch am überlegen welche Felgen ich mir zulegen soll. Was würdet ihr für relativ günstige aber gute Felgen empfehlen?


----------



## kleintom (21. Juli 2016)

JeromeFNK schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort Ja ich bin noch am überlegen welche Felgen ich mir zulegen soll. Was würdet ihr für relativ günstige aber gute Felgen empfehlen?


Gut ist relativ - Fahrstil, Reifen, Schlauchsystem, Reifendruck, Fahrergewicht ...
Mit der Frage wirst du sicherlich in einem anderem Forum besser bedient.


----------



## luftschaukel (26. März 2017)

Servus!
Junior hat sich in ein Hanzz von 2013 veliebt, und Papa durfte kaufen 

 

Junior ist rundum glücklich! 
Frage:
Der Dämpfer ist der für Bikepark usw. geeignet? 
Kann man das Hanzz auch auf 650b LR umbauen? Passen die rein?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. März 2017)

Für einen leichten Knirps dürfte der passen, wenn er mal schwerer wird würde ich den Fox als überfordert bezeichnen. 650b passt glaube ich nicht mehr rein, in die Totem auch nicht.


----------



## kleintom (26. März 2017)

Bikepark ist nicht gleich Bikepark. Für die richtigen Downhillstrecken brauchst du erst man den Skill. Bei Freeridestrecken bist du mit dem richtigen Setup gut bedient. Wichtig finde ich beim Dämpfer den Rebound. Was für Einstellmöglichen die Variante von 2013 hat weiß ich jetzt nicht. Schlussendlich wirst du es spüren ob der Dämpfer für dich passt oder nicht.

650b würde ich für hinten verneinen und vorne braucht es eine andere Gabel. Dadruch verändert sich dann aber die Geo und ob das von besonderem Vorteil ist, würde ich bezweifeln.

Mein Tipp ist erst mal fahren und ausreizen. Dann mal mit Kumpels tauschen. Dannach wirst du mehr wissen als du jemals über ein Forum erfahren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (26. März 2017)

kleintom schrieb:


> Bikepark ist nicht gleich Bikepark. Für die richtigen Downhillstrecken brauchst du erst man den Skill. Bei Freeridestrecken bist du mit dem richtigen Setup gut bedient. Wichtig finde ich beim Dämpfer den Rebound. Was für Einstellmöglichen die Variante von 2013 hat weiß ich jetzt nicht. Schlussendlich wirst du es spüren ob der Dämpfer für dich passt oder nicht.



Bei uns ist nicht mehr der Original Dämpfer ab Werk drin, ein Fox Float irgendwas mit 3 Fach Verstellung und Kashima.... (weis die genaue Bezeichnung gerade nicht). Gabel ist eine RS Totem RC2DH drin, sollte passen.

Wg. dem 650b LR, ich mein hier im Forum schon mal etwas dazu gelesen zu haben, nur bin ich da nicht wirklich schlau draus geworden.
Das dafür eine neue Gabel rein muss ist klar.

wo bekommt man denn einen kompletten Lagersatz her (nicht das ich Probleme hätte)? De Anzugsmomente für das Hanzz hat mir Cube schon verraten.


----------



## kleintom (26. März 2017)

Bei Dreifachverstellung ist der Rebound definitiv dabei. Du merkst es ob der Hinterbau bei der Landung kickt oder er sich bei Bodenwellen verhärtet. Da musst du für dich einen Kompromiss finden. Persönlich finde ich kicken gefährlicher.

Die Lager sind ganz normale beidseitig gedichtete Lager. Die Größe weiß ich nicht mehr auswendig - steht drauf. Das Problem ist meist das Austreiben. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es leider so, dass selbst die teuersten Lager viel zu wenig Fett haben und Rost ansetzen. Fett verursacht zwar Reibung, aber das ist außer bei der Nabe völlig vernachlässigbar. Auch wenn die Lager kein Spiel haben, kann nachfetten sinnvoll sein. Einfach mit einem dünnen Schraubendreher die Abdeckung aushebeln. Häufig hat eine der Dämpferbuchsen Spiel. Das äußerst sich meist so, dass man denkt das Steuerlager hätte Spiel obwohl es definitiv ok ist. Man merkt es wenn man das Bike am Oberrohr anhebt. Die Buchsen kann man aber gut selber tauschen.


----------



## luftschaukel (6. April 2017)

Hat jemand sein Hanzz auf 1x10 umgebaut, mit Zee Kurbel?

Wie viele Spacer habt ihr auf der Kettenseite dein? Bei mir sind 2 drin und die Welle scheint mir etwas kurz?


----------



## kleintom (6. April 2017)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hatte ich insgesamt nur einen Spacer. Ich habe damals lange gegoogelt und war der Meinung alles richtig gemacht zu haben und dennoch passte es nicht. Schlussendlich habe ich dann einfach so viel Spacer genommen, dass es gepasst hat. Grau ist alle Theorie.


----------



## luftschaukel (6. April 2017)

Ah ok! 
Zur Zeit sind 2 Dicke Spacer drin. 



 

Kettenlinie zu weit außen?


----------



## kleintom (6. April 2017)

Als erstes muss es mit der Achslänge ausgehen. Wenn die Kettenlinie mittig ist wäre es ideal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (6. April 2017)

Wie ist denn die Lagerbreite beim Hanzz? 68mm?


----------



## kleintom (6. April 2017)

Ich weiß es nicht mehr auswendig. Ich weiß jedoch sicher, dass ich weniger Spacer verwendet habe als nach Anleitung vorgegeben war.


----------



## -eric- (6. April 2017)

Hab in meinem Hanzz mit Hollowtech2 Kurbel 73mm breite einen 1mm spare auf der rechten Seite


----------



## luftschaukel (6. April 2017)

boxplot schrieb:


> Hab in meinem Hanzz mit Hollowtech2 Kurbel 73mm breite einen 1mm spare auf der rechten Seite




Oh danke! 

Auch 1x Kettenblatt?


----------



## -eric- (7. April 2017)

ja ein Kettenblatt auf der mittleren Position einer dreifach Kurbel


----------



## wyrd (10. April 2017)

Hallo Hanzz Freunde,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Hinterbaulager beim Tretlager antriebsseitig (das hier: https://abload.de/img/hanzzlagerr9uvg.jpg). Dieses scheint nicht fest zu sein, allerdings kann ich in beide Richtungen schrauben ohne dass sich etwas verändert. Da dreht sich wohl das Lager im Lagersitz mit?! Jemand ne Idee was man da auf die Schnelle machen kann? Von der anderen Seite kommt man ja auch nicht hin und am Donnerstag sollte der Hanzz eigentlich mit in den Urlaub...


----------



## kleintom (10. April 2017)

Was heißt für dich "nicht fest"? Hat es seitliches Spiel? Von der anderen Seite müsstest du ganz einfach hinkommen.


----------



## luftschaukel (10. April 2017)

Heute mal einen Spacer raus gehauen, und siehe da, datt passt! 
Umbau von 2x10 auf 1x10 (hoffentlich) erfolgreich abgeschlossen!


----------



## wyrd (10. April 2017)

kleintom schrieb:


> Was heißt für dich "nicht fest"? Hat es seitliches Spiel? Von der anderen Seite müsstest du ganz einfach hinkommen.




Naja, die Abedeckung lässt sich in beide Richtungen ohne "Anschlag" drehen. Von hinten sieht man nur etwas silbernes, das sich mitdreht. Müsste wohl der Spacer aus dem Set hier sein: https://www.bike24.de/p1185132.html

Der Hinterbau fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach zu weich an wenn man mit der Hand kräftig am Hinterrad wackelt, und der Ursprung dafür scheint mir eben diese Lagerstelle zu sein. Gut möglich dass der Sitz schon nicht mehr wirklich rund ist und sich das Lager darin bewegen kann. Man erkennt es halt schlecht. Von der anderen Seite kommt man nicht wirklich ran, da rechte und linke Seite des Hinterbaus hier miteinander verbunden sind.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. April 2017)

Hey wyrd, dir hatte ich doch meinen Rahmen verkauft, nicht? Und der lebt noch?  Dann kann ich dir nämlich sagen was es wahrscheinlich ist. Die Abdeckung ist keine Abdeckung, sondern wie du am Bild von Bike24 siehst, ist das der Bolzen. Das Gewinde im Rahmen wurde mal von mir vermurkst und neugeschnitten und ich nehme an, dass sich der Bolzen in letzter Zeit losgerüttelt hat und das Gewinde ausgeschlagen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wyrd (10. April 2017)

Hey Müsli,

ja, das ist dein Rahmen. Der läuft noch bestens. Nur beim Checkup heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau sich etwas arg weich anfühlt, worauf ich alle möglichen Schrauben nochmal nachgezogen habe - und bei eben jener war das leider nicht mehr möglich.

Was du schreibst kann gut hinkommen. Du hasts nicht so mit dem zerstörungsfreien Ausbau von Schrauben oder? Wenn ich mir die Wippe so anschau 

Frage ist was ich jetzt damit mache...


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. April 2017)

Naja, der Rahmen hat mich auch proviziert  Bzw die "Ingenieure" von Cube, die diese Konstruktion verzapften. Kannst/willst du den Bolzen von der anderen Seite aus rausdrücken oder -klopfen? Vielleicht kann man einen Helicoil einsetzen falls genug Fleisch vorhanden ist.


----------



## wyrd (10. April 2017)

Puhh, jetzt vor dem Urlaub wohl nicht mehr. Kann das Ding auseinanderfallen? Mit dem Spiel könnte ich die paar Tage erstmal leben und dann nach dem Urlaub mal genauer hinschauen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. April 2017)

Nee, die Kettenführung hindert den Bolzen ja am rausfallen.


----------



## luftschaukel (13. April 2017)

Habt ihr das "Ding" wo der Umwerfer befestigt ist, demontiert bei 1x Schaltung? 
Wenn ja, wie habt ihr die Verschraubung verschlossen? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## exscade- (14. April 2017)

Entweder das blaue Aluteil einfach montiert lassen oder Schraube mit entsprechendem Gewinde eindrehen wären jetzt erstmal so die einfachsten Möglichkeiten. Alternativ Kunststoffstopfen basteln oder alles mögliche andere. Kommt halt drauf an wie dein Anspruch ist


----------



## luftschaukel (16. Dezember 2017)

Hab das Aluteil abdrehen lassen. 
Jetzt sammelt der Becher wenigstens kein Dreck mehr. 



    

Jemand ein Plan was das für Lager ist?
Das ist hinüber. 

Ansonsten sind jetzt alle Lager am Hinterbau neu!


----------



## -eric- (16. Dezember 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hab das Aluteil abdrehen lassen.
> Jetzt sammelt der Becher wenigstens kein Dreck mehr.
> 
> 
> ...


Die genauen Maße und Winkel müssten auf dem Lager eingelasert sein. Ich hab bei meinem Hanzz den FSA Steuersatz nach 1 Jahr rausgeschmissen und gegen einen cane creek 40 getauscht. Dieser läuft bis heute problemlos


----------



## Deleted138492 (16. Dezember 2017)

Jup, entweder auf dem Außenring gelasert oder auf der Dichtung. Notfalls einfach mit dem Messschieber prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (16. Dezember 2017)

Leider stand nix auf dem Lager. 

Passt denn das hier? 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...atz-Unterteil-p35008/black-ZS49-30-o69405276/


----------



## -eric- (16. Dezember 2017)

für eine 1 1/8 Gabel ja, aber der originale FSA ist einer mit externer Lagerschale, also EC49/xx


----------



## -eric- (16. Dezember 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-EC49-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35015/ 
Für tapered Schaft mit Externer Lagerschale. ich weis aber nicht, ob etwas dagegen spricht einen mit interner zu verbauen


----------



## luftschaukel (16. Dezember 2017)

Hab eine Tarped drin. 
Totem. 

Zur Not kann man ja auch eine neue Lagerschale einpressen.
Würde ja auch erst mal nur unten das Lager wechseln, das obere läuft super geschmeidig.


----------



## luftschaukel (16. Dezember 2017)

boxplot schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-EC49-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35015/
> Für tapered Schaft mit Externer Lagerschale. ich weis aber nicht, ob etwas dagegen spricht einen mit interner zu verbauen



Intern sieht auch schöner aus [emoji6]


----------



## luftschaukel (22. Dezember 2017)

Passt denn dieser Steuersatz ins Hanzz mit Tarped Gabel? 

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=60959;menu=1000,4,40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (11. April 2018)

Passt in das Hannz ein 222x70 Dämpfer?


----------



## kleintom (12. April 2018)

222x70 Dämpfer passt offiziell nicht rein. Der Umlenkhebel ist sehr massiv und kantig. Wenn man die Kanten glättet bekommt man den nötigen Platz. Alles natürlich ohne Gewähr und auf eigene Verantwortung.


----------



## luftschaukel (12. April 2018)

Danke für die Info!


----------

